# Free HD for life (24 months for existing subs)



## DavidMi

The other site is reporting that tomorrow directv will start offering free hd 4 life for new customers.

Has anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## sigma1914

That blows...new customers only.


----------



## jdspencer

Yup, us old timers get screwed again.


----------



## chevyguy559

sigma1914 said:


> That blows...new customers only.




I hope this is a sign of things to come though, with no monthly charge for HD across the board 

But I can see the retention CSR's getting alot of work from the DBSTalk members wanting this deal :lol:

BTW I attached the PDF file


----------



## dpeters11

Interesting. My problem is I don't trust auto pay. But would be nice if current customers qualified, and it wasn't a limited time offer.


----------



## Justin23

chevyguy559 said:


> BTW I attached the PDF file


Guess you didn't read the part that said "not for publication or distribution" ...:nono2:


----------



## Justin23

dpeters11 said:


> Interesting. My problem is I don't trust auto pay. But would be nice if current customers qualified, and it wasn't a limited time offer.


Have had AutoPay for my acct since signing up back in July 2008...never had an issue.


----------



## bobnielsen

I saw it in a newpaper insert ad.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Actually Multichannel News says its Dish

Dish Promotes 'HD Free For Life' - Satellite Operator's Offer Requires Two-Year Commitment


----------



## dcowboy7

They both are doing it.


----------



## sigma1914

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Actually Multichannel News says its Dish
> 
> Dish Promotes 'HD Free For Life' - Satellite Operator's Offer Requires Two-Year Commitment


Directv is responding: http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-forum/215573-free-hd.html


----------



## dpeters11

They might both be doing it, but looks like Dish's offer is better. Two year contract, but current customers qualify, and the eligibility period is longer.


----------



## hilmar2k

While I despise auto bill pay, I'd sign up for it for $10 a month off my bill. In fact, I'd probably use that $10 credit to add additional proramming.


----------



## chevyguy559

Justin23 said:


> Guess you didn't read the part that said "not for publication or distribution" ...:nono2:


Guess you missed the part where it was already on the internet, I just saved you a few clicks to get it


----------



## Avder

Any guesses on howl ong till we see the "free HD" dueling flatscreen ads come out?


----------



## hilmar2k

Avder said:


> Any guesses on howl ong till we see the "free HD" dueling flatscreen ads come out?


They're probably in post production now.


----------



## Piratefan98

hilmar2k said:


> They're probably in post production now.


Alex Trebek cancelled out on our weekly golf game. I suspect this was the reason. :grin:


----------



## camo

I just sent an email to customer service requesting the same deal. I'm already doing auto pay Hope they come through . I mentioned Dish was also offering same deal with existing customers.


----------



## Piratefan98

camo said:


> I just sent an email to customer service requesting the same deal. I'm already doing auto pay Hope they come through . I mentioned Dish was also offering same deal with existing customers.


I suspect the CSRs and retention staff will be getting lots of calls in the coming weeks/months. DirecTV has a good track record of handing out perks, so it's probably a worthwhile call to make.


----------



## susanandmark

Ugh! Another example of DirecTV's shortsighted customer unfriendly business model. So now I can switch to Dish and get HD access free “for life,” an offer DirecTV is also making, but ONLY to new customers. 

This attitude that old customers are worthless is absolutely infuriating! Why should I, a customer who has been with DirecTV, at the premium level of service for a dozen years, never having been late on a single payment (and on autopay 98 percent of that time), be treated worse than someone who signs up tomorrow with a package that costs half as much? It’s not only ridiculous but insulting!

Drop the fee for everyone--and advertise the heck out of the fact you're doing it--or don't drop it at all. This isn't even a temporary promo offer but a "for life" offer that for new customers that totally screws anyone with an ounce of loyalty. That's an $120/year incentive to constantly switch services.


----------



## ndole

They're trying to kill two birds with one stone here. Being able to use the same "HD for life" terminology will supposedly give them the claim that they're keeping up with Dishnet, and at the same time, they're using this as a sales gimmick.
Maybe in time we'll see enough push back from unhappy D* subs that they'll offer it to existing customers.
Hopefully competition will prevail on this one!


----------



## Sixto

Great deal for new subscribers.

Hope they attract lots of them!


----------



## dpeters11

camo said:


> I just sent an email to customer service requesting the same deal. I'm already doing auto pay Hope they come through . I mentioned Dish was also offering same deal with existing customers.


I would consider doing that, but when I called to cancel HBO/Cinemax last week, they offered me HD free for 6 months to keep them...and I really don't want to go overboard on getting stuff.


----------



## RAD

Sixto said:


> Great deal for new subscribers.


Crappy deal for existing customers. IMHO where this is different, the usual new customer deal is for 12 months and then it's over. This is a deal that will save the customer $120/year year after year after year.


----------



## Hoosier205

I'm guessing it will only take me one phone call to get this applied to my account.


----------



## jstutman




----------



## hilmar2k

RAD said:


> Crappy deal for existing customers. IMHO where this is different, the usual new customer deal is for 12 months and then it's over. This is a deal that will save the customer $120/year year after year after year.


Yeah, I understand initial equipment or short term programming discounts to attract new subs, but offering a "for life" programming discount to new subs only makes it appear that DIRECTV cares more about new subs than their current subscriber base.


----------



## Araxen

*grabs ankles*


----------



## sigma1914

susanandmark said:


> ...
> Drop the fee for everyone--and advertise the heck out of the fact you're doing it--or don't drop it at all. This isn't even a temporary promo offer but a "for life" offer that for new customers that totally screws anyone with an ounce of loyalty. That's an $120/year incentive to constantly switch services.


Actually, it is a limited time offer. It's for new customers who sign up between 6/5/2010 and 7/21/2010.


----------



## pappy97

chevyguy559 said:


> I hope this is a sign of things to come though, with no monthly charge for HD across the board
> 
> *But I can see the retention CSR's getting alot of work from the DBSTalk members wanting this deal* :lol:
> 
> BTW I attached the PDF file


Very true, but considering the PDF you attached clearly applies to new customers only, isn't the best you might get from a retention CSR $10/off for 12 months, and more likely $10/off for 6 months?

I mean, can retention CSR's give us the same deal as the PDF, i.e. $10/off for life of the account?

How about for those of us not on "current" packages (I have legacy Choice Xtra + HDDVR and technically don't get assessed an HD fee, it's incorporated into my legacy package)? I want $10/off for the life of my account and not have to change my package, but somehow I'm guess a retention CSR won't go that far.

P.S. I agree with those that think this is NOT the same as the DISH Network offer. The DISH network offer is essentially eliminating the (IMHO ridiculous) HD "fee." For all DISH network customers. DirecTV is only doing it for those who sign up from 6/5/10-7/21/10, but still keeping the HD fee for everyone else.


----------



## Sixto

RAD said:


> Crappy deal for existing customers. IMHO where this is different, the usual new customer deal is for 12 months and then it's over. This is a deal that will save the customer $120/year year after year after year.


It all depends on their long-term plan.

We also need to see the official specifics (maybe tomorrow), and maybe within a year they plan to drop for everyone, which would be the same as just a one year deal/difference for the newbies.

Either way, as with most things, you get what you get at the time, and live with it.

I figure that I get good value for the fee paid, and if someone gets a better deal then great for them, but then again I'm not one to ever call to get a credit for anything just because someone else luckily got it.


----------



## pappy97

OTOH, we all know that a fee to have access to HD versions of channels you already pay for is preposterous. We put up with it for other reasons (And also that the other sat competitor, DISH network had it too).

Well now DISH Network is eliminating it for all DISH network customers, current and new. But DirecTV is only going to eliminate it for new customers who sign up between 6/5-7/21.

I think that is a legitimate gripe.


----------



## Sixto

pappy97 said:


> OTOH, we all know that a fee to have access to HD versions of channels you already pay for is preposterous ...


Tell that to the content providers!

It seems like a number of the recent HD negotiations are a horror story.


----------



## susanandmark

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but it is undeniable there is a certain segment on this forum that would defend DirecTV if they started roasting kittens to produce their programming.


----------



## gib4500

You get what you get at the time and live with it or you can switch to dish network. Is this what you want directv? If they give this deal exclusively to new customers and don't allow us loyal customers in on it i may just switch to dish network. I take it as a slap in the face to loyal customers. I have been happy with directv up to this point, but i have to admit dish network deal is much better at this point. So hopefully they wake up and match the other sat provider for this deal.


----------



## dsw2112

Sixto said:


> We also need to see the official specifics (maybe tomorrow), and maybe within a year they plan to drop for everyone, which would be the same as just a one year deal/difference for the newbies.


It will be interesting to see how it plays out. Maybe they do drop the HD fee, and "absorb" that cost into the standard packages in a year. Even if that's the case, customers that get "free HD for life" will appparently always have a $10 credit each month. D* may have some "creative" ways of forcing them to keep a higher priced package to continue to draw that credit (and offset some of the gain.)

Ultimately, I think you're right, more facts are needed... If everything reads as written a $10 a month credit (for life) will draw a lot of ire from existing customers...


----------



## ndole

Sixto said:


> Tell that to the content providers!
> 
> It seems like a number of the recent HD negotiations are a horror story.


Who watches sd broadcasts if they have the choice anymore? :lol:


----------



## Sixto

susanandmark said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but it is undeniable there is a certain segment on this forum that would defend DirecTV if they started roasting kittens to produce their programming.


It's interesting that you state it that way.

I put myself in the category of not really caring what it costs.

Did the technical evaluation ... FiOS had the best internet service and DirecTV had the best TV service ... for this specific homes needs.

Then just pay whatever it is each month, and figure they'll keep competitive to stay in business.

If they decide to run some short-term promotion to attract new customers, then good for those lucky enough to be in need of new service during this specific 6 week period. They certainly don't owe me anything.

Others might be more price sensitive, while some are just content/service sensitive.

And the FiOS supported DVR s*cks, and Dish can't do my RSN in HD, so there's really not much competition here anyway. 

To each his/her own.


----------



## chevyguy559

jstutman said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Fits perfectly IMO


----------



## camo

jstutman said:


>


That video is great and right on. 
Really I could care less about the 24 month discounts offered for new subs But a lifetime 120 dollar a year discount I'll fight for and do care about. Plus the 10 dollar charge now will be 15 then 20 etc. down the road. Don't want to miss out on this one for sure.


----------



## marker101

jstutman said:


>


:lol: I thought of the same commercial immediately. Yeah...But....I'm new too!


----------



## Brian Hanasky

chevyguy559 said:


> I hope this is a sign of things to come though, with no monthly charge for HD across the board
> 
> But I can see the retention CSR's getting alot of work from the DBSTalk members wanting this deal :lol:
> 
> BTW I attached the PDF file


I have to admit that I will be calling on the 5th to see if they will give this deal to me although i've only been w/ Directv since 03.


----------



## susanandmark

I think it's "interesting" how DirecTV sticks it to their customer base in every single way possible. 

You want to lock your customers into long term contracts--with big ETF fees and no pricing guarantee--for doing just about anything? OK, then show me the benefit. I might happily sign up every two years if, every two years, I got a new customer deal. Even if that deal only lasted 6-12 months of my two-year contract. Or, insist on a contract for new customers, but once you've been a customer for two years (straight) you can now do anything (upgrade, etc.) without being locked in again. Or, at very, very least, DirecTV can't raise your price when you're "in contract."

You want to play hard ball with content providers and drop channels? OK, then show your customers you mean what you say and give them a monthly rebate for the missing channel. Even if it's just what you pay to carry it, say, 50 cents a month. It's not a big profit loss, but it's a huge customer relations boon and would definitely up your credibility considerably. Speaking of which, it's probably a good idea NOT to raise rates 90 days after you publicly lambast said channel's parent company, saying you're fighting the good fight to keep from raising customer's rates in these tough economic times.

You want me to pay significant up front fees for receivers, an additional monthly "lease fee" AND return those receivers I paid for to you when I'm done? OK, then there shouldn't ALSO be an automatic contract renewal for upgrading. Trust me, we've already paid (through the nose) for that "privlege." Especially when "upgrading" means I might very well get a receiver someone else has already paid you $199 for (and I can't even choose which model you'll send).

Oh and, if I do pay $199 for a DVR (and an additional monthly fee for that receiver) I shouldn't have to pay ANOTHER fee to use the DVR part of that DVR (hence the name) I just bought--oops I mean "leased." Not to mention ANOTHER fee to use another part of the receiver's service (e.g. MRV). 

And if I paid for a channel AND paid to have an HD receiver/dish/etc. than I shouldn't have to pay AGAIN to actually see the darn channel in HD. 

And after I've paid for all of the above PLUS the premium/platinum/everything package I shouldn't have to pay another amount of money to actually get every HD channel you offer. Also, you probably shouldn't put out press releases saying you're going to add HD versions of channels and then not do it, for whatever reason, and give your customer's no explanations other than "we can change our service at any time." (You know, because I have a contract with you that says I can't do a darn thing about it. Na, na, boo, boo.)

DirecTV is a very profitable company. They'd be just as profitable--I'd argue maybe even more so--if they didn't tick people off with nickel and dime jerk fees that they impose simply because they can. It's one thing to have a teaser "$25/month" (or whatever) crap package that doesn't contain any of the channels people actually want just so they can advertise that "starting at" price point. It's another to be a loyal, long term customer who pays for the top-of-the-line package and then get's nickel and dimed to death and can't even walk away to execute the limited choice available to them (we can't get cable or anything else but sat where I live) because DirecTV has them "under contract." (Made even more galling when I didn't even do anything to renew said contract and DirecTV refuses to prove it even exists.)

By the way, for what it's worth, my monthly DirecTV bill is just under $200. That includes tax, but just about half of that (40%) are extra fees, above and beyond the cost of my so-called premium package.

I know it's a radical concept but DirecTV could offer quality programming and good customer service at fair prices and then let people decide if they want to be customers, and for how long. If the cost is comparable and the service provided solid, the vast majority will stay.

You think if they didn't have the bulk of their customer base "locked in" they'd pull stuff like "new customers get for free--for as long as they stay customers--what everyone else pays for?" Not a chance. What really matters is the number they can put in their quarterly report that says such-and-such amount of customers gained. If they cared about those customers, instead of just their stock price, the latter would probably benefit quite a bit actually.


----------



## sigma1914

susanandmark said:


> *Rant & horrible business ideas removed.*


Yet, you continue to pay this company that you're so angry with. :lol:


----------



## susanandmark

sigma1914 said:


> Yet, you continue to pay this company that you're so angry with. :lol:


I think it's hysterical (and very telling) that you deem treating people fairly and decently a "horrible business idea."


----------



## sigma1914

susanandmark said:


> I'M LOCKED INTO THEIR CRAPPY BOGUS CONTRACT!!!
> 
> And, by the way, I think it's hysterical that you deem treating people fairly and decently a "horrible business idea."


Pay the ETF. No, you'd rather keep supporting big, bad, mean, & evil Directv.
$0.50 refund for removing a channel is horrible.


----------



## ndole

susanandmark said:


> I think it's hysterical (and very telling) that you deem treating people fairly and decently a "horrible business idea."


"Fair" is such a horrible word. I despise most of it's uses.
Just like "Deserve". YUCK.


----------



## Sixto

susanandmark said:


> I think it's "interesting" how DirecTV sticks it to their customer base in every single way possible ...


Lots of interesting points.

I guess that the way I look at it, to live a life without rising blood pressure )) is ...

They have all the HD content I could ever need, including the mandatory sports stuff, and all the cool special events in HD.

They (now) have a dam slick DVR that we love (here).

The MRV technology is wonderful. Anywhere viewing in 7 rooms. Family loves it.

Well, you get the idea ...

And the charges ... well, I put that bill on auto-pay to a credit card, and try not to ever look at the details.

It's a great service ... and well, it costs what it costs (alot )...

Now, this may not be a good recipe for some (or most), but it's how I view the whole thing.


----------



## susanandmark

sigma1914 said:


> $0.50 refund for removing a channel is horrible.


Would 50 cents (or whatever DirecTV pays per subscriber for an individual channel) mean much to any customer? Not really. But it would certainly show that DirecTV corporate wasn't talking out of its nether regions when it very publicly protested that as the reason for dropping said channel. It would also cost DirecTV virtually nothing since, when the channel isn't carried, they're not paying that amount out anyway. It would gain a heck a lot of goodwill--and tons of good press (i.e. extremely valuable free advertising). And it prevent people from feeling totally screwed and, thus, wanting to publicly complain and/or change their service (all things that cost a company money). I guess I fail to understand how, from a business standpoint, that's a "horrible" idea?


----------



## ndole

susanandmark said:


> Would 50 cents (or whatever DirecTV pays per subscriber for an individual channel) mean much to any customer? Not really. But it would certainly show that DirecTV corporate wasn't talking out of its nether regions when it very publicly protested that as the reason for dropping said channel. It also wouldn't cost the company anything since, when the channel isn't carried, they're not paying that amount out anyway. It would gain a heck a lot of goodwill--and tons of good press (i.e. extremely valuable free advertising). So explain again, from a business standpoint, how that's a "horrible" idea?
> 
> And, by the way, even if I never leave DirecTV, I'm still entitled to have an opinion on their business practices. (You, of course, are entitled to mock and ignore me as well.) I wish it wasn't the case but, based on where I live (and, no, I'm not moving either just for TV), satellite is my only television option. I can't even just go OTA (which I actually might consider if possible), since we can't get reception here. Switching to Dish would result in a per month savings, but the upfront equipment costs/set-up to make it comparable to what we have now would take quite a bit of time and money.


Which up front costs?


----------



## Skyboss

This is Bull$#!+


----------



## mluntz

Sixto said:


> Great deal for new subscribers.
> 
> Hope they attract lots of them!


Aren't you upset that you can't get it? I know I am!


----------



## Hoosier205

susanandmark said:


> Would 50 cents (or whatever DirecTV pays per subscriber for an individual channel) mean much to any customer? Not really. But it would certainly show that DirecTV corporate wasn't talking out of its nether regions when it very publicly protested that as the reason for dropping said channel. It also wouldn't cost the company anything since, when the channel isn't carried, they're not paying that amount out anyway. It would gain a heck a lot of goodwill--and tons of good press (i.e. extremely valuable free advertising). So explain again, from a business standpoint, how that's a "horrible" idea?
> 
> And, by the way, even if I never leave DirecTV, I'm still entitled to have an opinion on their business practices. (You, of course, are entitled to mock and ignore me as well.) I wish it wasn't the case but, based on where I live (and, no, I'm not moving either just for TV), satellite is my only television option. I can't even just go OTA (which I actually might consider if possible), since we can't get reception here. Switching to Dish would result in a per month savings, but the upfront equipment costs/set-up to make it comparable to what we have now would take quite a bit of time and money.


Your sense of entitlement is well documented. We get it. Your contract will up soon enough.


----------



## ndole

Hoosier205 said:


> Your sense of entitlement is well documented. We get it. Your contract will up soon enough.


Kind of what I was getting at.


----------



## Avder

Sixto said:


> I figure that I get good value for the fee paid, and if someone gets a better deal then great for them, but then again I'm not one to ever call to get a credit for anything just because someone else luckily got it.


This attitude is exactly the reason DirecTV can shaft its existing and loyal customers while sucking off every new customer they can. The New programming deals are only temporary, but unless they eleiminate the $10 HD fee altogether, this is a BIG deal.


----------



## GrumpyBear

dpeters11 said:


> They might both be doing it, but looks like Dish's offer is better. Two year contract, but current customers qualify, and the eligibility period is longer.


For Dish current customers, the Breakdown looks this

_How do Existing Customers get HD Free for Life?
Does the customer subscribe to HD now?
• Yes - They subscribe to HD & Platinum
• This customer will automatically be enrolled in HD Free for Life, with no
additional requirements, and the HD Platinum package for $10 per month
resulting in no price change.

Bronze, Silver and Gold HD people may not be as happy though.

• Yes - They subscribe to BronzeHD, SilverHD, or GoldHD (yes they do exist!)
• This customer must go to www.dishnetwork.com and make a 24-month
commitment and sign up for AutoPay and Paperless billing.
• If the customer does not want to meet these requirements, they can go to
www.dishnetwork.com or call DISH Network and pay a one-time, $99
HD Upgrade fee._

For new users Dish is offering it for a 2yr commitment, Paperless billing and Autopay or the one time $99 and no autopay and no paperless billing.

For New customers only they are offering 
•HD FREE for life
•$15 off per month-for 12 months
•Free upgrade to HD DVR 
•3 months free HBO and Showtime
•3 HD receivers for free

As a current sub with HD and Platinum I am happy for once I get the deal and don't have to do anything.


----------



## Drucifer

The HD fee makes wonder if these cable/satellite companies had been around during the B&W/Color transition if they would have charge a color fee?


----------



## am7crew

Hoosier205 said:


> I'm guessing it will only take me one phone call to get this applied to my account.


let me guess, even free isnt good enough because the programing stations "distort" the HD image? LOL


----------



## James Long

pappy97 said:


> Well now DISH Network is eliminating it for all DISH network customers, current and new. But DirecTV is only going to eliminate it for new customers who sign up between 6/5-7/21.
> 
> I think that is a legitimate gripe.


I agree. DISH's plan does require paperless billing and a two year commitment (for new and existing customers who didn't modify their HD plan since last August). That is a "cost" that some people don't want to pay. But for customers who signed up since last August or who changed their HD plan to the "$10 gives you everything including the extra channel" plan introduced then DISH is offering a good deal. And new customers get a decent deal too.

DirecTV's "limited time offer" will cut into the impact of DISH's offer thanks to market confusion. Perhaps DirecTV will extend their offer beyond 7/21 and (hopefully) allow existing customers who have paid their dues to get in on it. Perhaps not.

There is a certain value in saying that the HD costs money because it is worth the money. But the challenge has been made. Does DirecTV want to compare $124.99 for Premier w/HD vs $99.99 for America's Everything Package? Or at the low end $68.99 for Choice vs $54.99 for AT200?

If DirecTV does not follow suit and drop their HD fee permanently they will have to find another way to market around the price difference.


----------



## Hoosier205

am7crew said:


> let me guess, even free isnt good enough because the programing stations "distort" the HD image? LOL


If anything...Dish should be offering even steeper discounts for what they call HD.


----------



## Hoosier205

Nothing is free. Free HD now will just be compensated for elsewhere. Neither provider will lose any money over this...they'll just find a more creative way to apply the charge.


----------



## Fabuloso

Hoosier205 said:


> Nothing is free. Free HD now will just be compensated for elsewhere. Neither provider will lose any money over this...they'll just find a more creative way to apply the charge.


i bet they raise the fee on HD PPV


----------



## jacmyoung

Hoosier205 said:


> Neither provider will lose any money over this.


Yes they will lose $10/mo. for each qualified account. So far there is no other fee increases to offset such loss. But apparently both of them consider this a necessary evil in order to respond to cable's "no HD fee" slogan.

What the Dish subs should hope for is DirecTV starting to put in its ads everywhere that "there is only one DVR fee no matter how many DVRs do you have," then maybe Dish will follow.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

camo said:


> I just sent an email to customer service requesting the same deal. I'm already doing auto pay Hope they come through . I mentioned Dish was also offering same deal with existing customers.


How can you request something that doesn't exist, and when it does it won't apply to existing customers? :scratchin

Mike


----------



## James Long

jacmyoung said:


> What the Dish subs should hope for is DirecTV starting to put in its ads everywhere that "there is only one DVR fee no matter how many DVRs do you have," then maybe Dish will follow.


DISH already has only one DVR fee per account (since February). The caveat is they charge $3 more for an additional receiver that is a DVR than one that isn't but _THAT_ isn't a DVR fee. 

"We don't charge extra for having more than one DVR" might work for DirecTV.

"Free HD for Life" would work for DirecTV as well.


----------



## camo

MicroBeta said:


> How can you request something that doesn't exist, and when it does it won't apply to existing customers? :scratchin
> 
> Mike


Easily. I sent a PDF file copy of the national offer going into effect tomorrow. How can you not ask for the deal of a lifetime is my question? :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## HerntDawg

It is not the deal of a lifetime, so it is not that big of a deal.


----------



## Hdhead

Well, I usually just go with the flow on these things but as a 15+ year customer I have to admit I am a little taken back about this. Us early adapters made Directv what it is today. From paying $700 for my first receiver and dish that I self installed to being first with HD and paying $650 for an HD (non DVR) receiver that got 4 HD channels and of course missing out on all the free programming offers that accompany new subs today.

And what do we get, GAME LOUNGE FREE FOR 3 MONTHS. Come-on Directv, show us some love.:nono2:

Almost forgot. $999 for an HD Tivo now a door stop.


----------



## Hoosier205

jacmyoung said:


> Yes they will lose $10/mo. for each qualified account. So far there is no other fee increases to offset such loss. But apparently both of them consider this a necessary evil in order to respond to cable's "no HD fee" slogan.
> 
> What the Dish subs should hope for is DirecTV starting to put in its ads everywhere that "there is only one DVR fee no matter how many DVRs do you have," then maybe Dish will follow.


Trust me...that $10 will be rolled in somewhere else at some point and those funds will be recovered. Comcast touts not charging extra for HD, but you had better believe that they are making up for it elsewhere.


----------



## camo

I think they should just allow the new subs within the last 60 days to get in on the free HD for life deal. Those that don't mind forking out that extra 10 this year maybe 15 next year can just keep paying for my freebie. :biggrin:

Not quite right is it. :nono2:


----------



## Cyber36

ndole_mbnd said:


> Who watches sd broadcasts if they have the choice anymore? :lol:


ME!!


----------



## camo

Well got a response and looks like the offer may be retracted or someones joke before it goes into effect. 

"Thanks for writing. I see that you're one of our new customers and we welcome you to DIRECTV family. 

I understand your concern about our programming service offers. Please be advised that we do not have any promotion offering free HD Access for life."


----------



## Dazed & Confused

I truly do not understand all the angst over this issue. Competition is a wonderful thing. How much hammering over this issue by Dish do you think DirecTV can take before having to respond in kind? Eventually both will be doing it while finding other neat ways to recoup the revenue. But at least everyone will be happy because their HD is "free".:lol:


----------



## xmguy

dpeters11 said:


> They might both be doing it, but looks like Dish's offer is better. Two year contract, but current customers qualify, and the eligibility period is longer.


I agree. I have a 1 yr free HD access anyway. But lifetime would be better. Sucks that current subs can't take advantage.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

camo said:


> Easily. I sent a PDF file copy of the national offer going into effect tomorrow. How can you not ask for the deal of a lifetime is my question? :shrug::shrug::shrug:


I didn't realize you were a new customer. 
_"This is a limited time offer available for new customers."_​
Mike


----------



## Sixto

camo said:


> ... "Please be advised that we do not have any promotion offering free HD Access for life."


Which is true, possibly until tomorrow.

Sales 101 ... keep selling what's on the truck.


----------



## RAD

camo said:


> Well got a response and looks like the offer may be retracted or someones joke before it goes into effect.
> 
> "Thanks for writing. I see that you're one of our new customers and we welcome you to DIRECTV family.
> 
> I understand your concern about our programming service offers. Please be advised that we do not have any promotion offering free HD Access for life."


Since the offer doesn't start until tomorrow the CSR's may not have even been informed about it yet. History has shown that we usually know about new offerings before the CSR's do.


----------



## wmb

Sixto said:


> Tell that to the content providers!
> 
> It seems like a number of the recent HD negotiations are a horror story.


I can imagne these negotiations...

Content provider: We want a 10% increase for our SD channel, and $(something) for the HD version.

DTV: Um, no. We will pay you for the HD channel what we paid you for the SD channel last year. The SD channel really has no value to us. We will take the HD feed and send it out letterboxed to our SD customers.

Content provider: But your customers want our HD channel. Its an upgrade, value added product.

DTV: Yeah, that was true in 2006 when there were only 10 HD channels. Today, HD is the standard offering. Now, our customers want HD only packages with no HD add on fee. Thats what we are looking to give them.


----------



## GrumpyBear

RAD said:


> Since the offer doesn't start until tomorrow the CSR's may not have even been informed about it yet. History has shown that we usually know about new offerings before the CSR's do.


Rather the CSR knows or not, it would be hard for the CSR to give anybody something that doesn't exist yet. Call back or email after the launch, and it exists in the sysem.


----------



## Beerstalker

I already have a current plan (Choice Xtra) and I've been signed up for auto bill pay since I ordered D* over 2 years ago. I would gladly accept a new 2 year agreement, or pay a $99 upgrade fee to get the HD Access fee removed from my account for the remainder of my time with D*. 

I really think that D* needs to reconsider their offer and match E*'s more closely.


----------



## mluntz

Hdhead said:


> Well, I usually just go with the flow on these things but as a 15+ year customer I have to admit I am a little taken back about this. Us early adapters made Directv what it is today. From paying $700 for my first receiver and dish that I self installed to being first with HD and paying $650 for an HD (non DVR) receiver that got 4 HD channels and of course missing out on all the free programming offers that accompany new subs today.
> 
> And what do we get, GAME LOUNGE FREE FOR 3 MONTHS. Come-on Directv, show us some love.:nono2:
> 
> Almost forgot. $999 for an HD Tivo now a door stop.


+1! 15 years for me too! Exactly the same for me! What did I get for an anniversary gift, a free PPV that I'll never use! I feel slighted here! :nono2:


----------



## Hoosier205

I expect that we will see reports here tomorrow from folks who called to complain and were given this offer as existing customers as well.


----------



## Lee L

camo said:


> Easily. I sent a PDF file copy of the national offer going into effect tomorrow. How can you not ask for the deal of a lifetime is my question? :shrug::shrug::shrug:


Ok, tell me if I am reading this right. In the comparison grid, DirecTV is listing it as a bad thing that Dish might make you pay $99 to ALLOW you to keep getting hard copy bills and not have autopay, when DirecTV, while I guess they will still send you a bill, REQUIRES you to be on autopay to get the offer. So, yes, Dish might charge you, but they also are giving you somethign DirecTV will not even give at any price. Man, the marketing people must have worked overtime to find a way to spin that.

Now, I can't say I am happy spending $10 a month more than Joe Schmoe who signs up next week. But I am not going to leave over it as inspite of flaws, I still think DirecTV is better. I too am hoping that this is just a precursor to eliminating the fee altogether (or whichever way they shuffle the numbers to make it look that way). On the other hand, if this is truly a credit in perpetuity, then even when they reshuffle to eliminate the HD fee, the new peopel will still be getting it cheaper. HMM.

It will also kind of suck to be the guy who signs up in August when I guess DirecTV just does not appreciate new customers as much as in June and July. 



mluntz said:


> +1! 15 years for me too! Exactly the same for me! What did I get for an anniversary gift, a free PPV that I'll never use! I feel slighted here! :nono2:


Not only that, but it is a coupon where you have to pay for the PPV first, then mail the coupon it to get credit. WHy not jsut set a flag in teh system so your next PPV is no charge. Hey, that would actually save them money on the printing of the coupons. Then again, they probably know people will remember the good feelings of getting the coupon even if they don;t use it.



Hoosier205 said:


> I expect that we will see reports here tomorrow from folks who called to complain and were given this offer as existing customers as well.


And if that is the case, then the HD fee is over as DirecTV will have thousands of people calling in and requestiog this and a customer revolt on their hnds.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Lee L said:


> And if that is the case, then the HD fee is over as DirecTV will have thousands of people calling in and requestiog this and a customer revolt on their hnds.


I don't see a revolt, but there will be some people that playing CSR roulette, will be able to get the offer. This site isn't a large portion of the overall Direct Base, so even "if" a large portion of DBSTalk users get the offer, it wont have that big of effect.


----------



## Carl Spock

Wow. What an original idea. DirecTV is having a promotion to bring in new customers. They should patent this concept. 

There's an old salesman's joke I've told here before but it's been a couple of years.

A man dies and turns up at the Pearly Gates. St. Peter explains to him that we have it all wrong here on Earth. What you do in life doesn't determine if you go to Heaven or Hell. Instead, you get a 24 hour pass to check out both places and you pick where you want to end up for eternity. The man first goes to Heaven and it is exactly what he expected - babbling brooks, lush clouds, sweet music and sugar frosting. It is Paradise. He then takes the express to Hell and it's nothing like he thought it would be. There are naked babes everywhere, great music, liquor freely running from taps, and a Super Bowl every day. It's easily the best party he's ever been to. After a solid day of extreme partying with no next day hangover, the man goes back to St. Peter and says while he would enjoy Heaven, he choses Hell. St. Peter makes sure that's what he really wants. Yes, the man replies. Returning to Hell, its newest resident is met with fire, brimstone, searing flesh and pains of agony. He hunts down the Devil and says, "Hey, Beelzebub, what happened to the nude chicks, first run movies and cold beer?" The Devil looks him in the eye and says, "Back then you were a prospect. Now you're a customer."

Nothing new here from DirecTV. :nono: 

Especially considering they are doing this to counter a promotion from the competition. And as people are saying here, they will make up the $10 elsewhere. I just bought a bag of five pens for $1 at the market that was labeled, "Buy Four, Get One Free!" Now who of you really thinks I got a free pen and those pens didn't actually cost me 20¢ each?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I say we all call in tomorrow and demand free HD for life, if they don't give it to us then we all threaten to switch to E*. :lol:

One thing to note, the free HD for life doesn't include the channels from the HD extra pack, that will still cost $4.99 a month.


----------



## RAD

GrumpyBear said:


> I don't see a revolt, but there will be some people that playing CSR roulette, will be able to get the offer. This site isn't a large portion of the overall Direct Base, so even "if" a large portion of DBSTalk users get the offer, it wont have that big of effect.


That might be true until they start with a national TV and/or print ad campaign and then the millions of existing DirecTV HD customers call in to b*tch about it.


----------



## Lee L

RAD said:


> That might be true until they start with a national TV and/or print ad campaign and then the millions of existing DirecTV HD customers call in to b*tch about it.


Yeah, this is a little different than the typical new customer offer I think. Ok, some guy gets it for $5 a month less or gets a better reciver. You have to be in a tech site or here to even know the difference because the offer is not spelled out as plainly. However, if they run ads essentially saying that you get the same exact service for $120 a year less, forever and ever (and thats a mighty long time), that will get people's attention that normally would not care.


----------



## sdirv

I've never paid D* directly, they don't have my credit card on file and I prefer not to be on autopay with them (since my dad got charged on his autopay for not returning a defective receiver, which he had returned and was able to prove it).

My D* service is bundled with my phone/cellphone/internet service (I make my D* payment to the phone company along with all the rest) and I'm fairly sure that if I split my D* service from my current billing method I'd probably lose $25 a month in "bundle discounts".....

<shrug>


----------



## Doug Brott

I don't have any additional details to add here other than to say I don't think we've seen the whole story to this point (based on some intel I've received). The end game may be better than what is being presented thus far. I'd hope that there is a way for existing customers to jump in as well, but I don't know if that will be the case or not.


----------



## Skyboss

Dazed & Confused said:


> I truly do not understand all the angst over this issue. Competition is a wonderful thing. How much hammering over this issue by Dish do you think DirecTV can take before having to respond in kind? Eventually both will be doing it while finding other neat ways to recoup the revenue. But at least everyone will be happy because their HD is "free".:lol:


Okay, here's the math. Assuming D* continues to charge $10 or even more over time for HD every month... We'll leave it at $10. I'm 40 and hope to live until I'm at least 80. So thats 40 x 12 x $10 = $4800 more for programing I'll be paying then the new sub next door that I probably talked into becoming a D* customer in the first place.

They both out to just up everyone a buck or two and stop cahrging us extra for HD period. Like the one guy said, I'll bet these clowns woudl have charged extra for color TV back in the day. How a new broadcast standard became a premium product I'll never know. :nono2:


----------



## Skyboss

mluntz said:


> +1! 15 years for me too! Exactly the same for me! What did I get for an anniversary gift, a free PPV that I'll never use! I feel slighted here! :nono2:


I get 100 bones if I get my neighbor to sign up! Yippie!


----------



## SPACEMAKER

Doug Brott said:


> I don't have any additional details to add here other than to say I don't think we've seen the whole story to this point (based on some intel I've received). The end game may be better than what is being presented thus far. I'd hope that there is a way for existing customers to jump in as well, but I don't know if that will be the case or not.


Free HD for life for Premier subs would be fair.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

Skyboss said:


> I get 100 bones if I get my neighbor to sign up! Yippie!


I am currently enjoying $20 per month saving for 10 months due to the refer a friend program.


----------



## Skyboss

SPACEMAKER said:


> Free HD for life for Premier subs would be fair.


All the extras... MRV, HD, DVR, HD Xtra Pack should be included for Premier customers. There would be more of us....


----------



## SPACEMAKER

Skyboss said:


> All the extras... MRV, HD, DVR, HD Xtra Pack should be included for Premier customers. There would be more of us....


That works for me!


----------



## -Draino-

Skyboss said:


> How a new broadcast standard became a premium product I'll never know. :nono2:


I have to agree here. Complete and utter nonsense. What's next...$3.00 for 3D TV??


----------



## KsBillsFan

It just gets me that they don't do anything for their current subs. From the first day I signed up for DTV, I wanted a HD/DVR and a HD receiver. They would only give me one for free, and make me pay full price for the 2nd. They gave me the line that the boxes are expensive and there is no way they could ever give out two advance receivers for free. And guess what, there current special is two advance receivers for free. 

And now they are going to do Free HD for Life for new subs? But current subs get nothing. I know you have to do specials to get people to jump ship and come to you, but you can not forget about those who have been supporting you for 1, 10 or 20 plus years already. These big companies need to wake up.


----------



## dmurphy

I like things that include the word 'lifetime'.

The 'lifetime' DVR subscription I bought in 2001 worked out splendidly.

I'm going to stay tuned... DirecTV usually takes care of its loyal customers. I have no concerns there.


----------



## jdspencer

I think that once the number of HD subs reaches a tipping point then we will see a whole whole new rate structure. This structure wouldn't even list anything extra for HD as it would be built into all levels of subscriptions. Thus they can say that you have "free" HD. 

What DirecTV should do now is to get rid of the HD Xtra pack. If you pay for HD access then ALL HD should be included.


----------



## Doug Brott

dmurphy said:


> I'm going to stay tuned... DirecTV usually takes care of its loyal customers. I have no concerns there.


I suspect this to be true as well .. I wonder if the "What about me" calls that DIRECTV is going to receive will make it happen sooner.


----------



## pappy97

Doug Brott said:


> I suspect this to be true as well .. I wonder if the "What about me" calls that DIRECTV is going to receive will make it happen sooner.


Technically there is still time to alter the promo before tomorrow to include how DISH is doing the promo with existing customers:



> Existing customers subscribing to the "HD & Platinum" package prior to June 3, 2010, will be automatically grandfathered into "HD Free for Life" without being required to enter into a 24-month "HD Free for Life" commitment OR pay the $99 HD Programming Upgrade Fee.


----------



## James Long

jdspencer said:


> What DirecTV should do now is to get rid of the HD Xtra pack. If you pay for HD access then ALL HD should be included.


That would be a good step in the right direction ... basically what DISH did last August for new customers (and smart existing customers who figured out they could be "new" by dropping HD for a minute then adding it again).

"More HD for $10 than the other guys give you for free?"


----------



## cmoss5

jdspencer said:


> Yup, us old timers get screwed again.


If you get the right CSR, you won't have to jump all hoops as I am an existing customer with about 9 years and got it free without having to sign up for the paperless payment...did upgrade to choice extra (no big deal..about 1.49 more per month and
also got 12 months of SHOWTIME (11.00 extra) for free...is now shown on my next billing as my bill went down $20 per month for next 12 months as a result.


----------



## speedcouch

Hdhead said:


> Well, I usually just go with the flow on these things but as a 15+ year customer I have to admit I am a little taken back about this. Us early adapters made Directv what it is today. From paying $700 for my first receiver and dish that I self installed to being first with HD and paying $650 for an HD (non DVR) receiver that got 4 HD channels and of course missing out on all the free programming offers that accompany new subs today.
> 
> And what do we get, GAME LOUNGE FREE FOR 3 MONTHS. Come-on Directv, show us some love.:nono2:
> 
> Almost forgot. $999 for an HD Tivo now a door stop.


What he said! I paid all the same things for equipment back to 1995 as well and would sure like some damn consideration for sticking with them all this time too. I have the premiere service and always have - it would be nice to get $10 off my bill every month for "loyalty" rather than some stupid PPV credits (which I never use b/c I already have every movie channel).

Cheryl


----------



## jdspencer

This shouldn't have to be on a case by case basis depending on getting the "right" CSR!

Depending on the outcome from DirecTV, maybe an email deluge to DirecTV would be in order?


----------



## jacmyoung

You know the best thing DirecTV can do? Send all good DirecTV HD subs a letter informing them starting XX you will no longer pay the $10 extra to receive the standard HD channels, for the lifttime of your subscription, followed by a bunch of this is our way to say thank you for being a loyal customer, we are the best of the best blah blah.

Nothing makes people happier than receiving lifetime saving without having to do anything DirecTV can then start a new side by side commercial, look Dish forces you to do credit card, auto pay..., we don't.


----------



## sda3

mluntz said:


> +1! 15 years for me too! Exactly the same for me! What did I get for an anniversary gift, a free PPV that I'll never use! I feel slighted here! :nono2:


Woo Hoo! I got the same anniversary gift....I doubt I will ever use it.


----------



## Alan Gordon

My issue is that I want to upgrade some receivers over the next couple of months due to MRV/HD-LIL. I do not want anything less than an HR24. 

Though I'm still in a commitment, I feel I have better leverage now than I would if I restarted another 24 month commitment... 

I'm not crazy about Billpay, but for the savings, I'd probably do that... 

~Alan


----------



## GrumpyBear

jacmyoung said:


> You know the best thing DirecTV can do? Send all good DirecTV HD subs a letter informing them starting XX you will no longer pay the $10 extra to receive the standard HD channels, for the lifttime of your subscription, followed by a bunch of this is our way to say thank you for being a loyal customer, we are the best of the best blah blah.
> 
> Nothing makes people happier than receiving lifetime saving without having to do anything DirecTV can then start a new side by side commercial, look Dish forces you to do credit card, auto pay..., we don't.


It would be a big change for Direct then, as they are currently asking for autopay as well, they are just sending you a paper bill, were Dish is asking for both Paperless and Autopay. Granted Direct's current deal/idea, doesn't offer subs that don't want autopay or a commitment, anyway to get HD for life period. With Dish, if you don't want to commit and don't want Autopay(this is were most people of the problem), a one time $99, equals HD for life.
A paperbill for me is the most useless thing in the world, I prefer paperless from just about everybody, easier to file the PDF files away. Come to think of it, I don't have a single paper bill


----------



## Maverickster

Sixto said:


> They (now) have a dam slick DVR that we love (here).


What DVR is that? The reason I ask is because I'm a fairly long-time DirecTV sub and have been out of contract for a little over a year. At this point, I'm hoping to be able to cajole retention into (a) giving me this free HD deal, and (b) replacing my (somewhat flaky lately) HR20 with a new model.

Putting aside the [un]likelihood of success, I am wondering...what's the best available current-model HD-DVR DirecTV has and is there a "first look" or spec sheet or anything on it? (It's been ages since I've kept up with this).

Thanks!

--Mav


----------



## Sixto

Maverickster said:


> What DVR is that? The reason I ask is because I'm a fairly long-time DirecTV sub and have been out of contract for a little over a year. At this point, I'm hoping to be able to cajole retention into (a) giving me this free HD deal, and (b) replacing my (somewhat flaky lately) HR20 with a new model.
> 
> Putting aside the [un]likelihood of success, I am wondering...what's the best available current-model HD-DVR DirecTV has and is there a "first look" or spec sheet or anything on it? (It's been ages since I've kept up with this).
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> --Mav


HR24-500: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177188


----------



## machavez00

cmoss5 says he got free HD



> Free hd from directv
> You can now get the $10 fee for HD waived now...couple of restrictions
> ..must stay in contract for next 2 years...must have or upgrade to the choice extra.....I got this free plus SHOWTIME for next 12 months for no charge




So how do the rest of us get it? I have the GF'ed total choice plus.


----------



## geaux tigers

Piratefan98 said:


> Alex Trebek cancelled out on our weekly golf game. I suspect this was the reason. :grin:


Watch Trebek, I have played golf with him and he cheats. DirecTv better come through with a deal for existing customers on this.


----------



## JLucPicard

I read these kind of deals and the first thing that comes to my mind is "How long is lifetime?". Most of these offers contain some language like "maintain the same package", etc. If you add/drop movie channels, is that a change that will trigger the drop of the "lifetime" offer? If you upgrade your programming package - boom - lifetime over?

I'm almost willing to bet that these "lifetime" offers will be dropped much more frequently than people think based on changes they make to their account. Then the stuff will hit the fan!

For the existing customers that seem to feel cheated right now - how long would you be keeping your current programming package without making ANY changes to keep the lifetime HD? And if you have a grandfathered package (as I do), I'd think they'd probably require that you move to a current programming package to take advantage.


----------



## Doug Brott

geaux tigers said:


> Watch Trebek, I have played golf with him and he cheats. DirecTv better come through with a deal for existing customers on this.


Does he also things like .. "Ohhhhh, everyone knows that you shouldn't use a wedge for that shot!"


----------



## geaux tigers

Doug Brott said:


> Does he also things like .. "Ohhhhh, everyone knows that you shouldn't use a wedge for that shot!"


Doug, apparently you have played golf with him as well. He is very condescending. However, his knowledge of trivia is not that great when he is not miked up with the studio.


----------



## camo

JLucPicard said:


> I read these kind of deals and the first thing that comes to my mind is "How long is lifetime?". Most of these offers contain some language like "maintain the same package", etc. If you add/drop movie channels, is that a change that will trigger the drop of the "lifetime" offer? If you upgrade your programming package - boom - lifetime over?
> 
> I'm almost willing to bet that these "lifetime" offers will be dropped much more frequently than people think based on changes they make to their account. Then the stuff will hit the fan!
> 
> For the existing customers that seem to feel cheated right now - how long would you be keeping your current programming package without making ANY changes to keep the lifetime HD? And if you have a grandfathered package (as I do), I'd think they'd probably require that you move to a current programming package to take advantage.


Autopay is a big deal with Dish. They were offering free Cinemax for a year
as long as you kept it going and did not have a bill due and the CC payment never failed you could keep the free CineMax package. Downgrade of programming never stopped the free Max. package. What stopped it was when I forgot to update my CC information when my card expired and they took me off. Fortunately I just called them and they extended the Max service for another year. They actually were easy to work with, I was with them for 12 years but service lacked in FSN and local HD coverage. That's why I left.


----------



## GrumpyBear

JLucPicard said:


> I read these kind of deals and the first thing that comes to my mind is "How long is lifetime?". Most of these offers contain some language like "maintain the same package", etc. If you add/drop movie channels, is that a change that will trigger the drop of the "lifetime" offer? If you upgrade your programming package - boom - lifetime over?
> 
> I'm almost willing to bet that these "lifetime" offers will be dropped much more frequently than people think based on changes they make to their account. Then the stuff will hit the fan!
> 
> For the existing customers that seem to feel cheated right now - how long would you be keeping your current programming package without making ANY changes to keep the lifetime HD? And if you have a grandfathered package (as I do), I'd think they'd probably require that you move to a current programming package to take advantage.


I am just not seeing that kind of language in either Directs or Dish's HD for life plans. Biggest requirement programing wise is the Choice level for Direct and AT120 for Dish, during the 2 yrs, I don't see many dropping below that, anyways.

Biggest issues are, both Direct and Dish want Autopay and a 2yr commitment, Dish wants to add paperless too, but not that big of a deal, if you are already doing autopay. Dish is offering a one time fee, for those that don't want autopay or a 2yr commitment.
I don't think anybody here or most users who step up are going to have an issue, with either Direct or Dish and HD for life. Biggest issue is if you don't act fast enough and then change your mind.


----------



## jacmyoung

machavez00 said:


> cmoss5 says he got free HD
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2484967#post2484967
> 
> So how do the rest of us get it? I have the GF'ed total choice plus.


Two words maybe, upgrade and commitment. Autopay should not be an issue for most of us.

I am not under contract, but if I can save $10 a month from now on, I might as well upgrade one of my HDDVRs to an HR24, get the $10 off at the same time with a new 24-month contract.

I have been paying attention to the Dish side, but DirecTV has added several important new features lately, plus the new HD channels, the only thing I need is a fast HDDVR to shut her up


----------



## RAD

So far in the last 2 hours I've seen Dish's free HD for life ad shown four times. Guess they're really trying to get the message out about this offer.


----------



## Satelliteracer

RAD said:


> So far in the last 2 hours I've seen Dish's free HD for life ad shown four times. Guess they're really trying to get the message out about this offer.


They bought an obscene amount of media for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## GrumpyBear

RAD said:


> So far in the last 2 hours I've seen Dish's free HD for life ad shown four times. Guess they're really trying to get the message out about this offer.


Get the message out early and often, part of Marketing. Makes you look like the leader, as you are 1st. Personally I could careless, as I think Dish and Direct duking it out will only benefit us all in the Long run.


----------



## heebzman

Well, as a long time lurker, rare poster...I have to say this kinda chaff's my a**

Been with Directv since about '98, and have had to call for specials every single time they have been out there...normally AFTER visiting AVS....


----------



## ThomasM

ndole_mbnd said:


> Who watches sd broadcasts if they have the choice anymore? :lol:


Me. I won't pay $10 a month JUST for the same channels in HD. And when my DirecTV commitment ends in December if DISH is still offering HD for free for life and DirecTV isn't guess what???


----------



## dcowboy7

ThomasM said:


> Me. I won't pay $10 a month JUST for the same channels in HD. And when my DirecTV commitment ends in December if DISH is still offering HD for free for life and DirecTV isn't guess what???


.....you will go to dish with their lousy picture ?


----------



## ThomasM

dcowboy7 said:


> .....you will go to dish with their lousy picture ?


It looked pretty good the last time I was at Radio Shack and played with their DISH DVR. Anyway, it's better than DirecTV SD for no additional HD fee!


----------



## Drucifer

jacmyoung said:


> Two words maybe, upgrade and commitment. *Autopay* should not be an issue for most of us.
> 
> . . . .


I will NEVER do _autopay_ again.


----------



## Dolly

No way would I do auto pay :nono: I've seen too many stories where people were overcharged. But I think D* is going to have a hard time getting around this offer by Dish. But as the old saying goes--Better the Devil you know than the Devil you don't know--so I'll stay with D*.


----------



## Satelliteracer

ThomasM said:


> Me. I won't pay $10 a month JUST for the same channels in HD. And when my DirecTV commitment ends in December if DISH is still offering HD for free for life and DirecTV isn't guess what???


People need to look at the entire picture. DISH is taking down HD fees but raising box prices. Just as Time Warner Cable's adds say their HD is "free", but look what they charge to rent a HD receiver.

People need to compare the entire enchilada, not just several ingredients.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

It's kind of interesting that Directv made me change my Choice Xtra + HDDVR package to the new one when MRV became an pay feature. The old package already had "no charge" for HD because it was part of my package, now it is a line item.

Do I want "Free HD" for life? Yup.

Will I cancel Directv over it? Nope.

I have what I want because I want it.


----------



## RAD

Satelliteracer said:


> People need to look at the entire picture. DISH is taking down HD fees but raising box prices. Just as Time Warner Cable's adds say their HD is "free", but look what they charge to rent a HD receiver.
> 
> People need to compare the entire enchilada, not just several ingredients.


But when Dish raised the STB fees didn't they also not implement a programming price increase which they normally would have at that time?


----------



## James Long

Satelliteracer said:


> People need to look at the entire picture. DISH is taking down HD fees but raising box prices. Just as Time Warner Cable's adds say their HD is "free", but look what they charge to rent a HD receiver.
> 
> People need to compare the entire enchilada, not just several ingredients.


People with multiple receivers do get to pay for the second receiver. The first receiver has no monthly charge. (The more capable the second/third/fourth receiver the more the charge.)

Single receiver homes would pay $64.99 for AT250 (all the channels except premiums) including 70 24/7 HD channels. Compare that to $68.99 for Choice w/HD (44 24/7 HD channels plus the local RSNs by the end of June).

I agree that comparing multiple receiver homes would begin to even that out.



RAD said:


> But when Dish raised the STB fees didn't they also not implement a programming price increase which they normally would have at that time?


Correct. DISH did not have a February price increase this year. They put their price increase on the extra receiver fees. The top level price went down $3 in February but I believe that is when it stopped including the DVR fee so technically it went up $3. DISH did have a June price increase this year on the two mid level packages ($2 more each) and on the sports package ($7 instead of $6). So they have managed to raise prices this year regardless of the "no price increase" February.

Dropping the HD fee helps balance that out ... but the $2 price increase applies to at least 9 or 10 million of the near 14 million customers. I don't know how many millions also subscribe to HD. Seems to me it is just a redistribution of costs more than an increase or decrease.

DISH will make money even with "HD for Free". I'm sure DirecTV could continue to make money even if they followed suit.

At this point it may be a question of good will. There will always be "new subscriber" offers. How much is offered to existing subscribers is always a challenge.


----------



## pbg

Satelliteracer said:


> People need to look at the entire picture. DISH is taking down HD fees but raising box prices. Just as Time Warner Cable's adds say their HD is "free", but look what they charge to rent a HD receiver.
> 
> People need to compare the entire enchilada, not just several ingredients.


Agreed - at the same time, I tip my hat to Dish, for it's a fairly brilliant move. The extra charge for HD is one that just feels like you're getting gouged -

I know it all evens out, but for whatever reason I think the vast majority folks can justify the cost of the box easier than the HD charge.


----------



## Dolly

Satelliteracer said:


> People need to look at the entire picture. DISH is taking down HD fees but raising box prices. Just as Time Warner Cable's adds say their HD is "free", but look what they charge to rent a HD receiver.
> 
> People need to compare the entire enchilada, not just several ingredients.


Exactly :sunsmile: So I could go to DISH for free HD, but what else would I be getting or maybe more to the point with DISH what wouldn't I be getting? People there are reasons why D* has more customers than DISH. Is D* a perfect company--NO! But there isn't a perfect company anywhere on this earth that I know of! And you can be sure by way of this Forum D* knows exactly what is being said about DISH's HD offer. I remember making the comment in this Forum about wishing the cost for MLB EI was divided up into more payments so it wouldn't cost so much each month. It was just a comment in a post, but what do you know D* now has MLB EI with payments spread out over 6 months  Never underestimate the power of DBSTALK because remember we have people from D* here at this Forum some known and some unknown. And no I don't work for D*. Also remember people that there are "no free lunches". If you aren't paying for HD, you will be paying for something else. Of course, if D* wants to throw in free HD I won't turn the offer down


----------



## davidatl14

sigma1914 said:


> Pay the ETF. No, you'd rather keep supporting big, bad, mean, & evil Directv.
> $0.50 refund for removing a channel is horrible.


Agreed

The 0.50 rebate may be the single dumbest idea I've ever seen in these forums.

An accomplishment in it's self.


----------



## Hoosier205

FYI...the offer for existing customers who call to complain is free HD for *2 years* rather than the lifetime of the account. The requirements are the same: must maintain a minimum programming package, auto billpay, and HD access.


----------



## Hdhead

Hoosier205 said:


> FYI...the offer *for new customers* who call to complain is free HD for *2 years* rather than the lifetime of the account. The requirements are the same: must maintain a minimum programming package, auto billpay, and HD access.


Could you clarify this. Where did you get this info? What about long time customers?


----------



## Hoosier205

Hdhead said:


> Could you clarify this. Where did you get this info? What about long time customers?


I called to ask if the offer of free HD for life was only available to new customers...even though I already knew that. She immediately told me that there was an offer for current customers as well and that was it. Your experience may vary.


----------



## Hdhead

Hoosier205 said:


> I called to ask if the offer of free HD for life was only available to new customers...even though I already knew that. She immediately told me that there was an offer for current customers as well and that was it. Your experience may vary.


Well, 2 years will probably cover the maximum amount of time that an additional charge for HD will be in their cost structure. In 2 years charging extra for HD will be like charging extra for a color picture. I can even envision a day in the not to distant future when SD is completely eliminated.


----------



## Mark Walters

Hdhead said:


> Well, 2 years will probably cover the maximum amount of time that an additional charge for HD will be in their cost structure. In 2 years charging extra for HD will be like charging extra for a color picture. *I can even envision a day in the not to distant future when SD is completely eliminated.*


Millions and millions just switched to DTV converter box from analog...I think I'll be dead before SD is gone.


----------



## Hoosier205

Hdhead said:


> *Well, 2 years will probably cover the maximum amount of time that an additional charge for HD will be in their cost structure. *In 2 years charging extra for HD will be like charging extra for a color picture. I can even envision a day in the not to distant future when SD is completely eliminated.


Very true.


----------



## Mark Walters

Hoosier205 said:


> I called to ask if the offer of free HD for life was only available to new customers...even though I already knew that. She immediately told me that there was an offer for current customers as well and that was it. Your experience may vary.


Do you care to tell us, as an existing customer, what you got since you inquired?


----------



## Hoosier205

Mark Walters said:


> Do you care to tell us, as an existing customer, what you got since you inquired?


From earlier this morning:



Hoosier205 said:


> FYI...the offer for new customers who call to complain is free HD for *2 years* rather than the lifetime of the account. The requirements are the same: must maintain a minimum programming package, auto billpay, and HD access.


----------



## Matt9876

dcowboy7 said:


> .....you will go to dish with their lousy picture ?


I really am a DirecTV fan but I have invested the time to do side by side comparisons (120Hz scan rate plasmas) on most feeds my eyes can't tell the difference. where DirecTV trumps Dish is in HD sports coverage and better pay per view HD offerings.


----------



## robnielsen

Looks like it will be free for all. I attached a snapshot of http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packages/base_packages.jsp?_requestid=383882


----------



## Brian Hanasky

Just called Directv and asked about the free HD for life noting that I already had auto bill pay and the choice ultimate package. CSR checked a couple of things and then said I qualified for free HD for 24months. As some people had posted it's possible that by then they will have restructured their plans so that HD will no longer be a seperate charge. Once again DBStalk has given me the upper hand.


----------



## MysteryMan

robnielsen said:


> Looks like it will be free for all. I attached a snapshot of http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packages/base_packages.jsp?_requestid=383882


When does this go into effect?


----------



## susanandmark

Funny, the stupidest thing I've ever seen is DirecTV's short-sighted marketing and ever-more extravagant new customer-only deals that absolutely, without a shadow of a doubt, incentivize customer turn over. The reason that's stupid is because getting a new customers cost DirecTV infinitely more than retaining an existing one and, therefore, people who bounce back and forth every year or two cost the company a lot of money. Living where I do, where sat is the only option, the vast majority of my neighbors have had both DirecTV and Dish, and go back and forth when one makes them an "offer they can't refuse." (Of the 40 or so homes in our loosely-defined neighborhood, I'd say 2/3 have more than one dish on their roof.)

I also think it's hysterical that my complaints about DirecTV's policies are labeled as "entitlement" by the very people who say they're going to call in, and keep calling, until they get this offer applied to their account. Call me disgruntled, call me a whiner, but Mr. I'm-not-concerned-about-everyone-else-because-I'm-gonna-keep-pressing-until-I-get-this-for-myself is the very definition of entitled.

I absolutely loathe DirecTV's legendary and completely random treatment of their customers, even if I have at times (by reading here and then calling in to request what others have received) benefited from it. Either make an offer available to everybody, or nobody, that fall within a definitive set of guidelines. What one CSR can offer, should be the same as the next. You shouldn't be able to call four times and get four completely different answers/offers. It shouldn't be a process of call center roulette. That complete and absolute unfairness is infuriating. Those who complain the most are not owed the best service. Again, from a business perspective, that not only creates exactly the kind of burned feeling I have, but it also costs you money, paying for the time it takes to answer multiple calls from the same person.

By the way, just for fun, I emailed DirecTV, noting I was a 12-year customer, always on the premier package who used autopay and asking if I was eligible for this current free HD deal and received the following cut-and-paste response ...

"The free HD for Life offer is only available to new customers.

"In order to find out what HD offers are available to you, please call 800-824-9081 between 8:00 AM and 8:00 PM daily. When the system asks for a Personal ID Number (PIN), enter XXX (this PIN is good for five days). We're looking forward to talking to you!

"Once again I would like to thank you for writing."

Oh and, we all already pay DirecTV HD for, with or without the $10/month fee. HD existed on DirecTV before the fee, and will continue to exist after it is, eventually, discontinued. If they raise the package rates by $10 to cover it--which I'm sure will be billed a customer-benefitial "restructuring of their programming tiers" and not a price increase--they do so only to increase their profits, not because they need that $10/customer to provide the service. Don't get me wrong, that is good business, from their side. I note it only because of the people on this forum who are always jumping in to insist that poor DirecTV HAS to charge this fee or that one in order to cover their costs and survive, as if otherwise they would be taking a loss on the services they offer us. ("They have to charge an extra fee because it costs more to provide HD." "The fee is a favor to the customers that are SD only." "They have to charge big up front receiver fees to recoup the cost of development." "Without the DVR fee they couldn't develop the software." B.S. all.) This is not a business that is living close to the margin. While there are, obviously, substantial costs involved in acquiring and distributing DirecTV's programming they'd have to cut their prices just about in half in order to be even close to barely scraping by.


----------



## bamaweather

robnielsen said:


> Looks like it will be free for all. I attached a snapshot of http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packages/base_packages.jsp?_requestid=383882


If you're going through that particular web page, it would indicate you are buying new service. For those people it will be free as long as you are a subscriber. I don't see where that indicates it will be available to existing subscribers. After all, existing subscribers must login to change their programming. You don't go through that interface.


----------



## paragon

I just called in and was also given the free HD for 2 years offer...

FYI for anyone interested: I have the legacy PLUS HD DVR package and I did NOT have to change it to get the credit.

It is already showing up on my online account:

06/05/2010	XXXXXXXXXXXX PLUS HD DVR - 24mosFreeHDAcc	($10.00)	($0.60)


----------



## mmmason23

I just called and got nothing. According to the csr o talked to, she said they are working on something for existing customers to be able to get in on it. Take from that what you will


----------



## Hoosier205

susanandmark said:


> Funny, the stupidest thing I've ever seen is DirecTV's short-sighted marketing and ever-more extravagant new customer-only deals that absolutely, without a shadow of a doubt, incentivize customer turn over. The reason that's stupid is because getting a new customers cost DirecTV infinitely more than retaining an existing one and, therefore, people who bounce back and forth every year or two cost the company a lot of money. Living where I do, where sat is the only option, the vast majority of my neighbors have had both DirecTV and Dish, and go back and forth when one makes them an "offer they can't refuse." (Of the 40 or so homes in our loosely-defined neighborhood, I'd say 2/3 have more than one dish on their roof.)
> 
> I also think it's hysterical that my complaints about DirecTV's policies are labeled as "entitlement" by the very people who say they're going to call in, and keep calling, until they get this offer applied to their account. Call me disgruntled, call me a whiner, but Mr. I'm-not-concerned-about-everyone-else-because-I'm-gonna-keep-pressing-until-I-get-this-for-myself is the very definition of entitled.
> 
> I absolutely loathe DirecTV's legendary and completely random treatment of their customers, even if I have at times (by reading here and then calling in to request what others have received) benefited from it. Either make an offer available to everybody, or nobody, that fall within a definitive set of guidelines. What one CSR can offer, should be the same as the next. You shouldn't be able to call four times and get four completely different answers/offers. It shouldn't be a process of call center roulette. That complete and absolute unfairness is infuriating. Those who complain the most are not owed the best service. Again, from a business perspective, that not only creates exactly the kind of burned feeling I have, but it also costs you money, paying for the time it takes to answer multiple calls from the same person.
> 
> By the way, just for fun, I emailed DirecTV, noting I was a 12-year customer, always on the premier package who used autopay and asking if I was eligible for this current free HD deal and received the following cut-and-paste response ...
> 
> "The free HD for Life offer is only available to new customers.
> 
> "In order to find out what HD offers are available to you, please call 800-824-9081 between 8:00 AM and 8:00 PM daily. When the system asks for a Personal ID Number (PIN), enter XXX (this PIN is good for five days). We're looking forward to talking to you!
> 
> "Once again I would like to thank you for writing."
> 
> Oh and, we all already pay DirecTV HD for, with or without the $10/month fee. HD existed on DirecTV before the fee, and will continue to exist after it is, eventually, discontinued. If they raise the package rates by $10 to cover it--which I'm sure will be billed a customer-benefitial "restructuring of their programming tiers" and not a price increase--they do so only to increase their profits, not because they need that $10/customer to provide the service. Don't get me wrong, that is good business, from their side. I note it only because of the people on this forum who are always jumping in to insist that poor DirecTV HAS to charge this fee or that one in order to cover their costs and survive, as if otherwise they would be taking a loss on the services they offer us. ("They have to charge an extra fee because it costs more to provide HD." "The fee is a favor to the customers that are SD only." "They have to charge big up front receiver fees to recoup the cost of development." "Without the DVR fee they couldn't develop the software." B.S. all.) This is not a business that is living close to the margin. While there are, obviously, substantial costs involved in acquiring and distributing DirecTV's programming they'd have to cut their prices just about in half in order to be even close to barely scraping by.


Could you possibly be anymore dramatic? We get it. When are you canceling?


----------



## PCHDTV

I just received $10/month credit for 24 months - no questions asked. Just call and be nice. 

06/05/2010 XXXXXXXXXXXX PLUS HD DVR - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($1.32)

I suspect they may roll this out automatically given the ease in which it is acquired.


----------



## MysteryMan

mmmason23 said:


> I just called and got nothing. According to the csr o talked to, she said they are working on something for existing customers to be able to get in on it. Take from that what you will


Translated: Working on how to nickel and dime existing customers!


----------



## mmmason23

Basically. I think I might get screwed here. Signed up three weeks ago. Probably too new to get the two years free, and too old to get the HD for life. I'm gonna try again tomorrow.


----------



## pappy97

paragon said:


> I just called in and was also given the free HD for 2 years offer...
> 
> FYI for anyone interested: I have the legacy PLUS HD DVR package and I did NOT have to change it to get the credit.
> 
> It is already showing up on my online account:
> 
> 06/05/2010	XXXXXXXXXXXX PLUS HD DVR - 24mosFreeHDAcc	($10.00)	($0.60)


Thanks for the news, great to hear!! Did you also have to switch to auto billpay or do you already do that?

Did you talk to a regular CSR or a retention CSR?


----------



## SPACEMAKER

susanandmark said:


> Funny, the stupidest thing I've ever seen is DirecTV's short-sighted marketing and ever-more extravagant new customer-only deals that absolutely, without a shadow of a doubt, incentivize customer turn over. The reason that's stupid is because getting a new customers cost DirecTV infinitely more than retaining an existing one and, therefore, people who bounce back and forth every year or two cost the company a lot of money. Living where I do, where sat is the only option, the vast majority of my neighbors have had both DirecTV and Dish, and go back and forth when one makes them an "offer they can't refuse." (Of the 40 or so homes in our loosely-defined neighborhood, I'd say 2/3 have more than one dish on their roof.)
> 
> I also think it's hysterical that my complaints about DirecTV's policies are labeled as "entitlement" by the very people who say they're going to call in, and keep calling, until they get this offer applied to their account. Call me disgruntled, call me a whiner, but Mr. I'm-not-concerned-about-everyone-else-because-I'm-gonna-keep-pressing-until-I-get-this-for-myself is the very definition of entitled.
> 
> I absolutely loathe DirecTV's legendary and completely random treatment of their customers, even if I have at times (by reading here and then calling in to request what others have received) benefited from it. Either make an offer available to everybody, or nobody, that fall within a definitive set of guidelines. What one CSR can offer, should be the same as the next. You shouldn't be able to call four times and get four completely different answers/offers. It shouldn't be a process of call center roulette. That complete and absolute unfairness is infuriating. Those who complain the most are not owed the best service. Again, from a business perspective, that not only creates exactly the kind of burned feeling I have, but it also costs you money, paying for the time it takes to answer multiple calls from the same person.
> 
> By the way, just for fun, I emailed DirecTV, noting I was a 12-year customer, always on the premier package who used autopay and asking if I was eligible for this current free HD deal and received the following cut-and-paste response ...
> 
> "The free HD for Life offer is only available to new customers.
> 
> "In order to find out what HD offers are available to you, please call 800-824-9081 between 8:00 AM and 8:00 PM daily. When the system asks for a Personal ID Number (PIN), enter XXX (this PIN is good for five days). We're looking forward to talking to you!
> 
> "Once again I would like to thank you for writing."
> 
> Oh and, we all already pay DirecTV HD for, with or without the $10/month fee. HD existed on DirecTV before the fee, and will continue to exist after it is, eventually, discontinued. If they raise the package rates by $10 to cover it--which I'm sure will be billed a customer-benefitial "restructuring of their programming tiers" and not a price increase--they do so only to increase their profits, not because they need that $10/customer to provide the service. Don't get me wrong, that is good business, from their side. I note it only because of the people on this forum who are always jumping in to insist that poor DirecTV HAS to charge this fee or that one in order to cover their costs and survive, as if otherwise they would be taking a loss on the services they offer us. ("They have to charge an extra fee because it costs more to provide HD." "The fee is a favor to the customers that are SD only." "They have to charge big up front receiver fees to recoup the cost of development." "Without the DVR fee they couldn't develop the software." B.S. all.) This is not a business that is living close to the margin. While there are, obviously, substantial costs involved in acquiring and distributing DirecTV's programming they'd have to cut their prices just about in half in order to be even close to barely scraping by.





Hoosier205 said:


> Could you possibly be anymore dramatic? We get it. *When are you canceling?*


+100000000


----------



## bluemoon737

Frankly, I find it ridiculous to have to pay extra for HD in this day and age. Before too long, HD will take over the airways and SD will be long forgotten. Sort of equates to the B&W transition to color. We pay extra in the form of higher up-front lease fees for HD receivers and other equipment so no real legit reason to have to pay extra to receive it. DirecTV has already removed the requirement to have HD on the account to receive HD PPV...the fee should be eliminated completely IMHO.


----------



## Dradran

I called and was put on hold for a while. Then the CSR came back and gave me the whole speel about it being for new customers and they are trying to come up with something for existing customers.

I joined D* July 2009 on the ST promotion with Premier for 59.99 per month with auto bill pay.

Maybe I should make a personal visit to their comm center down the street from me.


----------



## dreamyip

I just got my 24 months free HD Access as well - as an existing customer (with auto pay)

06/05/2010 XXXXXXXXXXXX PLUS HD DVR - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) $0.00


----------



## Doug Brott

Hoosier205 said:


> I called to ask if the offer of free HD for life was only available to new customers...even though I already knew that. She immediately told me that there was an offer for current customers as well and that was it. Your experience may vary.


It is my understanding that if you call in and you meet certain criteria, that this will be the offer that you receive. I don't think that each and every person will qualify, but many (most?) will.


----------



## shendley

I just got it. Only had to mention it and was given it without hesitation. I've got Choice Xtra with HDDVR, Showtime and a I'm a long time NFLST subscriber.


----------



## bixler

Tried to get it but the rep said I have exceeded my credit limit....LOL

Did mention the need to sign up for Auto-Pay


----------



## Doug Brott

bixler said:


> Tried to get it but the rep said I have exceeded my credit limit....LOL
> 
> Did mention the need to sign up for Auto-Pay


I suspect that if you have been given a lot of freebies recently that you won't be eligible for the HD discount ...


----------



## RAD

I called, the CSR that I talked to said that he only saw the new customer offer, nothing for existing customers for a 2 year offer. Think I'll just try the e-mail route and see what happens.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Hoosier205 said:


> FYI...t*he offer for new customers* who call to complain is free HD for *2 years* rather than the lifetime of the account. The requirements are the same: must maintain a minimum programming package, auto billpay, and HD access.


Don't you mean existing customers?


----------



## James Long

Hoosier205 said:


> FYI...the offer for new customers who call to complain is free HD for *2 years* rather than the lifetime of the account. The requirements are the same: must maintain a minimum programming package, auto billpay, and HD access.


So DirecTV is offering Free HD for life but giving you two years to live? 

Free HD for 2 years is a start. I agree that there is a decent chance that the HD charge will be dropped completely (or rolled into package prices) before the two years are up. I'll be surprised if you ever pay a basic HD fee again.


----------



## Mark Walters

susanandmark said:


> Funny, the stupidest thing I've ever seen is DirecTV's short-sighted marketing and ever-more extravagant new customer-only deals that absolutely, without a shadow of a doubt, incentivize customer turn over. The reason that's stupid is because getting a new customers cost DirecTV infinitely more than retaining an existing one and, therefore, people who bounce back and forth every year or two cost the company a lot of money. Living where I do, where sat is the only option, the vast majority of my neighbors have had both DirecTV and Dish, and go back and forth when one makes them an "offer they can't refuse." (Of the 40 or so homes in our loosely-defined neighborhood, I'd say 2/3 have more than one dish on their roof.)
> 
> I also think it's hysterical that my complaints about DirecTV's policies are labeled as "entitlement" by the very people who say they're going to call in, and keep calling, until they get this offer applied to their account. Call me disgruntled, call me a whiner, but Mr. I'm-not-concerned-about-everyone-else-because-I'm-gonna-keep-pressing-until-I-get-this-for-myself is the very definition of entitled.
> 
> I absolutely loathe DirecTV's legendary and completely random treatment of their customers, even if I have at times (by reading here and then calling in to request what others have received) benefited from it. Either make an offer available to everybody, or nobody, that fall within a definitive set of guidelines. What one CSR can offer, should be the same as the next. You shouldn't be able to call four times and get four completely different answers/offers. It shouldn't be a process of call center roulette. That complete and absolute unfairness is infuriating. Those who complain the most are not owed the best service. Again, from a business perspective, that not only creates exactly the kind of burned feeling I have, but it also costs you money, paying for the time it takes to answer multiple calls from the same person.
> 
> By the way, just for fun, I emailed DirecTV, noting I was a 12-year customer, always on the premier package who used autopay and asking if I was eligible for this current free HD deal and received the following cut-and-paste response ...
> 
> "The free HD for Life offer is only available to new customers.
> 
> "*In order to find out what HD offers are available to you, please call 800-824-9081 between 8:00 AM and 8:00 PM daily.* When the system asks for a Personal ID Number (PIN), enter XXX (this PIN is good for five days). We're looking forward to talking to you!
> 
> "Once again I would like to thank you for writing."
> 
> Oh and, we all already pay DirecTV HD for, with or without the $10/month fee. HD existed on DirecTV before the fee, and will continue to exist after it is, eventually, discontinued. If they raise the package rates by $10 to cover it--which I'm sure will be billed a customer-benefitial "restructuring of their programming tiers" and not a price increase--they do so only to increase their profits, not because they need that $10/customer to provide the service. Don't get me wrong, that is good business, from their side. I note it only because of the people on this forum who are always jumping in to insist that poor DirecTV HAS to charge this fee or that one in order to cover their costs and survive, as if otherwise they would be taking a loss on the services they offer us. ("They have to charge an extra fee because it costs more to provide HD." "The fee is a favor to the customers that are SD only." "They have to charge big up front receiver fees to recoup the cost of development." "Without the DVR fee they couldn't develop the software." B.S. all.) This is not a business that is living close to the margin. While there are, obviously, substantial costs involved in acquiring and distributing DirecTV's programming they'd have to cut their prices just about in half in order to be even close to barely scraping by.


I would start with calling before you blow a gasket. You'll get what everyone else is getting if they are indeed getting the monthly credits.


----------



## cbabec

I called today and got 24 months of HD for free for signing up for auto bill pay. Its not free for life, but better than nothing


----------



## Hoosier205

TheRatPatrol said:


> Don't you mean existing customers?


Oh my...yes. Thank you. I had just woken up.


----------



## Alan Gordon

I'm disappointed by the fact that new customers are getting "Free For Life" and existing customers are only getting 2 years.

I've never been one to complain about the HD fee, so even if Dish Network had offered it and DirecTV hadn't, I would have been fine with it, but now that DirecTV's offering it to new customers, but existing customers are only getting 2 years, I find it extremely disappointing. 

I'll probably call today and see if I can get my 2 years... I feel pretty good about it since it's been three years since I received a programming credit (when I got my HR20), but I still find it disappointing. 

I started to ask if anyone's tried to deactivate their HD service and then add it back, but if memory serves, that causes a recovery unit for your HD receivers, does it not?! Perhaps someone in a MPEG4 market might have tried it?!

~Alan


----------



## susanandmark

Mark Walters said:


> I would start with calling before you blow a gasket. You'll get what everyone else is getting if they are indeed getting the monthly credits.


Been a customer, at our current address, by DirecTV's own records, since 1999. (Was previously with DirecTV a year or so before that move too.) Always at highest level of service. On autopay for at least a decade, maybe more.

Called 1-800 number, entered pin. Explained, etc. Was told only one department could add that offer. Was transferred to that department. Waited on hold 13 minutes. Told that no such offer existed, for new or existing customers. Refereed them to their own website that advertises said freebie for new sign ups. Then told, by same person, that offer was for new customers only. Pointed out that other existing customers are getting it and pointed to this forum. Was told, and I quote, "That people lie all the time." Was offered six free months of HD extra pack. Asked if that would extend my contract. Told, "I don't know that." Declined offer. (We do currently pay for the HD extra pack, by the way, after having been given it as a free for 3-6 months each of the past two years.) 33 minutes later phone call over.

EDITED TO NOTE: I'm actually not upset at all. In fact, this is the level of (bad) service I've come to expect from DirecTV, so it comes as absolutely no surprise. I also wasn't agitated, demanding or even frustrated on the phone call. I didn't really expect it to go any other way. (I've been told various versions of "everybody lies" by DirecTV before.) It was more of an experiment than anything else.


----------



## JDS51066

I just got off the phone and was granted the 2yrs free HD without question. Very simple. I'm sure they either anticipated the calls or scrambled to do something. I agree with all earlier posts that current customers should not have to call for this. HD fee should be dropped period for all.


----------



## sigma1914

:lol: No one can be as unlucky as susanandmark. You're stories are hilarious.


----------



## -Draino-

Just called and got the credit


----------



## shendley

When I called this morning, I'm pretty sure the CSR told me that the HD free for "life" offer to new customers is for 24 months. If that's true and if I were a new customer calling up about the offer, hearing that they had defined "life" as "24 months" might be enough for me to simply hang up on them. I mean, seriously, by what non-misleading definition could anyone construe "life" as "24 months"? Could it be that they're counting on the end of the world in 2012??? I guess the Mayans were right after all!:lol:



Alan Gordon said:


> I'm disappointed by the fact that new customers are getting "Free For Life" and existing customers are only getting 2 years.
> 
> ~Alan


----------



## mrmojo

Just called and got the free HD for 24 months deal. The CSR in the promotions dept told me that after 24 months I can call back and get the same deal again. We'll see in 2 yrs...


----------



## rsblaski

Just had one of the shortest conversations ever with D*. Told Victoria what I wanted, she said hold on for a minute and then told me it was done. Checked my account and it now says:

06/05/2010 XXXXXXXX HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) $0.00 

Wish all my contacts with them were this fast/easy.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

sigma1914 said:


> :lol: No one can be as unlucky as susanandmark. You're stories are hilarious.


There is a fine line between hilarious and ridiculous.


----------



## markrw58

On the phone right now...getting the HD free for 24 months. Done.


----------



## mccoady

Do we know if there is a time limit on this offer or if this is new policy I ask this because I've never upgraded to HD Access have been waiting for HD DTivo but this offer could change my thinking?

I understand you have to sign up for auto pay which I would need to do is so there a preference to doing this through D* website or through your bank? If you did this through your bank would it automatically show up in your D* online account as auto pay?


----------



## rainydave

JDS51066 said:


> I just got off the phone and was granted the 2yrs free HD without question. Very simple. I'm sure they either anticipated the calls or scrambled to do something. I agree with all earlier posts that current customers should not have to call for this. HD fee should be dropped period for all.


Just did the same. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## xmetalx

mccoady said:


> I understand you have to sign up for auto pay which I would need to do is so there a preference to doing this through D* website or through your bank? If you did this through your bank would it automatically show up in your D* online account as auto pay?


No, it has to be through D* directly. Either at directv.com or through an agent to sign up is fine

As previous posters have indicated, D* now has an offer for existing customers for HD access free for 24 months, with Auto Bill Pay Signup. Please note that you do have to have Select or above, and if Auto Bill Pay is removed for any reason, the offer will be removed.


----------



## camo

RAD said:


> I called, the CSR that I talked to said that he only saw the new customer offer, nothing for existing customers for a 2 year offer. Think I'll just try the e-mail route and see what happens.


I tried the e-mail route and got nowhere. I called and got the 24 month and was told on the 9th there would be a lifetime offer so call back. 
In 2 years there won't be a HD charge anyway is my guess so I'm just leaving it the way it is.


----------



## cthomp21

I called and asked about the free HD for life for existing customers.

I was told that I was only elibible for 3 months of free HD. I think the CSR was confused regarding the free HD offer and the 3 months free for the HD Extra Pack. She seemed new and not very knowledgable.

Will try again later to get the credit applied to my account.


----------



## The Spud

rsblaski said:


> Just had one of the shortest conversations ever with D*. Told Victoria what I wanted, she said hold on for a minute and then told me it was done. Checked my account and it now says:
> 
> 06/05/2010 XXXXXXXX HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) $0.00
> 
> Wish all my contacts with them were this fast/easy.


This is exactly how my conversation went, too.


----------



## sda3

Has anyone gotten this without autopay? I am still leery of getting on their autopay


----------



## LCollett

I have Choice Xtra, HD Extra Pack and three movie packages (over $140.00 per month including taxes). I have had DirecTV for over ten years (with auto bill pay) and never have been able to get any credits. It has been over two years since I added a receiver so I am not under contract.

I just called and got nothing. Was told free HD was for new customers only and there was no way to offer this to existing customers. I may go OTA only for a few years and then get one of the new customer deals.


----------



## mccoady

xmetalx said:


> No, it has to be through D* directly. Either at directv.com or through an agent to sign up is fine
> 
> As previous posters have indicated, D* now has an offer for existing customers for HD access free for 24 months, with Auto Bill Pay Signup. Please note that you do have to have Select or above, and if Auto Bill Pay is removed for any reason, the offer will be removed.


Thanks I will sign up at D* website then and I have Choice Extra + DVR so I would think I would qualify. I also need a dish upgrade and HD receiver so I need to figure out a way to get a HR24 plus everything installed for free ( have never upgraded equipment in seven years).


----------



## Mark Walters

Sounds like the success rate is in the high 80s. I have the grandfathered Choice Xtra HD DVR for $79.99 package. Has anyone received the $10.00 per month off for 2 years with the $79.99 grandfathered package? In other words, you still have the grandfathered Choice Xtra HD DVR but now you're only paying $69.99?

I decided to go to D*.com and log in to my account to see if they had anything about the free HD. I come to find out that I haven't activated my HD service and it says click activate now for $10.00. But when I look at my statements they show Choice Xtra HD DVR for $79.99. Probably just some kind of web error because I've had HD from the beginning.


----------



## The Spud

I have the old Total Choice Plus package and did not have to upgrade my programming package.


----------



## CG Tustin

Hi guys..

I gave it a shot..said I could get the 24 mo free HD offer...with auto pay only...OR 6mo free HD w/o auto pay..I chose the 6mo offer for now...I too think that the HD access fee will be dropped..eventually.


----------



## camo

Why some are being denied is puzzling. Maybe whats going on each customer gets so much in freebie's and once they use them up over a certain time period they get denied.


----------



## Alan Gordon

mrmojo said:


> Just called and got the free HD for 24 months deal. The CSR in the promotions dept told me that after 24 months I can call back and get the same deal again. We'll see in 2 yrs...


Considering this promo is only good for six weeks, I find that hard to believe. It's possible it may be extended, but I'm skeptical the CSR would know this...



camo said:


> I called and got the 24 month and was told on the 9th there would be a lifetime offer so call back.
> In 2 years there won't be a HD charge anyway is my guess so I'm just leaving it the way it is.


Again, I'm doubtful the CSR knows what they are talking about, but I think I'm probably going to wait until the 9th to call anyway, so we'll see. 

~Alan


----------



## xmetalx

The offer was just released today, so I'm guessing that every agent isn't aware of it yet.


----------



## susanandmark

camo said:


> Why some are being denied is puzzling. Maybe whats going on each customer gets so much in freebie's and once they use them up over a certain time period they get denied.


For what it's worth, other than the HD extra pack freebie-and I admit I've had that more than once; in my experience it's offered basically every time I call, whether I ask for anything or not-I haven't had any special deals since April 2007, when I bought two new HD DVRs at Best Buy and DirecTV gave us a $200 service credit (equal to cost of one receiver).


----------



## videojanitor

Wow ... my experience is ALWAYS the opposite of everyone else (George Costanza syndrome), but not this time ... I called and it got. Thanks to DBSTalk for turning me on to this!


----------



## DennisMileHi

I called and got the 24 mo HD credit with no problem. I asked for a few other things. Got 3 months credit of $5 for my HD extra pack. I asked why that was not part of the deal and the CSR had no idea. I also wanted to cancel HBO (Pacific is now done) and put my Starz back on. They did that and gave me $5 off Starz for 6 months. 

Lastly, I have been interested in the Whole House DVR package, but felt the $155 (incl tax) install was too much since I already have my own SWiM installed (my Powerline network was somewhat unreliable during the Beta test). She gave me the install for $91. All in all a good day talking with D*. 

It does bug me that we have to proactively call D* and ask for the HD credit. They should just give it to everybody who already has AutoPay. Not a good way to run their railroad if you ask me. Now I am going to tell my friends and family who have D* that they need to call to get the HD credits on their account. A further time-consuming but necessary pain.


----------



## Grentz

The Spud said:


> I have the old Total Choice Plus package and did not have to upgrade my programming package.


I had TC+. They said it could not be added to it and was not showing in the system. As soon as they speced out my account with Choice Xtra it came through just fine.


----------



## rbpeirce

I get DTV via Verizon. I guess the bill gets paid automatically, since I don't pay it directly. I would like to know if I qualify before I call, because there is no way I can meet the specific terms being mentioned here.


----------



## ronkuba

Got it thanks


----------



## blitzingATK

Got it also. Just a little bit of time on hold for an account review.
CSR made it clear at the end of 24 mos. I would be charged for HD access.

Someone remind me to call back then.


----------



## Doug Brott

sda3 said:


> Has anyone gotten this without autopay? I am still leery of getting on their autopay


Autopay is a requirement for sure ...


----------



## camo

Grentz said:


> I had TC+. They said it could not be added to it and was not showing in the system. As soon as they speced out my account with Choice Xtra it came through just fine.


So its looking like Choice Xtra and above PLUS auto pay are the two requirements. Has anyone tried with one of the grandfathered packs? Friend of mine is in that boat and never calls.


----------



## n3ntj

So, this free HD offer for 24 months is also valid for current customers (I've been with D* since 1998)? We just have to call and ask for it?


----------



## MysteryMan

Autopay=Arm Twisting


----------



## mdavej

Awesome! Got it too as an existing customer, no problem. Kept my grandfathered package, and turned MRV back on while I was on the phone (I can handle $3 for MRV if I'm saving $7). Love this forum.


----------



## sunfire9us

jacmyoung said:


> Yes they will lose $10/mo. for each qualified account. So far there is no other fee increases to offset such loss. But apparently both of them consider this a necessary evil in order to respond to cable's "no HD fee" slogan.
> 
> What the Dish subs should hope for is DirecTV starting to put in its ads everywhere that "there is only one DVR fee no matter how many DVRs do you have," then maybe Dish will follow.


I was about to mention till you said it, the cable companies appear to be the first ones who have started doing away with charging their customers extra for hdtv. I noticed this when watching the Padres games via MLB EX on Cox's channel 4 telecasts where Cox keeps showing advertisements saying they dont charge for hdtv now. I have a feeling eventually both DTV and Dishnet will drop the hdtv fee altogether and they will expand their hdtv channel line up ( like the hdtv extra pack ) and thats where they will end up making up the difference from the loss of the hdtv fee we now pay


----------



## bluemoon737

rsblaski said:


> Just had one of the shortest conversations ever with D*. Told Victoria what I wanted, she said hold on for a minute and then told me it was done. Checked my account and it now says:
> 
> 06/05/2010 XXXXXXXX HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) $0.00
> 
> Wish all my contacts with them were this fast/easy.


I too had a wonderful experience today. I called to add whole house DVR to my grandfathered TC extra w/HDDVR and figured I was going to run into some trouble based on that package. Whole house was added with no problem and I figured what the heck...asked about the HD deal. End result, 24 months free HD now on TC Ultra and overall price is now $1 less than previous (was $79/month without whole home, now $68+$7+$3/month with more channels).

Thanks DirecTV (even though I stand by my comment that HD should not be extra...period). Was even reminded that my auto-renewal for ST now included the HD without having to have SF. I guess I've been one of the lucky ones to have generally good results when dealing with DirecTV CSRs. :righton:


----------



## dpeters11

I feel like Charlie Brown. Long hold then disconnected.

Got it too. Oddly, the rep asked me who my Internet provider was. When I told them, he said that was the preferred one in my area. Odd, as they (the phone company) is now a competitor.


----------



## sbl

I got the offer, but not without a lot of hassle. The first rep transferred me to a second, who vehemently denied such a thing existed, even after he "checked" with someone else. I insisted he check again, and, like magic, he found it. He said he had not "updated" to see the latest promotions. Sheesh! TC+


----------



## camo

bluemoon737 said:


> I too had a wonderful experience today. I called to add whole house DVR to my grandfathered TC extra w/HDDVR and figured I was going to run into some trouble based on that package. Whole house was added with no problem and I figured what the heck...asked about the HD deal. End result, 24 months free HD now on TC Ultra and overall price is now $1 less than previous (was $79/month without whole home, now $68+$7+$3/month with more channels).
> 
> Thanks DirecTV (even though I stand by my comment that HD should not be extra...period). Was even reminded that my auto-renewal for ST now included the HD without having to have SF. I guess I've been one of the lucky ones to have generally good results when dealing with DirecTV CSRs. :righton:


My experience was good also. 
My thoughts on giving existing subs that go out of there way and call, ask for the 2 year free deal won't impact Direct profits at all.
The small number of people that actually read these forums compared to millions of subs is a drop in the bucket.
Plus I signed up for NFL ticket and wasn't planning on it at all. Get a couple hundred like that covers any loss.

Thanks for DBS talk


----------



## mikeny

rbpeirce said:


> I get DTV via Verizon. I guess the bill gets paid automatically, since I don't pay it directly. I would like to know if I qualify before I call, because there is no way I can meet the specific terms being mentioned here.


Mine is also on Verizon One Bill [with their auto pay] ($6 credit off the Directv bill for that) and they game me 6 months for HD Access as I posted earlier. I didn't see it listed under my account's recent activity and I called back. They made sure this time that it went through.

Now it appears as:
06/05/2010 HD Access - 6mosFree HDExist	($10.00)

I also noticed 
06/05/2010 $10/6MSummerCRG	($10.00) 
I don't even remember what that promo was for.

I'm also getting a $10/mo "broadband customer" credit for a year.

On the 5/22, when I tried to cancel HBO they talked me into keeping it for $10 and throwing in Cinemax (2/1). Plus he put on Starz and the HD Extra Pack free for 3 months with it. I was already subbing to Show.

Lastly in my recent MRV upgrade they waived the $49 install charge (I paid $99 upgrade charge), let me get a HR24 for $99 and then wound up getting another for free.

My bill has run in the range from $95-$115 in recent months, with 4 receivers and TLC+. However Directv has shown some flexibility as well.


----------



## Bofurley

Well I could not get the 24 months, I am not interested in the autopay part. But I did get a very nice CSR, and she gave me 6 months at $10.00 off. I ended up changing packages to the premier package so I ended up with the following credits $25.00 off for 90 days, and then $20.00 for 6 months.
I came away a very happy camper!


----------



## mikeny

mikeny said:


> Mine is also on Verizon One Bill [with their auto pay] ($6 credit off the Directv bill for that) and they game me 6 months for HD Access as I posted earlier. I didn't see it listed under my account's recent activity and I called back. They made sure this time that it went through.
> 
> Now it appears as:
> 06/05/2010 HD Access - 6mosFree HDExist	($10.00)
> 
> I also noticed
> 06/05/2010 $10/6MSummerCRG	($10.00)
> I don't even remember what that promo was for.
> 
> )


Hm, I wonder if that 10/6MSummerCRG is reflective of my first call today?? Could it have actually showed up several hours later after my 2nd rep put it in as well with his own language?


----------



## DodgerKing

Just called and got the 24 month deal as well


----------



## Xsabresx

It is worth it to me to pay $10/mo to NOT have autopay. There are still some things I want control over like who I pay when. 9 years of Premier (under all of its iterations during that time) and never being late should count for something.

Also never gotten any type of freebies during that time. Hopefully that comes in handy when I add two more receivers soon.


----------



## DodgerKing

Xsabresx said:


> It is worth it to me to pay $10/mo to NOT have autopay. There are still some things I want control over like who I pay when. 9 years of Premier (under all of its iterations during that time) and never being late should count for something.
> 
> Also never gotten any type of freebies during that time. Hopefully that comes in handy when I add two more receivers soon.


What is the big deal about autopay? I have had autopay for the entire 10 years I have been with them. They have always charged it directly to my credit card. I have never had an issue.


----------



## Maleman

I guess I am not eligible as I am in the first year of subbing which ends Aug1. He told me to call back. I guess I am already getting $10 credit for the first year or service. And he said its ongoing for existing customers.

Correct or ?


----------



## jacmyoung

Maleman said:


> I guess I am not eligible as I am in the first year of subbing which ends Aug1. He told me to call back. I guess I am already getting $10 credit for the first year or service. And he said its ongoing for existing customers.
> 
> Correct or ?


If you are under contract, you have less leverage I guess, which is why some of us are hesitant about being "under contract," I don't even like the sound of it


----------



## Grentz

They didn't seem to care at all that I was still under contract.


----------



## Maleman

jacmyoung said:


> If you are under contract, you have less leverage I guess, which is why some of us are hesitant about being "under contract," I don't even like the sound of it


I hate contracts!  I think Direct has been pretty good to me....so far. Even though I find their billing very confusing. It's itemized but they use different codes which I have no idea what each code refers to.

Thanks


----------



## camo

Maleman said:


> I guess I am not eligible as I am in the first year of subbing which ends Aug1. He told me to call back. I guess I am already getting $10 credit for the first year or service. And he said its ongoing for existing customers.
> 
> Correct or ?


I got it and only been a sub for 3 months. I called around 7:30 AM pacific time 
My CSR was a very nice, and sweet sounding lady :angel: that went out of her way to get me all kinds of deals.


----------



## Getteau

I just called in and got the 24 months off as well. I'm already on paperless billing and auto-pay, so that part wasn't a big deal for me. She also gave me 2 months of Showtime for free along with the HD pack. I was going to call in anyway to upgrade my R15 to an HR, so this seemed like a good time to take care of all of it. Ended up getting the HR for 107 shipped. So all in all, I'm happy. Now I just have to hope my luck extends a few more days and the UPS guys delivers an HR24.


----------



## pappy97

Are people going through regular CSR's or retention CSR's?


----------



## briansfsd

I just called in and got the 24 month discount as well. Thanks to this forum for helping to save some $$.


----------



## dpeters11

pappy97 said:


> Are people going through regular CSR's or retention CSR's?


I didn't play the retention game. The first rep transferred me, second rep (HD department or something) set it all up. Third rep took off cinemax I decided to cancel at the same time.


----------



## camo

pappy97 said:


> Are people going through regular CSR's or retention CSR's?


My CSR was located in Utah. Nicest lady ever. I called early 7:30 AM so not sure if she was a regular or retention. Utahans are generally very nice and polite.


----------



## Ed Campbell

xmetalx said:


> No, it has to be through D* directly. Either at directv.com or through an agent to sign up is fine


I'm about to pull the trigger on autopay. 1st CSR I spoke to confirmed the $10/month credit for 24 months is how they enter it - given all conditions being in place.

She did mention that - if you prefer a specific date for the autopay, you should do it online. An agent doesn't have that particular item to change.

Edit:

I may have gotten things back-asswards. I just signed up for autopay online and there never was anyplace to set payment date. Confirmation rec'd and I'm about to call and ask for the free HD.

Edit:

Bingo. Though, no one [now] thinks I could specify the recurring date for withdrawal. Online or with a CSR.

But, the 24 months free HD was a piece of cake.


----------



## gphvid

Is the only way to get this is by talking with at CSR or can you also do this online?


----------



## oldcrooner

susanandmark said:


> Funny, the stupidest thing I've ever seen is DirecTV's short-sighted marketing and ever-more extravagant new customer-only deals that absolutely, without a shadow of a doubt, incentivize customer turn over. The reason that's stupid is because getting a new customers cost DirecTV infinitely more than retaining an existing one and, therefore, people who bounce back and forth every year or two cost the company a lot of money. Living where I do, where sat is the only option, the vast majority of my neighbors have had both DirecTV and Dish, and go back and forth when one makes them an "offer they can't refuse." (Of the 40 or so homes in our loosely-defined neighborhood, I'd say 2/3 have more than one dish on their roof.)
> 
> I also think it's hysterical that my complaints about DirecTV's policies are labeled as "entitlement" by the very people who say they're going to call in, and keep calling, until they get this offer applied to their account. Call me disgruntled, call me a whiner, but Mr. I'm-not-concerned-about-everyone-else-because-I'm-gonna-keep-pressing-until-I-get-this-for-myself is the very definition of entitled.
> 
> I absolutely loathe DirecTV's legendary and completely random treatment of their customers, even if I have at times (by reading here and then calling in to request what others have received) benefited from it. Either make an offer available to everybody, or nobody, that fall within a definitive set of guidelines. What one CSR can offer, should be the same as the next. You shouldn't be able to call four times and get four completely different answers/offers. It shouldn't be a process of call center roulette. That complete and absolute unfairness is infuriating. Those who complain the most are not owed the best service. Again, from a business perspective, that not only creates exactly the kind of burned feeling I have, but it also costs you money, paying for the time it takes to answer multiple calls from the same person.
> 
> By the way, just for fun, I emailed DirecTV, noting I was a 12-year customer, always on the premier package who used autopay and asking if I was eligible for this current free HD deal and received the following cut-and-paste response ...
> 
> "The free HD for Life offer is only available to new customers.
> 
> "In order to find out what HD offers are available to you, please call 800-824-9081 between 8:00 AM and 8:00 PM daily. When the system asks for a Personal ID Number (PIN), enter XXX (this PIN is good for five days). We're looking forward to talking to you!
> 
> "Once again I would like to thank you for writing."
> 
> Oh and, we all already pay DirecTV HD for, with or without the $10/month fee. HD existed on DirecTV before the fee, and will continue to exist after it is, eventually, discontinued. If they raise the package rates by $10 to cover it--which I'm sure will be billed a customer-benefitial "restructuring of their programming tiers" and not a price increase--they do so only to increase their profits, not because they need that $10/customer to provide the service. Don't get me wrong, that is good business, from their side. I note it only because of the people on this forum who are always jumping in to insist that poor DirecTV HAS to charge this fee or that one in order to cover their costs and survive, as if otherwise they would be taking a loss on the services they offer us. ("They have to charge an extra fee because it costs more to provide HD." "The fee is a favor to the customers that are SD only." "They have to charge big up front receiver fees to recoup the cost of development." "Without the DVR fee they couldn't develop the software." B.S. all.) This is not a business that is living close to the margin. While there are, obviously, substantial costs involved in acquiring and distributing DirecTV's programming they'd have to cut their prices just about in half in order to be even close to barely scraping by.


Despite other comments to the contrary, you are completely correct in everything that you've said, IMO.


----------



## Xsabresx

DodgerKing said:


> What is the big deal about autopay? I have had autopay for the entire 10 years I have been with them. They have always charged it directly to my credit card. I have never had an issue.


There is no big deal. I just like to pay when I want to pay. Might be the day the bill cuts or as late as on the actual due date. I just like to control it is all.


----------



## Hdhead

ControlFreak


----------



## gbubar

I called and was directed to the "Promotional Dept." I spoke with "Beth" and was offered 24 months free HD. Like everyone else I hope this fee goes away within the 24 months I get the 10 rebate on my bill.


----------



## John4924

Well, on the advice of people on this forum, I just called, spoke with a very nice man named Charles, and he applied my $10 credit for 24 months! 

I have to believe that this HD fee will be gone by then anyway.

I love this forum


----------



## GrumpyBear

Xsabresx said:


> There is no big deal. I just like to pay when I want to pay. Might be the day the bill cuts or as late as on the actual due date. I just like to control it is all.


I understand those not wanting to use Autopay. I personally haven't had a problem, my parents had a Nightmare with both AOL and Pegasus(when they had Direct) Parents, even closed a card once and AOL still billed it and they were billed on a closed credit card, while fighting tooth and nail to close out thier account.

I only use Autopay for, Mortgage and Car payment, and I recieved discounts on both for using Autopay, both have ending dates, only exception is Vonage, and Vonage emails me the day they process my payment. I don't like autopay on a revolving service items, that get paid one month on this date, and a different date the next month. Or if I close that account, I don't have to worry about them, missing the flag that my account is CLOSED. A problem I have had with companies like Earthlink and local Newspaper companies.

I pay every bill I have online, I still have .34 stamps, use paperless billing on all accounts, as its easier to save away, and I always get emailed the bill weeks before the due date, and plenty of time to fix a problem before it needs to be paid. I prefer to have control over when my bills get paid, prefer to keep my checkbook, balanced as I run it, instead of having to wait for somebody to post something.


----------



## bratboy

For once I can truly say "I Win!"

Just called and got the 24 month deal. In the end this is what I got for my $145 investment in mrv:
2 Hr24's
Kept Hr22
Whole Deca house wiring
$5 off 3 months some of my movie channels
$10 off for 1 year customer loyalty reward of some sort
$10 off for 24 months of HD access

All in all I think I made out like a bandit. Sometimes it pays to fight to keep temper, at least this time it did.


----------



## mikeny

John4924 said:


> Well, on the advice of people on this forum, I just called, spoke with a very nice man named Charles, and he applied my $10 credit for 24 months!
> 
> I have to believe that this HD fee will be gone by then anyway.
> 
> I love this forum


I agree. I called about another issue earlier and asked if they could change my 6 months offer to 24 months. The rep said this wouldn't be possible but encouraged me to call in when my promo expires and they will put in another 24 months then. He said "this isn't going anywhere" and also reasserted that folks with Verizon Bill Bundling (at least if you're on on autopay with them) are "completely compatible".

You would have to think that the fee will be fazed out soon enough.


----------



## hyde76

So, now all of you that got the two year deal are now under a new two year contract, right? I like many others, hate contracts and I still have the TC + package from many years ago, with HD and DVR added. I'd rather not go back under contract, given that I've not worked a day in 11 months. If the wife wasn't working we would've cancelled long ago. But, a break in the monthly bill would be nice.


----------



## viperlmw

I bundle with Qwest, and was able to get 12 months free HD access. Shows as a $10 credit online. TC+


----------



## matt

Called in an got it on the first try. They wanted to take me to a current package from my PLUS DVR which includes the $7 DVR fee in it to a Choice Xtra where I would have to pay the $7.

Obviously the HD access fee will die away after some time, but the DVR fee will remain, so I wasn't going to trade that off just to save $3 a month.

BUT

I mentioned some people on the forum have been able to keep their legacy package and still get the credit. She told me that it wasn't possible, so I asked if there was someone else she could ask about it. She put me on hold for a little bit and came back and told me they did an override and my account would now receive the credit, I was still on the legacy package, and the DVR service was still included. It showed up right away on my online account 

Any check yet to see if getting this credit extends the contract? I am only in about 6 months into mine so I don't really care that much, but just curious


----------



## gabe222

This is my first post but I had to write to thank everyone for the info on the free HD access. I just called and talked to a CSR who transferred me to another CSR. I asked if I could get the HD free for two year deal if I signed up for autopay. His response was that if I was eligible, I would get it and if I wasn't eligible, he'd make me eligible. After a few visits to his supervisor, the CSR said I could get the free HD deal. (I assume it was for 2 years and not for life). In the end, he had to send my info to billing because he said his computer wasn't able to get the credit established but said billing would get it done. Every dollar off my monthly bill helps!


----------



## camo

GrumpyBear said:


> I understand those not wanting to use Autopay. Parents, even closed a card once and AOL still billed it and they were billed on a closed credit card, while fighting tooth and nail to close out thier account.


AOL is famous for this. They use to send AOL disk in the mail and anyone that signed up for the free trial was sucked in if they did not read the fine print. Email for cancel was not sufficient you had to call or send a letter and it was in very fine print. How they got away with billing closed cards is beyond me. It happened for 6 months before I found it. The card was closed so never paid attention of the statement as I was paying it down.


----------



## xmetalx

No, any credits do not extend your contract at all. Only receiver upgrades or own to leased receiver replacement will affect your contract


----------



## ATARI

gabe222 said:


> This is my first post but I had to write to thank everyone for the info on the free HD access. I just called and talked to a CSR who transferred me to another CSR. I asked if I could get the HD free for two year deal if I signed up for autopay. His response was that if I was eligible, I would get it and if I wasn't eligible, he'd make me eligible. After a few visits to his supervisor, the CSR said I could get the free HD deal. (I assume it was for 2 years and not for life). In the end, he had to send my info to billing because he said his computer wasn't able to get the credit established but said billing would get it done. Every dollar off my monthly bill helps!


:welcome_s

Glad you had good luck with CSR roulette.


----------



## bratboy

xmetalx said:


> No, any credits do not extend your contract at all. Only receiver upgrades or own to leased receiver replacement will affect your contract


Your right. She didn't say I was locked into a commitment. Only that it would stay up to 24 months if kept current and don't stop service. In my case its just convienent because to do my dbl Hr24 upgrade required a commitment. They will both expire at the same time.


----------



## gib4500

Cool got in on the 24 month free hd as well. Hopefully after then it will be free anyway. The lady said i had to remain on auto pay and stay at the directv choice plus package or above. Sounds good to me. Thanks to those people posting about the deal.


----------



## bixler

Ed Campbell said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on autopay. 1st CSR I spoke to confirmed the $10/month credit for 24 months is how they enter it - given all conditions being in place.
> 
> She did mention that - if you prefer a specific date for the autopay, you should do it online. An agent doesn't have that particular item to change.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I may have gotten things back-asswards. I just signed up for autopay online and there never was anyplace to set payment date. Confirmation rec'd and I'm about to call and ask for the free HD.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Bingo. Though, no one [now] thinks I could specify the recurring date for withdrawal. Online or with a CSR.
> 
> But, the 24 months free HD was a piece of cake.


I've was told by a CSR that the autopay day is the day that you activate it online so your best bet is to activate it a few days after you are billed but sometime prior to your due date. Or I guess you could do it on your due date.


----------



## kevinturcotte

MysteryMan said:


> Autopay=Arm Twisting


I agree. I don't care WHAT kind of deal they give me, I REFUSE to do autopay!


----------



## camo

kevinturcotte said:


> I agree. I don't care WHAT kind of deal they give me, I REFUSE to do autopay!


I pay everything but the mortgage with auto pay. Including utilities. Makes life a lot easier. The reason the mortgage is not, is the larger amount and 14 day window before its late.


----------



## john18

I called. The first CSR I spoke with was very nice but said it was for new customers only, but when I mentioned that they were doing it for existing customers he put me on hold. I wasn't sure if he was checking elsewhere or transferring me, but after 4-5 minutes I got dropped off while on hold. I called right back, got another nice CSR and she said she would give us the $10.00 credit for 24 months. This second call took less than five minutes. By the way I bundle with Qwest so I was already essentially on autopay.

Thanks for the info folks.


----------



## Wine Lover

Already on autopay; already have Choice Plus; contract ends next Friday. Called CSR; talked with Stephanie - very helpful. Got 24 mo. free HD (like others must stay on Choice Plus or above and continue autopay, so no change for me); another $10 off bill for 12 mo. for staying with the package (that's what she said?); Choice Ultimate free upgrade for 3 mo. loyalty reward; free HDNet for 3 mo. trial; no contract extension. I'm very pleased - thanks again DBS Talk and DTV.


----------



## mikeny

kevinturcotte said:


> I agree. I don't care WHAT kind of deal they give me, I REFUSE to do autopay!


To each his own but this reminds me of when people swore they would never pay bills online.


----------



## Rob

Great idea for Directv and give away free HD with a 24 month commitment. Cost them nothing as they will gradually get rid of the fee and raise package rates to offset.


----------



## Xsabresx

GrumpyBear said:


> I pay every bill I have online, I still have .34 stamps, use paperless billing on all accounts, as its easier to save away, and I always get emailed the bill weeks before the due date, and plenty of time to fix a problem before it needs to be paid. I prefer to have control over when my bills get paid, prefer to keep my checkbook, balanced as I run it, instead of having to wait for somebody to post something.


This is me exactly.


----------



## cthomp21

I called back and spoke with Dave (very nice and knowledgable CSR) after being transferred from the front line CSR.

He verified I am elible for the free HD access for 24 months. I am an existing customer on Choice Ultimate with autobillpay.

I just checked and my recent account activity shows: "HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00)"

He also verified that there was *no commitment *regarding this credit.


----------



## bigbrother52

I was certain that I would not get this credit as I have a pending order to install/replace (6/21) my 3 non-hd/dvr's for 3 hd-dvr's and also need SWiM and the internet connection kit. 
Their adding this stuff to my currently unsupported MRV with 2 hr20-100's.
I'm only being billed $108 and was told I was over the limit for credits with this upgrade but I just signed up for auto-bill-pay last week so I figured, let's give it a shot! Two minutes later, the $10.00 credit for 24 months is applied. I'm stuck in a brand new 2 year commitment anyway so I'm a pretty happy camper at this point. 
The only way to make me happier is if the install goes smooth and 3 hr-24's show up but thats probably too much to ask for


----------



## Davenlr

Guess a $175/mo bill, and a customer since day I doesn't qualify me.... 

Response (Gary C ID W2871) - 06/05/2010 03:47 PM
Dear Mr. xxxxxxxxxx,

Thank you for taking the time to write. For a limited time DIRECTV is offering free HD to new and existing customers.

With this offer there is specific criteria to be met. I have reviewed your account information and do not see that you are eligible for this offer.If you have additional questions please call us at 1-800-531-5000. I am sorry for the disappointment this has caused.


Sincerely,	


Gary C
W2871
DIRECTV Resolution Specialist


----------



## john18

Dave, try the phone. That worked for me.


----------



## davemayo

john18 said:


> Dave, try the phone. That worked for me.


Is everyone just calling the usual number 800-531-5000?


----------



## DodgerKing

davemayo said:


> Is everyone just calling the usual number 800-531-5000?


I just called 1-800-DIRECTV

What is the 5000 number used for?


----------



## Dradran

I don't know why I did not have any luck with the free hd. It seems like everyone else is having success. Am I not asking the right questions? I have been a sub since july 2009 with Choice Hd/dvr and ST, auto pay and electronic statements. 

Anyone have any pointers on getting it, it seems like it is almost automatic for everyone else. 

Thanks,

p.s. This is the first time I ever asked for anything.


----------



## richiephx

I copied this from the D* website:

What is HD Access?

HD Access is the name of DIRECTV's HD service. If you have a High-Def TV, you need HD service to get an HD picture. Your TV alone won't give you an HD picture. HD Access provides the HD service you need to see the HD channels available in your TV package. *This service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer.* No matter how many HD receivers you have in your DIRECTV system, there's no extra charge to receive HD channels.


----------



## camo

Dradran said:


> I don't know why I did not have any luck with the free hd. It seems like everyone else is having success. Am I not asking the right questions? I have been a sub since july 2009 with Choice Hd/dvr and ST, auto pay and electronic statements.
> 
> Anyone have any pointers on getting it, it seems like it is almost automatic for everyone else.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> p.s. This is the first time I ever asked for anything.


You need choice extra and auto pay. Then you will qualify.



Davenlr said:


> Guess a $175/mo bill, and a customer since day I doesn't qualify me....


I was turned down by email also. You need to call.


----------



## KoRn

We are in a grandfathered package. Choice Extra+ HD DVR. We also have been on auto pay since day 1. We signed up for 2 years at the time. Do I qualify to get this $10 HD access credit? Probably not?  Also. What are the advantages of Choice Xtra, Choice Ultimate and Choice Premier over our current package?


----------



## IndyMichael

I just called and got a $10 credit for the next two years.


----------



## marker101

Um..wait. From what I'm reading, everyone is claiming to have gotten a $10 credit for 24 months? What happens after the 24 months? That isn't "for life"

I don't like autopay anyways. Was on it, but got off it. I prefer to pay the bill on its due date. With Autopay the payment came out immediately when the bill was posted. Don't care for that. Don't always have funds to cover at that time. I want to have a say when they take money off me.

I'm not calling at this time. By the time I do, they'll probably have put a stop to this credit.


----------



## Davenlr

john18 said:


> Dave, try the phone. That worked for me.


How typical of D*. I called, and she didnt have any problem signing me up for it. I just dont understand DirecTv sometimes.


----------



## Joseph Blowinsky

I just tried calling, had to wait 20 mins to get an available representative and was told they were doing a software upgrade tonight and she wouldn't have access to user account info until it was completed

She did confirm that new customers were eligible to receive "Free HD for life" and that since I was existing customer, I would be eligible to get a $10 credit for 24 months that they would "presumably" be able to renew after the 24 months passed.. She also confirmed that I would need to be signed up for Auto-Pay on my account to be able to take advantage of this credit

I tried calling back to make sure the person I spoke with wasn't just having personal computer problems and this time the phone system said they were doing routine maintenance and couldn't access customer account data and to try back in a few hours


----------



## DodgerKing

GrumpyBear said:


> I understand those not wanting to use Autopay. I personally haven't had a problem, my parents had a Nightmare with both AOL and Pegasus(when they had Direct) Parents, even closed a card once and AOL still billed it and they were billed on a closed credit card, while fighting tooth and nail to close out thier account.
> 
> I only use Autopay for, Mortgage and Car payment, and I recieved discounts on both for using Autopay, both have ending dates, only exception is Vonage, and Vonage emails me the day they process my payment. I don't like autopay on a revolving service items, that get paid one month on this date, and a different date the next month. Or if I close that account, I don't have to worry about them, missing the flag that my account is CLOSED. A problem I have had with companies like Earthlink and local Newspaper companies.
> 
> I pay every bill I have online, I still have .34 stamps, use paperless billing on all accounts, as its easier to save away, and I always get emailed the bill weeks before the due date, and plenty of time to fix a problem before it needs to be paid. I prefer to have control over when my bills get paid, prefer to keep my checkbook, balanced as I run it, instead of having to wait for somebody to post something.


Then put in on a credit card and pay the credit card when you want. You will still have control and you will also have autopay


----------



## Davenlr

DodgerKing said:


> Then put in on a credit card and pay the credit card when you want. You will still have control and you will also have autopay


Thats what I did this time. Before I was on a debit card, and they really screwed that up one month, then "lost" my credit card info. Since then I have been using billpay through the bank, but to save $240, I went ahead and gave her my credit card this time. That way if they pull some shenanigans, I can just call the CC company (also my local bank) and get it fixed before having to pay it.


----------



## Dradran

camo said:


> You need choice extra and auto pay. Then you will qualify.
> 
> I was turned down by email also. You need to call.


Well that is what I have. Choice Xtra plus HD and DVr with auto bill pay and electronic statements and I was told to get fu*ked it is only for new customers. I was very polite and waited patiently on hold. This is why I am confused


----------



## Davenlr

Dradran said:


> Well that is what I have. Choice Xtra plus HD and DVr with auto bill pay and electronic statements and I was told to get fu*ked it is only for new customers. I was very polite and waited patiently on hold. This is why I am confused


You have to play their game. Its a new promotion today. You probably got a CSR that didnt read the company bulletin board on the way in. Just call, at the first prompt, ask for BILLING, then when offered to use the online service or speak to a billing agent, tell it you want to speak to a billing agent. The one I got knew exactly what I wanted. I just told her I wanted to sign up for the "New 24 month free HD promotion" and she handled it right away.


----------



## john18

Davenir, congrats. Also, do you ask that things always make sense? :lol:


----------



## Dradran

Davenlr said:


> You have to play their game. Its a new promotion today. You probably got a CSR that didnt read the company bulletin board on the way in. Just call, at the first prompt, ask for BILLING, then when offered to use the online service or speak to a billing agent, tell it you want to speak to a billing agent. The one I got knew exactly what I wanted. I just told her I wanted to sign up for the "New 24 month free HD promotion" and she handled it right away.


Thanks for the tip, I will give that a try. Do I use the 1800 directv or the 5000 number or does it matter?


----------



## Davenlr

Dradran said:


> Thanks for the tip, I will give that a try. Do I use the 1800 directv or the 5000 number or does it matter?


I used the 5000 number from the email they sent me. I really think they both ring the same place, the prompts are all the same.


----------



## Dradran

Davenlr said:


> I used the 5000 number from the email they sent me. I really think they both ring the same place, the prompts are all the same.


Cool, I will try again shortly.


----------



## john18

I also had used the 5000 number.


----------



## gphvid

Davenlr said:


> Thats what I did this time. Before I was on a debit card, and they really screwed that up one month, then "lost" my credit card info. Since then I have been using billpay through the bank, but to save $240, I went ahead and gave her my credit card this time. That way if they pull some shenanigans, I can just call the CC company (also my local bank) and get it fixed before having to pay it.


I don't like autopay only for the reason that my paychecks are every two weeks and that means payday is not the same day month to month. As such, I sometimes pay near when the statement is posted to delaying a week or two for the next paycheck.


----------



## alv

I used 1-800 directtv and got the credit immediately.


----------



## Barcthespark

Does D* even have a business model anymore? I find it ridiculous that customers have to call in and beg for price discounts, equipment discounts, etc. and even then it seems like CSR roulette.


----------



## Dazed & Confused

DodgerKing said:


> Then put in on a credit card and pay the credit card when you want. You will still have control and you will also have autopay


I was wondering when someone would bring this up for the "want more control over when I pay crowd".:lol: DirecTV autobills me around the 14th of the month which is right after the CC I use closes for the month. I don't see it on a bill til the next month, and then 3 more weeks to pay the CC with no interest. The money never leaves my account until 7 weeks after they post it. I don't know how much more control you can get than that.


----------



## Guardian

Drucifer said:


> The HD fee makes wonder if these cable/satellite companies had been around during the B&W/Color transition if they would have charge a color fee?


Thats hillarious!!! :thats:


----------



## eneg

camo said:


> I was turned down by email also.


I sent an email in yesterday. Haven't heard back yet.
How long did it take to get a response?
Thanks. . .


----------



## camo

You should here back next day if sent in late, same day if early. I haven't heard anyone having success by e-mail.


----------



## TBlazer07

If DirecTV autobill was done the same way my Fios Internet autobill is done I wouldn't have a problem with it. Fios sends an email that says:



> Your monthly Verizon Online charges have been submitted to your credit card company. This month's total charges are $55.68 and will appear on your credit card statement as a charge from "VERIZON*RECURRING" 12 days after the bill date. The monthly charges do not reflect credits or adjustments that may be applied prior to debiting.


They actually are NOT submitted for 12 days so you have "advanced notice" and access to the bill. My billing doesn't show up on my Amex for almost 2 weeks after I get the email so I have plenty of notice.


----------



## DodgerKing

gphvid said:


> I don't like autopay only for the reason that my paychecks are every two weeks and that means payday is not the same day month to month. As such, I sometimes pay near when the statement is posted to delaying a week or two for the next paycheck.


Again, use a CC. It wont matter when Direct charges your card, it will only matter when your CC payment is due


----------



## DodgerKing

Dazed & Confused said:


> I was wondering when someone would bring this up for the "want more control over when I pay crowd".:lol: DirecTV autobills me around the 14th of the month which is right after the CC I use closes for the month. I don't see it on a bill til the next month, and then 3 more weeks to pay the CC with no interest. The money never leaves my account until 7 weeks after they post it. I don't know how much more control you can get than that.


I don't think they realize how autopay works. I think many of them believe that the money is automatically withdrawn from their checking account. They can set it up using a CC


----------



## skaeight

I saw the dish promotion on Friday night and I was debating signing up with dish because I was going to save a ton of money at least for the first year (my family is currently taking stock of monthly expenses and doing whatever we can to reduce them). On saturday morning I was about ready to sign up with e* on the web when I happened to hit satellite guys and saw that d* was now offering free HD for life for new customers. 

I called d* and explained that unless they can match free HD for life I was switching (I was not bluffing). I did not get upset or anything, just calmly explained my situation. She quickly found the promotion for me. Ill get it for free for two years and I just had to sign up for auto bill pay. I had not been a fan of auto bill pay and I agree with one of the posters above - it can screw up your budget, but I just put it on a credit card so it doesn't hit my bank account at the wrong time of the month. 

I'm pretty sure that the HD fee will be going away soon. HD is becoming the standard and now most cable companies and both satellite companies are now offering some form of free HD. So I'm fairly certain that i won't have to call and beg them to extend my credit in two years. Competition is a great thing. I was really surprised that d* matched this offer so quickly, but I guess it is a problem for them if they are instantly $10 more expensive than e*.


----------



## DodgerKing

skaeight said:


> I saw the dish promotion on Friday night and I was debating signing up with dish because I was going to save a ton of money at least for the first year (my family is currently taking stock of monthly expenses and doing whatever we can to reduce them). On saturday morning I was about ready to sign up with e* on the web when I happened to hit satellite guys and saw that d* was now offering free HD for life for new customers.
> 
> I called d* and explained that unless they can match free HD for life I was switching (I was not bluffing). I did not get upset or anything, just calmly explained my situation. She quickly found the promotion for me. Ill get it for free for two years and I just had to sign up for auto bill pay. I had not been a fan of auto bill pay and I agree with one of the posters above - it can screw up your budget, but I just put it on a credit card so it doesn't hit my bank account at the wrong time of the month.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the HD fee will be going away soon. HD is becoming the standard and now most cable companies and both satellite companies are now offering some form of free HD. So I'm fairly certain that i won't have to call and beg them to extend my credit in two years. Competition is a great thing. I was really surprised that d* matched this offer so quickly, but I guess it is a problem for them if they are instantly $10 more expensive than e*.


Even with free HD, they are still more expensive than Dish. The only time Direct becomes less expensive is when one has a lot of additional equipment, or they have to move up a package with Dish in order to get the same channels they were getting with Direct.


----------



## ntwrkd

Called and asked about the free HD for life and the CSR said "what we are doing for existing customers is crediting them $10 a month for 24 months". He said I would have to have autopay (which I do) so he added the credit to my account. Done!


----------



## JoeTheDragon

DodgerKing said:


> Even with free HD, they are still more expensive than Dish. The only time Direct becomes less expensive is when one has a lot of additional equipment, or they have to move up a package with Dish in order to get the same channels they were getting with Direct.


But the lack of MLB network and RSN HD on dish makes up for Directv higher price.


----------



## RAD

eneg said:


> I sent an email in yesterday. Haven't heard back yet.
> How long did it take to get a response?
> Thanks. . .


I sent e-mail early yesterday, after phone call didn't work, and as of now still nothing back. I called again this AM and had no problems getting it added to the account.


----------



## DodgerKing

JoeTheDragon said:


> But the lack of MLB network and RSN HD on dish makes up for Directv higher price.


I agree. That is reason #1 why I am with Direct


----------



## Gone2Maui

Called the 5000 number and was able to get the 24 month credit. Was only able to get one free month of Showtime.


----------



## dcanesdbs

First, I have to say, THANK YOU to all on this board. You guys are awesome! If it wasn't for this board, I would be paying out the rear for my DTV services.. lol...

Second, I just called and asked about the HD for life and the Rep offered me the "Free HD for 24 months" deal for existing. I accepted! It will be a $10 credit on your statement each month. That is GREAT! What a deal. You have to LOVE competition... Thank God for Dish Network and cable.. lol


----------



## camo

Does Direct charge 5 dollars to downgrade a package? Dish does. 
Also can you record and keep cinema movies with Direct? When I was on Dish a few months ago they started deleting most the HD PPV's after 24 hours.


----------



## Guardian

camo said:


> Why some are being denied is puzzling. Maybe whats going on each customer gets so much in freebie's and once they use them up over a certain time period they get denied.


I believe this to be true


----------



## DodgerKing

camo said:


> Does Direct charge 5 dollars to downgrade a package? Dish does.


Nope.


----------



## DodgerKing

camo said:


> Why some are being denied is puzzling. Maybe whats going on each customer gets so much in freebie's and once they use them up over a certain time period they get denied.


I got a free HD DVR just a few months ago and I also just got the free HD.


----------



## Guardian

From what I understand this offer has been extended
June 5, 2010 - Ongoing


----------



## jacmyoung

Did you guys have to agree to a new 24-months contract to get the $10 off for 24 months?


----------



## DodgerKing

jacmyoung said:


> Did you guys have to agree to a new 24-months contract to get the $10 off for 24 months?


Nope.


----------



## dcanesdbs

jacmyoung said:


> Did you guys have to agree to a new 24-months contract to get the $10 off for 24 months?


Nope... and didn't have to sign up for autopay...


----------



## jacmyoung

dcanesdbs said:


> Nope... and didn't have to sign up for autopay...


Wow! So they took my advice from two days ago


----------



## bratboy

No I didn't. She just said would be good for 24 months and if stopped service during that time the discount would go away if later came back.


----------



## Davenlr

> Originally Posted by: camo
> Why some are being denied is puzzling. Maybe whats going on each customer gets so much in freebie's and once they use them up over a certain time period they get denied.


I dont think so. I currently have Free DVR for Life, $10 off for 6 months MLBEI credit, $12 off for 3 months Cinemax with HBO credit, and they just gave me the $10 off for two years HD credit. They also offerred me free Starz if I signed up for Showtime  I told em I had more than I could watch now. YMMV as always with CSRs.


----------



## Paul E Fox II

Would really like to take advantage of this but the way the budget is structured, it's just not possible to do if we have to do Autopay...

Some of us are just less financially independent than others...

Will make the call at some point soon and give it a shot but I'm not holding my breath...it seems to be very inconsistent at this point.


----------



## susanandmark

Why are some people being denied and why are people having to call at all? As someone else on this thread pointed out earlier, the DirecTV website now says this about HD Access in their answer center (cut and pasted from: http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1819/session/L3NpZC81cG83X0oxaw== at 10:09 AM June 6)

"What is HD Access?

"HD Access is the name of DIRECTV's HD service. If you have a High-Def TV, you need HD service to get an HD picture. Your TV alone won't give you an HD picture. HD Access provides the HD service you need to see the HD channels available in your TV package. This service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer. No matter how many HD receivers you have in your DIRECTV system, there's no extra charge to receive HD channels."

And yet I still have a $10 charge on my invoice for HD and, when I email DirecTV, with the link above, the response I receive is ... "As part of the new customer offer this is an included offer for the service after meeting the requirements."


----------



## sigma1914

susanandmark said:


> Why are some people being denied and why are people having to call at all? As someone else on this thread pointed out earlier, the DirecTV website now says this about HD Access in their answer center (cut and pasted from: http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1819/session/L3NpZC81cG83X0oxaw== at 10:09 AM June 6)
> 
> "What is HD Access?
> 
> "HD Access is the name of DIRECTV's HD service. If you have a High-Def TV, you need HD service to get an HD picture. Your TV alone won't give you an HD picture. HD Access provides the HD service you need to see the HD channels available in your TV package. This service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer. No matter how many HD receivers you have in your DIRECTV system, there's no extra charge to receive HD channels."
> 
> And yet I still have a $10 charge on my invoice for HD and, when I email DirecTV, with the link above, the response I receive is ... "As part of the new customer offer this is an included offer for the service after meeting the requirements."


Call. Oh wait, that won't work because Directv doesn't treat you like everyone else. Oh well.


----------



## DodgerKing

Paul E Fox II said:


> Would really like to take advantage of this but the way the budget is structured, it's just not possible to do if we have to do Autopay...
> 
> Some of us are just less financially independent than others...
> 
> Will make the call at some point soon and give it a shot but I'm not holding my breath...it seems to be very inconsistent at this point.


:beatdeadhorse::bang

People, you still have control over autopay. You can set it up so they do not have to take it out of your account. You can set it up so you pay it off when you need to pay it off.


----------



## deweydm

Already had autopay set up. Just called. Promotions department. Took about 5 minutes to get the credit. No hassle. They new just what I was asking for and gave it to me. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Paul E Fox II

DodgerKing said:


> :beatdeadhorse::bang
> 
> People, you still have control over autopay. You can set it up so they do not have to take it out of your account. You can set it up so you pay it off when you need to pay it off.


Thanks for the nice little emoticon...it's a joyful day here when I'm made to feel like I'm totally stupid.

And, at least from my point of view, we've never been able to figure out how to make the autopay thing work other than for it to come out on a date chosen by the provider.

Yes...maybe I'm stupid.


----------



## Doug Brott

Barcthespark said:


> Does D* even have a business model anymore? I find it ridiculous that customers have to call in and beg for price discounts, equipment discounts, etc. and even then it seems like CSR roulette.


Have you ever used a rebate from a retailer? I think there are some similarities to that. As for a business model? :shrug: .. I'm sure that DIRECTV still tries to maximize it's profits. By not doing this automatically, nor having an advertising blitz .. I suspect that they are helping their own bottom line. Is that bad? Doubtful from DIRECTV's perspective, but probably from a customer perspective.

I do think that this is the beginning of the end of an extra HD access fee, though.


----------



## Doug Brott

Paul E Fox II said:


> Yes...maybe I'm stupid.


You're not stupid


----------



## StanO

I have been reading the posts about this and I was skeptical. I thought that it really can't be that easy for existing customers. 

But, I called the 5000 number, the CSR took about 3 minutes to check that I had the proper package, noted that I already have autopay and added it to my account. It really was that simple.

Since my autopay just came out two days ago, my 24 months starts with my next billing cycle. Plus, I asked three times about this extending my contract, the CSR assured me that it does not create an extension.

And, just my two cents, I have had autopay with D* since installation and I have never had a problem.


----------



## RAD

camo said:


> Does Direct charge 5 dollars to downgrade a package? Dish does.
> Also can you record and keep cinema movies with Direct? When I was on Dish a few months ago they started deleting most the HD PPV's after 24 hours.


As someone else responded, no there is no charge for downgrading a packaage, if you keep it for 30 days or more IIRC. They had a problem where folks ordered a premium like HBO, watch it for a weekend to catch a movie, then cancelled it so now they want you to have it for at least a month before cancelling it.

For your PPV question, there is also the 24 hour rule, once you start viewing a PPV you can watch it as much as you want for that 24 hours. It's not deleted but you'd have to pay for viewing it again after that 24 hours.


----------



## DodgerKing

Paul E Fox II said:


> Thanks for the nice little emoticon...it's a joyful day here when I'm made to feel like I'm totally stupid.
> 
> And, at least from my point of view, we've never been able to figure out how to make the autopay thing work other than for it to come out on a date chosen by the provider.
> 
> Yes...maybe I'm stupid.


Sorry, that was not my intention at all.

It was emotion of frustration on my part due to me and others posting this over and over.

Trust me when I say a few others will make the same post again about them not being able to control how and when Direct is paid through autopay.

What you can do is set it up to charge a credit card. Pick a credit card that sends they statement when it is convenient for you.


----------



## DodgerKing

Doug Brott said:


> You're not stupid


I agree. That was not my intention. I am sorry for that if that is how it came across


----------



## Davenlr

Paul E Fox II said:


> Thanks for the nice little emoticon...it's a joyful day here when I'm made to feel like I'm totally stupid.
> 
> And, at least from my point of view, we've never been able to figure out how to make the autopay thing work other than for it to come out on a date chosen by the provider.
> 
> Yes...maybe I'm stupid.


Paul, there are two ways to do this:
#1: Put the auto pay on your credit card (not debit card). Then DirecTv will autobillpay your credit card on say, June 29th. You then get a bill from your credit card company some time after that, and then have even more time before that bill is due. In effect, you get from two to four extra weeks to pay the bill.

#2: Dont have a credit card...Buy a prepaid Visa card at the grocery store. While they usually charge you a fee to add or charge money from the card, this fee can be as low as $4. You save $10 from DirecTv, and net gain of $6. Shop around, you can find them with no fee if you use direct deposit, etc. In this case, you have to have the money in there when DirecTv charges you, so basically, you would have two to four weeks BEFORE the DirecTv bill date to put the money on the card.

#3: Your local bank will often give you a high interest rate, low credit limit Visa or Mastercard to get your started, if you have no credit cards at all. In this case, if you pay the DirecTv bill charged to it before the credit card due date, you will not be charged any interest, and again, will be able to pay two to four weeks after the actual DirecTv bill date, on your own time.

We are talking about saving $120 a year here. Defiantly worth jumping through a few hoops to make it happen, IMHO.

Dave


----------



## camo

RAD said:


> As someone else responded, no there is no charge for downgrading a packaage, if you keep it for 30 days or more IIRC. They had a problem where folks ordered a premium like HBO, watch it for a weekend to catch a movie, then cancelled it so now they want you to have it for at least a month before cancelling it.
> 
> For your PPV question, there is also the 24 hour rule, once you start viewing a PPV you can watch it as much as you want for that 24 hours. It's not deleted but you'd have to pay for viewing it again after that 24 hours.


Thanks for the info


----------



## DodgerKing

Davenlr said:


> Paul, there are two ways to do this:
> #1: Put the auto pay on your credit card (not debit card). Then DirecTv will autobillpay your credit card on say, June 29th. You then get a bill from your credit card company some time after that, and then have even more time before that bill is due. In effect, you get from two to four extra weeks to pay the bill.
> 
> #2: Dont have a credit card...Buy a prepaid Visa card at the grocery store. While they usually charge you a fee to add or charge money from the card, this fee can be as low as $4. You save $10 from DirecTv, and net gain of $6. Shop around, you can find them with no fee if you use direct deposit, etc. In this case, you have to have the money in there when DirecTv charges you, so basically, you would have two to four weeks BEFORE the DirecTv bill date to put the money on the card.
> 
> #3: Your local bank will often give you a high interest rate, low credit limit Visa or Mastercard to get your started, if you have no credit cards at all. In this case, if you pay the DirecTv bill charged to it before the credit card due date, you will not be charged any interest, and again, will be able to pay two to four weeks after the actual DirecTv bill date, on your own time.
> 
> We are talking about saving $120 a year here. Defiantly worth jumping through a few hoops to make it happen, IMHO.
> 
> Dave


Thank you for laying it out. This will be very helpful to others.

Again, sorry to all others if I came across sounding crass; that was not my intention.


----------



## dondude32

Felt ashamed to call after getting deca for half price and free hr24. But hey, not gonna look a gift horse in the mouth. Got my 24 month free hd. Took only one call csr acted clueless had to tell him twice what i was calling about.


----------



## marker101

Well, I'm still not sold yet. The autobill is really the sticking point. I budget for DirecTV payment at the end of the month, not the beginning of the month. I can't use anything but a debit card to do this under my situation. I can afford DirecTV, but I'm not a millionaire either. Going through hoops to try and fool the system is too much hassle. If you could say to DirecTV, "Fine, you can do autopay, just take it out on the 28th (or whatever) of each month" then it would be acceptable. But they take it when they want it, which was always at the wrong time when I was on Autopay.


----------



## DodgerKing

marker101 said:


> Well, I'm still not sold yet. The autobill is really the sticking point. I budget for DirecTV payment at the end of the month, not the beginning of the month. I can't use anything but a debit card to do this under my situation. I can afford DirecTV, but I'm not a millionaire either. Going through hoops to try and fool the system is too much hassle. If you could say to DirecTV, "Fine, you can do autopay, just take it out on the 28th (or whatever) of each month" then it would be acceptable. But they take it when they want it, which was always at the wrong time when I was on Autopay.


Try calling and see if they can change your billing cycle. Or try to see if they will do the deal without autopay. One person posted that they got the deal without having to do autopay.


----------



## Guardian

KoRn said:


> We are in a grandfathered package. Choice Extra+ HD DVR. We also have been on auto pay since day 1. We signed up for 2 years at the time. Do I qualify to get this $10 HD access credit? Probably not?  Also. What are the advantages of Choice Xtra, Choice Ultimate and Choice Premier over our current package?


The only difference in Plus HD/DVR ($79.99) and Choice extra with HD and DVR ($80.99) service is $1* Directv dropped those Plus packages to make bill more itemized.


----------



## Garyunc

Done and done. 

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## lwilli201

Got-er-done. It shows as 24 month credit on my account but I doubt very seriously if it will ever be added back. As stated above, the website indicates that it is now free, period. The CSR I got did not know about it but now she does.


----------



## mikeinthekeys

Thanks guys, my call went smoothly, no muss no fuss, 24 x $10 = $240 saved! Nice.


----------



## GregLee

KoRn said:


> We are in a grandfathered package. Choice Extra+ HD DVR. We also have been on auto pay since day 1. We signed up for 2 years at the time. Do I qualify to get this $10 HD access credit?


Apparently. I have that package, too, and called the 5000 number. Was told I could get a $10 discount for 12 months but not 24. I asked the CSR to double check, and after lots of key-clicking, he finally told me that I was, after all, eligible for the 24 month discount, through the promotions department. So it may be important to make sure you're talking to promotions.


----------



## iowaberg

I may have missed this, but what if I am currently on the Choice Xtra + HD DVR package where I don't pay an itemized $10 HD fee? Is this considered an "old" package now and I would not be eligible for the 24 month credit? I have been on this package for the last 3 years, I believe.


----------



## shadyridr

Just called. Got it taken care of in 5 minutes. Its a known promotion for existing customers. 24 months, $10 credit. He even said to call back in 24 months.

I was also offered an upgrade to the Premier package for $17extra a month for 3 months! I currently had zero movie channels and was gonna order HBO anyway so this is a bargain.

My total bill is $76 a month!


----------



## compnurd

Done Deal but my whole Home Dvr(which is unsupported) got de-activated. Working to get it re-activated now


----------



## jagrim

Just called in again and CSR said that it wasn't available for a 13 year subscriber. I then asked him why the DTV website said that HD access is now free. He performed the same search for HD Access in DTV's support website and saw the same statement. He then said he would start my credit on my next bill. I'll have to watch billing to be sure it is credited.

Just checked my on line account and the credit is there for 24 months Free HD Access


----------



## camo

Here it is on Directs web site. HD is free for all.

"This service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer."

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1819/session/L3NpZC9aRzQtck0xaw==


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I just called in and got it added. I spoke to a very nice lady (Joyce) in Alabama.

So they have call centers in Alabama, Colorado, and Utah, anywhere else?


----------



## lwilli201

The Choice Xtra + HD DVR is no longer offered. I only had it for about 4 months before it became obsolete. The new package has the HD and DVR as a separate charge and cost $1.00 more. They may try to say your are not legible but since they are showing this as a credit (not removing it completely) it should not be a problem getting this credit. When (if) the HD charge is completely eliminated, you probably will have to change your package.


----------



## ARKDTVfan

camo said:


> Here it is on Directs web site. HD is free for all.
> 
> "This service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer."
> 
> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1819/session/L3NpZC9aRzQtck0xaw==


thanks 
I looked and couldn't find the info

stupid question

let's say I upgrade to include Starz from TC ultimate will I get the HD feeds of the Starz channels? One site I saw it said doesn't include premium channels in the free HD offer
I'm assuming that means I'd have as a premium service to the them in HD
am I reading too much into this?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

ARKDTVfan said:


> thanks
> I looked and couldn't find the info


When you click on that link, click on "How do I get HD"



> How do I get HD?
> 
> DIRECTV HD service is FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer. To get HD, first make sure you have a High-Def TV. When you order DIRECTV, add HD service to your TV package as well as an HD or HD DVR receiver. With DIRECTV HD, you have access to the most full-time HD channels on any satellite or cable TV provider, the most movies in 1080p HD (the same stunning picture quality as Blu-ray™), theater-quality Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround Sound, the most sports in HD and your local channels in HD.
> 
> If you're already a DIRECTV customer and don't have HD service, you can upgrade online by signing in to "My Account," and then go to "My Services" and select "High Definition (HD)."


----------



## Davenlr

If you subscribe to Starz, and you have HD service, you will get the Starz HD channels.


----------



## pappy97

iowaberg said:


> I may have missed this, but what if I am currently on the Choice Xtra + HD DVR package where I don't pay an itemized $10 HD fee? Is this considered an "old" package now and I would not be eligible for the 24 month credit? I have been on this package for the last 3 years, I believe.


If you look back at the posts here, many people who have Choice Xtra +HDDVR legacy package are getting the credit. Don't be fooled by the few who insist that you need to upgrade to a current package.


----------



## ARKDTVfan

5 minutes on the phone and now I have free HD
plus Starz Superpack with Showtime free for 3 months


----------



## Guardian

DodgerKing said:


> Try calling and see if they can change your billing cycle. Or try to see if they will do the deal without autopay. One person posted that they got the deal without having to do autopay.


No way to change billing cycle date from what I understand but you can adjust the day it come out if using debit card
:icon_coolAutopay debit card customers are sent copies of their billing statements either by email or direct mail 15 days before the payment is withdrawn. There is an option for CSRs (or @ directv.com) to decide anywhere from the date the bill comes out to the actual due date to dedust the bill. 
Hope this helps some


----------



## Guardian

iowaberg said:


> I may have missed this, but what if I am currently on the Choice Xtra + HD DVR package where I don't pay an itemized $10 HD fee? Is this considered an "old" package now and I would not be eligible for the 24 month credit? I have been on this package for the last 3 years, I believe.


From what I understand the only package you cant get it with is family :icon_cool


----------



## Ruffread

I just called the number on the bill, asked to participate in the Free HD Promotion of $10.00 a month. It will start the next billing. I did not have to sign up for autopay!


----------



## oldcrooner

camo said:


> Here it is on Directs web site. HD is free for all.
> 
> "This service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer."
> 
> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1819/session/L3NpZC9aRzQtck0xaw==


The Directv website still needs some updating in places as the "What do I need to get DIRECTV HD and how much will it cost?"  link http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1150/related/1 still states there is a $10. HD access fee.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

oldcrooner said:


> The Directv website still needs some updating as the "What do I need to get DIRECTV HD and how much will it cost?"  link still states there is a $10. HD access fee.


It also still shows as a $10 service on the billing side.

Just to be on the safe side, I called, signed up for auto bill pay, and got the 24 months. If it changes to always free in the future, I may remove the autopay.


----------



## Jon J

If HD access is now "free for all", I don't understand why they don't just drop the charge for everyone and eliminate the need for anyone to call.


----------



## Davenlr

Jon J said:


> If HD access is now "free for all", I don't understand why they don't just drop the charge for everyone and eliminate the need for anyone to call.


Because of the millions of subs, how many are on this board and even know about it? Bet 90% of their customers will continue to pay it for a LONG time, and never knew they could get it for free.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

ARKDTVfan said:


> 5 minutes on the phone and now I have free HD
> plus Starz Superpack with Showtime free for 3 months


Just curious to know how you got Starz and Showtime free for 3 months, did you already have it, did you ask for it, or did they just offer it to you? Thanks.


----------



## skaeight

DodgerKing said:


> Even with free HD, they are still more expensive than Dish. The only time Direct becomes less expensive is when one has a lot of additional equipment, or they have to move up a package with Dish in order to get the same channels they were getting with Direct.


True. I would save an additional $28 for the first year with dish, but we decided just to stay with Directv because we at least got $10 off. It just would had been a hassle to switch mainly because we'd loose everything on our Dvr. I am not under contract so it's good to known we have other options if we would need them.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Davenlr said:


> Because of the millions of subs, how many are on this board and even know about it? Bet 90% of their customers will continue to pay it for a LONG time, and never knew they could get it for free.


Direct was caught off guard, or if not off guard, having to rush things, as Dish did this about 6 months before Direct had planned on doing this for. What I find strange is Direct is offering HD for Life for new customers and HD free for 2 yrs for existing customers. Now I can see a future with no HD fee, and 2 yrs sounds like a time frame, I just don't understand why Direct would be offering this for 2yrs though, to existing sub's who are calling in and signing up for it, instead of just giving it to them for free for lifetime.


----------



## Guardian

Jon J said:


> If HD access is now "free for all", I don't understand why they don't just drop the charge for everyone and eliminate the need for anyone to call.


:contract: Its not actually free for all. It was added in the new customer offer to attempt a counter to E* offer. Of course we want our part too. Obviously D* was expecting this which is why the CSRs have the option to add it. Im with the others in reference to HD cost..... It will soon be a thing of the past


----------



## Paul E Fox II

Davenlr said:


> Paul, there are two ways to do this:
> #1: Put the auto pay on your credit card (not debit card). Then DirecTv will autobillpay your credit card on say, June 29th. You then get a bill from your credit card company some time after that, and then have even more time before that bill is due. In effect, you get from two to four extra weeks to pay the bill.
> 
> #2: Dont have a credit card...Buy a prepaid Visa card at the grocery store. While they usually charge you a fee to add or charge money from the card, this fee can be as low as $4. You save $10 from DirecTv, and net gain of $6. Shop around, you can find them with no fee if you use direct deposit, etc. In this case, you have to have the money in there when DirecTv charges you, so basically, you would have two to four weeks BEFORE the DirecTv bill date to put the money on the card.
> 
> #3: Your local bank will often give you a high interest rate, low credit limit Visa or Mastercard to get your started, if you have no credit cards at all. In this case, if you pay the DirecTv bill charged to it before the credit card due date, you will not be charged any interest, and again, will be able to pay two to four weeks after the actual DirecTv bill date, on your own time.
> 
> We are talking about saving $120 a year here. Defiantly worth jumping through a few hoops to make it happen, IMHO.
> 
> Dave


I know for a fact that there are many ways to do it and plan to attempt all of them if and when necessary. I haven't jumped today just because I'm trying to wait a bit for the waters to settle and see what floats.

My only wish is to try NOT to cause my CFO more problems than she already has with the monthly budget. If she's happy, then I don't have to sleep with one eye open at night, you know?


----------



## GrumpyBear

skaeight said:


> True. I would save an additional $28 for the first year with dish, but we decided just to stay with Directv because we at least got $10 off. It just would had been a hassle to switch mainly because we'd loose everything on our Dvr. I am not under contract so it's good to known we have other options if we would need them.


No real reason to just jump from Direct to Dish or vise versa, over something like this. You would think though, and maybe it will still happen, Direct would follow Dish and offer HD free life, for a onetime $99 fee, for all those users that don't want another 2yr agreement or to use the Autopay system.


----------



## camo

Direct's web site says its free for all now. Some areas of web site are not updated and still say it's 10 dollars but this is as clear as could be. It spells it out no extra charge for HD. "THIS SERVICE IS NOW FREE"
Do a search on HD access

What is HD Access?

HD Access is the name of DIRECTV's HD service. If you have a High-Def TV, you need HD service to get an HD picture. Your TV alone won't give you an HD picture. HD Access provides the HD service you need to see the HD channels available in your TV package. This service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer. No matter how many HD receivers you have in your DIRECTV system, there's no extra charge to receive HD channels.


----------



## RAD

camo said:


> Direct's web site says its free for all now. Some areas of web site are not updated and still say it's 10 dollars but this is as clear as could be. It spells it out no extra charge for HD. "THIS SERVICE IS NOW FREE"
> Do a search on HD access
> 
> What is HD Access?
> 
> HD Access is the name of DIRECTV's HD service. If you have a High-Def TV, you need HD service to get an HD picture. Your TV alone won't give you an HD picture. HD Access provides the HD service you need to see the HD channels available in your TV package. This service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer. No matter how many HD receivers you have in your DIRECTV system, there's no extra charge to receive HD channels.


Before I believe that HD Free for life is for everyone now I'd like to see a press release from DirecTV saying so. Until then I'm happy with the 24 months of HD for free.


----------



## RAD

GrumpyBear said:


> No real reason to just jump from Direct to Dish or vise versa, over something like this. You would think though, and maybe it will still happen, Direct would follow Dish and offer HD free life, for a onetime $99 fee, for all those users that don't want another 2yr agreement or to use the Autopay system.


FYI, there isn't a new 2 year commitment for exising customers to get HR Access fee rebated, just that it's good for only 2 years.


----------



## SledDog

dcanesdbs said:


> Nope... and didn't have to sign up for autopay...


I just got off the phone with Directv and was told "you have to sign up for auto-pay. Sorry but without autopay, you can not receive the "free HD"." I was also told about the $10.00 for 24 months. But was told flat out, no auto-pay, no $10 for 24 months off and no free HD.

I won't do auto-pay, even to a credit card. I've read too many horror stories on this forum about problems folks have had with it. And I won't hassle with Directv about an over-charge that was their fault. And I don't want to hassle with calling a credit card company to dispute the charge.

I'll try it in again in a couple of days. As with all else CS, half of them don't know what the other half are doing.


----------



## Hdhead

Just called and was told my account was already automatically updated with free HD. Guess they are doing it proactively now. Plus they just knew I was going to call.:hurah:


----------



## camo

RAD said:


> Before I believe that HD Free for life is for everyone now I'd like to see a press release from DirecTV saying so. Until then I'm happy with the 24 months of HD for free.


Press release would be nice. I'm thinking Monday. They have to edit there site and get it changed over. Looks like there doing it now.


----------



## MysteryMan

Free HD?...How can it be "free" if there are stipulations attached?


----------



## GrumpyBear

RAD said:


> FYI, there isn't a new 2 year commitment for exising customers to get HR Access fee rebated, just that it's good for only 2 years.


Ah, thanks for the clarification, thats not to bad then at all.


----------



## James Long

RAD said:


> Before I believe that HD Free for life is for everyone now I'd like to see a press release from DirecTV saying so. Until then I'm happy with the 24 months of HD for free.


DirecTV's has a conflict in their terms for the deal ...
To be eligible for Free HD for Life you must activate and maintain the CHOICE package or above, at least one (1) HD receiver, HD Access and enrollment in Auto Bill pay. To access DIRECTV HD programming, an HD Access fee ($10/mo.) & HD equipment are required. Number of HD channels varies by package selected. All programming, pricing, terms & conditions subject to change at any time.​If HD is free for life why is a $10 access fee required? They need to reword this or add "Customers enrolled in autopay will receive a $10 credit toward their HD access fee." or say something clear.

DirecTV also needs to stop using "DISH requires you to sign up for autopay" as an insult when THEY require autopay for the same offer. 

Is HD free or not? If DirecTV is planning on dropping the charge in six months anyways why not just do it now, no autopay needed, and stop confusing their customers and prospects with "Free for Life" vs "Free for 24 months".


----------



## TheRatPatrol

SledDog said:


> I won't do auto-pay, even to a credit card. I've read too many horror stories on this forum about problems folks have had with it. And I won't hassle with Directv about an over-charge that was their fault. And I don't want to hassle with calling a credit card company to dispute the charge.


I've never had any issues the three years I've been on auto pay.


MysteryMan said:


> Free HD?...How can it be "free" if there are stipulations attached?


What "stipulations" are you talking about?


----------



## camo

MysteryMan said:


> Free HD?...How can it be "free" if there are stipulations attached?


I think all stipulations are out the window. Thanks for everyone that bombarded them with calls they have decided to just offer it free for everyone with no strings attached unlike what Dish is doing. They are 1upping Dish.


----------



## GrumpyBear

TheRatPatrol said:


> I've never had any issues the three years I've been on auto pay.
> 
> What "stipulations" are you talking about?


Stipulations are still, Autopay, and minimum package level. Granted minimum package level is only choice, so thats no real big deal. 
Autopay is required, when you look at all the fine print on Direct's website.


----------



## dcowboy7

James Long said:


> DirecTV also needs to stop using "DISH requires you to sign up for autopay" as an insult when THEY require autopay for the same offer.


Some posts say they didnt need to sign for autopay.


----------



## DogLover

MysteryMan said:


> Free HD?...How can it be "free" if there are stipulations attached?


Because free does not necessarily imply that there are no strings attached. It just means that there is no charge attached to the free item. Yes, there are other meanings of the word free. However, when talking about a product that is normally paid for, common usage would be that free would mean without charge.

Think "free beer", not "free speech".


----------



## GrumpyBear

dcowboy7 said:


> Some posts say they didnt need to sign for autopay.


Way to many others are posting they had to, and autopay is still in the red fine print.


----------



## camo

Many predicted the extra HD charge would eventually be absorbed and gone. Looks like its coming even sooner than Direct expected. I would say by Monday there will be something official. No stipulations like auto pay or a upgraded package needed. They are updating parts of web site now and recent people calling are being told its automatically included when they call.


----------



## gfrang

Just checked directv website this is what i got.

DIRECTV HD service is FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer. To get HD, first make sure you have a High-Def TV. When you


----------



## TheRatPatrol

GrumpyBear said:


> Stipulations are still, Autopay, and minimum package level. Granted minimum package level is only choice, so thats no real big deal.
> Autopay is required, when you look at all the fine print on Direct's website.


I think E* requires the same thing. Plus I think auto pay/paperless billing saves D* money by not have to print, send, and process all of that paperwork.


----------



## dcowboy7

GrumpyBear said:


> Way to many others are posting they had to, and autopay is still in the red fine print.


But even if some arent doing autopay then it isnt really "required".

To me required = 100% which obviously isnt the case.


----------



## MysteryMan

TheRatPatrol said:


> I've never had any issues the three years I've been on auto pay.
> 
> What "stipulations" are you talking about?


HD is "free" if you use auto pay. That's like when a bank offeres "free" checking as long as you maintain a minimum balance. "No Charge" would be more applicable.


----------



## bcherry

I called the 5000 number and asked for the Promotions Department at the voice prompt. When the CSR came on the line I asked about this promotion for existing customers and after a few minutes I was all setup with the $10 credit for the next 24 months. I have autopay setup through Verizon and had no problems getting this deal.


----------



## dcowboy7

Whats the big deal about this autopay $$ issue ?

Just put it on the credit card & u still control when/how much $$ u pay.


----------



## gfrang

What is the 5000 number? i want to find out what the story is.


----------



## Guardian

gfrang said:


> What is the 5000 number? i want to find out what the story is.


1-800-531-5000


----------



## MysteryMan

gfrang said:


> What is the 5000 number? i want to find out what the story is.


1-800-531-5000...DirecTV's toll free number.


----------



## gfrang

Just called and they told me that it's a new customer offer only.


----------



## sigma1914

gfrang said:


> Just called and they told me that it's a new customer offer only.


Call back. Obviously, it's not.


----------



## MysteryMan

Wouldn't it be nice if all of DirecTV's customer service reps were all on the same page?


----------



## RAD

gfrang said:


> Just called and they told me that it's a new customer offer only.


Did you ask for HD Access for free for 2 years (which is the existing customer deal) or free for life (which is for new customers only)?


----------



## jal

Wonder was the thought is by offering current customers $10 off per month for two years, but offering new customers hd for life?


----------



## Dradran

Davenlr said:


> You have to play their game. Its a new promotion today. You probably got a CSR that didnt read the company bulletin board on the way in. Just call, at the first prompt, ask for BILLING, then when offered to use the online service or speak to a billing agent, tell it you want to speak to a billing agent. The one I got knew exactly what I wanted. I just told her I wanted to sign up for the "New 24 month free HD promotion" and she handled it right away.


So I called up again today and did exactly what Davenlr said above. First Csr transferred me to another department and then I was able to get Free HD for 24 months. Then I asked him to take off ST To-Go. Was transferred to a specialist and she gave me 20 bucks off for 6 months for renewing my ST.

Much better success than yesterday.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MysteryMan

jal said:


> Wonder was the thought is by offering current customers $10 off per month for two years, but offering new customers hd for life?


Been with DirecTV since 1995. Newbies have always gotten better deals than existing customers.


----------



## sigma1914

jal said:


> Wonder was the thought is by offering current customers $10 off per month for two years, but offering new customers hd for life?


Marketing. Get new $ub$.


----------



## snork

Just got off the phone, asked for "Promotions", said "I understand you're now offering free hd for existing customers to match your competition and I'd like to take advantage of that" and the nice lady set me right up for 24 months, no autopay mentioned.

I'll deal with it in a couple years if it's an issue.


----------



## mobouser

Hi all just spotted this special and called and got the 2 year credit. I used the 1-800-824-9081 number took about 5 minutes. It pays to keep an eye on this forum for this kind of stuff.


----------



## gfrang

RAD said:


> Did you ask for HD Access for free for 2 years (which is the existing customer deal) or free for life (which is for new customers only)?


Just called back and finally got it for 2 years.


----------



## Villager

I just called in and the CSR kept insisting that the offer was only for new subs. I agreed that the "lifetime" offer was for new subs but that there was another offer for 24 months for existing subs. She adamantly said no unless I could direct her to the offer on the DirecTV website.

I thanked her for her troubles, hung up, and I'll call again in a while.


----------



## ARKDTVfan

TheRatPatrol said:


> Just curious to know how you got Starz and Showtime free for 3 months, did you already have it, did you ask for it, or did they just offer it to you? Thanks.


I pay for Starz but Showtime is the part that's free for 3 months 
check out directv.com it's not the only 2 for 1 deal


----------



## Shardin

Villager said:


> I just called in and the CSR kept insisting that the offer was only for new subs. I agreed that the "lifetime" offer was for new subs but that there was another offer for 24 months for existing subs. She adamantly said no unless I could direct her to the offer on the DirecTV website.
> 
> I thanked her for her troubles, hung up, and I'll call again in a while.


Looks like you need to ask for "Promotions". The 1st line csr would only offer me a year, I insisted and was transferred to promotions and they know about the offer.

Again, you need to be on autopay to get the offer.


----------



## FriscoJohnny

Got the 24 mo promo added to my account this afternoon without any problem. I will enjoy it, but I'd suspect it to be short-lived. That $10/mo loss of revenue is going to show up again somewhere... package prices, mirror/lease fee, DVR fee, somewhere.


----------



## sheureka

I just called and with no hold time and no transfer the credit (24 months) was applied to my account. Took about 3 minutes. By the way, I'm bundled with Qwest and that definitely shows up as being autopay. Thanks everybody! - sheureka


----------



## mcbeevee

dcowboy7 said:


> Whats the big deal about this autopay $$ issue ?
> Just put it on the credit card & u still control when/how much $$ u pay.


If you keep a close watch on your account activity, autopay is not a big deal. If you get hit with a $400 charge (like me) for a receiver that was returned 4 weeks earlier and have to jump through hoops to get it reversed, autopay is a big deal. After that happened, I cancelled autopay so that I can see all of my charges before payment!


----------



## innuss

Called the 800 # & got the same deal after the csr talked to a supervisor. The only stipulation is that I have to be enrolled in auto pay throughout the promotional period. Thanks all! 
I'll play the Sunday Ticket game in August after hearing what people are getting.


----------



## xtc

called the 800-531-5000 number, got a clueless rep who had no idea that it was for existing customers as well, barely spoke english so i hung up and went through retention, to get better service, and he wouldn't do it without applying auto-pay to my account. Said its the only way to have this done. The people who have gotten this without doing the auto-pay, are you SURE that it wasn't actually applied to your account? cause this guy made it sound like it's an automated process, can anyone here confirm that they got this without the auotopay?

Also, he confirmed that for new customers, it's Lifetime, but for existing, it's just 24 months. I don't get why they just did it for 24 months even though it says on DirecTV.com that there is no longer a fee at all.


----------



## bosco10021

snork said:


> Just got off the phone, asked for "Promotions", said "I understand you're now offering free hd for existing customers to match your competition and I'd like to take advantage of that" and the nice lady set me right up for 24 months, no autopay mentioned.
> 
> I'll deal with it in a couple years if it's an issue.


I just did what you mentioned and got my credit of $10 for 24 months.(I all ready had autopay setup). The CSR also gave me 3 months of HD Extra for free without me even asking for anything additional.

*My question is where do I look on my online account to verify that I received what was promised ?*


----------



## dcowboy7

mcbeevee said:


> If you keep a close watch on your account activity, autopay is not a big deal. If you get hit with a $400 charge (like me) for a receiver that was returned 4 weeks earlier and have to jump through hoops to get it reversed, autopay is a big deal. After that happened, I cancelled autopay so that I can see all of my charges before payment!


But again u do see all your charges before payment.

My directv bill shows up on my credit card bill on june 24 but the credit card doesnt need to be paid until july 8.

+ anyone who doesnt watch their accounts closely is an ______ anyways.


----------



## Davenlr

If you sign up on the website for eBill, you will get the bill notice at least a week before they charge the money to your account.


----------



## drew64

Well i called and was told would need to sign up for auto pay and it would only be for 2 years. I just dont get how DTV gets away with offering only new customers free for life HD but if you have been a long time customer you can only get it for 24 months. It just makes poor business sense. Just offer all your customers the 10 dollar credit and do it without calling or e mailing. That would be great customer service.


----------



## xtc

Dradran said:


> So I called up again today and did exactly what Davenlr said above. First Csr transferred me to another department and then I was able to get Free HD for 24 months. Then I asked him to take off ST To-Go. Was transferred to a specialist and she gave me 20 bucks off for 6 months for renewing my ST.
> 
> Much better success than yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


what the hell is ST ? must everyone abbreviate everything??? so damn annoying! :nono2:


----------



## bosco10021

xtc said:


> what the hell is ST ? must everyone abbreviate everything. so damn annoying! :nono2:


ST = Sunday Ticket


----------



## Blurayfan

xtc said:


> what the hell is ST ? must everyone abbreviate everything. so damn annoying! :nono2:


DirecTV's NFL *S*unday *T*icket.


----------



## spartanstew

Well, decided to call and it took less than 2 minutes.

Felt a bit bad (but not much), since I'm already receiving $31 in credits every month. With this additional $10 in credits, my bill will only be about $85 for Choice XTRA and EVERY movie channel (plus DVR, HD and 3 receivers). Sweet.


----------



## dcowboy7

Villager said:


> She adamantly said no unless I could direct her to the offer on the DirecTV website.


You shoudve told her it is on the site:

What is HD Access? 
This service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer.

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1819/session/L3NpZC9aRzQtck0xaw==


----------



## Davenlr

spartanstew said:


> Well, decided to call and it took less than 2 minutes.
> 
> Felt a bit bad (but not much), since I'm already receiving $31 in credits every month. With this additional $10 in credits, my bill will only be about $85 for Choice XTRA and EVERY movie channel (plus DVR, HD and 3 receivers). Sweet.


If you feel REAL bad about it, you can always give the extra month to the World Wildlife Fund to help pay for cleaning pelicans. (I do every month, worthwhile cause)...


----------



## dcowboy7

xtc said:


> must everyone abbreviate everything??? so damn annoying! :nono2:


Must people swear....so annoying.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

MysteryMan said:


> HD is "free" if you use auto pay. That's like when a bank offeres "free" checking as long as you maintain a minimum balance. "No Charge" would be more applicable.


Maintaining a minimum balance ties up my money. Having to auto pay doesn't cost me anything...that seems free to me, as in no monetary cost...HD without paying any money...a service with no cost to me. 

Mike


----------



## xtc

I currently have a promotion on my account where I already get a $10 credit for the HD Access. It runs out in 9 months. Whats the best way to approach this new promotion of 24 months of Free HD access in my situation to get the most out of it? Ideally, I would try to get in on this new promo after the 9 months are up, but this is probably a limited time promotion like the one for new customers, right?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

dcowboy7 said:


> You shoudve told her it is on the site:
> 
> What is HD Access?
> This service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer.
> 
> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1819/session/L3NpZC9aRzQtck0xaw==


After reading that is seems we don't have to do anything and it's free...with no stipulations...Cool. 

It doesn't say any thing about 24 months...interesting. :scratchin

Mike


----------



## Paul E Fox II

Paul E Fox II said:


> I know for a fact that there are many ways to do it and plan to attempt all of them if and when necessary. I haven't jumped today just because I'm trying to wait a bit for the waters to settle and see what floats.
> 
> My only wish is to try NOT to cause my CFO more problems than she already has with the monthly budget. If she's happy, then I don't have to sleep with one eye open at night, you know?


Ok...I called and in less that three minutes I now have a credit for Free HD Access for 24 months.

My conversation started with me saying "I'm looking at your website right now and I see that HD Access is now supposedly free...how do I get that?"

Not a mention of Auto Pay one time...CSR didn't ask, he just did it (Thanks CSR Steve!).

Checked our online account and there is the $10.00 credit for 24 months.

Done and Done.

I figure the HD Access charge will be gone long before that 24 month period but if it's not, I'll worry about it then.

Again, not a word about Auto Pay was mentioned and it shows me as "Not Enrolled" on my Account Activity page.

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!


----------



## bratboy

I've been rather lucky the last few times I've called. Each time got a CSR that actually knew what they were doing and honestly helpful. I only got 3 months of movie credits. I can't decide if I want to call and see if they will change mine from 3 to 6 like others have gotten or just be happy with the 3 for now and just call back later.


----------



## Villager

I was talking to "Promotions", and I do have autopay, and I do have an eligible level of programming. It was just that the CSR didn't know anything about this offer and either couldn't, or wouldn't find it.


----------



## Villager

Thanks for posting this reference. I'll use it when I call back.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Pulled the trigger. I was just told I have "free HD for life". "The $10 discount adjustment will automatically renew after 24 months". I was also told this does not renew your contract. 

FYI - "auto pay" never mentioned.

Thanks again DSBTALK


----------



## Tubaman-Z

Thanks for the tips here. Just called - got 24 months of free HD Access, 3 months of Starz, and 3 months of HD Extra Pack. Left my TotalChoice+ legacy package intact. Already had auto-pay setup. Suzy the CSR was very helpful, knowledgeable (at least on this topic) and polite. I've marked Sept 5 on my calendar to call and cancel Starz and HD Extra Pack.


----------



## mikeny

I wonder if they simply don't have a code to enter a "for life promo" so the best they could do now is offer the 24 months. I am confident that they will either renew the offer upon expiration (provided you call) or the fee will disappear...whatever comes first..


----------



## pappy97

snork said:


> Just got off the phone, asked for "Promotions", said "I understand you're now offering free hd for existing customers to match your competition and I'd like to take advantage of that" and the nice lady set me right up for 24 months, no autopay mentioned.
> 
> I'll deal with it in a couple years if it's an issue.





Hutchinshouse said:


> Pulled the trigger. I was just told I have "free HD for life". "The $10 discount adjustment will automatically renew after 24 months". I was also told this does not renew your contract.
> 
> FYI - "auto pay" never mentioned.
> 
> Thanks again DSBTALK


 Some here insist that autopay is required, but we get people reporting that they are getting it w/o autopay. I'd suggest playing CSR roulette until you get it w/o autopay if you don't want to do autopay.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

pappy97 said:


> Some here insist that autopay is required, but we get people reporting that they are getting it w/o autopay. I'd suggest playing CSR roulette until you get it w/o autopay if you don't want to do autopay.


I confirmed auto pay not active.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Hutchinshouse said:


> I confirmed auto pay not active.


Mine currently says the same thing but the lady I talked to said it would take 30 days for Auto Pay to start.


----------



## Doug Brott

Since Autopay is a requirement of the plan, don't be surprised if the discount falls off .. DIRECTV might do some sort of reconciliation from time to time.


----------



## sheureka

They got caught flat footed on this one. The same question page that says HD access "is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer" also says that new HD channels will be covered by the $10/month fee. I'd guess within the next couple of days the website will get cleaned up. - sheureka


----------



## Davenlr

Doug Brott said:


> Since Autopay is a requirement of the plan, don't be surprised if the discount falls off .. DIRECTV might do some sort of reconciliation from time to time.


My CSR specifically told me if I cancelled autobillpay, or changed credit cards, it would automatically remove the free HD. Also said if my account was suspended for any reason, the 24 month Free HD would not be, and will expire June 2012, regardless of suspension activity on the account.


----------



## Barcthespark

I called 1-800-531-5000 and spoke with a very knowledgeable and pleasant CSR named Tasha. I told her I saw on the website that HD access is now free and I wanted to see how to get it applied to my account. She knew exactly what I was talking about and explained it is free for life for new customers, free for 24 months for existing customers, and that she could take care of it for me right now.

She also offered me either Starz or Showtime for free for 3 months. I asked which package has more HD channels and she explained the differences between the two packages.

There was never any mention of auto pay or contract extension.

Tasha also explained:
1. If I cancel Starz before so many days (30?) I'll be charged a fee.
2. I can cancel Starz after so many days (30?) and have it switched to Showtime for the remainder of the 3 month free period.
3. I need to call in and cancel Starz just prior to the expiration of the 3 month free period to avoid being billed for the next month.

The only reason I included all of this detail is to show how knowledgeable and helpful Tasha was. I complain when I get a bad CSR, so I want to give full credit when I get a great CSR!


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Doug Brott said:


> Since Autopay is a requirement of the plan, don't be surprised if the discount falls off .. DIRECTV might do some sort of reconciliation from time to time.


Mum's the word :lol:



Michael D'Angelo;2487561 said:


> Mine currently says the same thing but the lady I talked to said it would take 30 days for Auto Pay to start.


I'm confident I'm not setup for auto pay. I never had to provide a credit card or checking account #. The CSR never mentioned a word about AP.


----------



## sdirv

Cool......just got off the phone with D*, got free HD for 24 months, free HD Max Pack for 3 months.....

Since my D* bill is bundled with my Qwest phone/internet/cellphone bill, I couldn't unbundle to do the autopay thing....D* had a written procedure for that and the supervisor was able to take care of it for me.....


----------



## Hutchinshouse

sheureka said:


> They got caught flat footed on this one. The same question page that says HD access "is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer" also says that new HD channels will be covered by the $10/month fee. I'd guess within the next couple of days the website will get cleaned up. - sheureka


I agree.
Here are two places stating it's free. No mention of auto pay requirement. Hopefully the "clean up" is removing the $10 fee.


----------



## MysteryMan

Wonders how many versions of "Free" HD access there are?


----------



## camo

Hutchinshouse said:


> I agree.
> Here are two places stating it's free. No mention of auto pay requirement. Hopefully the "clean up" is removing the $10 fee.


It would suck for stock holders if it was a 10,000,000 dollar mistake :eek2:. Wonder what stocks do if it was.


----------



## MysteryMan

Hutchinshouse said:


> I agree.
> Here are two places stating it's free. No mention of auto pay requirement. Hopefully the "clean up" is removing the $10 fee.


I've seen this to.


----------



## MysteryMan

Now let me get this straight. Newbies get it "free" for life, exsisting customers get it "free" for two years. Some have to have auto pay. Some don't. Some got a great deal from csr Steve. Others got o great deal from csr Tasha. Hutchinshouse and myself have seen it with no strings attached. Looks like a Chinese Fire Drill to me!


----------



## Tusk

I called and asked for promotions. Told the lady that I wanted the free HD for 24 month deal. She said no problem and asked me to hold. After holding for a minute or two, she came back and said the best she could give me was 6 months free. 

I told her I knew for a fact they had a 24 month promo. She said that she was wrong and apologized and asked me to hold again. After about 3 minutes, she told me 12 months was the best she could give me. She said I had the option of speaking to an account specialist. 

She transferred me and the guy immediately knew what I was talking about. Told me that I had to maintain autopay and at least choice level of programming. Added the credit to my account with no problem.


----------



## MysteryMan

Tusk said:


> I called and asked for promotions. Told the lady that I wanted the free HD for 24 month deal. She said no problem and asked me to hold. After holding for a minute or two, she came back and said the best she could give me was 6 months free.
> 
> I told her I knew for a fact they had a 24 month promo. She said that she was wrong and apologized and asked me to hold again. After about 3 minutes, she told me 12 months was the best she could give me. She said I had the option of speaking to an account specialist.
> 
> She transferred me and the guy immediately knew what I was talking about. Told me that I had to maintain autopay and at least choice level of programming. Added the credit to my account with no problem.


I get it. Monty Hall secretly bought DirecTV and we're all playing "Lets Make A Deal"!


----------



## TBlazer07

I was given a choice of 1 YR FREE HD without Auto bill pay or 2 years with ABP. I took the 1 year and will deal with it a year from now.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

MysteryMan said:


> Now let me get this straight. Newbies get it "free" for life, exsisting customers get it "free" for two years. Some have to have auto pay. Some don't. Some got a great deal from csr Steve. Others got o great deal from csr Tasha. Hutchinshouse and myself have seen it with no strings attached. Looks like a Chinese Fire Drill to me!


Some say tomato, some say tomato. :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan

TheRatPatrol said:


> Some say tomato, some say tomato. :lol:


Maybe you and I should start a pool and take bets on which version is right.


----------



## HDJulie

I called & asked for Promotions. I spoke with David, who had a fairly heavy spanish accent & he didn't tell me where he was so I might have gotten an offshore CSR office. I told David the spiel about hearing about the 24 months free HD access. I am not on auto-pay. David told me yes, he knew about this & said he needed to see "how loyal a customer I was" :-0. He came back & said he had given me the credit. Autopay was never mentioned. I don't yet see the credit on my account, though.


----------



## bossfan50

Has anyone received the HD 2 year credit with an existing account credit? In April I received a 12 month programming credit as compensation for the Versus dispute. Will an HD Access credit stack with the existing credit I have? Since D* is in the middle of updating the web site for free HD I'm going to wait until later in the week to see if there is a press release but I thought I would inquire if my existing programming credit will prevent me from getting the HD Access credit.


----------



## Smoot

Thanks to everyone for all the feedback on this deal. First, the front-line CSRs seem to be utterly clueless. The one lady I talked with said that since I had the Choice Xtra +HD DVR package, my HD was "already free and included with my price." If only she could have seen my blank stare. Even after trying to explain, rationally of course, how the Choice Xtra + DVR itself was $69.99 and how the $79.99 was the result of the $10 extra charge for HD, I realized that I was getting no where fast. So, I then remembered that I needed to cancel ESPN Gameplan prior to August. She couldn't do that and, instead, had to transfer me to "another division." Retentions, here we come!

The guy at Retentions was really good, and when I told him to cancel Gameplan, he offered me $20 credit on my bill for 6 months to offset the charge. That was a done deal (even if I have to suffer through some of my school's games in craptacular sub-SD). Then, after inquiring about the Free HD for new customers and wanting to get a credit to my account, he said I could agree to autopay with my CC and get a $10 credit for 24 months. After a few periods on hold, everything is golden! I check my account activity, and both the $20 credit (for Gameplan) and $10 credit for HD show up.

Again, thanks everyone . . . every bits of savings help these days.


----------



## Bob Coxner

TheRatPatrol said:


> I just called in and got it added. I spoke to a very nice lady (Joyce) in Alabama.
> 
> So they have call centers in Alabama, Colorado, and Utah, anywhere else?


Boise, Idaho, Oklahoma (Tulsa? I can't remember exactly) and Manila.


----------



## vbush

"To be eligible for Free HD for Life you must activate and maintain the CHOICE package or above, at least one (1) HD receiver, HD Access and enrollment in Auto Bill pay. To access DIRECTV HD programming, HD Access fee ($10.00/mo.), a DIRECTV Slimline Dish, HD receiver, and HD television equipment are required. Number of channels varies by package."

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/competition/dish/hd


----------



## Hutchinshouse

vbush said:


> "To be eligible for Free HD for Life you must activate and maintain the CHOICE package or above, at least one (1) HD receiver, HD Access and enrollment in Auto Bill pay. To access DIRECTV HD programming, HD Access fee ($10.00/mo.), a DIRECTV Slimline Dish, HD receiver, and HD television equipment are required. Number of channels varies by package."
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/competition/dish/hd


:scratchin!rolling


----------



## eneg

I got the deal too!

I'll never leave DirectV as long as they have ST, but I hope that DISH never goes belly-up!
I can only imagine what we would be paying without competition!


----------



## bjflynn04

I called 1-800-531-5000 and asked for Promotions Department at the voice prompt. CSR came on the line and I asked about the Free HD for 24 months and he added it no problems even with the fact that I don't have autopay.


----------



## Maleman

bossfan50 said:


> Has anyone received the HD 2 year credit with an existing account credit? In April I received a 12 month programming credit as compensation for the Versus dispute. Will an HD Access credit stack with the existing credit I have? Since D* is in the middle of updating the web site for free HD I'm going to wait until later in the week to see if there is a press release but I thought I would inquire if my existing programming credit will prevent me from getting the HD Access credit.


I think this is the reason for confusion on my acct when I called. I think I purchased CI or ST or some other package and was told I would be getting 6,8,12 months of ($-10 credit) thus one CS rep said I was already getting the discount *shrug*

Oh well.

I am also still in my first yr of service, maybe that makes a difference. I am currently subbed to Choice Extra + HDPVR


----------



## mrcon0728

I used the exact same script and got the same deal, no autopay and 24 months free HD $10.00 credit. Thanks for all the info. I love this site!


----------



## spartanstew

HDJulie said:


> I called & asked for Promotions. I spoke with David, who had a fairly heavy spanish accent & he didn't tell me where he was so I might have gotten an offshore CSR office.


Which offshore CSR office might that be?


----------



## bossfan50

bossfan50 said:


> Has anyone received the HD 2 year credit with an existing account credit? In April I received a 12 month programming credit as compensation for the Versus dispute. Will an HD Access credit stack with the existing credit I have? Since D* is in the middle of updating the web site for free HD I'm going to wait until later in the week to see if there is a press release but I thought I would inquire if my existing programming credit will prevent me from getting the HD Access credit.





Maleman said:


> I think this is the reason for confusion on my acct when I called. I think I purchased CI or ST or some other package and was told I would be getting 6,8,12 months of ($-10 credit) thus one CS rep said I was already getting the discount *shrug*
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> I am also still in my first yr of service, maybe that makes a difference. I am currently subbed to Choice Extra + HDPVR


Yup, I'm going to call later this week if there is not any new info in a press release that all customers will get free HD. I'll try to push things to a promotions or retention CSR and tell them that the credit that I'm currently getting has nothing to do with the current free HD promotion.


----------



## mikeny

Yes! After talking to a CSR in billing who felt I was ineligible for 24 months free due to being bundled with Verizon, she transferred me to 'Promos' where I talked to a great CSR named Toshi. 

I told him how yesterday I was only put in for 6 months of free HD Access instead of the standard 24 that existing subs are getting. I wondered aloud if they could swap the promos: 

At first he said I met only 2 of the conditions: 1 year in good standing and choice or above programming but not the 3rd condition: auto bill pay. I explained that I'm on Verizon bundled billing and it is certainly paid automatically every month. 

He put me on hold and came back and said he had great news: He was able to enter the 24 months.
HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00)
Yesterday they had put in HD Access - 6mosFree HDExist($10.00) call 2
and apparently 06/05/2010 $10/6MSummerCRG	($10.00) from call 1????

I wonder if yesterday's credits are going to disappear. I do not see any reversals of yesterday's credits.


----------



## tonymus

I'm already on autopay, I called the 5000 number, and it was handled quickly and by the first person I got on the phone (2 years, $10/mo credit)...thanks, DBStalk!!!


----------



## compnurd

mikeny said:


> Yes! After talking to a CSR in billing who felt I was ineligible for 24 months free due to being bundled with Verizon, she transferred me to 'Promos' where I talked to a great CSR named Toshi.
> 
> I told him how yesterday I was only put in for 6 months of free HD Access instead of the standard 24 that existing subs are getting. I wondered aloud if they could swap the promos:
> 
> At first he said I met only 2 of the conditions: 1 year in good standing and choice or above programming but not the 3rd condition: auto bill pay. I explained that I'm on Verizon bundled billing and it is certainly paid automatically every month.
> 
> He put me on hold and came back and said he had great news: He was able to enter the 24 months.
> HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00)
> Yesterday they had put in HD Access - 6mosFree HDExist($10.00) call 2
> and apparently 06/05/2010 $10/6MSummerCRG	($10.00) from call 1????
> 
> I wonder if yesterday's credits are going to disappear. I do not see any reversals of yesterday's credits.


Bonus if they dont


----------



## marker101

Well, called in and asked, they said I didn't qualify for the offer because I don't have autopay. The CSR couldn't give me a straight answer as to when they would take payment, so I concluded the call with no credit applied.

And I couldn't tell you my CSR's name either, even if i tried 

And for those who keep saying pay with a credit card... I CAN'T.


----------



## RAD

marker101 said:


> The CSR couldn't give me a straight answer as to when they would take payment, so I concluded the call with no credit applied.(


I use a CC for autopay and the charge usually posts to my aco**** a day or two after the billing date at DirecTV and has been that way for years, at least for me.


----------



## marker101

Alright. I set up Autopay on my account again. I can't wait for this decision to bite me in the wallet. 24 month credit applied.


----------



## steve1a

Thanks for the heads up - (I've been with DirecTv since 2001) &
I just spoke with a CSR and got offered the $10 credit for 12 months without having the auto pay plus they gave me 3 months of the Starz/Encore channels all with no extra commitment - 
(which BTW is going to be up in July this year) 
They also said they will review my account in 12 months and may offer an extension of the HD discount then.


----------



## bjflynn04

marker101 said:


> Alright. I set up Autopay on my account again. I can't wait for this decision to bite me in the wallet. 24 month credit applied.


That is weird because I was able to get a CSR to add it for me without adding Autopay.


----------



## HDJulie

spartanstew said:


> Which offshore CSR office might that be?


I thought there was at least one offshore office -- maybe in the Phillipines? I don't know that for sure, though. Thought I read that here.


----------



## marker101

bjflynn04 said:


> That is weird because I was able to get a CSR to add it for me without adding Autopay.


all depends who you get, fortunately with my luck, i was doomed to not have it the way i would have wanted it. the first guy i talked who told me that I needed autopay "noted my call on my account", so even if i hung up and called back, this employee of the month's notes would be seen (it was noted, i tried).

now i have to mail in voided checks and pray they get this right. i'll keep thinking about the credit in the long term.


----------



## ronkuba

Got it without auto pay.


----------



## mdavej

ronkuba said:


> Got it without auto pay.


That's great. I hope you slip through the cracks and are able to keep the discount more than a month, but I have my doubts.


----------



## chevyguy559

marker101 said:


> now i have to mail in voided checks and pray they get this right. i'll keep thinking about the credit in the long term.


Huh? 

I have AutoPay and pay with my Checking Account and never had to send them a voided check.....might want to check on that.....all I had to do was enter my routing # and account # from the bottom of my check....


----------



## prozone1

2 minute wait on the phone 
got it no problem


----------



## SParker

What are the dangers of auto-pay?


----------



## Marvin

I was going to get the $10 credit for 2 years but was told it was because I was I valuable customer for 7 years...however..they wouldn't do it when I went the promo dept because I wasn't an authorized user of the account all of a sudden. When we had directv set up initially it was in my wifes name, but shortly after that I was added to the account and I started paying the bill when my wife quit her job. Just as recently as this past December I had called and had a box swapped out with no problem, and now all of a sudden Im not an authorized user..lol..I have to wait til in the morning, didn't want to wake my wife up even if it would save $240, I dont think she would be very happy.


----------



## betterdan

Marvin said:


> I have to wait til in the morning, didn't want to wake my wife up even if it would save $240, I dont think she would be very happy.


Good thinking. If I had tried that I might have saved some money but then I'd be watching Directv out of one bruised eye and 1 eye swollen shut.:eek2:


----------



## Syzygy

Marvin said:


> I was going to get the $10 credit for 2 years but was told it was because I was I valuable customer for 7 years...


I think it has nothing to do with longevity or "hearts" or how big your monthly bill is. Everyone is eligible.

I called D* a few hours ago, and as soon as I said "DirecTV is offering free HD access for new customers," the CSR immediately said "Current customers too" and gave me 24 months of free HD Access after verifiying that I'm using paperless billing through Qwest.


----------



## Syzygy

betterdan said:


> Good thinking. If I had tried that I might have saved some money but then I'd be watching Directv out of one bruised eye and 1 eye swollen shut. :eek2:


I detest this kind of "joke." It implies that all wives have the implicit right to physically abuse their husbands. If that were true, then husbands could feel free to do likewise to their wives.


----------



## bobnielsen

betterdan said:


> Good thinking. If I had tried that I might have saved some money but then I'd be watching Directv out of one bruised eye and 1 eye swollen shut.:eek2:


That might make 3D viewing a bit difficult :lol:

I called but couldn't get the voice recognition to understand what I wanted. Some outfits let you get to a human by pressing "0" but that didn't work. I'll try again later.


----------



## Syzygy

bobnielsen said:


> I called but couldn't get the voice recognition to understand what I wanted. Some outfits let you get to a human by pressing "0" but that didn't work. I'll try again later.


You can get a human by pressing '1' followed by many, many presses of '0'. (But they're all gone after midnight, I think.)


----------



## randu

This is from Skybox and I thought it was interesting.
Randy

SkyBOX: FREE! DISH & DIRECT Duke It Out


Last week DISH unleashed the word "FREE" like a scantily clad model strolling into the midst of your mother's best friend's garden party. Henceforth (for a limited time, with conditions and codicils), they announced, DISH would offer HD services (but not equipment) for FREE!

It had all the more impact because it landed in my email as a nice little note from the PR folks ... no official press release ... no particular hoopla ... and I was puzzled. Of course, I soon discovered one possible reason for the low-key approach: Most of the cable guys have been offering no-fee HD channels for quite a while now so maybe the DI****es didn't feel it merited a big to-do.

Not so at DIRECTV which promptly countered with its own FREE HD offer, which, of course, it pretty much had to. But the folks at DISH had already cornered the big flowered-hat prize for the hoopla which followed their announcement. 

Now, of course, we must come to the conditions, codicils and such. DISH has a nice leg up by extending its FREE offer to existing customers ... DIRECTV has countered with a $5/month fee for HD receivers vs DISH's $7/month to $17/month prices .... DISH has made its offer good through September 28 vs DIRECT's six-week cutoff ... but then DIRECT does not require pre-pay for service or paperless billing to qualify vs .... Well, you get the idea.

But beneath the fine-print parsing, fees or no fees, the bottom line comes down to who gets the subs ... and, of course, what those subs will cost. Our friend Tom Eagan at Collins Stewart points out that, "In order to break-even on the HD offer, DISH would have to lift the HD customers by about 15-20% over the current level." Obviously, DIRECTV will also need an infusion of HD subs in order to offset their offer. But DIRECT is running fat on the cash side, while DISH is running lean. So in the end it may all come down to who does the best posing. Like any good garden party.•


----------



## James Long

SkyBOX said:


> DISH has made its offer good through September 28 vs DIRECT's six-week cutoff ...


This is an error in reporting.

The $15 off offer (selling $39.99 packages for $24.99 per month for 12 months) ends September 28th. The "Free HD for Life" offer is ongoing. There is no stated end date for DISH's free offer.

(I've seen some people misread DISH's fine print on the TV ads as saying the "Free HD for Life" was only for 12 months ... so I can understand why someone could be confused.)


----------



## Mike Bertelson

bobnielsen said:


> That might make 3D viewing a bit difficult :lol:
> 
> I called but couldn't get the voice recognition to understand what I wanted. Some outfits let you get to a human by pressing "0" but that didn't work. I'll try again later.


I just say "operator" and it transfers me.

Mike


----------



## jsmuga

Wording has changed on D* website:

HD Access is the name of DIRECTV's HD service. If you have a High-Def TV, you need HD service to get an HD picture. Your TV alone won't give you an HD picture. HD Access provides the HD service you need to see the HD channels available in your TV package. This service is now FREE if you're a new DIRECTV customer. No matter how many HD receivers you have in your DIRECTV system, there's no extra charge to receive HD channels.


----------



## MysteryMan

jsmartin99 said:


> Wording has changed on D* website:
> 
> HD Access is the name of DIRECTV's HD service. If you have a High-Def TV, you need HD service to get an HD picture. Your TV alone won't give you an HD picture. HD Access provides the HD service you need to see the HD channels available in your TV package. This service is now FREE if you're a new DIRECTV customer. No matter how many HD receivers you have in your DIRECTV system, there's no extra charge to receive HD channels.


The one constent with DirecTV is that newbies get all the perks and exsisting customers are taken for granted!


----------



## Mike Bertelson

They changed it here too.

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2647/kw/hd access/r_id/104513



> _DIRECTV HD service is now FREE *for new *DIRECTV customers, for as long as you stay a DIRECTV customer. To get HD, first make sure you have a High-Def TV. When you order DIRECTV, add HD service to your TV package as well as an HD or HD DVR receiver. With DIRECTV HD, you have access to the most full-time HD channels on any satellite or cable TV provider, the most movies in 1080p HD (the same stunning picture quality as Blu-ray™), theater-quality Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround Sound, the most sports in HD and your local channels in HD.
> 
> If you're already a DIRECTV customer and don't have HD service, you can upgrade online by signing in to "My Account," and then go to "My Services" and select "High Definition (HD)."_


Mike


----------



## spartanstew

SParker said:


> What are the dangers of auto-pay?


The only danger is if you don't review your bill online and get charged for something in error. As long as you check your bill each month after it's posted (and call and correct any errors), there's no danger.


----------



## jasonblair

spartanstew said:


> The only danger is if you don't review your bill online and get charged for something in error. As long as you check your bill each month after it's posted (and call and correct any errors), there's no danger.


You've completely overlooked the bigger danger of autopay... Not having enough money in your account at the time they charge you, and paying a big overdraft fee.


----------



## paragon

jasonblair said:


> You've completely overlooked the bigger danger of autopay... Not having enough money in your account at the time they charge you, and paying a big overdraft fee.


Use a credit card.


----------



## jasonblair

paragon said:


> Use a credit card.


Credit cards also have limits and overlimit fees, the last time I checked... Unless you have that American Express Black Card!


----------



## Ken984

I just called in and got the 24 months free HD. Also got HBO and Cinemax for 3 months(Cinemax free). Super easy, less than 10 minutes. Thanks to everyone for their information.


----------



## jasonblair

Does getting the 24 months HD free reset your 2 year term?


----------



## DodgerKing

jasonblair said:


> Credit cards also have limits and overlimit fees, the last time I checked... Unless you have that American Express Black Card!


If one is running their CC that high, then they probably should not be paying for TV to begin with


----------



## goober55

I just called and said "promotions" and got transferred there. I explained I am a new customer...just signed up May 3rd & was wondering if I was eligible for the free HD for 24 month promotion, since I just did also sign up for autopay. The gal in promotions seemed pretty positive I would be eligible, but when she transfered me to someone else I was shot down, saying that while I am a new customer & signed up for autopay, I was not eligible. She seemed to hint that if I was a long standing customer that maybe they would have made an exception. Does this sound right ? Has anyone had any luck that maybe signed up in May like I did ?

Thanks, goober


----------



## Hutchinshouse

jasonblair said:


> Does getting the 24 months HD free reset your 2 year term?


nope


----------



## ciurca

My csr insisted on auto bill pay. Not worth $10 for me. My wife pays the home bills and likes to "push" payments electronically. She hates not knowing which payments are auto and which she needs to push from the bill pay website.


----------



## mmmason23

I'm a new customer at about may 18th. I just called and got it. But it wasn't as easy as the others. First she said I wasn't egilible, not a typo that's how she said it, because I didn't have autopsy from the start of my term. I said how could I have known to sign up for autopay to get a promotion that hadn't started yet. She put me on hold for five minutes, and came back and said she could do it. She at first was telling me to call back in a month and try. I suspect that if I had autopay from the start they may have gave me HD for life being I'm such a new customer. I would call back.


----------



## Car1181

Thanks again to DBSTalk! I don't know how many hundreds of dollars I've saved over the years on promos that I found out about here (free DVR upgrades/swaps/etc.) but I just saved another $240.00 with a two minute phone call. Spoke to Jenny who didn't ask for anything but my account number. She checked the account, said that I qualified for 24 months free and applied the first $10.00 credit immediately. No mention of auto pay, but I am bundled with my Verizon account.


----------



## Lee L

jasonblair said:


> Credit cards also have limits and overlimit fees, the last time I checked... Unless you have that American Express Black Card!


All regular AMEX charge cards (Green, Gold, Platinum and I guess the Black, though I have no experience with that one) have no set limit or overlimit fees as long as you pay it in full each month. We run most of our normal spending through our AMEX and get reward points and it is paid each month. Certainly, adding a $75-$150 direcTV bill each month will not trigger any issues with AMEX.


----------



## terryfoster

Here's my experience when dialing the 5000 number:

The first CSR I talked to in promotions said the best he could do was 6 months. I asked to talk to a supervisor, was told to hold and was hung up on.

The second CSR I talked to couldn't find an expiration date for my offer and after I was on hold came back with the 24 month offer, noted my account, and transferred me to programming. 

The CSR in programming offered some premium channel deals, but I declined. He promptly added the offer which was noted on my account.

In checking my account online (minutes later), I have a -$10 balance on my account attributed to "HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc".

Woot!


----------



## Hutchinshouse

MicroBeta said:


> They changed it here too.
> 
> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2647/kw/hd access/r_id/104513
> 
> Mike


They missed this one:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/new_customer/base_packages.jsp?language=ENGLISH&_requestid=1329255#lb

"The best in HD just got even better. DIRECTV not only has more full-time HD channels than any satellite or cable TV provider - but now* DIRECTV HD is FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer*."


----------



## spanishannouncetable

I tried for the 2yr/$10 "free HD" and was told I qualified but only with Auto-pay. After some hemming and hawing about that last part, the CSR said they could give it to me for 6 months w/o the Auto-pay. I took it since I bet Directv gets rid of the fee by then, and if they don't I can always call back in 6 months & try again


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Hutchinshouse said:


> They missed this one:
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/new_customer/base_packages.jsp?language=ENGLISH&_requestid=1329255#lb
> 
> "The best in HD just got even better. DIRECTV not only has more full-time HD channels than any satellite or cable TV provider - but now* DIRECTV HD is FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer*."


That statement seems to be gone from that link. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## Hutchinshouse

MicroBeta said:


> That statement seems to be gone from that link. :shrug:
> 
> Mike


still there (half way down the page) next to Depp's picture.


----------



## ATARI

Trying...first CSR insisted on auto-pay, I said no thanks.

Second one was checking with 'supervisor' and we got disconnected.

Will try again in a few minutes...


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Hutchinshouse said:


> still there (half way down the page) next to Depp's picture.


I don't get a Johnny Depp picture when I go there. Maybe your seeing whats in you cache and they changed it. This is all I see that relates to HD. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## James Long

Hutchinshouse said:


> They missed this one:
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/new_customer/base_packages.jsp?language=ENGLISH&_requestid=1329255#lb
> 
> "The best in HD just got even better. DIRECTV not only has more full-time HD channels than any satellite or cable TV provider - but now* DIRECTV HD is FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer*."


www.directv. com/DTVAPP/ *new_customer* /base_packages.jsp?language=ENGLISH&_requestid=1329255#lb

It seems that page is intended for new customers?


----------



## ATARI

ATARI said:


> Trying...first CSR insisted on auto-pay, I said no thanks.
> 
> Second one was checking with 'supervisor' and we got disconnected.
> 
> Will try again in a few minutes...


Third time was the charm.

Changes not showing online yet, usually that is instant for me, but CSR confirmed that it was done, so we'll see...


----------



## Jon J

CSR in Georgia was just coming on shift and was unaware of the deal. Went away for a few minutes and came back with a 12 month offer. I asked her to research a little more for a 24 month deal. She did. Found it. Added it. No strings.

Then she insisted on telling me the other offers available. One was free Sho for 3 months since I already have Starz. Free is good. Signed up.

All in all a worthwhile call.


----------



## MysteryMan

Like I said yesterday, it's a Chinese Fire Drill!


----------



## stephenC

DodgerKing said:


> If one is running their CC that high, then they probably should not be paying for TV to begin with


+1


----------



## mdavej

ATARI said:


> Trying...first CSR insisted on auto-pay, I said no thanks.
> 
> Second one was checking with 'supervisor' and we got disconnected.
> 
> Will try again in a few minutes...


Even if you do manage to fool a CSR into giving it to you, it won't last. Dropping auto-pay stops the discount. So next month, when the systems sees you don't have auto-pay you'll lose the discount. But you never know. Maybe you'll fall through the cracks.

I honestly don't see any big downsides to auto-pay. You get an extra month credit plus whatever points on your credit card. That alone is $12 a year for me, plus another $6 saved in postage (a free lunch or two, or a several rentals from redbox). Not to mention all the time saved. The few extra hours a month I don't have to deal with writing and mailing checks is worth a lot too. If you run into problems, just turn off auto-pay.


----------



## nevea2be

MicroBeta said:


> I don't get a Johnny Depp picture when I go there. Maybe your seeing whats in you cache and they changed it. This is all I see that relates to HD. :shrug:
> 
> Mike


I only get it while using IE where I've never been signed into my account. I always use FF and it doesn't show up there.

Can one just cancel their account and sign back up under the wife's name to get the full new customer discounts?


----------



## Hutchinshouse

MicroBeta said:


> I don't get a Johnny Depp picture when I go there. Maybe your seeing whats in you cache and they changed it. This is all I see that relates to HD. :shrug:
> 
> Mike


I'm not logged into my DIRECTV account when I review the page. I cleared my cache, I still see the verbiage. Maybe not being logged in is the difference??



James Long said:


> www.directv. com/DTVAPP/ *new_customer* /base_packages.jsp?language=ENGLISH&_requestid=1329255#lb
> 
> It seems that page is intended for new customers?


 Yup


----------



## MWoody

Just signed up. I do not have auto bill pay, but they said I did. I have paperless billing. Shows on my account. Thanks for the info from everyone on this site.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Hutchinshouse said:


> I'm not logged into my DIRECTV account when I review the page. I cleared my cache, I still see the verbiage. Maybe not being logged in is the difference??
> 
> Yup


I'm not logged in either.

Mike


----------



## Villager

CSR "Peggy" didn't know about it, but found it quickly and set it up. Since I have accounts at two different locations, she was able to enter the credit for both accounts. Much better than yesterday when the CSR knew nothing, and was unwilling to look.
So, I can begin the week with a $480 savings. I was going to say $480 plus tax, but I think they tax on the original price, and then give the credit. In Florida, the tax is in the 11-13% range on satellite TV services, and therefore significant.

Added info:
I looked at my accounts and found a credit of $11.32 on each account which is the $10 credit, and the $1.32 is the Florida 13.2% tax.


----------



## Doug Brott

MysteryMan said:


> Like I said yesterday, it's a Chinese Fire Drill!


I'd like to say that I think the use of this term is quite derogatory and unnecessary .. That being said, I also don't think it really applies here as "what it is" doesn't really ring true in this situation (to me).


----------



## HIGHWAY

first csr was checking lost her. got call from next csr 24 month deal and showtime for 3 months.


----------



## MRinDenver

As long as you qualify, there is no problem. Took me all of five minutes to grab the $240 discount.


----------



## coota

How do you turn off auto-pay?


----------



## GrumpyBear

MysteryMan said:


> Like I said yesterday, it's a Chinese Fire Drill!


Thank Dish for the Fire Drill and the competion that made this happen. 
Direct didn't plan on doing this, until Jan '11, Dish starting the summer out with the kind of Promo caught them off guard, and has forced Direct to jump through a few hoops. Which is good for both sides.

Sites like this never help Direct or Dish, as they feed the fire of the more knowlegeable user base. I think the main cause of the fire drill for Direct is they hadn't planned on a existing users discount for HD, and Dish opened up to all Dish users new and existing users, no difference between the them(for a change). Only users Dish treated Differently were the HD users that had the 16 channel Platinum package, those users recieved HD for life for free, as a grandfathered item on thier accounts, and didn't have to even call in, it was automatic.

Since Dish's announcement, Direct has had to rework thier offer a little/alot, as they had to work on keeping the backlash down from existing customers, who were seeing that Dish was giving it to both new and old. Having to start up a program 6 months early, on short notice always causes issues. You would think though, Direct would just remove the HD fee all together from your bill, instead of the $10 discount, and they would include both new and existing under the same verbage of HD for LIFE.
Dish would have pounced all over Direct too, if they hadn't started opening up HD to existing clients, too.


----------



## joed32

nevea2be said:


> I only get it while using IE where I've never been signed into my account. I always use FF and it doesn't show up there.
> 
> Can one just cancel their account and sign back up under the wife's name to get the full new customer discounts?


Maybe, but you would have to return your receivers and pay any cancellation fees.


----------



## MRinDenver

GrumpyBear said:


> Thank Dish for the Fire Drill and the competion that made this happen.
> 
> You would think though, Direct would just remove the HD fee all together from your bill, instead of the $10 discount, and they would include both new and existing under the same verbage of HD for LIFE.
> Dish would have pounced all over Direct too, if they hadn't started opening up HD to existing clients, too.


No, good marketing practice proves that a "discount" on a service worth $10 is more valuable than a "free" service.

A "free" service is seen as worth nothing.


----------



## dcowboy7

marker101 said:


> And for those who keep saying pay with a credit card... I CAN'T.


Ive seen this a few times now....why cant people pay with a credit card ?


----------



## bossfan50

Just curious but why does D* have to make auto-pay a requirement. Is it that by giving away $10 a month that they can save that much by not having to end out paper bills?


----------



## bossfan50

dcowboy7 said:


> Ive seen this a few times now....why cant people pay with a credit card ?


Maybe because they don't have a credit card or they can't get a credit card because of credit problems?


----------



## RAD

bossfan50 said:


> Just curious but why does D* have to make auto-pay a requirement. Is it that by giving away $10 a month that they can save that much by not having to end out paper bills?


You can still get a paperbill with autopay, it's not a requirement.


----------



## dpeters11

DodgerKing said:


> If one is running their CC that high, then they probably should not be paying for TV to begin with


I had a card that due to a security breach limited the amount it could be charged at a time (found this out trying to buy an XBox 360 and got declined.) A normal bill wouldn't be a problem, but if you run into a situation where you get charged incorrectly for unreturned equipment, it could be an issue.


----------



## sigma1914

dcowboy7 said:


> Ive seen this a few times now....why cant people pay with a credit card ?


Not everyone has a CC.


bossfan50 said:


> Just curious but why does D* have to make auto-pay a requirement. Is it that by giving away $10 a month that they can save that much by not having to end out paper bills?


Also, guaranteed payment.


----------



## bobnielsen

I just called and the CSR made the change quite easily. By the time I had logged into my account it was already showing a $10 credit.


----------



## dcowboy7

How do u not have a credit card in 2010.

That like saying u dont have electricity.


----------



## Jon J

bossfan50 said:


> Just curious but why does D* have to make auto-pay a requirement.


Doesn't seem to be. I don't have it. It wasn't mentioned. Got the credit anyway. Account still shows "not enrolled" online.


----------



## Doug Brott

GrumpyBear said:


> You would think though, Direct would just remove the HD fee all together from your bill, instead of the $10 discount, and they would include both new and existing under the same verbage of HD for LIFE.


Having seen confusion from everyone .. Insiders, CSRs, customers, etc. .. I have to believe that the billing system @ DIRECTV has a lot of complications associated with it .. from adding new "package descriptions" to allowing for the old way and new way to work simultaneously and a whole lot of other things like Marketing and Sales influences.

In other words, I just don't see it as simple as removing the HD fee altogether. I mean, just on the surface, if DIRECTV did that, their stock price would certainly go down by a fair amount as investors realize that revenues will be down significantly due to that one change. There's pressure from all directions on this one ..

I still think there is a great chance that the HD access fee will vanish within the next 24 months meaning existing customers will have the same "Lifetime" that new customers are getting. It may truly be much easier to add a simple discount into the system and flag it as something to give away if the customer asks .. Logistically, this may really be a workaround while the real fix (no HD access fee) is put into place.

I certainly don't know if my comments above are true or not, but it sure seems that is the way we are headed. Meaning .. guess what .. package rates will be going up again to fill in the gap lost by this change.


----------



## sigma1914

dcowboy7 said:


> How do u not have a credit card in 2010.
> 
> That like saying u dont have electricity.


:nono2: Many people are in the financial hole they're in because of credit cards. They take away the cards from their life to resist spending more.


----------



## Doug Brott

Jon J said:


> Doesn't seem to be. I don't have it. It wasn't mentioned. Got the credit anyway. Account still shows "not enrolled" online.


Hopefully you can keep it .. But as I said, since it's a requirement for the package, the system may "correct" this for you by removing the credit at some point. Just don't be shocked if the credit goes away .. that's all I'd advise.


----------



## James Long

dcowboy7 said:


> Ive seen this a few times now....why cant people pay with a credit card ?


Not everyone wants to get tied to a credit card. There was a time in my life where credit came easy and the bills got high and it was hard to dig out of the debt. That time will not be repeated.

"Debt is dumb, cash is king, and the paid of home mortgage is the status symbol of choice." (Dave Ramsey)

If your credit card is paid off every month and the fees are not too high you may be able to stay in control of your finances. But credit card companies are in business to make money ... they will find a way to part you from yours. Many people have chosen to get out of the game and not play with fire. Some people have made enough mistakes with credit that they can't get reasonable credit any more.

It has taken me over 20 years to get to the point where I don't care when a bill hits my account ... but I still have to be careful to make sure I have enough in my checking account to cover anything I put on my debit card. Part of that management is not using autopay. Emailed statements and even mailed notices are easy to ignore when you don't have to pay them ... If I know the bill won't get paid without action it will get taken care of. And if the "float" in checking isn't high enough mailing the check can wait a day or two or other funds can be transferred in from higher interest paying accounts to cover the expense.

In a nutshell, it is managing your money instead of having money manage you. If you can do that with a credit card and "win" or accept the additional cost as the price of not budgeting more tightly that may work. But it is too easy to put off paying until next month that what we want today ... and that putting off is why many people live controlled by their debt - in fear of losing their money and property - instead of remaining in control.


----------



## bobcamp1

jasonblair said:


> You've completely overlooked the bigger danger of autopay... Not having enough money in your account at the time they charge you, and paying a big overdraft fee.


D* wants an account on record with you so that they can immediately charge the ETF should you decide to cancel, even if you're not supposed be charged for it. It also guarantees a regular monthly payment.

There is also the very minor chance of D* screwing something up in a bad way, so that your $70.00 bill becomes $70,000 instead. That's only happened to me once though, and the bill was quickly fixed.

Autopay to a CC, that way at least you have one extra layer of protection should something go wrong.


----------



## buzzdalf

dcowboy7 said:


> How do u not have a credit card in 2010.
> 
> That like saying u dont have electricity.


I know a few people who have/are switching their lives to a cash only, no credit lifestyle.
I know some people don't have the discipline to pay their credit card balance every month and get in real trouble with their credit cards. As I understand it there is a movement out there for them to cut the cards all together. I've heard of budgeting via labeled envelopes, etc. Go with what works, I guess.

In our house, the credit card is just electronic cash.


----------



## bossfan50

sigma1914 said:


> :nono2: Many people are in the financial hole they're in because of credit cards. They take away the cards from their life to resist spending more.


I have a friend that has gotten rid of all her credit cards and debit cards because she can't control her use of them. There are a lot of people who are unable to control their spending and no credit/debit cards is a drastic step that some have to take.


----------



## GrumpyBear

MRinDenver said:


> No, good marketing practice proves that a "discount" on a service worth $10 is more valuable than a "free" service.
> 
> A "free" service is seen as worth nothing.


So Direct needs to redo its entire ad for new users, then. As free means, worth NOTHING, why would they even be offering it to anybody as FREE.

Sorry in this case Free is better. A discount on a fee that really in this HD age shouldn't even exist, does sound worse than Free in a age of HD TV.


----------



## goober55

Called 3 times, spoke to a supervisor the last time....they absolutely would not budge even though I am a relatively new customer & just did recently sign up for autopay. The super pretty much said I was not new enough of a customer to get the $10 for 24 months, & not an old enough customer. More or less, if I was past my 2 yr agreement, they would have given it to me hands down...but because I am already locked in as a new customer for 2 years they pretty much have me by my *****


----------



## Carl Spock

When I called, the first CSR knew all about the promo, saying I qualified. She transfered me to Phil who was a very pleasant British man and didn't have a clue. But within a couple of minutes he found the package and along the way we talked about this place. He wrote down dbstalk.com as he was very interested. After I hung up, I checked DirecTV's website. I now have a credit for ten dollars and change on my account.

All in all, an enjoyable experience.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Doug Brott said:


> Having seen confusion from everyone .. Insiders, CSRs, customers, etc. .. I have to believe that the billing system @ DIRECTV has a lot of complications associated with it .. from adding new "package descriptions" to allowing for the old way and new way to work simultaneously and a whole lot of other things like Marketing and Sales influences.
> 
> In other words, I just don't see it as simple as removing the HD fee altogether. I mean, just on the surface, if DIRECTV did that, their stock price would certainly go down by a fair amount as investors realize that revenues will be down significantly due to that one change. There's pressure from all directions on this one ..
> 
> I still think there is a great chance that the HD access fee will vanish within the next 24 months meaning existing customers will have the same "Lifetime" that new customers are getting. It may truly be much easier to add a simple discount into the system and flag it as something to give away if the customer asks .. Logistically, this may really be a workaround while the real fix (no HD access fee) is put into place.
> 
> I certainly don't know if my comments above are true or not, but it sure seems that is the way we are headed. Meaning .. guess what .. package rates will be going up again to fill in the gap lost by this change.


No arguements with any of that.

I was just agreeing that it has been a Fire Drill all weekend. Just like you said all the confusion surrounding, this rollout, from both inside, outside and website, to how some people get it right away, some can't, to how autopay was manditory to autopay isn't manditory and so on. Fire Drills are just chaos, and not really insulting, now if somebody had said this was a Keystone Cop rollout, then that would have been wrong. Fire drill still fits today, as it still seems to be a moving target, and not set in stone for existing users.


----------



## bossfan50

bobcamp1 said:


> D* wants an account on record with you so that they can immediately charge the ETF should you decide to cancel, even if you're not supposed be charged for it. It also guarantees a regular monthly payment.
> 
> There is also the very minor chance of D* screwing something up in a bad way, so that your $70.00 bill becomes $70,000 instead. That's only happened to me once though, and the bill was quickly fixed.
> 
> Autopay to a CC, that way at least you have one extra layer of protection should something go wrong.


One other way to limit your exposure is to use a virtual credit card number if your credit card company has that option. You can set a dollar limit of your virtual credit card to the amount of your monthly bill so if D* tries to charge more then it will not go through. I have a virtual account number that I use as my account on file with D* to pay the bill. The only hassle is that I have to add funds to the virtual account number after the charge posts but it is not that big a deal to do.


----------



## Dradran

goober55 said:


> Called 3 times, spoke to a supervisor the last time....they absolutely would not budge even though I am a relatively new customer & just did recently sign up for autopay. The super pretty much said I was not new enough of a customer to get the $10 for 24 months, & not an old enough customer. More or less, if I was past my 2 yr agreement, they would have given it to me hands down...but because I am already locked in as a new customer for 2 years they pretty much have me by my *****


I received the discount yesterday for 10 bucks off for 2 years and I have only been a customer since July 2009. I set up auto pay on day 1. They also gave me 20 bucks off for 6 months on ST for renewing it then and there.

I got shot down the first time, maybe trying the CSR Roulette game again will yield better results.


----------



## James Long

GrumpyBear said:


> Sorry in this case Free is better. A discount on a fee that really in this HD age shouldn't even exist, does sound worse than Free in a age of HD TV.


Given the temporary nature of the offering it is probably easier on the billing system to keep "HD Access" as $10 and give a credit to those special people who will get it for free. When they get around to reducing the price of HD Access to $0 they will have to make sure they pull the credit.

The other option would be having separate add-ons in the system for free vs $10 HD. That approach simplifies the bill and (if desired) there can be channel differences between free vs $10 HD access.


----------



## Carl Spock

> _Why didn't the motherlovin' jerks give me a $240 credit up front instead of over two years? This is the kind of customer disservice I've learned to expect from DreckTV. All they want is a tighter squeeze on our collective jingle bells._


Oops. Sorry folks. I accidentally hit the RANT button on my computer. My bad.


----------



## mluntz

MicroBeta said:


> After reading that is seems we don't have to do anything and it's free...with no stipulations...Cool.
> 
> It doesn't say any thing about 24 months...interesting. :scratchin
> 
> Mike


What are you guys looking at? That ad still says NEW customer!


----------



## MysteryMan

GrumpyBear said:


> Thank Dish for the Fire Drill and the competion that made this happen.
> Direct didn't plan on doing this, until Jan '11, Dish starting the summer out with the kind of Promo caught them off guard, and has forced Direct to jump through a few hoops. Which is good for both sides.
> 
> Sites like this never help Direct or Dish, as they feed the fire of the more knowlegeable user base. I think the main cause of the fire drill for Direct is they hadn't planned on a existing users discount for HD, and Dish opened up to all Dish users new and existing users, no difference between the them(for a change). Only users Dish treated Differently were the HD users that had the 16 channel Platinum package, those users recieved HD for life for free, as a grandfathered item on thier accounts, and didn't have to even call in, it was automatic.
> 
> Since Dish's announcement, Direct has had to rework thier offer a little/alot, as they had to work on keeping the backlash down from existing customers, who were seeing that Dish was giving it to both new and old. Having to start up a program 6 months early, on short notice always causes issues. You would think though, Direct would just remove the HD fee all together from your bill, instead of the $10 discount, and they would include both new and existing under the same verbage of HD for LIFE.
> Dish would have pounced all over Direct too, if they hadn't started opening up HD to existing clients, too.


I agree with you. DirecTV should simply come out with a offer that "equally" applies to all of it's customers. Oh, before I forget, refrain from using the "fire drill" term. It appears we no longer have the right of freedom of speach or self exspression anymore. Rights I defended during my 25 years in the U.S. Army!


----------



## mcbeevee

dcowboy7 said:


> But again u do see all your charges before payment.
> 
> My directv bill shows up on my credit card bill on june 24 but the credit card doesnt need to be paid until july 8.
> 
> + anyone who doesnt watch their accounts closely is an ______ anyways.


When I got hit with the erroneous $400 charge, autopay was going directly against my checking acct (I learned to not do that too!), so there was no lag time with a credit card payment. At the time, I had 2 choices, turn off autopay or let the charge empty my account and start bouncing checks. Thankfully, I was watching my account and avoided the bouncing check option!!


----------



## bobcamp1

Doug Brott said:


> I still think there is a great chance that the HD access fee will vanish within the next 24 months meaning existing customers will have the same "Lifetime" that new customers are getting. It may truly be much easier to add a simple discount into the system and flag it as something to give away if the customer asks .. Logistically, this may really be a workaround while the real fix (no HD access fee) is put into place.
> 
> I certainly don't know if my comments above are true or not, but it sure seems that is the way we are headed. Meaning .. guess what .. package rates will be going up again to fill in the gap lost by this change.


It isn't the way we are headed, everyone else is already there. D* somehow got caught with its pants down. In my area, they were going to be the only provider that charged a separate HD fee. TWC, Dish, and FIOS don't do it. You can't be the only one charging a fee for something. Your competitors will make fun of you every chance they get. Plus you are encouraging customers to leave you, or at least look around at other providers, or cancel and have the spouse sign up as a new customer.

I saw this commercial yesterday and it immediately reminded me of this topic.


----------



## gnwes

just got off the phone with D*. They checked and made sure i qualified (i have choice xtra + hd dvr) & had autopay, I did and they are giving me 2 yrs free hd. My account now reflects a $10 credit.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Doug Brott said:


> Having seen confusion from everyone .. Insiders, CSRs, customers, etc. .. I have to believe that the billing system @ DIRECTV has a lot of complications associated with it .. from adding new "package descriptions" to allowing for the old way and new way to work simultaneously and a whole lot of other things like Marketing and Sales influences.
> 
> In other words, I just don't see it as simple as removing the HD fee altogether. I mean, just on the surface, if DIRECTV did that, their stock price would certainly go down by a fair amount as investors realize that revenues will be down significantly due to that one change. There's pressure from all directions on this one ..
> 
> *I still think there is a great chance that the HD access fee will vanish within the next 24 months* meaning existing customers will have the same "Lifetime" that new customers are getting. It may truly be much easier to add a simple discount into the system and flag it as something to give away if the customer asks .. Logistically, this may really be a workaround while the real fix (no HD access fee) is put into place.
> 
> I certainly don't know if my comments above are true or not, but it sure seems that is the way we are headed. Meaning .. guess what .. package rates will be going up again to fill in the gap lost by this change.


fully agree!


----------



## dcandmc

mdavej said:


> I honestly don't see any big downsides to auto-pay.


Potential downside: you provide your credit card number or checking account info. to D* so that you can be enrolled in autopay. At some later date, you are involved in a billing dispute with D*. Who knows, maybe you are being asked to pay an ETF that you disagree with, or D* says that you have to pay $250 for a receiver that they never got back, even though you know that you gave it to UPS/FedEx/USPS. You don't want to pay, D* says that you must. With your credit card or checking account info. on file, THEY TAKE THE MONEY AGAINST YOUR WISHES, EVEN IF YOU ARE 100% IN THE RIGHT. BELIEVE IT. Sure, you can dispute the charge with your credit card company/bank, but that's a huge hassle.

My solution: I will NEVER give a vendor the authority to automatically charge my credit card or make a deduction from my bank account.



mdavej said:


> That alone is $12 a year for me, plus another $6 saved in postage (a free lunch or two, or a several rentals from redbox). Not to mention all the time saved. The few extra hours a month I don't have to deal with writing and mailing checks is worth a lot too.


Apparently, you've never heard of electronic bill pay. I pay most of my bills online, at my convenience, after I have recieved a bill and verified the amount due. No postage, no checks to write, and it takes less than 30 seconds for each payment.



mdavej said:


> If you run into problems, just turn off auto-pay.


Too late; D* has all the information on file that they need to get your money. The only way to be secure is to cancel the credit card or close the bank account that you used for autopay. Again, in most circumstances, a huge hassle.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Doug Brott said:


> Hopefully you can keep it .. But as I said, since it's a requirement for the package, the system may "correct" this for you by removing the credit at some point. Just don't be shocked if the credit goes away .. that's all I'd advise.


I hope it doesn't simply drop off customer's accounts. The customer shouldn't be punished for a DIRECTV oversight. At a minimum, DIRECTV should contact their customers and inform them of the oversight.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Just got off the phone, took about 5 minutes. Told her I was on autopay already and was interested in the Free HD offer. She did some looking and confirmed, and it went in to effect. As long as I keep autopay, Ill have it. Expires June 2012.


----------



## Kristler

Just got the discount added to my account. At first I was told the lifetime was for new customers, but when I mentioned the 24 months he immediately found the entry on his system. 

Thanks everyone. I love saving money!


----------



## Doug Brott

bobcamp1 said:


> It isn't the way we are headed, everyone else is already there. D* somehow got caught with its pants down. In my area, they were going to be the only provider that charged a separate HD fee. TWC, Dish, and FIOS don't do it. You can't be the only one charging a fee for something. Your competitors will make fun of you every chance they get. Plus you are encouraging customers to leave you, or at least look around at other providers, or cancel and have the spouse sign up as a new customer.
> 
> I saw this commercial yesterday and it immediately reminded me of this topic.


Hmm .. DISH just changes the game last week .. and requires AutoPay

Comcast in my area is still (as of just a few moments ago) $7/month for HD Access.

FiOS doesn't exist here

UVerse has a $10/month for HD Access ..

DIRECTV is now free for new customers with Autopay, but $10/month for those that haven't called in.

:scratchin

Nope, I wouldn't say that we are "there" yet ... but we are definitely headed that direction.


----------



## bigwad

Thanks to all. I called, it took less than 5 minutes, I got the 24 month credit. I have been on autopay for a long time, just mentioned the free 24 month deal, and a very nice CSR put it on my account with no hassle. They did offer me some movie packages at a discounted rate, but I declined.


----------



## Doug Brott

Hutchinshouse said:


> I hope it doesn't simply drop off customer's accounts. The customer shouldn't be punished for a DIRECTV oversight. At a minimum, DIRECTV should contact their customers and inform them of the oversight.


:shrug: .. probably not, but life isn't always fair either. Like I said I hope it works out for you guys. I've been on autopay for a while now .. Got no problem with it.


----------



## dcandmc

MysteryMan said:


> I agree with you. DirecTV should simply come out with a offer that "equally" applies to all of it's customers. Oh, before I forget, refrain from using the "fire drill" term. It appears we no longer have the right of freedom of speach or self exspression anymore. Rights I defended during my 25 years in the U.S. Army!


Hmmm... I've got 20+ years of military service myself. I don't recall that I was defending someone's right to post whatever they wanted to on a private internet forum.

I hope that you're being sarcastic. Your constitutional right of free speech/self-expression applies as to the government, not to non-governmental entities. I love the stories of people who bad-mouth their employer, get fired and then scream that their rights have been violated. "Wait! What about my constitutional right to free speech?!"

BTW, thanks for your service. (Not being sarcastic.)


----------



## bossfan50

dcandmc said:


> Potential downside: you provide your credit card number or checking account info. to D* so that you can be enrolled in autopay. At some later date, you are involved in a billing dispute with D*. Who knows, maybe you are being asked to pay an ETF that you disagree with, or D* says that you have to pay $250 for a receiver that they never got back, even though you know that you gave it to UPS/FedEx/USPS. You don't want to pay, D* says that you must. With your credit card or checking account info. on file, THEY TAKE THE MONEY AGAINST YOUR WISHES, EVEN IF YOU ARE 100% IN THE RIGHT. BELIEVE IT. Sure, you can dispute the charge with your credit card company/bank, but that's a huge hassle.
> 
> My solution: I will NEVER give a vendor the authority to automatically charge my credit card or make a deduction from my bank account.
> 
> Apparently, you've never heard of electronic bill pay. I pay most of my bills online, at my convenience, after I have recieved a bill and verified the amount due. No postage, no checks to write, and it takes less than 30 seconds for each payment.
> 
> Too late; D* has all the information on file that they need to get your money. The only way to be secure is to cancel the credit card or close the bank account that you used for autopay. Again, in most circumstances, a huge hassle.


I'm repeating my earlier post but see if your credit card company offers virtual account numbers. This virtually eliminates the risk:

- Limit your dollar amount on the virtual account. D* tries to charge you anything more than your normal monthly bill and the credit card company will deny the charge because the charge is over your specified dollar limit.

- Sending in a receiver or canceling service? Close out the virtual account number and anything D* tries to charge to the account number on file gets denied by the credit card company because the virtual account number is no longer valid.


----------



## dcandmc

bossfan50 said:


> I'm repeating my earlier post but see if your credit card company offers virtual account numbers. This virtually eliminates the risk:
> 
> - Limit your dollar amount on the virtual account. D* tries to charge you anything more than your normal monthly bill and the credit card company will deny the charge because the charge is over your specified dollar limit.
> 
> - Sending in a receiver or canceling service? Close out the virtual account number and anything D* tries to charge to the account number on file gets denied by the credit card company because the virtual account number is no longer valid.


That would seem to be something to consider, but it wouldn't be 100% effective. For instance, I've returned three receivers in the past month that were defective, and I'm still a D* customer. If I was using a virtual CC number, I wouldn't be able to keep it to pay my monthly bill via autopay and be sure that D* wouldn't hit me with an erroneous non-return fee up to the prescribed limit of the virtual CC number.


----------



## coota

I've been on auto pay for quite a while. Does that mean I'm not eligible for the discount?


----------



## gnwes

coota said:


> I've been on auto pay for quite a while. Does that mean I'm not eligible for the discount?


while the only people who can truely determine your elgibiltiy are csr's. I would say that you are elgible. I was already enrolled with autopay and i was deemed elgible btw.


----------



## Dradran

coota said:


> I've been on auto pay for quite a while. Does that mean I'm not eligible for the discount?


I have had auto pay since I signed up in July 2009 and received the discount.


----------



## de_runner

coota said:


> I've been on auto pay for quite a while. Does that mean I'm not eligible for the discount?


I have been on autopay for a while. I called last night and after they verified I was on autopay I was given the $10 credit for 24 months. I was also given another $10 credit for 6 months because I subscribe to the "sports package" as the CSR put it. I subscribe to Sunday Ticket and the Regional Sports package so I am not sure which one it was for. She brought it up and I didn't see any reason to look a gift horse in the mouth.

I was also offered a discount on a premium movie package but I declined.


----------



## Mark Walters

Don't they already have your cc on hold when you sign up for service? I couldn't sign up without a cc and I couldn't buy a box without a cc because they had a stipulation that it must be activated within 30 days of the purchase or the cc would be charged. Perhaps things are different now since I signed up for service over a decade ago.


----------



## bossfan50

dcandmc said:


> That would seem to be something to consider, but it wouldn't be 100% effective. For instance, I've returned three receivers in the past month that were defective, and I'm still a D* customer. If I was using a virtual CC number, I wouldn't be able to keep it to pay my monthly bill via autopay and be sure that D* wouldn't hit me with an erroneous non-return fee up to the prescribed limit of the virtual CC number.


In that case you could create a new virtual account number and then change the account number on your D* account so that the newly created account number is used for your monthly bill.

And as an aside I just completed my phone call to D*. CSR enrolled me for auto-pay, transferred me to promotions where that CSR applied the HD credit. I have a grandfathered Total Choice plan and did not have to change it. Total time on the phone was about 5 minutes. I asked why auto-pay was a requirement for the promotion and the CSR had no good answer other than to say it is required.


----------



## mnassour

dcandmc said:


> Potential downside: you provide your credit card number or checking account info. to D* so that you can be enrolled in autopay.
> 
> (snip)
> My solution: I will NEVER give a vendor the authority to automatically charge my credit card or make a deduction from my bank account.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Too late; D* has all the information on file that they need to get your money. The only way to be secure is to cancel the credit card or close the bank account that you used for autopay. Again, in most circumstances, a huge hassle.


Actually, that's not quite correct.

If you give a vendor a credit card, it's relatively simple (and conditions vary depending on who issued the credit card) to issue a chargeback. You simply call the credit card issuer and dispute the "purchase". The charge is temporarily taken off the account, along with any interest, until the card issuer determines whether it was fair or not. If DirecTV made a mistake, you will not see the charge again.

NOW, if we're talking about a checking account or debit card, that's way different. In that case, the money is gone from your account and it's hard to get it back.

I have no problem giving DirecTV a credit card number. But I would never, _never, *ever*_ give any vendor a debit card or checking account number simply because the protections you have with a credit card is not there.


----------



## dcandmc

Mark Walters said:


> Don't they already have your cc on hold when you sign up for service? I couldn't sign up without a cc and I couldn't buy a box without a cc because they had a stipulation that it must be activated within 30 days of the purchase or the cc would be charged. Perhaps things are different now since I signed up for service over a decade ago.


I too have been a long-time D* subscriber (more than 13 years), and I can't honestly remember if when I first signed up there was requirement to provide a CC number that D* would keep on file. In any event, any CC number that I might have provided is no longer valid, as all my card issuers have given me new cards in recent years with new account numbers for various reasons (usually as a result of a data breach somewhere).


----------



## MysteryMan

dcandmc said:


> I too have been a long-time D* subscriber (more than 13 years), and I can't honestly remember if when I first signed up there was requirement to provide a CC number that D* would keep on file. In any event, any CC number that I might have provided is no longer valid, as all my card issuers have given me new cards in recent years with new account numbers for various reasons (usually as a result of a data breach somewhere).


Been with DirecTV since 1995. Didn't need a credit card when we signed up.


----------



## dcandmc

mnassour said:


> Actually, that's not quite correct.
> 
> If you give a vendor a credit card, it's relatively simple (and conditions vary depending on who issued the credit card) to issue a chargeback. You simply call the credit card issuer and dispute the "purchase". The charge is temporarily taken off the account, along with any interest, until the card issuer determines whether it was fair or not. If DirecTV made a mistake, you will not see the charge again.


How "relatively simple" will depend on the circumstances, as you have correctly noted. "Temporarily" is a key word in your post. I prefer not to roll the dice at all; I don't want a CC issuer to have the power to determine whether or not a vendor that I have given autopay authority to is making a "fair" charge.


----------



## ATARI

My online account is still not showing a $10 credit, nor any activity today at all.

I'll give it until tomorrow morning, and then call again if necessary.

Has anybody else gotten the credit and not have it show up on their account within an hour?


----------



## Jon J

Doug Brott said:


> I hope it works out for you guys. I've been on autopay for a while now .. Got no problem with it.


I only autopay essential utilities...electricity, gas and water since I've never had one of their bills to be incorrect. Everything else I do pay online but not until I've seen and validated the correctness of a bill because they often contain errors. 

ATARI...Sign off your account then sign back in.


----------



## vthokies1996

Both of the credits I received last night, the $10 for 24 months, and $20 for 6 months, were in "My Recent Activity" when I looked last night 5 minutes after I got off the phone.


----------



## bossfan50

ATARI said:


> My online account is still not showing a $10 credit, nor any activity today at all.
> 
> I'll give it until tomorrow morning, and then call again if necessary.
> 
> Has anybody else gotten the credit and not have it show up on their account within an hour?


My credit showed up instantly so if you are not seeing it then call back.


----------



## GrumpyBear

MysteryMan said:


> I agree with you. DirecTV should simply come out with a offer that "equally" applies to all of it's customers. Oh, before I forget, refrain from using the "fire drill" term. It appears we no longer have the right of freedom of speach or self exspression anymore. Rights I defended during my 25 years in the U.S. Army!


Term "Fire Drill" I don't think was the issue. Mod's have to be PC, love it or hate it, PC is here, and the Mod's of this site do have to be aware of it.

As has been pointed out, Direct meant for this offer to be for new users. Direct is making sure though that those existing users who catch wind of whats happening, over at Dish, and because Dish has made it available to all, Direct is making those existing users happy, and to keep Dish from jumping on them for not making it available. 
Because it wasn't planned for all existing users, only users who are sites like this one, Direct just hasn't had a clear plan on how exactly its supposed to work with existing users, and thats why it seems to be changing almost every other hr, and the Fire Drill continues. This is not a bad thing, Dish and Direct keeping each other on thier toes is good for us. I hope to see more from both sides.

Because Direct didn't mean this for existing users, is one of the reason's they aren't calling it Free HD, and just giving a 24 month discount, to existing Subs. Direct, (and Dish did the samething last yr with HD and Platinum deal) is just hoping that not to many current base users, signup in the short amount of time the are offering Free HD to new users.


----------



## secondclaw

Has anyone in an MDU installation successfully managed to get the discount? I just called and was told that since I don't directly pay for the base package, I am not eligible for any HD discount.


----------



## wideglide36

I just called the main Directv number to ask for the 24 month free HD access and this is what happened.

The first csr I spoke with had never heard of this 24 month promotion and offered me 12 months instead. After trying to explain that this was a new promotion and could he please recheck, he insisted that 12 months is all he could offer, and that was after putting me on hold for a while.

I then asked if I could speak with a supervisor and he really got defensive and asked why I would want to speak with a supervisor, I then asked him if they were only offering free HD access to new subs and he laughed and said Directv does not offer any such thing.

About this time I knew I was in trouble, I asked him again if he would please recheck his facts and get back to me. He finally relented and put me on hold again, then came back and admitted I was right and transferred me to the proper dept.

I think we need to get the proper phone number posted so others don't run into the problem I had.

Everytime I call anymore it's usually a nightmare.

Shouldn't be this way...............................

As far as CSR departments go, are they all pretty much the same between Dish, DTV and Cable, as far as competency?


----------



## Groundhog45

A day or two ago someone mentioned a possible change in the promotion coming on June 9th. Is any info available as to what change that may be? Any reason to wait or just go ahead today? Kinda leaning toward the latter.


----------



## Carl Spock

MysteryMan said:


> Oh, before I forget, refrain from using the "fire drill" term. It appears we no longer have the right of freedom of speech or self expression anymore. Rights I defended during my 25 years in the U.S. Army!


On a privately owned board, no, you don't have the right. The right of free speech is one of both personal public expression and of the press. This board is neither. And it is one in which the government prohibits the speech, and dbstalk isn't a governmental organization. Double whammy. But then, we are getting off topic.


----------



## Paul Secic

dcowboy7 said:


> They both are doing it.


It's about time they did this. HD is becoming the norm. If people buy new HD sets, maybe SD would go bye bye sooner.


----------



## dcowboy7

The kamikazis has a 50th reunion....nobody showed up.

....now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## lansbury

Just called to ask. Was refused told an e-mail will be sent with a pin number when that is received to call again and the fee waiver will be either 6, 12 or 24 months depending on account eligibility.


----------



## SledgeHammer

When I first called up, they told me I was smoking crack and there was no such offer. Then I threw the promo code at 'em and they "suddenly found it". Make sure you have it handy: *24mosFreeHDAcc*. They did want me to sign up for auto-pay, but no big deal, I have to pay the bill anyways.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Groundhog45 said:


> A day or two ago someone mentioned a possible change in the promotion coming on June 9th. Is any info available as to what change that may be? Any reason to wait or just go ahead today? Kinda leaning toward the latter.


I'm waiting until Wednesday.

Billing wise, there's no reason for me to go ahead, and if there isn't a change in the promotion come June 9th, there's still an advantage in that maybe more CSRs will be aware of the situation. Plus, I'll be off all day, which means my frame of mind is better for calling.

Though I, like others, believe that the HD charge may not be around in two years, I'd still like to see DirecTV do right by their existing customers and offer HD "Free For Life". 

~Alan


----------



## Stryker412

I have the Choice Xtra+ HD DVR package. So since DVR/HD service is included in my package, I take it I'm not eligible for the discount correct?


----------



## vthokies1996

Stryker412 said:


> I have the Choice Xtra+ HD DVR package. So since DVR/HD service is included in my package, I take it I'm not eligible for the discount correct?


I have the same package and received that. In addition to the $10 for 24 months, I was also able to get the same $20 off for 6 months I received last year for Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Chazon

WHAT A SUCKY DEAL! I got my service installed on 6/4 - because this offer started on 6/5 - I was told they could NOTHING for me - because of ONE DAY! Directv turned a new fan sour . . .


----------



## vthokies1996

Chazon said:


> WHAT A SUCKY DEAL! I got my service installed on 6/4 - because this offer started on 6/5 - I was told they could NOTHING for me - because of ONE DAY! Directv turned a new fan sour . . .


Call back and say "Promotions" at the voice prompt. Be polite. If the person doesn't seem willing to give it to you, ask to speak to a supervisor.


----------



## xtooxlegitx

Chazon said:


> WHAT A SUCKY DEAL! I got my service installed on 6/4 - because this offer started on 6/5 - I was told they could NOTHING for me - because of ONE DAY! Directv turned a new fan sour . . .


I got my service installed on 6/5. Ordered 6/1. They also told me they couldn't do anything for me because ordered it too early (4 days) and am not a customer long enough to have this deal offered for 2 years free. The only reason I got DirecTV was because we had it at my parents house for about 10 years and I THOUGHT they were a great customer service company.


----------



## Carl Spock

Chazon, if all fails, send an email to [email protected]. She's the go-to person in the president's office.

And welcome to DBSTALK.


----------



## kcroyaljosh

I have a combined bill with ATT, I'm sure that I will not qualify for the free HD.


----------



## TBoneit

bjflynn04 said:


> I called 1-800-531-5000 and asked for Promotions Department at the voice prompt. CSR came on the line and I asked about the Free HD for 24 months and he added it no problems even with the fact that I don't have autopay.


I've seen a few people here say no autopay.

However that started me wondering, from other sites such as www.ripoffreport.com, it appears that D* keeps any credit card numbers used to pay a bill on record. Some have complained that they paid for a relative or friend and when that person went overdue or had a ETF fee that the money was sucked out of their own account.

So from that I am concluding that if you ever paid with a credit card in the past, when you call up and do not have autopay, you may find out that now you do and it is attached to a previously used credit card.

Just a stray thought that popped into my head.

Cheers.


----------



## kocuba

Called earlier and got told that I had to have Auto Bill Pay. Told him no thanks.

Just called back and a helpful CSR named Alan, hooked me up with no auto bill pay questions asked.


----------



## scott0702

kcroyaljosh said:


> I have a combined bill with ATT, I'm sure that I will not qualify for the free HD.


Just an FYI, I also bundle my ATT service and they offered me the 24 months of FREE HD with autopay. I have not signed up for it yet as I also am waiting to see if anything comes up on the 9th. It seems to me if they are removing the HD access fee it should be across the board for ALL D* subscribers. I have this feeling eventually they will remove it altogether as many cable companies do not charge this fee. I think if they do that it is a good selling and retention point at the same time.


----------



## DMRI2006

CSR required autopay to start up my 24 months of free HD.

I'll try again later.


----------



## keenan

Doug Brott said:


> Comcast in my area is still (as of just a few moments ago) $7/month for HD Access.


Really? Santa Rosa and many other SF bay area Comcast systems have no such charge. Are you sure that isn't a HD equipment fee charge such as for a non-DVR HD STB?


----------



## Carl Spock

xtooxlegitx said:


> I got my service installed on 6/5. Ordered 6/1. They also told me they couldn't do anything for me because ordered it too early (4 days) and am not a customer long enough to have this deal offered for 2 years free. The only reason I got DirecTV was because we had it at my parents house for about 10 years and I THOUGHT they were a great customer service company.


 As above, try again later. CSR roulette is not unknown around here.

Or as a last resort, email [email protected] in the president's office.

Having good customer service doesn't mean you don't have rules. Now, I think you should get those rules broken, but that's what you've run up against. Rules.

And, you, too, xtooxlegitx, welcome to the board!


----------



## Stryker412

vthokies1996 said:


> I have the same package and received that. In addition to the $10 for 24 months, I was also able to get the same $20 off for 6 months I received last year for Sunday Ticket.


Thanks, I got the $10 credit with no issue but did not get the ST offer (I had it last year for 1/2 off each month).


----------



## topdogg069

does it matter what package you have to get this credit? i am still on the old total choice package and do not want to have to change packages


----------



## dogbreath

I just made the call, too. It sure is a shame I had to. It should have been automatic.


----------



## Stryker412

What's funny is the CSR asked if I was on autopay and I said yes, forgetting that I wasn't (I was thinking of paperless billing). It seems they don't even check.


----------



## Doug Brott

keenan said:


> Really? Santa Rosa and many other SF bay area Comcast systems have no such charge. Are you sure that isn't a HD equipment fee charge such as for a non-DVR HD STB?


Browsed off my zip code and got the following listing:




























So perhaps with a DVR, HD is free .. but then again, the DVR is $16/month instead of $5/month, so :shrug:


----------



## Hutchinshouse

MysteryMan said:


> I agree with you. DirecTV should simply come out with a offer that "equally" applies to all of it's customers. Oh, before I forget, refrain from using the "fire drill" term. It appears we no longer have the right of freedom of speach or self exspression anymore. *Rights I defended during my 25 years in the U.S. Army!*


Thanks brother!


----------



## Chazon

Carl Spock said:


> Chazon, if all fails, send an email to [email protected]. She's the go-to person in the president's office.
> 
> And welcome to DBSTALK.


Thanks! I sent off an email and will see what occurs. Promotions gave me the same line - a day too early.


----------



## welshdalek

i called to add hbo (the wife wanted it for true blood).
enquired about the 24 month discount (as we already have the choice extra+hd dvr) - the csr added it straight away and then gave us cinemax(shudders) for free for 3 months with hbo.


----------



## spartanstew

jasonblair said:


> You've completely overlooked the bigger danger of autopay... Not having enough money in your account at the time they charge you, and paying a big overdraft fee.





jasonblair said:


> Credit cards also have limits and overlimit fees, the last time I checked... Unless you have that American Express Black Card!


If your credit cards are maxed out and you have no money in your bank account, they you're correct, auto pay might not be right for you. D* might not even be right for you in that case, worry about food and shelter first.


----------



## Satelliteracer

Paul Secic said:


> It's about time they did this. HD is becoming the norm. If people buy new HD sets, maybe SD would go bye bye sooner.


Most of the USA does not have HD in their house still, let alone every tv in their house. We are a LONG way away from SD not being around.


----------



## Rob

spartanstew said:


> If your credit cards are maxed out and you have no money in your bank account, they you're correct, auto pay might not be right for you. D* might not even be right for you in that case, worry about food and shelter first.


Yup, time to go OTA only, and watch tv online, and maybe pay netflix $9 a month for movie streaming.


----------



## Impala1ss

Just got off phone with Promotions (I think) and after about 7-8 minutes of steady typing, finally was given $10/month off for 24 months.


----------



## keenan

Doug Brott said:


> Browsed off my zip code and got the following listing:
> 
> So perhaps with a DVR, HD is free .. but then again, the DVR is $16/month instead of $5/month, so :shrug:


Yes, I've heard that some areas have seen that charge, but given that it's listed with the DVRs my guess is that it's for a non-DVR STB as without(or CableCARD/TiVo) you won't get anything but clear-QAM HD. I know there have been some subs who have asked about it and had it removed from their billing or had it explained as an equipment fee, it's not even listed on my area price sheet. Comcast charges different stuff different ways to get around local taxes/franchise fees.

Regarding the DVR, there's no upfront charge for the Comcast DVR either.


----------



## kocuba

Just checked back in with my online acct and it is showing a $10 credit already. Actually $10.55 with tax.


----------



## topdogg069

just decided to call and talked to the first CSR and she didn't find the promo at first so i gave her the 24mosFreeHDAcc code and she transferred me over to another guy who applied the credit to my bill with no problems. like i said in the earlier post i have the old Total Choice package so package doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## keenan

Does anyone know how the autopay actually works? As in, when does it actually debit your account?


----------



## HarleyD

I called and the CSR said that the New Subscribers offer was brand new and that nothing for existing subscribers was available yet.

I politely told her that I was confused since I had heard from several existing subscribers that they were already able to secure the Free HD as a 24 month $10 credit.

She looked and checked and then told me that yes, there was such an offer and she would be glad to add it to my account...which she did. No mention of auto-pay by either one of us in the whole conversation.

I looked at my account on line and the $10 credit (as well as a credit for the tax on the credited amount) had already been applied to my account.

Can't complain about that. It remains to be seen if there will still be a stand-alone charge for HD access in two years. Current trends and my gut feeling tell me that the stand alone charge will go away in the next 24 months so I think this will ultimately translate to "Free HD For Life".

If not, I still saved $240. Again, I cannot complain.


----------



## RAD

Satelliteracer said:


> Most of the USA does not have HD in their house still, let alone every tv in their house. We are a LONG way away from SD not being around.


What numbers are you seeing? There's this link, http://www.telecompetitor.com/hdtv-penetration-reaches-nearly-50/ from last November that said it was 46%, I would think it would be near if not about 50% by now.


----------



## Drucifer

dcowboy7 said:


> How do u not have a credit card in 2010.
> 
> That like saying u dont have electricity.


Never heard of a debit card?


----------



## HarleyD

RAD said:


> What numbers are you seeing? There's this link, http://www.telecompetitor.com/hdtv-penetration-reaches-nearly-50/ from last November that said it was 46%, I would think it would be near if not about 50% by now.


I am part of the 46% who have HD, but I also have 6 other SD sets with SD STBs attached to them. I'd be stuck if SD went away at this time.

I imagine that the number of households who have HD sets _*exclusively*_ would fall well below that 46% figure.


----------



## njohn2121

I just called for the promotion. I was told by a very helpful CSR that I do qualify for the 24 month free HD promotion, however, I would have to un-bundle my services with Qwest and sign-up for auto-pay to qualify for the promotion!


----------



## Villager

A Response to the Question of how AutoPay works

Here is how *I think *it should work:

You would get an email telling you that your statement is available, and that $XX.XX will be charged to your credit card (or debited from your bank account) on a certain date (about 7-10 days in the future. That is how most businesses do this.

And now here is how it works with DirecTV:

I get an email telling me that my credit card has been charged and that my balance with DirecTV is $0.00. If I want to know the amount of the charge, I should log onto DirecTV's website and look at my statement. The charge generally appears on my credit card account in 24-48 hours. And, I would challenge it at that point if need be.

I would hope that eventually, DirecTV would behave like other companies as described in my opening.


----------



## aldamon

SledgeHammer said:


> When I first called up, they told me I was smoking crack and there was no such offer. Then I threw the promo code at 'em and they "suddenly found it". Make sure you have it handy: *24mosFreeHDAcc*. They did want me to sign up for auto-pay, but no big deal, I have to pay the bill anyways.


Thank you. This code was useful in getting the deal.


----------



## megachirops

I see most people are getting the credit online pretty quickly. I called a few hours ago and was told I was eligible and that he would go ahead and add it, but I have yet to see it show up in the recent activity in my online account summary. How long should I give it before calling back and double-checking? A day? A few days?


----------



## Carl Spock

A day at the most. For me it showed up right away.


----------



## aldamon

megachirops said:


> I see most people are getting the credit online pretty quickly. I called a few hours ago and was told I was eligible and that he would go ahead and add it, but I have yet to see it show up in the recent activity in my online account summary. How long should I give it before calling back and double-checking? A day? A few days?


Showed up in my account within 5 minutes.

06/07/2010 XXXXXXXXXXXX PLUS HD DVR - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($0.80)


----------



## keenan

Villager said:


> A Response to the Question of how AutoPay works
> 
> Here is how *I think *it should work:
> 
> You would get an email telling you that your statement is available, and that $XX.XX will be charged to your credit card (or debited from your bank account) on a certain date (about 7-10 days in the future. That is how most businesses do this.
> 
> And now here is how it works with DirecTV:
> 
> I get an email telling me that my credit card has been charged and that my balance with DirecTV is $0.00. If I want to know the amount of the charge, I should log onto DirecTV's website and look at my statement. The charge generally appears on my credit card account in 24-48 hours. And, I would challenge it at that point if need be.
> 
> I would hope that eventually, DirecTV would behave like other companies as described in my opening.


Thank you for the response, it still isn't specific when the actual debit is made though- as in, how far in advance of the actual due date do you get the email saying you've been debited? That's what I'm curious about. Sounds like we're both waiting to find out.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Doug Brott said:


> So perhaps with a DVR, HD is free .. but then again, the DVR is $16/month instead of $5/month, so :shrug:


Its $6 to $7 now .


----------



## keenan

aldamon said:


> Showed up in my account within 5 minutes.
> 
> 06/07/2010 XXXXXXXXXXXX PLUS HD DVR - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($0.80)


Same here, although it shows the old amount on my current statement but the new discounted amount for the "Pay Now" amount on the Account Overview page.


----------



## Drucifer

Made my first attempt. Got passed the first CSR who said I qualify, but the one who I was passed onto insisted on Bill Pay.


----------



## SledgeHammer

megachirops said:


> I see most people are getting the credit online pretty quickly. I called a few hours ago and was told I was eligible and that he would go ahead and add it, but I have yet to see it show up in the recent activity in my online account summary. How long should I give it before calling back and double-checking? A day? A few days?


Log out, log in. If it ain't there, call back.


----------



## Doug Brott

SledgeHammer said:


> Its $6 to $7 now .


OK .. It's not for me, though.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I called the 1-800-DIRECTV number asked for promotions and the first lady said she had never heard of the promotion and then asked me to wait a few minutes. About 5 minutes later came back and said the promotion was for new customers only, but if I would hold she would transfer me to someone else.

The second lady asked why I was calling and I told her I was calling about the 24 months free HD access and she said, "OK let me get you signed up."

Total time on phone 25 minutes, first lady was about 10 minutes, time on hold about 10 minutes and the second lady about 5 minutes. Both were very friendly.

No mention of auto bill pay, In fact the credit card on my account from many years ago was never updated after it expired, and she didn't even bring that up. We will see what happens next month but it did show up on my account within a minute or two.

Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## Alan Gordon

SledgeHammer said:


> Its $6 to $7 now .





Doug Brott said:


> OK .. It's not for me, though.


Y'all are looking at it two different ways.

The DVR fee is $7 now per account, but the mirroring fee is still $5.

~Alan


----------



## bluemoon737

Doug Brott said:


> I still think there is a great chance that the HD access fee will vanish within the next 24 months meaning existing customers will have the same "Lifetime" that new customers are getting. It may truly be much easier to add a simple discount into the system and flag it as something to give away if the customer asks .. Logistically, this may really be a workaround while the real fix (no HD access fee) is put into place.
> 
> I certainly don't know if my comments above are true or not, but it sure seems that is the way we are headed. Meaning .. guess what .. package rates will be going up again to fill in the gap lost by this change.


That's they way I read things too Doug...only makes sense.


----------



## MysteryMan

Hutchinshouse said:


> Thanks brother!


Your Welcome


----------



## lflorack

mdavej said:


> I honestly don't see any big downsides to auto-pay. You get an extra month credit plus whatever points on your credit card. That alone is $12 a year for me, plus another $6 saved in postage (a free lunch or two, or a several rentals from redbox). Not to mention all the time saved. The few extra hours a month I don't have to deal with writing and mailing checks is worth a lot too. If you run into problems, just turn off auto-pay.


I agree completely. I rarely pay cash for anything and use my credit card for virtually everything -- and auto-pay is even better. Extra cruise points or airline miles and pay my CC off every month. I've never really had an issue with it. Like anyhting else, you do ned to watch it, but the effort needed to watch it is much less than having to mail checks every month.


----------



## BillN96

I just called Customer Service and had the promotion added with no issues. I have my bill bundled through my local telephone company and the CSR said that the bundled bill was a form of auto bill pay and that I automatically qualified for the $10 credit for the next 24 months. I have been a happy DirecTV customer for several years and was very happy with the knowledgable CSR.


----------



## mrfatboy

I called and got my FreeHDAccess credit for 24 months


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

I just called 800-531-5000 as well and first I asked about the new Free HD promo being offered to new customers and if anything was being done for existing customers and he said no and wasn't giving me anything. I then inquired about a 24 mo. free HD credit I read about and he immediatly responded that he was aware of that and could add it on for me right away. Added it on and I asked if there were any other promos available for me and he said no  

I asked him if there were any stipulations or a contract renewal and he said no. No mention of auto-pay whatsoever. Hopefully this sticks for the full 24 months without me having to do auto-pay because if there is an issue I will be sure to call back and let them know I never signed-up/ was asked to sign-up for auto-pay for this promo. 

Overall Im now very happy to be saving that extra $10 every month!


----------



## sheureka

njohn2121 said:


> I just called for the promotion. I was told by a very helpful CSR that I do qualify for the 24 month free HD promotion, however, I would have to un-bundle my services with Qwest and sign-up for auto-pay to qualify for the promotion!


Call back - I'm bundled with Qwest and had no problem getting the discount yesterday. - sheureka


----------



## Villager

keenan said:


> Thank you for the response, it still isn't specific when the actual debit is made though- as in, how far in advance of the actual due date do you get the email saying you've been debited? That's what I'm curious about. Sounds like we're both waiting to find out.


You will be charged on the due date. There is no warning, lead time or heads-up. They generate the statement and charge your cc simultaneously.


----------



## bjflynn04

TBoneit said:


> I've seen a few people here say no autopay.
> 
> However that started me wondering, from other sites such as www.ripoffreport.com, it appears that D* keeps any credit card numbers used to pay a bill on record. Some have complained that they paid for a relative or friend and when that person went overdue or had a ETF fee that the money was sucked out of their own account.
> 
> So from that I am concluding that if you ever paid with a credit card in the past, when you call up and do not have autopay, you may find out that now you do and it is attached to a previously used credit card.
> 
> Just a stray thought that popped into my head.
> 
> Cheers.


I just checked my online account and it still shows Not Enrolled for Autopay


----------



## KoRn

I called and got the $10 discount. CSR said it would be for 2 years and auto pay was a requirement. We are already on auto pay. Our contract is up on Oct 28th. I don't like auto pay personally. So far it has never been a issue but heard DTV does mess up some times. How are you people getting this deal with out auto pay? He told me if we drop auto pay. We will lose the $10 discount for HD access.


----------



## MountainMan10

DMRI2006 said:


> CSR required autopay to start up my 24 months of free HD.
> 
> I'll try again later.


I was told this also. My bill is bundled with Qwest. I said that it is equivalen to autopay. The CSR checked and said that accounts bundled with either Qwest or Verizon qualified and added the credit for me.


----------



## Mark Walters

Asked for promotions...immediately they offered the 24 months free HD but said I must sign up for auto-bill pay for the special.


----------



## ciurca

I bit the bullet and signed up for the auto pay. Glad there is no contract extension. I wouldn't change from D* for cable, but if FIOS came to my area, I would switch for that sick bandwidth.


----------



## thenerks

Called this morning and got the 24 months free. 
took about 5 minutes. 
Sweet!!


----------



## SParker

Set up auto-pay online before calling. Promotions CSR is transferring me to a "specialist".

EDIT: Specialist handled it in under 1 minute.


----------



## Satelliteracer

RAD said:


> What numbers are you seeing? There's this link, http://www.telecompetitor.com/hdtv-penetration-reaches-nearly-50/ from last November that said it was 46%, I would think it would be near if not about 50% by now.


Data is different than what other industry folks are saying. It's definitely getting there, but not at 50% yet. Plus, that's only talking about 1 TV, not the whole house. I realize what they could do is simply send everything out in HD and then down convert for the SD televisions, but when over 50% of the public doesn't even have one HD television, we're still a LONG way off from getting rid of SD channels. IMO


----------



## tf92

If I called and was able to get this promotion would it affect me possibly getting a discount on a HD receiver after 1 year from my last upgrade. I upgraded to HD last Sept. and I only needed one HD receiver at that time but I now have a HDTV in the bedroom that I want to go HD on but I am not going to pay the $199 for the receiver.


----------



## pappy97

Yesterday I tried and got a nice lady who said I needed to do autopay. So I said I would have to think about it.

Today I thought I would try a retention CSR who ended up telling me that I'm not eligible because I'm too new of a customer (signed up in Nov. 09).

Called again trying to get a hold of promotions and apparently the retention CSR put a note on my accoun that I am not eligible, and this CSR said even if I was, I would need to do billpay.

I think I am going to wait a few days and then try again. I might cave in and set up auto bill pay prior to calling. I'd only do that in light of this note on my account, because once I have autopay (Since I already have paperless billing), then they have no reason not to give me the $10/mo for 24 months free HD credit. At least that is my thinking right now.


----------



## Robc22

Called today, all ready had auto pay. First CSR transfered me in about two minutes after I said I saw the promotion on the website. The Second CSR gave it to me in a minute and said because I am a long time customer (1997) I can also have Starzs or showtime for three months and I'm eligible for two reciever upgrades for free. I choose none of them and she said their available when I want them. Very Easy I assume if you've been with them awhile.


----------



## Mark Walters

tf92 said:


> If I called and was able to get this promotion would it affect me possibly getting a discount on a HD receiver after 1 year from my last upgrade. I upgraded to HD last Sept. and I only needed one HD receiver at that time but I now have a HDTV in the bedroom that I want to go HD on but I am not going to pay the $199 for the receiver.


Probably depends on your account, but they offered me everything under the sun.


----------



## employee3

Got the promotion, had to sign up for auto-pay. I mentioned that I was thinking about NFL ST, but no promotions other than 7 month pay or $299. If I was able to get 6 months/$20 I would have pulled the trigger.


----------



## rainydave

Interesting. After my call on Saturday to get the 24 months of free HD I had a $10 credit balance on my account.

Just logged in and now I have a $20 credit balance on my account.

I see both 
12 Mos prg Crdt ($10.00) with today's date and 
HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) with Satuday's date.

BTW...it also shows: Auto Payment: Not Enrolled


----------



## tf92

Mark Walters said:


> Probably depends on your account, but they offered me everything under the sun.


I already have auto pay on my account and I do know that it will be at least Sept. before I can get a discount on a receiver because I had lightning get a R22 and when I called in I asked what kind of deals they had on a HD DVR and it was $199 at that time.


----------



## Titon

Called today and the first person i got did nothing. Called back about 2 hours later and recieved the HD discount. Free for 24 month's without autopay. Also was able to get Starz for the next 12 month's for 2.99 a month.

Not to shabby.


----------



## hasan

bobnielsen said:


> I just called and the CSR made the change quite easily. By the time I had logged into my account it was already showing a $10 credit.


Me too, shows the credit. I was surprised I was eligible sense they just did an SWM/DECA + new dish and install for 25 bucks last Friday.

Lemme see now....MRV costs $3/mo, so my credit pays for about 72 months of MRV.


----------



## Michael H..

"I rarely pay cash for anything and use my credit card for virtually everything -- and auto-pay is even better." Called in about the 24 month credit, and the CSR(s) were ready, willing, and able to provide, but insisted on auto-pay, said that they couldn't even code it into the system without it, and that the posters on the forum stating otherwise, would likely find their CC debited the next or the following billing...

I also almost always use a credit card for payment. Provides a level of documentation and protection. What I won't do is auto-pay or debit cards, because they negate any form of protection. When you provide authorization to a merchant for auto-pay, you cannot cancel directly through the bank or card provider, you have to request / rely on the merchant to notify the bank or card provider to cancel. I haven't heard of problems with DirecTV, but businesses where auto-pay is common practice, say health clubs, are notorious for continuing to collect after membership cancellation. 24 Hour Fatness settled a class-action suit for doing exactly this... and these were not early termination issues, these were unrestricted month-to-month memberships. 

Debit cards offer zero protection. With a CC, you are protected against unauthorized use (loss and theft) and disputes with merchants. With a debit card, it is equivalent to having handed over cash. The bank will tell you that you are on your own. 

I feel strongly enough about the auto-pay that I will pass on the credit, until the end of my contract when I will mention it to retention. I have had DTV for 15 years, the first 10 through Pegasus. I am currently paying ~ $180 / month, and have never been late on a payment. The 24 month credit would cost DTV a month-and-a-half for my account, and they're going to lose a customer over it.


----------



## Carl Spock

^ From my point of view, you're willing to lose your DirecTV service over auto-pay. They're not willing to lose a customer. You're willing to lose them.

They aren't forcing you to have auto-pay to be a customer. They are insisting you have auto-pay to get two years of free HD.

If you don't want to have auto-pay, fine, don't have auto-pay. Then don't complain when you don't get the benefits of auto-pay. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## dcandmc

Carl Spock said:


> ^ From my point of view, you're willing to lose your DirecTV service over auto-pay. They're not willing to lose a customer. You're willing to lose them.
> 
> They aren't forcing you to have auto-pay to be a customer. They are insisting you have auto-pay to get two years of free HD.
> 
> If you don't want to have auto-pay, fine, don't have auto-pay. Then don't complain when you don't get the benefits of auto-pay. You can't have it both ways.


Does a brand new customer who signs up today have to enroll in autopay to enjoy "Free HD for Life"? If not, then he's got a legitimate beef. New customer gets free HD for life and doesn't have to use autopay; he can't even get free HD for 24 months simply because he declines to use autopay. Pure BS.


----------



## dcowboy7

Michael Hilley said:


> I also almost always use a credit card for payment. Provides a level of documentation and protection. What I won't do is auto-pay or debit cards, because they negate any form of protection.


Just have directv bill your credit card....that counts as an autopay.


----------



## hasan

topdogg069 said:


> does it matter what package you have to get this credit? i am still on the old total choice package and do not want to have to change packages


I have TC+ and had no problem getting the $10/mo for 24 month credit (and I've been on autopay forever.)


----------



## dcandmc

dcowboy7 said:


> Just have directv bill your credit card.


Read his post again. That won't address his legitimate concerns.


----------



## forecheck

I called 800-DIRECTV and asked for promotions and got it no problem. He also offered Starz for 3 months but I declined that as I don't think I would watch any of those channels. The total time for the call was 4 minutes, 40 seconds. Thanks DBSTalk, DirecTV and especially Dish for pushing DirecTV to do this, isn't competition great


----------



## Drucifer

Second attempt. Didn't get pass first CSR before auto-pay came up.


----------



## Carl Spock

dcandmc said:


> Does a brand new customer who signs up today have to enroll in autopay to enjoy "Free HD for Life"? If not, then he's got a legitimate beef. New customer gets free HD for life and doesn't have to use autopay; he can't even get free HD for 24 months simply because he declines to use autopay. Pure BS.


You are mistaken.

Supposedly both new and old customers who sign up for free HD have to have auto-pay. Seemingly some here have gotten by without having auto-pay but that's not the program. The rule is you get free HD, for either life or 24 months, which many here feel will amount to the same thing in the long run, by having auto-pay.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Carl Spock said:


> ^ From my point of view, you're willing to lose your DirecTV service over auto-pay. They're not willing to lose a customer. You're willing to lose them.
> 
> They aren't forcing you to have auto-pay to be a customer. They are insisting you have auto-pay to get two years of free HD.
> 
> If you don't want to have auto-pay, fine, don't have auto-pay. Then don't complain when you don't get the benefits of auto-pay. You can't have it both ways.


His biggest problem is Pegasus. Pegasus is one of the few companies, anybody in the family has had a problem with in a Autopay situation(other being AOL). Parents had Direct through Pegasus, dropped Direct, and went back to Dish, turned IN there equipment to the Local Pegaus reseller, who signed them up, who proceded to LOSE the equipment. Following month, Pegasus and Direct are calling for the missing equipment, Dad told them he didn't have the equipment as he had, given it back to the reseller, Dad even made his own receipt that somebody signed for.

Thinking the problem was resolved, he ended up going through the Roof for right at $1000 charge on his account, as Pegasus charged him for missing equipment, and an extra month of service, and they did all this through Autopay. Took over 8 months to straighten things out. 
Yes things can be staightened out, but it can take time, and sometimes an extra $1000 bill, over somebody else's mistake isn't money people have extra. Oh and if you keep the balance on your account, the law works in favor of the company, they do not have to pay for interest, after they credit back your card.

Most of the issues I have seen with Autopay, is after somebody ends there account, and the old company continues to keep on billing. AOL, and Pegasus are two that come to mind. Instead of Autopay, I would rather see a discount for online paying, thats what they really want anyways, is to get the conformation in the system by a certain date that your bill is paid for, instead of having to wait on the mail, and there own internal proccessing sytem.


----------



## DogLover

dcandmc said:


> Does a brand new customer who signs up today have to enroll in autopay to enjoy "Free HD for Life"? If not, then he's got a legitimate beef. New customer gets free HD for life and doesn't have to use autopay; he can't even get free HD for 24 months simply because he declines to use autopay. Pure BS.


Yes, brand new customers just enroll in autopay to be eligible for "Free HD for Life".


----------



## Michael H..

"From my point of view, you're willing to lose your DirecTV service over auto-pay." 
<yes>

"They're not willing to lose a customer. You're willing to lose them."
<don't see the difference... but, yes>

"They aren't forcing you to have auto-pay to be a customer. They are insisting you have auto-pay to get two years of free HD."
<agree, said as much>

If you don't want to have auto-pay, fine, don't have auto-pay.
<don't... and won't>

Then don't complain when you don't get the benefits of auto-pay.
<not sure there what benefits you're referring to of auto-pay, in itself... assume you're referring to the HD credit>

You can't have it both ways.
<so far, you've been proven right... as with any goods or services, have to make a decision whether to buy / continue to buy or not... if auto-pay had been a condition for DTV service when I signed up in '95, I wouldn't have... not that it is now... I understand that it is specific to the HD credit, but I have taken it into consideration whether I will continue to buy or not.>

<... I suppose my post qualifies as a complaint, so I'll concede there... but that wasn't my primary intent, only to point out some critical "non-benefits" of auto-pay... and why I included "off-topic" debit cards, which were not previously discussed...the post was primarily about relinquishing consumer protection... the auto-pay is a show-stopper (literally for me), obviously it isn't for you, but may be for others... just thought they should be aware of some of the ramifications.>


----------



## loudo

Carl Spock said:


> You are mistaken.
> 
> Supposedly both new and old customers who sign up for free HD have to have auto-pay. Seemingly some here have gotten by without having auto-pay but that's not the program. The rule is you get free HD, for either life or 24 months, which many here feel will amount to the same thing in the long run, by having auto-pay.


Maybe the ones that have good credit (bills paid on time), with DirecTV, are the ones not needing 'auto pay". Others can only get it with auto pay. just a guess.


----------



## Carl Spock

If you have a problem with a company with auto-pay, here is the perfect solution.

(1) Put the current transaction in dispute. Credit card companies immediately take the side of their customer. If you can document that you are right and the charges are wrong, you will win the fight, and rather easily.

(2) A day or two later, tell the credit card company you lost the card. They will cancel the number and send you a new card. Without the new number, the company can't enforce their auto-pay. You are off the hook.

And nice response to my post, Michael Hilley.  You made excellent points.


----------



## opfreak

ugh no go with 2. The first CSR didn't find it, the 2nd said that since i've only been a member since janurary I dont qualify


----------



## Drucifer

Made third attempt. This time to 1-800-DirecTV. Got pass first CSR, but put on hold for second CSR specialist. Lost connection after about ten minutes.


----------



## MysteryMan

Drucifer said:


> Made third attempt. This time to 1-800-DirecTV. Got pass first CSR, but put on hold for second CSR specialist. Lost connection after about ten minutes.


Laughs...Think your having fun with that? Try correcting a billing error with them!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

loudo said:


> Maybe the ones that have good credit (bills paid on time), with DirecTV, are the ones not needing 'auto pay". Others can only get it with auto pay. just a guess.


I wondered this too.


----------



## nettodtv

Wow what a difference between call one and two. First call the guy I talked to was playing dumb and I couldn't get off the phone fast enough with him, no reason to waste both of our time. Second lady I talked to was great. I just asked if I she could please add the free HD for 24 months onto my account. She took a couple of minutes came back and said I was all set. Thanks a lot I love this forum.


----------



## loudo

Carl Spock said:


> If you have a problem with a company with auto-pay, here is the perfect solution.
> 
> (1) Put the current transaction in dispute. Credit card companies immediately take the side of their customer. If you can document that you are right and the charges are wrong, you will win the fight, and rather easily.
> 
> (2) A day or two later, tell the credit card company you lost the card. They will cancel the number and send you a new card. Without the new number, the company can't enforce their auto-pay. You are off the hook.
> 
> And nice response to my post, Michael Hilley.  You made excellent points.


Good idea, but I like my method better, don't sign up for auto pay, and view the bill for errors before you pay it. :sure:


----------



## dcowboy7

dcandmc said:


> Read his post again. That won't address his legitimate concerns.


No he said he likes credit cards.


----------



## Carl Spock

loudo said:


> Good idea, but I like my method better, don't sign up for auto pay, and view the bill for errors before you pay it. :sure:


Nothing wrong with that. I have only two things on auto-pay, DirecTV and Netflix. Netflix is hard to screw up. And I review my DirecTV bill monthly. Everything else I pay online but I put in my credit card number each time. I do feel better that way.


----------



## afulkerson

Just got off phone with DirecTv and after 5 mins I have free HD access on my account.


----------



## machavez00

24 months, no auto-pay since I bundle with Qwest, no change to grandfathered package.


----------



## vbush

"First, make sure you have a High-Def TV. You'll also need HD service. DIRECTV HD service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer. To add HD service, just check the "HD service" box when selecting your TV package. If you're already a DIRECTV customer and do not currently get HD channels, sign in to My Account. On your Account Overview page, click the My Services tab to learn how to add HD service to your TV package."

Would you then have free HD for as long as you're a Directv customer?


----------



## gilviv

Unbelievable! :hurah:Took me longer to get thru the phone menu than it did for the CSR to give me the 24 months, w/no auto-pay, and not change my grandfathered program package. WOW you go D*


----------



## Paul E Fox II

We don't have auto pay but we are doing paperless billing (thanks to a mistake on my part WITHOUT getting prior approval from the CFO). Don't know if that makes a difference or not but we got the promotion.

I do wish everyone would consider that sometimes people don't like to have or use credit cards.

I would also like to point out that people all live differently and not everyone has the financial resources others do and by stating things like "if you're credit card is maxed out, you probably should not have DirecTV..." may offend. People simply live with the priorities they choose and some view TV as more of a necessity than others.

At any rate, if mine falls off at some point before the 24 month period due to not having auto pay, I'll have to figure out how to proceed.


----------



## retromzc

Took about 8 minutes and 2 csrs but got the promo with no hassle!


----------



## Hoosier205

Easy as pie


----------



## finaldiet

I believe the HD free are channels 560-567. Your regular HD service isn't free. Its channels I don't watch anyway.


----------



## Ken984

No it is the HD access $10 fee. Not the HD extra $5 fee.



finaldiet said:


> I believe the HD free are channels 560-567. Your regular HD service isn't free. Its channels I don't watch anyway.


----------



## Carl Spock

finaldiet said:


> I believe the HD free are channels 560-567. Your regular HD service isn't free. Its channels I don't watch anyway.


Huh? Those are the HD Extra Pack channels and most everybody who wants them has to pay for them, outside of DirecTV's standing offer of the first three month's free.

Those are the ones which still cost, not the ones that are now free.


----------



## sigma1914

finaldiet said:


> I believe the HD free are channels 560-567. Your regular HD service isn't free. Its channels I don't watch anyway.


Try again.


----------



## morgantown

Hoosier205 said:


> Easy as pie


Ditto


----------



## pappy97

vbush said:


> "First, make sure you have a High-Def TV. You'll also need HD service. DIRECTV HD service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer. To add HD service, just check the "HD service" box when selecting your TV package. If you're already a DIRECTV customer and do not currently get HD channels, sign in to My Account. On your Account Overview page, click the My Services tab to learn how to add HD service to your TV package."
> 
> Would you then have free HD for as long as you're a Directv customer?


You know they changed the thing you quoted to say new customers ("As long as you're a new DIRECTV customer"), right?


----------



## pappy97

goober55 said:


> I just called and said "promotions" and got transferred there. I explained I am a new customer...just signed up May 3rd & was wondering if I was eligible for the free HD for 24 month promotion, since I just did also sign up for autopay. The gal in promotions seemed pretty positive I would be eligible, but when she transfered me to someone else I was shot down, saying that while I am a new customer & signed up for autopay, I was not eligible. She seemed to hint that if I was a long standing customer that maybe they would have made an exception. Does this sound right ? Has anyone had any luck that maybe signed up in May like I did ?
> 
> Thanks, goober


The same thing happened to me today (Signed up in Nov 09), although yesterday I talked to a CSR who was ready to give me the credit provided I did autopay.

*It's beyond ridiculous that ANY existing customer that has autopay and paperless billing enabled are being denied the credit regardless of when they started their DirecTV service.*


----------



## Mike Bertelson

mluntz said:


> What are you guys looking at? That ad still says NEW customer!


It does today, but didn't yesterday. 

Mike


----------



## vbush

Click on How do I get HD channels? next to Free HD and it still says:

First, make sure you have a High-Def TV. You'll also need HD service. DIRECTV HD service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer. To add HD service, just check the "HD service" box when selecting your TV package. If you're already a DIRECTV customer and do not currently get HD channels, sign in to My Account. On your Account Overview page, click the My Services tab to learn how to add HD service to your TV package.


----------



## Maleman

Has anyone been able to get the $10 credit that already has a discount of some sort? Meaning I got a $10 off for 6-8 months awhile back.

I signed up for something, I believe it was for signing up for CI.

Can they be added?

Thank you


----------



## usnret

It was easy, just called and they gave me the 24 month deal. Interestingly, I then ask about MRV. I explained that I have an HR22 and R22 (HD enabled). The CSR advised me that I could get it for $99 installed, but that I would "only be able to stream from the HR22 to the H22, but not the other way". I said that was interesting and hung up.


----------



## pappy97

pappy97 said:


> Yesterday I tried and got a nice lady who said I needed to do autopay. So I said I would have to think about it.
> 
> Today I thought I would try a retention CSR who ended up telling me that I'm not eligible because I'm too new of a customer (signed up in Nov. 09).
> 
> Called again trying to get a hold of promotions and apparently the retention CSR put a note on my accoun that I am not eligible, and this CSR said even if I was, I would need to do billpay.
> 
> I think I am going to wait a few days and then try again. I might cave in and set up auto bill pay prior to calling. I'd only do that in light of this note on my account, because once I have autopay (Since I already have paperless billing), then they have no reason not to give me the $10/mo for 24 months free HD credit. At least that is my thinking right now.


Decided I couldn't wait and I added autopay online.

Then just now I called. I believe I got a CSR in the Phillipines. After 5 minutes of him asking me to hold/be patient he said I wasn't eligible. Said you had to be a customer for 2 or 3 years to get the promo. I told him I was offered it Sunday afternoon provided I added autopay, so now I am calling after having added autopay to get it. He said he couldn't do anything.

I asked for his supervisor. Had to wait 5 minutes then explain to him the situation. He said the same thing about not being a customer long enough and I explained to him it was offered to me yesterday and blah blah blah.

Then all of a sudden I hear a silence, some ringing, and music. Then another CSR comes on. I asked him if he was a regular CSR, and he said he was a retention CSR. The supervisor without telling me transferred me to retention. I explained the situation to the retention CSR and how upset I was and how this is ridiculous and luckily the nice CSR from yesterday did enter a note saying that I was offered the promo and he was easily able to honor that. Thank you to the nice CSR from yesterday, finally a note on my account from a CSR does me a favor!!

Whew. BUT unlike others here, he didn't offer me anything. Since he was helpful and was a retention CSR, I thought I would ask about NFL ST. He just said I could get the early bird price with 1 or 7 payments. No offer of $20/6 or $20/12 which I thought might come considering how much BS I was put through today to get this credit and I explained the hassle, including being transferred to retention by a supervisor without even being told that it was happening.

Put aside the autopay issue for a second. The fact that some CSRs are saying that you need to have been a customer for 2 or 3 years, at least, is preposterous and obviously not true based on the experiences here and that many people who have been subs for less than 1 year are getting it.


----------



## dcandmc

dcowboy7 said:


> No he said he likes credit cards.


Did you read his post again? He said that he likes credit cards for the consumer protection that they provide (in most cases)- I got that and apparently so did you. He then said that he doesn't like autopay or debit cards. He then provided a lucid explanation of why he doesn't like autopay, *whether it's set up with a credit card or a bank account*. Do you see that now?


----------



## dcandmc

Carl Spock said:


> You are mistaken.
> 
> Supposedly both new and old customers who sign up for free HD have to have auto-pay. Seemingly some here have gotten by without having auto-pay but that's not the program. The rule is you get free HD, for either life or 24 months, which many here feel will amount to the same thing in the long run, by having auto-pay.


My post was poorly worded. I wasn't stating that new customers don't need to sign up for autopay in order to get free HD for life; I was asking whether or not that was the case. If the answer was "no," I was then explaining why such a situation would lead to frustration on the part of existing customers who are told that they must have autopay to get 24 months of free HD. My apologies for the confusion.


----------



## bigbrother52

pappy97 said:


> Then all of a sudden I hear a silence, some ringing, and music.


When I first dialed the number my phone was in hands-free mode, after I got a human I picked up the handset. When the call was completed and I had received my $10 credit I pushed the off button on the handset.

While talking to my wife and bragging about how I just beat DirecTV out of 10bucks/mo. for next 2yrs. we hear ''excuse me'' could you please hang your phone up, I can't seem to disconnect! :lol:
Needless to say I was mortified, I'm still wondering exactly how and what I said to my old lady during this period of time :sure:

How come they always manage to drop a call when you don't want them to.


----------



## sheureka

Michael Hilley said:


> Debit cards offer zero protection. With a CC, you are protected against unauthorized use (loss and theft) and disputes with merchants. With a debit card, it is equivalent to having handed over cash. The bank will tell you that you are on your own.


My bank treats my debit cards and my credit cards exactly the same for unauthorized use and disputes. So check with your bank. They could have changed their policy. - sheureka


----------



## spartanstew

Maleman said:


> Has anyone been able to get the $10 credit that already has a discount of some sort? Meaning I got a $10 off for 6-8 months awhile back.


I already had $41 in credits from other things when I called yesterday for the free HD. No problem, took 2 minutes for another $10 credit.


----------



## Blackwing

12 years with D* and no credit for me I have 2 10 credits that expire next month and no autopay.
I turned autopay off as I'm still trying to recover 20 from an overcharge 4 months ago they keep saying i'm sorry we are woking on it but....
called bank and since its a credit/debit card the process is different.

I might try virtual numbers and limit it to my bill amount but they will never get my card number again.


----------



## tritch

I called and asked for promotions. CSR answered, I requested the 24 month free HD access promotion, the CSR knew about it already, took a quick look at my account and verified that I was already on autopay, and then said I was eligible. He then transferred me to an "account specialist" because he claimed that he was not authorized to add the promo. Account specialist verified again that I was on autopay and applied the promo. No hassle at all.

I checked my online account a short time later and the promo was there. The only odd thing is that the promo was applied to an unknown or old access card XXXXXXXX1666. I have only one DVR and its access card is XXXXXXXX4030. Strange, hope everything is ok.


----------



## Tom Robertson

tritch said:


> I called and asked for promotions. CSR answered, I requested the 24 month free HD access promotion, the CSR knew about it already, took a quick look at my account and verified that I was already on autopay, and then said I was eligible. He then transferred me to an "account specialist" because he claimed that he was not authorized to add the promo. Account specialist verified again that I was on autopay and applied the promo. No hassle at all.
> 
> I checked my online account a short time later and the promo was there. The only odd thing is that the promo was applied to an unknown or old access card XXXXXXXX1666. I have only one DVR and its access card is XXXXXXXX4030. Strange, hope everything is ok.


The credit applies to the primary receiver on your account, whichever that might be. It doesn't have to be a DVR.


----------



## tritch

Tom Robertson said:


> The credit applies to the primary receiver on your account, whichever that might be. It doesn't have to be a DVR.


There's only one receiver on the account. It's a HR22 and listed as primary. IIRC, the X1666 access number is from a receiver that I had last year. It was deactivated and returned 6 months ago.

I'll check with D* again to make sure all is well.


----------



## hyde76

spartanstew said:


> I already had $41 in credits from other things when I called yesterday for the free HD. No problem, took 2 minutes for another $10 credit.


I've got the same situation with 6 months of a Free DVR for something they messed up 6 months ago (expires the end of this month). When I called in yesterday they said that I was not eligible for the new credit until the old credit was expired. She then offered me a $10 credit for six months on programming which I said OK to but a day later it's still not on my account. I'll have to try again tomorrow for the 24 month HD credit.


----------



## DogLover

Tom Robertson said:


> The credit applies to the primary receiver on your account, whichever that might be. It doesn't have to be a DVR.


Actually, mine wasn't added to the primary receiver either. It was added with an access card number for another receiver on the account. Strange.


----------



## marker101

chevyguy559 said:


> Huh?
> 
> I have AutoPay and pay with my Checking Account and never had to send them a voided check.....might want to check on that.....all I had to do was enter my routing # and account # from the bottom of my check....


I did, but when I enrolled, my debit/Visa number that already was on account showed up as the default method of payment and I couldn't change it. I called in to DirecTV and they told me that they couldn't change it either and I had to send in a voided check.

Jumping through hoops is fun.

Edit: Yep. Officially "enrolled with credit card" on my account. Just put in a request to switch to bank account. This is frickin' ridiculous. I know I'm gonna get screwed when my new bill comes out this week.


----------



## sswheeler

IF someone already asked this, really sorry. Lots of pages to read through. Is retention doing this or just a CSR? Thanks


----------



## DogLover

sswheeler said:


> IF someone already asked this, really sorry. Lots of pages to read through. Is retention doing this or just a CSR? Thanks


Just call in to the regular number. Most people (myself included) seem to have the first CSR do some checking (on the offer and your eligibility?) and then transfer you to the person who can actually make the change.


----------



## The Merg

usnret said:


> It was easy, just called and they gave me the 24 month deal. Interestingly, I then ask about MRV. I explained that I have an HR22 and R22 (HD enabled). The CSR advised me that I could get it for $99 installed, but that I would "only be able to stream from the HR22 to the H22, but not the other way". I said that was interesting and hung up.


I might have jumped at that if I were you. Since they are not technically allowing the upgrade if your second receiver is an R22, you might have been able to slide in under the radar with your R22 if the CSR thought you had an H22. Although in the end, the system might have rejected the upgrade.

- Merg


----------



## Jon J

Tom Robertson said:


> The credit applies to the primary receiver on your account, whichever that might be. It doesn't have to be a DVR.


This did not happen in my case. I have three owned and one leased receiver. An owned receiver is the primary on the account but the credit was applied to the only leased one.


----------



## nevea2be

I've been calling since 8 am this morning and have been disconnected twice, it's 10 am already!!!


----------



## RAD

nevea2be said:


> I've been calling since 8 am this morning and have been disconnected twice, it's 10 am already!!!


I'd guess that their call centers are overloaded with all the HR DVR's that are locking up this morning. You might want to just wait a day or two when things calm down.


----------



## sswheeler

Thanks for the info.


----------



## loudo2002

Just called up and was told that the best she could give me was 12 months free HD and said she hadnt heard about the 24 month deal. But after an hour on hold, i took it. I will call back and try again tomorrow for the 2 year. What a joke that all csr's dont have the same info.


----------



## opfreak

since this was missed, any 'recent' cosumters able to add this to their account?


by recent, I mean first year, were you still have other promos?


----------



## Car1181

DogLover said:


> Actually, mine wasn't added to the primary receiver either. It was added with an access card number for another receiver on the account. Strange.


Same here.


----------



## nevea2be

Well I finally got through and got the credit. I also changed out of the old grandfathered Choice package for the Choice Ultimate package which gives us TMC in HD and hopefully soon TMC Extra and Encore in HD while still saving me 5 bucks a month from my old bill.


----------



## vthokies1996

nevea2be said:


> Well I finally got through and got the credit. I also changed out of the old grandfathered Choice package for the Choice Ultimate package which gives us TMC in HD and hopefully soon TMC Extra and Encore in HD while still saving me 5 bucks a month from my old bill.


How does that save $5 per month?

I have the same package, Choice Xtra +DVR and HD.

The cost for that is $79.99-$10 (free HD) = $69.99

If I was to switch to the Choice Ultimate:

$68.99 (the HD fee would be canceled out) + $7 (DVR Service) = $75.99

Am I missing something? If I am, please tell me, I'd like to pay $5 less and receive more channels.


----------



## nevea2be

vthokies1996 said:


> How does that save $5 per month?
> 
> I have the same package, Choice Xtra +DVR and HD.
> 
> The cost for that is $79.99-$10 (free HD) = $69.99
> 
> If I was to switch to the Choice Ultimate:
> 
> $68.99 (the HD fee would be canceled out) + $7 (DVR Service) = $75.99
> 
> Am I missing something? If I am, please tell me, I'd like to pay $5 less and receive more channels.


I'm getting more channels and it's $5 less then what I was paying yesterday, while $4 and change but it's still more for less to me. It's all a trade off like the guy saying he got stars channel for $2.99 a month without the $10 off for 24 months he would be paying $12.99 for it. All in how you look at it I guess.


----------



## gimp

Armed with all the great info shared here (THANKS) called yesterday and got $35 in credits!

PREMIER - Save$5/3moSTARZ
PREMIER - Save$5/3moSHOW
HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc
PREMIER - $10/12moBasePkg
PREMIER - Save$5/3moSPORT


----------



## lokar

Existing customer here, called last night and got the $10 off for 24 months with first CSR I talked to but had to sign up for autopay, no biggie and now I will rack up more Frequent Flyer miles on my credit card.


----------



## futurerebeldr

Existing Customer with auto bill pay through credit card. Called in just now and was disconnected while on the phone (after being told I had to have "auto" pay through my bank account). After an hour of trying to get through again, the new CSR wasn't sure if the credit card would work as their system shows this method as "recurring" payment and not "auto" payment. After checking with her supervisor, she said that my credit card DID serve as an "auto" payment method and agreed to give me the $10/mo HD credit as long as I maintain HD access and autopayment for my monthly bill. Asked her to confirm this was for "life" and not just 24 months and she said restated "as long as I maintain HD access and autopayment for my monthly bill". I also got them to waive the service call fee for installing DECA in my house. Just goes to show it never hurts to ask, or call back if you don't get the answer you want the first time.

*I am in a grandfathered plan for Choice Xtra + HDDVR that already included HD and DVR access fees. They did not have to change my plan in order to active the $10/mo credit.

**The note on my online account shows 24 months of free access. Who knew "life" to d* only meant 2 years. Guess I'll have to remember to callback in my next "life" to have it reactivated lol.


----------



## bossfan50

hyde76 said:


> I've got the same situation with 6 months of a Free DVR for something they messed up 6 months ago (expires the end of this month). When I called in yesterday they said that I was not eligible for the new credit until the old credit was expired. She then offered me a $10 credit for six months on programming which I said OK to but a day later it's still not on my account. I'll have to try again tomorrow for the 24 month HD credit.


Try again. I have an existing $10 for 12 month credit which I got during the Versus dispute. I received the HD credit and my online account shows both $10 credits applied.


----------



## Paul Secic

bossfan50 said:


> Just curious but why does D* have to make auto-pay a requirement. Is it that by giving away $10 a month that they can save that much by not having to end out paper bills?


It's greener!! The earth will clog up & you won't have TV!


----------



## jluzbet69

got it here too, autopay had to be done, no biggie... thanks all for the great info...


----------



## ub1934

gilviv said:


> Unbelievable! :hurah:Took me longer to get thru the phone menu than it did for the CSR to give me the 24 months, w/no auto-pay, and not change my grandfathered program package. WOW you go D*


How , they say you must take Auto Pay to get the promo ?


----------



## syphix

Hmm...it appears some how I was already receiving the $10 HD Access credit (I have no idea how). I called and to ask about the 24 month promotion and asked when my current credit would expire and was told, "I don't see any expiration date on the account." GROOVY!


----------



## theesir

Will adding this credit put me back on a 2 year agreement? I have been "month to month" for about 5 years.


----------



## Jon J

theesir said:


> Will adding this credit put me back on a 2 year agreement?


The consensus seems to be...no.


----------



## theesir

Jon J said:


> The consensus seems to be...no.


Thanks... I will be sure to confirm with the rep when I call.


----------



## montanaxvi

Called in and said "promotions" put on hold for about 20 minutes, got a CSR who looked at the account and said she would have to send me over to promotions for the credit to be added to my account. On hold for another 20+ minutes and have yet to get another live person.


All told almost an hour total time on the phone, only spoke to live people for about 3 minutes of that time and no problems, I have a $10/month credit for HD Access for 24 months.

I also asked if it affected my "grandfathered" package or put me back on a contract which I am currently not on and she said nothing is affected except the price.


----------



## bobkatF

Asked for Promotions at the voice prompt; on hold for 5 minutes to 1st CSR; he said I qualify (already on Auto-Pay). Then on hold for 35 minutes; asked 2nd CSR nicely and got the $10 off for next 24 months.

I did not ask about the 2-year commitment, nor did I mention that I have a "grandfathered package".

Thanks to everyone here!


----------



## ziggy29

Already had it here, too -- just took about 15 minutes to save $240. That's what, $960 an hour? Of course, I think it's silly they only do this for 24 months for existing customers (compared to "for life" for new subs) *and* make us jump through the CSR hoops to even get that, but who knows -- maybe within 24 months the concept of "HD access" fees will be dead...


----------



## ziggy29

susanandmark said:


> Drop the fee for everyone--and advertise the heck out of the fact you're doing it--or don't drop it at all. This isn't even a temporary promo offer but a "for life" offer that for new customers that totally screws anyone with an ounce of loyalty.


Keep in mind, though, that new subscribers are hit with a two year commitment to get it, whereas the existing subscribers off the commitment can get two years free without a new commitment. To make the deals truly equivalent, you'd have to tell existing subscribers they have to agree to a new 2-year commitment to get the "for life" deal.


----------



## ThomasM

ziggy29 said:


> Keep in mind, though, that new subscribers are hit with a two year commitment to get it, whereas the existing subscribers off the commitment can get two years free without a new commitment. To make the deals truly equivalent, you'd have to tell existing subscribers they have to agree to a new 2-year commitment to get the "for life" deal.


New subscribers get stuck with a 2 year commitment with or without the "lifetime HD" deal. The 2 year commitment is reset (or started) anytime a new receiver is added to an account. Obviously, a NEW customer is getting one or more new receivers!!

I would bet that a lot of existing customers would opt for a 2 year commitment reset to get the HD for life deal and at the same time they could add a new receiver. But despite all the backslapping and "big savings" posters to this forum THINK they are getting with the new "free HD" deal, I'd wait until the dust settles. Then maybe there will be a thread just as big as this one when additional receiver fees go up to $7.95 a month (like cable is charging in my area complete with "free HD"), or most of the HD channels suddenly get transferred to an "HD Extra"-type tier.

Does anyone really think DirecTV is going to lose $120 per year per sub without making "price adjustments" elsewhere? Ha ha wake up.


----------



## RonH

I just called and talk to 1st level CSR and they told me I could get 24 months Free HD if I did autopay deal. I told them I would think about it. I called back and this time asked for "Promotional Deal" at the prompt and I was offer 12 months Free with No autopay mentioned. I again told them I would call back later. Has anyone in last day or so got the 24 month deal without autopay?

Thanks


----------



## pdawg17

I just called and was told I was not eligible...I am not enrolled in autopay so I figured that was it...added autopay and called back and was still told I was not eligible...she said she could not tell me why I was not eligible and instead offered me 12 months of free HD and said I could call back in a year for another 12 months since I was a "loyal" customer...I asked her to put a note in saying that...I guess it'll all work out but it was not a smooth process for me...


----------



## mickcris

just called and got it added. first csr said i was eligible and transferred me to a second that added it. took about a half hour total. now i don't feel as bad about the $3 mrv fee.


----------



## RonH

mickcris said:


> just called and got it added. first csr said i was eligible and transferred me to a second that added it. took about a half hour total. now i don't feel as bad about the $3 mrv fee.


Do you have or did you have to add autopay to get the 24 month deal?


----------



## bertjo44

Just got the $10 credit for HD for 24 months. Also, got ST with Superfan for $194.


----------



## mickcris

RonH said:


> Do you have or did you have to add autopay to get the 24 month deal?


already had it


----------



## RonH

mickcris said:


> already had it


Thanks for reply. I looks like the Best I can get is 12 months unless I want to add autopay. I'll try a time or 2 tomorrow for the 24 month deal then do 12 month if I have to.


----------



## vbush

I called and spoke with first rep right away and after she put me on hold 3 times she cam back and said she could give me $10 x 12 and I could call back in a year to see if it would be extended.

I told her that was not acceptable and I did not want to call back in one year and then she put me back on hold for 20 more minutes. Second rep came on and said I met all the requirements: autopay (which I use for everything) & long-time customer (since Dec 2007). She said it would expire in 24 months. I told her we'd worry about that in two years and she laughed. Both were very pleasant.

I did not ask for nor was I offered anything else.

A total of exactly 50 minutes to save $255.12.

This appeared within 5 minutes:
06/08/2010 XXXXXXXX0672 HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($0.63)


----------



## vbush

ThomasM said:


> New subscribers get stuck with a 2 year commitment with or without the "lifetime HD" deal. The 2 year commitment is reset (or started) anytime a new receiver is added to an account. Obviously, a NEW customer is getting one or more new receivers!!
> 
> I would bet that a lot of existing customers would opt for a 2 year commitment reset to get the HD for life deal and at the same time they could add a new receiver. But despite all the backslapping and "big savings" posters to this forum THINK they are getting with the new "free HD" deal, I'd wait until the dust settles. Then maybe there will be a thread just as big as this one when additional receiver fees go up to $7.95 a month (like cable is charging in my area complete with "free HD"), or most of the HD channels suddenly get transferred to an "HD Extra"-type tier.
> 
> Does anyone really think DirecTV is going to lose $120 per year per sub without making "price adjustments" elsewhere? Ha ha wake up.


I suspect what is actually going to happen is all the packages will go up somewhat for everyone (HD or not) and they will spread what HD costs they actually have out among everyone. You are right in saying receivers might go up a bit as well. One thing is for sure they will re-coop it somehow.


----------



## gully_foyle

ziggy29 said:


> Keep in mind, though, that new subscribers are hit with a two year commitment to get it, whereas the existing subscribers off the commitment can get two years free without a new commitment. To make the deals truly equivalent, you'd have to tell existing subscribers they have to agree to a new 2-year commitment to get the "for life" deal.


Yeah, well, I've been with DirecTV continuously since 1994 and until today never thought twice about it. First the lockup, then finding out that newbies get something (more) free that I have to pay for.

So, on the one hand, after 16 years what's another 2-year commitment? On the other hand, what a giant slap in the face! Someone at Dish should be promoted for driving this wedge, and someone at DirecTV should be fired for letting them. susanandmark have this down pat in their rant.


----------



## gully_foyle

vbush said:


> I suspect what is actually going to happen is all the packages will go up somewhat for everyone (HD or not) and they will spread what HD costs they actually have out among everyone. You are right in saying receivers might go up a bit as well. One thing is for sure they will re-coop it somehow.


But not from the newbies, who have their rates locked in!


----------



## vbush

gully_foyle said:


> But not from the newbies, who have their rates locked in!


They'll get them eventually


----------



## hyde76

bossfan50 said:


> Try again. I have an existing $10 for 12 month credit which I got during the Versus dispute. I received the HD credit and my online account shows both $10 credits applied.


I called the promotions dept. They transferred me to the ACE dept. ACE for Advance Customer Experience. They eventually hung up on me when the agents computer had a problem. I called back and talked to Customer Retention who finally was able to apply the credit with a little SHO 3 mo. kicker.


----------



## jtudor

Justin23 said:


> Have had AutoPay for my acct since signing up back in July 2008...never had an issue.


The only problem I have with DTV Auto Pay is that for some reason they will NOT do it on the same day each month. It's within a 4 - 5 day period, but never the same day.


----------



## xmguy

I've got HD access free for one year. Got it last year. So I have another 5+ months to go. Wow that one year went by fast. When does this 2 yr HD free promo end?


----------



## John127

Thanks to this board, just called (retention) and got the $10 credit for 24 months AND an amazing monthly discount for the next year after discussing my Sunday Ticket subscription for a bit. Been with DirecTV for 10 years and I have to say that customer service has always been terrific with me.


----------



## streatordogs09

Yesterday I called and got the 24 months free hd. However, tonight I logged on to my account and its still not showing up. Should it be there or does this take some time?


----------



## Frrrunkis!

Yikes.

Total call time 33:56. At the prompt, I said promotions. I was on hold for about 10 mins and spoke to a lady that I could barely understand. I asked about the free HD for 24 mos. promotion. She said, "Yes, well, it looks like you do qualify for that...let's see what else you qualify for..." Ohhhhkay. She offered me Starz, Showtime, or Sports Pack, free for 3 months. I took Starz. She mentioned the MRV discount (could one of you explain that to me better that may have been told the same thing...I know what it is...I just don't know what the discount entails cuz she was kinda rambling), and a free equipment upgrade...which I don't really need at the moment. 

She then forwarded me on to Promotions...where I waited another 10-15 mins. But the lady I spoke to was very nice and very understanding. She said I was not signed up for autopay...but I told her I just signed up a couple hours ago...which I did. It wasn't on their end, and the only proof I had was the e-mail. 

Sooooo....she advised me to call back when it appears in my account online and I "can be assured" that I will get the promotion. She seemed nice about it...but I dunno what to think. Anyone have any idea when the autopay might be recognized in my account?


----------



## canesice

called and got $10 for 24 months for HD, renewed on the Sunday ticket, and they gave me $10 x 6 months credit to bring my Sunday ticket to $240 total... got rid of sunday ticket to go for now. may add if I get a smart phone..

just posting once.. so put it all in this post, vs. splitting threads.. later.


----------



## drew64

Called originally and was told need autopay which I dont want to do at this time. Then e mailed them and was again told need autopay to get the 24 months and at the end of the 24 months the 10 dollar fee would come back. He did give me credit for 6 months free HD which has already shown up on my bill. I just think the reps need to be on the same page. Either all customers get free HD for life or they dont. No auto pay for some and not others. It just does not make any sense.


----------



## Piratefan98

drew64 said:


> I just think the reps need to be on the same page. Either all customers get free HD for life or they dont. No auto pay for some and not others. It just does not make any sense.


I agree with you .... consistency would be nice, but that simply isn't their current business model. If you read a lot of threads here, you know the stories of callers who have received all kinds of varying monthly credits, free movie channels, discounted equipment etc. When a customer isn't happy with something about their service, "CSR Roulette" is often employed with success. What the first CSR won't give, the second or third often will.

Anyway .... for whatever reason, DirecTV doesn't use a standard, fixed, one-rule-fits all approach. I don't think that's necessarily bad.


----------



## Piratefan98

By the way ..... does anyone know how many of DirecTV's +/- 17 million subs are HD customers? Anyone hazard a guess?

Jeff


----------



## RAD

Piratefan98 said:


> By the way ..... does anyone know how many of DirecTV's +/- 17 million subs are HD customers? Anyone hazard a guess?
> 
> Jeff


I don't recall DirecTV ever announcing that, usually all they say is that X% has an advanced receiver, that could be a HD receiver HD DVR or a SD DVR. IIRC on a recent financial call they said it was somewhere in the 50%+ range.


----------



## ATARI

streatordogs09 said:


> Yesterday I called and got the 24 months free hd. However, tonight I logged on to my account and its still not showing up. Should it be there or does this take some time?


Should be there by now.

I would call back again tomorrow if I were you.


----------



## scottchez

Mine is not showing up 24 hours later either. The programing credit is showing for a movie channel discount. Strange.



streatordogs09 said:


> Yesterday I called and got the 24 months free hd. However, tonight I logged on to my account and its still not showing up. Should it be there or does this take some time?


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

First call...got an ESL operator...asked about the promotion...and was dropped in the transfer to a supervisor.

Second call...asked about the promotion..."I see you have auto-pay, it starts immediately".

I verified it on-line. That was pretty painless. I just wish all of the CSRs could be better informed.


----------



## mickcris

Seems like a lot of people do not want auto pay. I have it and like it. I was wondering though, if you guys could sign up for it and the after the free HD credit is applied, switch back to normal billing. Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## mnassour

What folks are generally being told is that switching off autopay will cause the $10 credit to drop off. Of course, YMMV, this IS DirecTV! :lol:


----------



## mickcris

mnassour said:


> What folks are generally being told is that switching off autopay will cause the $10 credit to drop off. Of course, YMMV, this IS DirecTV! :lol:


I was thinking that since some are getting it without autopay, that it may work


----------



## gully_foyle

ThomasM said:


> New subscribers get stuck with a 2 year commitment with or without the "lifetime HD" deal. The 2 year commitment is reset (or started) anytime a new receiver is added to an account. Obviously, a NEW customer is getting one or more new receivers!!
> 
> I would bet that a lot of existing customers would opt for a 2 year commitment reset to get the HD for life deal and at the same time they could add a new receiver. But despite all the backslapping and "big savings" posters to this forum THINK they are getting with the new "free HD" deal, I'd wait until the dust settles. Then maybe there will be a thread just as big as this one when additional receiver fees go up to $7.95 a month (like cable is charging in my area complete with "free HD"), or most of the HD channels suddenly get transferred to an "HD Extra"-type tier.
> 
> Does anyone really think DirecTV is going to lose $120 per year per sub without making "price adjustments" elsewhere? Ha ha wake up.


You win your bet here. And when the inevitable price hit happens (say, a per DVR charge), 24 mnoths later the $10 credit stops, but only for the loyal customers. The newbies will still get theirs.

Has anyone really tried to get the lifetime deal? Say someone who's been around for a while? This is the first time in many years I've been thinking of switching. Note the "since 1994" down below. I have no problem with temporary come-ons and discounts, but this "for life" thing just GRATES. PERMANENTLY treating new subscribers better than your installed base is INSULTING.

Time to go check Dish out, I guess. Never thought I'd say that. Gods am I piss*d.


----------



## mnassour

mickcris said:


> I was thinking that since some are getting it without autopay, that it may work


:shrug:

Perhaps....this thing was done in such a slapdash manner that I really don't think _anyone_ (especially the poor DirecTV CSRs) have any concept how it will finally shake out.


----------



## Lije Baley

I called yesterday and was quickly given the $10 credit for 24 months, and $5 off Showtime (when I asked) for 3, or was it 6, months? Interestingly my cc is on file, but I authorize the charge each month, rather than use autopay. The CSR did not request autopay and my online account tonight reflects the discount. I think that within 24 months, D* will have discontinued the HD Access fee. Of course, other charges will have increased to offset its absence.


----------



## GrumpyBear

gully_foyle said:


> You win your bet here. And when the inevitable price hit happens (say, a per DVR charge), 24 mnoths later the $10 credit stops, but only for the loyal customers. The newbies will still get theirs.
> 
> Has anyone really tried to get the lifetime deal? Say someone who's been around for a while? This is the first time in many years I've been thinking of switching. Note the "since 1994" down below. I have no problem with temporary come-ons and discounts, but this "for life" thing just GRATES. PERMANENTLY treating new subscribers better than your installed base is INSULTING.
> 
> Time to go check Dish out, I guess. Never thought I'd say that. Gods am I piss*d.


I know the "LIFE" part vs a 2yr discount, sounds a little unbalanced, but do you really think that at the end of 2 years, Direct will still be charging $10 HD fee? Just be lucky that you have access to this site to even beaware, that Direct is even offering it to existing users.

I am a Dish user, lucked out by having HD+Platinum on my account, and recieved HD for life, and didn't have to do a thing, not even a phone call. I have no bone in this fight on the Direct existing vs Direct new users. I just don't see this as an issue 2yrs from now. The HD fee will be embedded somewhere else.


----------



## Blaze

I called Directv up asked about this they stated the life time was only for new customers and can't apply it to my account

I said No Thank's to the (HD 24month) and hung up!!!!!:nono2:

This is a disrespect to all current customers as i see it been with them since 1993.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Blaze said:


> I called Directv up asked about this they stated the life time was only for new customers and can't apply it to my account
> 
> I said No Thank's to the (HD 24month) and hung up!!!!!:nono2:
> 
> This is a disrespect to all current customers as i see it been with them since 1993.


I'll take your $240.00


----------



## James Long

mickcris said:


> Seems like a lot of people do not want auto pay. I have it and like it. I was wondering though, if you guys could sign up for it and the after the free HD credit is applied, switch back to normal billing. Has anyone tried this yet?


If you lose the credit, at least you'll know why. 

As long as the "Free HD for 24 Months (existing customers)" is in the system your risk would be minimized to one month. If the credit drops you _should_ be able to call in, meet the qualification and still get in on the offer. But the "new customer" offer expires - there is a chance that DirecTV will stop offering the existing customer offer at some point. And since it isn't a written offer, there is no telling when that point will be.

In other words ... the risk is all yours.


----------



## Blaze

James Long said:


> I there is a chance that DirecTV will stop offering the existing customer offer at some point. And since it isn't a written offer, there is no telling when that point will be.
> 
> In other words ... the risk is all yours.


The (HD Access promo) is for 6 weeks...

But unless they offer this to me as a (existing customer for free) i will just keep mine the way it is,without.


----------



## gnwes

Blaze said:


> I called Directv up asked about this they stated the life time was only for new customers and can't apply it to my account
> 
> I said No Thank's to the (HD 24month) and hung up!!!!!:nono2:
> 
> This is a disrespect to all current customers as i see it been with them since 1993.


!rolling you really showed them!! Have fun continuing to pay for HD


----------



## Carl Spock

Blaze said:


> This is a disrespect to all current customers as i see it been with them since 1993.


Wow. You've been around longer than me, but then, the company wasn't founded until 1994.

Call back again and get your credit, Blaze. Everyone is entitled to a bad day. Me, you and even a CSR.


----------



## usnret

Question. I "auto pay" via Verizon, called and D gave me the 24 months free HD, but I don't know how to check it on the D web page. I click on "statement" and it won't open (prob cause I pay via Verizon). Is there anywhere on the web page that I can assertain that I am in fact getting the free HD?? Tks


----------



## Argee

I called and they told me I do not qualify. Hmmmm, paperless billing and subscriber since 1996 and have not had any free offers and/or promotions on my account for the past 4 years.
I will try again. 

Dealing with Directv on this stuff is like playing the slots.


----------



## ATARI

Argee said:


> I called and they told me I do not qualify. Hmmmm, paperless billing and subscriber since 1996 and have not had any free offers and/or promotions on my account for the past 4 years.
> I will try again.
> 
> Dealing with Directv on this stuff is like playing the slots.


Actually it's called CSR Roulette, but that's just picking the nit.


----------



## MarkN

Unbelievable! I called D* about the 24mo free HD access and the first CSR didn't know anything about it, so he puts me on hold to ask someone else about it. After a few minutes he comes back on the line and says "yes you are elligible for this promotion, but I will have to transfer you to the correct department". I say no problem....the next CSR I talk to tells me this promotion is only for new customers, however since I have been a loyal customer for 8 years he will basically do me a favor and give the the HD for 24mo for free. I didn't say anything other than thanks, but you would think all CSR's would have the same basic information??? Or maybe not


----------



## Carl Spock

ATARI said:


> Actually it's called CSR Roulette, but that's just picking the nit.


While the gambling analogy certainly applies the best, I've always thought another reason it is called CSR Roulette is that if you keep it up long enough, you may end up blowing your brains out. :grin:


----------



## irish316

I called about the free HD for 24 months offer and was told that it is a valid promo for existing customers but I do not qualify because I am already receiving a $10 HD credit until July 16 from a discount for 12 months I received last year for ST. She did tell me to call back after July 16 and I should have no problem getting the credit. So, it doesn't appear that you can piggyback $10 HD credits. Hopefully, DirecTV will just remove HD fee for existing customers anyway by then. 

Next, I asked to remove ST and ST2GO from autopay as I'm not sure I want it this year. I was transferred to a different CSR. I wasn't really expecting a discount offer. I didn't get one either. They removed it from my account with little or no discussion.

Lastly, I asked them about MRV and if there were any promos for it. She said just $99 install and $19.95 for S&H. No other promos and that I had three receivers that could handle MRV. I think actually I only have two as my R16-300 and H20-100 don't seem to be compatible. I asked if the HD20-100 would be replaced with a compatible receiver. She said no. 

Overall, didn't get much help although I will call back in a month to get the free HD for 24 months promo if still available. The ST roulette will have to wait until closer to the season to see what others are getting. MRV is fine but I'm not really inclined to pay $99 for it at this time.


----------



## ronkuba

irish316 said:


> I called about the free HD for 24 months offer and was told that it is a valid promo for existing customers but I do not qualify because I am already receiving a $10 HD credit until July 16 from a discount for 12 months I received last year for ST. She did tell me to call back after July 16 and I should have no problem getting the credit. So, it doesn't appear that you can piggyback $10 HD credits. Hopefully, DirecTV will just remove HD fee for existing customers anyway by then.
> 
> Next, I asked to remove ST and ST2GO from autopay as I'm not sure I want it this year. I was transferred to a different CSR. I wasn't really expecting a discount offer. I didn't get one either. They removed it from my account with little or no discussion.
> 
> Lastly, I asked them about MRV and if there were any promos for it. She said just $99 install and $19.95 for S&H. No other promos and that I had three receivers that could handle MRV. I think actually I only have two as my R16-300 and H20-100 don't seem to be compatible. I asked if the HD20-100 would be replaced with a compatible receiver. She said no.
> 
> Overall, didn't get much help although I will call back in a month to get the free HD for 24 months promo if still available. The ST roulette will have to wait until closer to the season to see what others are getting. MRV is fine but I'm not really inclined to pay $99 for it at this time.


I would call back right away. I have 20 bucks off for 6 months and they had no problem giving it to me. Just take getting the right csr.


----------



## irish316

ronkuba said:


> I would call back right away. I have 20 bucks off for 6 months and they had no problem giving it to me. Just take getting the right csr.


Yes, but the $20 you have off for 6 months...how is it coded on your account?


----------



## dvisthe

CSR would not budge at first, she than offered me HD extra pack for 3 months, I declined. 

After about 15 minutes of on and off hold(felt like I was at a car dealership),

She said the best she could do was one year. So I took it. Better than not calling at all, Thank you DBStalk for saving me $120!


----------



## Ken984

I currently have $10 off for 12 months for me purchasing a receiver at retail. $10 off for 12 months for refer a friend. $10 off for At&T customer discount. And $10 off for 24 months HD discount. There may be a limit but it is obvious they can apply a lot of discounts at once.



irish316 said:


> Yes, but the $20 you have off for 6 months...how is it coded on your account?


----------



## paulman182

Ken984 said:


> I currently have $10 off for 12 months for me purchasing a receiver at retail. $10 off for 12 months for refer a friend. $10 off for At&T customer discount. And $10 off for 24 months HD discount. There may be a limit but it is obvious they can apply a lot of discounts at once.


Now you need to call and get the discount for having so many discounts!:lol:


----------



## irish316

Ken984 said:


> I currently have $10 off for 12 months for me purchasing a receiver at retail. $10 off for 12 months for refer a friend. $10 off for At&T customer discount. And $10 off for 24 months HD discount. There may be a limit but it is obvious they can apply a lot of discounts at once.


What I mean by coding is since an HD credit is already on the account, is it possible for another $10 HD credit to be added? I understand you can have different credits on your account, but can you have two of the same? Anyone else have two $10 HD credits on their account?


----------



## Ken984

I am waiting for ST to show up on my bill, I will call and get rid of the ToGo part and if they offer I will say thank you, but I will not ask for a discount. I only asked for the credit for the receiver the others were offered to me or part of normal business(refer a friend,at&t).



paulman182 said:


> Now you need to call and get the discount for having so many discounts!:lol:


----------



## paulman182

Ken984 said:


> I am waiting for ST to show up on my bill, I will call and get rid of the ToGo part and if they offer I will say thank you, but I will not ask for a discount. I only asked for the credit for the receiver the others were offered to me or part of normal business(refer a friend,at&t).


I wasn't being critical or negative, just trying for a joke.

All of my discounts have been in the form of equipment discounts except for one for referring a family member.


----------



## sritter

Figured I would post my story. I called last night and asked for "Billing" to get the 24mosFreeHDAcc added and the CSR told me it was only for new customers so I said OK. I figured I'd try again today. I called up a few minutes ago and asked for "Promotions" and got a really snide kid who told me "We told you last night this is only for new customers". I told him I knew it was not and I can even tell him the description that shows on the bill. He then tries to tell me they have it but I don't qualify so I asked to be transferred to retention at which point he started his script over "Hello Sir, what may I do for you today". I hung up and at the first prompt said "Cancel Service", the CSR who answered told me they do have the promotion, I do qualify for it and she would add it right away. I then asked her about any Sunday Ticket promotions I qualify for and she asked if I get it every year and if I am on auto renew and gave me the $20/Off for 6 months.


----------



## chedlin

I was looking at the online account management. I currently have the discontinued $79.99 Choice Xtra + HD DVR package.

I can switch to the current Choice Xtra plan for $63.99 and then it shows well below that "Free HD". If I click how do I get HD it says the following:

First, make sure you have a High-Def TV. You'll also need HD service. DIRECTV HD service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer. To add HD service, just check the "HD service" box when selecting your TV package. If you're already a DIRECTV customer and do not currently get HD channels, sign in to My Account. On your Account Overview page, click the My Services tab to learn how to add HD service to your TV package.​
I assume that means I can switch my plan, add DVR service for $7/mo and be $9 cheaper. I currently have a monthly credit for the HD service through November. It says this at the top of the screen: Please note: Your actual package price may be lower.
If you're currently receiving monthly credits, you can upgrade your TV package without losing them. Your remaining monthly credits will be applied to your new TV package.​
I assume the key word there would be UPGRADE, and dropping my plan by $16/mo wouldn't fit that. What other credits would I loose? I have a bunch of them that bring my bill down to $49 through November. Would changing this plan online extend my contract (I added a 2nd HD DVR in March, so it wouldn't be much of an extension)?


----------



## cody21

I initially called over the w/e after reading this thread. The CSR rep. at first was not aware of this "promo". After checking with someone, she told me it was not available for exisiting customers. I asked for "BILLING" - but they were not available over the w/e. I called back on Tuesday (during the DVR outage) and got to the BILLIGN dept. I pled my case .. "customer since 1997, blah blah .." ... He told me that they were only offering this as a 2-Year FREE HD package for existing customers, but I had to have AUTO PAY set up ... which we did while I had him on the phone ... I took it of course. We'll see what transpires in 2 years...

YMMV


----------



## Ken984

I realized how my reply sounded after i posted it. i knew you were not being critical, no problem. Sorry if I sounded like I was being defensive.



paulman182 said:


> I wasn't being critical or negative, just trying for a joke.
> 
> All of my discounts have been in the form of equipment discounts except for one for referring a family member.


----------



## ziggy29

dvisthe said:


> CSR would not budge at first, she than offered me HD extra pack for 3 months, I declined.


Not much of an offer. Anyone who doesn't already have that package can order it and get it free for the first three months. You can do that directly off the web site without the game of roulette...


----------



## dontknow

irish316 said:


> What I mean by coding is since an HD credit is already on the account, is it possible for another $10 HD credit to be added? I understand you can have different credits on your account, but can you have two of the same? Anyone else have two $10 HD credits on their account?


i once had 2 discounts for HD service a couple of years ago, i had called to get free hd service when i signed up and did not get the credit so i called in, while i was speaking to somebody about it the call dropped, and then i called back in and spoke with someone and asked for the credit. when i checked online a few minutes later, i had 2 discounts, one was for $10 off hd and the other was just a $10 off programming credit, had them for a year


----------



## dcandmc

mickcris said:


> Seems like a lot of people do not want auto pay. I have it and like it. I was wondering though, if you guys could sign up for it and the after the free HD credit is applied, switch back to normal billing. Has anyone tried this yet?


You could try that, but to be safe, you would also want to change the number on the credit card account or close the bank account that you used to sign up for autopay. Once D* has that information, you can be sure they will use it to cover a charge that you forget/refuse to pay, regardless of whether or not your autopay is still active.


----------



## pappy97

chedlin said:


> I was looking at the online account management. I currently have the discontinued $79.99 Choice Xtra + HD DVR package.
> 
> I can switch to the current Choice Xtra plan for $63.99 and then it shows well below that "Free HD". If I click how do I get HD it says the following:
> 
> First, make sure you have a High-Def TV. You'll also need HD service. DIRECTV HD service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer. To add HD service, just check the "HD service" box when selecting your TV package. If you're already a DIRECTV customer and do not currently get HD channels, sign in to My Account. On your Account Overview page, click the My Services tab to learn how to add HD service to your TV package.​
> I assume that means I can switch my plan, add DVR service for $7/mo and be $9 cheaper.


How is it $9 cheaper a month? $79.99 - $10/off for 24 months is $69.99 a month.

New Choice Xtra is $63.99, free HD, + $7 for DVR, is $70.99 a month.

Not $9 cheaper, but $1 more.


----------



## Impala1ss

I forgot to mention when I wrote about getting the free HD for 24 months, that when I dialed 1-800-DIRECTV the woman answered ATT-DIRECTV.

I asked and she said they were merged and the name was part of the merger agreement. SHe said that she worked for DIRECTV.

HUH ?????????


----------



## irish316

Impala1ss said:


> I forgot to mention when I wrote about getting the free HD for 24 months, that when I dialed 1-800-DIRECTV the woman answered ATT-DIRECTV.
> 
> I asked and she said they were merged and the name was part of the merger agreement. SHe said that she worked for DIRECTV.
> 
> HUH ?????????


WTF?


----------



## Blackwing

Just tried again and nothing for me. I must wait untill Aug for the $10 programing credit to expire as she called it. Then they would see if there are any promotions in effect.


----------



## JeffBowser

Just called and got the 2yr promotion. Took all of 6 minutes. In a refreshing change of pace, I got a CSR that knew exactly what I was talking about, and posted it to my account immediately. Nice, thanks for the heads up DBSTalk!


----------



## ziggy29

Impala1ss said:


> I forgot to mention when I wrote about getting the free HD for 24 months, that when I dialed 1-800-DIRECTV the woman answered ATT-DIRECTV.
> 
> I asked and she said they were merged and the name was part of the merger agreement. SHe said that she worked for DIRECTV.


Do you have D* bundled with AT&T service on your bill, by any chance? Maybe she meant that the *bill* was merged if so, and perhaps they may answer that way if they see you are billed in a bundle with AT&T service?

Nothing else I can think of remotely makes sense. And even so the word "merger" would be horribly wrong here. If there was a merger between D* and AT&T it would have been headline business news for weeks.


----------



## irish316

I just called a second time and it seemed that I was going to get the 24 month offer until I talked to the second person after being transferred. She asked if I was on autopay. I told her I was. She was going to add it but then came back with I see you already have a $10 HD credit until July 15. We cannot add that right now since you already have a credit. Call back on July 15 and we will be able to offer you that promotion. So again, does anyone have two actual $10 HD credits posted on their account?


----------



## ziggy29

irish316 said:


> I just called a second time and it seemed that I was going to get the 24 month offer until I talked to the second person after being transferred. She asked if I was on autopay. I told her I was. She was going to add it but then came back with I see you already have a $10 HD credit until July 15. We cannot add that right now since you already have a credit. Call back on July 15 and we will be able to offer you that promotion. So again, does anyone have two actual $10 HD credits posted on their account?


I guess it's not in your best financial interest to do so, but you would think that they could cancel the existing credit *at customer request* and then apply the new one, but I guess not...


----------



## Karen

I called last night and was told I got the HD credit. The website went down as I was trying to check it while still talking to him. When I checked it this morning, I had a credit all right, but it said: $10/6MSummerCRG 

I guess I'll have to call back and try again.


----------



## Hdhead

irish316 said:


> I just called a second time and it seemed that I was going to get the 24 month offer until I talked to the second person after being transferred. She asked if I was on autopay. I told her I was. She was going to add it but then came back with I see you already have a $10 HD credit until July 15. We cannot add that right now since you already have a credit. Call back on July 15 and we will be able to offer you that promotion. So again, does anyone have two actual $10 HD credits posted on their account?


If you are already getting the HD for free how do you expect them to give you an additional credit for the same thing? They are not in the business to give their services and money away for free. If you want another $10 dollar credit they have a method but you need to do a little work. Refer a friend.


----------



## irish316

Hdhead said:


> If you are already getting the HD for free how do you expect them to give you an additional credit for the same thing? They are not in the business to give their services and money away for free. If you want another $10 dollar credit they have a method but you need to do a little work. Refer a friend.


That is why I'm asking. So many people here are saying they received the 24 months free HD. But many of those people are probably the same ones (like me) who got ST discounts in 2009. My discounts in 2009 (totaling $180) for ST were coded as:

Adjustments & Credits

10/09 HD Access Credit -10.00 Credit
10/27 11/26 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2009 Billing Adjustment -10.00 Credit 

So, basically the CSR decided to code my discounts for ST as $10 ST for 6 months and $10 HD Access Credit for 12 months.


----------



## mdavej

Impala1ss said:


> I forgot to mention when I wrote about getting the free HD for 24 months, that when I dialed 1-800-DIRECTV the woman answered ATT-DIRECTV.
> 
> I asked and she said they were merged and the name was part of the merger agreement. SHe said that she worked for DIRECTV.
> 
> HUH ?????????


They've answered the phone like that for a long time. I've had an AT&T / DirecTV bundle for years. Nothing new.


----------



## chedlin

pappy97 said:


> How is it $9 cheaper a month? $79.99 - $10/off for 24 months is $69.99 a month.
> 
> New Choice Xtra is $63.99, free HD, + $7 for DVR, is $70.99 a month.
> 
> Not $9 cheaper, but $1 more.


Well, I was hoping by some chance that the credit would remain. But at the same time my credit expires in November, and if they retract this offer between now and then the extra $6 spent would be insignificant. Would any of my other credits be at risk?

05/22 HD Access Free for 12 months -10.00 Credit
05/24 Price Guarantee Ends: 12/2010 -4.00 Credit
05/22 12 Month Rebate -21.00 Credit
05/22 DIRECTV.com Registration -5.00 Credit

Auto pay doesn't bother me. I use a credit card that is paid in full every month, and if they screw it up I am sure my credit union will help me sort it out.


----------



## gully_foyle

GrumpyBear said:


> I just don't see this as an issue 2yrs from now. The HD fee will be embedded somewhere else.


Then it shouldn't be an issue for them to give the "for life" promotion to me, too.


----------



## Lee L

When I call I always get the ATT DirecTV thing too. I am an ATT customer and a do get t $5 off either my DirecTV or ATT bill (can't remeber which off the top of my head) for having them both. It did freak me out a littel teh fist time, but I asked and they explained it was for people like me who have the $ off deal.

I do have an intresting question. My wife set up DirecTV on Checkfree.com when we first signed up. She pays the DirecTV electronically from there and we do not get a paper DirecTV bill. I wonder what the best way to call and set up autopay with DirecTV and eliminating the Checkfree thing without causing a massive issue somewhere?


----------



## RonH

I tried again today to get the 24 month deal without "autopay" and it was a NO GO. They didn't even offer the 12 month with no "autopay" like they did yesterday so I told them I would think about it and call back. One interesting thing the CSR mentioned was that if I did the 24 month with "autopay" I could renew it every 2 yrs.


----------



## Karen

That's what I'm worried about too, Lee! I do the same thing and don't want to take a chance on messing it up by changing to autopay. I was hoping to get the credit without setting up autopay and when he didn't mention it, I was very happy. He only gave me $10 a month for 6 months tho. This is the first time I have ever asked for anything, have never been late with a payment and have been with Directv for 10 years...


----------



## jgriffin7

I have two issues with Autopay. First is that they charge your credit card the same day the bill generates, not on the due date. They are the only company I deal with that does this. Second, when you get the email notification that your bill is ready, it reads "amount due $0.00". You have to log in to their web site to figure out how much was charged to your card. Very annoying.


----------



## susanandmark

jgriffin7 said:


> I have two issues with Autopay. First is that they charge your credit card the same day the bill generates, not on the due date. They are the only company I deal with that does this. Second, when you get the email notification that your bill is ready, it reads "amount due $0.00". You have to log in to their web site to figure out how much was charged to your card. Very annoying.


I do autopay but I agree those things are very annoying. The former costs you money, because they're charging far sooner then they need to (good for them, bad for customers), but the second is really annoying. You have to go and actually look at your statement; online charges will show nothing. Kind of a PITA. I tend to just watch the total, since it doesn't vary for me. And I'm usually someone who does line-by-line checks on all my bills.

I have had a few billing errors over the 10 years but DirecTV has always, eventually, corrected them.


----------



## pappy97

chedlin said:


> Well, I was hoping by some chance that the credit would remain. But at the same time my credit expires in November, and if they retract this offer between now and then the extra $6 spent would be insignificant. Would any of my other credits be at risk?
> 
> 05/22 HD Access Free for 12 months -10.00 Credit
> 05/24 Price Guarantee Ends: 12/2010 -4.00 Credit
> 05/22 12 Month Rebate -21.00 Credit
> 05/22 DIRECTV.com Registration -5.00 Credit
> 
> Auto pay doesn't bother me. I use a credit card that is paid in full every month, and if they screw it up I am sure my credit union will help me sort it out.


I wonder what others have to say here, but I wouldn't bank on being able to scam (maybe a harsh word there, but you get the jist) directv into giving you free HD access and keep an existing HD Access Free for 12 months credit.

Besides, I don't think we've heard yet one report of an existing customer getting free HD automatically or through simply doing something online like change a package. I'd be careful if I were you, unless you don't mind changing to a current package. I don't think your other credits are in jeopardy.


----------



## duder92

Just got off the phone and was denied the credit. The CSR would just say that I wasn't eligible for it, wouldnt give any more details. 

I just got direct last month, is this something that someone as new as myself won't be able to get? I am already signed up for auto pay. 

Should I just call back and hope I get a different CSR, or is there some particular verbiage I need to be using when I ask for the credit?


----------



## mnassour

Simple solution, just call again. DirecTV is in a real mess over this now, with different stories being given to different customers.


----------



## prospero63

mnassour said:


> Simple solution, just call again. DirecTV is in a real mess over this now, with different stories being given to different customers.


:imwith: I just got off the phone and had no issues. The first guy gave me a $5 service credit for 3 months for the fiasco yesterday then transferred me to another group where they gave me the $10 free HD for 24 months deal. Pretty painless process, took about 20 minutes all total I guess.


----------



## pappy97

duder92 said:


> Just got off the phone and was denied the credit. The CSR would just say that I wasn't eligible for it, wouldnt give any more details.
> 
> I just got direct last month, is this something that someone as new as myself won't be able to get? I am already signed up for auto pay.
> 
> Should I just call back and hope I get a different CSR, or is there some particular verbiage I need to be using when I ask for the credit?


I had that trouble too (Signed up in Nov 09). Some CSR's are even saying that you need to be a long-established customer to get the free HD for 24 months credit.

Call again and if you get hassle tell them you haven't heard of anyone not being eligible as long as they did autopay and paperless billing and then ask for a supervisor and even retention. Usually someone in the chain will cave in and give you the credit are you entitled to get.

Also if someone gives you the BS of not being a long-established customer explain that you are aware of people who have not been customers for very long that are getting the credit, so you should too.

And finally yes you might have to try again and again. The process took me a couple of days and several CSR's, even retention CSR's, telling me I was not eligible.

P.S. My experiences with CSRs since joining is that the good ones are females who "Sound" friendly. I've even come to the point where I am going to hang up if I don't get a friendly female CSR (I can usually tell when they greet me if they sound friendly). Back soon after I joined, a male CSR wouldn't give me anything for NHL CI in light of the Versus situation, but a nice female CSR gave me $50 credit for signing up for NHL CI in light of the Versus problem. A nice female CSR gave me Starz and Showtime free for 3 mos, and a nice elderly female retention CSR gave me Starz/Showtime free for 3 months a few days after the first 3 mos expired. Even after all my hassle a few nights ago on free HD for 24 mos including a supervisor transferring me to retention without telling me, that male retention CSR (who did give me the free HD for 24 mos credit, finally) wouldn't offer me squat for NFL ST.


----------



## kenlani

Ok, so I'll go with autopay to get the 24mo -- 

I prefer though to pay all my bills on the 1st of the month

Will I be able to set it up for the 1st?

do they take the payment on the anniversary of the day you sign up?Do I have to wait to set it up online until next month(on the 1st) 

or will I be able to call them to arrange for payments on the 1st?

My bill is due the 24th, but I always pay early and do not wanna wait till the 24th to pay it


----------



## pappy97

kenlani said:


> Ok, so I'll go with autopay to get the 24mo --
> 
> I prefer though to pay all my bills on the 1st of the month
> 
> Will I be able to set it up for the 1st?
> 
> do they take the payment on the anniversary of the day you sign up?Do I have to wait to set it up online until next month(on the 1st)
> 
> or will I be able to call them to arrange for payments on the 1st?
> 
> My bill is due the 24th, but I always pay early and do not wanna wait till the 24th to pay it


Autopay charges your card when the statement (bill) issues, not on the due date. That's one of the beef's with autopay, it's that day and you can't choose an alternative date. My statement issues every 28th of month. Now that I signed up for autopay, my CC will be charged on the 28th of every month as well.


----------



## mhudson78660

I was already set up on auto-pay so when I called I got the credit without any issue. I wish is it was for life but who knows what the price will be in 2 years.


----------



## Flugelman

Called this morning, got transferred to the CSR who could handle it and was approved right away. She offered the Starz, etc free for 3 months and a $25 check if I terminated after the first month. Since we don't watch those premium channels I declined. Checked my account online and they had already credited my account for this month's HD access. On the phone for about 10 minutes. Happy camper here.


----------



## GrumpyBear

gully_foyle said:


> Then it shouldn't be an issue for them to give the "for life" promotion to me, too.


NO is shouldn't be an issue. Problem is Direct didn't plan on releasing this for New users, Direct didn't plan on doing any of this right now. Direct is doing its best to react and compete with what Dish has done.

Dish caught Direct off guard, by doing it this early, and then Dish offered HD for Life to everybody. Dish had planned on it and adjusted thier system for it, its harder on Direct, as its hard to redo both marketing as well as billing systems, on short notice. All I am saying is giving you a HD discount for 24 months, is better than nothing, and the fee will likely be dropped before the end of the 24 months anyways.

Would it be better to get it free fro life? YES! End of the world to get it only for 24 months NO.
Does it suck to have to make a call and be transferred around, or have to play CSR Roulette? Does it suck that 4 days later, Direct's CSR's are still on different pages, on who can get it, who can't, manditory autopay, autopay not needed? YES


----------



## SLICK1938

After 3/4 days of having computer problems got back on yesterday and went immediately to this Forum and was pleased to read about the 24 months of free HD Access available to existing customers. Called last evening and after 30 or so minutes on hold gave up. Called this morning and got quick service and the free HD 24 month deal without any problem. Also the CSR (Amy) offered Showtime free for three months without any prompting by me for any additional perks. I
checked my account on all activity is posted. Thanks to all for the insight.


----------



## Aztec Pilot

:Well, It took a little while on the phone (20 minutes) but I got the Free HD for 24 months with no hassle. I also have received a lot of freebies lately. Last week I got a free connected home upgrade and they replaced my R15 and HR10-250 with new HR24's and they replaced my H20 with an H21. All at no charge So I am feeling pretty good about D* today.


----------



## Argee

Called back and I did get transfered to someone who knew what they were doing and they authorized me for the free 24 months but I had to be auto pay (which I am). Also she gave me the free HD extra pack for three months.


----------



## eagleI

Been a subscriber since 2000 and i subscribe to premier. Called and they wouldn't give me the deal because i don't use autopay. I won't use autopay. Right now they have screwed up the recovery boxes for two HD DVRs. Just imagine that amount being debited to your checking account while you tried to straighten it out. Ten years and never a late payment but no, so i cancelled the hd extra pack, the protection plan, and sunday ticket. i don't like the way they do business, csr roulette and such but i gotta live with it. too bad they are the only choice for me since Dish would be obscured by trees.


----------



## Carl Spock

Hey, eagleI. Welcome to DBSTalk. Nice first post.

Let's review. Because you won't do auto-pay, you cancelled the HD extra pack, Sunday Ticket and the protection plan. Did I get that right?

Are you familiar with the phrase "cut off your nose to spite your face"?


----------



## notnufbw

I just called and "Mary" thanked me for being a customer since 2003 but she said there isn't a 24 month free HD promotion....I even offered to sign up for Autopay and paperless billing and she still said, "sorry, but no". I asked to speak to someone else that might know about this and she said no one else would know anything....sheesh. What did I do wrong? I spend about $165.00 a month for D's service and never ever got any kind of deal from them. This sucks.

VR


----------



## Hoosier205

eagleI said:


> Been a subscriber since 2000 and i subscribe to premier. Called and they wouldn't give me the deal because i don't use autopay. I won't use autopay. Right now they have screwed up the recovery boxes for two HD DVRs. Just imagine that amount being debited to your checking account while you tried to straighten it out. Ten years and never a late payment but no, so i cancelled the hd extra pack, the protection plan, and sunday ticket. i don't like the way they do business, csr roulette and such but i gotta live with it. too bad they are the only choice for me since Dish would be obscured by trees.


Well, then it makes sense that they wouldn't give you the deal. I don't know why you would cancel those things over this though. Use auto-pay or don't. Become eligible for the deal or don't.


----------



## prospero63

notnufbw said:


> I just called and "Mary" thanked me for being a customer since 2003 but she said there isn't a 24 month free HD promotion....I even offered to sign up for Autopay and paperless billing and she still said, "sorry, but no". I asked to speak to someone else that might know about this and she said no one else would know anything....sheesh. What did I do wrong? I spend about $165.00 a month for D's service and never ever got any kind of deal from them. This sucks.
> 
> VR


Call back. Seriously. You'll get someone who can help you.


----------



## eagleI

You are obviously mentally challenged. The Hd extra pack, protection plan and sunday ticket are luxuries. I can and have moved my own dish and replaced malfunctioning elements in my system. I will just watch what the local OTA channels provide in terms of the NFL plus the NFL network, and ESPN. Cut off my nose? You need a day job.


----------



## Carl Spock

*EagleI*: Who's going to hire a mentally challenged guy like me?

And now, back to our show already in progress:



notnufbw said:


> I just called and "Mary" thanked me for being a customer since 2003 but she said there isn't a 24 month free HD promotion....I even offered to sign up for Autopay and paperless billing and she still said, "sorry, but no". I asked to speak to someone else that might know about this and she said no one else would know anything....sheesh. What did I do wrong? I spend about $165.00 a month for D's service and never ever got any kind of deal from them. This sucks.
> 
> VR


Call back. If you read through this thread, many people, including me, ran into reps that don't know what's going on.

Next time give the CSR this promo code: 24mosFreeHDAcc


----------



## Piratefan98

That couldn't have been any easier. About 10 minutes on the phone, and all set. 24 months Free HD access.

Jeff


----------



## Hoosier205

eagleI said:


> You are obviously mentally challenged. The Hd extra pack, protection plan and sunday ticket are luxuries. I can and have moved my own dish and replaced malfunctioning elements in my system. I will just watch what the local OTA channels provide in terms of the NFL plus the NFL network, and ESPN. Cut off my nose? You need a day job.


...what does any of that have to do with this topic? You implied with your previous post that your ineligibility for this special was somehow connected to your removal of those services.


----------



## jackal2001

Just signed up for autopay but when I called they said it wasn't showing on my account yet, so I guess I have to call again tomorrow. Anyone know how long it takes for autopay to show up in D* system???


----------



## Blaze

Carl Spock said:


> Wow. You've been around longer than me, but then, the company wasn't founded until 1994.
> 
> Call back again and get your credit, Blaze. Everyone is entitled to a bad day. Me, you and even a CSR.


Yeah i been with them since the beginning.

This is one of my newer models

RCA DRD420RE



gnwes said:


> !rolling you really showed them!! Have fun continuing to pay for HD


I dont have HD now, but would love to get it with my HDTV oh"well.


----------



## eagleI

Hoosier205 said:


> ...what does any of that have to do with this topic? You implied with your previous post that your ineligibility for this special was somehow connected to your removal of those services.


you obviously cannot read and understand. my eligibility for the free HD promotion is related to the fact that i will not accept autopay period. i do not like randomly applied negotiated services so i unsubscribed to a few luxuries to make up the difference. except for my checkbook, i am sure it will make very little difference in my life.


----------



## DMRI2006

eagleI said:


> you obviously cannot read and understand. my eligibility for the free HD promotion is related to the fact that i will not accept autopay period. i do not like randomly applied negotiated services so i unsubscribed to a few luxuries to make up the difference. except for my checkbook, i am sure it will make very little difference in my life.


I'm with you. I tried twice but the CSR's would not let me participate unless I had Autopay. 24 months or not, I'm not willing to go there, so I declined.


----------



## Carl Spock

Hoosier205, you can join me and the other dimwits over here in Special Class.

Jackal, you should see your credit online right away.


----------



## jackal2001

Carl,
I didn't get the credit applied because they can't see that I signed up for autopay yet in their systems. How long does it take to have directtv show that I am signed up for autopay?
I signed up for autopay about 10 minutes before I called them and they said they didn't see that I was signed up yet.


----------



## HarleyD

eagleI said:


> you obviously cannot read and understand. my eligibility for the free HD promotion is related to the fact that i will not accept autopay period. i do not like randomly applied negotiated services so i unsubscribed to a few luxuries to make up the difference. except for my checkbook, i am sure it will make very little difference in my life.


They wouldn't give a freebie to a sweet guy like you?

I'm stunned.


----------



## rayik

No problem with obtaining credit even though our DTV bill is through Verizon phone service. Five minute call. Must continue billing through verizon for credit to remain.


----------



## Blaze

Since Directv wont give me this deal (lifetime HD Access) I was thinking about switching over to D* inorder to get this i have a feeling people will be switching over.........


----------



## Frrrunkis!

jackal2001 said:


> Just signed up for autopay but when I called they said it wasn't showing on my account yet, so I guess I have to call again tomorrow. Anyone know how long it takes for autopay to show up in D* system???


I'm with ya...I signed up for autopay yesterday, called a few hours later and was told that the autopay signup was not showing on their end (and neither was it on my end...all I had was an e-mail as proof) yet. They told me to call back when the change has been made and you'll get the deal. About 24 hours later, and it still says I'm not enrolled and the e-mail I got says it may take 30-60 days.


----------



## prospero63

DMRI2006 said:


> I'm with you. I tried twice but the CSR's would not let me participate unless I had Autopay. 24 months or not, I'm not willing to go there, so I declined.


I'm curious, what's your concern with autopay?


----------



## dcowboy7

Blaze said:


> Since Directv wont give me this deal (lifetime HD Access) I was thinking about switching over to D* inorder to get this i have a feeling people will be switching over.........


Your switching to D* ?


----------



## Hoosier205

eagleI said:


> you obviously cannot read and understand. my eligibility for the free HD promotion is related to the fact that i will not accept autopay period. i do not like randomly applied negotiated services so i unsubscribed to a few luxuries to make up the difference. except for my checkbook, i am sure it will make very little difference in my life.


I will admit that reading your posts would be a bit easier if you bothered to capitalize letters when appropriate.

You canceled three services/products which are not related to this offer. Congratulations.


----------



## Hoosier205

Blaze said:


> Since Directv wont give me this deal (lifetime HD Access) I was thinking about switching over to D* inorder to get this i have a feeling people will be switching over.........


...DirecTV is D*.


----------



## jackal2001

Frrrunkis! said:


> I'm with ya...I signed up for autopay yesterday, called a few hours later and was told that the autopay signup was not showing on their end (and neither was it on my end...all I had was an e-mail as proof) yet. They told me to call back when the change has been made and you'll get the deal. About 24 hours later, and it still says I'm not enrolled and the e-mail I got says it may take 30-60 days.


The email states Please allow 30 to 60 days for your Auto Bill Pay enrollment to become active. Until that time, please continue to send a monthly payment.

That doesn't mean that it shouldn't be showing up in the system that I did enroll.

When I go online and look at my account, the account overview section, it shows that I enrolled Auto Payment today. If I see it, why can't they???


----------



## Blaze

dcowboy7 said:


> Your switching to D* ?


I was thinking about it,

They wanna lose a customer over this ?.....


----------



## eagleI

DMRI2006 said:


> I'm with you. I tried twice but the CSR's would not let me participate unless I had Autopay. 24 months or not, I'm not willing to go there, so I declined.


there are a lot of fanboys here who seem to mistakenly think they have anything to do with directv. having once been charged for recovery kit mistakes for receivers and having those charges cause overdrafts and unpaid checks only the brain dead would allow them access to checking accounts or debit cards.


----------



## Hoosier205

Blaze said:


> I was thinking about it,
> 
> They wanna lose a customer over this screw directv.....


That should be easy. D* is DirecTV...you're already there. You don't even have an HD display...


----------



## bixler

HarleyD said:


> More like unable to write. God bless the public school system.
> 
> Oh, and I got the discount without signing up for autopay. Hope that brightens your day.


LOL...and he's telling someone to get a day job. What about him? :hurah:


----------



## eagleI

HarleyD said:


> More like unable to write. God bless the public school system.
> 
> Oh, and I got the discount without signing up for autopay. Hope that brightens your day.


but i wasn't talking to you. is he your buddy or something?


----------



## bixler

eagleI said:


> there are a lot of fanboys here who seem to mistakenly think they have anything to do with directv. having once been charged for recovery kit mistakes for receivers and having those charges cause overdrafts and unpaid checks only the brain dead would allow them access to checking accounts or debit cards.


Who said you had to have autopay attached to a checking account or debit card?


----------



## eagleI

bixler said:


> LOL...and he's telling someone to get a day job. What about him? :hurah:


do you work for directv?


----------



## bixler

eagleI said:


> do you work for directv?


Why? Do you need a day job?:hurah:


----------



## eagleI

bixler said:


> Who said you had to have autopay attached to a checking account or debit card?


without a credit card, figure another way.


----------



## Hoosier205

eagleI said:


> does the lack of capitalization really bother you that badly? unable to read? YES!


I can read your posts, easily. I just tend to not take them as seriously. Using auto-pay is part of the requirement. You don't want to use it? That is perfectly fine. No one is forcing you to sign-up for it. Theses are DirecTV's rules. This was a choice made by you...I don't see much point in railing against DirecTV or anyone here.


----------



## HarleyD

eagleI said:


> but i wasn't talking to you. is he your buddy or something?


You want a private discussion? Take it to PM.


----------



## eagleI

bixler said:


> Why? Do you need a day job?:hurah:


Yes!


----------



## johnperkins21

I called up, asked for Billing, then Representative. I talked to a nice lady, and told her that I had heard about them getting rid of the HD fee for new customers, and asked if that was available for current subscribers as well. She asked how I heard about it, and I said that it was from a website, then she placed me on hold.

She came back, sorry that the offer wasn't available for me, but since I've been a loyal customer since 2002 they'd give me $10 off for the next 12 months, and would that be ok? No auto-pay required, or any other changes to my account, so I took the offer and thanked her. Pretty easy for me.

Maybe in 12 months they'll no longer charge anyone for HD, so I won't have to call and ask again.


----------



## bixler

Blaze said:


> I was thinking about it,
> 
> They wanna lose a customer over this ?.....


You are complaining about not getting a credit for a service you don't even have? WOW:eek2:


----------



## eagleI

HarleyD said:


> You want a private discussion? Take it to PM.


hahaha! you have 749 posts, obviously a busy man!


----------



## Blaze

Hoosier205 said:


> That should be easy. D* is DirecTV...you're already there. You don't even have an HD display...


Dish i could move over to i have a HDTV 1080p 40 inch.But its up to directv if they want to lose a customer over this.


----------



## HarleyD

eagleI said:


> hahaha! you have 749 posts, obviously a busy man!


Over 46 months. That's about 16 posts a month.

I guess math wasn't taught very well at your Alma Mater either.


----------



## eagleI

Hoosier205 said:


> I can read your posts, easily. I just tend to not take them as seriously. Using auto-pay is part of the requirement. You don't want to use it? That is perfectly fine. No one is forcing you to sign-up for it. Theses are DirecTV's rules. This was a choice made by you...I don't see much point in railing against DirecTV or anyone here.


i'm not railing against anyone brother! just commenting on the inequity of the situation and revealing what i did to remedy it that made me feel better!!! :lol:


----------



## JeffBowser

Yikes. New members coming on awfully strong lately. Maybe it's just me, but when I newly join a board, I like to get the lay of the land before I start fights and arguments. Sheesh.


----------



## bixler

Blaze said:


> Dish i could move over to i have a HDTV 1080p 40 inch.But its up to directv if they want to lose a customer over this.


I really doubt they care. They can probably afford to lose a customer that complains about not getting a discount on a service that said customer doesn't even subscribe to.


----------



## eagleI

HarleyD said:


> Over 46 months. That's about 16 posts a month.
> 
> I guess math wasn't taught very well at your Alma Mater either.


hahaha!


----------



## Hoosier205

Blaze said:


> Dish i could move over to i have a HDTV 1080p 40 inch.But its up to directv if they want to lose a customer over this.


It isn't up to them. It is up to you however. There is an offer of free HD for two years for exiting customers with auto-pay and apparently a 12-month offer for those without. It is up to you whether or not you take the deal.


----------



## eagleI

JeffBowser said:


> Yikes. New members coming on awfully strong lately. Maybe it's just me, but when I newly join a board, I like to get the lay of the land before I start fights and arguments. Sheesh.


don't assume i'm a new member, just had to redo my account!!


----------



## bixler

Hoosier205 said:


> It isn't up to them. It is up to you however. There is an offer of free HD for two years for exiting customers with auto-pay *(an HD service)* and apparently a 12-month offer for those without *(auto-pay but with HD service). *It is up to you whether or not you take the deal.


Had to edit your post for Blaze's situation.....


----------



## sigma1914

Blaze said:


> Dish i could move over to i have a HDTV 1080p 40 inch.But its up to directv if they want to lose a customer over this.


They offered you EXACTLY what current customers get...24 months free HD. Yet, you declined. Genius! 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2491764#post2491764


----------



## Hoosier205

eagleI said:


> i'm not railing against anyone brother! just commenting on the inequity of the situation and revealing what i did to remedy it that made me feel better!!! :lol:


The inequity of the situation? Please explain...how so?


----------



## JeffBowser

Ouch. Don't tell me - did you used to be EaglePC?



eagleI said:


> don't assume i'm a new member, just had to redo my account!!


----------



## bixler

sigma1914 said:


> They offered you EXACTLY what current customers get...24 months free HD. Yet, you declined. Genius!
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2491764#post2491764


:eek2::hurah::nono:


----------



## vthokies1996

What is switching to Dish Network going to accomplish if you don't want to enroll in Auto-Pay? This is their requirement for new customers who want Free HD for Life:

**FREE HD FOR LIFE - $10/mo HD add-on fee waived for life of current account; requires 24-month agreement and continuous enrollment in AutoPay with Paperless Billing.


----------



## bixler

vthokies1996 said:


> What is switching to Dish Network going to accomplish if you don't want to enroll in Auto-Pay? This is their requirement for new customers who want Free HD for Life:
> 
> **FREE HD FOR LIFE - $10/mo HD add-on fee waived for life of current account; requires 24-month agreement and continuous enrollment in AutoPay with Paperless Billing.


Oh lord....don't get him started with that too.....


----------



## Hoosier205

vthokies1996 said:


> What is switching to Dish Network going to accomplish if you don't want to enroll in Auto-Pay? This is their requirement for new customers who want Free HD for Life:
> 
> **FREE HD FOR LIFE - $10/mo HD add-on fee waived for life of current account; requires 24-month agreement and continuous enrollment in AutoPay with Paperless Billing.


:lol::lol::lol::lol: Very good point. I had forgotten about that.


----------



## Carl Spock

I believe you can get out of the auto-pay with Dish if you give them a one-time fee of $99.


EDIT: I may be wrong on this. I can't find this in the small print on their site but I did read it in the Free HD For Life thread on the E* side of this board.


----------



## grizbear

“You must allow us access to your bank account to get the $!0 HD fee waived”

Seems unfair, if you are a good paying customer.

Why is this not discrimination and/or restraint of trade? Hoosier?


----------



## notnufbw

Carl Spock said:


> *EagleI*: Who's going to hire a mentally challenged guy like me?
> 
> And now, back to our show already in progress:
> 
> Call back. If you read through this thread, many people, including me, ran into reps that don't know what's going on.
> 
> Next time give the CSR this promo code: 24mosFreeHDAcc


Thanks. I'll give it a whirl tomorrow.....I'm too gutless to risk being humiliated twice by the same people on the same day.:nono:

VR


----------



## eagleI

grizbear said:


> "You must allow us access to your bank account to get the $!0 HD fee waived"
> 
> Seems unfair, if you are a good paying customer.
> 
> Why is this not discrimination and/or restraint of trade? Hoosier?


yes, the inequity i was speaking of, basically a 10 dollar charge to those who won't use autopay because of the reasons i mentioned, charges to your bank account for receivers because of recovery kit errors and other things! bad news if credit cards are not an option.


----------



## GrumpyBear

vthokies1996 said:


> What is switching to Dish Network going to accomplish if you don't want to enroll in Auto-Pay? This is their requirement for new customers who want Free HD for Life:
> 
> **FREE HD FOR LIFE - $10/mo HD add-on fee waived for life of current account; requires 24-month agreement and continuous enrollment in AutoPay with Paperless Billing.


Acutally Dish has two ways to get HD for Life for both new and current subs.

_In order to get "HD for Life," you have two options.

One - you agree to a 24-month agreement and you agree to maintain Auto Pay with Paperless Billing. If Auto Pay with Paperless Billing is removed from your account, you may be charged the full price for HD programming.

Two - you can pay a one-time, non-refundable $99 fee. _

All those that don't want autopay, and/or, no extra 2yr agreement. Subs can pay a one time fee, and get HD for Life.

I don't see why anybody should be harrassed, just because they don't want to use Autopay. If you personally or know of a family member that has had a problem with miss billing or, smacked with some surprise charge for hardware that you thought was returned, but the Dealer messed up and you get an extra $1000 smacked on a card. You would know exactly how hard it is to get it reversed. 1st you have to prove it, have to get the otherside to agree that it was a misbilling, you card can get frozen under the intitial investigation by the CC company, and if you have things like Paypal tied to that CC card, it gets locked up to, until the dispute is settled. Yes it can and does get cleared up, 10 days to two months can pass though before the dispute is settled.


----------



## Carl Spock

grizbear said:


> "You must allow us access to your bank account to get the $!0 HD fee waived"
> 
> Seems unfair, if you are a good paying customer.
> 
> Why is this not discrimination and/or restraint of trade? Hoosier?


Discrimination? No, everyone is being treated the same. Sign up for Auto-pay, get free HD.

Restraint of trade? I don't get this. What trade is being restrained?

Hoosier? Now this one I get. I like Indiana. Everyone from Indiana should get free HD without Auto-pay.


----------



## bixler

eagleI said:


> yes, the inequity i was speaking of, basically a 10 dollar charge to those who won't use autopay because of the reasons i mentioned, charges to your bank account for receivers because of recovery kit errors and other things! bad news if credit cards are not an option.


So Direct TV is discriminating against you because, for some unknown reason, you don't have a credit card, so you won't sign up for auto-pay?

LMAO....I've heard it all.


----------



## Bob Coxner

It looks like some of us can get the discount without calling.

I have Choice Extra HD/DVR for $79

If I read the website correctly, I can switch to Choice Extra for $63 and get free HD. With $7 for DVR that takes me to $70. A savings of $9 a month.

I haven't tried it online because I don't want to lose my grandfathered package unless I know it will work with the free HD.

This brings up another possibility. I wonder if I can get the $10 off for 24 months while I'm on Choice Extra HD/DVR and *then* drop down to Choice Extra for $63? I wonder if the $10 credit would remain? That would be a slickdeal.


----------



## Hoosier205

eagleI said:


> yes, the inequity i was speaking of, basically a 10 dollar charge to those who won't use autopay because of the reasons i mentioned, charges to your bank account for receivers because of recovery kit errors and other things! bad news if credit cards are not an option.


Once again, no one is forcing you to use auto-pay. If you want to be eligible for the promotion...play by the rules. You can continue to pay an extra $10 for the luxury of not using auto-pay if you wish.


----------



## eagleI

bixler said:


> So Direct TV is discriminating against you because, for some unknown reason, you don't have a credit card, so you won't sign up for auto-pay?
> 
> LMAO....I've heard it all.


didn't say they were discriminating, just charging me 10 dollars more a month cause i won't sign up for autopay after 10 years of paying my bills on time. you can call it what you want!


----------



## Carl Spock

I call it a good business decision, one that would speed up DirecTV's cash flow, even if you never missed a payment in ten years.

As has been pointed out in this thread, with Auto-pay, they get your money the day the account is billed, not on the due date. They get their money sooner. Multiply this by millions of customers and you have a much faster flow of cash. That's worth a lot to a corporation.

It's worth enough to give you free HD.


----------



## sigma1914

eagleI said:


> didn't say they were discriminating, just charging me 10 dollars more a month cause i won't sign up for autopay after 10 years of paying my bills on time. you can call it what you want!


You can get a prepaid card and use that.


----------



## Hoosier205

eagleI said:


> didn't say they were discriminating, just charging me 10 dollars more a month cause i won't sign up for autopay after 10 years of paying my bills on time. you can call it what you want!


You chose not to agree to the terms of the deal. You could have received 12 months without auto-pay...


----------



## bixler

eagleI said:


> didn't say they were discriminating, just charging me 10 dollars more a month cause i won't sign up for autopay after 10 years of paying my bills on time. you can call it what you want!


I'll call it what Hoosier called it.....play by the rules and you'll get the credit.

It's actually very easy to get the credit. Signup for autopay, like the rules state, and you will get the credit. Simple as 1-2-3. If you aren't going to follow the rule then why complain about not getting the credit? I don't think they can make this credit any easier to obtain.


----------



## knipknup

I have the technician showing up at my house today to install the whole-home DVR thingy and was researching that as I ran across this thread. I have been paying the $10 for HD and have had autopay for years. I called them up and the kid said he didn't see the ability to add this to my account. He did some searching and said he'd add $20 off per month for the next 12 months as the next best thing. So I will call them back up next year and hit them up for some more discounts.

On a side note... He asked if there was anything else he could do for me and I told him free for 12 months would be great. He laughed and told me he'd throw in 2 months of Showtime. I guess I got a good one. #shockedandhappy


----------



## Piratefan98

Dish missed out on a great marketing/slogan opportunity ......

*"Lite for Life"*. Kinda has a ring to it.

Madison Avenue Jeff


----------



## rayik

No problems getting the discount even though my D* is billed as part of a Verizon phone package. Five minute phone call. Told will lose the discount if we cancel the verizon package.

By offering the discount D* ended up making a "net" gain with us. Since we saved 10 / month for 2 years, we decided to add HBO.


----------



## knipknup

bixler said:


> I'll call it what Hoosier called it.....play by the rules and you'll get the credit.
> 
> It's actually very easy to get the credit. Signup for autopay, like the rules state, and you will get the credit.


Where do I go to 'sign up', especially if I already do autopay?


----------



## jackal2001

Well I just called back and they saw my autopay now, but they said they couldn't apply the promotion because I needed to be with them for longer than a year, which for me I would be at 1 year on June 17th. I guess I need to call back next week.


----------



## Blaze

vthokies1996 said:


> What is switching to Dish Network going to accomplish if you don't want to enroll in Auto-Pay? This is their requirement for new customers who want Free HD for Life:
> 
> **FREE HD FOR LIFE - $10/mo HD add-on fee waived for life of current account; requires 24-month agreement and continuous enrollment in AutoPay with Paperless Billing.


I already have auto-pay means nothing..Been a customer of directv since 1993-1994 so 2 yrs that's nothing......


Plus as a new customer to Dish i would save $480 during the first yr thereafter it would be $275 under current rates......

That's $755 in 2 yrs.


----------



## Hoosier205

jackal2001 said:


> Well I just called back and they saw my autopay now, but they said they couldn't apply the promotion because I needed to be with them for longer than a year, which for me I would be at 1 year on June 17th. I guess I need to call back next week.


I have been with them for less than a year (this stint). Which department did you speak with? Call back and say, "cancel my service" at the first voice prompt and repeated it when asked again. You can speak with the retention department. They should be able to fix you up.


----------



## Hoosier205

Blaze said:


> I already have auto-pay means nothing..Been a customer of directv since 1993-1994 so 2 yrs that's nothing......
> 
> 
> Plus as a new customer to Dish i would save $480 during the first yr thereafter it would be $275 under current rates......


Good luck then! Enjoy that picture quality over there!


----------



## Carl Spock

knipknup said:


> Where do I go to 'sign up', especially if I already do autopay?


Just call up DirecTV and ask for the 24 month free HD promo for current customers. If the CSR seems confused, give him/her this promo code: 24mosFreeHDAcc

And good luck on your Whole House DVR install today.


----------



## knipknup

jackal2001 said:


> Well I just called back and they saw my autopay now, but they said they couldn't apply the promotion because I needed to be with them for longer than a year, which for me I would be at 1 year on June 17th. I guess I need to call back next week.


You should have asked; "Well, since that is just one week away, would you give me free Showtime for the next three months just for making me call back?"
This might just work if you are nice and not grumpy. :grin:


----------



## sigma1914

Blaze said:


> I already have auto-pay means nothing..Been a customer of directv since 1993-1994 so 2 yrs that's nothing......
> 
> 
> Plus as a new customer to Dish i would save $480 during the first yr thereafter it would be $275 under current rates......
> 
> That's $755 in 2 yrs.


You turned down the 24month free offer. Just switch, you fail to see the logic.


----------



## Carl Spock

Blaze, if you are going to go, then just go. Do it now while you have the gumption.


----------



## vthokies1996

Bob Coxner said:


> It looks like some of us can get the discount without calling.
> 
> I have Choice Extra HD/DVR for $79
> 
> If I read the website correctly, I can switch to Choice Extra for $63 and get free HD. With $7 for DVR that takes me to $70. A savings of $9 a month.
> 
> I haven't tried it online because I don't want to lose my grandfathered package unless I know it will work with the free HD.
> 
> This brings up another possibility. I wonder if I can get the $10 off for 24 months while I'm on Choice Extra HD/DVR and *then* drop down to Choice Extra for $63? I wonder if the $10 credit would remain? That would be a slickdeal.


I have a Grandfathered package as well, Choice xtra +HD DVR. Looking at the screen to change programming, and on the left side it says "More ways to Maximize your Directv service." First bullet listed is "Add HD and DVR".

I'm wondering if a choice was made to Choice Extra or Choice Ultimate, if HD service for $10 would still need to be added. That would be canceled out by the $10 credit (which I also have) and then DVR service for $7 would have to be added.


----------



## Blaze

sigma1914 said:


> You turned down the 24month free offer. Just switch, you fail to see the logic.


People here fail to see the logic behind what am saying what will your HD Access cost at the end of the 2 yr agreement?

By me making the switch i would save $755 minus your $240 that leaves me with a net gain of $515.. and i will continue to profit off of this and you would have to pay.......


----------



## sigma1914

Blaze said:


> People here fail to see the logic behind what am saying what will you HD Access cost at the end of the 2 yr agreement?
> 
> By me making the switch i would save $755 minus your $240 that leaves me with a net gain of $515.. and i will continue to profit off of this and you would have to pay.......


No one knows if there will be an HD charge in 2 years.

Where's $755 come from?


----------



## Tigers07

My 2-year agreement was up this month, so I called the Retention Dept. and was able to get the $10 off HD/24 mo. without using Auto-pay. The guy just gave it to me (I've been with D for 8 years). I also got an additional $10 off for 12 mos. and free SHO/Starz for 3 mos. without a contract renewal. 

Better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick, as they say!


----------



## mdavej

Blaze,

Last time I ran the numbers a few months ago, there was virtually no price difference between Dish and DirecTV for new subs for similar equipment/plans. Please post the details of your deal in another thread. I'm very interested to see how you managed to get such a great deal.


----------



## Blaze

sigma1914 said:


> Where's $755 come from?


Savings as a new customer vs what i pay now during 1st & 2nd yr based on Current rates.....


----------



## Hoosier205

Blaze said:


> People here fail to see the logic behind what am saying what will you HD Access cost at the end of the 2 yr agreement?
> 
> By me making the switch i would save $755 minus your $240 that leaves me with a net gain of $515.. and i will continue to profit off of this and you would have to pay.......


The HD access fee may not even exist in two years...that may be why both providers are even willing to offer it for free now. The more the market is saturated by HD content, displays, etc....the less sense it makes to charge extra for access. So, at the completion of two years the most likely scenarios are that you will be offered another promotion to access it for free or no access fee will even exist. It is very easy for them to offer something "free for life" when they don't intended to charge for it forever anyway.


----------



## vthokies1996

sigma1914 said:


> No one knows if there will be an HD charge in 2 years.
> 
> Where's $755 come from?


Even if there is still an HD charge for the old existing customers, I don't see why they won't reinstate the $10 credit after the 24 months is up. I was able to receive the same $20 for 6 months I received last year towards Sunday Ticket by asking if I could receive it again when I called about the HD $10 credit. I received it without hesitation from the CSR. Can't see why the $10 HD credit would be any different if there is still an HD charge in 24 months.


----------



## mykey2k

Another successful account credited.

Called the 5000 line, talked to Kevin who said I met the requirements, then transferred me over to Promotions. Was on hold for about 15 minutes and then talked to Michelle who was more than happy to apply the credit. Went to a meeting and by time I came back (an hour) it was displayed on my account --

06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX3470 HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) $0.00


She did mention some things that others may want to take note:

o Your programming needs to stay above "Select" package.

o If you suspend your account, the clock still runs on the 24 month promotion (i.e. Will lapse in June 2010).

o You need to stay on auto-pay (we knew this already).


I've been on autopay for as long as I can remember, and paperless as well. Customer since Jan 2000. Just "went HD" this past January (2010).

I didn't mention this forum, but that "a friend" told me. It is also on their twitter page (twitter.com/directv), so it should gain some momentum outside of "just us."

-m


----------



## Blaze

Hoosier205 said:


> The HD access fee may not even exist in two years...that may be why both providers are even willing to offer it for free now. The more the market is saturated by HD content, displays, etc....the less sense it makes to charge extra to charge for access


I agree with that why not just do away with the charge all together..


----------



## sigma1914

Blaze said:


> Savings as a new customer vs what i pay now during 1st & 2nd yr based on Current rates.....


Let's see your math.


----------



## JeffBowser

Jeepers - you need a better credit card company. None of that happens with my Amex.



GrumpyBear said:


> y. If you personally or know of a family member that has had a problem with miss billing or, smacked with some surprise charge for hardware that you thought was returned, but the Dealer messed up and you get an extra $1000 smacked on a card. You would know exactly how hard it is to get it reversed. 1st you have to prove it, have to get the otherside to agree that it was a misbilling, you card can get frozen under the intitial investigation by the CC company, and if you have things like Paypal tied to that CC card, it gets locked up to, until the dispute is settled. Yes it can and does get cleared up, 10 days to two months can pass though before the dispute is settled.


----------



## camo

Directv twitter page: 

" For a limited time, DIRECTV is offering free HD to existing customers! Call us at (800) 531-5000 to see if you qualify. "


----------



## bixler

Blaze said:


> I already have auto-pay means nothing..Been a customer of directv since 1993-1994 so 2 yrs that's nothing......
> 
> 
> Plus as a new customer to Dish i would save $480 during the first yr thereafter it would be $275 under current rates......
> 
> That's $755 in 2 yrs.


$480 during the first year? Thereafter $275? Let's see the math. No way you are comparing like packages and receivers between the two companies.


----------



## heidic

I have a grandfathered package (TC+); have used AutoBill Pay for about 5 years.

First rep I talked to said I wasn't eligible because I already had the auto pay, and the promotion was for people who were just now signing up for it. I thanked him nicely and hung up.

Second rep said I was eligible, but the call got disconnected before he could complete the transaction.

Third rep didn't know what I was talking about and transferred me to Fourth rep, who gave me the credit immediately.

So for everyone who is being told no, if you think you're eligible, keep trying, eventually you'll get the right person.

(A big Thank You to everyone who posted about this promotion in the first place. I saw the thread yesterday when I came here to see what catastrophe had struck my DVRs, and may have never learned about this HD credit otherwise.)


----------



## Blaze

camo said:


> Directv twitter page:
> 
> " For a limited time, DIRECTV is offering free HD to existing customers! Call us at (800) 531-5000 to see if you qualify. "


Is this confirmed?


----------



## sigma1914

Blaze said:


> Is this confirmed?


You can't be serious? :nono2:

You were given the offer! You declined!


----------



## susanandmark

Blaze said:


> Is this confirmed?


It is on their Twitter page:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/15798924567.

I might have to send another email for them to find another excuse to deny me. Life is too short for another 40 minute phone call.


----------



## Blaze

sigma1914 said:


> You can't be serious? :nono2:


So far i know that's any user saying that?


----------



## vthokies1996

Blaze said:


> Is this confirmed?


From http://twitter.com/DIRECTV

@wonderboylb DIRECTV is offering free HD to existing customers! Call us at (800) 531-5000 to see if you qualify for this exciting new offer.


----------



## Hoosier205

They offer has been listed on the front page of their website for four days. 

It was confirmed a few days before it went live as well.


----------



## Hoosier205

susanandmark said:


> It is on their Twitter page:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/15798924567.
> 
> I might have to send another email for them to find another excuse to deny me. Life is too short for another 40 minute phone call.


Or you could just call and get it applied in as little as five minutes. Complaining is more fun though! :hurah:


----------



## chedlin

So I finally read the details of the Free HD for life offer, with the continuing $10 credit, etc...

But the funny thing is that if you sign into your account, select change packages, go down to where it says "Free HD Channels" and click on "How do I get HD channels" it pops up with

"First, make sure you have a High-Def TV. You'll also need HD service. DIRECTV HD service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer. To add HD service, just check the "HD service" box when selecting your TV package. If you're already a DIRECTV customer and do not currently get HD channels, sign in to My Account. On your Account Overview page, click the My Services tab to learn how to add HD service to your TV package."​
I have a screen capture. Isn't it a bit deceptive to say that to a signed in current customer if they make you jump through hoops even for a 24 month credit?


----------



## vthokies1996

Has anyone with a grandfathered package that received the $10 credit for HD, changed their package to one of the current packages online?

If so, what happened? Does it make you select HD service at $10 which is then canceled out by the credit, does it include the Free HD service and remove the $10 credit, or does it give the Free HD and keep the $10 Free HD credit?


----------



## RonH

I called back again this afternoon and went to "Promotional Offers" at voice prompt. I talked to a GREAT CSR named David and when I asked about HD Promotions for existing customers he told me that there weren't any but since I was a loyal customer(been with them since '04) that he could give me $10 off for 12 months. Though it not the 24 months I wanted I took the offer because I didn't have to sign-up for AutoPay. In 12 months I'll call back again and see what I can get then.


----------



## jeffreytz

I called and got the $10 HD access fee waived today, but why should we have to call if we meet the crieteria? Why doesn't DIRECTV just update their system that if you have Choice or better and AutoPay it automatically waives the $10? A lot of people are going to miss out on this I think.


----------



## Carl Spock

jeffreytz said:


> A lot of people are going to miss out on this I think.


And one guess as to who wins when folks miss out...


----------



## Tom Robertson

jeffreytz said:


> I called and got the $10 HD access fee waived today, but why should we have to call if we meet the crieteria? Why doesn't DIRECTV just update their system that if you have Choice or better and AutoPay it automatically waives the $10? A lot of people are going to miss out on this I think.


Same reason you have to mail in manufacturer rebates...


----------



## HarryD

I called today...took a while to finally talk to someone (on hold for 15 minutes)...no problems.


----------



## grendl2000

jeffreytz said:


> I called and got the $10 HD access fee waived today, but why should we have to call if we meet the crieteria? Why doesn't DIRECTV just update their system that if you have Choice or better and AutoPay it automatically waives the $10? A lot of people are going to miss out on this I think.


It's a way to take care of the squeaky wheels without having to grease everyone. The more "aware" customers can feel like they're getting special treatment.

I got transferred to a second-level CSR, but otherwise no problems getting the 24-month credit. Total time about 5 mins. That's at least two days of good will before I find something else to grouse about.


----------



## Groundhog45

Carl Spock said:


> I believe you can get out of the auto-pay with Dish if you give them a one-time fee of $99.
> 
> EDIT: I may be wrong on this. I can't find this in the small print on their site but I did read it in the Free HD For Life thread on the E* side of this board.


Carl, I can't believe you went over there. You don't know where it's been. Go wash your hands immediately. :lol:

Called today to request the discount. Talked to two people, plus about 15 minutes hold time, and signed up. I already had auto pay. No problems.


----------



## Araxen

You need to be on auto-pay to qualify for this? I hate being on auto-pay because they charge you the day they bill you instead of the date your bill is due.


----------



## Civrock

I was just on the phone for about 45 minutes (30 of that on hold...) only to be told that I'm not eligible by the agent I got forwarded to even though the first one said that I was. 
I signed up for DirecTV in December of '09 and had Auto-Pay as well as Choice Xtra with HD service since then, no past due or anything. For some reason however she wasn't able to waive the HD access fee because my account appears to be ineligible. Her guess is that I haven't been with D* long enough yet and that I'm still on some kind of trial (she mentioned something about my "heart" points not being high enough yet, not sure if I understood that correctly), that my account still has a new status.

So, new customers are eligible (if they fulfill requirements), current customers are eligible (if they fulfill requirements), but I guess I'm somewhere inbetween? Really? That sounds like a bunch of nonsense to me. 

Please help me out here.


----------



## Mark Walters

Civrock said:


> I was just on the phone for about 45 minutes (30 of that on hold...) only to be told that I'm not eligible by the agent I got forwarded to even though the first one said that I was.
> I signed up for DirecTV in December of '09 and had Auto-Pay as well as Choice Xtra with HD service since then, no past due or anything. For some reason however she wasn't able to waive the HD access fee because my account appears to be ineligible. Her guess is that I haven't been with D* long enough yet and that I'm still on some kind of trial (she mentioned something about my "heart" points not being high enough yet, not sure if I understood that correctly), that my account still has a new status.
> 
> So, new customers are eligible (if they fulfill requirements), current customers are eligible (if they fulfill requirements), but I guess I'm somewhere inbetween? Really? That sounds like a bunch of nonsense to me.
> 
> Please help me out here.


Are you getting a special rate on your monthly bill? If you are then that's why you're not getting the deal. If you're paying the full (normal) price for the package you signed up for without the incentives, I would call again and see what someone else says.


----------



## grumpy55

Just called talk to just one young girl, claimed they do not give any discounts for life, they only offer 24 mths, discount with auto pay but seeing I am existing I can not get the discount. I have been with then since 98 and have just had to agree to 24mths again as I have MRV. She finished with "thank you for being a loyal costumer". Though it means squat.


----------



## dcandmc

Araxen said:


> You need to be on auto-pay to qualify for this? I hate being on auto-pay because they charge you the day they bill you instead of the date your bill is due.


It depends on who you talk to- literally. I was denied two days ago because I was told that I had to sign up for autopay, and I hate autopay (as evidenced by my rants earlier in this thread).

I just called back and directed my call straight to retention and spoke with Christopher, who told me that I was eligible for 24 months of free HD access. It took him a minute to add the credit to my account, which I verified after I got off the phone. No mention of any autopay requirement.


----------



## dvisthe

dvisthe said:


> CSR would not budge at first, she than offered me HD extra pack for 3 months, I declined.
> 
> After about 15 minutes of on and off hold(felt like I was at a car dealership),
> 
> She said the best she could do was one year. So I took it. Better than not calling at all, Thank you DBStalk for saving me $120!


Huh!?! Just checked my account online...

HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($0.60)

So is it 1 or 2 years??? Guess I will find out June 9th 2011:lol:


----------



## johnr9e

Am I just cursed in my dealings with DirecTV? I was just on the phone for over an hour with CSRs. First, on hold or intermittently on hold/talking to two CSRs who couldn't do anything with the HD discount, and then transferred to a 3rd CSR who could not apply the HD discount (computer system would not allow) because several months ago a CSR had _volunteered _ (without any request on my part) to give me 6 months of free DVR as compensation for being billed for MLB Extra Innings renewal after three(!?!) prior calls to CSRs to cancel it had failed to cancel the EI service.

As an extra bonus, the first (otherwise un-empowered) CSR somehow caused the first payment for renewal of NFL ST to bill immediately to my account as part of "confirming" what services I have.

End result, 1 hour of life expended on CSRs, no discount, and NFL ST renewal billed sooner.  Also, I had set up an order of another HD-DVR and the Whole House DVR upgrade with the 3rd CSR while waiting for the system to process the request for the HD fee discount, but canceled that upgrade when the HD fee discount could not be applied (as I was no longer in the mood to enter a new 2 year commitment). 

Moral: Other discounts may prevent you from getting the HD fee discount.


----------



## thomas_d92

I just called and got the 24 month credit without any problem. After I got off the phone I checked my account online and the credit was there.


----------



## narrod

I got the 24 month HD promotion today without changing my grandfathered package or autopay.


----------



## Blaze

Araxen said:


> I hate being on auto-pay because they charge you the day they bill you instead of the date your bill is due.


That's Incorrect the day your Bill is due they take the funds out.


----------



## LoopinFool

It took 30 minutes and two representatives, but I called and got the offer applied to my account with no push back at all. I'm on a grandfathered package.

Like others, the first month's credit is already on my account.

- LoopinFool


----------



## bixler

Blaze said:


> That's Incorrect the day your Bill is due they take the funds out.


I don't think so. They always take the money out the day the bill is issued. I always receive an email that says my bill is ready and my balance is $0.00 because they've already taken the payment. Thats the problem with autopay, they take it out the day the bill is generated, not 20 days later when it is actually due.


----------



## Blaze

bixler said:


> I don't think so. They always take the money out the day the bill is issued. I always receive an email that says my bill is ready and my balance is $0.00 because they've already taken the payment. Thats the problem with autopay, they take it out the day the bill is generated, not 20 days later when it is actually due.


I been on autopay 14 yrs and they never take the funds out a day before the due date its always on the date.

No joke.


----------



## Carl Spock

bixler is correct. At least that is the way my bill works.


----------



## ub1934

Blaze said:


> That's Incorrect the day your Bill is due they take the funds out.


Not what a CSR told me today when i called back to see where my credit was, i had to ok auto pay to get it


----------



## RACJ2

I called, but since I was already getting the HD $10 credit to defray the cost of NFL ST last year, they wouldn't extend it. They said to call back in Sept, when my credit ends and they can add it. I told him to put some notes in that stated I was told that I could get it in Sept. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Blaze

Carl Spock said:


> bixler is correct. At least that is the way my bill works.


Hmmm. i wonder why it works like that with you two?


----------



## oldschoolecw

I just got this from a friend
http://consumerist.com/2010/06/satellite-companies-drop-hd-fees.html


----------



## bixler

Can anyone else chime in on this auto-pay timing? When is your bill paid? Can you set a date or does it come out when the bill is issued or when the bill is actually due?


----------



## cariera

Blaze said:


> That's Incorrect the day your Bill is due they take the funds out.


If you use a credit card, the amount is deducted the day after your new billing month starts.

If you use a debit card, the amount is deducted 15 days after your new cycle starts

If you use a checking account, the amount is deducted 15 days after your new cycle starts

You do have some flexibility with your checking account payment date. I believe you can change that to be withdrawn anywhere from 15-25 days from the start of your new bill. I do not know if you have that option with the debit card.


----------



## RACJ2

bixler said:


> I don't think so. They always take the money out the day the bill is issued. I always receive an email that says my bill is ready and my balance is $0.00 because they've already taken the payment. Thats the problem with autopay, they take it out the day the bill is generated, not 20 days later when it is actually due.


That's the way my autopay works as well. Although if you have autopay set up to go to your credit card, it may be more then 20 days before you have to pay your cc bill. So it doesn't really matter that they post it on the statement date.


----------



## R0am3r

After talking to 3 CSRs, I got my 24 month free HD approved. I use the Verizon Combined Billing option and it took a bit of arm twisting to get the CSRs to listen. Of course, I also told them I would drop Showtime, HBO, Starz, and the Sports Package if they didn't treat me like a decent customer.


----------



## opfreak

no go again. Have to be a cosumter at least a year (was told this 3 times now)


----------



## Blaze

cariera said:


> If you use a checking account, the amount is deducted 15 days after your new cycle starts


My cycle starts the 6th each month they take it out the 21st the date its due......


----------



## txfeinbergs

Worked for me first try. This website just saved me $240. How many websites can do that for you!


----------



## dondude32

Same here bill on 6th taken out on 21st.


----------



## kitzi

bixler said:


> Can anyone else chime in on this auto-pay timing? When is your bill paid? Can you set a date or does it come out when the bill is issued or when the bill is actually due?


the day the bill is issued for me


----------



## berniec

called today, said "promotions" at the voice prompt. told the person i'd heard there was a promo for free HD, he said yes, put me on hold for about 5 minutes and said the credit would start showing up next billing cycle. can't beat that for a 5 minute phone call.


----------



## Villager

Blaze said:


> Hmmm. i wonder why it works like that with you two?


That's the way it works with me on both my accounts (different addresses).


----------



## stevenjr

I just signed up, I have been autopay for a few years already and no problems yet.


----------



## dalepm

bixler said:


> Can anyone else chime in on this auto-pay timing? When is your bill paid? Can you set a date or does it come out when the bill is issued or when the bill is actually due?


My due date is the 10th and the payment on DirecTV shows up on the 10th. It shows up on my credit card on the 11th.

Just got off the phone with a CSR and I just got the 24month credit.


----------



## marker101

cariera said:


> You do have some flexibility with your checking account payment date. I believe you can change that to be withdrawn anywhere from 15-25 days from the start of your new bill. I do not know if you have that option with the debit card.


Yeah. Try to explain that to DirecTV customer service. I called today because I was enrolled with payment due 15 days after the bill is issued. I wanted to move the date to the 20 days, the due date (the day I manually pay every month anyways). The CSR swore to me that they could not change it no matter what. I'm so ticked off at DirecTV over this autobill thing. It is not flexible and accommodating by any means. Like some people say...almost not worth the credit to deal with the hassle.


----------



## Drucifer

johnr9e said:


> Am I just cursed in my dealings with DirecTV? I was just on the phone for over an hour with CSRs. First, on hold or intermittently on hold/talking to two CSRs who couldn't do anything with the HD discount, and then transferred to a 3rd CSR who could not apply the HD discount (computer system would not allow) because several months ago a CSR had _volunteered _ (without any request on my part) to give me 6 months of free DVR as compensation for being billed for MLB Extra Innings renewal after three(!?!) prior calls to CSRs to cancel it had failed to cancel the EI service.
> 
> As an extra bonus, the first (otherwise un-empowered) *CSR somehow caused the first payment for renewal of NFL ST to bill immediately to my account* as part of "confirming" what services I have.
> 
> End result, 1 hour of life expended on CSRs, no discount, and NFL ST renewal billed sooner.  Also, I had set up an order of another HD-DVR and the Whole House DVR upgrade with the 3rd CSR while waiting for the system to process the request for the HD fee discount, but canceled that upgrade when the HD fee discount could not be applied (as I was no longer in the mood to enter a new 2 year commitment).
> 
> Moral: Other discounts may prevent you from getting the HD fee discount.


And members here wonder how autopay can ever be disastrous.


----------



## the future is now

called in to get this deal today, first CSR is named Joanne. i asked for promotion and she tell me i have to go on auto-pay. i told her that was not an option as i had a past problem with auto-pay and a gym. i told her that i read on-line that auto pay was no longer required. i asked to check again she tell me that she would have to transfer me but first wanted to see if i liked any of her offers. she offers a HBO/Cinemax deal, decline then $5 off of Showtime. no thanks can you transfer me?

second CSR is Eric, he seemed new. i asked for offer, explain no auto pay. he says no, i ask to try again as i read it on-line. then i give him that 24monFree code and he finally said i could get it for 6 months, sold. total time was around 20 minutes. i asked if he could offer me anything else. he told me he could not offer me the free three or six month deal. i told him thanks for checking.

this is how it looks on my recent activity:
06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 HD Access - Disconnect Adj ($8.00) $0.00
06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 HD Access - Charge $8.00 $0.00
06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 DIRECTV DVR Service - Charge $5.60 $0.00
06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 HD Access - Charge $8.00 $0.00
06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 DIRECTV DVR Service - Disconnect Adj ($5.60) $0.00
06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 HD Access - Disconnect Adj ($8.00) $0.00

did i get the right credit?


----------



## irish316

RACJ2 said:


> I called, but since I was already getting the HD $10 credit to defray the cost of NFL ST last year, they wouldn't extend it. They said to call back in Sept, when my credit ends and they can add it. I told him to put some notes in that stated I was told that I could get it in Sept. We'll see what happens.


RACJ2 I posted about this earlier today to see if anyone else was not getting the credit because of the offset credits for ST for 2009. I called twice today and could not get the credit and I just wanted to know if anyone else was able to piggyback HD credits. So far it looks like no one has. But then again, I've read where people got a different credit of $20 for 12 months. Don't know why CSR couldn't just do that when I called. Anyway, my HD credit ends next month and I was told they would add it when I called in July and my account was notated as such.


----------



## mdavej

the future is now said:


> called in to get this deal today, first CSR is named Joanne. i asked for promotion and she tell me i have to go on auto-pay. i told her that was not an option as i had a past problem with auto-pay and a gym. i told her that i read on-line that auto pay was no longer required. i asked to check again she tell me that she would have to transfer me but first wanted to see if i liked any of her offers. she offers a HBO/Cinemax deal, decline then $5 off of Showtime. no thanks can you transfer me?
> 
> second CSR is Eric, he seemed new. i asked for offer, explain no auto pay. he says no, i ask to try again as i read it on-line. then i give him that 24monFree code and he finally said i could get it for 6 months, sold. total time was around 20 minutes. i asked if he could offer me anything else. he told me he could not offer me the free three or six month deal. i told him thanks for checking.
> 
> this is how it looks on my recent activity:
> 06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 HD Access - Disconnect Adj ($8.00) $0.00
> 06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 HD Access - Charge $8.00 $0.00
> 06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 DIRECTV DVR Service - Charge $5.60 $0.00
> 06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 HD Access - Charge $8.00 $0.00
> 06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 DIRECTV DVR Service - Disconnect Adj ($5.60) $0.00
> 06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 HD Access - Disconnect Adj ($8.00) $0.00
> 
> did i get the right credit?


Well all those add up to exactly $0, so I'd say you got absolutely nothing. The credit looks like this:

06/09/2010	XXXXXXXX8184 HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc	($10.00)	($0.60)

But even if you called back and managed to get it, if you drop auto-pay, you lose it. Since you don't have auto-pay, the discount probably won't last long.


----------



## CliffV

I got the 24 month credit. I had to call in twice.

The first CSR first offered a 6 month credit. When I asked for more, he offered a 12 month credit. He wouldn't budge from there. He wouldn't connect me to anyone else. I politely terminated the conversation.

I called back in. The second CSR didn't offer anything, but suggested that the "programming department" might. She connected me. The programming department immediately offered me the 24 month credit. He warned me that I had to keep my total choice package, keep auto-pay, and keep my account in good standing.


----------



## KoRn

Is it really that hard to just give it to every one like advertised in the tv commercial? So misleading both Directv and Dish.


----------



## roger48

BY all means call DirecTv, ask for CANCELLATION; and ask for Free HD. If you get the right CSR you get 2 years free HD, by 2012 either current promotion is over or everyone will have free HD, and your base package will be ~$16 more. Some of us remember how we now get "Free" locals.


----------



## Carl Spock

KoRn said:


> Is it really that hard to just give it to every one like advertised in the tv commercial? So misleading both Directv and Dish.


KoRn, of course you are right. Don't we all wish companies would be more transparent and look at it from our point of view. But, unfortunately, GM tried it with Saturn and look where that got them. I'm afraid we're stuck with a system that uses CSR Roulette. Other companies do the same. As Tom said upthread, it's just like having to mail in a rebate. And I hate those, too.


----------



## dvisthe

CSR told me she can only give me free HD credit for 1 year, but
the 24 month promotion code is on my account
06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX9242 HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($0.60) 

Is there a way in their system to have that code expire in 12 months?
What I am trying to say is in 12 months, will that promotion automatically come off my account.
Was the CSR misstaken? Did she mean 2 years?

Any one else here told they were only getting one year, but have the 
24mosFreeHDAcc on their account?

I just don't want to have to deal with calling Directv a year from now and trying to get another year free.


----------



## Hoosier205

KoRn said:


> Is it really that hard to just give it to every one like advertised in the tv commercial? So misleading both Directv and Dish.


The television advertisement is for the new customer promotion, not existing subscribers. So, they are offering exactly what they state in the commercial...to new customers.


----------



## Hoosier205

Drucifer said:


> And members here wonder how autopay can ever be disastrous.


...that has nothing to do with autopay.


----------



## Hoosier205

marker101 said:


> Yeah. Try to explain that to DirecTV customer service. I called today because I was enrolled with payment due 15 days after the bill is issued. I wanted to move the date to the 20 days, the due date (the day I manually pay every month anyways). The CSR swore to me that they could not change it no matter what. I'm so ticked off at DirecTV over this autobill thing. It is not flexible and accommodating by any means. Like some people say...almost not worth the credit to deal with the hassle.


What hassle? Why does it matter when you are charged so long as the charge date is consistent? If you would rather pay on your own schedule for, for some reason, then don't use auto-pay. It all seems rather simple to me.


----------



## dontknow

I called yesterday to try to get the free hd for 24 Mo. and they said that i didnt qualify, something about not having ehough Hearts on the acct. The guy said that i had 1 heard and needed at least 2 to qualify. I got transferred to retention to see if anything could be done, but they couldnt do anything either, the said that everything is grayed out in their screen and they couldnt select the option.
Called 2nd time and pretty much got the same Answer. Ever since I returned to D* i have been having all kind of billing issues with them


----------



## BKC

I did it with emails. Three emails took about one minute to write if you add all the time together. And I have proof of what they said just in case.


----------



## ATARI

Araxen said:


> You need to be on auto-pay to qualify for this? I hate being on auto-pay because they charge you the day they bill you instead of the date your bill is due.


I got he 24month free HD, no autopay, and I have a grandfathered package.

So it can be done, you just need the right CSR. I did not talk to retention (AFAIK).


----------



## hdtvfan0001

It is always interesting to see any thread containing the word "free".

Kinda reminds me of throwing a steak into a tank full of piranha.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It is always interesting to see any thread containing the word "free".
> 
> Kinda reminds me of throwing a steak into a tank full of piranha.


Free is a good thing. It helps keep money in our bank accounts.


----------



## Lee L

oldschoolecw said:


> I just got this from a friend
> http://consumerist.com/2010/06/satellite-companies-drop-hd-fees.html


Well, thats a whole new batch of people that will now be calling DirecTV to get this added to their accounts. Those people over at Consumerist do not play.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Hutchinshouse said:


> Free is a good thing. It helps keep money in our bank accounts.


Of course.


----------



## bobcamp1

Carl Spock said:


> KoRn, of course you are right. Don't we all wish companies would be more transparent and look at it from our point of view. But, unfortunately, GM tried it with Saturn and look where that got them. I'm afraid we're stuck with a system that uses CSR Roulette. Other companies do the same. As Tom said upthread, it's just like having to mail in a rebate. And I hate those, too.


Saturn had other problems besides the one you're mentioning.

Anyway, I thought D* was supposed to be BETTER than everyone else. And just because everyone else has bad CSRs, it doesn't make it right.


----------



## Carl Spock

bobcamp, I never thought the uniform pricing and in general the more corporate friendliness of Saturn was a problem. In fact, that always seemed a benefit to me. Yes, it goes without saying that GM has had tremendous problems the past few years. My point was that even a better corporate culture wasn't enough to save Saturn. I'm sure if Saturn made more money that Buick, GM would have saved it and canned Buick instead.


----------



## sda3

wouldn't give me more than 6 months. What email address are you guys using that are doing this over email?


----------



## loudo

Hutchinshouse said:


> Free is a good thing. It helps keep money in our bank accounts.


Maybe, until next year's annual price increase. :sure:


----------



## roger48

FREE HD for Life

Its only a one time short term promotion (at least as of June 10, 2010) for new customers.

Guess the satellite folks havent seen the Ally Bank comercials.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

loudo said:


> Maybe, until next year's annual price increase. :sure:


Oh, so true!


----------



## bman3333

I called in on call center hell day June 8, and although the wait was longer than usual, I had zero problem getting the 24 month credit placed on my account. I asked for "promotions" and the first CSR I talked with checked my account to make sure I had HD receivers, autopay and no conflicting promos. A few minutes later she said I qualified for the promo and reminded me that I needed to maintain my current package and keep autopay on. I've only been a customer since Dec. 23, and have the ChoiceXTRA +HD DVR package.

Thanks to this forum thread for letting me know about the existing customer promo. I also let my family and friends know about it so they can get a $10 discount per month as well.


----------



## dsm

They added this for me just a few minutes ago. No questions asked. I've been with them for ~12 years though. It's the first time I've called in a long time so I tried to squeeze MRV out of them too because my kids were whining about it, but he wouldn't budge. It annoys the crap out of me to pay for transferring bytes I've already bought across my own network so I didn't add it.


----------



## dontknow

bman3333 said:


> I called in on call center hell day June 8, and although the wait was longer than usual, I had zero problem getting the 24 month credit placed on my account. I asked for "promotions" and the first CSR I talked with checked my account to make sure I had HD receivers, autopay and no conflicting promos. A few minutes later she said I qualified for the promo and reminded me that I needed to maintain my current package and keep autopay on. I've only been a customer since Dec. 23, and have the ChoiceXTRA +HD DVR package.
> 
> Thanks to this forum thread for letting me know about the existing customer promo. I also let my family and friends know about it so they can get a $10 discount per month as well.


when i called yesterday, they told me i didnt qualify and it sounded like it was because i havent been a customer long enough, and ive been a cust before dec 23rd


----------



## joed32

Just got the 24 month promo. 1st CSR was nice but had to transfer me and after a 20 minute hold the second one approved it.


----------



## lflorack

Just called a few minutes ago. Although 'Joe' didn't know about the discount for existing customers, he checked with his supervisor ancame back with the information within 2 minutes. Overall, it took 8 minutes and I got the 24-month discount as I was already on auto-pay. 'Joe' did warn me that either removing auto-pay or lowering my package to the family level would stop the monthly discounts. I said I understood, thanked him for his help and ended the call.


----------



## pappy97

dontknow said:


> when i called yesterday, they told me i didnt qualify and it sounded like it was because i havent been a customer long enough, and ive been a cust before dec 23rd


You just need to try again. I got that line too in one of my CSR calls related to this, and I had to ask for the supervisor, get transferred to retention.

Someone who joined in Dec 09 and myself who joined in Nov 09 are proof that this whole thing about not being a customer long enough is BS.

I suspect DirecTV is trying to not give this to all existing customers so they made up this reason and distributed to some CSRs. Many customers (who aren't reading this forum) probably believe it and don't fight.

One CSR tried to tell me to call back in six months. The promotion technically lasts until 7/21. I really doubt in 6 months I'd be able to get ANYONE to give me $10/off for 24 months credit for HD.


----------



## dontknow

pappy97 said:


> You just need to try again. I got that line too in one of my CSR calls related to this, and I had to ask for the supervisor, get transferred to retention.
> 
> Someone who joined in Dec 09 and myself who joined in Nov 09 are proof that this whole thing about not being a customer long enough is BS.
> 
> I suspect DirecTV is trying to not give this to all existing customers so they made up this reason and distributed to some CSRs. Many customers (who aren't reading this forum) probably believe it and don't fight.
> 
> One CSR tried to tell me to call back in six months. The promotion technically lasts until 7/21. I really doubt in 6 months I'd be able to get ANYONE to give me $10/off for 24 months credit for HD.


and i did call back, the first person i talked to was in retention, and when i called again i asked to speak to retention directly and got someone else and told me the same thing, supposedly the option to check the box to add the feature was grayed out, and i wasnt eligible for ANY type of credits, even if they manually entered it. I did have some billing issues last month, i wonder if that has something to do with it


----------



## Carl Spock

It has been said in this and other threads there are only so many credits or offers of free stuff they will give you, and then DirecTV has had enough. You must have reached that limit.


----------



## dontknow

and it was something that wasnt my fault and that what im upset about, i was supposed to get a promo offer and never happened. One of the guys in retention even said that someone had dropped the ball and that the promo should have gone thru. its not like i called and asked for the credit, they gave it to me to fix the issue they messed up on


----------



## Karen

I just called back to have that $10 summer credit the first guy gave me to be changed to the $10 free HD credit for 24 months and walked away with both! SCORE!!!!!!


----------



## gnwes

Karen said:


> I just called back to have that $10 summer credit the first guy gave me to be changed to the $10 free HD credit for 24 months and walked away with both! SCORE!!!!!!


what is a $10 summer credit?


----------



## ejhuzy

Just called and got the $10 credit for 24 months. The CSR I got was great. I told her I was calling about the Free HD for 2 years promotion for existing customers. She responded with a "I have no idea what you're talking about??" and I almost lost it. But she immediately said "Just kidding", let me get this for you right now. She looked at my account and said I have an excellent history, so it wouldn't be a problem adding it.

I've been a customer since 1997, use auto pay and triple play with Verizon.


----------



## Karen

I have no idea what it is. He told me I was getting the HD credit and the 6 month summer credit showed up instead. The website went down as I was talking to the first CSR, so couldn't check online before I hung up.


----------



## Bob Coxner

I still haven't seen an answer to this question:

If you currently have Choice Extra HD/DVR and then get the $10 credit, what happens if you change your package to simple Choice Extra? On the package page it says free HD with all of the packages. Would the $10 credit still appear, even though you would then be getting free HD?


----------



## onan38

Just called got the 24 month free HD with no problem at all took about 5 mins. Had a very good CSR Thanks Directv!


----------



## mccoady

You guys got me worried I decided to upgrade to HD based on this free 2 year HD Access promotion otherwise I would have waited, I got a CSR to give me a free HRxx because I've never had any equipment upgrades for the 5 years I've had D*. The installer is on the way today.

I told the CSR that the only reason I was upgrading was if I could get the free HD Access and she said as soon as my receiver was activated to call back and I would get it.

Now I hear some of you saying if you've gotten any free credits you might not be eligible, CSR never said anything to me about this boy I'm going to be p%#*ed if this is true.


----------



## obladi6703

Called in and spoke with a CSR who did not know about the promotion. The CSR passed me along to another department. This lady was very friendly. I mentioned the free HD for life for new dish subscribers. 

She gave me the 24 month free HD (as long as I keep the auto pay active) and she also gave me $10 off my subscription for the next year so I wouldn't leave for Dish. I was not planning on leaving anyway. I just had new install and new receiver and am locked in for 2 more years.

Glad I check this message board, I would have never known about the promotion.


----------



## billsharpe

This is a wonderful forum 

I called yesterday to ask about the 24 month discount for HD access for existing customers. I asked for "promtions" at the voice prompt and was quickly transferred to a CSR. She looked up my account, said I was a good long-time customer and quickly applied the $10 credit for the next two years.

She then said I was eligible for a free second HD DVR with only a shipping charge. I have a second HD TV with OTA only. I passed on the offer, saying I had to discuss that with my wife. It was not a long discussion. I called back and the new box will be delivered and installed Saturday morning. I was offered an 8 to 12 am, 12 to 4 pm, or 4 to 8 pm window for installation. They're apparently working the installers pretty hard. 

I skipped the $100 MRV option suggested by the CSR, as my current DVR is already networked through my Verizon router.

Yes, I know my commitment will now be extended 24 months. I can live with that.

Both CSR's were extremely courteous. The first one had the day off on Tuesday and missed all the fun...


----------



## marker101

Hoosier205 said:


> What hassle? Why does it matter when you are charged so long as the charge date is consistent? If you would rather pay on your own schedule for, for some reason, then don't use auto-pay. It all seems rather simple to me.


Because I have consistently paid on the due date each month since I've been a subscriber. I didn't use autopay for the longest time, but in order to comply with their stupid "free" HD promo there was no other choice but to sign up for autopay again. And their website blatantly states that I can choose the day the bill gets paid (actually in the agreement I printed out it says that they take it out on the due date). I'll have to call back again and fight. It is simple. But stupid too.


----------



## Hoosier205

marker101 said:


> Because I have consistently paid on the due date each month since I've been a subscriber. I didn't use autopay for the longest time, but in order to comply with their stupid "free" HD promo there was no other choice but to sign up for autopay again. And their website blatantly states that I can choose the day the bill gets paid (actually in the agreement I printed out it says that they take it out on the due date). I'll have to call back again and fight. It is simple. But stupid too.


Once again...what hassle? If you want the promotion they are offering then you must abide by the terms of the deal. Just sign up for auto-pay if you want the deal, find out what day you will actually be billed, and move on. If you aren't happy with that, then move on without the promotion being applied. This is very simple and not at all a new concept. Why does it matter what day the bill you...so long as they are consistent in billing you on a certain date? They could bill me on any day of the month, so long as they bill me on the same day every month. I have multiple bills due each month and hardly any of them are due on the same day as each other. Sign up for auto-pay or choose to pay the bill when you want to. Either way...your choice.


----------



## pappy97

Bob Coxner said:


> I still haven't seen an answer to this question:
> 
> If you currently have Choice Extra HD/DVR and then get the $10 credit, what happens if you change your package to simple Choice Extra? On the package page it says free HD with all of the packages. Would the $10 credit still appear, even though you would then be getting free HD?


The reason you don't see an answer is because none of us dare try it (since free hd for life is for new customers, so in theory when you change to current Choice Extra, you would need to add the HD for $10 and also many of us don't want to lose our legacy package at the moment), and also it is an attempt to scam DirecTV if you hope to get free hd by virtue of changing to current Choice Extra and also have the 24 months of free HD access ($10 credit), regardless of whether you think they cheat/nickel & dime/scam us.

Right now I have the $79.99 legacy package Choice Xtra + HDDVR with $10 off for 24 months for this promo, or $69.99. Of course I would love to have current choice extra, $63.99, hypothetically free HD already included, $7 DVR charge, and then also $10 off for 24 months for a total of $60.99. Not only is there an ethical issue, but also don't think this will work since "Free HD for life" is for new customers. But if you don't mind losing legacy Choice Xtra + HDDVR, then please try it. If it works others will do it too.

But keep in mind that if it does work and DirecTV catches on, they'll simply remove your $10 off for 24 months since you already have free HD. Then you'll be paying a dollar more than the rest of us and not have the legacy package anymore.


----------



## onan38

pappy97 said:


> The reason you don't see an answer is because none of us dare try it (since free hd for life is for new customers, so in theory when you change to current Choice Extra, you would need to add the HD for $10 and also many of us don't want to lose our legacy package at the moment), and also it is an attempt to scam DirecTV if you hope to get free hd by virtue of changing to current Choice Extra and also have the 24 months of free HD access ($10 credit), regardless of whether you think they cheat/nickel & dime/scam us.
> 
> Right now I have the $79.99 legacy package Choice Xtra + HDDVR with $10 off for 24 months for this promo, or $69.99. Of course I would love to have current choice extra, $63.99, hypothetically free HD already included, $7 DVR charge, and then also $10 off for 24 months for a total of $60.99. Not only is there an ethical issue, but also don't think this will work since "Free HD for life" is for new customers. But if you don't mind losing legacy Choice Xtra + HDDVR, then please try it. If it works others will do it too.
> 
> But keep in mind that if it does work and DirecTV catches on, they'll simply remove your $10 off for 24 months since you already have free HD. Then you'll be paying a dollar more than the rest of us and not have the legacy package anymore.


The CSR i spoke to told me (because i wrote everything she said down) that i had to keep autopay active and that i could go down to the select package $39.99 and still keep the 24 month Free HD. I currently am grandfathered with the Total choice plus package. I believe the select package is a retention package to keep long term people from leaving Directv.


----------



## pappy97

onan38 said:


> The CSR i spoke to told me (because i wrote everything she said down) that i had to keep autopay active and that i could go down to the select package $39.99 and still keep the 24 month Free HD. I currently am grandfathered with the Total choice plus package.


That's awesome, but I think different than what others are asking (because, does the current Select package include free HD? Does it include free HD for existing customers?). They want the current Choice Extra package that new customers are getting that includes free HD for life AND keep the $10 off for 24 months free HD access being offered to appease existing customers. Somehow I don't think it's going to happen, and even if it does and somehow existing customers are getting free HD for life by simply changing to a current package, DirecTV will likely remove the $10/24 credit.

Besides when I log into my account, and go to the page where I can change my package, it does NOT say that the current Choice Extra package (or Choice Ultimate or whatever) includes HD.

What people are hoping to happen if they do this:

63.99 Choice Extra, $7 DVR fee, suppsoedly free included HD, + $10/24 free hd promo before you changed packages, total $60.99

What I expect will happen if they try this:

63.99 Choice Extra, $7 DVR, no free HD, $10 HD access charge, + $10/24 promo, total $70.99 (Compared to $69.99 for legacy Choice Xtra +HDDVR + $10/24 off)


----------



## nettodtv

I called yesterday and the CSR I talked to about getting the 24 months of HD free said she had to email it to a higher up and they would put it through. She said that I qualified, I do auto pay. Said it could take a few days for it to go through. Has anyone else heard of something like this.


----------



## Carl Spock

No. Call back. It should be instantaneous.


----------



## gibson.guitarman

Bob Coxner said:


> I still haven't seen an answer to this question:
> 
> If you currently have Choice Extra HD/DVR and then get the $10 credit, what happens if you change your package to simple Choice Extra? On the package page it says free HD with all of the packages. Would the $10 credit still appear, even though you would then be getting free HD?


I did that (since there were no asterisks or conditions mentioned). I have auto-pay, went to one of the packages, and in looking at my charges, they dropped my legacy (pro-rated) and HDAccess (also pro-rated). Then they added the new package (pro-rated), and also added the HD Access (pro-rated). In summary, no free HD Access if you go that route. I'll have to call but no time right now.


----------



## JLucPicard

Bob Coxner said:


> I still haven't seen an answer to this question:
> 
> If you currently have Choice Extra HD/DVR and then get the $10 credit, what happens if you change your package to simple Choice Extra? On the package page it says free HD with all of the packages. Would the $10 credit still appear, even though you would then be getting free HD?


Without thinking about this too much, I would think that changing to simply Choice Extra would mean you are dropping HD and would need to return any HD leased receivers. If you drop to Choice Extra, you may then have to pay the DVR fee and if you keep HD, then you'd be charged the $10 HD fee and then get the credit. I just don't quite see the benefit of what you're talking about.

I can't see them still giving you the credit if you drop HD service.


----------



## suddenlyissoon

Took 5 minutes. Thanks so much!


----------



## dellis23

Very thankful for this forum! Would have never known about this without it! 

Called on Tuesday evening and signed up for the credit and autopay. Since I was new to autopay I was told it would take a month before the autopay, and the credit, to take effect. 

I did use my debit card and was informed by payment would be taken 15 days after my statement date, which is a little earlier than the typical due date.


----------



## pappy97

JLucPicard said:


> Without thinking about this too much, I would think that changing to simply Choice Extra would mean you are dropping HD and would need to return any HD leased receivers. If you drop to Choice Extra, you may then have to pay the DVR fee and if you keep HD, then you'd be charged the $10 HD fee and then get the credit. I just don't quite see the benefit of what you're talking about.
> 
> I can't see them still giving you the credit if you drop HD service.


Like I said:



> What people are hoping to happen if they do this:
> 
> 63.99 Choice Extra, $7 DVR fee, suppsoedly free included HD, + $10/24 free hd promo before you changed packages, total $60.99
> 
> What I expect will happen if they try this:
> 
> 63.99 Choice Extra, $7 DVR, no free HD, $10 HD access charge, + $10/24 promo, total $70.99 (Compared to $69.99 for legacy Choice Xtra +HDDVR + $10/24 off)


The people who keep asking about this are wondering if they can get all of this for a total of $60.99/mo. I don't think it will happen.


----------



## mdavej

I want the free HD deal for those with auto-pay. But I don't have HD or auto-pay. I don't even have DirecTV service. Why won't they give me the discount?


----------



## bidger

mdavej said:


> I want the free HD deal for those with auto-pay. But I don't have HD or auto-pay. I don't even have DirecTV service. Why won't they give me the discount?


 Your sig gives you away.


----------



## compnurd

According to Twitter they Did away with the 24 month thing and it is Free HD for all now


----------



## Alan Gordon

I just called and got the FREE HD for 24 months.

I was told to call back in 24 months, and if they haven't changed it, they'll find a way to give it to me again. 

~Alan


----------



## pappy97

compnurd said:


> According to Twitter they Did away with the 24 month thing and it is Free HD for all now


Actually, the twitter never says free hd *for life*, so it's not exactly the same for all right now. But like others said, if the charge still exists 2 years later, I'll just call again and see if they can do something.


----------



## ejuer

5 minute call and I am all set... 24 month credit


----------



## Dave DFW

All set for 24 months. Took 10 minutes.


----------



## Blaze

onan38 said:


> Just called got the 24 month free HD with no problem at all took about 5 mins. Had a very good CSR Thanks Directv!


why get it only for 24 months?



> "First, make sure you have a High-Def TV. You'll also need HD service. DIRECTV HD service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer. To add HD service, just check the "HD service" box when selecting your TV package. If you're already a DIRECTV customer and do not currently get HD channels, sign in to My Account. On your Account Overview page, click the My Services tab to learn how to add HD service to your TV package."


----------



## bnwrx

E-mailed them. Got 24 months free. Pretty darn easy....


----------



## bflora

bnwrx said:


> E-mailed them. Got 24 months free. Pretty darn easy....


What email address did you use?


----------



## bnwrx

bflora said:


> What email address did you use?


Here is a link...http://support.directv.com/app/ask


----------



## Dolly

WARNING to all of you that think you have the 24 months HD Free without Auto-Pay. When I called I didn't have Auto-Pay and it was never mentioned. However, one time a few years back I had a D* Bill that was so large I didn't want to pay the full amount out of checking so I made a one time credit card payment for part of the bill. (I had both the football and baseball tickets on my bill at the same time--I had to make a choice the next season because the bill for both was sky high!) D* kept this credit card number. So I have no doubt that this was why Auto-Pay wasn't mentioned to me. D* had that credit card # and would have used it I'm sure. But it was an old credit card that we no longer have so if D* had tried to use that card it would have been a real mess! So I bit the bullet and signed up for Auto-Pay with a current credit card. I don't like Auto-Pay, but with a credit card it isn't so bad. (I just couldn't let that amount of savings on my D* bill go just because of Auto-Pay). But BEWARE if you have EVER given D* a credit card # for ANY reason they still have it on file.


----------



## mreposter

Done. Very nice CSR, told her I was really hoping to see BBC America in HD soon and she said it was one of her favorite channels too. 

I had to call Time Warner customer service a few days ago because of an issue with my cable modem. What a nightmare that was. Directv customer service has always been good to me - they do a great job.


----------



## IjustWannaPlay

Took about ten minutes, but rather easy. CSR said "you are doing this in response in response to Dish offer? OK then..."

Also, when I asked if they had any other promotions, she kindly offered the five extra channels (HDNet, MGM, etc) at no cost for three months.


----------



## dcowboy7

IjustWannaPlay said:


> Also, when I asked if they had any other promotions, she kindly offered the five extra channels (HDNet, MGM, etc) at no cost for three months.


7 channels.


----------



## kmax

bnwrx said:


> E-mailed them. Got 24 months free. Pretty darn easy....


Attempting that route. Will post how it goes.


----------



## Richard Chalk

Mark Walters said:


> Millions and millions just switched to DTV converter box from analog...I think I'll be dead before SD is gone.


The current crop of HD receivers can output 480, so there is no need to actually transmit both formats over the system. Smarter receivers could include custom cropping for 4:3 display. Why do you think the networks moved their logo "bugs" closer to the center of the screen?


----------



## Blaze

Don't people understand what the following says?........

Read the bold highlighted print..... :hurah:



> "First, make sure you have a High-Def TV. You'll also need HD service. *DIRECTV HD service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer.* To add HD service, just check the "HD service" box when selecting your TV package. If you're already a DIRECTV customer and do not currently get HD channels, sign in to My Account. On your Account Overview page, click the My Services tab to learn how to add HD service to your TV package."


----------



## secondclaw

Let me ask again - in case the post got buried in all the excitement ... has anyone on MDU service (with Choice Extra equivalent base plan) managed to get free HD service? I tried and was denied ...

Thanks!


----------



## gully_foyle

Blaze said:


> Don't people understand what the following says?........
> 
> Read the bold highlighted print..... :hurah:


So, what is going to happen with the Choice HD+DVR plan?


----------



## Blaze

gully_foyle said:


> So, what is going to happen with the Choice HD+DVR plan?


Call them up and ask........


----------



## dparisoe

I called and got the free HD credit added to the next 24 months. Thanks for all the posts.


----------



## Blaze

dparisoe said:


> I called and got the free HD credit added to the next 24 months. Thanks for all the posts.


Congrats on your 24 month HD access i got mine for the lifetime..


----------



## dellis23

kmax said:


> Attempting that route. Will post how it goes.


I tried that method and was informed to call in to see if I qualified. Took less than 10 minutes to get it taken care of and that was Tuesday night after the "mass outage."


----------



## Carl Spock

Blaze said:


> Congrats on your 24 month HD access i got mine for the lifetime..


Blaze, speaking for myself, I got your point earlier.

How much crap do you want people to go through? We have a whole thread of CSRs not knowing what's going on regarding this promo. Others write about how easy it was to get 24 months free. And you want people to now call in and say, hey, the website says lifetime. Where's my Lifetime Free HD?

(BTW, how was your experience about getting this, Blaze? You could do everyone a big favor by posting here the promo code you'll see on your account on DirecTV's website for this. It would make it a whole bunch easier for others to get Lifetime Free HD with that promo code.)

Now, if somebody wants to call DirecTV and ask for Lifetime Free HD, please do. I'll be very interested in reading your post on the experience. But for me, 24 months is the same as lifetime. I agree with the conventional wisdom here that within the next two years, the HD Access fee will go away. And if I could get 24 months free through 5 minutes on the phone, I'd be a happy camper. It seems that after a week of customers asking for 24 months free, maybe the CSRs actually know about this promo by now. Glory, be! :engel07:

One thing that has been very apparent is how the HD Access fee payment has rapidly changed over the last week. In response to Dish's promotion, we've gone from _$10 A Month_ to _Lifetime Free for New Customers_ to _24 Months Free With Auto-Pay_ to _12 Months Free Without Auto-Pay_ to now what looks like _Lifetime Free For Anybody_ (do we know about Auto-Pay with this option?). Somehow I'm sure the story will have evolved further in another week. If the scuttlebutt can be believed, DirecTV planned to drop the HD Access fee at the end of the year anyway, and with Dish's promotion, they moved things up. DirecTV has confused their current message as much as they can, but the path is clear. We're moving to free HD.

For me, Blaze, it isn't worth confusing the crap out of a CSR over this promo. Pick your saying: Life is short / Time is money / 24 months is a lifetime.


----------



## Blaze

Carl Spock said:


> Blaze, speaking for myself, I got your point earlier.
> 
> How much crap do you want people to go through? We have a whole thread of CSRs not knowing what's going on regarding this promo. Others write about how easy it was to get 24 months free. And you want people to now call in and say, hey, the website says lifetime. Where's my Lifetime Free HD?
> 
> (BTW, how was your experience about getting this, Blaze? You could do everyone a big favor by posting here the promo code.


Carl someone posted this on page 38 the minute they posted it, i called customer retention and they said i can get it no questions asked, i did ask CR is this "lifetime" she stated yup.



> But the funny thing is that if you sign into your account, select change packages, go down to where it says "Free HD Channels" and click on "How do I get HD channels" it pops up with
> 
> "First, make sure you have a High-Def TV. You'll also need HD service. DIRECTV HD service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer. To add HD service, just check the "HD service" box when selecting your TV package. If you're already a DIRECTV customer and do not currently get HD channels, sign in to My Account. On your Account Overview page, click the My Services tab to learn how to add HD service to your TV package."


----------



## pdawg17

Blaze said:


> Carl someone posted this on page 38 the minute they posted it, i called customer retention and they said i can get it no questions asked, i did ask CR is this "lifetime" she stated yup.


Ok so then what is the code that shows up on your account?


----------



## kryscio23

I called Thursday at 2:50 p.m. EST to the basic line and talked to a CSR. I explained to them that I was already on Autopay and have the Total Choice Plus (grandfathered). He said I was eligible for the HD Access 24-month credit and that he was transferring my call to the "Promotions" department.

I was on hold for 62 minutes waiting for someone to pick up in the "Promotions" department before I gave up and hung up.

I tried back again around 7:40 p.m. and when I dialed in, I asked the automated system for "Promotions" and it took me right there where I spoke to a CSR. After telling them what happened earlier, she also said I was eligible and needed to forward me again to a higher rep.

After being on hold for 7 more minutes, I was getting the feeling everyone was out to dinner, just like they were out to lunch earlier, but finally another rep picked up.

This rep told me that due to my anniversary gift from DTV, a $7 off DVR coupon for 6 months (my sign up date is late Feb.), that she couldn't apply the 24-month HD Access coupon immediately. She had to e-mail another CSR to get approval and said it would take three business days to apply to my account. She said to sign in on Monday and look for the credit then.

The curiosity got to me late tonight to see if any changes had taken effect on my account so I logged in and I didn't see an HD Access fee credit, but oddly I saw an MLB Extra Innings credit, $10/6 mo. with the 6/10/10 date on it. I don't know how that got there and we didn't speak of it during any conversation earlier, that night but it's nice to have. Perhaps it was applied because one of the CSR's felt bad that I was on hold for over an hour earlier in the day and didn't have a resolution. Who knows.

This still leaves me to wonder if the HD Access fee will get applied. If not, I'll call back on Monday.

Just sharing with you boys!


----------



## knoxbh

I called yesterday and asked for the Promotion Dept. Got right thru - no problem. Was first asked who referred me to them (not once but 3 times) and I said from the Internet. CSR gone for a couple of minutes and then asked if I wanted the 6 months or 12 months credit - I said i wanted the 24 month credit - I had auto-pay, everything except the movie packages, and had been with them since 1996! Ops, another 3-4 minutes on hold and she finally came back and confirmed the 24-month credit. Also wanted me to take either HBO or Showtime for 3 months with $5 off the price. Said no thanks but she kept pressing. Finally, I said I was 85 years old and already seen all the movies I ever wanted and no thanks. End of story.


----------



## Jon J

knoxbh said:


> Finally, I said I was 85 years old and already seen all the movies I ever wanted and no thanks. End of story.


May I use this in the future?


----------



## jpitlick

I tried the e-mail route. D* replied confirming the offer, but told me to call to check my eligibility. I called and the CSR had me setup with the credit within about 5 minutes.


----------



## VaJim

...so is anyone getting FREE HD WITHOUT auto-pay?


----------



## hasan

VaJim said:


> ...so is anyone getting FREE HD WITHOUT auto-pay?


Some people *think* they are, but the first time D* audits their account, they will most likely lose it (if they ever had it).

I was told in no uncertain terms that if at anytime in the future, I stopped auto-pay, the $10.00 per month credit would stop with it. I was also told that if I suspended my services, the clock would still run on the 24 months. That is, if one suspends the account for 3 months during the summer, one would still have lost 3 months of the 24 months of free HD access.

I find this more believable than "I got it without auto-pay", but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Jim Manis

I called yesterday and it took about 10 minutes to get me set up for autopay and the credit for 24 months. I was also told if I cancel auotpay, the credit will go away.


----------



## VaJim

Jim Manis said:


> I called yesterday and it took about 10 minutes to get me set up for autopay and the credit for 24 months. I was also told if I cancel auotpay, the credit will go away.


...this is way sad! This and the fiasco with the ST is pushing me to the end.


----------



## hasan

VaJim said:


> ...this is way sad! This and the fiasco with the ST is pushing me to the end.


I'm confused, why is it sad?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

hasan said:


> I find this more believable than "I got it without auto-pay", but stranger things have happened.


I can confirm that strange things can and have happened.


----------



## mrtanner69

Jon J said:


> May I use this in the future?


LOL.

My rep tried to push some NFL deal on me. I told her I was English (I am) and didn't give a crap about the NFL. She basically had to pause for 20 seconds as she was laughing so hard, told me she was Jamaican and could not agree more with me.


----------



## HarleyD

VaJim said:


> ...so is anyone getting FREE HD WITHOUT auto-pay?


I am and it was already applied to the bill I paid yesterday.


----------



## hasan

HarleyD said:


> I am and it was already applied to the bill I paid yesterday.


The only question is, will it stay that way? I hope, for your sake it does, but be prepared for disappointment.


----------



## Hoosier205

VaJim said:


> ...this is way sad! This and the fiasco with the ST is pushing me to the end.


First of all? What fiasco with ST. I am not aware of any such fiasco. Secondly, auto-pay is part of the announced requirements for the promotion. There is nothing said about that.


----------



## VaJim

hasan said:


> I'm confused, why is it sad?


...why? ..because I'm sick and tired of 'strings attached'. Drop the HD fee ...period. I feel I've already paid plenty for a service that is headed toward being the 'norm' anyway. $10 per month for the past 27 months, plus buying/leasing 2 HD receivers at $200 a pop from Costco back in 2008.

How about this...auto-pay with a 7 day sleeper clause. I have 7 days from the initial debit to have it repealed.


----------



## sr6376

bobnielsen said:


> That might make 3D viewing a bit difficult :lol:
> 
> I called but couldn't get the voice recognition to understand what I wanted. Some outfits let you get to a human by pressing "0" but that didn't work. I'll try again later.


It's easy, just say "Customer Service" when it prompts you for anything, it will send you through to CSR's pretty quickly.

I called in last night, got some assistance comparing my old legacy package to a new package. The new one was the same price and had more channels so I upgraded that, then dropped the $10/month for 24 months and added Starz w/ the savings. I am thinking about calling in and upgrading one of my boxes as the CSR said that I was eligible for an upgrade and then might also turn on MRV. Haven't decided on those yet but probably will do it in the next couple of months.

Thanks DBSTalk, I wouldn't have known about any of this "stuff" without this website!


----------



## VaJim

HarleyD said:


> I am and it was already applied to the bill I paid yesterday.


..I rest my point.

ST fiasco = annual 'deals' to be had by those you plead and beg or threaten to cut off their service/ST.


----------



## hasan

VaJim said:


> ...why? ..because I'm sick and tired of 'strings attached'. Drop the HD fee ...period. I feel I've already paid plenty for a service that is headed toward being the 'norm' anyway. $10 per month for the past 27 months, plus buying/leasing 2 HD receivers at $200 a pop from Costco back in 2008.
> 
> How about this...auto-pay with a 7 day sleeper clause. I have 7 days from the initial debit to have it repealed.


I don't get it. It's a contractual thing. They offer a $10.00/month discount (consideration), and you provide auto-pay. Seems fair to me.

Basically, you want something for nothing...and that's not much of a contractual relationship., but we can always hope. I just don't see it as something to get my knickers in a knot about. After all, they are trying to give me money (and they succeeded). The requirements on me were minimal (especially considering I've been on auto-pay for many years).

It looks like a win-win to me, but maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

VaJim said:


> ..I rest my point.
> 
> ST fiasco = annual 'deals' to be had by those you plead and beg or threaten to cut off their service/ST.


I can testify that *no* begging/pleading was required for multiple folks who gained both NFLST and the 24 month free promo discounts.

No animals were harmed in those transactions either.


----------



## Paul Secic

roger48 said:


> BY all means call DirecTv, ask for CANCELLATION; and ask for Free HD. If you get the right CSR you get 2 years free HD, by 2012 either current promotion is over or everyone will have free HD, and your base package will be ~$16 more. Some of us remember how we now get "Free" locals.


Dish's offer is free HD for "life".


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Paul Secic said:


> Dish's offer is free HD for "life".


....to new subscribers who commit to 24 months and the automated bill pay.

The strategy there must have been:

1) Locked in revenue for new subscribers (only)
2) Reduced churn rate for that batch of new customers
3) Reduced collections due to automated bill pay
4) One time new account acquisition hit for accounting purposes
5) Many of the new customers will be cable defectors, based on the cost comparisons

Seeing all those upside considerations, DirecTV appeared to have jumped on matching those things quickly for the same reasons.


----------



## Hoosier205

VaJim said:


> ...why? ..because I'm sick and tired of 'strings attached'. Drop the HD fee ...period. I feel I've already paid plenty for a service that is headed toward being the 'norm' anyway. $10 per month for the past 27 months, plus buying/leasing 2 HD receivers at $200 a pop from Costco back in 2008.
> 
> How about this...auto-pay with a 7 day sleeper clause. I have 7 days from the initial debit to have it repealed.


My lord...dealing with a business isn't a democracy. If you want service, you agree to pay for that service and abide by their rules. You don't get to make the rules, you don't get to change the rules. Go into business for yourself if that is what you want.

If you don't like it, take your money elsewhere. It's freakin' auto-pay...not a request for a DNA sample. If I had half as many complaints as some of you, I would no longer be a customer. If you want the promotion, they say that (technically) you must use and keep using auto-pay. They may wave that requirement for some of you. If they won't and you don't want to use auto-pay...you don't get that $10 off each month. That's just too bad for you. That is your choice as a consumer.

_______________________________________
Stop demanding things folks. Leave your sense of entitlement at the door. You get what you pay for or you pay someone else.


----------



## Hoosier205

Paul Secic said:


> Dish's offer is free HD for "life".


...w/ reduced resolution, a healthy dose of macroblocking, and the potential lose of your DVR in the future. Such a bargin! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hoosier205

VaJim said:


> ST fiasco = annual 'deals' to be had by those you plead and beg or threaten to cut off their service/ST.


Name a content access provider which doesn't operate this way...


----------



## sigma1914

Paul Secic said:


> Dish's offer is free HD for "life".


And free trolls for life.


----------



## eneg

Hoosier205 said:


> If you don't like it, take your money elsewhere. It's freakin' auto-pay...not a request for a DNA sample.


For another $10 discount off of my bill, I'll send in a DNA sample


----------



## hdtvfan0001

eneg said:


> For another $10 discount off of my bill, I'll send in a DNA sample


!rolling


----------



## bossfan50

Well I was not on auto-pay before the free HD promotion so my very first D* auto-pay has just been processed. There has been some discussion here about when you are charged. I am using a credit and my card was charged immediately on the same date that my bill was generated. So another words with a credit card it looks like there is no delay between when the bill is generated and when the credit card is charged. My bill is always the same each month and I do not order pay per view, MLB EI, ST, or any other additional services so there should not be any billing errors in my case.

My bill is generated on the 9th of the month and the due used to be the 28th of the month. Now my card was charged on the 9th. Since there has been some discussion about when you are actually charged I thought that this would be a helpful post.


----------



## trainman

Called Thursday at about 6:00 P.M. Pacific. Was on hold for about a minute, then said to CSR Vivian, "I hear you have a deal where existing customers can get free HD for 24 months, and I was calling to see if I was eligible."

Three minutes of soothing hold music later, she came back on the line with, "All right, sir, I've set that up for you." Didn't say anything about keeping autopay (although I've had it the entire time I've been a customer -- don't know if the CSRs can see that history).

Logged into my account on Directv.com less than 30 seconds after getting off the phone, and my balance was already showing up as "(10.00)."


----------



## Jon J

mrtanner69 said:


> LOL.
> 
> My rep tried to push some NFL deal on me. I told her I was English (I am) and didn't give a crap about the NFL. She basically had to pause for 20 seconds as she was laughing so hard, told me she was Jamaican and could not agree more with me.


Did she then switch to CricketTicket?


----------



## lflorack

hasan said:


> I don't get it. It's a contractual thing. They offer a $10.00/month discount (consideration), and you provide auto-pay. Seems fair to me.
> 
> Basically, you want something for nothing...and that's not much of a contractual relationship., but we can always hope. I just don't see it as something to get my knickers in a knot about. After all, they are trying to give me money (and they succeeded). The requirements on me were minimal (especially considering I've been on auto-pay for many years).
> 
> It looks like a win-win to me, but maybe I'm missing something.


I don't get it at all either.

There's an offer on the table that requires us to have autopay in effect. If someone can actually get that requirement waived permenantly, that's great. That's the offer they have (I have my doubts). In the final analysis, you can only deal with the offer that YOU have. Either it's worth it you or it isn't.

IMHO, autopay is not an issue whatsoever but for some reason(s) -- none of which really matter or make sense to me -- it seems to be an issue for some people. Again, it comes down to being worth it to you or it isn't.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Hmmm....


----------



## billsharpe

hasan said:


> Some people *think* they are, but the first time D* audits their account, they will most likely lose it (if they ever had it).
> 
> I was told in no uncertain terms that if at anytime in the future, I stopped auto-pay, the $10.00 per month credit would stop with it. I was also told that if I suspended my services, the clock would still run on the 24 months. That is, if one suspends the account for 3 months during the summer, one would still have lost 3 months of the 24 months of free HD access.
> 
> I find this more believable than "I got it without auto-pay", but stranger things have happened.


I got 24 months free HD without auto-pay being even mentioned. My DirecTV is billed through Verizon, so maybe DirecTV thinks that's auto-pay. But I don't have automatic payments with Verizon. I did at one time, but there was a screw-up with my DirecTV billing and it took three months to straighten it out between the two companies.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

billsharpe said:


> I got 24 months free HD without auto-pay being even mentioned. My DirecTV is billed through Verizon, so maybe DirecTV thinks that's auto-pay. But I don't have automatic payments with Verizon.


If you replace the word Verizon in your post with AT&T, and look at post 1085...we appear to be brethren.


----------



## bidger

Blaze said:


> Carl someone posted this on page 38 the minute they posted it, i called customer retention and they said i can get it no questions asked, i did ask CR is this "lifetime" she stated yup.





pdawg17 said:


> Ok so then what is the code that shows up on your account?


I'd like to see a capture of that too.


----------



## paulman182

Evidently not many people agree with the reasons some of us don't like autopay, so I'll just say I don't like it. Is that allowed?

So, we HD customers who don't want to do autopay now pay the equivalent of a $10/mo. billing fee, called an HD Access Fee.

I can live with that, I think. Or maybe I'll rethink my position on autopay...


----------



## Hoosier205

paulman182 said:


> Evidently not many people agree with the reasons some of us don't like autopay, so I'll just say I don't like it. Is that allowed?
> 
> So, we HD customers who don't want to do autopay now pay the equivalent of a $10/mo. billing fee, called an HD Access Fee.
> 
> I can live with that, I think. Or maybe I'll rethink my position on autopay...


Some have received the promotion without auto-pay. So, there is that possibility too.


----------



## mnMark

I just talked with 'Walter' who was able to add this to my account with no questions - he did make a statement twice, which was:



"DTV Rep Walter" said:
 

> You need to understand that once this promotion is applied to your account, you will no longer be eligible for any type of monetary compensation promotions from DirecTV. Do you still want to apply this promotion?


The other usual disclaimers came too, but that one struck me as odd. Anyone else get that on their request?


----------



## pappy97

mnMark said:


> I just talked with 'Walter' who was able to add this to my account with no questions - he did make a statement twice, which was:
> 
> The other usual disclaimers came too, but that one struck me as odd. Anyone else get that on their request?


Wow I didn't get that and that is VERY inconsistent with other reports here, considering some here on the same call to get $10/24 also got $20/6 in exchange for getting NFL ST.


----------



## Tom Robertson

paulman182 said:


> Evidently not many people agree with the reasons some of us don't like autopay, so I'll just say I don't like it. Is that allowed?
> 
> So, we HD customers who don't want to do autopay now pay the equivalent of a $10/mo. billing fee, called an HD Access Fee.
> 
> I can live with that, I think. Or maybe I'll rethink my position on autopay...


Yes. You are welcomed to say you don't like it. 

And if I may say, I do understand anyone's hesitations about it. I don't autopay via my checking accounts, only thru credit cards where I have some protection.

If a vendor won't take autopay via CC, I will have the bank send automatic payments thru billpay instead.

Linking this to topic, I have been autopay for a long time so getting this promotion was no problem.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jon J

mnMark said:


> The other usual disclaimers came too, but that one _(no other promotions)_ struck me as odd. Anyone else get that on their request?


No. In fact after adding the HD credit to my account the CSR suggested I take 3 free months of Sho since I am already a Starz subscriber. This is done by a credit and is already showing on my account.


----------



## UMass03

I must have picked a bad day to call for the existing sub credit. First call was almost 30 minutes before I got cut off. Second call is going on nearly 20 minutes! On Hold! WTF!


----------



## mnMark

Well crap. I don't feel that hosed, since I did get the deal. Hopefully he was just going off-script, and I'll be able to score some more stuff closer to NFL ST renewal time...

Update - the normal promo does show up - HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc - so I'm thinking his schtick wasn't all that true...


----------



## sr6376

mnMark said:


> I just talked with 'Walter' who was able to add this to my account with no questions - he did make a statement twice, which was:
> 
> The other usual disclaimers came too, but that one struck me as odd. Anyone else get that on their request?


I didn't get anything in writing, however I specifically asked the CSR when I setup the 2yrs free HD, if this was locking me into a new 2 yr contract. I stated that I didn't want to be locked in as my current contract is just about up and I need to do some upgrades of some of my receivers. The CSR said that this will not affect any of that, my contract will not be extended and he was willing at that time to work on the upgrades for me as he said that I was eligible for equipment upgrade discounts.

I didn't want to do the upgrades right now but will probably take them up on it in a couple of months, but I would think that this "free HD" thing should not effect any of the monetary "discounts" going forward.


----------



## Jschmuck2

I called in today after reading this thread - I'm a new sub as of April 1 and Ashley told me that to be eligible for this, I needed six months of account history.

I've been signed up for autopay since the beginning - it kinda sounded like she made the whole thing up and that doesn't jive with what I've read in this thread. Call back, ya think?


----------



## UMass03

Jschmuck2 said:


> I called in today after reading this thread - I'm a new sub as of April 1 and Ashley told me that to be eligible for this, I needed six months of account history.
> 
> I've been signed up for autopay since the beginning - it kinda sounded like she made the whole thing up and that doesn't jive with what I've read in this thread. Call back, ya think?


I'm being told this same thing as I type this. I've asked to speak to a supervisor.

UPDATE: The CSA I was working with thinks its because I have not been a Direct customer long enough. No supervisors are available, they mysteriously vanished. What a waste of time this whole process was.


----------



## HarryD

They must be overwhelmed with requests... maybe something changed... my CSR didn't say anything like that... my co-worker just called and they made him change his package (he had Choice Extra +HD/DVR)...


----------



## Tom Robertson

HarryD said:


> They must be overwhelmed with requests... maybe something changed... my CSR didn't say anything like that... my co-worker just called and they made him change his package (he had Choice Extra +HD/DVR)...


I can understand why a +HD/DVR package would need changing.  That package can't end up being a +HD-HD fee.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## j2fast

Hmm, CSR roulette can me a person that had no idea there was an offer out there for existing customers. He said "new customers only" several times after I said I was sure there was an offer for existing customers. Finally after the last time I said, is there someone you could double check with to be sure? 

I wasn't as lucky as some that have their service bundled with Verizon and got to keep it that way. He came back and said I qualified for the offer but I had to switch to auto-pay. When I questioned him about the combined billing with Verizon he went to his super again who told him I had to break apart my combined billing and go with D* auto-pay. I haven't taken the offer yet because I want to see what the net effect is without the phone/internet discounts I'm getting from Verizon.

Of course to drag this story out even more, we are thinking about dropping our landline anyway because we never use it so maybe this is an excuse to just go ahead and disconnect it.


----------



## KMan2100

I just called and got the 24 months free added to my account. Was literally on the phone for a total of 3 minutes.

She mentioned to be eligible you need to have auto-pay enabled plus I think she said you need to own your HD DVR. So she made it sound like that if got your HD DVR free from them you aren't eligible for the free HD.


----------



## goober22

bossfan50 said:


> Well I was not on auto-pay before the free HD promotion so my very first D* auto-pay has just been processed. There has been some discussion here about when you are charged. I am using a credit and my card was charged immediately on the same date that my bill was generated. So another words with a credit card it looks like there is no delay between when the bill is generated and when the credit card is charged. My bill is always the same each month and I do not order pay per view, MLB EI, ST, or any other additional services so there should not be any billing errors in my case.
> 
> My bill is generated on the 9th of the month and the due used to be the 28th of the month. Now my card was charged on the 9th. Since there has been some discussion about when you are actually charged I thought that this would be a helpful post.


FWIW, this is under the TOS for autopay:

_I authorize DIRECTV to automatically charge my credit or debit card for my bill each month. *Credit cards will be charged on the bill statement date*. *Debit cards will be charged 15 days after the bill statement date*. I have the right to stop the deduction by notifying my financial institution at least five (5) business days prior to the effective date._


----------



## grein002

has anyone who very recently (read: last couple of weeks) signed up for new service called in to get the discount? I referred a friend who signed up just before this new promotion began - she is now paying $10/mo more than if she signed up today... Just wondered if anyone thought she would be able to get the credit (at least for 24 months).

-Scott


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I would have let DIRECTV charge my credit card had they asked me to setup auto pay when they gave me the credit and if the credit goes away on my next bill I'll call and set it up. I pay my bill directly to DIRECTV and if it was overlooked by the gal that helped me it's no big deal. 

I wonder if it has anything to do with what state you live in. Could there be laws in certain states that don't allow them to require auto billpay to receive a promotion?


----------



## Blaze

trainman said:


> Called Thursday at about 6:00 P.M. Pacific. Was on hold for about a minute, then said to CSR Vivian, "I hear you have a deal where existing customers can get free HD for 24 months,


Stop calling it Free HD because its only for 24 months after that its what $10-20 per month. unlike the lady who i talked to said am eligible for "Free HD" on my account and am a existing customer.

I will follow up on this next week Business trip..


----------



## Tom Robertson

Blaze said:


> Stop calling it Free HD because its only for 24 months after that its what $10-20 per month. unlike the lady who i talked to said am eligible for "Free HD" on my account and am a existing customer.
> 
> I will follow up on this next week Business trip..


? What isn't free about free HD for 24 months. Even the post you quoted correctly identified it as for 24 months.

I hope you get a better night's rest at a Holiday Inn this week...


----------



## James Long

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Paul Secic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dish's offer is free HD for "life".
> 
> 
> 
> ....to new subscribers who commit to 24 months and the automated bill pay.
Click to expand...

Nope. To *ALL* subscribers.

Any existing DISH subscribers who had the $10 "HD & Platinum" (available since last August) or upgraded to the $10 "HD & Platinum" were automatically moved over to "HD Free" with no further commitment or autopay. (Yes, without autopay/paperless/commitment I have "HD Free for Life".) If they missed the June 3rd changeover DISH customers can get "HD Free for life" on the exact same terms as new customers. And DISH's offer isn't limited to the next few weeks.

And now back to DirecTV's offer ... which is pretty good ... free for 24 months is good enough to get you to the point where HD won't be charged.


----------



## Blaze

Tom Robertson said:


> ? What isn't free about free HD for 24 months. Even the post you quoted correctly identified it as for 24 months.


Free is when you call up and ask them "free for life" like i did

This could be 14 yrs down the road ..


----------



## hdtvfan0001

James Long said:


> Nope. To *ALL* subscribers.
> 
> Any existing subscribers who had the $10 "HD & Platinum" (available since last August) or upgraded to the $10 "HD & Platinum" were automatically moved over to "HD Free" with no further commitment or autopay. But if they missed the June 3rd changeover DISH customers can get "HD Free for life" on the exact same terms as new customers.
> 
> And now back to DirecTV's offer ...


Good to know....thanks.

Wait.......that's assuming we cared anything about Dish.......which of course, we don't on this side of the fence.....

!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## James Long

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Good to know....thanks.
> 
> Wait.......that's assuming we cared anything about Dish.......which of course, we don't on this side of the fence.....
> 
> !rolling !rolling !rolling


Well If you hadn't posted false information it would not have needed correcting! 

DirecTV's offers are good too.


----------



## Jschmuck2

If anyone has any information on the required "Account History" that'd be super


----------



## hdtvfan0001

James Long said:


> Well If you hadn't posted* false information *it would not have needed correcting!
> 
> DirecTV's offers are good too.


Ya had to bring that up....didn't you.... :lol:

Competition is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Dradran

Jschmuck2 said:


> If anyone has any information on the required "Account History" that'd be super


Someone said 6 months a page back... oh wait that was you.  nvm


----------



## Blaze

James Long said:


> DirecTV's offers are good too.


James,

why don't you call Directv to confirm with Directv that "HD ACCESS"is free for life now for existing customers.

Instead of people getting only 24 months

Customer retention told me this...........

Place this on your front page.........


----------



## Hoosier205

Blaze said:


> Free is when you call up and ask them "free for life" like i did
> 
> This could be 14 yrs down the road ..


I am starting to believe you and yourself are having a separate conversation from the rest of us.


----------



## sigma1914

Blaze said:


> James,
> 
> why don't you call Directv to confirm with Directv that "HD ACCESS"is free for life now for existing customers.
> 
> Instead of people getting only 24 months
> 
> Customer retention told me this...........
> 
> Place this on your front page.........


Show a screen shot of your account history. Until then, you're just making up stuff. Like here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2494497#post2494497


----------



## Piratefan98

_I am starting to believe you and yourself are having a separate conversation from the rest of us._

Wow. Was thinking the same thing.

Seeing some of those posts, I expected to see Rod walk into the room.


----------



## Blaze

sigma1914 said:


> Show a screen shot of your account history. Until then, you're just making up stuff.


Prove me wrong call Directv up another user posted the following in here also look at their twiter pages does it say 24 month's

Read Customer retention the following what someone posted in here



> But the funny thing is that if you sign into your account, select change packages, go down to where it says "Free HD Channels" and click on "How do I get HD channels" it pops up with
> 
> "First, make sure you have a High-Def TV. You'll also need HD service. *DIRECTV HD service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer.* To add HD service, just check the "HD service" box when selecting your TV package. If you're already a DIRECTV customer and do not currently get HD channels, sign in to My Account. On your Account Overview page, click the My Services tab to learn how to add HD service to your TV package."


also

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/15798924567


----------



## sigma1914

Blaze said:


> Prove me wrong call Directv up another user posted the following in here also look at their twiter pages does it say 24 month's
> 
> Read Customer retention the following what someone posted in here
> 
> also
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/15798924567


Exactly, you have no proof. Ironic, you join here this week and all but 2 posts are in this topic. Show a screen shot or just quit starting BS.


----------



## Hoosier205

Blaze said:


> Prove me wrong call Directv up another user posted the following in here also look at their twiter pages does it say 24 month's
> 
> Read Customer retention the following what someone posted in here
> 
> also
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/15798924567


This comment...



> @wonderboylb DIRECTV is offering free HD to existing customers! Call us at (800) 531-5000 to see if you qualify for this exciting new offer.


...says nothing about it being free for specific time period. (12-month, 24-month, life of the account, etc.)

We know that it is available for the life of the account for new subscribers. It has not been confirmed that the same offer is available for existing subscribers, rather than the 24-month promotion that has been confirmed.

You could confirm your claims by simply taking a simple screenshot of your account showing this promotion being applied.


----------



## Blaze

sigma1914 said:


> Exactly, you have no proof. Ironic, you join here this week and all but 2 posts are in this topic. Show a screen shot or just quit starting BS.


This person posted it not me.........

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2492831&postcount=931

Also
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2492759&postcount=921


----------



## Harrisment

Tom Robertson said:


> I can understand why a +HD/DVR package would need changing.  That package can't end up being a +HD-HD fee.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I also currently have Choice Xtra +HDDVR amd I'm trying to determine if trying to get this free HD will even save me money? My current package costs 79.99 and doesn't include any additional fees for HD or DVR's.


----------



## Dradran

Harrisment said:


> I also currently have Choice Xtra +HDDVR amd I'm trying to determine if trying to get this free HD will even save me money? My current package costs 79.99 and doesn't include any additional fees for HD or DVR's.


I have the same package and it shows up as a 10 dollar credit. So you will be saving 10 bucks a month.

06/06/2010	XXXXXXXX3980 PLUS HD DVR - 24mosFreeHDAcc	($10.00)	$0.00


----------



## rcruz2525

Directv did not wanted to give me the free HD package because I was a new customer. Meaning I just got Directv 3 weeks ago.
I told them that I was going to cancel and they gave me $10 off for the next 3 months. 

They say to call after 3 month and see if I can qualified for the Free HD...


----------



## Hoosier205

Blaze said:


> This person posted it not me.........
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2492831#post2492831
> 
> Also
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2492759&postcount=921


You're doing it again...having a separate conversation. An offer for existing customers was confirmed long ago. That offer is for 24 months. You are claiming that the offer for existing customers is now for the life of the account, rather than 24 months. None of the posts you have cited back that up. They merely confirm that an offer exists, but not what the terms of that offer are.


----------



## sigma1914

Blaze said:


> This person posted it not me.........
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2492831&postcount=931
> 
> Also
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2492759&postcount=921


Are you ok upstairs? Like, do you not remember what you type?
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2494497#post2494497 you say:


Blaze said:


> Congrats on your 24 month HD access i got mine for the lifetime..


Prove it or move along.


----------



## Harrisment

Ok, just got off the phone with a very nice CSR. She said I did qualify for the offer and told me it will show up as a credit on my bills.

She also mentioned that if I decided to take part in any future promotions/deals, that it would eliminate the free HD offer from my account. Hmmm.


----------



## Dradran

Harrisment said:


> Ok, just got off the phone with a very nice CSR. She said I did qualify for the offer and told me it will show up as a credit on my bills.
> 
> She also mentioned that if I decided to take part in any future promotions/deals, that it would eliminate the free HD offer from my account. Hmmm.


I received both the FreeHD for 24 months and ST discount of 20 bucks per month for 6 months in the same phone call. No threatening or anything, they offered up the ST discount without me even asking if I renewed. Been a customer since July 2009.

Here's what my recent activity looks like.

06/06/2010	XXXXXXXX4318 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2010 HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
06/06/2010	XXXXXXXX4318 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2010 - Charge	$49.99	$0.00
06/06/2010	XXXXXXXX3000 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2010 - $20/6mosNFLSave	($20.00)	$0.00
06/06/2010	XXXXXXXX3980 PLUS HD DVR - 24mosFreeHDAcc	($10.00)	$0.00
05/29/2010	XXXXXXXX4318 NFL SUNDAY TICKET To-Go 2010 - Charge	$0.00	$0.00

So who knows.


----------



## dondude32

off topic but does sunday ticket still need superfan for hd


----------



## sigma1914

dondude32 said:


> off topic but does sunday ticket still need superfan for hd


No.


----------



## Dradran

dondude32 said:


> off topic but does sunday ticket still need superfan for hd


No, it is included this year.:hurah:


----------



## vthokies1996

dondude32 said:


> off topic but does sunday ticket still need superfan for hd


No, all Superfan features except the ability to watch games on computers or mobile devices are now part of Sunday Ticket.

You will need to add the Sunday Ticket To Go package for $50 to watch on a computer or phone.


----------



## streatordogs09

Harrisment said:


> Ok, just got off the phone with a very nice CSR. She said I did qualify for the offer and told me it will show up as a credit on my bills.
> 
> She also mentioned that if I decided to take part in any future promotions/deals, that it would eliminate the free HD offer from my account. Hmmm.


Dont fall for this. I fell for it last week. I even called back twice but when I got my bill today it credit was not on there. So I called and they said the only way I was going to get it was with autopay. Then they said my 100 refer a friend was not valid since the person told him when he signed up to report it to the installer then he would get the credit so thats what he did. Bunch of scam artists.


----------



## txtommy

KMan2100 said:


> I just called and got the 24 months free added to my account. Was literally on the phone for a total of 3 minutes.
> 
> She mentioned to be eligible you need to have auto-pay enabled plus I think she said you need to own your HD DVR. So she made it sound like that if got your HD DVR free from them you aren't eligible for the free HD.


I also just signed up for the 24 months. The call with CSR was only about 3 minutes but the 45 minutes of voice commands and holding patterns was quite annoying. I'm already on auto pay so there were no other requirements.


----------



## Dave995

FYI Getting this offer for existing customers might not work if you try via email. This is the reply I got back from Directv after sending a request for the Free HD offer:



Thanks for writing. I understand you wish to take advantage of our Free HD Access promotion. Please be informed that our Loyalty Program gifts are determined based on each customer's specific account and at this time, our Free HD Access promotion is limited to new customers.

However, as one of our loyal customers, we actually have a lot to offer you since your satisfaction is one of our primary concerns and we certainly want to keep you as a customer.

We'd like to speak with you to see how we can help you, please call us at 800-531-5000 so we can assist you.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Muller R. - 100170637
DIRECTV Customer Service



I'm not sure why I would be declined this offer as I've been with Directv for seven years with a current HD total premier package and have only used a promo for a free PPV movie one time. Guess I'll have to call and hope I don't get this Muller guy as a rep when I ask lol.


----------



## grumpy55

I have just called again (2nd) +(1 E-Mail) got through quickly when I requested promotions at the prompt, was told I was eligible but had to transfer me to set up, was on hold for 12 mins, very nice young man answered he viewed my account said I would need to set up auto pay which we did he applied the $10 for 24 mths then asked if I would be interested in any other promotions, he gave me anther $5 off Starz for 3 mths I already have all premiums.He said that was a thank you for being a loyal costumer,since 1998. So 1 phone call saved me $15 also i have 3 mths free game channel so I am pretty damn happy right now. Thanks to you all for bringing this promo to my attention.


----------



## peano

Got it by phone. Took two departments and about 20 minutes.


----------



## bossfan50

goober22 said:


> FWIW, this is under the TOS for autopay:
> 
> _I authorize DIRECTV to automatically charge my credit or debit card for my bill each month. *Credit cards will be charged on the bill statement date*. *Debit cards will be charged 15 days after the bill statement date*. I have the right to stop the deduction by notifying my financial institution at least five (5) business days prior to the effective date._


Thank you for this info. Signed up for auto-pay to get the promotion so I never looked at TOS.


----------



## scottchez

They keep saying I qualify for the 24 mos of free HD and that they entered it into the system by day 3 now, still now credit. Talked to 2 CSRs now and I have one email saying I get it.
Strange. Some how when I first called they up sold me and I get all movie channels with a credit in it. I should of never let them up sell me.


----------



## kmax

Dave995 said:


> FYI Getting this offer for existing customers might not work if you try via email. This is the reply I got back from Directv after sending a request for the Free HD offer:
> 
> Thanks for writing. I understand you wish to take advantage of our Free HD Access promotion. Please be informed that our Loyalty Program gifts are determined based on each customer's specific account and at this time, our Free HD Access promotion is limited to new customers.


I got this reply as well after my email. Wasn't Muller that signed mine.


----------



## txtommy

I first received this response by email before calling:



> As one of our loyal customers, we actually have a lot to offer you since your satisfaction is one of our primary concerns. For a limited time, DIRECTV is offering free HD to new and existing customers. Please call us at 1-800-531-5000 for details and to see if you qualify for this offer.
> 
> We're glad you're one of our loyal customers. It's feedback like yours that helps us remain America's #1 Satellite provider.
> 
> We thank you for your continued support!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Rhonady P.- xxxxxxxxxx
> DIRECTV Customer Service


When I called they gave me 24 months without question.


----------



## megachirops

Dradran said:


> I have the same package and it shows up as a 10 dollar credit. So you will be saving 10 bucks a month.
> 
> 06/06/2010	XXXXXXXX3980 PLUS HD DVR - 24mosFreeHDAcc	($10.00)	$0.00


Same here. The HD Fee is included in that 79.99/mo so it's really no different than any other package except it's not broken out into individual charges. After calling a 2nd time (in my case the 1st CSR "noted" it on my account during the 1st call, but never applied it :grin I've got the 24mosFreeHDAcc credit showing up in my online account summary and I still have the +HD/DVR package.


----------



## Hoosier205

Blaze said:


> This person posted it not me.........
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2492831&postcount=931
> 
> Also
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2492759&postcount=921


Still waiting...


----------



## Groundhog45

Hoosier, aren't you tired of the new folks that jump in here and rake the muck? I don't get it.

And what's with the Dish subscribers that seem to need to come over here to stir things up? I don't feel the need to go over there to harass them.


----------



## James Long

Groundhog45 said:


> Hoosier, aren't you tired of the new folks that jump in here and rake the muck? I don't get it.
> 
> And what's with the Dish subscribers that seem to need to come over here to stir things up? I don't feel the need to go over there to harass them.


Talk about the topic and not the people and the thread goes smoother.


----------



## marlox

Guys i have Directv for one month now and where i live i have no choice to get my packages without contract. So i took The Optimo Mas package for $47.99 and pay extra $10 for hd access. So i wanted to know your opinion on this if i should pay or not the $10 for the hd access. If there is similar situations like mine and how do you handle it. Thank you guys.

World Cup rocks in HD !!!!!!


----------



## jab5325

Here's my question:

I called one time, got a CSR who I couldn't understand and I don't think she understood me. Long story short, called again, got someone else.

The second person confirmed that I was eligible, tried to sign me up for autopay, but her computer system wasn't working and told me to call back in an hour.

Called back an hour later, got a woman who confirmed what person #2 said, and said she for some reason couldn't input my credit card info for autopay. She had me go online and set it up there. No problem at all. She said the credit would show up on "Recent Activity" within 24 hours and that the credit was applied.

Twenty four hours later, still nothing showing up on recent activity. Called and spoke to another woman who confirmed it was on my account and it will be taken off for my next bill, which comes out June 22 or 23. She said I also qualified for free HD extra for 3 months, so I signed up. I logged on this morning, saw the HD extra pack show up, but still no $10 credit.

Any advice? Should I call back, or is it standard for it not to show up?


----------



## MysteryMan

jab5325 said:


> Here's my question:
> 
> I called one time, got a CSR who I couldn't understand and I don't think she understood me. Long story short, called again, got someone else.
> 
> The second person confirmed that I was eligible, tried to sign me up for autopay, but her computer system wasn't working and told me to call back in an hour.
> 
> Called back an hour later, got a woman who confirmed what person #2 said, and said she for some reason couldn't input my credit card info for autopay. She had me go online and set it up there. No problem at all. She said the credit would show up on "Recent Activity" within 24 hours and that the credit was applied.
> 
> Twenty four hours later, still nothing showing up on recent activity. Called and spoke to another woman who confirmed it was on my account and it will be taken off for my next bill, which comes out June 22 or 23. She said I also qualified for free HD extra for 3 months, so I signed up. I logged on this morning, saw the HD extra pack show up, but still no $10 credit.
> 
> Any advice? Should I call back, or is it standard for it not to show up?


Looks like another one of DirecTV's "transmission glitches", they have had several this past week. I would call back, explain the situation to the csr you get and hopefully get a answer to your satisfaction.


----------



## marker101

Hoosier205 said:


> Once again...what hassle? If you want the promotion they are offering then you must abide by the terms of the deal. Just sign up for auto-pay if you want the deal, find out what day you will actually be billed, and move on. If you aren't happy with that, then move on without the promotion being applied. This is very simple and not at all a new concept. Why does it matter what day the bill you...so long as they are consistent in billing you on a certain date? They could bill me on any day of the month, so long as they bill me on the same day every month. I have multiple bills due each month and hardly any of them are due on the same day as each other. Sign up for auto-pay or choose to pay the bill when you want to. Either way...your choice.


An update, since I got slammed for complaining: I e-mailed DirecTV and explained my situation, and they had no problem in moving the date for me...something that I agreed to when signing up that they would do. So, next billing cycle, things should be all good!

You pay your bill the day you want to, I'll pay my bill the day I want to....especially when DirecTV says in their terms that I get a choice.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

marker101 said:


> An update, since I got slammed for complaining: I e-mailed DirecTV and explained my situation, and they had no problem in moving the date for me...something that I agreed to when signing up that they would do. So, next billing cycle, things should be all good!
> 
> You pay your bill the day you want to, I'll pay my bill the day I want to....especially when DirecTV says in their terms that I get a choice.


Good to hear you got things resolved.


----------



## newsposter

Harrisment said:


> I also currently have Choice Xtra +HDDVR amd I'm trying to determine if trying to get this free HD will even save me money? My current package costs 79.99 and doesn't include any additional fees for HD or DVR's.


I'm interested in this as well. Currently 79.99 but xtra is listed as 63.99 and ultimate is 68.99 (70.99 and 75.99 if you add the DVR fee)

seems to me i should change to ultimate and then call for the free HD and i'd still save 4 bucks? Or should i just bump to xtra then add the DVR then call for free HD? But if they wont do it it seems i'd be paying 80.99 to go back.


----------



## marker101

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Good to hear you got things resolved.


Thank you. If I felt I were asking for something unreasonable and absurd, I wouldn't have pursued it. But, the option was there, I just had to find the right person who had the proper knowledge. It's amazing the knowledge of the Billing CSR's about the details of Autopay, past the signing up for it part.


----------



## chiefs88

Has anybody upgraded from a standard dvr to hddvr for $99 or less and got free hd for 24 months?


----------



## andy A

Another success story here on the 24 month deal. Took a little while to get through, but all went smooth when I was finally able to connect to a CSR. 10 dollars a month saving is better than nothing considering they get 150+ a month from us now.


----------



## chiefs88

Were you an existing hd customer when you got the deal?


----------



## Guardian

Bob Coxner said:


> Boise, Idaho, Oklahoma (Tulsa? I can't remember exactly) and Manila.


West Viginia also has an owned and operated site.


----------



## pup154

I got my $10 discount for 24 months and it was way too easy. I spent only 4 minutes on the phone. It's already showing on my account. Very cool.


----------



## joed32

pup154 said:


> I got my $10 discount for 24 months and it was way too easy. I spent only 4 minutes on the phone. It's already showing on my account. Very cool.


A CSR told me that I got the 24 month discount. Where exactly do you see that in your account information on their site ?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

joed32 said:


> A CSR told me that I got the 24 month discount. Where exactly do you see that in your account information on their site ?


If you go into your account, Select Account Overview, and then the tab marked Recent Activity...it should show there..


----------



## joed32

Never mind, I found it.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Had to sign up for autopay but got it. I tried 3 times to get it without autopay but struck out.


----------



## Mark Walters

newsposter said:


> I'm interested in this as well. Currently 79.99 but xtra is listed as 63.99 and ultimate is 68.99 (70.99 and 75.99 if you add the DVR fee)
> 
> seems to me i should change to ultimate and then call for the free HD and i'd still save 4 bucks? Or should i just bump to xtra then add the DVR then call for free HD? But if they wont do it it seems i'd be paying 80.99 to go back.


If you change your package to choice xtra you will lose channels + the DVR fee is an extra dollar bringing it to $70.99. For example CBS College Sports will be gone. I believe a few others but can't remember off top of head. If you keep what you have it will be $69.99. Doesn't make sense to switch. As far as Ultimate...I don't see the point.. if you want movies, add Starz and you will get all the Encore with it. The point of adding Starz is so you'll get a bunch of movie channels in HD. Unless you want a bunch of movies in SD.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

irish316 said:


> RACJ2 I posted about this earlier today to see if anyone else was not getting the credit because of the offset credits for ST for 2009. I called twice today and could not get the credit and I just wanted to know if anyone else was able to piggyback HD credits.


I know of 2 people who did get a credit offset for NFLST *and* the 24Month promo discount - both without the autopay requirement.

A few others have also posted their successes in this thread. That said, not everyone will qualify, as it is based on the specific attributes of your account payment history, current services, and viewing packages. Not everyone is the same, nor will be their results on getting these promos.


----------



## RACJ2

irish316 said:


> RACJ2 I posted about this earlier today to see if anyone else was not getting the credit because of the offset credits for ST for 2009. I called twice today and could not get the credit and I just wanted to know if anyone else was able to piggyback HD credits. So far it looks like no one has. But then again, I've read where people got a different credit of $20 for 12 months. Don't know why CSR couldn't just do that when I called. Anyway, my HD credit ends next month and I was told they would add it when I called in July and my account was notated as such.


I suppose it makes sense that that can't give us the credit twice. Just wish they could add 24 mo's to the end of my current credit so I don't have to call back. I haven't seen a discussion about the other credit you mentioned, but am going to check on the NFL ST credit that I read about. Not sure if I can get it, since I still have $35/mo in credits on my account:

06/06 12 Month Programming Credit -10.00 Credit
06/06 HD Access Credit -10.00 Credit
06/06 AAA New Customer Discount -10.00 Credit
06/06 AT&T Customer Savings -5.00 Credit


----------



## The Merg

marlox said:


> Guys i have Directv for one month now and where i live i have no choice to get my packages without contract. So i took The Optimo Mas package for $47.99 and pay extra $10 for hd access. So i wanted to know your opinion on this if i should pay or not the $10 for the hd access. If there is similar situations like mine and how do you handle it. Thank you guys.
> 
> World Cup rocks in HD !!!!!!


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

It shouldn't matter how new of a customer you are. As long as you meet their eligibility requirements, you should be able to get the $10 credit for 24 months. Your bill will show the charge for HD each month and also a credit for the same amount. Call us DirecTV and ask for the Promotions department. They should be able to help you.



jab5325 said:


> Here's my question:
> 
> I called one time, got a CSR who I couldn't understand and I don't think she understood me. Long story short, called again, got someone else.
> 
> The second person confirmed that I was eligible, tried to sign me up for autopay, but her computer system wasn't working and told me to call back in an hour.
> 
> Called back an hour later, got a woman who confirmed what person #2 said, and said she for some reason couldn't input my credit card info for autopay. She had me go online and set it up there. No problem at all. She said the credit would show up on "Recent Activity" within 24 hours and that the credit was applied.
> 
> Twenty four hours later, still nothing showing up on recent activity. Called and spoke to another woman who confirmed it was on my account and it will be taken off for my next bill, which comes out June 22 or 23. She said I also qualified for free HD extra for 3 months, so I signed up. I logged on this morning, saw the HD extra pack show up, but still no $10 credit.
> 
> Any advice? Should I call back, or is it standard for it not to show up?


And a :welcome_s to DBSTalk as well!

As soon as you are done with the CSR, you should be able to see the line item on your DirecTV account under Recent Activity. If it is not there, give a call back up and ask again.

- Merg


----------



## Guardian

Bob Coxner said:


> Boise, Idaho, Oklahoma (Tulsa? I can't remember exactly) and Manila.





James Long said:


> Not everyone wants to get tied to a credit card. There was a time in my life where credit came easy and the bills got high and it was hard to dig out of the debt. That time will not be repeated.
> 
> "Debt is dumb, cash is king, and the paid of home mortgage is the status symbol of choice." (Dave Ramsey)
> 
> If your credit card is paid off every month and the fees are not too high you may be able to stay in control of your finances. But credit card companies are in business to make money ... they will find a way to part you from yours. Many people have chosen to get out of the game and not play with fire. Some people have made enough mistakes with credit that they can't get reasonable credit any more.
> 
> It has taken me over 20 years to get to the point where I don't care when a bill hits my account ... but I still have to be careful to make sure I have enough in my checking account to cover anything I put on my debit card. Part of that management is not using autopay. Emailed statements and even mailed notices are easy to ignore when you don't have to pay them ... If I know the bill won't get paid without action it will get taken care of. And if the "float" in checking isn't high enough mailing the check can wait a day or two or other funds can be transferred in from higher interest paying accounts to cover the expense.
> 
> In a nutshell, it is managing your money instead of having money manage you. If you can do that with a credit card and "win" or accept the additional cost as the price of not budgeting more tightly that may work. But it is too easy to put off paying until next month that what we want today ... and that putting off is why many people live controlled by their debt - in fear of losing their money and property - instead of remaining in control.


+1


----------



## jab5325

Thanks for the welcoming! I've been reading for a long while, just now started posting.

Here's how it worked out:

I called again, just a few minutes ago. The first person I spoke with said I was already getting the HD for free because i have HD+DVR. I explained to him that it wasn't the case.

He transferred me to another person who said she saw the "notes" on the account, but at this time, could only offer the credit for 12 months. She checked with her supervisor and he confirmed at this time, I can only get it for 12 months, but at the end of those 12 months, I will get it automatically renewed, provided I keep auto pay.

She said the reason for the foul up was because when the person added the HD extra pack coupled with the first year credits, it was too many credits at the same time. By deleting the HD extra pack, adding the HD 12 months free and re-adding the HD extra pack, she was able to do both. Not sure I really understand why, but, long story short, I'm getting it. And, here's my recent activity:

06/12/2010 XXXXXXXX5668 PLUS HD DVR - 12moFreeHDExist ($10.00) ($0.60)
06/11/2010 XXXXXXXX5668 DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK - Charge $0.00 $0.00
06/11/2010 XXXXXXXX5668 DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK - Charge $0.00 $0.00

Thanks for your help everyone--this is a great forum and I look forward to reading/posting in the future.


----------



## MacUserG

chiefs88 said:


> Has anybody upgraded from a standard dvr to hddvr for $99 or less and got free hd for 24 months?


Yes- I just something like that this morning. I called about the "Free HD for life" promo and got the 24 months free for existing subs deal. I then inquired about MRV--the said I could upgrade my old DirecTivo box to an HR24 for free! Even got them to eventually waive the $49 installation fee. Just had to pay the $99 MRV kit fee. I love this forum.


----------



## RACJ2

MacUserG said:


> Yes- I just something like that this morning. I called about the "Free HD for life" promo and got the 24 months free for existing subs deal. I then inquired about MRV--the said I could upgrade my old DirecTivo box to an HR24 for free! Even got them to eventually waive the $49 installation fee. Just had to pay the $99 MRV kit fee. I love this forum.


You might get an HR24, but if you read multiple posts in this forum, they can't promise an exact model of DVR to you. You might end up with an HR21, HR22 or HR23 with the external Deca setup with that offer. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## mjwagner

James Long said:


> Not everyone wants to get tied to a credit card. There was a time in my life where credit came easy and the bills got high and it was hard to dig out of the debt. That time will not be repeated.
> 
> "Debt is dumb, cash is king, and the paid of home mortgage is the status symbol of choice." (Dave Ramsey)
> 
> If your credit card is paid off every month and the fees are not too high you may be able to stay in control of your finances. But credit card companies are in business to make money ... they will find a way to part you from yours. Many people have chosen to get out of the game and not play with fire. Some people have made enough mistakes with credit that they can't get reasonable credit any more.
> 
> It has taken me over 20 years to get to the point where I don't care when a bill hits my account ... but I still have to be careful to make sure I have enough in my checking account to cover anything I put on my debit card. Part of that management is not using autopay. Emailed statements and even mailed notices are easy to ignore when you don't have to pay them ... If I know the bill won't get paid without action it will get taken care of. And if the "float" in checking isn't high enough mailing the check can wait a day or two or other funds can be transferred in from higher interest paying accounts to cover the expense.
> 
> In a nutshell, it is managing your money instead of having money manage you. If you can do that with a credit card and "win" or accept the additional cost as the price of not budgeting more tightly that may work. But it is too easy to put off paying until next month that what we want today ... and that putting off is why many people live controlled by their debt - in fear of losing their money and property - instead of remaining in control.


It's all about discipline. Some have it, some don't. I use my credit cards for everything. I have always paid the bills in full every month. I have never paid a penny in credit card interest or fees. I have greatly benefited from 'cash back' on credit card purchases. My current card of choice is Amex Blue Cash which has one of the best no fee cash back plans around. Last year I received over $700 in cash back from them. Amex does not have to try to somehow trick me to make money. They make money from the fee they charge the merchants every time I charge a purchase to their card, And yes, they do make money off interest and fees charged to people who use their cards and are undisciplined, carry a monthly balance, and/or end up paying various fees. Again, it is all about discipline. If you have it you can leverage it to your benefit and you have no need to be 'scared' of credit cards.

I know lots of people love Dave Ramsey but I personally find him to be selling a rather simplistic view of finances, tailored to the mass audience he appeals to obviously. Debt is a very useful tool used properly in a well thought out financial strategy. Go have a chat with a high net worth individual and you will find that they certainly do have and use debt, strategically (I am not talking about credit card debt or car loans). But that is not the 'Dave Ramsey' audience demographic.


----------



## Guardian

Mark Walters said:


> Don't they already have your cc on hold when you sign up for service? I couldn't sign up without a cc and I couldn't buy a box without a cc because they had a stipulation that it must be activated within 30 days of the purchase or the cc would be charged. Perhaps things are different now since I signed up for service over a decade ago.


+1

Antime you authorize D* to use a credit or debit card as a payment method, that card is stored in their system and may be used for cancel fees, NRF for receivers, or unbilled PPVs. You can find this information in the customer agreement.


----------



## ATARI

It's great reading all these success stories and how happy customers are to save $10 a month. Think how many more people would become happy customers if D* just went ahead and waived the HD fee for everyone? Instead of making people call and email only after finding out about it from this or other forums. Here's a chance for D* to make long term profits from what will become long term loyal customers, but instead they make you jump through hoops to get. Bitter-sweet.


----------



## MacUserG

RACJ2 said:


> You might get an HR24, but if you read multiple posts in this forum, they can't promise an exact model of DVR to you. You might end up with an HR21, HR22 or HR23 with the external Deca setup with that offer. Hope it works out for you.


Yeah, I've read some of the posts. I was certainly led to believe it would be the HR-24 since she also wanted to know if I wanted to swap my current HR20 to a 24 for $99. I didn't go for it, but if I don't get the 24 next week, I won't be happy. :nono:


----------



## Carl Spock

MacUserG said:


> I was certainly led to believe it would be the HR-24 since she also wanted to know if I wanted to swap my current HR20 to a 24 for $99.


I've never seen this offer before. If this exists, it could be a wonderful loophole in the system. _Trade in your old DVR for a HR24 for only $99._ I'd do that. I expect others here would, too.

*MacUserG*, can you please stay on top of this for us? If you do get your HR24, can you post that here? Especially, could you look on your online account and give us the promo code that will show up next to the $99 charge? That info could be golden.

Thanks. It's this kind of communication that makes this forum so invaluable.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Just a heads up guys...

For those of you that were getting the grandfathered "HD Courtesy Channels" and activated this offer, make sure you are still getting HDNM and UHD. Noticed today that DirecTV "accidently" dropped the "HD Courtesy Channels" from my account . Had to talk to 3 people before they knew what I was talking about. But got both things going on my account now .


----------



## bnwrx

ATARI said:


> It's great reading all these success stories and how happy customers are to save $10 a month. Think how many more people would become happy customers if D* just went ahead and waived the HD fee for everyone? Instead of making people call and email only after finding out about it from this or other forums. Here's a chance for D* to make long term profits from what will become long term loyal customers, but instead they make you jump through hoops to get. Bitter-sweet.


+1 Since people on these and other forums amount to a few thousand subscribers at best, of the 18 MILLION Directv customers out there, Directv could really score big on customer service points. Really if it is an offer available to all it should just be removed from everyones statement.


----------



## hasan

bnwrx said:


> +1 Since people on these and other forums amount to a few thousand subscribers at best, of the 18 MILLION Directv customers out there, Directv could really score big on customer service points. Really if it is an offer available to all it should just be removed from everyones statement.


How would they do that if auto-pay is a requirement? Surely, not all 18 million customers are on auto-pay?


----------



## Holydoc

Well after reading this thread, I went and set myself up on Auto-Pay using the directtv website. I then called Directtv and used the word "Promotions" at the recording. I was immediately sent to a live person that I told that I wanted the "24 month HD Live free for existing customers" promotion. She looked up my account on her computer (ie., heard her typing for about a minute). She came back on and told me I qualified and was set-up. I was not transferred to anyone else. 

She then asked if there was anything else, and I asked her if there were any other promotions. She asked if I wanted Showtime or Starz for three months for free. I set-up Starz. She also said I could get the Extra HD package for free for three months too. I told her I was not interested in that since I never wathc those programs.

06/12/2010 XXXXXXXX6816 HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($1.32) 

Thanks DBSTalk for saving me $240!


----------



## bnwrx

hasan said:


> How would they do that if auto-pay is a requirement? Surely, not all 18 million customers are on auto-pay?


Thats my point....just make HD Free!!!!


----------



## andy A

chiefs88 said:


> Were you an existing hd customer when you got the deal?


yes


----------



## roger48

On their website it now says:

DIRECTV HD service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer.


----------



## loudo

roger48 said:


> On their website it now says:
> 
> DIRECTV HD service is now FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer.


Where do you see that? It still says it cost $10.00 a month, on their web site: http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1150


----------



## james2006

I've read about 5 pages in this thread and haven't come across an answer to my question.

I have the Premier package and have been grandfathered in to free DVR service. When I called up to inquire about the 24 months of free HD Access the CSR stated that I was not eligible b/c I am currently getting a discount on the DVR service. I asked if she would check with someone else, but she refused, stating that someone else would just be seeing the same thing she was

Does this sound right?


----------



## roger48

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packa...c_ENG&lid=MPT_Generic_Package_Upgrade_ENGLISH

click on "How do I get HD channels"


----------



## bnwrx

And for more confusion there is this page:http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/hd/overview


----------



## PowerStrokeHD

james2006 said:


> I've read about 5 pages in this thread and haven't come across an answer to my question.
> 
> I have the Premier package and have been grandfathered in to free DVR service. When I called up to inquire about the 24 months of free HD Access the CSR stated that I was not eligible b/c I am currently getting a discount on the DVR service. I asked if she would check with someone else, but she refused, stating that someone else would just be seeing the same thing she was
> 
> Does this sound right?


I also have the Premier package w/ grandfathered DVR service and when I called on Friday afternoon they had no problem with adding the 24 months of free HD Access to my account. Now it did take a frontline CSR, a "specialist", her supervisor and about 40 minutes to get it done as they were having a issue of some sort, but they were all very helpful and got it worked out in the end.


----------



## webcrawlr

Yeah, appears that if you update your package to one of the "new" packages you get HD free for the term you keep that package (dare I say life?). I've been on TC+ for a long time now and don't plan on leaving Directv for a while. A package change might be in order.


----------



## James Long

roger48 said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packa...c_ENG&lid=MPT_Generic_Package_Upgrade_ENGLISH
> 
> click on "How do I get HD channels"


One more page for DirecTV to correct.


----------



## Jschmuck2

The Merg said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> It shouldn't matter how new of a customer you are. As long as you meet their eligibility requirements, you should be able to get the $10 credit for 24 months. Your bill will show the charge for HD each month and also a credit for the same amount. Call us DirecTV and ask for the Promotions department. They should be able to help you.
> 
> - Merg


I was told there was an "account history" requirement and that as a new customer I wasn't eligible.

I'm calling back on Monday.


----------



## james2006

PowerStrokeHD said:


> I also have the Premier package w/ grandfathered DVR service and when I called on Friday afternoon they had no problem with adding the 24 months of free HD Access to my account. Now it did take a frontline CSR, a "specialist", her supervisor and about 40 minutes to get it done as they were having a issue of some sort, but they were all very helpful and got it worked out in the end.


Okay, thanks. I guess I will call again tomorrow and try my luck with CSR roulette.


----------



## The Merg

Jschmuck2 said:


> I was told there was an "account history" requirement and that as a new customer I wasn't eligible.
> 
> I'm calling back on Monday.


Hadn't heard of that specifically, but DirecTV does sometimes treat new customers a little bit different than long-term customers. That can be seen in sometimes they will charge a premium fee if you get an additional receiver or try to switch from SD to HD too soon after subscribing.

- Merg


----------



## Dolly

james2006 said:


> I've read about 5 pages in this thread and haven't come across an answer to my question.
> 
> I have the Premier package and have been grandfathered in to free DVR service. When I called up to inquire about the 24 months of free HD Access the CSR stated that I was not eligible b/c I am currently getting a discount on the DVR service. I asked if she would check with someone else, but she refused, stating that someone else would just be seeing the same thing she was
> 
> Does this sound right?


Guard that grandfathered free DVR service with your life!
I have had more trouble with this issue with D* than anything else--EVER. When something is done to my account for some reason that grandfathered free DVR service gets dropped off. And I have an awful time getting it back! Someone on this Forum gave me a number to call at D* and I explained my situation. I got the grandfathered free DVR service back, but NO ONE at D* can figure out why my account acts like it does :eek2:


----------



## gully_foyle

To add further to the confusion, one of the current packages is "Choice XTRA + HD DVR" which bundles the $7 DVR fee and the $10 HD fee onto "Choice XTRA" for $16 additional.

I called on Thursday to get my free HD for 24 months, yet I see nothing on my account regarding it. Do I have to downgrade to "Choice XTRA" and then add DVR and HD to that to get the HD for "free"?


----------



## The Merg

Some people have had to do that, but there are definitely others that did not change their package. Within minutes of having the credit giving, you should be able to see it in your Recent Activity section of your account on-line.

- Merg


----------



## loudo

Looks like some pages of the web site still need changing. I also just looked at DirecTV's flier in today's paper and it still shows a $10.00 fee for HD. It must of been printed before they changed things.


----------



## Hdhead

Dolly said:


> Guard that grandfathered free DVR service with your life!
> I have had more trouble with this issue with D* than anything else--EVER. When something is done to my account for some reason that grandfathered free DVR service gets dropped off. And I have an awful time getting it back! Someone on this Forum gave me a number to call at D* and I explained my situation. *I got the grandfathered free DVR service back,* *but NO ONE at D* can figure out why my account acts like it does* :eek2:


Grandpa died. :lol:


----------



## joed32

james2006 said:


> I've read about 5 pages in this thread and haven't come across an answer to my question.
> 
> I have the Premier package and have been grandfathered in to free DVR service. When I called up to inquire about the 24 months of free HD Access the CSR stated that I was not eligible b/c I am currently getting a discount on the DVR service. I asked if she would check with someone else, but she refused, stating that someone else would just be seeing the same thing she was
> 
> Does this sound right?


No, you just got the wrong CSR. I have the free DVR service with Premier and got the 24 month deal.


----------



## coota

I have been an auto pay customer for a few years. I called yesterday about the HD Access and the CSR transferred me to the promotion department and he immediately added the credit. He also told me that it will eventually be free for everyone. He then voluntarily asked me if I was renewing my NFL Sunday Ticket and I told him yes but to remove the Sunday Ticket To-Go option. He did that without any questions and then told me that he was going to give me a $20 credit for 6 months for renewsing Sunday Ticket. All the changes immediately was displayed in my account info on the web site.


----------



## woodardhsd

Just got off the phone after 20 minutes. First CSR I had made it sound like it was gonna be fast and easy, but she transfered me to another guy. 

It sounded like he was trying to do everything he could to not give me the credit. He says there's a few thinks he neds to check to make sure I'm eleigible, waits a few seconds and says they check out. Then he see's my package (choice extra +hd dvr ) and says that package is not eligible cause I'm already "getting HD for free"  I try to explain that my package is the same as choice extra +dvr+hd but he dosen't get it. He tries to get me to upgrade to choice ultimate for only $6 more, then I can get the $10 credit. I tell him I don't care about encore channels and don't want to change my package for only $4.
I try one last time to tell him I am already paying for HD in my package and unless he can give me the $10 off that, or let me talk to a supervisor, I dopn't want to change packages. He asks me to hold to talk to his supervisor. And guess what, when he gets back on, he CAN give me the $10 credit to my existing package. Hallelujah.
I wish they could just do what you ask without haveing to play this stupid game. It would be alot easier for the both or us. Oh well, I got my $10, and my wife got her HBO turned on so she can watch true blood

In conclusion, 20 minutes got me $10 for 24 months, HBO with cinemax and HD Extra Pack thrown in for free for 3 months. Checked my account and my credit is already there.


----------



## roger48

Dish is now correctly advertising the DirecTv got an F from the BBB.

http://www.la.bbb.org/Business-Report/DirecTV-Inc-81000357


----------



## sigma1914

roger48 said:


> Dish is now correctly advertising the DirecTv got an F from the BBB.
> 
> http://www.la.bbb.org/Business-Report/DirecTV-Inc-81000357


Old news that's been discussed tons here. Not really on topic. Continue here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171061&highlight=business+bureau


----------



## gkamer

*So if you are a DirectTV customer and want free HD you have to switch to DishTV? That does'nt make much sense to me, since DishTV IS offering that option to it's current customers. I knew I should have gone with Dish.*


----------



## sigma1914

gkamer said:


> *So if you are a DirectTV customer and want free HD you have to switch to DishTV? That does'nt make much sense to me, since DishTV IS offering that option to it's current customers. I knew I should have gone with Dish.*


 No, you've somehow not seen the hundreds of posts saying customers got free HD.


----------



## Guardian

Impala1ss said:


> I forgot to mention when I wrote about getting the free HD for 24 months, that when I dialed 1-800-DIRECTV the woman answered ATT-DIRECTV.
> 
> I asked and she said they were merged and the name was part of the merger agreement. SHe said that she worked for DIRECTV.
> 
> HUH ?????????


They partenered together in Feburary of 2009 to allow customers to get a single bill like they have done in the past with Verizon and Qwest. Their is only one site that handles all customers that have att/directv services. Thats the reasoning for that


----------



## cody21

Guardian said:


> They partenered together in Feburary of 2009 to allow customers to get a single bill like they have done in the past with Verizon and Qwest. Their is only one site that handles all customers that have att/directv services. Thats the reasoning for that


Do we call D* or AT&T to get he "combined billing" ?? Saves $5 per mo., right?


----------



## dwk78

cody21 said:


> Do we call D* or AT&T to get he "combined billing" ?? Saves $5 per mo., right?


I called this number: 1-800-288-2020, which is AT&T, last week. You have to call during normal business hours like 7 to 6 or something like that Monday - Saturday. (not available Sunday)

I have AT&T Uverse Internet only and AT&T wireless. They told me I would say $5 a month and the credit should start showing up on my DirecTV bill in a month or two.


----------



## Guardian

cody21 said:


> Do we call D* or AT&T to get he "combined billing" ?? Saves $5 per mo., right?


AT&T. It is now able to get integrated and no longer just a virtual bundle


----------



## Mike Al

james2006 said:


> I've read about 5 pages in this thread and haven't come across an answer to my question.
> 
> I have the Premier package and have been grandfathered in to free DVR service. When I called up to inquire about the 24 months of free HD Access the CSR stated that I was not eligible b/c I am currently getting a discount on the DVR service. I asked if she would check with someone else, but she refused, stating that someone else would just be seeing the same thing she was
> 
> Does this sound right?


I too have Premier and the grandfathered DVR same as you. The first time I called I was told I was not eligible. I said thank you, hung up and called again. The second time I was immediately told I was eligible, was given the credit and I have confirmed it on the DirecTV website. The 2nd call lasted all of 2 minutes.


----------



## MysteryMan

gkamer said:


> *So if you are a DirectTV customer and want free HD you have to switch to DishTV? That does'nt make much sense to me, since DishTV IS offering that option to it's current customers. I knew I should have gone with Dish.*


gkamer...Like I told you on another thread. First you need a HDTV (LCD, Plasma, ect.) Then you will need either a HD or HD DVR receiver. Then you can apply for free HD Access!


----------



## akohlhaa

I am a 10+ year customer with no commitment and called and asked for Free HD for life. The reply was 24 months. After I mentioned I could cancel my service and get Free HD plus two new H24 receivers. They said yes.


----------



## Carl Spock

Negotiations...ain't they wonderful?


----------



## VaJim

Carl Spock said:


> Negotiations...ain't they wonderful?


...no


----------



## Tom Robertson

gkamer said:


> *So if you are a DirectTV customer and want free HD you have to switch to DishTV? That does'nt make much sense to me, since DishTV IS offering that option to it's current customers. I knew I should have gone with Dish.*


But...

You still wouldn't qualify for free HD from DISH right now. You need an HD receiver to get it. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## James Long

Tom Robertson said:


> But...
> 
> You still wouldn't qualify for free HD from DISH right now. You need an HD receiver to get it.


DISH may give him a new customer offer that included some level of HD receiver. But he would remain responsible to DirecTV for any cancellation penalties/etc.


----------



## Tom Robertson

James Long said:


> DISH may give him a new customer offer that included some level of HD receiver. But he would remain responsible to DirecTV for any cancellation penalties/etc.


I meant had he gone with DISH in the first place.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## James Long

Tom Robertson said:


> I meant had he gone with DISH in the first place.


Focusing on what is in his life "right now". Revisionist history, if he was already a DISH subscriber it would depend on when he became a subscriber and if he had "worked off" the cost of any free equipment he got at the time. DISH doesn't like giving out free equipment any more than DirecTV.


----------



## rcw119

After 10 minutes waiting for the first available CSR and 3 minutes with the CSR I recieved the Free HD for 24 months. My guess is that by then the pricing landscape will be very different.


----------



## sooner02

I wonder how many are getting this discount without the auto-pay requirement, and why they were allowed to get the discount without doing auto-pay.


----------



## MysteryMan

sooner02 said:


> I wonder how many are getting this discount without the auto-pay requirement, and why they were allowed to get the discount without doing auto-pay.


It's called "Lets Make A Deal"!


----------



## Bofurley

Sooner02, & MysteryMan no deal here for me.
When I called, I told the CSR that on Friday when I called, was told I had to have auto pay. I told her that if that was the case, I would sign up. She then asked if I wanted to do the auto pay, I said no but if that was the only way I could get it, then I would! She said that she could take care of that. That was all there was to it. Ended up not having to sign up for auto pay.


----------



## Rigwald

I just registered to share my experience:

One of our old receivers died, so I e-mailed D* and asked what they could do to keep me as a customer, because it would be a perfect time to switch to Dish and get free HD everything. They said to call the number and they had stuff for me. So I called today and...

1) The CSR gave me $20 off my bill for 12 months for being a loyal customer (tried to bundle with Showtime, but after saying no, said the $20 off could be done alone with no strings attached)

2) Got both our receivers (owned) upgraded to HD (requested H24) for a total of $104.97 (with tax). Only monthly fee is the $5 for the extra receiver. (1/2 off regular upgrade price)

3) Free installation and upgrade of satellite dish

4) Free HD for 24 Months

5) Everything was hassle free, straight forward, and required no grumbling. 

SO, we are getting free HD, upgraded equip at 1/2 price, AND $20 off a month for 12 months. That totals out to be TOTALLY free HD upgrade PLUS $135 off over the 2 years.


----------



## The Merg

*@Rigwald*

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Looks like you got a good hook-up. Actually, due to the free HD, over two years you are actually saving $375. That's a good amount of savings!

- Merg


----------



## Jschmuck2

Talking to D* via Twitter today, so let's see what they say about this "you can't have the discount if you're a new customer" business.


----------



## JLucPicard

Rigwald,

Welcome to a fellow Minnesotan! :welcome_s

Just want to make sure you are aware that the equipment you got is leased and that you have a two year commitment. Shouldn't be a problem for you, I would guess, but just so there are no surprises!


----------



## amashburn

So after reading these forums I called last night to try and get my free HD. I was told I wasn't eligible, but the CSR didn't know why so she put me through to her supervisor. The supervisor told me I wasn't eligible, and I am not kidding here, because "the button wasn't lit up that says I am eligible." That's it, no question, no explanation. I started to press the issue that I knew others had gotten the deal and she said that because I hadn't been a customer for 9 months I couldn't get it.

Ok, I wasn't rude, but I informed the supervisor that DirecTV could be leading me to be the victim of false advertising and the Texas Attorney General might be interested to hear this. The second I said that she miraculously was able to offer me $10 off for a year. Not wanting to press further I agreed and said thank you. 

THEN, I went online and noticed that I could change my package MYSELF online to the Choice Ultimate with free HD and save $5 a month over my current package. End result, the supervisors stupidity is saving me $10 a month for a year, AND I am saving $5 over my current package by switching my own package online. Is this supposed to be superior customer service?


----------



## Carl Spock

Nice deal, Rigwald, and as a Minnesotan holding down the SE edge of the state, I'll also say, *Wecome!*


----------



## nettodtv

The CSR that I talked to says that a previous CSR I talked to had to escalate it to a higher up so they could sign off on it. They said I qualified, so whats with this escalation to a higher up that they have to email to be able to add the credit for the free HD for 24 months. Anyone else get this run around?


----------



## Rigwald

JLucPicard said:


> Rigwald,
> 
> Welcome to a fellow Minnesotan! :welcome_s
> 
> Just want to make sure you are aware that the equipment you got is leased and that you have a two year commitment. Shouldn't be a problem for you, I would guess, but just so there are no surprises!


Thanks for lookin' out for me, but I knew that. We have no need to change now that we got the HD and everything. I am happy that the one receiver died. The wife isn't, since she is stuck with local broadcasts in the bedroom until we get the install on Wed. 

Oh, JeanLuc and Spock, can you bring the Enterprise into orbit and stop this incessant rain?  Thanks!


----------



## Cobra

I just called for the free hd, and the csr said the only way I could get it is if I set up reaccuring payments with a credit card, I said I wouldnt do it and other people have not set up for reacurring payments, and she said they would loose the credit then, is this true?
Thanks


----------



## Rigwald

We already had autopay set up. Never questioned me about it or said that the deal would be terminated if we change autopay. Others here have commented that it is a requirement.


----------



## nino2469

Does the autopay have to be a credit card? I have mine setup on checking account.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

nino2469 said:


> Does the autopay have to be a credit card? I have mine setup on checking account.


There is a place to enter that info on the website...yes.


----------



## The Merg

Cobra said:


> I just called for the free hd, and the csr said the only way I could get it is if I set up reaccuring payments with a credit card, I said I wouldnt do it and other people have not set up for reacurring payments, and she said they would loose the credit then, is this true?
> Thanks


You need to have AutoPay set up on your account to get the credit. AutoPay can be set up to use a credit card or to debit your checking account.

- Merg


----------



## drpjr

akohlhaa said:


> I am a 10+ year customer with no commitment and called and asked for Free HD for life. The reply was 24 months. After I mentioned I could cancel my service and get Free HD plus two new H24 receivers. They said yes.


Interesting. That shouldn't be possible. There is supposed to be a waiting period (6 months or better) between closing an account and being considered a "new customer". Ahhh, CSR roulette.:lol:


----------



## murry27409

nino2469 said:


> Does the autopay have to be a credit card? I have mine setup on checking account.





hdtvfan0001 said:


> There is a place to enter that info on the website...yes.


I've had autopay for years; it was tied to a checking acct. I tried switching online to the CC that was already on record but was not allowed. I had 2 call in to make the change. While I had them on the phone I asked for and rec'd the HD access credit. Pretty quick phone call.


----------



## whieb

if you are currently getting free hd/dvr service right now you will not be eligible for the free hd for 24 months. that may have been your issue amashburn


----------



## gnahc79

one more successful story to add to the pile:
dtv customer since 2008, choice + 1 HD DVR
Called customer service, transferred, got the 24 months HD access discount. I was told they "just" added the 24 month option in addition to the 12 month option for existing customers. No idea what sort of funky math they do to determine if you get 12 months free HD access, 24 months, or more. I already have the $5 monthly AT&T discount also. The HD access discount showed up in my acct almost immediately:

HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00)


----------



## drpjr

I have not yet called in for HD discount. I figured I would combine bill with AT+T first to take advantage of both discounts later. Was informed by AT+T combined billing would trigger a new 12 month contract with D.:eek2: I didn't get that memo.:nono2: Anyone else encounter this? Does combined bill interfere with free HD promo? Also, how is D informed that you have autopay with AT+T?


----------



## gnahc79

drpjr said:


> I have not yet called in for HD discount. I figured I would combine bill with AT+T first to take advantage of both discounts later. Was informed by AT+T combined billing would trigger a new 12 month contract with D.:eek2: I didn't get that memo.:nono2: Anyone else encounter this? Does combined bill interfere with free HD promo? Also, how is D informed that you have autopay with AT+T?


I do not have a combined bill, I called to get the AT&T discount around a year ago. There is no more combined billing, just the discount. The AT&T discount does not extend the contract. Well it should not, it seems like you get a different answer each time you call DTV about nearly everything. On my DTV bill there is a line for the AT&T discount. The HD discount should not interfere with the AT&T discount, but we'll see what happens in the next few billing cycles.


----------



## notnufbw

nettodtv said:


> The CSR that I talked to says that a previous CSR I talked to had to escalate it to a higher up so they could sign off on it. They said I qualified, so whats with this escalation to a higher up that they have to email to be able to add the credit for the free HD for 24 months. Anyone else get this run around?


Yes, at least it's similar to what I just went through to get it. A little history...when I first read about this promotion 2 or 3 days ago I called and was turned down flat because the CSR could not find anything about it on her computer but said she could offer me a one time $5.00 credit. I declined.

After getting a Jack Daniel's or two under my belt I called an hour ago and was told right away I was "eligible"(7 year customer and buy every freaking thing they sell, most expensive packages, etc.). So, I had to wait about 10 minutes while this gal typed furiously and kept apologizing for the time it took. Then she said I needed to talk to someone else up the ladder for, "just a few seconds". I swear to God Almighty I waited 15 minutes before someone came on the line and she asked, "how can I help you?". I went through the whole freaking thing again...again the furious 10 minutes of typing, and she had no clue why I had to wait for her....but it took her forever to verify that I had already been signed up through the previous gal.

Dear God please help DirecTV straighten themselves out!

VR


----------



## mikeren1

Called today..Had to get auto-pay..Took 13 minutes..Thx DBS !!


----------



## nettodtv

Made probably my tenth call for free HD for 24 months. The supervisor I talked to this morning pissed me right off. She came on the phone *****y and that just set me off and almost to retentions. I was nothing but polite and patiently waiting for the supervisor and was treated like a piece of garbage. Two phone calls and I get the 20 off for 6 months on ST. This free HD deal is like pulling teeth with them. My fingers are crossed this guy seems like he is going to be able to help me.


----------



## nettodtv

Son of a Gun once again I was turned down. What is the deal here?


----------



## camo

nettodtv said:


> Son of a Gun once again I was turned down. What is the deal here?


Do you have choice extra, and auto pay set up? 
Back on the 9th Directv twitter page:

" For a limited time, DIRECTV is offering free HD to existing customers! 
Call us at (800) 531-5000 to see if you qualify. "


----------



## whieb

nettodtv do you currently have free hd or dvr service on your account?


----------



## MacUserG

Carl Spock said:


> I've never seen this offer before. If this exists, it could be a wonderful loophole in the system. _Trade in your old DVR for a HR24 for only $99._ I'd do that. I expect others here would, too.
> 
> *MacUserG*, can you please stay on top of this for us? If you do get your HR24, can you post that here? Especially, could you look on your online account and give us the promo code that will show up next to the $99 charge? That info could be golden.
> 
> Thanks. It's this kind of communication that makes this forum so invaluable.


Will do. I'm scheduled for installation this Saturday. (keeping fingers crossed)


----------



## hbeard

Confused...

Currently have Total Choice (listed as $57.49) plus $10 HD fee (and DVR fee)

Under Total Choice list on current website it says 'Free HD Channels' but lists fewer HD channels than I am currently getting.

I'm getting what appears to be the list under Choice Xtra (includes NatGeo) "40+" HD channels.

If I call CSR and ask for free HD with current package...would that pop me back to the "35+" list that's under Choice?

Or am I better off switching to Choice Xtra for $63.99, which APPEARS to be more total channels for a few less $ than I'm currently paying.

All these different packages, specials, drive me nuts (no to mention upcoming MRV).


----------



## nettodtv

whieb said:


> nettodtv do you currently have free hd or dvr service on your account?


I have choice ultimate with hd and dvr access but I pay for both hd and dvr service.


----------



## utvnut

Auto pay is NOT required. Been with DTV since the beginning and went off auto pay years ago after a billing screw-up.

Got the free HD along with a couple other discounts, but no autopay.

(I don't post much here, been on Tivo, AVS and ultimate TV forums over the years, this is a really good site for DTV info now, thanks to all.)


----------



## The Merg

hbeard said:


> Confused...
> 
> Currently have Total Choice (listed as $57.49) plus $10 HD fee (and DVR fee)
> 
> Under Total Choice list on current website it says 'Free HD Channels' but lists fewer HD channels than I am currently getting.
> 
> I'm getting what appears to be the list under Choice Xtra (includes NatGeo) "40+" HD channels.
> 
> If I call CSR and ask for free HD with current package...would that pop me back to the "35+" list that's under Choice?
> 
> Or am I better off switching to Choice Xtra for $63.99, which APPEARS to be more total channels for a few less $ than I'm currently paying.
> 
> All these different packages, specials, drive me nuts (no to mention upcoming MRV).


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

You can keep your package just as it is. As long as you are using AutoPay, you should be able to receive the credit. It just becomes an additional line item on your bill.

- Merg


----------



## Carl Spock

utvnut said:


> Auto pay is NOT required. Been with DTV since the beginning and went off auto pay years ago after a billing screw-up.
> 
> Got the free HD along with a couple other discounts, but no autopay.


Next time tell them to throw in a dozen donuts. With the way the deal keeps evolving, I think that's now a reasonable request.


----------



## GregAmy

Called, requested, received $10/mo credit for 24 months.

10 minutes. Max.


(Already had an HD package, and already had credit card billing. Took her longer to type in all the info than it took for her to say "OK, no problem"...)


----------



## utvnut

Maybe a good idea when calling back for a Sunday Ticket deal except they don't go with football!


----------



## stflush

Just called, took two minutes max for 24 months free HD, no questions asked. 10 year sub and already had credit card auto pay set up.


----------



## ATARI

I guess that all of us who got the credit without autopay will have to keep a close eye on next month's bill and see what happens.


----------



## James Long

ATARI said:


> I guess that all of us who got the credit without autopay will have to keep a close eye on next month's bill and see what happens.


A good idea. Hopefully a bill will be produced before the deadline to sign up for the offer - just in case you need to sign up again next month.


----------



## gphvid

I wrote an email to Customer Service inquiring about the draft dates for Autopay with credit card vs with debit card or electronic funds transfer. I got back this response:

_- Recurring Electronic Funds Transfers. Signing up is easy. Simply fill out the form on the back of your DIRECTV bill or sign up at DIRECTV.com and follow the instructions listed. You can choose the transmission days from 15 - 25 days. The default transmission days is 15 days after your bill is generated. If you will set the transmission days to 15, your payment will be applied approximately every 20th of the month since we generate your bill every 5th.

- Recurring Debit Card. To sign up, simply fill out the form on the back of your bill or at directv.com. You can also enroll by calling 1-800-531-5000. The payment would be deducted 15 days after your bill is generated each month. Unlike Recurring Electronic Funds Transfers, there is no transmission days and the payment date cannot be changed. 
_
Credit card occurs when the bill is generated which for me is the 5th of every month. Don't see why that has to be different but it is...


----------



## irish316

gnahc79 said:


> I do not have a combined bill, I called to get the AT&T discount around a year ago. There is no more combined billing, just the discount. The AT&T discount does not extend the contract. Well it should not, it seems like you get a different answer each time you call DTV about nearly everything. On my DTV bill there is a line for the AT&T discount. The HD discount should not interfere with the AT&T discount, but we'll see what happens in the next few billing cycles.


I signed up for combined billing with AT&T and just got a letter in the mail yesterday confirming it. It does clearly state that your contract is extended 12 months IF you have less than 12 months remaining on your contract.


----------



## dellis23

irish316 said:


> I signed up for combined billing with AT&T and just got a letter in the mail yesterday confirming it. It does clearly state that your contract is extended 12 months IF you have less than 12 months remaining on your contract.


I received the same in the mail Monday, but I still like ~20 months on my recent contract. You may want to call DirecTV back to make sure your HD credit will still take place. I called because I was curious and didn't want to miss out on the deal. Since AT&T billing was taking over, the credit had been removed. Took just a few seconds for rep to add it back.


----------



## paulk2

Thanks to Dradran and others, I got 3 discounts. it took 15 mins and 2 departments and they showed up on my account immediately:

06/15/2010 XXXXXXXXxxxx PREMIER - $10/6mosSPORTS ($10.00) ($1.32) 
06/15/2010 XXXXXXXXxxxx NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2010 HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
06/15/2010 XXXXXXXXxxxx HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($1.32) 
06/15/2010 XXXXXXXXxxxx NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2010 - Charge $49.99 $6.58 
06/15/2010 6 Mos Bas Dis ($20.00) $0.00

note that I couldn't get "nfl sunday ticket" $20/6 mo, but got the same discount as "premier - 10/6 sports". in addition, I asked for a comp on the nfl to go and got it via a "6 mos bas dis" at $20 x 6 months. (that's a $10 bonus beyond the $50 nfl-to-go refund)

I have premier, hd, nfl sunday tix and buy some fights. customer since 05. pay bills on time. on the phone I am extra nice and extra patient. reward for this: $120+240+60=$420



Dradran said:


> I received both the FreeHD for 24 months and ST discount of 20 bucks per month for 6 months in the same phone call. No threatening or anything, they offered up the ST discount without me even asking if I renewed. Been a customer since July 2009.
> 
> Here's what my recent activity looks like.
> 
> 06/06/2010	XXXXXXXX4318 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2010 HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
> 06/06/2010	XXXXXXXX4318 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2010 - Charge	$49.99	$0.00
> 06/06/2010	XXXXXXXX3000 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2010 - $20/6mosNFLSave	($20.00)	$0.00
> 06/06/2010	XXXXXXXX3980 PLUS HD DVR - 24mosFreeHDAcc	($10.00)	$0.00
> 05/29/2010	XXXXXXXX4318 NFL SUNDAY TICKET To-Go 2010 - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
> 
> So who knows.


----------



## Cubbies_26

The Merg said:


> Some people have had to do that, but there are definitely others that did not change their package. Within minutes of having the credit giving, you should be able to see it in your Recent Activity section of your account on-line.
> 
> - Merg


I called in last week and was told I would be receiving the $10 off for 24 months (beginning next month), but it's not showing up online yet. Is this something I should follow up on or will it show up next month when the credit is supposed to be applied?


----------



## Tim1D

Thanks DBS members. Y'all just saved me a bunch of money.

I called to day and got the 24 months free HD. After the CSR talked to the supervisor he said that he couldn't set me up with the 24 month offer, but he didn't know why the system wouldn't let him put it in. He put me in for 12 months and forwarded me to a retention person. After a few minutes they gave me the 24 months no problem. The credit is already on my bill.

I also go them to upgrade my SD receiver to a HD DVR, and set up the whole house DVR service for $154. I just hope they send me a new HR24. 

All of this took about 1/2 hour but no real haggling.


----------



## Holydoc

Cubbies_26 said:


> I called in last week and was told I would be receiving the $10 off for 24 months (beginning next month), but it's not showing up online yet. Is this something I should follow up on or will it show up next month when the credit is supposed to be applied?


I would check back with DTV. My credit showed up online immediately.


----------



## Rigwald

My HD credit isn't online yet, but it is showing up on the work order for Wednesday's upgrade. I am assuming it will show up then.


----------



## sooner02

I just called and got the free HD, but I was required to do auto-pay. There was no mention of it expiring in 24 months, the CSR told me that HD is free for as long as I have auto-pay.

I'm also an AT&T customer, so how do I get that discount? Do I have to call ATT or D* to set it up? Will all my ATT and D* charges come in one bill if I do that?


----------



## mdavej

I've set up the AT&T discount a couple of times in the past few years, but can't remember exactly. I think I just called AT&T, told them I had DirecTV service and wanted the bundle discount and gave them my D* account number. $5 discount shows up on your next D* bill. Depending on your bundle, your discount may be higher. I get $10 on one and only $5 on another. In all cases I continued to have separate billing.


----------



## dellis23

mdavej said:


> I've set up the AT&T discount a couple of times in the past few years, but can't remember exactly. I think I just called AT&T, told them I had DirecTV service and wanted the bundle discount and gave them my D* account number. $5 discount shows up on your next D* bill. Depending on your bundle, your discount may be higher. I get $10 on one and only $5 on another. In all cases I continued to have separate billing.


I did the same... however, I was informed that I would be receiving one bill from AT&T. DirecTV said, when I called for the HD discount (the second time) that DirecTV will be forwarding my bill to AT&T, who will pay my bill automatically. I will then receive one bill from AT&T for all services due on my typical due date (usually a week or 10 days later than my DirecTV due date). We'll see how it goes this first time around. I have home phone and DSL Pro and get a $5 discount.


----------



## nettodtv

The person I talked to said they cant apply the credit because I already am a new customer signed up in May and I can't have anymore credits. What do you guys think about this.


----------



## pappy97

nettodtv said:


> The person I talked to said they cant apply the credit because I already am a new customer signed up in May and I can't have anymore credits. What do you guys think about this.


I think it's BS. I signed up in Nov 09 and am still on my new customer credits and got this.

Before you call, make sure you are on paperless billing AND autopay. I know some here are getting the credit w/o autopay, but you'll see why I say this below.

Call again and ask (don't mention what the other CSR said) and if you get the same line, explain you are fully aware of other customers who are still on their new customer credits that are getting this credit. Then explain that you are further aware that as long as you have paperless billing and autopay (you do if you follow my instructions), then you should get the credit. If you get zilch, ask to speak to a supervisor, then retentions, whatever.

Don't give up and don't take less than free HD for 24 ($10/off for 24 months). Some people are getting offered $10/6 or $10/12. If I were you, I wouldn't settle considering how many of us are getting $10/off for 24 months.


----------



## dellis23

nettodtv said:


> The person I talked to said they cant apply the credit because I already am a new customer signed up in May and I can't have anymore credits. What do you guys think about this.


I just rejoined in February and am receiving new customer credits. I received the credit.


----------



## mdavej

nettodtv said:


> The person I talked to said they cant apply the credit because I already am a new customer signed up in May and I can't have anymore credits. What do you guys think about this.





pappy97 said:


> I think it's BS. I signed up in Nov 09 and am still on my new customer credits and got this.


+1

I signed my folks up less than 2 months ago and just got them the credit. This is in addition to the new customer deal they originally got, which is $29 off the first year, free starz/showtime, 3 months HD extra, AT&T bundle discount, free HD DVR, free HD receiver and free install, and $100 referral credit. With free HD, their total bill for Choice Xtra, HD, DVR service and a second receiver is $40 (including tax). Man, I wish I could have gotten a deal like that when I first signed up myself.

So unless there are other circumstances we don't know about (other credits in addition to all your new customer credits, no auto-pay, etc.), I'd say keep trying, because it IS possible.


----------



## Kgregson

They just told me I can't have the credit because my install date was June 3 and the promo started June 5. No offer of anything additional either.

Bummer, not happy about that.


----------



## pappy97

Kgregson said:


> They just told me I can't have the credit because my install date was June 3 and the promo started June 5. No offer of anything additional either.
> 
> Bummer, not happy about that.


If I were you, I'd get on paperless billing and autopay and then call again and ask again. If you get the June 3/5 crap, say that as of June 5, you were an existing customer and you are well aware of existing customers who are fairly new that are getting the free HD for 24 months as long as they have paperless billing + autopay. If you have to, make it clear that you understand that you are not getting free HD for life, but only free HD for 24 months.


----------



## Kgregson

They have blocked me from being able to do paperless billing. It says I am not eligible since I singed up for email notifications and auto pay before the promo.

I'll still try again.


----------



## pappy97

Kgregson said:


> They have blocked me from being able to do paperless billing. It says I am not eligible since I singed up for email notifications and auto pay before the promo.
> 
> I'll still try again.


Oh okay, that's not as big of a deal as autopay. As long as autopay is signed up before hand, that the key thing prior to a call and the situation if it arises again where they give you hassle for being too new (but not new enough).


----------



## Steve615

I placed one call to DirecTV today in regards to this offer. 

I spoke with two people. The first CSR knew what I was talking about and transfers my call to another department. 

The second person that I spoke with set me up for twelve months of free HD Access without Auto Pay.

I was informed that I could get twenty four months of free HD Access with Auto Pay,but I declined that offer. 

Thanks much for the info folks.


----------



## jahgreen

Thanks to DBSTalk for the heads-up on this offer. The CSR immediately applied it to my account.

Unfortunately, my bill is still too high.


----------



## markman07

I'm confused. So after reading up on getting the HD service for free (24 months for us existing customers), I decided to login my account first.

I have been with Directv since 2000. I have had the HD service for at least 4 years now. Using HR20s + HR10-250. Last winter I did drop the HDEXTRA part.

So I sign-in and click the My Services tab and then under High Definition t has an Orange Button saying Activate Now (10.00 per month).... A found this odd since I have HD programming. (Choice Extra + HD DVR).

If I look under the DVR submenu the DVR button is gray (which it should be).

I check my bill 5-31-2010 and I don't see anything explicitly stating this fee. Am I already getting this deal?

Confused.

Mark


----------



## gnahc79

irish316 said:


> I signed up for combined billing with AT&T and just got a letter in the mail yesterday confirming it. It does clearly state that your contract is extended 12 months IF you have less than 12 months remaining on your contract.


I still have separate bills, so there was no mailing or contract extension for me. I emailed DTV after the AT&T discount was applied to verify it. I guess if you have combined billing your contract is extended 12 months. I think combined billing is not available for me since UVerse was just made available. Not sure though.


----------



## mica

06/12/2010 XXXXXXXX8019 HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) $0.00

I got the deal over the weekend with no issues, although I did have to update to Choice Extra, so overall I'm just saving $5 per month (but I do get some additional channels, such as Versus). I like it! BTW - I was already enrolled in Auto Pay - she had to 'confirm' it before applying the credit, but it all took less than 10 minutes.


----------



## JGL

Dolly said:


> Guard that grandfathered free DVR service with your life!
> I have had more trouble with this issue with D* than anything else--EVER. When something is done to my account for some reason that grandfathered free DVR service gets dropped off. And I have an awful time getting it back! Someone on this Forum gave me a number to call at D* and I explained my situation. I got the grandfathered free DVR service back, but NO ONE at D* can figure out why my account acts like it does :eek2:


I have the same problem...every time I make any kind of a change to my account, the charge for DVR service comes back.
It happened last night when I called in to get the free HD. Fortunately, I was on my account page watching the recent activity while I was on the phone with them, and the DVR service charge showed up when I got the free HD credit. 
So, I went through the "I'm grandfathered with the Premier package and have the DVR service fee waived" spiel. After 15 minutes of her supervisor trying to get it fixed, they finally "solved the problem" by disconnecting my DVR service completely! It didn't show up in my recent activity right away, so I didn't catch it before I got off the phone with them.
Called back today, and they said since I made a change to my package by getting the HD free, I wasn't able to get the DVR service fee waived with my old Premier package. Told them I knew plenty of people that are getting both the HD free and keeping the waived DVR fee (so glad I visit this forum!)
After a couple of consultations with his 'support staff', the CSR finally said he couldn't fix it and will be issuing a repair ticket and forwarding it to the IT dept., since they are the only ones that could fix it. Sounded a little fishy to me, but I guess we'll see what happens.
I really hate calling in to DirecTV for anything anymore.


----------



## dtvmike1652

Why does everyone always say this? Customers now get a new customer offer based on the current market just like I got the years ago when I signed up. It may not be as good as the current offers but so what. Do you go to your cell phone company and tell them to give you a new customer offer after you've had your service for a while? Do you go to a car lot and ask for the better offer that your neighbor got on the exact same car as you just bought? No didn't think so. Directv offers to new customer 1 free service call a year without the protection plan. Free programming as loyalty gifts. 1 free equipment upgrade a year. I mean come one new customers don't get these offers. Yes they get a discounted offer for the first 12 months but after that they pay the same price as everyone else. For the services you get directv is a great deal. You can't get the amount of channels you get for the price with any other company. Uverse offers 186 channels for 67.00, Dish offers 200 for 54.99--which by the way you still don't get a lot of the channels that most people watch with this package so it's not a deal at all--and most cable companies for about 130 channels you pay around 52.00. Quit *****ing and pay your bill. I've had directv for several years and you just take it as it is. Every other company is just as expensive and they don't give you anything either after their promo offer. And why would people complain about 24 months free of HD service? The same restrictions apply for new customers as well. You have to sign up for auto payment every month to get it as well. I'm sure this is probably a sign that free HD is coming completly. That's what happens when the market changes the price either goes up or down you just live with it. How many of you quit paying for gas when it was $5-6 a gallon? Again just pay your bill and quit saying you don't get anything. You get the best service available at a competitive price with the best technology in the market.


----------



## dtvmike1652

autopay is required just they probably screwed up and gave it to you. If you actually look at the fine print of the offer you will see it says autopay is required. Plus I've got a friend that works in the call center and I was a tech for 3 1/2 years until recently. You got lucky and someone didn't do their job but watch out for it to come off if you don't have auto payment set up. He told me that when that offer is applied if the auto payment lapses or is removed the credit is removed as well.


----------



## Piratefan98

JGL said:


> So, I went through the "I'm grandfathered with the Premier package and have the DVR service fee waived" spiel.


This reminds me .... there is too much grandfathering going on. DirecTV would do well to end this confusing practice starting today (although, current subscribers would be grandfathered).


----------



## jep8821

dtvmike1652 said:


> Do you go to your cell phone company and tell them to give you a new customer offer after you've had your service for a while?


DTVMike1652,

How about using "Paragraphs" as it would make your post much easier to read. First, using a cell phone provider as example does not support your case. They will treat you like a new customer and give you new subscriber deals when you still have 3 months left on your contract. I still have 8 months left on my 2 year Iphone contract but was able to upgrade to the new Iphone 4 at the same price a new user would get.

I also have been a subscriber to Directv for years. I am one of the few people that paid for lifetime DVR service. While Directv has made improvements to keep current customers happy with Anniversary gifts, it still not enough. If I didn't already OWN my HR20's and have lifetime DVR, I would do like several have done, Switch providers every few years.

I think the industry needs to change a little more and value your long time subscribers by providing them with more deals. Directv is well on its way to doing that. I can't believe the current status of subscribers switching providers every few years is conducive to making a profit.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## alhurricane

Just called in to receive the discount. Talked to a real nice guy and it took all of 3 minutes to get the credit applied. I was already signed up for Autopay. It couldn't have been easier and I am very pleased!


----------



## camo

dtvmike1652 said:


> Quit *****ing and pay your bill. I've had directv for several years and you just take it as it is.


Odd concept. Just take what ever life gives you and don't try and better yourself by saving money.


----------



## ATARI

camo said:


> Odd concept. Just take what ever life gives you and don't try and better yourself by saving money.


What kind of animal is white and fuzzy and goes "Baaaaaaa!"?


----------



## The Merg

ATARI said:


> What kind of animal is white and fuzzy and goes "Baaaaaaa!"?


A goat? 

- Merg


----------



## AacidusX

signed up last week, first CSR stated that it wasnt in her system for some reason, so i get transferred to "advanced support"... it was added with no fuss and verified that i get to keep my grandfathered Total Choice Plus.


----------



## rahlquist

ATARI said:


> What kind of animal is white and fuzzy and goes "Baaaaaaa!"?


Sheeple?


----------



## gnwes

dtvmike1652 said:


> Why does everyone always say this? Customers now get a new customer offer based on the current market just like I got the years ago when I signed up. It may not be as good as the current offers but so what. Do you go to your cell phone company and tell them to give you a new customer offer after you've had your service for a while? Do you go to a car lot and ask for the better offer that your neighbor got on the exact same car as you just bought? No didn't think so. Directv offers to new customer 1 free service call a year without the protection plan. Free programming as loyalty gifts. 1 free equipment upgrade a year. I mean come one new customers don't get these offers. Yes they get a discounted offer for the first 12 months but after that they pay the same price as everyone else. For the services you get directv is a great deal. You can't get the amount of channels you get for the price with any other company. Uverse offers 186 channels for 67.00, Dish offers 200 for 54.99--which by the way you still don't get a lot of the channels that most people watch with this package so it's not a deal at all--and most cable companies for about 130 channels you pay around 52.00. Quit *****ing and pay your bill. I've had directv for several years and you just take it as it is. Every other company is just as expensive and they don't give you anything either after their promo offer. And why would people complain about 24 months free of HD service? The same restrictions apply for new customers as well. You have to sign up for auto payment every month to get it as well. I'm sure this is probably a sign that free HD is coming completly. That's what happens when the market changes the price either goes up or down you just live with it. How many of you quit paying for gas when it was $5-6 a gallon? Again just pay your bill and quit saying you don't get anything. You get the best service available at a competitive price with the best technology in the market.


tell us how you really feel :grin: oh and have fun paying for hd :lol:


----------



## camo

gnwes said:


> tell us how you really feel :grin: oh and have fun paying for hd :lol:


Doubt he actually pays for much. dtvmike1652


----------



## ATARI

rahlquist said:


> Sheeple?


:lol:


----------



## Bob Coxner

I have a strange one. I called in last week to get the free HD. I had to sign up for autopay to get it and the CSR did that while we talked. I used a credit card. I wanted to keep getting paper bills so today I checked my account info online.

06/11/2010 XXXXXXXX2713 PLUS HD DVR - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($0.63)

So, I got the free HD. But here's the strange part:

Auto Payment: Not Enrolled Set up
Paperless Billing: Not Enrolled Enroll
Last Payment: $89.00 Received 05/24/2010

Now, my next bill won't be generated until tomorrow, so maybe it will change then but I would think that it should be showing already. Also, the CSR had trouble with the credit card numbers and I had to repeat them a couple of times. I"m wondering if she got the numbers wrong (thereby screwing up autopay) but was still able to add free HD?


----------



## sooner02

This is a little odd to me..I don't see anything about free HD access, what I do see on my recent activity after calling and getting the discount is this:

06/15/2010	XXXXXXXX6856 PLUS HD DVR - $5/3mosBasePkg	($5.00)	$0.00
06/15/2010	XXXXXXXX6856 STARZ - Save$5/6moSTARZ	($5.00)	$0.00

I have no idea what they did, but it adds up to $10 off total. The issue I see is one is for 3 months and the other 6 months. Anyone else get this on their activity?

It also says I'm not enrolled in auto-pay online, when I did that over the phone yesterday.


----------



## gnwes

camo said:


> Doubt he actually pays for much. dtvmike1652


you're probably right :lol:


----------



## volkl

markman07 said:


> I'm confused. So after reading up on getting the HD service for free (24 months for us existing customers), I decided to login my account first.
> 
> I have been with Directv since 2000. I have had the HD service for at least 4 years now. Using HR20s + HR10-250. Last winter I did drop the HDEXTRA part.
> 
> *So I sign-in and click the My Services tab and then under High Definition t has an Orange Button saying Activate Now (10.00 per month).... A found this odd since I have HD programming. (Choice Extra + HD DVR).
> 
> If I look under the DVR submenu the DVR button is gray (which it should be).
> 
> I check my bill 5-31-2010 and I don't see anything explicitly stating this fee. Am I already getting this deal?*
> 
> Confused.
> 
> Mark


I am experiencing the exact same thing...I have Choice Extra + HD DVR, but when I log into my directv account, I see an activate HD option for $10.00 per month, and I do not see the Free HD for 24 months in my recent activity; however, the second line (Enhancing The DirecTV Experience Team) says that I should receive the credit on my next bill.

Markman07, do you have autopay, but no paperless billing as I do?

Volkl


----------



## davemayo

alhurricane said:


> Just called in to receive the discount. Talked to a real nice guy and it took all of 3 minutes to get the credit applied. I was already signed up for Autopay. It couldn't have been easier and I am very pleased!


+1


----------



## vthokies1996

Bob Coxner said:


> I have a strange one. I called in last week to get the free HD. I had to sign up for autopay to get it and the CSR did that while we talked. I used a credit card. I wanted to keep getting paper bills so today I checked my account info online.
> 
> 06/11/2010 XXXXXXXX2713 PLUS HD DVR - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($0.63)
> 
> So, I got the free HD. But here's the strange part:
> 
> Auto Payment: Not Enrolled Set up
> Paperless Billing: Not Enrolled Enroll
> Last Payment: $89.00 Received 05/24/2010
> 
> Now, my next bill won't be generated until tomorrow, so maybe it will change then but I would think that it should be showing already. Also, the CSR had trouble with the credit card numbers and I had to repeat them a couple of times. I"m wondering if she got the numbers wrong (thereby screwing up autopay) but was still able to add free HD?


Same thing happened to me. Had to read the number 3 times. 1st 2 times were back to back. Then 5 minutes later, I had to give her the number again. I got the discount, but when I check online, it also says Not Enrolled next to Auto Pay.


----------



## psuscott0483

i was just told the credit is not available for my account. i pay $10 every month for HD...why would this be? the only thing i can think of is because i have directv through verizon?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

psuscott0483 said:


> i was just told the credit is not available for my account. i pay $10 every month for HD...why would this be? the only thing i can think of is because i have directv through verizon?


Did you ask why?

Perhaps I'd think about calling again, and see if you get the same answer..if so....the response to that question might be helpful to you.


----------



## camo

psuscott0483 said:


> i was just told the credit is not available for my account. i pay $10 every month for HD...why would this be? the only thing i can think of is because i have directv through verizon?


I'm surprised you did not ask or they did not tell you? Could be they stopped it for existing customers or don't meet qualifications. Choice extra and CC set up for auto pay were the only things I new you needed. I'm like you, not sure if Verizon effects it. Call back and try again and ask.

Oh well hdtvfan0001 beat me to it.


----------



## MISpat

There are a lot of references here to where it says HD is free on the website, but every place I have found it says it's only for NEW customers. Does anyone have a direct link to one of the pages where it says it's free for everyone?

I did just get it added myself without having to sign up for autopay. I called the Promotions Dept and she at first said it was only for new customers and then after some checking said she could give it to me for 6 months. I had to be transferred to the Retention Dept. to get it added, but I needed to speak to them directly anyway regarding a completely separate issue.


----------



## MISpat

volkl said:


> I am experiencing the exact same thing...I have Choice Extra + HD DVR, but when I log into my directv account, I see an activate HD option for $10.00 per month, and I do not see the Free HD for 24 months in my recent activity; however, the second line (Enhancing The DirecTV Experience Team) says that I should receive the credit on my next bill.
> 
> Markman07, do you have autopay, but no paperless billing as I do?
> 
> Volkl


Bolkl & Markman07, correct me if I'm wrong but I believe your plan "Choice Extra + HD DVR" is a bundle package that includes the HD access and DVR fee into one price/line item, right? I used to have that plan and I also saw the option to "Activate" HD in my online account. It's because that bundle package for some reason doesn't show that you have HD access even though you really do. This is why some people with this plan had to change to the Choice Extra plan with HD and DVR as separate charges in order to have MRV over ethernet enabled.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

MISpat said:


> Bolkl & Markman07, correct me if I'm wrong but I believe your plan "Choice Extra + HD DVR" is a bundle package that includes the HD access and DVR fee into one price/line item, right? I used to have that plan and I also saw the option to "Activate" HD in my online account. It's because that bundle package for some reason doesn't show that you have HD access even though you really do. This is why some people with this plan had to change to the Choice Extra plan with HD and DVR as separate charges in order to have MRV over ethernet enabled.


He tells it like it is...


----------



## psuscott0483

i guess the 3rd time is a charm. i called back and a rep told me the 24 month credit was only for new customers. i called back a 3rd time and specifically asked for the billing dept. the prompt asked me if i wanted to question a specific item on the bill to press 0 i did that and i was connected to a rep, it took him all but 2 minutes to give me the credit.


----------



## Carl Spock

^ I swear, training these service reps is the hardest part about being a member of DBSTalk. Eventually we get them to straighten up.

How about a Cutting Edge program for CSRs where we put them through their paces? :box: :grin:


----------



## rgrizza

I love this forum - 10 minutes on the phone and got the free HD for 24 months - already was an autopay subcriber. Thanks!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Carl Spock said:


> ^ I swear, training these service reps is the hardest part about being a member of DBSTalk. Eventually we get them to straighten up.
> 
> How about a Cutting Edge program for CSRs where we put them through their paces? :box: :grin:


I have to wonder out loud how many people have tried to train several thousand people at the same time on something where multiple options/choices are in place. Add in a layer of veteran and new folks, and my guess is that the training "opportunity" is substantial. I'm just sayin' 

On the other hand...perhaps giving these CSRs some added lead time to get the training and/or written information to learn things would be of benefit. I'm just sayin' (again). 

The good news is that many are getting the offered activated. Live long and prosper.


----------



## squarej

called up and told the dude that I was told of a free HD credit for new customers and was wondering if they had anything for current customers. 
He told me yes 12 months and I told him hook me up and he said let me transfer you.
After the transfer Donna came on and she said no problem, 24 months of free HD is added. My 1.40 bill became an 8.60 credit.
As we started to get off the phone I ask her about updating my SD rcvr in the guest room to an HD rcvr. She said if I sign a new 2 year agreement that I could have it for free. I said hook it up.
20 minutes on the phone + 2CSR = Free RCVR and $240 in credits...

:hurah::hurah::hurah:

Jamie


----------



## aarontx

Took 4 different call in's until they transferred me to another department and I got the credit.

Thanks everyone!

PLUS HD DVR - 24mosFreeHDAcc


----------



## MISpat

Carl Spock said:


> ^ I swear, training these service reps is the hardest part about being a member of DBSTalk. Eventually we get them to straighten up.
> 
> How about a Cutting Edge program for CSRs where we put them through their paces? :box: :grin:


:lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for the early evening laugh! 

I gotta cut them some slack on this one though... sounds like DirecTV was blindsided by Dish's sudden announcement of Free HD and didn't have adequate time to train everyone properly yet.


----------



## camo

MISpat said:


> There are a lot of references here to where it says HD is free on the website, but every place I have found it says it's only for NEW customers. Does anyone have a direct link to one of the pages where it says it's free for everyone?
> 
> I did just get it added myself without having to sign up for autopay. I called the Promotions Dept and she at first said it was only for new customers and then after some checking said she could give it to me for 6 months. I had to be transferred to the Retention Dept. to get it added, but I needed to speak to them directly anyway regarding a completely separate issue.


Yes it was on there web site in two places. They went in and changed the wording to NEW CUSTOMERS. I have the original screen shots as well.


----------



## MISpat

camo said:


> They went in and changed the wording to NEW CUSTOMERS. I have the original screen shots as well.


That was my guess... the screen shot you have here is definitely the screen where I kept seeing it say "NEW" customers.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

MISpat said:


> That was my guess... the screen shot you have here is definitely the screen where I kept seeing it say "NEW" customers.


Sunday June 6th it didn't say "NEW", but my Monday morning they had changed those pages to day "NEW". They realized their mistake when everyone kept calling and saying "but your website doesn't say that". 

Mike


----------



## VaJim

..if I cancel the HD service on the DTV website...do I get FREE HD?


----------



## camo

What I think happened when Dish first came out with the NEW customer deal and was also offering it to current customers the same lifetime HD deal with auto pay. 
Directv responded and came out with there own version of lifetime deal but had no-intention of including current customers. 

Directv got caught with there pants down when current customers were calling wanting the same deal especially with there web site supporting in print free for everyone. (Since has been changed)
Where do they go from here with free HD. I suspect if you didn't get in when the getting was good you might of been left out of the two year deal free HD.
But they may still have deals if you call.


----------



## James Long

MISpat said:


> That was my guess... the screen shot you have here is definitely the screen where I kept seeing it say "NEW" customers.


The last place I saw it was on a page where the terms were a popup. A little harder to catch when running through the pages trying to eradicate any mention of free not connected to mentions of new.

DISH's offer isn't perfect but automatically including all HD signups since last August (no call/autopay/paperless/commitment needed) and allowing current customers to get the new customer offer on basically the same terms as new customers is better than the haphazard random way DirecTV seems to be handling existing customers.

Best case for DirecTV customers would be to give everyone a $10 credit for the next two years. Regardless of past freebees or when one signed up and without calling. But that isn't going to happen. The next best thing would be to give a no hassle $10 credit to everyone who calls before the new customer offer expires ... but that doesn't seem to be happening either. CSRs keep offering less than HD Free for 24 months - roulette is needed and customers have been refused. This should be ONE clear offer given by the first CSR who answers the phone to anyone who calls and agrees to ONE set of terms. Not random terms based on the CSR who answered the call.

Reading about people who signed up days before DirecTV's offer began who are getting refused is odd. Did they get some offer that is so much better than today's new customer offer that they can't be combined? DISH customers who signed up the day before the current offer are getting "Free HD" on better terms than the new offer (no autopay/paperless/commitment other than that to get other new customer deals).

DirecTVs offer is good ... but it would be a lot better if it were concise, published, well known to all CSRs and followed consistently.


----------



## Blaze

MISpat said:


> There are a lot of references here to where it says HD is free on the website, but every place I have found it says it's only for NEW customers. Does anyone have a direct link to one of the pages where it says it's free for everyone?


It's Free for 24 mos 
which i think is a scam then you pay for it.However Existing customers under dish they get it free Period but Directv Customers don't.


----------



## The Merg

Blaze said:


> It's Free for 24 mos
> which i think is a scam then you pay for it.However Existing customers under dish they get it free Period but Directv Customers don't.


1-800-823-4929 

- Merg


----------



## dclarke

Sixto said:


> Great deal for new subscribers.
> 
> Hope they attract lots of them!


you guys are kidding right? as a directv customer since 97 I cant believe you all would buy into that line of bs. As $10 per month it is worth moaning about and no way will it wash for me that it is a new customer only thing, man now ive heard it all, cmon guys seriously show some guts here and lets stick together on this one, I for one already throw $135 per month to these clowns.


----------



## Blaze

The Merg said:


> 1-800-823-4929
> 
> - Merg


Merg ,
I was thinking about it even told Directv she was shocked........



dclarke said:


> you guys are kidding right? as a directv customer since 97 I cant believe you all would buy into that line of bs. As $10 per month it is worth moaning about and no way will it wash for me that it is a new customer only thing, man now ive heard it all, cmon guys seriously show some guts here and lets stick together on this one, I for one already throw $135 per month to these clowns.


I won't fall into their Scam,if they can't offer this to all Customers like Dish Then who needs it..


----------



## James Long

Blaze said:


> I won't fall into their Scam,if they can't offer this to all Customers like Dish Then who needs it..


Missing a  ?

If people want to give DirecTV (or DISH) more money per month than they need to that's fine with me. As for me (and most here) we'll take any discount that is offered (and an occasional one that is not offered, just for good measure ).


----------



## vthokies1996

Blaze said:


> It's Free for 24 mos
> which i think is a scam then you pay for it.However Existing customers under dish they get it free Period but Directv Customers don't.


How do you know that? How do you know they won't change the packages within 24 and drop the HD fee? Even if there is still a $10 fee for HD for existing customers, how do you know they won't extend the $10 for another 24 months? I was able to get my $20 for 6 months towards Sunday Ticket simply by asking "I had it last year, can I have it again this year." They gave it to me no questions asked.

I don't know if any of these scenarios (dropping HD fee, granting $10 off for another 24 months) will happen in 2 years, so I don't speak about them as fact. You also cannot state as fact that after 24 months we are going to have to pay again. You seem to dislike Directv and keep talking about Dish. If you are so unhappy then leave for Dish already.


----------



## Hoosier205

Don't worry about Blaze. He/She does this weird thing where they carry on a conversation while completely ignoring everything else that has been said. He/She appears to be having a their own conversation separate from the rest of us. This deal is available to those who want it and wish to meet the requirements. Those who don't...made that decision for themselves.


----------



## Carl Spock

What I think is interesting is that, if I read between the lines of their last post, even Blaze hasn't gotten HD free for life.

Blaze, give it up. By 24 months from now, we'll all have free HD transmitted straight into our bellys. It will be great for watching TV in bed.


----------



## rahlquist

Carl Spock said:


> Blaze, give it up. By 24 months from now, we'll all have free HD transmitted straight into our bellys. It will be great for watching TV in bed.


But how will you see it, oh I get it, only if you have your head......


----------



## Hoosier205

Carl Spock said:


> What I think is interesting is that, if I read between the lines of their last post, even Blaze hasn't gotten HD free for life.
> 
> Blaze, give it up. By 24 months from now, we'll all have free HD transmitted straight into our bellys. It will be great for watching TV in bed.


Just search for posts made by Blaze in this thread alone. I've never tripped on acid, but I imagine that is what it must be like.


Blaze doesn't even have HD currently.
Blaze was initially denied the offer.
Blaze talked about switching over from Dish Network to DirecTV...even though Blaze is already a DirecTV subscriber and his issue was with DirecTV and not Dish Network.
Blaze couldn't understand that after the 24 month offer has lapsed, an HD charge may no longer even exist or another offer may be made available.
Blaze asked if reports of this offer for existing customers had been confirmed hours after it had been and after numerous posts from others stating that.
Blazed was offered the 24 month deal, but turned it down because it wasn't for the "lifetime" of the account.
Blaze then began to randomly claim that the offer for existing customers was not a 24 month deal, but for the "lifetime" of the account.
Blaze soon went back to claiming that the deal is for 24 months...again.
Blaze once again claimed the deal was for the "lifetime" of the account.
Blaze called the offer a scam.
Blaze still does not have HD.


----------



## duder92

Finally called back to see if I could get a CSR that would waive the HD Access fee. First rep was very nice and forwarded me to another person to see if I qualify for the offer. The 2nd man said the requirements were to have auto-pay and *be a customer for 2 years*, which was the first I've seen this mentioned.

I told him that I was disappointed that I didn't qualify, especially since I'm a new customer who missed this promotion by a couple of weeks. He said he would put in a request to management to see if they would waive the requirements for me and give me the promotion and to expect a notice from Direct within a couple of days to see if it went through.

Guess we'll see what happens. This was a much better experience than my first call where they wouldnt even tell me why they wouldnt give it to me.


----------



## dclarke

Carl Spock said:


> What I think is interesting is that, if I read between the lines of their last post, even Blaze hasn't gotten HD free for life.
> 
> Blaze, give it up. By 24 months from now, we'll all have free HD transmitted straight into our bellys. It will be great for watching TV in bed.


Bellies? HUh?


----------



## nettodtv

Nothing will come out of this. They just want to get you off the phone thinking you might get it. I am in the same boat as you, it sucks.


----------



## Hoosier205

nettodtv said:


> Nothing will come out of this. They just want to get you off the phone thinking you might get it. I am in the same boat as you, it sucks.


Who are you responding to? You didn't quote anyone.


----------



## pappy97

duder92 said:


> Finally called back to see if I could get a CSR that would waive the HD Access fee. First rep was very nice and forwarded me to another person to see if I qualify for the offer. The 2nd man said the requirements were to have auto-pay and *be a customer for 2 years*, *which was the first I've seen this mentioned*.
> 
> I told him that I was disappointed that I didn't qualify, especially since I'm a new customer who missed this promotion by a couple of weeks. He said he would put in a request to management to see if they would waive the requirements for me and give me the promotion and to expect a notice from Direct within a couple of days to see if it went through.
> 
> Guess we'll see what happens. This was a much better experience than my first call where they wouldnt even tell me why they wouldnt give it to me.


I'm guessing you haven't read this entire thread (can't blame you, 1300+ posts is crazy). I was told the same thing about needing to be a customer for several years, but I signed up in Nov. 09 and thus shouldn't get it. I did eventually get it and didn't settle, and I don't think you should either.

But based on all the experiences here and with others at other forums, the newer you are (but still signed up before the promo started), the harder it is to get.

I would suggest (and have been suggesting) to people in your shoes, to tell every CSR you speak to that you aware of new/newer customers that have the credit. Don't let them say, "oh you need to have been a customer for 2 years to get it" when you KNOW that is false based on the numerous reports here (another reason it pays to read this entire thread).


----------



## nettodtv

duder92 said:


> Finally called back to see if I could get a CSR that would waive the HD Access fee. First rep was very nice and forwarded me to another person to see if I qualify for the offer. The 2nd man said the requirements were to have auto-pay and *be a customer for 2 years*, which was the first I've seen this mentioned.
> 
> I told him that I was disappointed that I didn't qualify, especially since I'm a new customer who missed this promotion by a couple of weeks. He said he would put in a request to management to see if they would waive the requirements for me and give me the promotion and to expect a notice from Direct within a couple of days to see if it went through.
> 
> Guess we'll see what happens. This was a much better experience than my first call where they wouldnt even tell me why they wouldnt give it to me.


Nothing will come out of this. They just want to get you off the phone thinking you might get it. I am in the same boat as you, it sucks.


----------



## MISpat

I have to agree with what pappy97 said because...



duder92 said:


> The 2nd man said the requirements were to have auto-pay and *be a customer for 2 years*, which was the first I've seen this mentioned.


... is a bunch of crap. I just got the promo by speaking to someone in the retention dept (had to call them back about something else anyway) and I don't have autopay nor have I been a customer for 2 years.

I'm thinking they are probably telling the 2 year thing to newer subscribers because they figure your early termination fee at this point would be too high to make it worth switching to another provider.


----------



## Blaze

Hoosier205 said:


> (1) [*]Blaze doesn't even have HD currently.
> (2) [*]Blaze was initially denied the offer.
> {3)[*]Blaze talked about switching over from Dish Network to DirecTV...even though Blaze is already a DirecTV subscriber and his issue was with DirecTV and not Dish Network.
> (4)[*]Blaze couldn't understand that after the 24 month offer has lapsed, an HD charge may no longer even exist or another offer may be made available.
> (5)[*]Blaze asked if reports of this offer for existing customers had been confirmed hours after it had been and after numerous posts from others stating that.
> (6)[*]Blazed was offered the 24 month deal, but turned it down because it wasn't for the "lifetime" of the account.
> (7)[*]Blaze then began to randomly claim that the offer for existing customers was not a 24 month deal, but for the "lifetime" of the account.
> (8)[*]Blaze soon went back to claiming that the deal is for 24 months...again.
> (9)[*]Blaze once again claimed the deal was for the "lifetime" of the account.
> (10)[*]Blaze called the offer a scam.
> (11) [*]Blaze still does not have HD.
> [/LIST]


Since you have so many questions i have lt labeled 1-11

(1) That's Correct currently.i have (SD)
(2) Because they said i couldn't get this offer then stated yes..
(3) I talked about switching over to dish not over to Directv because current customer of Dish get this offer "FREE FOR LIFE"
(4) That's not what Directv told me..
(5) First it was New Customers then when i asked about it,they would apply it to Existing customers but when i called up about it they knew nothing about it.
(6) Reason i turned it down is because their site stated.
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9428/attachmentvx.jpg
(7) I didn't claim anything their own site stated exiting customers can get this where does it say here that it's for 24 months.
(8)http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9428/attachmentvx.jpg
(9) http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9428/attachmentvx.jpg
(10) Look at 8-9
(11) Look at 6


----------



## Hoosier205

Blaze said:


> Since you have so many questions i have lt labeled 1-11
> 
> (1) That's Correct currently.i have (SD)
> (2) Because they said i couldn't get this offer then stated yes..
> (3) I talked about switching over to dish not over to Directv because current customer of Dish get this offer "FREE FOR LIFE"
> (4) That's not what Directv told me..
> (5) First it was New Customers then when i asked about it,they would apply it to Existing customers but when i called up about it they knew nothing about it.
> (6) Reason i turned it down is because their site stated.
> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9428/attachmentvx.jpg
> (7) I didn't claim anything their own site stated exiting customers can get this where does it say here that it's for 24 months.
> (8)http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9428/attachmentvx.jpg
> (9) http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/9428/attachmentvx.jpg
> (10) Look at 8-9
> (11) Look at 6


The text in the images you linked to...says nothing about existing customers.  That has been pointed out to you several times.

What I stated in my post is absolutely correct and accurate. Everyone here can search for each post you have made in this thread and verify that.


----------



## Blaze

Hoosier205 said:


> The text in the images you linked to...says nothing about existing customers. .





> This service is now FREE for as long as You're a DIRECTV customer


But thats what their site says now you wonder why Directv gets sued so often.

Here's one lawsuit
http://www.dailytech.com/Time+Warner+Sues+DirectTV+Over+False+Advertising/article5392.htm

http://www.consumerwatchdog.org/courts/articles/?storyId=28408


----------



## Hoosier205

Blaze said:


> But thats what their site says now you wonder why Directv gets sued so often.
> 
> Here's one lawsuit
> http://www.dailytech.com/Time+Warner+Sues+DirectTV+Over+False+Advertising/article5392.htm


Yes it is...for new customers. Once again, you don't get it. Here is the actual quote:



> What is HD Access?
> 
> HD Access is the name of DIRECTV's HD service. If you have a High-Def TV, you need HD service to get an HD picture. Your TV alone won't give you an HD picture. HD Access provides the HD service you need to see the HD channels available in your TV package. This service is now FREE if you're a new DIRECTV customer. No matter how many HD receivers you have in your DIRECTV system, there's no extra charge to receive HD channels.
> 
> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1819/kw/HD Access/r_id/104513


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Blaze said:


> But thats what their site says now you wonder *why Directv gets sued so often*.


Not really....and actually...they don't...and with little success 

Those are agenda-oriented observations.

If you think DirecTV has any sort of monopoly on the concept of updating, correcting, and changing the contents of their website, then you are unfortunately grossly mistaken.


----------



## Blaze

Hoosier205 said:


> Yes it is...for new customers. Once again, you don't get it. Here is the actual quote:


They changed it because someone messed up..

There's no laughing behind it i posted what was on their site simple.

http://hd.engadget.com/2006/09/20/directv-gets-whats-comin-to-them/

In my post 1339 i copied that what this person posted.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2502193&postcount=1316


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Blaze said:


> They changed it because someone messed up..
> 
> There's no laughing behind it i posted what was on their site simple.
> 
> http://hd.engadget.com/2006/09/20/directv-gets-whats-comin-to-them/


Things might just have progressed somehwat since that early 2006 view in your link... 

*Please*....let's try to avoid what is *appears* to be an anti-DirecTV agenda, and stick with the topic.


----------



## Hoosier205

Blaze said:


> They changed it because someone messed up..
> 
> There's no laughing behind it i posted what was on their site simple.
> 
> http://hd.engadget.com/2006/09/20/directv-gets-whats-comin-to-them/


Name a large long-standing company which has not been sued...

Your point?

Why exactly are you upset about an offer for free HD, which is available to those who qualify, when you don't even subscribe to HD services? This very, very simple. New customers are eligible for free HD for the life of their account. Existing customers are eligible for free HD for 24 months. It is likely that there will no longer be a charge in two years or that another offer will be made. So, what exactly is there to complain about again?


----------



## Blaze

Hoosier205 said:


> Name a large long-standing company which has not been sued...
> 
> Your point?
> 
> Why exactly are you upset about an offer for free HD, which is available to those who qualify, when you don't even subscribe to HD services? This very, very simple. New customers are eligible for free HD for the life of their account. Existing customers are eligible for free HD for 24 months. It is likely that there will no longer be a charge in two years or that another offer will be made. So, what exactly is there to complain about again?


I asked them if they will charge for the HD access in 24 months you know what (Amber) answer was yes.

I showed proof that on their site it was for all Customers then they changed it like this person stated.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2502193&postcount=1316


----------



## rahlquist

Blaze said:


> I asked them if they will charge for the HD access in 24 months you know what (Amber) answer was yes.


Blaze, with the amount of misinformation flying around from CSR's who only know what they are told do you really think you can get an accurate policy discussion with one for something 2 years into the future?


----------



## keenan

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Things might just have progressed somehwat since that early 2006 view in your link...
> 
> *Please*....let's try to avoid what is *appears* to be an anti-DirecTV agenda, and stick with the topic.


That suit appears to have died for lack of interest, I was the named complainant of record and was deposed in SF many years ago. I haven't talked to the attorney in several years. As it appears DIRECTV finally did go to full resolution HD the suit seems a non-event.


----------



## James Long

The complication comes from not understanding what DirecTV is saying.

New DirecTV customers who sign up with HD before the deadline (and comply with the terms of the offer) will get "Free HD for Life".

Most existing DirecTV customers with HD can get "Free HD for 24 months" by calling up and complying with the terms of the offer. (Recent sign ups before this offer began and others who have already have some promotional discount seem to be the ones having the most problem getting the 24 month offer.)

These offers do not include existing DirecTV customers without HD. Which is where Blaze fits in. Trying to apply the two known offers to a third situation that those offers do not cover is causing a problem. He needs to find an "existing DirecTV customer upgrade to HD" special offer. He doesn't qualify as a new DirecTV customer or as an existing HD customer for the offers that are the core of this thread.

As for errors on the website, most have been fixed. But Blaze is free to be the next DirecTV lawsuit if he can afford the legal costs. Good luck.


----------



## vthokies1996

Again what's your point? I called last year and asked for the $20 off for 6 months. I was told there was no such deal I called back a 2nd time and had it added immediately, no questions asked.

And HD is free for me. I called and received a $10 credit for 24 months. While I cannot guarantee that they are going to remove the HD fee before then, even if it is still around, I don't see why they won't give me and others another $10 off for 24 months. I asked for and received the exact same $20 off for 6 months offer I received last year.

You really seem to hate Directv, so just leave for Dish, since you seem to think they are so much better.


----------



## tunafishman

Just called to get the credit myself. Probably took about 10 minutes total, and most of that was spent on hold waiting for the 2nd CSR who could actually apply the credit.

I'm on a grandfathered Total Choice package and had no problems getting the credit.

As an additional note, today is Directv's 16th Birthday (as the CSR put it, they having some sweet 16 offers), so I'm getting 3 months free of Starz as well. So if you call today you might get some extra offers.


----------



## Hoosier205

Blaze said:


> I asked them if they will charge for the HD access in 24 months you know what (Amber) answer was yes.
> 
> I showed proof that on their site it was for all Customers then they changed it like this person stated.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2502193&postcount=1316


The only thing you have shown proof of is that you don't understand both the situation with DirecTV or the discussion taking place here. You do not subscribe to HD services. You do not qualify for this offer. End of story.


----------



## bixler

The number of posts in this thread by someone who doesn't even have HD (Blaze) is ALMOST as bad as the number of inaccurate posts in the entire D* forum by someone who doesn't even have D* (Harsh).

:hurah:


----------



## Hoosier205

bixler said:


> The number of posts in this thread by someone who doesn't even have HD (Blaze) is ALMOST as bad as the number of inaccurate posts in the entire D* forum by someone who doesn't even have D* (Harsh).
> 
> :hurah:


Haha :lol: Now that's funny! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

...and now we can move on to the Topic of the thread itself.


----------



## duder92

So should I keep calling and hope I dont get a CSR that enforces the 2 year membership requirement? 

My bill is already pretty damn cheap for the next 2 years, so I wonder if it is even worth the hassle.


----------



## betterdan

Just called Directv and asked for the HD access credit and the lady told me I met 2 of the 3 requirements which was that I already had HD service and that I was a long term customer in good standing but for the third requirement I had to sign up for auto billing to receive the 24 month credit. I set it up over the phone and my bill online now shows a $10.50 credit right now. I don't know why they just don't do this for everyone instead of making people call in that happen to know about it. I think it would be better advertising for them if they just made all HD free like Dish is doing.


----------



## VaJim

betterdan said:


> Just called Directv and asked for the HD access credit and the lady told me I met 2 of the 3 requirements which was that I already had HD service and that I was a long term customer in good standing but for the third requirement I had to sign up for auto billing to receive the 24 month credit. I set it up over the phone and my bill online now shows a $10.50 credit right now. I don't know why they just don't do this for everyone instead of making people call in that happen to know about it. I think it would be better advertising for them if they just made all HD free like Dish is doing.


..why do I have to sign up for auto pay?:eek2:


----------



## betterdan

VaJim said:


> ..why do I have to sign up for auto pay?:eek2:


Nobody said you had to, but if you want the $10 credit that is the requirement. I don't really like auto pay either but I'll just have it charged to the credit card then pay the credit card.


----------



## Blaze

Hoosier205 said:


> The only thing you have shown proof of is that you don't understand both the situation with DirecTV or the discussion taking place here. You do not subscribe to HD services. You do not qualify for this offer. End of story.


So the quoted Link is incorrect before Directv changed it?

Also i do Qualify for this offer and much more if i wanted,However why should i get this deal when others can get this offer free on my dime.

I have been with this Company since 1996-97 Loyalty my **:nono2:


----------



## Carl Spock

Blaze said:


> This is a disrespect to all current customers as i see it been with them since 1993.





Blaze said:


> I have been with this Company since 1996-97 Loyalty my **:nono2:


Pssst...Blaze...keep your stories straight. Just a suggestion.


----------



## James Long

Carl Spock said:


> Blaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a disrespect to all current customers as i see it been with them since 1993.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been with this Company since 1996-97 Loyalty my **:nono2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssst...Blaze...keep your stories straight. Just a suggestion.
Click to expand...

Just like the DirecTV website pages on "free HD", "1993" was corrected after someone pointed out DirecTV's start date.


----------



## Blaze

Carl Spock said:


> Pssst...Blaze...keep your stories straight. Just a suggestion.





James Long said:


> Just like the DirecTV website pages on "free HD", "1993" was corrected after someone pointed out DirecTV's start date.


Just a type-O:nono2:

Besides that you fail to see the point thats sad.


----------



## bixler

Blaze said:


> Just a type-O:nono2:
> 
> Besides that you fail to see the point thats sad.


Everyone sees the point, YOU DO NOT.

The point is YOU DO NOT QUALIFY because you are not a current HD customer. Why is that so difficult for you to understand?

Whether the offer is free HD for life or free HD for 24 months there are two groups of people that qualify:

1. New customers who subscribe to HD service upon their initial sign-up.

2. Current customers who are currently subscribe to HD.

Are you in one of those two groups? If NO, then you do not qualify. You fail to see the point and that's sad.


----------



## Blaze

bixler said:


> Everyone sees the point, YOU DO NOT.
> 
> The point is YOU DO NOT QUALIFY because you are not a current HD customer. Why is that so difficult for you to understand?


Do i Quality for this yes

Autopay yes

on my account i can get HD access FREE 24 MONTHS as stated on my account plus two receivers free.

I wont even try further i thought this forum could help me in my quest but i guess not

PEACE.


----------



## MysteryMan

Looks up :nono2: What's going on in here?


----------



## dtvmike1652

Blaze said:


> But thats what their site says now you wonder why Directv gets sued so often.
> 
> Here's one lawsuit
> http://www.dailytech.com/Time+Warner+Sues+DirectTV+Over+False+Advertising/article5392.htm
> 
> http://www.consumerwatchdog.org/courts/articles/?storyId=28408


Ok I can see the Time Warner suit. The other one however is just from those people who do not know how to read. First of all it is CLEARLY stated in the lease addendum that there is a prorated fee of $480 for advanced receivers and prorated fee of $240 for standard receivers. Next it states in the service agreement in section 5e that "By giving us your credit or debit card account information, you authorize us to apply this method of payment, in accordance with applicable law, to satisfy any and all amounts due upon cancellation." So this suit will get dropped because Directv has notified them but the customer just failed to read it. Not to mention that it's not in fine print not only are they given copies at the time of installation, Directv sends them a welcome letter at the beginning of service telling them to review the agreement, and they send out yearly mailers showing updates to the agreements. I think you're just mad because you think you are owed something and you're not. I mean really I've been with my electric company for 10 years do you think I should call them and ask them for $10 off for 24 months? Didn't think so. If you want to go to Dish go ahead you'll end up paying more for less. Dish charges for a lot of things that Directv does not. Plus if you do upgrade to HD you'll only have about 105 full time HD channels whereas you will have 160 full time with Directv.


----------



## Blaze

Since the people in here know so much can you help me out here Thank's

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2503754&postcount=1


----------



## Hoosier205

Blaze said:


> Do i Quality for this yes
> 
> Autopay yes
> 
> on my account i can get HD access FREE 24 MONTHS as stated on my account plus two receivers free.


...then what are you complaining about?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Blaze said:


> I asked them if they will charge for the HD access in 24 months you know what (Amber) answer was yes.
> 
> *I showed proof that on their site it was for all Customers then they changed it like this person stated*.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2502193&postcount=1316


 Interesting. I thought this subject was already discussed. :scratchin

AAMOF, if you go back about 900 posts in this thread you'll see we already pointed this out and it was discussed to death...a couple of days before you joined DBSTalk...I'm just sayin' :grin:

Mike


----------



## Justin85

I don't think you need to call anymore, if you look at the DirecTV website, their is a link that says "Existing Customers: Activate Now"

directv.com/DTVAPP/content/hd/channels


----------



## Carl Spock

James Long said:


> Just like the DirecTV website pages on "free HD", "1993" was corrected after someone pointed out DirecTV's start date.


That would have been me. I guess that makes it two type-Os.

*Blaze*, here's a going away haiku for you. Sorry to see you go. Not really.

I want free HD
That I wouldn't use it - _pffffttt_
Hold my breath and scream!


----------



## Carl Spock

Justin85 said:


> I don't think you need to call anymore, if you look at the DirecTV website, their is a link that says "Existing Customers: Activate Now"
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/hd/channels


My new favorite poster is batting 2 for 2.

I turned it into a link. Thanks for the heads-up, Justin.


----------



## James Long

Justin85 said:


> I don't think you need to call anymore, if you look at the DirecTV website, their is a link that says "Existing Customers: Activate Now"
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/hd/channels


Cool ... and less than two weeks after the offer began!


----------



## davring

That link is for existing customers who DO NOT currently have HD access, the $10.00 fee is shown upon attempting to activate.


----------



## Justin85

Well, it looks like DirecTV took that link down anyway, its not there anymore when I go to the site.


----------



## ATARI

Justin85 said:


> Well, it looks like DirecTV took that link down anyway, its not there anymore when I go to the site.


If you log out and open a new browser window, you will see it (at least that worked for me).


----------



## Justin85

Carl Spock said:


> My new favorite poster is batting 2 for 2.
> 
> I turned it into a link. Thanks for the heads-up, Justin.


New favorite poster eh? Thanks for the linking, even though DirecTV quickly changed their site.


----------



## James Long

davring said:


> That link is for existing customers who DO NOT currently have HD access, the $10.00 fee is shown upon attempting to activate.


At the moment it was posted it was right ... it looks like the webguys at DirecTV swapped things up:






















When Justin made his post the "Free HD" ad on that page had two options similar to the ad clipped from another page.
(The "Free HD" banner and $10 price were shown with the two options.)

The new browser trick brings it back.


----------



## Justin85

Yeah, I switched over to Chrome and there it was, so has anyone confirmed if this is for life as advertised, or for 24 months like people have been getting via CSRs?


----------



## steelers1

Justin85 said:


> I don't think you need to call anymore, if you look at the DirecTV website, their is a link that says "Existing Customers: Activate Now"
> 
> directv.com/DTVAPP/content/hd/channels


where do you see that i went there and didant see it? i guess iam blind.


----------



## James Long

Justin85 said:


> Yeah, I switched over to Chrome and there it was, so has anyone confirmed if this is for life as advertised, or for 24 months like people have been getting via CSRs?


The current customer offer that has been confirmed is 24 months with autopay required ...
The Current Customers "Activate Now" link on the ad links here. I assume once one logs in they would see the terms?


----------



## nettodtv

How the heck do I get that to pull up I use Intenet Explorer?


----------



## Justin85

nettodtv, use the link James posted.


----------



## nettodtv

All that link does is take me to the homepage. Another question I am an existing customer who has HD access will I be able to get this free or what and what do I have to do on the website.


----------



## loudo

Justin85 said:


> I don't think you need to call anymore, if you look at the DirecTV website, their is a link that says "Existing Customers: Activate Now"
> 
> directv.com/DTVAPP/content/hd/channels


Mine only says "You are already subscribed.", I don't see "Existing Customers: Activate Now", unless I am looking at the wrong thing. But I see that in the HD Access box, in the upper right hand side of the page.


----------



## dellis23

nettodtv said:


> All that link does is take me to the homepage. Another question I am an existing customer who has HD access will I be able to get this free or what and what do I have to do on the website.


When going to that link, my account showed "You are already subscribed." I am supposedly already signed up for the discount, but it hasn't shown up on my account. D* claims it will show up when my bill comes from AT&T (since I signed up for AT&T bundling and the HD discount at the same time). We'll see.


----------



## mdavej

loudo said:


> Mine only says "You are already subscribed.", I don't see "Existing Customers: Activate Now", unless I am looking at the wrong thing. But I see that in the HD Access box, in the upper right hand side of the page.


If you log out (click Not You), you will see it. Then when you click activate now, it will show you are already subscribed (assuming you already have HD).


----------



## BAHitman

I just called in and got my 24 Months of Free HD


----------



## DMRI2006

mdavej said:


> If you log out (click Not You), you will see it. Then when you click activate now, it will show you are already subscribed (assuming you already have HD).


Will this actually add the discount for existing subs?

I find this whole process utterly ridiculous. I called and got 3 different CSR's over the last 10 days, none would apply the discount without Autopay. I went through Autopay but it doesn't show as processed yet because I used a checking account. So I guess I have to wait to see if it worked.

Why they just couldn't extend this automatically to current subs for 24 months is beyond me. It's like they never just take the easy, sensible route when handling anything like this. Instead we get different stories from people who call and get different CSR's. Just like the Multi-Room Viewing deal -- there's no cohesion, no common sense being applied. They need some new blood in there to handle promotions and situations like this one -- it shouldn't be a situation where dozens of subscribers get different results for a promotion that doesn't seem to be spelled out clearly to begin with. Do you need Autopay or not? Can you do it through the website or not? Is it for all existing subs or only long-term ones? It just shouldn't be this convoluted.


----------



## betterdan

I have HD access but it isn't showing up as me having it on their site. I am still under the old Choice Extra + with HD DVR included so I guess that's why.
It is showing up already as a credit on my recent activities though.


----------



## Carl Spock

DMRI2006 said:


> I find this whole process utterly ridiculous.


I agree. I think you'll have trouble finding anyone who doesn't.

Please remember this credit wasn't DirecTV's idea. The rumor is they were planning on eliminating it by the end of the year, anyway, and Dish's offer for Free HD pushed their plans way ahead. DirecTV has been playing catch up for two weeks now.

Through their CSRs, DirecTV has often looked like idiots these past two weeks. This deal has changed more than a baby eating beans. Add onto that the nationwide introduction of Whole House DVR, and the CSRs clearly got over extended and under managed.

In a month, with the introduction a passel of new HD channels, this all will be forgotten. Or, depending upon your point of view, DirecTV will have dozens of new ways to foul up.


----------



## keenan

DMRI2006 said:


> Will this actually add the discount for existing subs?
> 
> I find this whole process utterly ridiculous. I called and got 3 different CSR's over the last 10 days, none would apply the discount without Autopay. I went through Autopay but it doesn't show as processed yet because I used a checking account. So I guess I have to wait to see if it worked.
> 
> Why they just couldn't extend this automatically to current subs for 24 months is beyond me. It's like they never just take the easy, sensible route when handling anything like this. Instead we get different stories from people who call and get different CSR's. Just like the Multi-Room Viewing deal -- there's no cohesion, no common sense being applied. They need some new blood in there to handle promotions and situations like this one -- it shouldn't be a situation where dozens of subscribers get different results for a promotion that doesn't seem to be spelled out clearly to begin with. Do you need Autopay or not? Can you do it through the website or not? Is it for all existing subs or only long-term ones? It just shouldn't be this convoluted.


I'm thinking of dropping the autopay I added to get the discount a few days ago and see what happens.


----------



## gully_foyle

OK. I called last week and "got" the free HD for 24 mo9nths. Or at least they told me I did. I have autopay and have had it for a while. I have been a DirecTV customer since Day One.

Nothing for a week on my web account page, and today my bill comes in and there is no credit. I have the "Choice XTRA + HD DVR" package that has HD built-in.

Do I have to change my account to separately bill the HD access in order to get the discount?

Edit: Apparently not


----------



## Dradran

gully_foyle said:


> OK. I called last week and "got" the free HD for 24 mo9nths. Or at least they told me I did. I have autopay and have had it for a while. I have been a DirecTV customer since Day One.
> 
> Nothing for a week on my web account page, and today my bill comes in and there is no credit. I have the "Choice XTRA + HD DVR" package that has HD built-in.
> 
> Do I have to change my account to separately bill the HD access in order to get the discount?


Nope, I have Choice Xtra or Choice Plus w/e you want to call it. This is what my line item looks like. It appeared immediately after I got off the phone with the CSR Roulette crew.

06/06/2010	XXXXXXXX3980 PLUS HD DVR - 24mosFreeHDAcc	($10.00)	$0.00


----------



## James Long

Carl Spock said:


> The rumor is they were planning on eliminating it by the end of the year, anyway, and Dish's offer for Free HD pushed their plans way ahead. DirecTV has been playing catch up for two weeks now.


I suppose not automatically giving the discount to x millions of HD customers will save DirecTV $60 times x million dollars by the end of the year but I have a problem with the rumor.

If Free HD is only six months away why give existing subs who complain "Free HD for 24 months". Why not give it to them "for life"? If DirecTV is really planning on dropping the HD fee for all life and 24 months are the same thing. They are only annoying people by not making their existing customer deal "for life".

Personally I believe the HD fee will remain and the credit will remain a promotional item that will require autopay. Perhaps in two years there will be no fee but perhaps by then DirecTV will be autopay only. A lot can change in two years.


----------



## loudo

James Long said:


> Perhaps in two years there will be no fee but perhaps by then DirecTV will be autopay only.


I can't see DirecTV, DISH or any cable company making their service auto pay only. I think it would be the death of the company.


----------



## rahlquist

loudo said:


> I can't see DirecTV, DISH or any cable company making their service auto pay only. I think it would be the death of the company.


You may be surprised. There are companies out there now that dont do what I consider traditional billing at all (I.E. they send you invoice you send payment). Netflix comes to mind as does I believe WildBlue.


----------



## Hoosier205

keenan said:


> I'm thinking of dropping the autopay I added to get the discount a few days ago and see what happens.


You will no longer be eligible for the promotion. They have been very clear on this.


----------



## MISpat

James Long said:


> If Free HD is only six months away why give existing subs who complain "Free HD for 24 months". Why not give it to them "for life"? If DirecTV is really planning on dropping the HD fee for all life and 24 months are the same thing. They are only annoying people by not making their existing customer deal "for life".


I'm hoping that the fee will go away by end of year but our $10/mo credits will remain for the full 2 years  Hey, a guy can dream right? LOL


----------



## Carl Spock

James Long said:


> If Free HD is only six months away why give existing subs who complain "Free HD for 24 months". Why not give it to them "for life"?


Because DirecTV has consistently screwed the pooch on this one.

You're absolutely right, James. If eventually going to be Free HD, then make it Free HD. If they want to play a game with getting people to sign up for Auto-pay, I guess I'm OK with that. It's not the highest integrity move but is hardly slimy, either, and it does benefit the company quite a bit in cash flow.

But if it is eventually going to be all free, make it all free today.


----------



## Guardian

rahlquist said:


> But how will you see it, oh I get it, only if you have your head......


:thats:


----------



## Hoosier205

It is always so funny to me how either a simple process or a perfectly reasonable business practice can get folks so frazzled.


----------



## hasan

Carl Spock said:


> Because DirecTV has consistently screwed the pooch on this one.
> 
> You're absolutely right, James. If eventually going to be Free HD, then make it Free HD. If they want to play a game with getting people to sign up for Auto-pay, I guess I'm OK with that. It's not the highest integrity move but is hardly slimy, either, and it does benefit the company quite a bit in cash flow.
> 
> But if it is eventually going to be all free, make it all free today.


The problem is, it never is really free. Someone is paying for it, somewhere, as there is no way D* is going to take a revenue hit in the long term. If auto-pay makes up some of the lost $10.00/mo, good deal. If people elect not to participate and continue to pay the $10.00/mo, good deal.

I say good deal, because we are going to pay for lost revenue in some way. If the non-participants and efficiencies of auto-pay reduce the eventual pain, then that is fine by me. That's how businesses work (at least ones that stay in business).

All I can say is that one phone call reduced my bill by $240.00 over two years. That pays for a lot of MRV (in my case).


----------



## Guardian

rahlquist said:


> But how will you see it, oh I get it, only if you have your head......





Blaze said:


> They changed it because someone messed up..
> 
> There's no laughing behind it i posted what was on their site simple.
> 
> http://hd.engadget.com/2006/09/20/directv-gets-whats-comin-to-them/
> 
> In my post 1339 i copied that what this person posted.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2502193&postcount=1316


If you were logged in when you went to that page you would NEVER even see what the new customers get. Directv website is set up that if you just go to it with no account it assumes you are a new customer. Once you log in you see prices and offers that your account qualifies for.


----------



## ATARI

keenan said:


> I'm thinking of dropping the autopay I added to get the discount a few days ago and see what happens.


If you do, please let this forum know.


----------



## paulman182

Just signed up for autopay yesterday thru the web, after resisting for almost four years.

I'm planning to call and see what they can do for me, but boy do I dread it.


----------



## Guardian

Hoosier205 said:


> Haha :lol: Now that's funny! :lol:


!rolling


----------



## Carl Spock

I thought so, too. :lol:


----------



## FriscoJoe

Does this offer renew the 2 yr contract? First CSR said yes, but I thought I read here that it did not. Maybe something changed? Should I continue to play roulette?


----------



## Carl Spock

Nope, it should not. Call back.


----------



## paulman182

Got my free HD access. The CSR said it will show up as 24 months free, but will be "recurring" after that, 24 months at a time.

I'm just reporting what he said, who know what will really happen in 24 months. Probably free to everyone by then.


----------



## njohn2121

I finally got free HD Access. It took me 3 tries playing CSR roulette, and a little convincing that billing through Qwest was the same as autopay, but the $10 credit is showing up on the website now! Thanks for the tips and updates everyone!


----------



## Montezuma58

I just got the discount. It took one CSR and about 4 minutes with two of that on hold. They told me the HD access fee will show back up after 24 months. They said if I drop to a lower package or discontinue auto pay the fee will come back.

I still have the Total Choice plus package. I have auto pay active since 2004.


----------



## newsposter

Montezuma58 said:


> I just got the discount. It took one CSR and about 4 minutes with two of that on hold. They told me the HD access fee will show back up after 24 months. They said if I drop to a lower package or discontinue auto pay the fee will come back.
> 
> I still have the Total Choice plus package. I have auto pay active since 2004.


does this mean i cant go from Xtra plus and call in now and get the credit then go to extra or ultimate?


----------



## Hoosier205

newsposter said:


> does this mean i cant go from Xtra plus and call in now and get the credit then go to extra or ultimate?


There is a package level you cannot go below. I can't remember which one. You can change your package as often as you like, so long as you don't go below that threshold.


----------



## keenan

Hoosier205 said:


> You will no longer be eligible for the promotion. They have been very clear on this.


I know that's been the case so far, but I'm looking at the latest info posted above.


ATARI said:


> If you do, please let this forum know.


I'm going to wait for one billing cycle and then try it, and I will post what happens.


James Long said:


> The current customer offer that has been confirmed is 24 months with autopay required ...
> The Current Customers "Activate Now" link on the ad links here. I assume once one logs in they would see the terms?


Has it been confirmed that autopay is still required with this latest iteration of the offer?


----------



## Hoosier205

keenan said:


> Has it been confirmed that autopay is still required with this latest iteration of the offer?


Yes.



> To be eligible you must activate and maintain the CHOICE package or above, at least one (1) HD receiver, HD Access and enrollment in Auto Bill pay.


----------



## keenan

Hoosier205 said:


> Yes.


Thanks, guess I'll leave it as it is then.


----------



## Doug Brott

Hmmm .. I figured this thread was done by now .. hasn't everyone already signed up for this? I wouldn't get caught up in the "for life" and "24 months" .. Does anyone really think those two aren't one and the same at this point?


----------



## Carl Spock

Doug, believe it or not, people are still reporting that CSRs don't have the details of the promo correct.

We also had a 24 months vs. life debate here just yesterday although that seems like it's ended, although the question was asked again today.

Yeah, it's not quite over.


----------



## Curtis52

I became a DirecTV subscriber last December and have an HD receiver. I alrady have autopay. I called DirecTV to take advantage of the 2 year deal yesterday. The CSR said that option wasn't available for my account. She didn't know why and suggested I E-mail them and ask why. I did that and here is the response I got:

"Our current free HD ACCESS offer is available for a limited period of time only and for selected customers. It varies over the course of time and depends on the account history of every customer. It is also contingent upon on the duration of their tenure with DIRECTV. Our HD offers are in a state of constant rotation and new offers are being extended to existing customers on a regular basis. Please continue to check with us about offers. Our offers are usually available online. By registering at http://directv.com and signing up for email alerts, you'll also find out about any special deals as they become available. Just go to http://directv.com/register to sign up."


----------



## susanandmark

Curtis52 said:


> I became a DirecTV subscriber last December and have an HD receiver. I alrady have autopay. I called DirecTV to take advantage of the 2 year deal yesterday. The CSR said that option wasn't available for my account. She didn't know why and suggested I E-mail them and ask why. I did that and here is the response I got:
> 
> "Our current free HD ACCESS offer is available for a limited period of time only and for selected customers. It varies over the course of time and depends on the account history of every customer. It is also contingent upon on the duration of their tenure with DIRECTV. Our HD offers are in a state of constant rotation and new offers are being extended to existing customers on a regular basis. Please continue to check with us about offers. Our offers are usually available online. By registering at http://directv.com and signing up for email alerts, you'll also find out about any special deals as they become available. Just go to http://directv.com/register to sign up."


I received the same email response and was also denied during a phone call and two other emails (with different responses). I've been a customer for 12 years, always had autopay and the highest level of service (premier/platinum/whatever). Never a late payment and no current discounts (nothing significant since 2007), though I did get the HD extra pack free for 3-6 months, a couple times, over the past two years and was offered that again in lieu of waived HD access fee.

As with everything involving DirecTV, the rules are extremely arbitrary and applied utterly haphazardly. There are people who have been with them for months, on much lower levels of service, and they get the deal, while longtime customers in very good standing are rejected. There should be clear rules that apply to all customers. Period. I stand by my assertion that this is a lousy way to do business.


----------



## Hoosier205

susanandmark said:


> There should be clear rules that apply to all customers.


The rules are clear and do apply to all customers. If you qualify, you qualify. If you don't, you don't. I guess you don't. Are you canceling or what? Time is almost up.


----------



## gpg

I finally bit the bullet and signed up for autopay and the 24-month HD Access credit. Other than the hold time to reach someone who could process the transaction, it went pretty quickly.


----------



## mastrauckas

So if you call they'll give you $10 off your bill a month?

Also if I am getting free HD shouldn't it be more than $10 a month?

I have Choice Xtra + HD DVR which is $79.99
Currently on the website Choice Xtra is $60.99
====================================================
$19.00 difference.
On the website it says DVR service is $7.00
====================================================
Which makes HD service: $12.00 a month?


Or am I missing something?


----------



## gphvid

Doug Brott said:


> Hmmm .. I figured this thread was done by now .. hasn't everyone already signed up for this? I wouldn't get caught up in the "for life" and "24 months" .. Does anyone really think those two aren't one and the same at this point?


I am interested in signing up, but am waiting, probably hopelessly, for someone to say that autopay is no longer necessary to sign up. Still, it is interesting to get people's take on things. Do hope DirecTV gets a clue and just removes the autopay requirement...


----------



## megachirops

mastrauckas said:


> So if you call they'll give you $10 off your bill a month?
> 
> Also if I am getting free HD shouldn't it be more than $10 a month?
> 
> I have Choice Xtra + HD DVR which is $79.99
> Currently on the website Choice Xtra is $60.99
> ====================================================
> $19.00 difference.
> On the website it says DVR service is $7.00
> ====================================================
> Which makes HD service: $12.00 a month?
> 
> Or am I missing something?


Choice Xtra is $63.99/month (at least according to http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packages/base_packages.jsp ). Adding $7 for DVR and $10 for HD means current price would be 80.99. You're saving $1 now. Plus an additional $10 for the HD service if you take the credit.


----------



## James Long

Doug Brott said:


> Hmmm .. I figured this thread was done by now .. hasn't everyone already signed up for this? I wouldn't get caught up in the "for life" and "24 months" .. Does anyone really think those two aren't one and the same at this point?


Yes.

Until every existing HD customer who contacts DirecTV gets the "Free HD for 24 months" offer there is something to discuss. Personally I'd take the "for 24 months" since that is the offer being made to existing customers and hope for the best. But DirecTV has not helped with the confusion.

With the "Free HD for life" offer for new customers halfway over I suspect we are only halfway through this thread. Next will come the end of the offer ... people who canceled autopay and lose the credit swearing that their CSR promised that autopay wasn't needed. Some without autopay swearing that they still get the credit. It may get repetitive, but I don't think it is over.


----------



## Phil T

When I received my HR24 and DECA upgrade in April I was given a $20.00 a month credit for one year. $10.00 of that credit show as a HD credit. I am going to wait and see what happens next year before I try for any more credits.


----------



## billsharpe

gphvid said:


> I am interested in signing up, but am waiting, probably hopelessly, for someone to say that autopay is no longer necessary to sign up. Still, it is interesting to get people's take on things. Do hope DirecTV gets a clue and just removes the autopay requirement...


CSR never mentioned autopay to me when I signed up for the 24-month discount. My payment is handled through Verizon, but I don't have autoplay with them.


----------



## Shades228

billsharpe said:


> CSR never mentioned autopay to me when I signed up for the 24-month discount. My payment is handled through Verizon, but I don't have autoplay with them.


You don't have the option to auto pay hence why they didn't require that of you. However I would imagine that if you were ever disconnected by your telephone company for not paying your bill I would assume the credit would stop.


----------



## mastrauckas

megachirops said:


> Choice Xtra is $63.99/month (at least according to http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packages/base_packages.jsp ). Adding $7 for DVR and $10 for HD means current price would be 80.99. You're saving $1 now. Plus an additional $10 for the HD service if you take the credit.


It says $60.99 for me when I'm not logged in and 63.99 when I'm logged in. The difference is the local channels, when your not logged in it doesn't add local channel charge and if you're logged in it adds locals.

I also didn't realize I payed 3.00 for locals either. Anyway, thanks for your help!


----------



## dishrich

Add another "got it" to the list. Did NOT have to change my TC+ pkg & I still have a $10 referral credit as well. (already was on autopay & paperless) Of course, didn't loose my lifetime DVR, neither... 

I was also offered FREE Max w/HBO, 2 f/1 Showtime/Starz & HD Xtra, all of them for 3 months, but since it's summer, I declined until later...


----------



## JayMatt77

Thanks DBSTalkers! Just called and got my 24-month HD credit without a hassle. I've been on Choice Xtra+HD DVR since I originally subscribed in Oct 08. I've also been on autopay since the beginning. CSR needed to change my package to Choice Xtra (essentially no change in channels from Xtra+HD DVR) in order to apply the monthly credit. I love this board! I would not have known about this opportunity for existing subs if I didn't follow this board daily.


----------



## rynorama

w00t HD discount, hassle free. 

Last week complete MRV with a couple new boxes. This week ST for $180 and HD discount. 

I'm happy


----------



## rainydave

Just got this email from DirecTv.



> Our records indicated that auto bill pay is NOT set up on your account. This puts you at risk of losing your monthly FREE HD Access credit. Please sign in to your account at directv.com within one week of receiving this notice and register for auto bill pay to ensure you continue to receive Free HD Access. Failure to do so will result in the $10 per month HD Access credit being removed from your account.


I thought they set me up when I did the call to get the free HD. Guess not.


----------



## HDJulie

rainydave said:


> Just got this email from DirecTv.
> 
> 
> 
> Our records indicated that auto bill pay is NOT set up on your account. This puts you at risk of losing your monthly FREE HD Access credit. Please sign in to your account at directv.com within one week of receiving this notice and register for auto bill pay to ensure you continue to receive Free HD Access. Failure to do so will result in the $10 per month HD Access credit being removed from your account.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they set me up when I did the call to get the free HD. Guess not.
Click to expand...

Yep, I just got the same email. I was not enrolled in auto bill pay so I went ahead & set that up.


----------



## David Ortiz

HDJulie said:


> Yep, I just got the same email. I was not enrolled in auto bill pay so I went ahead & set that up.


Same here.


----------



## vthokies1996

Got the email also. I gave the CSR my cc info to setup autopay but noticed a few days later that it still said Not Enrolled next to Auto Payment. I'll set it up online tomorrow.


----------



## nettodtv

Ok guys here goes, I signed up in May which just missed the free HD for life, but I don't understand why they just wont give it to me? I have signed up for auto pay. Here is what I have Choice Ultimate with a $29 dollar, which there is a 12 month credit for being a new customer, credit for free starz and showtime for three months. I also have the hd extra pack free for three months. I have Sunday Ticket with the 6 $20 credits. Now I am not buying the fact that I have too many credits that it wont happen. The CSR says that it isnt even popping up on their screen to even add it. I believe that I should have free HD just like everyone else does. Should I give up and throw in the towel or what. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## schlar01

As per usual, DirecTV is full of stupid. I called in to get the NFLST discount and they gave me the 24 month HD credit........never mentioned auto pay. Then I get this email



> Dear ,
> 
> Our records indicated that auto bill pay is NOT set up on your account. This puts you at risk of losing your monthly FREE HD Access credit. Please sign in to your account at directv.com within one week of receiving this notice and register for auto bill pay to ensure you continue to receive Free HD Access. Failure to do so will result in the $10 per month HD Access credit being removed from your account.
> 
> If you feel you are receiving this message in error, please call DIRECTV customer care at 1-800-531-5000 and a representative will be happy to assist you.
> 
> Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. We value your business.


So do I need to call these idiots or what? I have DirecTV bill WellsFargo electronically. Whenever I click on any of the statements on D*'s website it always says I can't view them because I have billpay though another provider, or something like that.

Either they should have told me about this before I took the credit OR they shouldn't have sent me the email. So which is it?

Seems like this has been happening to many people - very questionable thing IMO. Its almost bait and switch, or something like that. You can't give someone a credit, then later tell them that they aren't eligible for the credit you already gave them unless they jump through hoops. Yet another example of why D* gets an F from the BBB.


----------



## Justin85

nettodtv, CSRs are only able to give credits/promos that are listed. Other than that, their are very limited instances where they could manually issue a credit. I would recommend contacting the Customer Advocate Team, it may or may not work. For some customers though, I'm sure its just not going to happen, not everyone will qualify.



> Customer Advocate Team
> If you are not 100% satisfied I want to know!
> E-MAIL: Ellen Filipiak, Sr. Vice President Customer Care


----------



## Blaze

This is Interesting guys....

Also read post 10..

http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-forum/215797-free-hd-access-existing-customers.html


----------



## Hoosier205

schlar01 said:


> As per usual, DirecTV is full of stupid. I called in to get the NFLST discount and they gave me the 24 month HD credit........never mentioned auto pay. Then I get this email
> 
> So do I need to call these idiots or what? I have DirecTV bill WellsFargo electronically. Whenever I click on any of the statements on D*'s website it always says I can't view them because I have billpay though another provider, or something like that.
> 
> Either they should have told me about this before I took the credit OR they shouldn't have sent me the email. So which is it?
> 
> Seems like this has been happening to many people - very questionable thing IMO. Its almost bait and switch, or something like that. You can't give someone a credit, then later tell them that they aren't eligible for the credit you already gave them unless they jump through hoops. Yet another example of why D* gets an F from the BBB.


Can you be just a little more dramatic? Just a little...that's all I ask.

Autopay is one of the requirements for eligibility and has been from the very beginning.


----------



## schlar01

Hoosier205 said:


> Can you be just a little more dramatic? Just a little...that's all I ask.
> 
> Autopay is one of the requirements for eligibility and has been from the very beginning.


That nice, too bad they don't actually disclose that to their customers. Why do people always stand up for dishonest business practices?

It doesn't seem that I'm alone when it comes to having DirecTV not disclose this. I expect their CS reps to actually KNOW what the requirements are. THEY are responsible for disclosing conditions.

I don't really want to give D* access to my bank account, given how many times they have screwed up my bill. It happens all the time. I was in Australia about 6 months ago and I get a bill for almost $300 because they more than double billed me. Yeah, I want that going through with an automatic payment.........


----------



## Hoosier205

schlar01 said:


> That nice, too bad they don't actually disclose that to their customers.


Umm...yes they do.



schlar01 said:


> Why do people always stand up for dishonest business practices?:


...and which "dishonest" business practices might those be?

If you're so unhappy, leave. BTW, you as a consumer are also responsible for being aware of the terms and conditions before agreeing to something. "To be eligible you must activate and maintain the CHOICE package or above, at least one (1) HD receiver, HD Access and enrollment in Auto Bill pay."


----------



## schlar01

Hoosier205 said:


> Umm...yes they do.
> 
> ...and which "dishonest" business practices might those be?
> 
> If you're so unhappy, leave.


Fanboy, I already stated that when I called in about the NFLST deal they gave me this credit and they did NOT disclose any conditions, thus the email. Most normal people would consider it dishonest to give someone a credit and later tell them that they are not eligible unless they jump through hoops that you may not be willing to jump through. I don't want the trainwreck billing department of D* to have access to my checking account. They are beyond a joke and I've been overbilled several times, as I've already stated.

God forbid I'd actually control my own money.

I'd be happy to leave when they let everyone in on the NFLST. Their "award winning" customer service is a train wreck. If they'd do their jobs, I wouldn't have to call back in and see if I can still keep the credits they've already promised me.............but then later retracted pending my agreement on undisclosed conditions.

Its the same old same old for a company that has been given an F by the BBB for a reason.

All I expect is honesty, which is something they clearly can't offer.


----------



## Hoosier205

schlar01 said:


> Fanboy, I already stated that when I called in about the NFLST deal they gave me this credit and they did NOT disclose any conditions, thus the email. Most normal people would consider it dishonest to give someone a credit and later tell them that they are not eligible unless they jump through hoops that you may not be willing to jump through. I don't want the trainwreck billing department of D* to have access to my checking account. They are beyond a joke and I've been overbilled several times, as I've already stated.
> 
> God forbid I'd actually control my own money.
> 
> I'd be happy to leave when they let everyone in on the NFLST. Their "award winning" customer service is a train wreck. If they'd do their jobs, I wouldn't have to call back in and see if I can still keep the credits they've already promised me.............but then later retracted pending my agreement on undisclosed conditions.
> 
> Its the same old same old for a company that has been given an F by the BBB for a reason.
> 
> All I expect is honesty, which is something they clearly can't offer.


Yikes, you're confused beyond belief.


The terms and conditions associated with the offer are built into the script used when offering it to you. I am absolutely sure that you were told what they were, regardless of what you may say now. Either way, it's a special offer. If you don't want it because of the autopay stipulation, simply don't take it. Not a big deal.
When they let everyone in on NFLST? Who? The NFL? DirecTV? It is an exclusive deal for a reason. It always has been and it always will be. DirecTV won the bidding.
If you don't want to abide by the requirements, you are not eligible for the offer. That is your decision to make.
You really do not understand the grading system used by the BBB. You get a good grade when you pay them for one. Their grading systems is about as inaccurate as it can possibly be.
You yet to mention anything they said or did which was dishonest.

You've taken such a simple issue and completely turned it upside down. Tone down the rhetoric. If you don't want the deal, don't take it. No need to act as if a crime against humanity has been committed.

Oh, and if you insist on calling me a fanboy because I choose to tell you how it really is...get the title right. It's just belong my avatar: DirecTV Apologists (Realists) Club - *President*


----------



## nettodtv

nettodtv said:


> Ok guys here goes, I signed up in May which just missed the free HD for life, but I don't understand why they just wont give it to me? I have signed up for auto pay. Here is what I have Choice Ultimate with a $29 dollar, which there is a 12 month credit for being a new customer, credit for free starz and showtime for three months. I also have the hd extra pack free for three months. I have Sunday Ticket with the 6 $20 credits. Now I am not buying the fact that I have too many credits that it wont happen. The CSR says that it isnt even popping up on their screen to even add it. I believe that I should have free HD just like everyone else does. Should I give up and throw in the towel or what. Any help would be appreciated.


Enough of the bickering does anyone have any thoughts on this.


----------



## alhurricane

I posted the other day that it only took a few minutes on the phone to get the free HD for 24 months. However, I do not see anything listed under my Recent Activity. Should that have shown up right away?


----------



## missparker10

I'm having a similar issue to nettodtv. I have been a subscriber since 2003 I believe. I am already enrolled in autopay. I currently subscribe to HD programming. I called in and was told that I don't qualify for the offer at this time. Because I am getting a $7 DVR service fee credit and I wanted HD Extra pack so I signed up for it but it's free for the first 3 months, which I don't even care about. I really want the HD free for 24 months. I'm a little confused too. I can't understand why I don't qualify. I did see in this thread people saying they already had credits listed on their account and can still get the HD free offer.

She did say to call back when one of those credits disappear and I mentioned I was afraid I might miss out on it in case it was something that was only going to be offered for a limited time. Keeping in mind whatever CSR's say isn't always true, she said it was a deal that was going to be hanging around for "Quite some time".

Guess I'll wait and call back at a later date.


----------



## Mark Walters

nettodtv said:


> Enough of the bickering does anyone have any thoughts on this.


Nah - screw the $10 credit for HD. Ask them for free service. Sounds like you deserve it.  When a business offers a new subscriber some special offers, that's what you get. In a few weeks, the new subscribers will be offered something different than what is offered now. The popular NFL Sunday Ticket sign up offer will return, and those that signed up for D* before the NFLST offer launches will not get the NFLST offer. They will get the deal they signed up with.


----------



## mdavej

missparker10 said:


> ... I mentioned I was afraid I might miss out on it in case it was something that was only going to be offered for a limited time. Keeping in mind whatever CSR's say isn't always true, she said it was a deal that was going to be hanging around for "Quite some time".


D* doc at the top of this thread says offer is available from 6/5/10 - 7/21/10.


----------



## James Long

nettodtv said:


> nettodtv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys here goes, I signed up in May which just missed the free HD for life, but I don't understand why they just wont give it to me? I have signed up for auto pay. Here is what I have Choice Ultimate with a $29 dollar, which there is a 12 month credit for being a new customer, credit for free starz and showtime for three months. I also have the hd extra pack free for three months. I have Sunday Ticket with the 6 $20 credits. Now I am not buying the fact that I have too many credits that it wont happen. The CSR says that it isnt even popping up on their screen to even add it. I believe that I should have free HD just like everyone else does. Should I give up and throw in the towel or what. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of the bickering does anyone have any thoughts on this.
Click to expand...

Thoughts? Yes. Will you like my thoughts? Probably not.

Don't you have enough free stuff from DirecTV? The deal was good when you accepted it ... why should DirecTV sweeten it now? If you signed up today would you be able to get all of those credits plus free HD?



Hoosier205 said:


> Autopay is one of the requirements for eligibility and has been from the very beginning.


Note that he has autopay ... DirecTV takes their payment directly from Wells Fargo. Why that doesn't count as autopay is a valid question.


----------



## gully_foyle

nettodtv said:


> Enough of the bickering does anyone have any thoughts on this.


My thoughts are, in order: 
1) When your term is up, are you going to stick around? 
2) If not, I gotta wonder why DirecTV bothers.
3) My bill probably subsidizes this giveaway.
4) A $200/month service for $29/month, free install and equipment, and you're complaining?!?
5) &%!$*#


----------



## gully_foyle

schlar01 said:


> As per usual, DirecTV is full of stupid. I called in to get the NFLST discount and they gave me the 24 month HD credit........never mentioned auto pay. Then I get this email
> 
> So do I need to call these idiots or what? I have DirecTV bill WellsFargo electronically. Whenever I click on any of the statements on D*'s website it always says I can't view them because I have billpay though another provider, or something like that.
> 
> Either they should have told me about this before I took the credit OR they shouldn't have sent me the email. So which is it?
> 
> Seems like this has been happening to many people - very questionable thing IMO. Its almost bait and switch, or something like that. You can't give someone a credit, then later tell them that they aren't eligible for the credit you already gave them unless they jump through hoops. Yet another example of why D* gets an F from the BBB.


I guess that having a paperless billing (where you still have control over when they actually get paid) isn't the same as autopay, where they debit your account on their own.


----------



## Blaze

I wonder if anyone can answer this question say i get HD which is for 24 months which i Currently have (SD), 
Am i required to keep HD or can i cancel it and get my (SD) off the HD receiver?


----------



## Carl Spock

^ Blaze, I believe once you have HD boxes, you have to have HD service but I could well be wrong. It's been a while since this has come up but my often faulty memory tells me this is the answer.



alhurricane said:


> I posted the other day that it only took a few minutes on the phone to get the free HD for 24 months. However, I do not see anything listed under my Recent Activity. Should that have shown up right away?


In my case it showed up right away with this notation:

HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc


----------



## Bofurley

I received this email yesterday, so this should end all the discussions concerning not signing up for auto bill pay.
I will sign up next week for the bill pay, really don't want to but the discount off sets my desires.
"Our records indicated that auto bill pay is NOT set up on your account. This puts you at risk of losing your monthly FREE HD Access credit. Please sign in to your account at directv.com within one week of receiving this notice and register for auto bill pay to ensure you continue to receive Free HD Access. Failure to do so will result in the $10 per month HD Access credit being removed from your account"


----------



## nettodtv

gully_foyle said:


> My thoughts are, in order:
> 1) When your term is up, are you going to stick around?
> 2) If not, I gotta wonder why DirecTV bothers.
> 3) My bill probably subsidizes this giveaway.
> 4) A $200/month service for $29/month, free install and equipment, and you're complaining?!?
> 5) &%!$*#


1. Yes unless things change, I am satisfied with D*
2. To keep an a holes like me, I try to get the best deal I can get, this is America not the Soviet Union.
3. Im sure they love you at D*
4. $200 service that is laughable, sure I had a free install, but who the hell doesn't do free install. I could have done it myself if that is what you wanted. Also I have upgraded equipment which I have paid for. Who is complaining, I am just trying to make a good deal.
5. Only in America!!!!:hurah:


----------



## nettodtv

James Long said:


> Thoughts? Yes. Will you like my thoughts? Probably not.
> 
> Don't you have enough free stuff from DirecTV? The deal was good when you accepted it ... why should DirecTV sweeten it now? If you signed up today would you be able to get all of those credits plus free HD?
> 
> To answer your first question no. Not when the service is now a free service for a lot of people including new subscribers and most existing subs. Why wouldn't it just be standard? You are correct they don't have to sweeten it now, but hey why not try huh. If I did sign up today I could get a better deal and free HD.


----------



## bear263

I have a question that that nobody has addressed so far:

No where does it stipulate in the offer (that I have had read) that this is only for the standard HD access. While I understand it is a $10 credit which implies standard HD service, the promo says "HD service for Free". 

Quote
"Get DIRECTV HD service FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer."

The service is not defined as only standard HD channels.

So under the assumption HD is HD no matter what the channel is;

Could an argument be made that this offer should include the HD Extra pack also?


----------



## Carl Spock

If one takes this point of view, all premium HD channels should also now be free, not just the half a dozen under the HD Extra Pack. 

I don't think you'll win that argument, either. :nono:

Nice try, though.

Reminds me of the stereo store that had a commercial with a guy in a gorilla suit, jumping around and saying this receiver was on sale for only $299 bananas. A customer came in with 299 bananas to take the receiver. The store wisely gave it to him and immediately put a disclaimer on the TV commercial. It was worth every banana in the free press they got.


----------



## Mark Walters

nettodtv said:


> James Long said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Yes. Will you like my thoughts? Probably not.
> 
> Don't you have enough free stuff from DirecTV? The deal was good when you accepted it ... why should DirecTV sweeten it now? If you signed up today would you be able to get all of those credits plus free HD?
> 
> To answer your first question no. Not when the service is now a free service for a lot of people including new subscribers and most existing subs. Why wouldn't it just be standard? You are correct they don't have to sweeten it now, but hey why not try huh. If I did sign up today I could get a better deal and free HD.
> 
> 
> 
> :listenup: You're a new subscriber. You are not a high priority when it comes to D*'s most loyal customers. This is business 101 not entitlements 101. You received the offer you signed up for. Be happy with what you have; enjoy the service for a few years and you'll be on the valued list. Right now you're getting a better plan than everybody else. So stop, because nobody cares about your lack of satisfaction. And quite frankly you sound like a rug rat who has five pieces of candy but wants the one he can't have rather than being grateful. You have the best package and rate on your block loaded with freebies, so quit fussing and wake up. :scratch:
Click to expand...


----------



## bear263

Carl Spock said:


> If one takes this point of view, all premium HD channels should also now be free, not just the half a dozen under the HD Extra Pack.
> 
> I don't think you'll win that argument, either. :nono:
> 
> Nice try, though.
> 
> Reminds me of the stereo store that had a commercial with a guy in a gorilla suit, jumping around and saying this receiver was on sale for only $299 bananas. A customer came in with 299 bananas to take the receiver. The store wisely gave it to him and immediately put a disclaimer on the TV commercial. It was worth every banana in the free press they got.


You have a point. But if you have HD access already and then subscribe to HBO, Showtime...etc..., you automatically get the HD versions for the subscription.

So what your saying is, if the HD extra pack is a premium package? Then I could understand.


----------



## Carl Spock

^ It's something in between, but with the extra charge, more like a premium channel that way.

*Nettodtv*: You are subscribing to a TV satellite service. You did not just win the lottery. The anwer is no.


----------



## Hdhead

(Philosophical comment) The entitlement mentality gets more entrenched in our society everyday.


----------



## Dolly

Bofurley said:


> I received this email yesterday, so this should end all the discussions concerning not signing up for auto bill pay.
> I will sign up next week for the bill pay, really don't want to but the discount off sets my desires.
> "Our records indicated that auto bill pay is NOT set up on your account. This puts you at risk of losing your monthly FREE HD Access credit. Please sign in to your account at directv.com within one week of receiving this notice and register for auto bill pay to ensure you continue to receive Free HD Access. Failure to do so will result in the $10 per month HD Access credit being removed from your account"


I also got that same email, but I did sign up for the auto pay. So far two D*'s CSRs have told me that I am indeed signed up for auto pay, but my site at D* still shows auto
pay--not enrolled! I love D*, but how a sucessful company gets so many things mixed up I'll never know


----------



## dcandmc

Hoosier205 said:


> The terms and conditions associated with the offer are built into the script used when offering it to you. I am absolutely sure that you were told what they were, regardless of what you may say now.


I'm very surprised to learn that you were listening in on my conversation with the D* CSR when I called in about the 24 month HD credit, and even more surprised to learn that you and I apparently heard two completely different conversations! "Absolutely sure" that I was told about the autopay requirement, huh? Put your smugness aside for just a second, Mr. president, and consider that it may be possible that in many cases (including mine), there was no mention of autopay when CSRs signed customers up for the 24 month HD credit.


----------



## nettodtv

Hdhead said:


> (Philosophical comment) The entitlement mentality gets more entrenched in our society everyday.


I think that lack of persistence and laziness is entrenched in our society everyday. This is a dog eat dog world. What is wrong with trying to get the best deal possible? I love D* and unless some unforseen circumstance comes up I will stay with them for a while.


----------



## vthokies1996

Dolly said:


> I also got that same email, but I did sign up for the auto pay. So far two D*'s CSRs have told me that I am indeed signed up for auto pay, but my site at D* still shows auto
> pay--not enrolled! I love D*, but how a sucessful company gets so many things mixed up I'll never know


Same thing happened to me. I thought I enrolled when I got the discount. Gave my cc# to the CSR several times. I noticed a week later it still said Not Enrolled next to Auto Payment. Got the email last night. When I clicked on the Enroll now link, my credit card was there so all I had to do was click a button to activate auto pay. So it appears they got my cc info but didn't actually complete the enrollment in auto pay. I'm set up now.


----------



## Hoosier205

dcandmc said:


> I'm very surprised to learn that you were listening in on my conversation with the D* CSR when I called in about the 24 month HD credit, and even more surprised to learn that you and I apparently heard two completely different conversations! "Absolutely sure" that I was told about the autopay requirement, huh? Put your smugness aside for just a second, Mr. president, and consider that it may be possible that in many cases (including mine), there was no mention of autopay when CSRs signed customers up for the 24 month HD credit.


That just about sums it up. There sure have been a lot of hissy fits around here lately.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

...then there are those folks who specifically asked 2-3 times if autopay was required and were told NO. In addition, a number of accounts may indicate they are not eligible for autopay, because they have "affiliated" bundle pricing with AT&T, Verizon, etc.

Therefore...some folks simply won't have/need autopay to qualify for this promotion.

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## schlar01

Hoosier205 said:


> Yikes, you're confused beyond belief.
> 
> 
> The terms and conditions associated with the offer are built into the script used when offering it to you. I am absolutely sure that you were told what they were, regardless of what you may say now. Either way, it's a special offer. If you don't want it because of the autopay stipulation, simply don't take it. Not a big deal.
> When they let everyone in on NFLST? Who? The NFL? DirecTV? It is an exclusive deal for a reason. It always has been and it always will be. DirecTV won the bidding.
> If you don't want to abide by the requirements, you are not eligible for the offer. That is your decision to make.
> You really do not understand the grading system used by the BBB. You get a good grade when you pay them for one. Their grading systems is about as inaccurate as it can possibly be.
> You yet to mention anything they said or did which was dishonest.
> 
> You've taken such a simple issue and completely turned it upside down. Tone down the rhetoric. If you don't want the deal, don't take it. No need to act as if a crime against humanity has been committed.
> 
> Oh, and if you insist on calling me a fanboy because I choose to tell you how it really is...get the title right. It's just belong my avatar: DirecTV Apologists (Realists) Club - *President*


Yeah, I don't know what was said........I was on the actual call. Why would someone suggest that I was told something when I was on the damn phone call and I know what was said?


----------



## Hoosier205

schlar01 said:


> Yeah, I don't know what was said........I was on the actual call. Why would someone suggest that I was told something when I was on the damn phone call and I know what was said?


Is this day two of your temper tantrum? Do you want the offer or not? Enroll in autopay if you want to qualify. Get over it.


----------



## longrider

I am going to wait and see what happens on the autopay. I normally refuse to do autopay but for $10 a month I will do it (with a credit card, they will never get access to my checking account) When I requested the free HD she did not even mention autopay so i will wait until I either get the email or the discount disappears to sign up


----------



## billsharpe

longrider said:


> I am going to wait and see what happens on the autopay. I normally refuse to do autopay but for $10 a month I will do it (with a credit card, they will never get access to my checking account) When I requested the free HD she did not even mention autopay so i will wait until I either get the email or the discount disappears to sign up


The discount showed up on my bill "recent activity" the day I signed up. And there was no mention of autoplay in my discussions with the very helpful CSR.


----------



## longrider

billsharpe said:


> The discount showed up on my bill "recent activity" the day I signed up. And there was no mention of autoplay in my discussions with the very helpful CSR.


That is exactly my situation including the helpful CSR. My account shows the discount, I am enrolled in paperless statements (which I have been for years) and not enrolled in autopay


----------



## HDinLEXplease

Can't see this email correctly? View an online version.
To ensure delivery, add [email protected] & [email protected] to your address book.

FREE HD ACCESS

Dear ,

Our records indicated that auto bill pay is NOT set up on your account. This puts you at risk of losing your monthly FREE HD Access credit. Please sign in to your account at directv.com within one week of receiving this notice and register for auto bill pay to ensure you continue to receive Free HD Access. Failure to do so will result in the $10 per month HD Access credit being removed from your account.

If you feel you are receiving this message in error, please call DIRECTV customer care at 1-800-531-5000 and a representative will be happy to assist you. 
Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. We value your business.

YOUR EMAIL SUBSCRIPTION
This email was sent to . You have asked to receive DIRECTV email alerts. To view/change your current DIRECTV email subscriptions or change your email address, manage your email here.

To unsubscribe from all DIRECTV emails, please click here to unsubscribe or write to DIRECTV Opt Out, 1050 17th Street, Suite 2100, Denver, CO 80265.

QUESTIONS OR COMMENTS?
Replies to this email address cannot be answered. For questions/concerns, email DIRECTV Customer Care here.

©2010 DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo are trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. All other trademarks and service marks are the property of their respective owners.

Privacy Policy

When I called I had to set-up auto-pay and gave them a credit card number. Why I got this e-mail I don't know. So when I logged into my account sure enough auto-pay was no set up so I had to do it myself online.


----------



## dcandmc

Hoosier205 said:


> That just about sums it up. There sure have been a lot of hissy fits around here lately.


Hissy fit? I don't think so. You've stated over and over again that if you don't like the terms of the discount, than don't sign up, and I completely agree with that sentiment. However, when you say that you're "absolutely sure" that myself and lots of others were given all the terms (i.e. autopay) when we were on the phone with the D* CSR, when that was emphatically not the case as we have reported, then you're calling into question my integrity, and I take exception to that.

D* has a problem with how they've administered this credit, and you have a problem with sticking your foot in your mouth.


----------



## MacUserG

Carl Spock said:


> I've never seen this offer before. If this exists, it could be a wonderful loophole in the system. _Trade in your old DVR for a HR24 for only $99._ I'd do that. I expect others here would, too.
> 
> *MacUserG*, can you please stay on top of this for us? If you do get your HR24, can you post that here? Especially, could you look on your online account and give us the promo code that will show up next to the $99 charge? That info could be golden.
> 
> Thanks. It's this kind of communication that makes this forum so invaluable.


Well, my week long euphoria has once again been strucked down by the cold reality of being a directv customer. Seems the lovely rep that I talked to put my order in as replacing my current SD Directivo for a crappy HR receiver and adding MRV, and not a HR DVR+MRV. Cancelled my order with the installer on site, since they said that the HR DVR would cost me an additional $149! So...very....upset... 

On phone now with second customer service rep after i got disconnected from the first one since she hold me on hold for over 30 minutes trying to get this mess sorted out....


----------



## justice2

To you all


----------



## Carl Spock

MacUserG said:


> Well, my week long euphoria has once again been strucked down by the cold reality of being a directv customer.


There goes our ace in the hole. Too bad.

I don't know a soul who likes dealing with DirecTV on the phone. Hang in there. Remember, you can always say this is not what I expected, put down the phone, and call back tomorrow. Undoubtedly the story you're told then will be different. It always is.

Good luck!


----------



## gilviv

HDinLEXplease said:


> Can't see this email correctly? View an online version.
> To ensure delivery, add [email protected] & [email protected] to your address book.
> 
> FREE HD ACCESS
> 
> Dear ,
> 
> Our records indicated that auto bill pay is NOT set up on your account. This puts you at risk of losing your monthly FREE HD Access credit. Please sign in to your account at directv.com within one week of receiving this notice and register for auto bill pay to ensure you continue to receive Free HD Access. Failure to do so will result in the $10 per month HD Access credit being removed from your account.
> 
> If you feel you are receiving this message in error, please call DIRECTV customer care at 1-800-531-5000 and a representative will be happy to assist you.
> Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. We value your business.
> 
> YOUR EMAIL SUBSCRIPTION
> This email was sent to . You have asked to receive DIRECTV email alerts. To view/change your current DIRECTV email subscriptions or change your email address, manage your email here.
> 
> To unsubscribe from all DIRECTV emails, please click here to unsubscribe or write to DIRECTV Opt Out, 1050 17th Street, Suite 2100, Denver, CO 80265.
> 
> QUESTIONS OR COMMENTS?
> Replies to this email address cannot be answered. For questions/concerns, email DIRECTV Customer Care here.
> 
> ©2010 DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo are trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. All other trademarks and service marks are the property of their respective owners.
> 
> Privacy Policy
> 
> When I called I had to set-up auto-pay and gave them a credit card number. Why I got this e-mail I don't know. So when I logged into my account sure enough auto-pay was no set up so I had to do it myself online.


Well I too received this e-mail requirring AUTOPAY although I was told by a SR. CSR at the begining of the month that my 2 years of free HD access would not require any sign up to AUTOPAY, "just the fact that my account was in good standing" and my years with D*qualified me. My conversation today with Customer Ret. says otherwise, like the e-mail states and like D* pointed out, AUTOPAY will be required of ALL of us whom were given the 2 years FREE HD ACCESS. NO EXEMPTIONS! So folks expect the AUTOPAY E-mail soon if you are not enrolled and were given the HD ACCESS FREE for the 2 years!


----------



## JLucPicard

schlar01 said:


> I have DirecTV bill WellsFargo electronically. Whenever I click on any of the statements on D*'s website it always says I can't view them because I have billpay though another provider, or something like that.





James Long said:


> Note that he has autopay ... DirecTV takes their payment directly from Wells Fargo. Why that doesn't count as autopay is a valid question.


A while back I had set my Bill-Pay with my bank account to get statements from my utility company (it was also availabe for my DirecTV account, but I did that online through DirecTv.com anyway, so I didn't use if for them). A while later, I tried to sign up with another party that offered online statements/payment options for paying utilities. They said I was unable to sign up with them because I was already using another provider. That "other provider" turned out to be my bank account because I was getting utility bills (and paying throuhg Bill-Pay at the time I signed up) through my bank's bill pay service (which happened to be Wells Fargo at that time).

That arrangement would NOT qualify as auto-pay with DirecTV because it really isn't "auto-pay". I still controlled if, when, and how much DirecTV was paid - they did not have the direct access to post the charges.

That type of arrangement could also be the reason that schlar01 is not able to view the statements on DirecTV's web site - just as I experienced with my utility company.

As for the e-mails going out now indicating that people don't qualify for the offer because their account is NOT set up for auto-pay, this wouldn't be the first time that a CSR was ignorant of the requirement, didn't understand the requirement, or didn't actually state that it was a requirement. Those oversights/omissions have happened in the past and apparently continue to happen (anybody see any similarities to the "I was NEVER told I was LEASING this equipment" or "I was never told I was agreeing to a two year commitment" arguments???).

Obviously DirecTV's audit process is finding people who don't meet the requirements of the offer and are notifying them of this fact. As bad as it may seem, I see this as a better solution than just disqualifying those people from the offer without any notice until they keep getting billed for HD Access without the corresponding credit - especially if it is a limited time offer.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Carl Spock said:


> I don't know a soul who likes dealing with DirecTV on the phone.


....one soul present and accounted for....even if it happens very infrequently.


----------



## Blaze

So if i understand this they will Phase out all old Receivers by Sept 2011..

Which will force Customers in getting New Receivers.



> Allows a more orderly transition of subscribers to new Ka-band
> services


http://licensing.fcc.gov/ibfsweb/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=704752


----------



## Blaze

Mark Walters said:


> nettodtv said:
> 
> 
> 
> :listenup: You're a new subscriber. You are not a high priority when it comes to D*'s most loyal customers. This is business 101 not entitlements 101. You received the offer you signed up for. Be happy with what you have; enjoy the service for a few years and you'll be on the valued list. Right now you're getting a better plan than everybody else. So stop, because nobody cares about your lack of satisfaction. And quite frankly you sound like a rug rat who has five pieces of candy but wants the one he can't have rather than being grateful. You have the best package and rate on your block loaded with freebies, so quit fussing and wake up. :scratch:
> 
> 
> 
> New Customers must be high priority they offered this "FREE FOR LIFE HD ACCESS".
> You would think Loyal customers would get this only as a gift....
Click to expand...


----------



## Christopher Gould

Blaze said:


> So if i understand this they will Phase out all old Receivers by Sept 2011..
> 
> Which will force Customers in getting New Receivers.
> 
> http://licensing.fcc.gov/ibfsweb/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=704752


this was only for 72.5 local customers


----------



## dishrich

Christopher Gould said:


> this was only for 72.5 local customers


Correct, which they have already done in about 1/2 dozen 72.5 markets.
They also are doing this to an extent on the remaining 72.5 markets - anytime they do a movers, they will always put in a slimline w/no 72.5 dish, & replace all existing SD receivers w/HD boxes (or sometimes R22's). This is regardless if the sub is SD or HD.


----------



## Blaze

MacUserG said:


> Well, my week long euphoria has once again been strucked down by the cold reality of being a directv customer. Seems the lovely rep that I talked to put my order in as replacing my current SD Directivo for a crappy HR receiver and adding MRV, and not a HR DVR+MRV. Cancelled my order with the installer on site, since they said that the HR DVR would cost me an additional $149! So...very....upset...
> 
> On phone now with second customer service rep after i got disconnected from the first one since she hold me on hold for over 30 minutes trying to get this mess sorted out....


Don't talk to (CSR),

Call the Directv Customer Retention Department..


----------



## gully_foyle

longrider said:


> I am going to wait and see what happens on the autopay. I normally refuse to do autopay but for $10 a month I will do it (with a credit card, they will never get access to my checking account) When I requested the free HD she did not even mention autopay so i will wait until I either get the email or the discount disappears to sign up


And that's the secret. Use a credit card. If they overbill or otherwise screw up, federal credit card laws give you rights you don't have with a checking account. You also avoid issues like overdrafts.


----------



## gully_foyle

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ....one soul present and accounted for....even if it happens very infrequently.


I never have an issue unless I bring one myself.


----------



## guffy1

Heres a new twist to the Autopay controversy. When I called to get my Free HD credit I was informed that I was not set up for Auto Pay and If I would be willing to set it up I could get the credit for 24 months. No problem, Im not big on all the conspiracy theories and paranoia that seem to go on around here regarding Auto Pay, so I took the time to give out all my info over the phone, and I got the credit for 24 months. Sweet, 10 minutes on the phone for a $240 credit over 2 years. Easy pickings, NOT.....

Today I get an email from the circus clowns at Directv saying that Im not currently set up for Auto Pay and that my 24 month Free HD credit is in jeopardy if I dont sign up for Auto Pay. Does anyone else smell the cotton candy and peanuts in the air? Is that elephant crap I smell?


----------



## MacUserG

Carl Spock said:


> There goes our ace in the hole. Too bad.
> 
> I don't know a soul who likes dealing with DirecTV on the phone. Hang in there. Remember, you can always say this is not what I expected, put down the phone, and call back tomorrow. Undoubtedly the story you're told then will be different. It always is.
> 
> Good luck!


Why, why, why must it be this difficult?.... :bang

Okay---I gave it one last shot. So after 2.5 hours, 3 phone calls (1 disconnected), 3 different reps, 2 departments, and 1 supervisor later, I'm back on for next week. And I think it is going to be even better deal with $20 off for 12 months given to cover cost of DVR and MRV (plus the $10 off for FREE HD for 24 months). Just can't guarantee that I'll get the HR-24.

Lesson of the day...if at first you don't succeed, call back. Then call again.

and again...
and again...
and again....



(I'm going to ban myself for the blatant over-use of smilies).


----------



## Carl Spock

MacUserG said:


> Lesson of the day...if at first you don't succeed, call back. Then call again.
> 
> and again...
> and again...
> and again....


Until you score!












> (I'm going to ban myself for the blatant over-use of smilies).










Amateur!










And very nice work, BTW, *MacUserG*


----------



## Blaze

Christopher Gould said:


> this was only for 72.5 local customers


I Believe i fall within this group where do you check?


----------



## James Long

Blaze said:


> I Believe i fall within this group where do you check?


Do you subscribe to locals and have a second dish for 72.5?
If yes you likely qualify, if no -
Do you subscribe to locals, receive them and not have a second dish?
You do not qualify.
Do you subscribe to locals, not receive them and not have a second dish?
You may qualify.

If you don't subscribe to locals the best way to find out is to call DirecTV.
If you're not receiving the locals you're paying for check with DirecTV.


----------



## fl panthers

Is it to the point they are just giving the promo to eligible accounts w/out calling or do I have to call and call call till it gets done?


----------



## drpjr

fl panthers said:


> Is it to the point they are just giving the promo to eligible accounts w/out calling or do I have to call and call call till it gets done?


You shouldn't have to call and call and call again, but you do have to call. I just called. Frontline CSR set up autopay in about 3 minutes. Transferred me to get the HD credit. The whole thing from dail-up to hang-up about 9 minutes. Short and sweet.


----------



## Blaze

James Long said:


> If you don't subscribe to locals the best way to find out is to call DirecTV.
> If you're not receiving the locals you're paying for check with DirecTV.


Thank you James i will call.....


----------



## reubenray

I guess there is no hope for someone that already has the auto-pay?


----------



## Carl Spock

Sure, there is. I've had Auto-pay for years and I got the 24 month credit no problem. In fact, the first CSR I talked to told me right away I already qualified for the credit. It took the second CSR a little longer to figure it out but eventually he did.


----------



## betterdan

Why on Earth would you think that since you already qualify you might not get the credit?


----------



## reubenray

Then I will contact them next week after they figure out what is wrong with my HR20. (service call).


----------



## hasan

reubenray said:


> I guess there is no hope for someone that already has the auto-pay?


Of course there is. I've had auto-pay for years and it took me all of 5 minutes to get my 10/mo for 24 months credit.


----------



## JGL

vthokies1996 said:


> Same thing happened to me. I thought I enrolled when I got the discount. Gave my cc# to the CSR several times. I noticed a week later it still said Not Enrolled next to Auto Payment. Got the email last night. When I clicked on the Enroll now link, my credit card was there so all I had to do was click a button to activate auto pay. So it appears they got my cc info but didn't actually complete the enrollment in auto pay. I'm set up now.


According to a CSR I talked to in billing, be aware that you will probably have to manually pay this month's bill if autopay was set up after your billing statement date.

Since autopay deducts payment from your credit card on the billing statement date (and 15 days after billing date for debit cards), it won't 'kick in' until your next billing date.


----------



## johns70

reubenray said:


> Then I will contact them next week after they figure out what is wrong with my HR20. (service call).


Why after they figure out what is wrong with HR20 ?
Call now.
HD discount for 24 months has nothing to do with a bad DVR.


----------



## reubenray

johns70 said:


> Why after they figure out what is wrong with HR20 ?
> Call now.
> HD discount for 24 months has nothing to do with a bad DVR.


Mainly because I have a slight speech impediment due to being hard of hearing all my life and I *HATE* the voice part that you have to go through to get a live person. If I have to call them back about getting an equipment replacement I would want to do this and the $10 credit deal at the same time.


----------



## joed32

You may be able to do it with an E-mail, not sure but you could try.


----------



## Carl Spock

Heck, you can do it right on their website.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/hd/overview


----------



## Frrrunkis!

I'm getting ready to call again. I signed up for autopay online...then called them later in the day (about two weeks ago now), and I was told that autopay was not yet reflected on my account and to call back later. I called a week later...and they refused to give me the deal because my autopay signup still wasn't being reflected on my account. And I have a feeling that when I call now, I'm not going to to get anywhere because my online account still says I'm not enrolled in autopay...yet I have the e-mail that proves it. :nono2:

I guess I'll just keep waiting....


----------



## bigrig

I tried it with an email, they said to call. 

I called today and the CSR said they could only offer me one year of free HD. I said others were getting two, but she wouldn't budge. Blah.

Matt


----------



## txtommy

reubenray said:


> I guess there is no hope for someone that already has the auto-pay?


I've been on auto-pay for a couple years and I was approved for the $10/m credit in about 2 minutes. I checked a few days later and the first month credit had already been applied.


----------



## wmb

bigrig said:


> I tried it with an email, they said to call.
> 
> I called today and the CSR said they could only offer me one year of free HD. I said others were getting two, but she wouldn't budge. Blah.
> 
> Matt


When I called today, I got the credit right off. Took a minute or two to apply it. Sounded like the credit did not expire. I'll have to check the bills going forward and call again if it ever goes away.

Yeah, I'm figuring on never having to pay a fee for HD again.

Anyhow, I wouldn't worry about how long the credit is for, just that you get the credit. If it stops, call and ask again.


----------



## camo

reubenray said:


> Mainly because I have a slight speech impediment due to being hard of hearing all my life and I *HATE* the voice part that you have to go through to get a live person. If I have to call them back about getting an equipment replacement I would want to do this and the $10 credit deal at the same time.


Does anyone know if there is a short cut on keypad directly to CSR? Hope someone can help you out.


----------



## The Merg

camo said:


> Does anyone know if there is a short cut on keypad directly to CSR? Hope someone can help you out.


I've read that hitting 00 quickly at the automated prompt is supposed to get you a CSR, but I haven't tried that.

- Merg


----------



## pfhague

Today I was able to get the $10 per month credit for 24 months for being a loyal customer. I had to talk to 2 csr' s. The first one I talked to said that I was eligible for the promotion but I would have to talk to another rep which I waited about ten minutes to speak to. Anyway this CSR thought I wanted to drop the HD access but when calling be specific that it is for the new HD promotion for a $10 credit for 24 months. I already had auto pay and paperless billing. Also to quicken the call, when prompted ask for customer service over the automated system. this will speed things up.


----------



## davring

OO at anytime will get a CSR.


----------



## yamaham

took 2 calls but i got 24mo free HD and $40 off a new HD rcvr (for being a longtime customer i.e. they wanted to get me into a contract)

i did have to sign up for auto pay.


----------



## hbeard

After reading all the posts I decided to take a shot at it.

I used the CSR number from gethuman.com (the quickest way to get to a real person for nearly 2000 companies (the 3rd number on the list is the 'Preferred' number and asks for a PIN number. DON'T PRESS OR SAY ANYTHING until it asks for you to verify your phone number).

I've got the old 'Total Choice' package plus $10 HD (and $7 DVR).

I simply said politely "I understand that I am eligible to receive a $10 credit for HD for the next 2 years" 

CSR verified that I am already on Autopay...and in just a few moments, confirmed that the change has been made. A couple minutes later, a $10 credit already shows up on my Account Overview on the website.

Folks...DON'T use a debit card for AutoPay. Use a REAL credit card! That way, if they screw up and take out too much, you have 60 days to dispute the charge with your credit card company...and no worries about them continuing to suck money out of your checking account if you need to cancel at some point. NEVER give any company permission to suck money directly from your checking account. (Initiating online bill pay from your bank is fine).

hbeard


----------



## Bob Coxner

hbeard said:


> Folks...DON'T use a debit card for AutoPay. Use a REAL credit card! That way, if they screw up and take out too much, you have 60 days to dispute the charge with your credit card company...and no worries about them continuing to suck money out of your checking account if you need to cancel at some point. NEVER give any company permission to suck money directly from your checking account. (Initiating online bill pay from your bank is fine).
> 
> hbeard


Or, if you're truly paranoid about autopay (as I am) then...

I created a virtual credit card (Visa Shopsafe, Bank of America) with a total value of $100 and expiring in 2 months. I used that to set up autopay. $100 is the limit of my liability and it expires soon anyway.

I then paid a month in advance by check. With a full credit balance there was no need for autopay to kick in, and it didn't. I'll simply continue to pay a month in advance. Autopay will never be a factor and the card number they have on file will be dead.

By the way, my account online still shows that I'm not enrolled in autopay, although the CSR set it up when I called for free HD. I didn't get the email that other people have gotten about enrolling, even though I've had a new billing period occur since the CSR set it up. I'm guessing that the fact autopay was not needed this month (due to a full balance credit) is the reason my account wasn't audited and generated an email. But, that's just a guess and I may eventually get the email. If I do, I'll create another virtual card and do the same trick.

A number of banks offer virtual credit cards. I highly recommend them. You could also do it with a prepaid card that you can get at Walmart, although that costs money.


----------



## Hoosier205

I'm not sure how to say this without it coming across with the wrong tone and such... 

If someone uses a debit card for Autopay and the amount DirecTV could potentially over-charge that person in a month is crippling...can wipe out what they have...the want for satellite television service may need to be reevaluated. I wouldn't feel comfortable walking a line that fine, personally.

It is all reversible. Mistakes happen and can be corrected. I wouldn't use a debit card, a credit card, or anything else for autopay unless I had a healthy enough income to accommodate any simple mistakes until they were corrected. Of course, I probably wouldn't pay for a premium service unless my finances were that healthy either. It's not like you will just be out that money. If the charges were in fact a mistake, they will be reversed as quickly as possible. 

DirecTV isn't going to hack your checking account, find out how much they can take you for, and drain you dry. Autopay, by any means, is perfectly safe in my book.


----------



## 1953

Called DTV this morning and received HD free for 24 months. Customer since 1999, autopay. 

Thanks to DBSTalk members for making me aware of this opportunity.


----------



## Machael

Hmmm...now I have to decide which credit I want to try for. The net $240 HD discount, or the net $120 NFLST credit.....

Decisions. decisions.....


----------



## manlius-ny

I signed up for autopay last night and called for the credit this morning. The first CSR was able to take care of it in about 5 minutes.


----------



## stewdog1

Machael said:


> Hmmm...now I have to decide which credit I want to try for. The net $240 HD discount, or the net $120 NFLST credit.....
> 
> Decisions. decisions.....


Why not both? Do this now, and in about a month call for the a better NFLST deal?


----------



## Machael

I'll give it a shot!


----------



## MyDogHasFleas

hilmar2k said:


> While I despise auto bill pay, I'd sign up for it for $10 a month off my bill. In fact, I'd probably use that $10 credit to add additional proramming.


I've been doing auto pay with all my utilities and credit card bills for years now. I've never had a problem that wasn't easily fixed. And it's so much more convenient. And, the money doesn't come out of my checking account until the last possible day, so more float for me.


----------



## rb5505

i haven't seen this answered, so i'll ask. this hd credit offer does or does not give you a new time committment?


----------



## Hoosier205

rb5505 said:


> i haven't seen this answered, so i'll ask. this hd credit offer does or does not give you a new time committment?


No


----------



## reubenray

Do you ask for customer service or billing?


----------



## billsharpe

reubenray said:


> Do you ask for customer service or billing?


I asked for promotions.

Worked great and pretty fast too


----------



## cforrest

I received the credit, along with a bunch of other credits, $15 off for 3 months and $20 off MLB for a bunch of months. Unfortunately I noticed my grandfathered DVR fee was gone. Had to call in and talk to 2 agents to get it fixed this morning. One agent told me when I added whole home dvr service that caused it, yet last bill had a month of whole home dvr with a dvr fee of $0, so then she put me back on hold and then transferred me to telco. Next one told me the Tivo I removed years ago caused it, told him the dvr fee has been included for years. He puts me on hold again and got it put back in & told me if I make any changes to my programming the fee will pop back up. I didn't make any changes from the get go, always had the same programming. What a hassle, but glad it's back. I don't think I'll be calling in for any credits anymore, rather have no DVR fee than risk losing it with my Premier package. Have to guard that grandfathered DVR fee, lol!


----------



## MizzouTiger

Called last night to get HD Access activated for my in-laws. They already had HD-capable equipment - (1) R22 and (3) H23's - since they live in an MPEG4 market (Columbia/Jefferson City, MO). Asked the CSR about activating HD for them and getting them the 24 month $10/month credit. She said they just needed to sign up for AutoPay. Gave the CSR their credit card number and she said everything was set. I forgot to ask to make sure the $10 credit had been applied also before I got off the phone. I got on to their DirecTv online account later last night and didn't see the credit. I e-mailed DirecTv and the response I got back was to call them back. Called back this morning and explained to the first CSR what had transpired the night before. She acknowledged that they had AutoPay set up, but said she couldn't apply the discount - Retention Department would have to do that - so she transferred me. That CSR looked at their account, saw that they had AutoPay set up and said that they did indeed qualify for the 24 month credit. Within a couple of minutes, she was done and I was off the phone. I logged back on to their online account and the discount is now showing up.


----------



## reubenray

Got it!


----------



## idigg

I got it under 5 minutes. Called main number, talked to Sarah. I asked "Is there any truth to getting free HD access if I have auto pay?". She said yes if you fall under two conditions. 1. Have auto pay (credit card or debit) and 2. Have Choice Xtra or above on your account.

She said I qualified. I asked if it signs me up for another 2 years, and she said it doesn't touch your contact date. Free HD access for 24minutes in under 5 minutes.

I love this site.


----------



## idigg

06/22/2010 XXXXXXXX9204 HD Access - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($0.50)

So it looks like my bill will be $10.50 less, as the tax is .50 cents each month.


----------



## philherz

I have bundled D* with Verizon internet, phone, & wireless.....all billed once per month by Verizon.

I think I saw that I can still get the $10 deal.

If that is correct, I was wondering the logistics of how the autopay would work.


----------



## Flukstercds

Just got the deal. Took 3 min to setup my auto-pay online. Then i waited for the email confirmation to arrive, took about 10 min.

Then i called CS and they gave me the credit in about 3 min.

Well worth the 6 min it took to get it :grin:


----------



## The Merg

philherz said:


> I have bundled D* with Verizon internet, phone, & wireless.....all billed once per month by Verizon.
> 
> I think I saw that I can still get the $10 deal.
> 
> If that is correct, I was wondering the logistics of how the autopay would work.


If you get the right CSR, they will realize that you paying via Verizon is a version of AutoPay and you should be able to get it.

- Merg


----------



## cforrest

philherz said:


> I have bundled D* with Verizon internet, phone, & wireless.....all billed once per month by Verizon.
> 
> I think I saw that I can still get the $10 deal.
> 
> If that is correct, I was wondering the logistics of how the autopay would work.


I got the discount and I have the FIOS Triple Play and my D* on one Verizon bill. So you should be able to get the discount, as I had no trouble getting it put on my account.


----------



## bigrig

bigrig said:


> I called today and the CSR said they could only offer me one year of free HD. I said others were getting two, but she wouldn't budge. Blah.


I didn't see anything in my recent activity on the website, so I called again, talked to two people again. This time the second person gave me the 24 months and it showed up on the website. Success! :goodjob:


----------



## ticmxman

missparker10 said:


> I'm having a similar issue to nettodtv. I have been a subscriber since 2003 I believe. I am already enrolled in autopay. I currently subscribe to HD programming. I called in and was told that I don't qualify for the offer at this time. Because I am getting a $7 DVR service fee credit and I wanted HD Extra pack so I signed up for it but it's free for the first 3 months, which I don't even care about. I really want the HD free for 24 months. I'm a little confused too. I can't understand why I don't qualify. I did see in this thread people saying they already had credits listed on their account and can still get the HD free offer.
> 
> She did say to call back when one of those credits disappear and I mentioned I was afraid I might miss out on it in case it was something that was only going to be offered for a limited time. Keeping in mind whatever CSR's say isn't always true, she said it was a deal that was going to be hanging around for "Quite some time".
> 
> Guess I'll wait and call back at a later date.


I'm in the same situation as you and was told to call back in sept. when my $7 credit expires. 
Will the promotion be in place in september?


----------



## Carl Spock

^ The expectation is that in some form or another, this promo will be in effect from now on. At some point, the HD Access fee will simply go away. Now, you know that old phrase about assumptions making an ass out of you and me, so nothing is in concrete but it would be a great surprise if it ever comes back.



reubenray said:


> Got it!


Excellent news.


----------



## Machael

stewdog1 said:


> Why not both? Do this now, and in about a month call for the a better NFLST deal?


Sweet! I just got the 24 month free HD access in about 5 minutes.

Now to wait until the first bill for NFLST to call again. 

I have to say, DTV's customer service has improved dramatically from the earlier days.


----------



## DaveC27

Interestingly Dish are threatening to drop 4 HD Disney Channels, saying that Disney wants too much for the carriage deal and now that Dish are offering free HD they have to control costs

http://www.deadline.com/2010/06/dish-network-drops-4-disney-hd-channels/

The channels are ABC Family HD, Disney Channel HD, Disney XD HD & ESPNews HD


----------



## James Long

DaveC27 said:


> Interestingly Dish are threatening to drop 4 HD Disney Channels, saying that Disney wants too much for the carriage deal and now that Dish are offering free HD they have to control costs
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2010/06/dish-network-drops-4-disney-hd-channels/
> 
> The channels are ABC Family HD, Disney Channel HD, Disney XD HD & ESPNews HD


ABC/Disney turned off the channels yesterday morning ... it is hard for DISH to carry channels when the provider pulls the feed. (We have been discussing it in the more appropriate forum on this site.)


----------



## rb5505

i thought it was the choice pkg and above to qualify as an existing customer, not the choice xtra?



idigg said:


> I got it under 5 minutes. Called main number, talked to Sarah. I asked "Is there any truth to getting free HD access if I have auto pay?". She said yes if you fall under two conditions. 1. Have auto pay (credit card or debit) and 2. Have Choice Xtra or above on your account.


----------



## Blurayfan

rb5505 said:


> i thought it was the choice pkg and above to qualify as an existing customer, not the choice xtra?


It is Choice or above. The CSR was just misinformed.


----------



## rb5505

"misinformed"? i just have to laugh. just when are they ever properly informed? personally, i've lost count over the past 13 years how many times they've given me misinformation. hands down, no one else is even close.....the saddest customer svc i've ever encountered.



DVDKingdom said:


> It is Choice or above. The CSR was just misinformed.


----------



## dcowboy7

rb5505 said:


> "misinformed"? i just have to laugh. just when are they ever properly informed? personally, i've lost count over the past 13 years how many times they've given me misinformation. hands down, no one else is even close
> 
> the saddest customer svc i've ever encountered.


I guess youve never dealt with the motor vehicle agency.


----------



## Hoosier205

rb5505 said:


> "misinformed"? i just have to laugh. just when are they ever properly informed? personally, i've lost count over the past 13 years how many times they've given me misinformation. hands down, no one else is even close.....the saddest customer svc i've ever encountered.


I don't know, but they were pretty well informed when they gave me free HD for 24 months. Do you communicate with them via phone or email? I ask because the he lack of capitalization in your email correspondence may have contributed to the confusion on their part.


----------



## Blaze

Start the Calling HD EXTRA PACK FREE 3months, If you're lucky try and get 1 yr :lol:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/premiums/hd_extra_pack?footernavtype=-1


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Blaze said:


> Start the Calling HD EXTRA PACK FREE 3months, If you're lucky try and get 1 yr :lol:
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/premiums/hd_extra_pack?footernavtype=-1


This is nothing all that new for new subscriptions to that added service....but there is such a thing as going to the well 1 time too many.


----------



## dcowboy7

Blaze said:


> Start the Calling HD EXTRA PACK FREE 3months, If you're lucky try and get 1 yr :lol:
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/premiums/hd_extra_pack?footernavtype=-1


You can get if for 1+ year very easily.

Here is a thread from last january 2009 about it & there are even older than this.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=150178&highlight=hd+extra+pack+free

Just cancel it before the 3 months ends then just sign up again.

I think im on like my 14th free month in a row.


----------



## Blaze

dcowboy7 said:


> You can get if for 1+ year very easily.
> 
> Here is a thread from last january 2009 about it & there are even older than this.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=150178&highlight=hd+extra+pack+free
> 
> Just cancel it before the 3 months ends then just sign up again.
> 
> I think im on like my 14th free month in a row.


Nice 14 months.....

Thanks for link i checked it out.


----------



## sigma1914

Blaze said:


> Nice 14 months.....
> 
> Thanks for link i checked it out.


What's the point? You don't have HD.


----------



## Blaze

sigma1914 said:


> What's the point? You don't have HD.


The point is for those that pay for this call them up and get the 3 months free..

Reason i don't have HD yet is because i dont want DTV to screw my house up.


----------



## Carl Spock

Best excuse yet!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Blaze said:


> The point is for those that pay for this call them up and get the 3 months free..
> 
> *Reason i don't have HD yet is because i dont want DTV to screw my house up*.


OK...


----------



## Blaze

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OK...


What stories i heard, why you think i installed my own dish?:nono2:


----------



## James Long

Blaze said:


> Reason i don't have HD yet is because i dont want DTV to screw my house up.


I've had HD since 2005 and no installer of any satellite company has ever set foot on my property (other than to leave a door hanger trying to sell service).

Fine, you want to screw up your own house ... err, do your own install. Do it.
Get busy living.

Life is better in HD.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Blaze said:


> What stories i heard, why you think i installed my own dish?:nono2:


OK (again).

I guess since my DirecTV HD Dish was professionally installed by DirecTV on a pole mount that is not directly connected to my house in any way...I couldn't quite relate.

The mount has been there now for over 11 years...gone through 2 Dish upgrades (by DirecTV installers) since the beginning...and my house is still standing. All good news I suppose.

As for the original topic....it would seem that having HD as an "option" is slowly-but-surely morphing into it becoming an expectation/standard.


----------



## BennyGregg

Somewhere early on in this 1556 long thread, I believe I remember reading a comment that at least one person got the 24 months free hd deal without autopay.

I called tonight to try to do this; I have one year left in my commitment, ***always *** pay early and have the choice Xtra +dvr package. But there seemed to be no possibility of free hd without autopay.

I'd rather not grant any company the right to make an automatic charge to my credit card or checking account. 

Has anyone gotten the free hd deal without autopay?
Does the free 24 month hd deal extend your term commitment to DTv?


----------



## James Long

BennyGregg said:


> Somewhere early on in this 1556 long thread, I believe I remember reading a comment that at least one person got the 24 months free hd deal without autopay.


Many without autopay have received an email warning that they MUST begin autopay or lose the credit. The best anyone here can tell you is that autopay IS required to maintain the credit.


----------



## bixler

Blaze said:


> Reason i don't have HD yet is because i dont want DTV to screw my house up.


LMAO!! Then why do you keep posting in this thread and complaining about a credit that you don't even have service for? [Moderator redacted.]


----------



## davring

I called late last week to upgrade from Choice Plus + HD + DVR to Choice Ultimate. I reminded to gal to be sure and add DVR service and HD access as it is not included in Ultimate and before I finished the sentence she offered me the 24 month HD credit. Auto Pay was not mentioned and I still have not received the email notice others have. I won't be surprised either way it goes.


----------



## Musick7

LOL 
He must be one of the employees that works at a 3rd party installer company... or he's the owner and doesn't really care about the rules. If it's the later, I like the guy! LOL



Justin23 said:


> Guess you didn't read the part that said "not for publication or distribution" ...:nono2:


----------



## Blaze

James Long said:


> I've had HD since 2005 and no installer of any satellite company has ever set foot on my property (other than to leave a door hanger trying to sell service).
> 
> Fine, you want to screw up your own house ... err, do your own install. Do it.
> Get busy living.
> 
> Life is better in HD.


I Get (OTA) 1080i its awesome .......

If you never had a installer on your property who installed it?
The cable RG6 etc is ran....


----------



## sigma1914

Blaze said:


> I Get (OTA) 1080i its awesome .......
> *
> If you never had a installer on your property who installed it?*
> The cable RG6 etc is ran....


Probably himself. I had our system converted to SWM & DECA with no installer visit. Many users here do self installs/upgrades.


----------



## James Long

Blaze said:


> If you never had a installer on your property who installed it?


You need a definition for "self" install?


----------



## the future is now

the future is now said:


> called in to get this deal today, first CSR is named Joanne. i asked for promotion and she tell me i have to go on auto-pay. i told her that was not an option as i had a past problem with auto-pay and a gym. i told her that i read on-line that auto pay was no longer required. i asked to check again she tell me that she would have to transfer me but first wanted to see if i liked any of her offers. she offers a HBO/Cinemax deal, decline then $5 off of Showtime. no thanks can you transfer me?
> 
> second CSR is Eric, he seemed new. i asked for offer, explain no auto pay. he says no, i ask to try again as i read it on-line. then i give him that 24monFree code and he finally said i could get it for 6 months, sold. total time was around 20 minutes. i asked if he could offer me anything else. he told me he could not offer me the free three or six month deal. i told him thanks for checking.
> 
> this is how it looks on my recent activity:
> 06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 HD Access - Disconnect Adj ($8.00) $0.00
> 06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 HD Access - Charge $8.00 $0.00
> 06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 DIRECTV DVR Service - Charge $5.60 $0.00
> 06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 HD Access - Charge $8.00 $0.00
> 06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 DIRECTV DVR Service - Disconnect Adj ($5.60) $0.00
> 06/09/2010 XXXXXXXX8184 HD Access - Disconnect Adj ($8.00) $0.00
> 
> did i get the right credit?


so i called back, HD credit was not issued. the guy said no problem he will apply it. then he goes into the NFL thing. get $20 off per month for six months. i asked the only reason for this call is to get the HD credit he said yes he applied it. ok, fine sign me up for NFL as well. he tells me to not cancel in the next 30 days and i said fine. look on-line and only see NFL charges and credits.

so my next step was e-mail. they have just run me in circles and still i don't have my $10 credit for HD. they e-mail me back and tell me to call them.

so now i have had two phone call, first lasting for 45 minutes. then i had to call back and get MLB Extra Innings added back to my account. another 25 minutes. next day phone call and the whole football thing.

i was not going to go for Sunday Ticket this year, so i was going to cancel anyways but i'm mad.

finally, calling back after one week. they have to transfer me again. the girl was really good she understood my problem. everything she did she told me her computer won't let her credit. she tells me that because i added Sunday Ticket that the computer won't allow her any more credits. she is finally able to add HD credit but only if i add auto pay. i caved and now have auto pay on my account. phone call was an hour.

bottom line: spent three different days on phone for a little more than three hours. also two e-mails because first said you got a $20 credit per month already. finally have 24 months free HD with auto pay.

why?


----------



## Blaze

James Long said:


> You need a definition for "self" install?


That's what i did installed my 18" but people say its best to have the Oval dishes installed..

What dish would i need if i didn't want the power inverter?


----------



## James Long

Blaze said:


> That's what i did installed my 18" but people say its best to have the Oval dishes installed..


If your not competent/confident enough to install a DISH professional help is recommended. You just have to make the choice if you follow the advice of those who say seek professional help or the warnings of those spreading horror stories.

Don't be afraid to seek professional help.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

James Long said:


> If your not competent/confident enough to install a DISH professional help is recommended. You just have to make the choice if you follow the advice of those who say seek professional help or the warnings of those spreading horror stories.
> 
> Don't be afraid to seek professional help.


I agree with this advice.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BennyGregg said:


> Somewhere early on in this 1556 long thread, I believe I remember reading a comment that at least one person got the 24 months free hd deal without autopay.
> 
> I called tonight to try to do this; I have one year left in my commitment, ***always *** pay early and have the choice Xtra +dvr package. But there seemed to be no possibility of free hd without autopay.
> 
> I'd rather not grant any company the right to make an automatic charge to my credit card or checking account.
> 
> Has anyone gotten the free hd deal without autopay?
> Does the free 24 month hd deal extend your term commitment to DTv?


I am one of the people who got the $10/24mo. deal without autopay, and funny enough I am also one who wouldn't mind doing autopay with a CC. (It was never brought up during the phone call) I just received my first bill with the $10 credit and I also received an email stating I needed to set up autopay within 7 days to keep the credit, it took all of 5 minutes to set it up, now I save $10/month and get the points from my credit card company.

Anyway you look at it I came out way ahead.


----------



## BennyGregg

I have one year on my commitment remaining. Would the free HD for 24 months with autopay deal cause a change in my term commitment?


----------



## Hoosier205

BennyGregg said:


> I have one year on my commitment remaining. Would the free HD for 24 months with autopay deal cause a change in my term commitment?


No.


----------



## Bluto17

For those that recently signed up on AutoPay to get this deal, I suggest you confirm that your first payment since signing up was processed. I signed up a week before my statement due date, but it was set up to start with my next payment. I ended up having to make the current payment manually. too bad I stumbled on that a week after the due date.


----------



## jbs01

I made the call this morning after setting myself up for autopay online yesterday. Loyal customer since 1995 and never had signed up for autopay. Anyway, used the "Promotions" prompt when calling in. Spent two minutes on the phone with the first CSR who patched me through to the second CSR. Maybe spent three minutes on the phone with her. She confirmed that I had indeed enrolled in autopay and then proceeded to credit me for the 24 months free HD. The credit for $10.50 showed up instantly online.

Thanks forum!


----------



## radiomandc

Same here. Very quick and painless.


----------



## Paul Secic

ticmxman said:


> I'm in the same situation as you and was told to call back in sept. when my $7 credit expires.
> Will the promotion be in place in september?


$7 credit for what?


----------



## djmaxwell

BennyGregg said:


> Has anyone gotten the free hd deal without autopay?
> Does the free 24 month hd deal extend your term commitment to DTv?


I received 12 months without needing to enroll in autopay.


----------



## loudo

djmaxwell said:


> I received 12 months without needing to enroll in autopay.


There is a good possibility you will get an email from DirecTV advising you if you don't enroll in auto pay you will loose it.


----------



## kappat

I've go the "PLUS HD DVR" package for 79.99 a month. I don't pay a separate DVR or HD access fee, it's built into the package. Will calling and asking for this deal help me?


----------



## bixler

kappat said:


> I've go the "PLUS HD DVR" package for 79.99 a month. I don't pay a separate DVR or HD access fee, it's built into the package. Will calling and asking for this deal help me?


Yes because you are still paying $10 for HD service eventhough it is built into your package price.


----------



## lose2win

kappat said:


> I've go the "PLUS HD DVR" package for 79.99 a month. I don't pay a separate DVR or HD access fee, it's built into the package. Will calling and asking for this deal help me?


I have the same package, Choice Xtra Plus HD DVR, and just completed my transaction with the CSRs. My account already reflects the $10 credit for 24 months. I already had autopay set up, so it was easy.


----------



## kappat

lose2win said:


> I have the same package, Choice Xtra Plus HD DVR, and just completed my transaction with the CSRs. My account already reflects the $10 credit for 24 months. I already had autopay set up, so it was easy.


Thank you! I will give it a try.


----------



## SkersR1

Had to talk to 2 different CSRs but got it done in a reasonable amount of time. The second said that if Autopay fails to secure the funding or if I cancel it before the 24 months that my account is not eligible for the promotion again. Maybe that means after the 24 months you can re-new the promotion.


----------



## lose2win

SkersR1 said:


> Had to talk to 2 different CSRs but got it done in a reasonable amount of time. The second said that if Autopay fails to secure the funding or if I cancel it before the 24 months that my account is not eligible for the promotion again. Maybe that means after the 24 months you can re-new the promotion.


Or...within or soon after the 24 month promotion, Directv could make HD "Free" to everyone by just including it in the package prices.


----------



## camo

How long has this been up on the Direct web site? Looks like there is activation button for current customers now. I'm at work or would try it and don't dare log into account because of company policy.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/hd/channels


----------



## James Long

camo said:


> How long has this been up on the Direct web site? Looks like there is activation button for current customers now. I'm at work or would try it and don't dare log into account because of company policy.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/hd/channels


It has been there about a week ... and has been noted previously in this thread.


----------



## Drucifer

Try to change my DirecTV due date a couple of days so I can do autopay. Currently their DD comes in the day before my pension. NG.

The 'smart' CSR told me my bank can change the DD. Yeah, right. I hung up on him.


----------



## missparker10

Paul Secic said:


> $7 credit for what?


I think ticmxman is referring to a $7 DVR credit, if he's in the same boat as myself. I called to downgrade from Premium to something a bit cheaper. Was offered Showtime free for 3 months but wasn't interested. So the nice CSR just gave me the $7 DVR service fee as a credit for 6 months. Thought that was very nice of him.


----------



## ronsanjim

I currently have the *Select* package, but wanted the 24 month HD offer. Tried to change to Choice online, but the website said, NO, had to call Directv. I did this morning, and received the offer, but I didn't have to upgrade to Choice or above. 
*I kept the Select.* Is this something new?
Was very happy about this as I am quite satisfied with the Select package, which the CSR said was only offered to "long time customers".


----------



## VaJim

...so all of us Non-auto-payers are now paying so that everyone else can have HD...


----------



## dcowboy7

VaJim said:


> ...so all of us Non-auto-payers are now paying so that everyone else can have HD...


Evidently....Thank You.


----------



## DogLover

VaJim said:


> ...so all of us Non-auto-payers are now paying so that everyone else can have HD...


Well, we do *all* have to choose what features we want and what we are willing to pay for those features. For those that are willing to pay $10 to not have autopay, that is their choice.


----------



## Mrmiami

loudo said:


> There is a good possibility you will get an email from DirecTV advising you if you don't enroll in auto pay you will loose it.


Not gonna happen, it's 12 months for loyal customers who do not want their CC's held hostage,subjected to wrongful charges or worse yet, CC theft by hackers and 24 months for those who sign up and don't mind the risk's involved.

The person claiming to get 24 months without having to sign up has already stated he received a letter of warning if he does not sign up within 7 days he'll lose that offer so he didn't get off without commitment afterall.

If it works for you and you don't mind , Go for it, I suspect in the end this charge will be abolished or consumed in some other way like another increase in pricing. There's just too much grumbling and sour taste on this whole charge now with this latest promo by both D* and Dish to not make a change. HD was the way everything was being pushed to go and consumers were forced to buy all new equipment (even to stay with your anolog sets) to view this new standard, should we also be charged for having it broadcast to us? We all had to bite the bullet on this in one way or another so let's just chalk it up and move forward with all inclusive tier pricing for SD and those that choose HD and get rid of all these incidental, extra charges. D* has already started plotting this course with NFLST now including SF (as I personally believe it should of been all along) into the package, let's keep it rolling.


----------



## dcowboy7

Mrmiami said:


> D* has already started plotting this course with NFLST now including SF


Well almost.

SF had included computer/phone availability.

This year thats now in the seperate ST To-Go option which is $49.95 extra.


----------



## drpjr

VaJim said:


> ...so all of us Non-auto-payers are now paying so that everyone else can have HD...


Yes, thank you. And could you please talk to the other non-auto-payers and see if there is anything you can do about the $3 MRV charge?


----------



## newsposter

ez as pie..called and said i wanted the 10 dollars off for 24 months and gave my card and voila! It's already on as a credit online. She said it would be paid the 13th of each month and normally the due dates are around the 19th so it's not bad at all from a budgeting perspective. 

if you do EFT you can choose your own due date.


----------



## jimmie57

newsposter said:


> ez as pie..called and said i wanted the 10 dollars off for 24 months and gave my card and voila! It's already on as a credit online. She said it would be paid the 13th of each month and normally the due dates are around the 19th so it's not bad at all from a budgeting perspective.
> 
> if you do EFT you can choose your own due date.


Yep, I have always had my bill auto pay with my credit card.
The day after I found out DirecTV was offereing this too I called them.
I told the lady that I understood short term promotions for new customers but FREE FOR LIFE just did not seem fair to the long time customers.
She told me that if I extended my contract for 2 years ( Hello, I have been with them since 1996 ) and did auto bill pay ( hello, it has always been that way ) then I was eligible and could get that.
I checked my account online and they actually owe me money for this month.

On top of that they just added the more HD channels.

YEAH !


----------



## rb5505

jimmie57 said:


> She told me that if I extended my contract for 2 years


i've read several times that this is NOT true. there should be zero contract extending.


----------



## Beerstalker

camo said:


> How long has this been up on the Direct web site? Looks like there is activation button for current customers now. I'm at work or would try it and don't dare log into account because of company policy.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/hd/channels


Are you saying there is a button I can hit to get the free HD for 24 months? If so how can I find it? (That link just takes me to the page where it lists their 160 HD channels).

I called in to get signed up for the free HD for 24 months a couple weeks ago but evidently the CSR didn't do it right. She said it would show up on my next bill and it did not. Now I've got to try to get it again. Activating online would be much easier, but I'll call in again if I have to. What department has everybody been asking for lately. I asked for promotions last time and the lady I got said there was no such thing as the 24 month free HD promotion. I had to explain to her that it was new and she needed to go look for it and then she found it. She still evidently didn't enter it correctly though as I am not getting the $10 credit.


----------



## philherz

Just went thru this...a bit more complicated because my D* bill is bundled thru the AT&T program, but worked out after a few calls.

FYI.....while on the phone with D* CSR, was asked if I wanted 2 months of Showtime for free? Don't even have to cancel after the time is up.....


----------



## newsposter

Beerstalker said:


> . She said it would show up on my next bill and it did not. .


it was on my online account (i dont have Ebilling even) when i checked my account one hour after my call. So if you dont see it the same day, i'd say you arent getting it


----------



## Derbyman32

Hi, I looked through this thread but did not see anything about what it takes to qualify for the $10 discount for 24 months for free HD. 

I called to see if I could get it and I was told that because I am a new customer, only been with Directv since April, that I did not qualify at this time even with autopay.

She told me to wait till I had tenure of 8 months and then I would qualify. Is this correct or should I call someone else to see if they have same answer.

Seems kinda of unfair that you can be new or need to be with Directv 8 months or you have to pay extra... sorta leaves an 8 month hole in the offer.

Any ideas, thanks in advance
Derbyman32


----------



## mdavej

My dad also signed up in April and got the discount. Keep trying.


----------



## Nomo1

I think part of the problem is that directv is very inconsistent with what they give to people. There are always posts where people come on crowing about how they got free this, and free that, and other people who can't get anything for free.

I have a situation now where they replaced my HR20-700 at the beginning of May because it kept going black. When we got the replacement through the protection plan, upon hooking it up, we noticed the picture to be duller and not as crisp as with the original one we had. Several visits by technicians (the last one told me that my television was a cheapo and that was why it didn't look as good - even though the change was made with the receiver, not the tv), new hdmi cable, dish relocation due to bad wiring install on the initial install - and my tv still looks bad. So I email the Filipak (sp?) woman, and they called today to offer to send me a new receiver if I extended my contract for 24 months. I told them I didn't have a problem extending my contract if I got a brand new latest model. He said they can't guarantee that. And I'm not going to extend my contract for an unknown receiver that may or may not improve the situation. Especially when this is an ongoing problem from the moment I plugged in the replacement receiver, and it has gone to a dedicated case manager twice. That is what causes the frustration, when Joe Shmoe pops in and starts telling how he got two or three HR24's for free, and I'm stuck with an HR-20 that gives me a crappy picture.


----------



## MacUserG

MacUserG said:


> Why, why, why must it be this difficult?.... :bang
> 
> Okay---I gave it one last shot. So after 2.5 hours, 3 phone calls (1 disconnected), 3 different reps, 2 departments, and 1 supervisor later, I'm back on for next week. And I think it is going to be even better deal with $20 off for 12 months given to cover cost of DVR and MRV (plus the $10 off for FREE HD for 24 months). Just can't guarantee that I'll get the HR-24.
> 
> Lesson of the day...if at first you don't succeed, call back. Then call again.
> 
> and again...
> and again...
> and again....
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm going to ban myself for the blatant over-use of smilies).





Carl Spock said:


> Until you score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amateur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And very nice work, BTW, *MacUserG*


Quick update: Installation finally occurred on Saturday. After making sure the tech had the right equipment listed on his work order this time, I politely inquired if he had any of those "new DVRs" in the truck and if I could get one of those new beauties if he did. He said he thought so, but would have to check since he had a mixed bag of boxes in there and didn't know what he had left. After a few anxious minutes, he returned with a very generic brown box that contained a new HR-24.

It was a royal pain, but I'm very pleased after all is said and done: FREE HD for 24 months, and a free HD DVR upgrade with MRV install after all my credits. WHOO HOO!


----------



## MacUserG

Nomo1 said:


> I think part of the problem is that directv is very inconsistent with what they give to people. There are always posts where people come on crowing about how they got free this, and free that, and other people who can't get anything for free.
> 
> I have a situation now where they replaced my HR20-700 at the beginning of May because it kept going black. When we got the replacement through the protection plan, upon hooking it up, we noticed the picture to be duller and not as crisp as with the original one we had. Several visits by technicians (the last one told me that my television was a cheapo and that was why it didn't look as good - even though the change was made with the receiver, not the tv), new hdmi cable, dish relocation due to bad wiring install on the initial install - and my tv still looks bad. So I email the Filipak (sp?) woman, and they called today to offer to send me a new receiver if I extended my contract for 24 months. I told them I didn't have a problem extending my contract if I got a brand new latest model. He said they can't guarantee that. And I'm not going to extend my contract for an unknown receiver that may or may not improve the situation. Especially when this is an ongoing problem from the moment I plugged in the replacement receiver, and it has gone to a dedicated case manager twice. That is what causes the frustration, when Joe Shmoe pops in and starts telling how he got two or three HR24's for free, and I'm stuck with an HR-20 that gives me a crappy picture.


Nomo1 - In your case, I would go ask for a supervisor and politely explain your situation. They can't guarantee a receiver, but may be able to help in other ways with credits or free stuff. Be PERSISTENT, but be NICE! It will eventually pay off. As for ensuring you get a new receiver, do a search for the thread elsewhere on these forums that tells you the best ways to increase the chance of getting a HR-24. In my case it was a simple as asking the installer guy if he had any in the truck, but the other suggestions in that thread may help as well.


----------



## Raiderguy8

I'm an existing Autopay user and I called up and got it without any hassles.


----------



## Todd H

That was easy. Called, ask for promotions and they took care of me in only a couple of minutes. Thanks DirecTV.


----------



## cartrivision

Just got the free HD access for 24 months. It took about five minutes on the phone. I asked the first CSR for the free HD access for 24 month promo. She transferred me to "someone in programming who will help you". The second CSR immediately understood what I was asking for and after verifying that I had auto-pay, added the $10 monthly credit to my account.

I was told that the $10/mo credit would stop if I ever stopped auto-pay.


----------



## wall-e

just called and was able to add the $10/24-month hd credit without any problem even though i was not able to do it online.

the rep was reading the promo on her screen and said that this $10/24-month hd credit was ending July 24. 

any reason it would end so quickly? the rep had no additional information about the july 24th end date. (i am guessing it would be extended).


----------



## The Merg

That's about the time the Free HD for Life promo that is being offered to new customers is supposed to end around.

- Merg


----------



## JeffBowser

I had to call again today. It didn't show up in my bill as promised. This time they sent me to the activations department, got the same song and dance, and claim it is added this time. As for missing out on last months credit, the answer was, well, too bad, we're sorry. Once again demonstrating why I hate DirecTV's "customer service".


----------



## longrider

This is no surprise as I was expecting it but the fre HD without auto bill pay only lasted a couple weeks:



> FREE HD ACCESS
> Dear Paul,
> Our records indicated that auto bill pay is NOT set up on your account. This puts you at risk of losing your monthly FREE HD Access credit. Please sign in to your account at directv.com within one week of receiving this notice and register for auto bill pay to ensure you continue to receive Free HD Access. Failure to do so will result in the $10 per month HD Access credit being removed from your account.
> If you feel you are receiving this message in error, please call DIRECTV customer care at 1-800-531-5000 and a representative will be happy to assist you.
> 
> Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. We value your business.


I suspect the timing of the notice is tied to billing dates as my billing is tomorrow


----------



## Hoosier205

Get it while you can folks.


----------



## paulman182

I signed up for autopay on the web last week, then called and got my discount.

Today I got the "lose your discount" email. They said I'm not registered for autopay and when I went to the DirecTV website, it saif I am not signed up, also. So I went through the procedure of signing up again and we'll see what happens next.

I think the agreement is different this time--it said that if you sign up using a bank account, the funds will be withdrawn on the bill's due date. I'm almost certain last week it said funds would be withdrawn 15 days after the bill is issued, which in my case would be a few days sooner.


----------



## Derbyman32

Just an update from my earlier approach about getting the $10 HD waived for two years. I had been told that I had to be with directv for 8 months before I qualified so I was talking to retention about another problem which they resolved and he did agree to give me the discount... but when he went to apply it into the system it did not take. So he said for me just to call back after I had been signed up 6 months and he thinks it will go through then, I don't have any idea where the CSR came up with 8 months unless it would be the fact I have been with direct for 2 months and she added the 6 months to that. Good luck to all that can get it now


----------



## duder92

Derbyman32 said:


> Just an update from my earlier approach about getting the $10 HD waived for two years. I had been told that I had to be with directv for 8 months before I qualified so I was talking to retention about another problem which they resolved and he did agree to give me the discount... but when he went to apply it into the system it did not take. So he said for me just to call back after I had been signed up 6 months and he thinks it will go through then, I don't have any idea where the CSR came up with 8 months unless it would be the fact I have been with direct for 2 months and she added the 6 months to that. Good luck to all that can get it now


I've called 6 separate times and have not had any luck. Each time I get a different reason why. I have only been with direct for 2 months, so it doesnt look like it is going to happen. Hopefully they will end up waiving the fee for everyone eventually.


----------



## Derbyman32

duder92 said:


> I've called 6 separate times and have not had any luck. Each time I get a different reason why. I have only been with direct for 2 months, so it doesnt look like it is going to happen. Hopefully they will end up waiving the fee for everyone eventually.


Yup, I guess you are like me and locked out for now, but I will be calling again after I have my six months in and hopefully they will still be giving it or like you mentioned by then they may waive it for everyone.

Derbyman32


----------



## sx2700

I've only called twice but I'm in the same boat. Hooked up on May 17th. Everybody is eligible with autopay except the poor bastards that signed up 2 weeks too soon.


----------



## newsposter

ok this is screwed up...just signed up monday and she specifically said i'd be charged the 13th of every month...today isnt the 13th is it? 

why would someone be so 'misinformed' as to tell me something thats 2 weeks wrong?


----------



## fl panthers

Well I finally called today it could not have been easier.asked for promo he said hold for a minute.I logged onto dtv website while on hold and it was done already.He came back on and said it was all done and asked if there was anything else I needed.So I asked about a new dvr and hooking up mrv he said please hold and came back a few minutes later and said they would replace the play room receiver w/ a new one that is compatable at no charge,d10 I think, and would replace hr10-250 which has already been upgraded way back when with a new dvr and install everthing for 235.00.Is that a good deal for that?He said that was 100 off of the dvr.


----------



## scarylibrary23

If i sign up for auto pay will it come out this current cycle or the next?


----------



## Drucifer

Well after signing up online for Auto-Bill Pay using my checking account on June 24th, tonight I got the dreaded email notifying me that I'm going to lose my FREE HD ACCESS because they have no record. 

I called DirecTV twice and tried explaining to them that I did receive a confirmation email of signing up for Auto-Bill Pay, but both CSR were useless. One told me to contact my bank to setup auto-bill pay and the other just said she can't do checking account auto-bill pay. That it can only be done via DirecTV online form.

Saw no reason to repeat that step when it obviously doesn't work. So I've email them using their online form. Now I just got to pray that works and pray even harder that it finds intelligent life.


----------



## newsposter

scarylibrary23 said:


> If i sign up for auto pay will it come out this current cycle or the next?


i did a one time payment on the due date of jun 18, jun 28 i signed up for the offer, since my statement cuts on the 30th, they autobilled me on the 30th. Id say that's pretty immediate


----------



## Indiana627

Drucifer said:


> Well after signing up online for Auto-Bill Pay using my checking account on June 24th, tonight I got the dreaded email notifying me that I'm going to lose my FREE HD ACCESS because they have no record.


I signed up online for auto pay using my checking account on June 28th, got the email confirmation, but yet when I log into my D* account, it still says enroll next to auto bill pay. The email did say it could take 30-60 days for everything to be setup. I'll give it a few more days before calling D* to see what is going on.


----------



## weathernlu

I can't catch up on 66 pages, so they extended this to existing customers also, or no?


----------



## sigma1914

weathernlu said:


> I can't catch up on 66 pages, so they extended this to existing customers also, or no?


Yes...Free HD for 24 months, like the title says.


----------



## stlmike

sigma1914 said:


> Yes...Free HD for 24 months, like the title says.


Yep. Just called and got it. I was already signed up for autopay, so they just applied the promotion to my account. It took 5 mins or less.


----------



## hrobbs

Glad I decided to read this thread - took about 3 minutes to get it. Customer since 1997, with auto-pay for several years.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

ktm250 said:


> I thought that it was free HD for Life? Or does this mean free HD for the life of your contract? If this is so, does it mean that the next time I renew for two more years this will come with it?


Perhaps you may want to read the title again.

The promo is Free for Life (for new customers), and Free for 24 months (for existing customers).

Based on this, its fair to speculate that the historical $10 HD feed may no longer be in play somewhere between now and when the 24 month period expires....rendering "free HD" the same for all customers.

Personally...I suspect your total package price will be the same or higher somehow in 24 months from now...but that separate line item charge may disappear.


----------



## alhurricane

I had posted a few weeks back that I had called up and was quickly signed up for the credit with no hassle. Well, I received my statement today to discover that the credit was never applied. I know everybody makes mistakes, but it is certainly frustrating when you are told something is done (which should be easy to do) and it wasn't. Now back to the phone...


----------



## hasan

alhurricane said:


> I had posted a few weeks back that I had called up and was quickly signed up for the credit with no hassle. Well, I received my statement today to discover that the credit was never applied. I know everybody makes mistakes, but it is certainly frustrating when you are told something is done (which should be easy to do) and it wasn't. Now back to the phone...


Check your statement on line and then you know they did it. My credit showed up within minutes of hanging up the phone. You can also look at recent activity, I think it shows there too.


----------



## rebkell

alhurricane said:


> I had posted a few weeks back that I had called up and was quickly signed up for the credit with no hassle. Well, I received my statement today to discover that the credit was never applied. I know everybody makes mistakes, but it is certainly frustrating when you are told something is done (which should be easy to do) and it wasn't. Now back to the phone...


It may be like mine, I signed up a few weeks back, and got the credit on my first bill, autopay on the 15th of June, which I shouldn't have, this month's statement shows the credit, but it also shows that my last payment was $10 short. I assume that the credit was applied to my account and when the auto pay was taken my balance had dropped $10 dollars since the statement had come out and so they only took out the reduced amount. If that makes any sense. Instead of paying full price last month and $10 less this month, they are reversed. I think after this month, my payment will be reduced by $10.


----------



## compnurd

rebkell said:


> It may be like mine, I signed up a few weeks back, and got the credit on my first bill, autopay on the 15th of June, which I shouldn't have, this month's statement shows the credit, but it also shows that my last payment was $10 short. I assume that the credit was applied to my account and when the auto pay was taken my balance had dropped $10 dollars since the statement had come out and so they only took out the reduced amount. If that makes any sense. Instead of paying full price last month and $10 less this month, they are reversed. I think after this month, my payment will be reduced by $10.


Same exact for me


----------



## Dolly

Indiana627 said:


> I signed up online for auto pay using my checking account on June 28th, got the email confirmation, but yet when I log into my D* account, it still says enroll next to auto bill pay. The email did say it could take 30-60 days for everything to be setup. I'll give it a few more days before calling D* to see what is going on.


I have the same thing showing up as you. I have called D* 3 times now and each time they said I did have auto pay, but my account still shows enroll


----------



## Drucifer

Drucifer said:


> Well after signing up online for Auto-Bill Pay using my checking account on June 24th, tonight I got the dreaded email notifying me that I'm going to lose my FREE HD ACCESS because they have no record.
> 
> I called DirecTV twice and tried explaining to them that I did receive a confirmation email of signing up for Auto-Bill Pay, but both CSR were useless. One told me to contact my bank to setup auto-bill pay and the other just said she can't do checking account auto-bill pay. That it can only be done via DirecTV online form.
> 
> Saw no reason to repeat that step when it obviously doesn't work. So I've email them using their online form. Now I just got to pray that works and *pray even harder that it finds intelligent life.*


I failed. Guess I should have self-flagellated!

I was told to do it again.


----------



## Drucifer

Just got another reply from DirecTV. Told me to fill out the form on the back of my bill if I wanted to do autobill pay thru my checking account.

Emailed 'em back and told 'em, I'm paperless and don't have a printer.


----------



## BennyGregg

Called and talked to Karen this morning. I told her I wanted to sign up for auto pay to get free HD for 24 months. She transferred me to Laurie. Laurie said I had to sign up for auto pay online first, to wait until I got the confirmation e-mail, and then to call back to get the free HD for 24 months deal. I signed up for auto pay on line (this AM), got the confirmation e-mail in just a few minutes, and called back. I told the story to the CSR (Raylene), but the order would not go through. She thought I had called too soon after ordering auto pay on line. I told her I had complied with all that I had been told by CSR's and that it was frustrating to have to call back again. She put me on hold to talk to a supervisor to see if the supervisor could help. After about 4 or 5 minutes, I got disconnected. I will note that at no time during any of the conversations I have ever had with any DirecTV CSR's have I ever been anything but polite.

Such disorganized reactions to a simple call to take advantage of a known promotion is not in the best interests of DirecTV. If a client is disconnected, why can't the CSR call me back (they have my number, after all) so I don't have to explain the whole story all over again?


----------



## rb5505

so many are confirming over and over what i've known for years......directv has a great product, but THE worst customer svc. i'm astonished by the experiences i've had with this company over the past 13+ years. i couldn't script their horrible svc any worse if it tried. they are at the bottom when it comes to customer svc, period! no wonder they have given so many "discounts/credits" over the years to so many. i wish i had an alternative product of it's quality, but i don't.


----------



## paulman182

I have signed up for autopay three times in the last two weeks because, even though I got the confirming email, I never got it to show that I was signed up when I looked at my account, and I got the message saying I was going to lose my $10/mo HD discount.

I'm just going to let it go. If the autopay goes thru I'll make sure I get my discount. If it never does go thru, ten bucks a month is too little to worry much about.


----------



## Hoosier205

rb5505 said:


> so many are confirming over and over what i've known for years......directv has a great product, but THE worst customer svc. i'm astonished by the experiences i've had with this company over the past 13+ years. i couldn't script their horrible svc any worse if it tried. they are at the bottom when it comes to customer svc, period! no wonder they have given so many "discounts/credits" over the years to so many. i wish i had an alternative product of it's quality, but i don't.


At the bottom?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Hoosier205 said:


> At the bottom?


I guess that's based on who you talk to...

*J.D. Powers & Associates Customer Satisfaction ranking*

*DIRECTV's customer service is reflected in their being awarded the #1 Customer Satisfaction ranking by J.D. Powers & Associates for the fourth year in a row! This Residential Cable/Satellite TV Customer Satisfaction Study was based on reviews from 17,033 households in the US.

In 2010, DIRECTV won the distinction in the Eastern, Western and Southern sections of the country, three regions encompassing 43 of the 48 contiguous states. This rating speaks volumes about the company's continued excellent service to millions of customers. *

Now that we're past that issue...
:backtotop


----------



## rb5505

Hoosier205 said:


> At the bottom?


yes, my experiences have placed them dead last.


----------



## oldcrooner

My experience over the past decade has been that the DIRECTV service representatives range from fairly competent to absolutely horrendous. Their training and supervision apparently is often very insufficient and inconsistent. I often wonder who JD Powers has actually talked to when they come up with their ratings for DIRECTV and Dish which is equally at fault in that area?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

oldcrooner said:


> My experience over the past decade has been that the DIRECTV service representatives range from fairly competent to absolutely horrendous. Their training and supervision apparently is often very insufficient and inconsistent. I often wonder who JD Powers has actually talked to when they come up with their ratings for DIRECTV and Dish which is equally at fault in that area?


Over 17,000 people on the last survey.

Not disputing there aren't both good and bad service reps (like any company has)...but when you take into account 18+ million customers, and survey that many folks, its a significant sampling.


----------



## hasan

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Over 17,000 people on the last survey.
> 
> Not disputing there aren't both good and bad service reps (like any company has)...but when you take into account 18+ million customers, and survey that many folks, its a significant sampling.


My experience has been largely very, very good, but when I call (not very often), I know *exactly* what I need, how to work around silly suggestions, and how to get the CSR to cut to the chase.

The fact that so many people post problems here that are very real, and at times horrendously stupid, makes me feel quite fortunate. Because of so many bad experiences reported here over the years, I always advise customers to be prepared for "unusual" statement from CSRs and be willing to play CSR roulette.

In fact, I'm going to a friend's house this afternoon to do a complete walk-through of his system and WHDVR upgrade requirements, so we can have everything worked out before we make the call and get everyone on the same page for the order. I wouldn't be much of a friend if I let him just call in and attempt the upgrade...too many horror stories.


----------



## JLucPicard

:backtotop

This thread looks like it could go quickly to derailment. 

I haven't read really closely, but I signed up for auto-pay on line using my checking account without any problems. It did take some time (within the same day) for the Auto-Pay status indicator on my account to say "Enrolled", but it worked and I was able to get the discount within minutes. For what that's worth....


----------



## hdtvfan0001

hasan said:


> My experience has been largely very, very good, but when I call (not very often), I know *exactly* what I need, how to work around silly suggestions, and how to get the CSR to cut to the chase.


I'm with ya on that.

I see the same thing on the Dish side of the house here, and also Comcast and FIOS at other sites. We only get a small sliver of the big picture though, whatever that may be.

As for the OP and topic at hand...I keep thinking that the 24 month offer for existing customers and lifetime for the new ones must be a phased approach to get everyone to new packaging that includes HD as a base packages somehow in the next year or two.


----------



## rb5505

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess that's based on who you talk to..Now that we're past that issue...
> :backtotop


sir, there is no debating *my* experiences and opinions on this. for *me*, directv has been and continues to be the *bottom of the list in customer svc*. they have continually been inept bungling uninformed fools. the jd power info does not relate to my many sad experiences with them. yes, others just love their customer svc (and evidently have talked to jd power). so what? many don't.


----------



## Hoosier205

rb5505 said:


> yes, my experiences have placed them dead last.


My guess would be user error... :lol:


----------



## Dolly

JLucPicard said:


> :backtotop
> 
> This thread looks like it could go quickly to derailment.
> 
> I haven't read really closely, but I signed up for auto-pay on line using my checking account without any problems. It did take some time (within the same day) for the Auto-Pay status indicator on my account to say "Enrolled", but it worked and I was able to get the discount within minutes. For what that's worth....


I signed up for auto pay on June 9th. Now 4 people from D* have told me I am signed up for auto pay, but the site still says I'm not enrolled! I don't know what else I can do :shrug:

EDIT: I didn't use my checking account I used a credit card. I don't know if this makes a difference or not?


----------



## kiknwing

I called Directv today and could not get the free HD because I bundle with Qwest. But after talking to the supervisor I got what I thought was a good trade off instead. A free MRV upgrade including upgrading my R15 to HR and the first year of MRV service fee was waived. Not to bad after being on the phone for almost and hour (including a half hour on hold). And if they think that they can go back on that deal, I would hate to inform that that with my voip service all of my calls that I make are recorded. That way I can avoid the He said - I said moment.


----------



## gfrang

Don't know if this has been brought up but i just seen the latest Dish network commercial,they now are offering free HD for life for new and existing customers. Now i can see Directtv doing the same.


----------



## dcpoppy

I find it interesting that it is only being offered as 24 months for existing customers. The flyer I got in my Sunday paper makes no mention new customers only, even when reading the fine print at the dagger footnote.


----------



## hasan

hasan said:


> My experience has been largely very, very good, but when I call (not very often), I know *exactly* what I need, how to work around silly suggestions, and how to get the CSR to cut to the chase.
> 
> The fact that so many people post problems here that are very real, and at times horrendously stupid, makes me feel quite fortunate. Because of so many bad experiences reported here over the years, I always advise customers to be prepared for "unusual" statement from CSRs and be willing to play CSR roulette.
> 
> In fact, I'm going to a friend's house this afternoon to do a complete walk-through of his system and WHDVR upgrade requirements, so we can have everything worked out before we make the call and get everyone on the same page for the order. I wouldn't be much of a friend if I let him just call in and attempt the upgrade...too many horror stories.


Replying to my own post, because I just got back from the order experience for my friend. It's a darn good thing I was handling it. Here's how it progressed:

First thing the CSR says is "You're not eligible, you don't have HD".

Duh! Why do you think I'm calling to upgrade the equipment?

Next she can't tell the price difference between an HD-DVR and an HD-Receiver. Then she quotes full list price for both ($300).

Then she wants 149 for the SWiM/DECA upgrade/install.

Then she wants 19.95 for "handling".

Grand total of about $470.00 Nice....

After I told her hell would freeze over before I paid list price, and please transfer me to retention, she decided to negotiate. (My friend has been an auto-pay customer for 9 years, and never had a single upgrade, credit or anything else, btw)

By the time we finished our "conversation", the HD-DVR was $99, the HD-Receiver was $99, the SWM/DECA/Internet was $99, and the $19.95 was "waived".

I probably could have done better, but I had already embarrassed my friend, so I called it quits. Nevertheless $470 to $300 plus tax is within reason, but not the best deal I think I could have negotiated for him, given a little more encouragement.

Hence my comment about not letting him call on his own, as he would either have gotten hosed or been so angry he would have just given up and forgotten about the whole thing.

Pity the poor uninformed customer who calls in good faith expecting to receive good value, without bargaining.


----------



## dcandmc

gfrang said:


> Don't know if this has been brought up but i just seen the latest Dish network commercial,they now are offering free HD for life for new and existing customers. Now i can see Directtv doing the same.


I thought that the Dish "Free HD for Life" offer was for both new and existing customers from the very beginning (as long as certain conditions were met).


----------



## Blaze

dcpoppy said:


> I find it interesting that it is only being offered as 24 months for existing customers. The flyer I got in my Sunday paper makes no mention new customers only, even when reading the fine print at the dagger footnote.


Which Directv needs to get on the band wagon and offer "FREE HD ACCESS FOR LIFE " to all customers...................:nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

rb5505 said:


> sir, there is no debating *my* experiences and opinions on this. for *me*, directv has been and continues to be the *bottom of the list in customer svc*. they have continually been inept bungling uninformed fools. the jd power info does not relate to my many sad experiences with them. yes, others just love their customer svc (and evidently have talked to jd power). so what? many don't.


Sir.

No one is debating your experience...its just that your is one of 18 million people...no less...no more.


----------



## Drucifer

Well my third try of online enrollment using my checking account could be successful. Got a email from a DirecTV human confirming my enrollment in Auto Bill-Pay. Guess I'll know for sure in 30 days.


----------



## gphvid

gfrang said:


> Don't know if this has been brought up but i just seen the latest Dish network commercial,they now are offering free HD for life for new and existing customers. Now i can see Directtv doing the same.


This was only a matter of time before it became an issue.


----------



## gphvid

JLucPicard said:


> :backtotop
> 
> This thread looks like it could go quickly to derailment.
> 
> I haven't read really closely, but I signed up for auto-pay on line using my checking account without any problems. It did take some time (within the same day) for the Auto-Pay status indicator on my account to say "Enrolled", but it worked and I was able to get the discount within minutes. For what that's worth....


When will they do the draft off your checking account? I've heard it being either the day the bill comes out to 15 days later, and that from a DirecTV email in answer to the same question. But maybe you might be able to clarify now that you've used your checking acct for this...


----------



## JLucPicard

gphvid said:


> When will they do the draft off your checking account? I've heard it being either the day the bill comes out to 15 days later, and that from a DirecTV email in answer to the same question. But maybe you might be able to clarify now that you've used your checking acct for this...


My bill generated on June 26th. My due date has always been around the 14th to the 17th. My on-line account info now shows under where it says "Last Statement" that it's due July 15th. My on-line statement shows due July 10th. Next to where it says I'm enrolled in Auto-Pay it shows the date July 10th.

This is my first cycle on auto-pay, but I'm assuming the payment will post on the 10th, which would be about the 15th day from statement generation and a few days earlier than before auto-pay.


----------



## JeffBowser

I see this went unchallenged - they were indeed rated #1 against other providers, which is like shouting out you are the cleanest pig in the mud pit. I saw another customer service survey that took in a broader range of business - again DirecTV was #1 among the TV providers. The caveat was, they got 54 out of 100, with the trailing TV services between 49 and 53. 54 out of 100 is not good service. Let's face it, they fall flat handling simple problems, promotions, and issues. What drives up the rating artificially is people who can't see the bigger picture and get all warm and fuzzy when they score some freebie or credit for the huge hassle they got put through.

They need a more coherent front end, with everyone rowing in the same direction, and simplified access to their promotions.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess that's based on who you talk to...
> 
> *J.D. Powers & Associates Customer Satisfaction ranking*
> 
> *DIRECTV's customer service is reflected in their being awarded the #1 Customer Satisfaction ranking by J.D. Powers & Associates for the fourth year in a row! This Residential Cable/Satellite TV Customer Satisfaction Study was based on reviews from 17,033 households in the US.
> 
> In 2010, DIRECTV won the distinction in the Eastern, Western and Southern sections of the country, three regions encompassing 43 of the 48 contiguous states. This rating speaks volumes about the company's continued excellent service to millions of customers. *
> 
> Now that we're past that issue...
> :backtotop


----------



## hasan

JeffBowser said:


> They need a more coherent front end, with everyone rowing in the same direction, and simplified access to their promotions.


I agree with that part, but it would take a massive effort to meaningfully affect the factors weighing against it.What you are asking is easy to state, but very hard to accomplish. To be sure, more effort is needed, and feet need to be held to the fire, but I'm not optimistic that any company ever gets "everyone rowing in the same direction", as we are dealing with human failings. Training is an attempt to overcome this issue, but in the end, there is a human being on the other end of this stuff, and we know what human beings are like., in spite of their training.

If this were easy, wouldn't one think that at least one of D*'s competitors would be doing a whole lot better? If D* is the best among its peers, and we think that is only being the best of the worst, then surely someone could easily displace them, (from a service point), *if it were really that easy*

I work with people. I am people. Rowing together ain't easy. This doesn't mean we shouldn't try, but we have to consider people's failings as a very real barrier that no amount of training will eliminate. They can get better, but I'm not sure how much, before people revert to who they are, again, in spite of their training.

Other than that, Mrs. Lincoln, how was the play?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

JeffBowser said:


> They need a more coherent front end, with everyone rowing in the same direction, and simplified access to their promotions.


Easy to say....few can do.


----------



## hasan

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Easy to say....few can do.


I spent a whole lot more effort saying exactly that. How dare you!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

hasan said:


> I spent a whole lot more effort saying exactly that. How dare you!


The word concise can be your friend. :lol:

My usual friend is verbose.


----------



## JeffBowser

They are script readers doing what the computer system tells them they can and should do. The leaders need to step up and say bull****ting a customer is not allowed, and make sure these scripts and promotions are properly coded and accessible by the reps. I can't tell you how many times I have had a rep tell me that there were no notes in my account pertaining to the subject at hand, only to have Filipiaks office tell me that was total BS, the notes were all there.

It isn't easy, agreed, but it can be done, and is done.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Easy to say....few can do.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

JeffBowser said:


> I see this went unchallenged - they were indeed rated #1 against other providers, which is like shouting out you are the cleanest pig in the mud pit. I saw another customer service survey that took in a broader range of business - again DirecTV was #1 among the TV providers. The caveat was, they got 54 out of 100, with the trailing TV services between 49 and 53. 54 out of 100 is not good service. Let's face it, they fall flat handling simple problems, promotions, and issues. What drives up the rating artificially is people who can't see the bigger picture and get all warm and fuzzy when they score some freebie or credit for the huge hassle they got put through.
> 
> They need a more coherent front end, with everyone rowing in the same direction, and simplified access to their promotions.


You assume that any company below a certain level on that list (where ever that point happens to be) is bad at customer service.

That's a little like saying that company #54 on the Fourtune 100 is not a very good company because of it's location on that list.

Here we see the absolute worst customer service issues they can have. I guess you think those are representative of the majority of customer service experiences. I'm not so sure.

I'm just sayin' :grin:

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001

MicroBeta said:


> You assume that any company below a certain level on that list (where ever that pointhappens to be) is bad at customer service.
> 
> That's a little like saying that company #54 on the Fourtune 100 is not a very good company because of it's location on that list.
> 
> I'm just sayin' :grin:
> 
> Mike


Yeah...agree...I didn't buy that logic either.

Lists can say what you want them to say...


----------



## JeffBowser

That's a false analogy.



MicroBeta said:


> You assume that any company below a certain level on that list (where ever that point happens to be) is bad at customer service.
> 
> That's a little like saying that company #54 on the Fourtune 100 is not a very good company because of it's location on that list.
> 
> Here we see the absolute worst customer service issues they can have. I guess you think those are representative of the majority of customer service experiences. I'm not so sure.
> 
> I'm just sayin' :grin:
> 
> Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001

JeffBowser said:


> *They are script readers doing what the computer system tells them they can and should do*.





JeffBowser said:


> That's a false analogy.


...and so is that one....

It's partially right and partially wrong....which does not make it totally right just because someone says it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

JeffBowser said:


> That's a false analogy.


It certainly is, and that was kinda the point.

Just because you put 100 companies on a list in order of something doesn't by itself mean much.

How about you tell us where on that list is the point that separates the good customer service from the bad. Then show us the basis for how that point was determined.

At least show us some source that explains at what level on that list is bad and what is good.

Otherwise your list is about as useful as my analogy...I'm just sayin' again... :grin:

Mike


----------



## ktm250

Getting this back on track

How long is the offer good for? I noticed that on there site there is no mention of it.


----------



## repoman75

Blaze said:


> Which Directv needs to get on the band wagon and offer "FREE HD ACCESS FOR LIFE " to all customers...................:nono2:


It is free HD for life for existing customers... if you sign up for Auto Pay.

They will not start charging you after 24 months for HD if you stay on Autopay.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

repoman75 said:


> It is free HD for life for existing customers... if you sign up for Auto Pay.
> 
> They will not start charging you after 24 months for HD if you stay on Autopay.


Where does it say that?

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001

MicroBeta said:


> Where does it say that?
> 
> Mike


Good question...if that were true....the thread heading would need to be amended.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Good question...if that were true....the thread heading would need to be amended.


I just searched DirecTV's website and I can't find anything that says that.

I had a discussion with a CSR about how unfair I thought 24 months is for existing customers, and, while he aggreed with me, he said that's all they could give me and that I would have to start paying again in 24 months.

Of course that's what his little script says. Personally, I think it will go away completely. Sooner or later it won't be HDTV any more. It will be just TV again. It's a theory. :grin:

Mike


----------



## James Long

ktm250 said:


> Getting this back on track
> 
> How long is the offer good for? I noticed that on there site there is no mention of it.


The consensus seems to be that the offer expires July 21st ... but I agree that the website is unclear on that. (The offer of "Free HD" may still be available after the current new customer offers expire July 21st.)

Some people made the same assumption about DISH's offer except in the fine print DISH has made it clear that HD will remain free as long as the terms of the offer is followed - only their $15 per month new customer discount will end.

It would be good to see in print how long DirecTV intends to allow their new and existing customers to sign up for "free HD". As far as how long one will get free HD for - life for new customers and 24 months for existing customers with high hopes that by the time 24 months have passed the "HD Access" fee will no longer be charged.


----------



## Eben

James Long said:


> It would be good to see in print how long DirecTV intends to allow their new and existing customers to sign up for "free HD".


How do existing customers "sign up" for free HDTV?


----------



## Drucifer

JLucPicard said:


> My bill generated on June 26th. My due date has always been around the 14th to the 17th. My on-line account info now shows under where it says "Last Statement" that it's due July 15th. My on-line statement shows due July 10th. Next to where it says I'm enrolled in Auto-Pay it shows the date July 10th.
> 
> This is my first cycle on auto-pay, but I'm assuming the payment will post on the 10th, which would be about the 15th day from statement generation and a few days earlier than before auto-pay.


Damn! DirecTV changed my payment due date from the 4th to the 29th. Being on a pension with direct deposits between the 1st & 3rd. This is totally unacceptable to me.

Now why the hell would they push up the due date by five days?


----------



## MysteryMan

Drucifer said:


> Damn! DirecTV changed my payment due date from the 4th to the 29th. Being on a pension with direct deposits between the 1st & 3rd. This is totally unacceptable to me.
> 
> Now why the hell would they push up the due date by five days?


Maybe they have a sense of humor.


----------



## hasan

Eben said:


> How do existing customers "sign up" for free HDTV?


It's not free HDTV, it's free HD-Access (which you have to have to get any of the HD channels.) The *Access* fee is $10/month and the promotion is Free For Life for new customers and 24 months free for existing customers.

Many of us think that at the end of 24 months that the Access fee will be dropped for everyone, but who knows.

As far as "how", just call them but understand you have to authorize auto-pay to receive this promotion.


----------



## dcpoppy

"MicroBeta" said:


> I just searched DirecTV's website and I can't find anything that says that.
> 
> I had a discussion with a CSR about how unfair I thought 24 months is for existing customers, and, while he aggreed with me, he said that's all they could give me and that I would have to start paying again in 24 months.
> 
> Of course that's what his little script says. Personally, I think it will go away completely. Sooner or later it won't be HDTV any more. It will be just TV again. It's a theory. :grin:
> 
> Mike


The CSR I spoke to suggested that it wouldn't be a problem in 24 months. This was in response to my concern that the flyer I received said nothing about new customers only.

FWIW, which probably is very little.


----------



## marker101

Drucifer said:


> Damn! DirecTV changed my payment due date from the 4th to the 29th. Being on a pension with direct deposits between the 1st & 3rd. This is totally unacceptable to me.
> 
> Now why the hell would they push up the due date by five days?


e-mail them and let them know what you want. i didn't like the due date they assigned me, so i asked them nicely to change it to something that worked for me better, and they did. you have to be on bank account autopay to be flexible though.


----------



## Drucifer

marker101 said:


> e-mail them and let them know what you want. i didn't like the due date they assigned me, so i asked them nicely to change it to something that worked for me better, and they did. you have to be on bank account autopay to be flexible though.


I did and they answered. They change the date. I'm a little confused to as what. I think they moved it seven days. I will need to pay very close attention to this month DirecTV online bill.


----------



## Blurayfan

Drucifer said:


> I did and they answered. They change the date. I'm a little confused to as what. I will need to pay very close attention to this month DirecTV online bill.


Auto-Pay status should be listed on the main account overview page.

My Status shows Auto-Pay: Enrolled - 07/30/2010. The 07/30/2010 is the date the payment will be made.


----------



## Drucifer

DVDKingdom said:


> Auto-Pay status should be listed on the main account overview page.
> 
> My Status shows Auto-Pay: Enrolled - 07/30/2010. The 07/30/2010 is the date the payment will be made.


Their site is down, but even, I expect it take a little while for the change to appear.

I look tomorrow afternoon after I get home.


----------



## paulman182

Drucifer said:


> Damn! DirecTV changed my payment due date from the 4th to the 29th. Being on a pension with direct deposits between the 1st & 3rd. This is totally unacceptable to me.
> 
> Now why the hell would they push up the due date by five days?


The agreement I read said the checking account autopay would be taken out fifteen days after the bill is generated. That will make the withdrawal a few days earlier than the due date.


----------



## Indiana627

I just checked to see if my enrollment showed up online yet and noticed the page looked a little different, so I tried to enroll via bank account payment again and this time it worked immediately! I'm now showed as enrolled on the main account overview page. Now I need to call back and get the free HD for 24 months.


----------



## sheureka

kiknwing said:


> I called Directv today and could not get the free HD because I bundle with Qwest. . .


Glad you got something worked out, but I'm bundled with Qwest and called in the first day of the promotion and got the free HD/24 months deal immediately. The Qwest bundling showed up as auto-pay on their screens. - sheureka


----------



## paulman182

Indiana627 said:


> I just checked to see if my enrollment showed up online yet and noticed the page looked a little different, so I tried to enroll via bank account payment again and this time it worked immediately! I'm now showed as enrolled on the main account overview page. Now I need to call back and get the free HD for 24 months.


Thanks for posting this, Indy. Once I saw your post I tried (for the fourth time) to sign up for autopay and this time it worked. I was able to log out and back in, and the autopay stuck.


----------



## Indiana627

paulman182 said:


> Thanks for posting this, Indy. Once I saw your post I tried (for the fourth time) to sign up for autopay and this time it worked. I was able to log out and back in, and the autopay stuck.


Glad it worked for you too.


----------



## Shades228

Drucifer said:


> Damn! DirecTV changed my payment due date from the 4th to the 29th. Being on a pension with direct deposits between the 1st & 3rd. This is totally unacceptable to me.
> 
> Now why the hell would they push up the due date by five days?


The bill due date is 20 days after a bill generates. I'm guessing you setup auto bill pay using a debit card. The debit card is automatically charged 15 days after the bill has gone out, a CC gets charged the day the bill goes out so your bill amount shows $0. That's probably where the 5 days came from.


----------



## Shades228

marker101 said:


> e-mail them and let them know what you want. i didn't like the due date they assigned me, so i asked them nicely to change it to something that worked for me better, and they did. you have to be on bank account autopay to be flexible though.


Only if it's setup through autopay with a checking account.


----------



## cobaltblue

just found out about the 24 months for existing subs. are you eligible if you receive your bundled package bill from verizon?


----------



## tritch

Has anyone received their 2nd month's free HD credit since signing up? If so, did you get the next credit on your statement date or was it exactly a month after you signed up?

I just checked my online account and there's no 2nd month's credit yet, and it's already past my statement date (7/6) and sign up date last month. The promo credit on my statement has some strange date range on it. I signed up on June 7th, but the date range for the credit shows 01/05 - 02/04:
*
01/05 02/04 HD Access 24 Months Free HD Access *


----------



## RACJ2

I received the HD credit for 12 mo's and it started last year. I have received 10 mo's of it and the last one posted as:

*06/06 HD Access Credit -10.00 Credit*

The new 24 mo free HD probably looks different, but the 01/05 02/04 usually means form Jan 5 to Feb 4, so that doesn't look right..


----------



## philherz

cobaltblue said:


> just found out about the 24 months for existing subs. are you eligible if you receive your bundled package bill from verizon?


Worked for me.....I just had to sign up for autopay thru Verizon and call D*!!!


----------



## yamaham

Called today to get my dad upgraded to HD and try for a free HD promotion. He's a 12 year sub with SD equip and no upgrades/discounts over the life of the account. I made sure they enrolled in Auto Bill Pay and confirmed the status before making the call. They offered us HD rcvr for $49 and HDDVR for $99. He went for the non-DVR. The CSR indicated that the free HD discount wouldn't be available until the HD rcvr had been activated post-install, but did offer $5 off for 3 mo in the meantime. He took the offers and scheduled an install for next week. Thanks to this site for updated information!


----------



## PHL

yamaham said:


> Called today to get my dad upgraded to HD and try for a free HD promotion. He's a 12 year sub with SD equip and no upgrades/discounts over the life of the account. I made sure they enrolled in Auto Bill Pay and confirmed the status before making the call. They offered us HD rcvr for $49 and HDDVR for $99. He went for the non-DVR. The CSR indicated that the free HD discount wouldn't be available until the HD rcvr had been activated post-install, but did offer $5 off for 3 mo in the meantime. He took the offers and scheduled an install for next week. Thanks to this site for updated information!


Don't want to rain on your parade, but I think you could have done better. When I upgraded to HD last year, I got the HD DVR for free. I don't even think they charged shipping. At the time, I was only a 5-year customer, and I had received several retention discounts over the previous 3 years. I'm guessing that you got the offer from a front-line CSR. You will be able to get better offers from the Retention Dept. You just need to say that you want to cancel service. I believe that the Retention Dept has something like $200-400 worth of credits/discounts etc that they are authorized to give out to keep your dad as a customer.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I suspect this will all be a non-issues some time in the next 12 months anyway.

My bet is that they eliminate HD as a line-item charge, and simply bury it in the base fees or some other packaging change.


----------



## loudo

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect this will all be a non-issues some time in the next 12 months anyway.
> 
> My bet is that they eliminate HD as a line-item charge, and simply bury it in the base fees or some other packaging change.


They will find a way to get, one way or another. The current method will accomplish getting a lot of people to sign up for auto pay.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

loudo said:


> They will find a way to get, one way or another. The current method will accomplish getting a lot of people to sign up for auto pay.


Indeed....and there is alot of benefit for DirecTV to have customers pay them that way.


----------



## FrozenAsset

Newer customer - 3/2010, bundled with ATT last month. Was told I was too new of a customer to qualify.


----------



## RACJ2

yamaham said:


> Called today to get my dad upgraded to HD and try for a free HD promotion. He's a 12 year sub with SD equip and no upgrades/discounts over the life of the account. I made sure they enrolled in Auto Bill Pay and confirmed the status before making the call. They offered us HD rcvr for $49 and HDDVR for $99. He went for the non-DVR. The CSR indicated that the free HD discount wouldn't be available until the HD rcvr had been activated post-install, but did offer $5 off for 3 mo in the meantime. He took the offers and scheduled an install for next week. Thanks to this site for updated information!


You may have been able to do better, but all that matters is your happy. Although, usually when they offer the HDDVR for $99, they offer the HD receiver for free.  Since he's been a customer for 12 yrs, this probably doesn't matter. When he signed up for the new equipment, he just re-upped for a 24 mo commitment.


----------



## Insomniac2k

My Free HD credit just ran out in the last couple weeks. Just called in, no problems. I asked for the Free HD Access for Life credit, he verified I had HD and was already enrolled in autopay and that was it. He also told me for existing customers they can only put it in for 2 years, but once that runs out to just call in and get it added back again. I'll double check it shows up, but I should be good to go. Thanks to everyone here for paving the way!


----------



## bcampbell

Couple weeks ago I switched from the Plus HD DVR Choice Extra package with no locals to Choice Extra with locals due to the Sioux City channels being added shortly. They informed me with the Plus HD DVR Extra Choice package I wasn't being charged the HD access charge with my past statements seeming to back that up. No however with me switched to the Choice Extra with locals package I see the HD Access fee is being charged. Going to call and attempt to the charge off (for at least the 24 months).


----------



## betterdan

bcampbell with your old Plus HD DVR Extra Choice package you were indeed being charged for HD, it just was included in the price not as a seperate charge. I have the same package but with locals. If you still have that package now but with locals and are being charged a seperate fee for HD they are charging you twice for it.


----------



## bcampbell

I got moved to Choice Extra with locals and now have a seperate DVR fee as well as the HD Access Fee.


----------



## Blaze

Interesting what Customer Retention told me about new customers "FREE HD ACCESS FOR LIFE". She told me its only for 2 yrs and not for Life?

I questioned her further and she stated the terms are on Directv site.:eek2:


----------



## sigma1914

Blaze said:


> Interesting what Customer Retention told me about new customers "FREE HD ACCESS FOR LIFE". She told me its only for 2 yrs and not for Life?
> 
> I questioned her further and she stated the terms are on Directv site.:eek2:


Why do even care or call them? 1.) You're not a new customer. 2.) You don't even sub to HD.

Quit stirring the pot with your often wrong & pointless posts.


----------



## Blaze

sigma1914 said:


> Why do even care or call them? 1.) You're not a new customer. 2.) You don't even sub to HD.
> 
> Quit stirring the pot with your often wrong & pointless posts.


Because i wanted to get HD access and i questioned her further on my Account etc, and she talked about new Customers in that manner not me i just questioned her further,New customers have a surprise in for them coming in 2 yrs.

BTW am Not stirring nothing up Directv said this not me.


----------



## CG Tustin

tritch said:


> Has anyone received their 2nd month's free HD credit since signing up? If so, did you get the next credit on your statement date or was it exactly a month after you signed up?
> 
> I just checked my online account and there's no 2nd month's credit yet, and it's already past my statement date (7/6) and sign up date last month. The promo credit on my statement has some strange date range on it. I signed up on June 7th, but the date range for the credit shows 01/05 - 02/04:
> *
> 01/05 02/04 HD Access 24 Months Free HD Access *


Yes, I received the 2nd month exactly 1 mo after I signed up..

BTW, I only have 6mo free HD, but no autopay...


----------



## hasan

Blaze said:


> Because i wanted to get HD access and i questioned her further on my Account etc, and she talked about new Customers in that manner not me i just questioned her further,New customers have a surprise in for them coming in 2 yrs.
> 
> BTW am Not stirring nothing up Directv said this not me.


We'll all know in two years. In the mean time, I intend to enjoy my 10 bucks off per month.


----------



## sigma1914

Blaze said:


> Because i wanted to get HD access and i questioned her further on my Account etc, and she talked about new Customers in that manner not me i just questioned her further,*New customers have a surprise in for them coming in 2 yrs.*
> 
> BTW am Not stirring nothing up Directv said this not me.


FUD.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Fair enough, let's all admit that we don't know how DIRECTV will handle this in two years.


----------



## Blaze

N/M


----------



## hasan

Blaze said:


> Whats that????? internet talk.....?


(F)ear, (U)ncertainty and (D)oubt , the spreading thereof. It's internet speak for "stirring the pot".

Let's leave it the way Stuart put it...we don't know and won't know for two years...and from my post: why don't we just enjoy the next 24 months and only start to worry ourselves when that time has or is about to expire.

All this 24 vs. Lifetime vs. whatever is much ado about nothing. Full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.


----------



## Blaze

hasan said:


> (
> 
> All this 24 vs. Lifetime vs. whatever is much ado about nothing. Full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.


I have a question say if someone wanted HD and then after 2 yrs they wanted to cancel it and not pay the $10 per month can they and just get SD?



Stuart Sweet said:


> Fair enough, let's all admit that we don't know how DIRECTV will handle this in two years.


Agreed..


----------



## Frrrunkis!

I finally got the promo after the third call in 3 weeks...they couldn't give me the deal the first two times since I signed up for autopay online and they couldn't confirm it since it wasn't in the system yet. But third time's a charm I guess.

I've got another issue though. During my first call...the rep gave me 3 months of Starz/Encore free for three months...and the charge and credit was reflected on my bill for that first month. Well, for this month, there is a charge for Starz, but no credit. So I asked them about how it's supposed to be free and the credit isn't there, and the guy told me that the credit isn't scheduled to go through until 8/4...which is 8 days after my July bill due date. 

So in other words...I've got to pay the $13 for Starz this month and next month they'll give me the credit. It'd be alot easier if they could charge it, then immediately credit it, so I don't actually have to pay for it.


----------



## James Long

Blaze said:


> Interesting what Customer Retention told me about new customers "FREE HD ACCESS FOR LIFE". She told me its only for 2 yrs and not for Life?


Absolutely NOTHING NEW in that statement. It's even the title of this thread ... the current offer is "life" for new subscribers or "24 months" for existing subscribers. You, as an existing DirecTV subscriber are not new.



Blaze said:


> I have a question say if someone wanted HD and then after 2 yrs they wanted to cancel it and not pay the $10 per month can they and just get SD?


You should be able to cancel the HD access at any time. You would lose the $10 credit any time you ever lose or drop autopay.

You would have to check with DirecTV to see what programming commitment you are actually making, assuming you ever stop talking about HD and make the commitment to getting HD. Most commitments are two years so you should be able to cancel HD in 24 months without a penalty.

As for what DirecTV will offer in 24 months? Nobody knows. All I know for sure is that if you never pull the trigger and get HD _*you*_ won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Blaze

James Long said:


> You would have to check with DirecTV to see what programming commitment you are actually making, assuming you ever stop talking about HD and make the commitment to getting HD. Most commitments are two years so you should be able to cancel HD in 24 months without a penalty.
> 
> As for what DirecTV will offer in 24 months? Nobody knows. All I know for sure is that if you never pull the trigger and get HD _*you*_ won't have to worry about it.


Customer Retention told me that so long you have a HD Box you can't cancel at anytime HD, you have to return the Box does this seen correct?


----------



## James Long

Blaze said:


> Customer Retention told me that so long you have a HD Box you can't cancel at anytime HD, you have to return the Box does this seen correct?


I wouldn't contradict that. Others that understand DirecTV better might.


----------



## loudo

Blaze said:


> Customer Retention told me that so long you have a HD Box you can't cancel at anytime HD, you have to return the Box does this seen correct?


Sounds reasonable, because if you cancel HD, you don't need an HD box.


----------



## pmayo2002

In two years who knows -- they might abandon SD 
By the way the $10 actually is $11.32 when you include the communications tax that is added based on your locality.

Does this remind you of Dtv??


----------



## hellyea

Still no success from anyone in an MDU? We pay $10.99 for Choice Extra, and I pay $9.99 for HD Access.

While this may seem cheap, understand that through my monthly condo assessments, we're paying DTV $25 per month for our basic analog package -- thats why they offer us the choice extra @ 10.99.


----------



## secondclaw

No go for me ...

I called DTV - got a pleasant person on the phone that was more than happy to apply HD discount ... even gave me free Starz for 3 months. She then transferred me to another - less pleasant - person, which told me that since I am not directly paying for Choice plan, the computer will not allow entry of the discount. When I checked my online billing activity I saw 3 months of Starz added to my account, then terminated minutes later with a $10 penalty (nice huh  ) ... it turned out to be a wash in the bill, so no big deal, but no HD discount for me.

I contacted our MDU provider, who was completely incoherent on this issue. The excuse is - since we have a 'discount' due to bulk pricing, HD should not apply, which doesn't fly with me. Unfortunately Dish HD-for-Life deal specifically includes MDU in the deal ... so I am totally disgusted by what happened with DirecTV thing.



hellyea said:


> Still no success from anyone in an MDU? We pay $10.99 for Choice Extra, and I pay $9.99 for HD Access.
> 
> While this may seem cheap, understand that through my monthly condo assessments, we're paying DTV $25 per month for our basic analog package -- thats why they offer us the choice extra @ 10.99.


----------



## philherz

secondclaw said:


> No go for me ...
> 
> I called DTV - got a pleasant person on the phone that was more than happy to apply HD discount ... even gave me free Starz for 3 months. She then transferred me to another - less pleasant - person, which told me that since I am not directly paying for Choice plan, the computer will not allow entry of the discount. When I checked my online billing activity I saw 3 months of Starz added to my account, then terminated minutes later with a $10 penalty (nice huh  ) ... it turned out to be a wash in the bill, so no big deal, but no HD discount for me.
> 
> I contacted our MDU provider, who was completely incoherent on this issue. The excuse is - since we have a 'discount' due to bulk pricing, HD should not apply, which doesn't fly with me. Unfortunately Dish HD-for-Life deal specifically includes MDU in the deal ... so I am totally disgusted by what happened with DirecTV thing.


I have D* bundled with AT&T, so I pay AT&T for everything. I couldn't get the discount until I signed up for AT&T's autopay.

I wonder if you can autopay your MDU???

PS: They didn't let you keep the Starz deal????????


----------



## secondclaw

I had autopay with directv since day one...
As far as starz, I have no idea why they canceled it.


philherz said:


> I have D* bundled with AT&T, so I pay AT&T for everything. I couldn't get the discount until I signed up for AT&T's autopay.
> 
> I wonder if you can autopay your MDU???
> 
> PS: They didn't let you keep the Starz deal????????


----------



## nike5580

No go for me. I just called to activate my new H24-100. I asked the CSR if there was anything like the free HD for life for currently customers. He said let me go check your account, 2 minutes later he said that there was nothing he could add for me, but they should be doing "something" soon for everyone because of the current dish offer.


----------



## stevendsnyder

I also called in to see what kind of deal I could get and they offered me the free HD for 24 months and 3 months of either Starz or Showtime if I would move from my old granfathered plan to one of the new plans. I also asked if they could throw in the MRV since I had it before they officially rolled it out and charged for it. It took three transfers, but I got the MRV turned back on, free HD for 24 months and Starz for 3 months. Not a bad phone call in my opinion.


----------



## jdmac29

Does this offer also extend your contract with Directv?


----------



## RACJ2

The free HD offer does not extend your commitment/contract.


----------



## Shades228

Blaze said:


> Customer Retention told me that so long you have a HD Box you can't cancel at anytime HD, you have to return the Box does this seen correct?


This is correct



DirecTV: Equipment Lease Addendum said:


> *PROGRAMMING AGREEMENT.*
> 
> Within 30 days of provision of DIRECTV equipment to you, or on the date that the professional installer has installed or is prepared to install your DIRECTV equipment, whichever is sooner, you agree to activate each and every DIRECTV Receiver ordered by you or provided to you with any DIRECTV® base programming package (valued at $29.99 per mo. or above); Jadeworld®; or, any qualifying international service bundle, which bundle shall include either the DIRECTV® BASIC programming package (valued at $15.99 per mo.) or the DIRECTV PREFERRED CHOICE™ programming package (valued at $38.99 per mo.) together with any WorldDirect™ international-language service. DVR service activation ($7/mo.) required for DVR leases; HD Access fee ($10/mo.) required for HD Receiver leases; and, both DVR service and HD Access fee payment required for HD DVR leases.


You can read it in full here http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/legal/equipment_lease_addendum


----------



## ktm250

Called yesterday and the first rep transfered me to the second. The second rep told me that I was already getting HD for free. Did not have a bill in front of me so I could not argue. Pulled my account up on line, says my package is $79 with HD and DVR service. Basic package is $63 so I called to find out how I go from 63 to 79 and have HD free. Rep stated that the last person I talked to was wrong, so I got the free HD and Starz free for 3 months. Also added Showtime so it will only be 2.99 more then I was paying before.


----------



## cobaltblue

just spoke with an informative & helpful csr in promotions. I received the 24 months HD access credit. she said the dropping of the HD access fee has been mentioned. she also gave me free Starz for three months due to being a loyal customer. not a half bad deal...


----------



## MizzouTiger

Frrrunkis! said:


> I finally got the promo after the third call in 3 weeks...they couldn't give me the deal the first two times since I signed up for autopay online and they couldn't confirm it since it wasn't in the system yet. But third time's a charm I guess.
> 
> I've got another issue though. During my first call...the rep gave me 3 months of Starz/Encore free for three months...and the charge and credit was reflected on my bill for that first month. Well, for this month, there is a charge for Starz, but no credit. So I asked them about how it's supposed to be free and the credit isn't there, and the guy told me that the credit isn't scheduled to go through until 8/4...which is 8 days after my July bill due date.
> 
> So in other words...I've got to pay the $13 for Starz this month and next month they'll give me the credit. It'd be alot easier if they could charge it, then immediately credit it, so I don't actually have to pay for it.


I belive you will get a $13 credit in the 4th month, so you do in effect pay for one month and get three months free. At least, that's how it worked when I signed up for the Starz/Showtime special earlier this year.


----------



## Camborita

Set up autopay on the website on Tuesday, called Wednesday and requested my account have the 24 months of free HD access added and was done in 10 minutes with just one transfer.

Thank you to all who contributed to this thread so others could be aware of this offer!


----------



## kmax

Well finally got off my lazy butt and called about this. A few months back I was going to cancel a couple premiums but they ended up giving me 3 separate credits worth $15/month for 6 months. One of the credits was a DVR credit for $5.

So I call in, ask for promotions. Get transferred. Second person said there is already a discount to my base package (which is that goofy $5 DVR thing) and I wouldn't be able to get this until August. I asked if they could wipe that one out and get the $10/24 month deal. She had to ask a supervisor, and after being on hold a few minutes they overrode it and the credit is applied.

Weird thing is the PLUS HD DVR - 24mosFreeHDAcc has shown up already online within minutes, but I expected a prorated reversal charge for the other promo. Not complaining, just sharing my experience.


----------



## RACJ2

kmax said:


> So I call in, ask for promotions. Get transferred. Second person said there is already a discount to my base package (which is that goofy $5 DVR thing) and I wouldn't be able to get this until August. I asked if they could wipe that one out and get the $10/24 month deal. She had to ask a supervisor, and after being on hold a few minutes they overrode it and the credit is applied.
> 
> Weird thing is the PLUS HD DVR - 24mosFreeHDAcc has shown up already online within minutes, but I expected a prorated reversal charge for the other promo. Not complaining, just sharing my experience.


There really isn't any reason to prorate that credit. Technically, you won't realize the credit until next months statement is created. And the new $10 credit will replace the $5 credit.


----------



## Blaze

nike5580 said:


> No go for me. I just called to activate my new H24-100. I asked the CSR if there was anything like the free HD for life for currently customers. He said let me go check your account, 2 minutes later he said that there was nothing he could add for me, but they should be doing "something" soon for everyone because of the current dish offer.


Contact Customer Retention and ask them about that make sure you speak with that department and no one else.


----------



## xhenxhe

chevyguy559 said:


> BTW I attached the PDF file


Nice. Right at the top of the PDF it says not for publication or redistribution :sure:

I'm sort of in a pickle. I'd love to take advantage of this free HD for life offer, but we have our house up for sale and have placed an offer on a new house. If everything works out we would close on the new hose on Aug 4. That flyer says the offer expires on the July 21. Do you think they are really going to stop offering free HD for life at that point?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

xhenxhe said:


> Nice. Right at the top of the PDF it says not for publication or redistribution :sure:


There's a leak that needs to be plugged. 

On the other hand..it ends in 4 days and any damage has likely been done.


----------



## Drucifer

xhenxhe said:


> Nice. Right at the top of the PDF it says not for publication or redistribution :sure:
> 
> I'm sort of in a pickle. I'd love to take advantage of this free HD for life offer, but we have our house up for sale and have placed an offer on a new house. If everything works out we would close on the new hose on Aug 4. That flyer says the offer expires on the July 21. Do you think they are really going to stop offering free HD for life at that point?


As long as Dish is offering, you can be sure DirecTV will.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Drucifer said:


> As long as Dish is offering, you can be sure DirecTV will.


We'll find out soon enough...as the promo is suppose to end soon....if it continues...then the answer is clear.


----------



## sungam

I'm no longer seeing references to Free HD for Life on the web site.

www.directv.com/hd

Google's chached version from earlier today had Free HD all over it however...


----------



## James Long

sungam said:


> I'm no longer seeing references to Free HD for Life on the web site.
> 
> www.directv.com/hd
> 
> Google's chached version from earlier today had Free HD all over it however...


Try again ... the page I get still has a big red banner and an advertising block over in the right column.


----------



## sungam

Still don't see Free HD using Firefox but I do with IE7... tried clearing histories, temp files, caches etc. to no avail. Very odd...


----------



## RACJ2

I can see the free HD offer with Firefox, so that is weird.


----------



## James Long

sungam said:


> Still don't see Free HD using Firefox but I do with IE7... tried clearing histories, temp files, caches etc. to no avail. Very odd...


I'm seeing it with Firefox 3.6.6 ...

It is also pretty obvious on their "English Packages" page where the entire HD section is labeled "FREE HD Channels". (And the section below that has an explanation.)


----------



## hdtvfan0001

James Long said:


> I'm seeing it with Firefox 3.6.6 ...
> 
> It is also pretty obvious on their "English Packages" page where the entire HD section is labeled "FREE HD Channels". (And the section below that has an explanation.)


It should be out there until 7/21 at least...


----------



## sungam

James Long said:


> I'm seeing it with Firefox 3.6.6 ...
> 
> It is also pretty obvious on their "English Packages" page where the entire HD section is labeled "FREE HD Channels". (And the section below that has an explanation.)


I'm using FF 3.6.6 as well (under XP SP3), but nowhere do I see anything about Free HD unless I switch to IE. Must be something about the version of java or some other helper/plug-in I'm running.


----------



## RACJ2

I'm using FF 3.6.6 on Win 7.


----------



## James Long

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It should be out there until 7/21 at least...


I'm expecting longer - DirecTV put a lot of work into all of the modifications to their site to get those messages there (most didn't appear until a week after the offer began). I don't expect them to hit the undo button.

That's not to say that the "free HD" offers absolutely won't end 7/21 ... but the risk is taken by anyone who doesn't sign up before the published date.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

James Long said:


> I'm expecting longer - DirecTV put a lot of work into all of the modifications to their site to get those messages there (most didn't appear until a week after the offer began). I don't expect them to hit the undo button.
> 
> That's not to say that the "free HD" offers absolutely won't end 7/21 ... but the risk is taken by anyone who doesn't sign up before the published date.


I suspect you are correct on both main points.


----------



## jdspencer

I finally got around to call about the free HD for existing subs. The CSR I spoke with put me on hold and when she returned she said that the free HD for 2 years was good to go. Since I already was on auto pay, she just reminded me that would have to be maintained for the two years. And she also offered $5 off of Showtime. I declined. And in passing she mentioned that in 2 years something else might be available.


----------



## Drucifer

jdspencer said:


> . . . . she mentioned that in 2 years something else might be available.


My guess, in two years, HD will be so wide-spread across both cable & satellites, that it would look upon as an excessive charge. With people bringing up that there was no 'color' charge when color was introduced as a comparison to today's greedy companies.


----------



## jdspencer

My thoughts too!

Except that the charge to "color" back then was the cost of getting a new color TV.
And, I suspect that the TV stations may have upped the cost to advertisers when they started to broadcast in olor.


----------



## loudo

James Long said:


> I'm expecting longer - DirecTV put a lot of work into all of the modifications to their site to get those messages there (most didn't appear until a week after the offer began). I don't expect them to hit the undo button.
> 
> That's not to say that the "free HD" offers absolutely won't end 7/21 ... but the risk is taken by anyone who doesn't sign up before the published date.


Here may be the answer as to why some are seeing the Free HD banner with certain browsers and others don't see it. I design and build web sites and have 4 browsers installed to test my sites.

I don't see it on Firefox or IE, but I have cookies for their web site for my account on both of them.

I look at the web site using Google and Safari, which I don't have cookies for my account information in, and I see the red free HD banner on both of them.


----------



## James Long

Drucifer said:


> With people bringing up that there was no 'color' charge when color was introduced as a comparison to today's greedy companies.


The founder and CEO of another satellite company mentions that in a new commercial. You don't pay extra for color ... you shouldn't pay extra for HD.

(Of course his company still charges extra for HD if one doesn't agree to autopay/paperless billing *or* pay a one time fee.)


----------



## hdtvfan0001

James Long said:


> The founder and CEO of another satellite company mentions that in a new commercial. You don't pay extra for color ... you shouldn't pay extra for HD.
> 
> (Of course his company still charges extra for HD if one doesn't agree to autopay/paperless billing *or* pay a one time fee.)


That's a nice theory and a nice philosophy.

Many will agree, me included.

Let's see if it holds up.

I regularly reminded my kids as the grew up that when they saw the word "free"...it was a misnomer....and that they would ultimately have to pay "something" for it one way or another. I suspect this will be no different. If its removed as a billing line item by both sat providers...it doesn't mean it's necessarily "free". It can be buried in another fee someplace else.


----------



## joed32

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's a nice theory and a nice philosophy.
> 
> Many will agree, me included.
> 
> Let's see if it holds up.
> 
> I regularly reminded my kids as the grew up that when they saw the word "free"...it was a misnomer....and that they would ultimately have to pay "something" for it one way or another. I suspect this will be no different. If its removed as a billing line item by both sat providers...it doesn't mean it's necessarily "free". It can be buried in another fee someplace else.


That goes without saying.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

joed32 said:


> That goes without saying.


Based on reading the entire thread....it actually needed to be said. :lol:


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Truly the only way to not pay for it is to hook up the antenna and stop paying Dirvectv anything. 

That is FREE!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Spanky_Partain said:


> Truly the only way to not pay for it is to hook up the antenna and stop paying Dirvectv anything.
> 
> That is FREE!


...doesn't that still take electricity?


----------



## James Long

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...doesn't that still take electricity?


I've got the power ...

Speaking of which - we're drifting. Let's talk about Free HD for life.
Available on DirecTV for at least three more days.

:backtotop


----------



## cobaltblue

make sure to ask for promotions. first csr put me right through when I asked her. they gave me the free HD for 24 months along with Starz free for three months for being a loyal customer...


----------



## Blaze

sungam said:


> I'm no longer seeing references to Free HD for Life on the web site.
> 
> www.directv.com/hd
> 
> Google's chached version from earlier today had Free HD all over it however...


This is what i get,,,,



> t's not even close. DIRECTV will soon have over 160 channels all in High-Def, all the time. That's twice the number of HD channels that Xfinity offers, on average. And it gets even better.* Now DIRECTV HD is FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer*.1 We also have the most movies in 1080p, the same amazing picture quality as Blu-ray™. Xfinity just can't compete.


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/competition/comcast/hd


----------



## Carl Spock

Nice job of not quoting the bottom of that page in your link:



> 1 Free HD for Life is available to new customers only.


You know, *Blaze*, you disprove the aphorism that even a stopped clock is right twice a day. :nono2:


----------



## Blaze

Carl Spock said:


> Nice job of not quoting the bottom of that page in your link:
> 
> You know, *Blaze*, you disprove the aphorism that even a stopped clock is right twice a day. :nono2:


That's why people need to be care about this offer on top said "TO ALL CUSTOMERS" But the fine print states otherwise or does it?

Carl Spock i even asked Directv about Free for life for new Customer's they said in the Retention departmen, that's Only for 2 yrs for new Customers.:lol:

EDIT
Also i would fall into New Customer HD, because i have SD you can turn this upside down inside out, it's how you look at it


----------



## dtvmike1652

xhenxhe said:


> Nice. Right at the top of the PDF it says not for publication or redistribution :sure:
> 
> I'm sort of in a pickle. I'd love to take advantage of this free HD for life offer, but we have our house up for sale and have placed an offer on a new house. If everything works out we would close on the new hose on Aug 4. That flyer says the offer expires on the July 21. Do you think they are really going to stop offering free HD for life at that point?


yes and I do believe DISH is as well.


----------



## dtvmike1652

xhenxhe said:


> Nice. Right at the top of the PDF it says not for publication or redistribution :sure:
> 
> I'm sort of in a pickle. I'd love to take advantage of this free HD for life offer, but we have our house up for sale and have placed an offer on a new house. If everything works out we would close on the new hose on Aug 4. That flyer says the offer expires on the July 21. Do you think they are really going to stop offering free HD for life at that point?


Also place the order now you can always set the install later than the 4th of August. As long as it is ordered before that date you're OK.


----------



## James Long

dtvmike1652 said:


> yes and I do believe DISH is as well.


You're absolutely wrong about DISH. The $15 off offer for new customers expires next Saturday but the offer for "Free HD for life" has no expiration date. DirecTV has not made it as clear in their advertising.


----------



## GrumpyBear

dtvmike1652 said:


> yes and I do believe DISH is as well.


Dish's HD Free for Life offer ends on 9-28-10. At least according to the fine print on the TV Commericals.


----------



## Blaze

GrumpyBear said:


> Dish's HD Free for Life offer ends on 9-28-10. At least according to the fine print on the TV Commericals.


You mean the 1 sec you get to read it.........:lol:


----------



## wallybarthman

My account is on suspend but given that it would save me money to reactive my account early and get the promotion I went ahead and called tonight to reactive. 

To my extreme pleasure: they added the promotion, and will suspend my account again this evening. I thought I'd have to reactive my service now rather than in October but that turned out not to be the case. 

To say the least - I was very pleased!


----------



## Manctech

Getteau said:


> I just called in and got the 24 months off as well. I'm already on paperless billing and auto-pay, so that part wasn't a big deal for me. She also gave me 2 months of Showtime for free along with the HD pack. I was going to call in anyway to upgrade my R15 to an HR, so this seemed like a good time to take care of all of it. Ended up getting the HR for 107 shipped. So all in all, I'm happy. Now I just have to hope my luck extends a few more days and the UPS guys delivers an HR24.


If it's not I would "Return to Sender" wrong address and try again  I know they have them, but they are shipping them en-masse to installer warehouses for new MRV installs. Chances are you will get a 20-23 model.


----------



## xhenxhe

dtvmike1652 said:


> Also place the order now you can always set the install later than the 4th of August. As long as it is ordered before that date you're OK.


That is something I considered. I guess now I just hope I'll know by then whether the offer on our house will be accepted by then. :grin:


----------



## DodgerKing

Did not get my credit this month. They told me it was a known technical glitch and nobody got the credit for the second month. For some reason I do not believe them. Did anyone else not get their credit this month?


----------



## sheureka

I didn't get ANY of my credits this month - no HD credit, no referral credit, and no AAA credit. And I have to deal with Qwest to get it straightened out, not DTV. Yuck! - sheureka


----------



## mdavej

I got my HD credit 2 months in a row, including this one. But they disconnected MRV for no reason??? What's going on?


----------



## broeddog

I did not get my credit for month two and called, they said it was an issue for a small number of accounts but it should show up on account in the next 48 hours.


----------



## davemayo

I did not get my credit for month 2 either. We'll see if it shows up in 48 hours.


----------



## blucas95

I didn't see the ad on the website anymore either, but just called in (7/20) and got the credit applied to my account...


----------



## snowcat

DodgerKing said:


> Did not get my credit this month. They told me it was a known technical glitch and nobody got the credit for the second month. For some reason I do not believe them. Did anyone else not get their credit this month?


I lost all my new user credits this month. I called, and they said it was a glitch, and the credits will be restored at some point soon. But since I already autopaid for the month, the updated credits (when they come back) will be reflected on my August bill.


----------



## bman3333

bman3333 said:


> I called in on call center hell day June 8, and although the wait was longer than usual, I had zero problem getting the 24 month credit placed on my account. I asked for "promotions" and the first CSR I talked with checked my account to make sure I had HD receivers, autopay and no conflicting promos. A few minutes later she said I qualified for the promo and reminded me that I needed to maintain my current package and keep autopay on. I've only been a customer since Dec. 23, and have the ChoiceXTRA +HD DVR package.
> 
> Thanks to this forum thread for letting me know about the existing customer promo. I also let my family and friends know about it so they can get a $10 discount per month as well.


UPDATE -- 7/20/2010:

I ended up not seeing the credit on my bill and called in. I was told the original CSR was wrong and that I did not qualify for the promo. What's more, the original CSR did not document the call correctly, so there was no record of me asking for the promo on June 8! No CSR could tell me why I didn't qualify - and it sure seemed like most on this forum did qualify. I have an HD package and autopay. I emailed the customer advocate team, who politely called back and said that the bottom line was that my account "level" was a zero, and that only account levels 2 or higher qualified for this promotion. He could not tell me exactly why my account level was a zero, but thought the account age and any current promotions you are receiving factor into one's account level.

While I'm not happy about being denied the $10 credit, I atleast understand the policy a little more. I will be calling back in December once my current promotions expire and asking for the credit at that time.


----------



## gfrang

Just checked my online bill and HDacess discount didn't show up ,called D* and was told it will show up tomorrow.
Have to see what happens.


----------



## Drucifer

DodgerKing said:


> Did not get my credit this month. They told me it was a known technical glitch and nobody got the credit for the second month. For some reason I do not believe them. Did anyone else not get their credit this month?


The credit is there, but got wipe out with them changing the due date. Making bill covering five full weeks instead of a month.


----------



## matt

I am also having issues with new user credits and HD access credits.


----------



## Barcthespark

Barcthespark said:


> I called 1-800-531-5000 and spoke with a very knowledgeable and pleasant CSR named Tasha. I told her I saw on the website that HD access is now free and I wanted to see how to get it applied to my account. She knew exactly what I was talking about and explained it is free for life for new customers, free for 24 months for existing customers, and that she could take care of it for me right now.
> 
> She also offered me either Starz or Showtime for free for 3 months. I asked which package has more HD channels and she explained the differences between the two packages.
> 
> There was never any mention of auto pay or contract extension.
> 
> Tasha also explained:
> 1. If I cancel Starz before so many days (30?) I'll be charged a fee.
> 2. I can cancel Starz after so many days (30?) and have it switched to Showtime for the remainder of the 3 month free period.
> 3. I need to call in and cancel Starz just prior to the expiration of the 3 month free period to avoid being billed for the next month.
> 
> The only reason I included all of this detail is to show how knowledgeable and helpful Tasha was. I complain when I get a bad CSR, so I want to give full credit when I get a great CSR!


Well, first I get an email notifying me that I must sign up for auto pay to get the HD access for free that I was already told by Tasha that I had. Then today I find out I'm being billed for the "free" Starz. I called D* and two CSRs and 25 minutes later I had the Starz charge removed from my bill.

And they wonder why I don't want to sign up for auto pay??????:nono2:


----------



## BNut

Was able to confirm on D*'s website that I received the $10 credit on my D* bill dated 7/16/10. I'm also a Total Choice package which is older package that hasn't been offered for a few years now.

Here's a cut and paste from my online statement:

*Current Charges for Service Period 07/15/10 - 08/14/10

07/15 08/14 TOTAL CHOICE Monthly 57.49 
07/15 08/14 HD Access Monthly 10.00 
07/15 08/14 DIRECTV DVR Service Monthly 7.00 
07/15 08/14 DIRECTV on DEMAND Tune to Ch. 1000 for more info 0.00 
Fees

07/16 Leased Receiver 5.00 
Adjustments & Credits

07/15 08/14 HD Access 24 Months Free HD Access -10.00 Credit *


----------



## Carl Spock

My credits haven't posted yet but my bill itself isn't posted until the 26th. 

I did get an email today from DirecTV titled "Your DIRECTV Free HD Confirmation", acknowledging the credit for 24 months and reminding me I had to keep (1) autopay, (2) a HD receiver or DVR in my system, plus HD Access, and (3) the Choice or better package.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Just curious if anyone else got this email? I just got it today.



> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. In addition to having the very best in entertainment, you will be receiving the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS!
> 
> JUST A REMINDER
> 
> To continue to receive FREE HD Access, you simply need to maintain the following on your DIRECTV account during the 24-month offer period:
> 
> 1. Auto Bill Pay
> 2. CHOICE™ or MÁS ULTRA™ and above package
> 3. At least one(1) HD Receiver and HD Access
> 
> NOT SURE IF YOU HAVE AUTO BILL PAY?
> 
> Please sign in to your account at directv.com. If it states "Not Enrolled," next to AUTO PAYMENT on your ACCOUNT OVERVIEW page, select "Set up" and register as soon as possible.
> 
> Failure to maintain Auto Bill Pay will result in the loss of your Free HD Access credit of $10 per month on your account. If you feel that you are receiving this message in error, please call DIRECTV at 1-800-531-5000 and a representative will be happy to assist you.


----------



## matt

I got that email too


----------



## SParker

matt1124 said:


> I got that email too


Same..


----------



## longrider

TheRatPatrol said:


> Just curious if anyone else got this email? I just got it today.


I also received it today, I know everything is set up correctly as last months bill was paid via autopay and the credit was there


----------



## The Spud

longrider said:


> I also received it today, I know everything is set up correctly as last months bill was paid via autopay and the credit was there


I also received the email today and the credit last month. However, I also got my statement today and the credit was not there. I called and the woman said that she would apply the credit, but it doesn't show up online.


----------



## SParker

The Spud said:


> I also received the email today and the credit last month. However, I also got my statement today and the credit was not there. I called and the woman said that she would apply the credit, but it doesn't show up online.


Same here... No credit this month but had it last month..


----------



## -Draino-

Got the mail today but I already had the 24 months for free anyway


----------



## SParker

LOL at Directv's system. The gal said the 2nd credit should appear on the 17th. I'm like Uhhh its the 20th! The 17th happened 3 days ago!  Oi vey the girl just didn't get it. I told her the 1st credit appeared on 6/17 but not 7/17, she says thats the way the system works but I'll get it on 8/17.... She started to get irritated. Idiots! I'm calling back... Called back and supposedly will have it fixed in 3-5 business days... GACK!


----------



## BNut

SParker said:


> Same..


Ditto!


----------



## gfrang

Just got this today and check my bill online and was applied to bill.

Hello George,
Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. In addition to having the very best in entertainment, you will be receiving the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS!
JUST A REMINDER
To continue to receive FREE HD Access, you simply need to maintain the following on your DIRECTV account during the 24-month offer period:
1. Auto Bill Pay
2. CHOICE™ or MÁS ULTRA™ and above package
3. At least one(1) HD Receiver and HD Access
NOT SURE IF YOU HAVE AUTO BILL PAY?
Please sign in to your account at directv.com. If it states "Not Enrolled," next to AUTO PAYMENT on your ACCOUNT OVERVIEW page, select "Set up" and register as soon as possible.
Failure to maintain Auto Bill Pay will result in the loss of your Free HD Access credit of $10 per month on your account. If you feel that you are receiving this message in error, please call DIRECTV at 1-800-531-5000 and a representative will be happy to assist


----------



## DodgerKing

-Draino- said:


> Got the mail today but I already had the 24 months for free anyway


Same here. I did not get my credit for the second month and it does not show up on current charges for this third month yet


----------



## bixler

Seems to be a billing system error this month with this credit. I wonder if it's affecting all credits and if it will affect customer that do not have the HD credit.


----------



## billsharpe

bixler said:


> Seems to be a billing system error this month with this credit. I wonder if it's affecting all credits and if it will affect customer that do not have the HD credit.


June credit for free HD showed up on my "recent activity" within a couple of days, offsetting a June charge. July charge is there, but there's no corresponding credit this month. I haven't received any e-mail for DirecTV about the free HD at all.

I'm going to let it slide for another month and see what happens in August.


----------



## Barcthespark

Barcthespark said:


> I called 1-800-531-5000 and spoke with a very knowledgeable and pleasant CSR named Tasha. I told her I saw on the website that HD access is now free and I wanted to see how to get it applied to my account. She knew exactly what I was talking about and explained it is free for life for new customers, free for 24 months for existing customers, and that she could take care of it for me right now.
> 
> She also offered me either Starz or Showtime for free for 3 months. I asked which package has more HD channels and she explained the differences between the two packages.
> 
> There was never any mention of auto pay or contract extension.
> 
> Tasha also explained:
> 1. If I cancel Starz before so many days (30?) I'll be charged a fee.
> 2. I can cancel Starz after so many days (30?) and have it switched to Showtime for the remainder of the 3 month free period.
> 3. I need to call in and cancel Starz just prior to the expiration of the 3 month free period to avoid being billed for the next month.
> 
> The only reason I included all of this detail is to show how knowledgeable and helpful Tasha was. I complain when I get a bad CSR, so I want to give full credit when I get a great CSR!


Follow up:
1. My "free HD" was canceled because I don't use auto pay.
2. I got billed $12.99 this month and $5.20 last month for my "free" Starz. I called last night and it took 2 CSRs and 25 minutes on the phone to get my bill corrected.

And they wonder why I won't sign up for auto pay?


----------



## Hoosier205

Barcthespark said:


> Follow up:
> 1. My "free HD" was canceled because I don't use auto pay.
> 2. I got billed $12.99 this month and $5.20 last month for my "free" Starz. I called last night and it took 2 CSRs and 25 minutes on the phone to get my bill corrected.
> 
> And they wonder why I won't sign up for auto pay?


Great. The system worked. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Barcthespark

Hoosier205 said:


> Great. The system worked. Thank you for the update.


Yes, if the system is designed to take things away that they previously offer you, charge you for free things, and make you go through the hassle of calling them to get it corrected.


----------



## Hoosier205

Barcthespark said:


> Yes, if the system is designed to take things away that they previously offer you, charge you for free things, and make you go through the hassle of calling them to get it corrected.


...you never qualified for the offer since you do not use autopay. It seems to have worked quite well.


----------



## Jon J

Hoosier205 said:


> ...you never qualified for the offer since you do not use autopay.


Not exactly correct if that little item was never mentioned when the discount was granted. Seems DirecTV decided to change the rules after the game started for some.


----------



## Hoosier205

Jon J said:


> Not exactly correct if that little item was never mentioned when the discount was granted. Seems DirecTV decided to change the rules after the game started for some.


Nope. Those qualifications existed from the beginning.


----------



## Jon J

Hoosier205 said:


> Nope. Those qualifications existed from the beginning.


So...you were listening in on my conversation? Don't think so.


----------



## Barcthespark

Hoosier205 said:


> ...you never qualified for the offer since you do not use autopay. It seems to have worked quite well.


Tasha either lied to me (which I doubt because she had no reason) or she didn't know her company's policy (which she should have) concerning the free HD because she told me I would have it for 2 years. Either way, she was wrong which means the system did not work. Just as it did not work when they billed me for my "free" Starz.


----------



## SParker

I believe it clearly stated on their site you needed to have auto-pay. That's why I added it before I called and asked for the offer.


----------



## Jon J

SParker said:


> I believe it clearly stated on their site you needed to have auto-pay.


Some of us signed up before there was anything on their site.


----------



## mdavej

Jon J said:


> Some of us signed up before there was anything on their site.


I call BS. That's been the policy since before the deal even started (LINK).


----------



## dparisoe

I was missing the Credit for Free HD, and Stars this month. The Stars they just gave me free for 3 months last month the the credit for both were applied last month. 

I spoke with DTV customer service and the assured me it was a billing glitch and I would receive 2 credit for each on next months bill.

I have Autopay and Total Choice Plus.


----------



## Jon J

mdavej said:


> I call BS. That's been the policy since before the deal even started.


You may call whatever you wish. Did you happen to read (obviously not) the part about being for new customers only and the offer was free for life? The decision to add current customers for 24 months happened after the offer you cite.


----------



## mdavej

Jon J said:


> You may call whatever you wish. Did you happen to read (obviously not) the part about being for new customers only and the offer was free for life? The decision to add current customers for 24 months happened after the offer you cite.


The auto-pay requirement has always been there, whether it's the life deal or the 2 yr deal. It's plastered everywhere, including tons of posts in this thread (HERE's one the day the life and 2 yr offers started). "Auto" is mentioned 300 times (the max for search results) in this thread alone in the first two days of the offer. I find it hard to believe people didn't know about it (except maybe a few OJ Simpson jurors). I realize that early on many people fooled the CSRs into giving them the deal without it. But now that it's coming back to bite them, people claim ignorance. Sorry, but I don't buy it.


----------



## brainwaver

Does anyone know if the FREE HD FOR LIFE promotion for existing subscribers ended yesterday?


----------



## Jon J

mdavej said:


> The auto-pay requirement has always been there, whether it's the life deal or the 2 yr deal.


If you refuse to read there is no hope.


----------



## James Long

brainwaver said:


> Does anyone know if the FREE HD FOR LIFE promotion for existing subscribers ended yesterday?


Somebody probably knows ... whether or not they are telling is a different question.

(I expect for the sake of loyalty it is continuing but now we wait for the first person to claim they got the credit after July 21st.)

As far as NEW customers ... DirecTV changed their website this morning. Free HD for new customers is limited to those who sign up for Premier. The offer is combined with NFL Sunday Ticket where one pays $59.99 for five months and gets Premier and NFL Sunday Ticket then the price jumps up to the full price for Premier. Free HD is included for life (new customers).

What that means for old customers? Good question.


----------



## James Long

Jon J said:


> If you refuse to read there is no hope.


Good luck keeping your $10 discount on HD Access without autopay. As someone recently said, "if you refuse to read there is no hope." Autopay is required to keep the discount.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

James Long said:


> Somebody probably knows ... whether or not they are telling is a different question.
> 
> (I expect for the sake of loyalty it is continuing but now we wait for the first person to claim they got the credit after July 21st.)
> 
> As far as NEW customers ... DirecTV changed their website this morning. Free HD for new customers is limited to those who sign up for Premier. *The offer is combined with NFL Sunday Ticket where one pays $59.99 for five months and gets Premier and NFL Sunday Ticket then the price jumps up to the full price for Premier*. Free HD is included for life (new customers).
> 
> What that means for old customers? Good question.


It means they are launching their annual "Get NFLST for free by signing up for the Premier Package" promo....the Feed HD for Life is an add on this year for new customers. I anticipated this coming in a previous post for NFLST.

We'll find out soon if the same offer holds up with Free HD for 24 months for existing customers.


----------



## James Long

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It means they are launching their annual "Get NFLST for free by signing up for the Premier Package" promo...


DirecTV is wording it the other way around (free Premier with NFLST) but the result is the same.



> We'll find out soon if the same offer holds up with Free HD for 24 months for existing customers.


We need a guinea pig!  Someone who didn't take advantage of the existing customer offer over the past six weeks.


----------



## SParker

James Long said:


> What that means for old customers? Good question.


Pay full price? :lol:


----------



## Lee L

James Long said:


> DirecTV is wording it the other way around (free Premier with NFLST) but the result is the same.
> 
> We need a guinea pig!  Someone who didn't take advantage of the existing customer offer over the past six weeks.


I'm a guinea pig.

Seeing this reminded me to check with my wife to make sure she had done it and it turned out she did not, because she was wanting to pay the bill the old way this week (she has used Checkfree.com to pay it, which does some wierd things with the billing with DireCTV) before changing it over to avoid any issues with missing or late payments, but she did not realize it might end (I guess I forgot to tell her that  ). So, I went ahead and signed us up.

No problems at all and not a hint of pushback. No checking to see if it could be done or asking around or whatever and no mention of NFL Season Ticket. They could not have been more helpfull even though we did have to go ahead discontinue the Check free thing and pay the bill via credit card now to get it done. They wiaved the $5 fee without me even asking.


----------



## Dazed & Confused

Ok, another guinea pig. I never got around to asking for the Free for 24 HD discount until about an hour ago. No issue at all. I already have auto-pay.

I asked for it after cancelling ST-to-go, and getting the whole home thing for free.


----------



## rlnoonan

Yet another guinea pig. I just got off the phone with D* and got the 24 month deal. They even threw in 3 months free of Showtime (I don't know why, I wasn't complaining or anything). 

No haggling or anything required, so it was very easy. I've been enrolled in auto bill pay for some time now, so I wasn't newly signing up for that either.


----------



## Charlutz

I called to get the NFL and HD discounts. I was ineligible for them because I have a current $5/mo discount and have 5 months left of a 12 month free HD discount. They told me to call when the HD discount expires in Dec to get the 24 months free. Because they couldn't give me the $20/month x6 for NFL, they just gave me a one time $120 credit. They also gave me the NFL To Go for free. Customer since 2004, autopay, have always had ST and usually at least one pay for movie channel. Thanks DBS Talk!


----------



## Barcthespark

mdavej said:


> The auto-pay requirement has always been there, whether it's the life deal or the 2 yr deal. It's plastered everywhere, including tons of posts in this thread (HERE's one the day the life and 2 yr offers started). "Auto" is mentioned 300 times (the max for search results) in this thread alone in the first two days of the offer. I find it hard to believe people didn't know about it (except maybe a few OJ Simpson jurors). I realize that early on many people fooled the CSRs into giving them the deal without it. But now that it's coming back to bite them, people claim ignorance. Sorry, but I don't buy it.


That there is some funny stuff! You say "I find it hard to believe people didn't know about it" and then you give the CSRs (who absolutely should know about it) a free pass saying "people fooled the CSRs into giving them the deal without it". :lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol

In addition to the email, I also received a post card in the mail today saying the same thing.


----------



## -Draino-

dparisoe said:


> I was missing the Credit for Free HD
> 
> I spoke with DTV customer service and the assured me it was a billing glitch and I would receive 2 credit for each on next months bill.
> 
> I have Autopay and Total Choice Plus.


Same exact thing happened to me. I called and they said it would be fixed and reflect on THIS MONTHS BILL


----------



## SParker

TheRatPatrol said:


> In addition to the email, I also received a post card in the mail today saying the same thing.


Same here.


----------



## Blaze

brainwaver said:


> Does anyone know if the FREE HD FOR LIFE promotion for existing subscribers ended yesterday?


When i called Directv Retention up Yesterday and asked them if i could still get it she said yes.

Call up and ask.


----------



## Justin85

The new promo isn't nearly as good an offer on the free HD side of things: "To be eligible for Free HD for Life you must be a new customer and activate and maintain the PREMIER or LO MAXIMO package, at least one (1) HD receiver and HD Access."

The must maintain Premier part makes it a rough deal, though it does bring their pricing in line with AT&T U-Verse's pricing, who also gives HD access free to the highest tier customers.


----------



## brainwaver

Signed up for autopay last night. Called in this morning and no problem getting the $10 off for 24 months. Only thing I'm worried about is it's not showing up yet online as it seems it did for others. She told me it would show up on this next bill which will generate on the 30th. We'll see.


----------



## broeddog

I just got off the phone with CSR about $10.00 credit not showing up on this month's statement, second call about the credit. I was told that the credit would be added back, but that it would be reflected by adding a month to the expiration date of the 24 month credit. I asked why they just didn't reflect a $20.00 credit on the next statement and she told me that D* had decided to handle it by adding the extra month at the end of the 24 month's.


----------



## Carl Spock

They'll add it on to the end of the period because that means they'll never have to give it to you. 

If what we are supposing is true, that over the next 24 months the HD Access charge goes away, they'll never owe you the credit. If there is no charge, there is no credit.

The sneaky dogs. :up_to_som


----------



## James Long

Carl Spock said:


> They'll add it on to the end of the period because that means they'll never have to give it to you.
> 
> If what we are supposing is true, that over the next 24 months the HD Access charge goes away, they'll never owe you the credit. If there is no charge, there is no credit.
> 
> The sneaky dogs. :up_to_som


The other half of that suppose is that after the 24 months people expect to renew this 24 month credit. So even if DirecTV continues to charge for HD Access all this does is put off the renewal one more month and does NOT compensate for the credit missed.

If the credit was missed because the customer failed to apply or comply I can understand losing it. But this seems to be DirecTV's failure and a solution of "it's ok, you'll get it next month and we'll extend the expiration date" doesn't compensate. At minimum it requires you to remain a DirecTV customer for one month longer to get 24 months credit.


----------



## fiendz666

I have a question. I just called D* because I was suppposed to be issued a $10/month credit for a year but it didn't show up on my bill. they were able to resolve that.

I asked about the HD credit. They said I would need to sign up for autopay and they would issue the credit for 24 months. I knew all that already. Would I be able to have them apply the HD credit once the original credit expires? Or would I have to apply it now? I was just wondering if anyone would know.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The answer is... Maybe. Yes you can have multiple credits. But do you qualify, and are they going to be applied properly? That's something no one here can answer for you.


----------



## sheureka

broeddog said:


> I asked why they just didn't reflect a $20.00 credit on the next statement and she told me that D* had decided to handle it by adding the extra month at the end of the 24 month's.


They gave me an extra $10 credit for next month because of the "trouble". - sheureka


----------



## newsposter

got the postcard today saying i have the credit, first time i think they've ever confirmed anything in writing in such a manner.


----------



## fiendz666

I know that is a question that no one would have a definite answer for. I was just looking for opinions 

Thanks!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

newsposter said:


> got the postcard today saying i have the credit, first time i think they've ever confirmed anything in writing in such a manner.


I'm really surprised they sent us both an email and a post card. Wouldn't an email been enough? The post cards seems like a waste of money to me.


----------



## morgan79

equals 2 years of discount.. gee what a false advertisment...


----------



## TheRatPatrol

morgan79 said:


> equals 2 years of discount.. gee what a false advertisment...


Its only free for new customers.

BTW, are they still giving it free to new customers, or is that deal over now?


----------



## James Long

TheRatPatrol said:


> Its only free for new customers.
> 
> BTW, are they still giving it free to new customers, or is that deal over now?


According to their website and posts above in this thread referencing their website ...
The Free HD for Life deal for new customers is still being offered however it is only for new Premier customers. If those new customers ever drop Premier or drop autopay they lose the $10 rebate on their HD Access.

The Free HD for 24 months deal for existing customers seems to be continuing without the extra restriction of being a Premier customer. There have been some billing issues on the 2nd month of the credit but it still seems possible to get the $10 credit (as long as you're not already getting too many credits from DirecTV under other promotions).

(I didn't ask the guinea pig existing customers who got the $10 credit after July 21st if they had Premier or a lesser package.)


----------



## Carl Spock

I've got to show you all something. I'm so shocked, I can't believe it.

My Autopay date is tomorrow and I've been checking for my $10 credit for HD Access. Many have reported not getting it before the bill came due. I was sure that was going to be my case. Instead, when I went online tonight, this is what I saw:










The 69¢ is tax.

I think I need a scotch.


----------



## Davenlr

They sent me an Email confirming I now had HD Free for the next 24 months because I was such a valued customer (that reads dbstalk  )

This website has saved me way more than its subscription price. Got my parents the free HD, AND the $20 a month off NFL ST. Hear about those elusive deals here first!


----------



## keithw1975

I recently signed up for DirecTV after years of freeloading off my parents account. They gave me free HD for life which is great and all but my parents who have had continuous service since '96 are paying $10 a month for HD. This seems unfair and I am wondering if you call and complain they would be willing to give my parents the same deal I am getting as a new customer.


----------



## matt

If they sign up for autopay they can get 2 years of Free HD by calling in and asking for it.


----------



## paulman182

TheRatPatrol said:


> I'm really surprised they sent us both an email and a post card. Wouldn't an email been enough? The post cards seems like a waste of money to me.


If they send me the email, only I see it. If they mail it, all the mail handlers see the advertisement of free HD. It may lay on my kitchen table for a few days and visitors to my home will see "Free HD." When I throw it away, the garbage men may see it, or it may fly out of the trash onto someone's windshield...


----------



## Bofurley

I also received the card last Saturday.


----------



## repoman75

What about the $5 for the HD extra pack? Is it worth arguing that, since THAT is also HD, I should be getting those channels for free as well?


----------



## DogLover

repoman75 said:


> What about the $5 for the HD extra pack? Is it worth arguing that, since THAT is also HD, I should be getting those channels for free as well?


Since the HD extra pack is listed on their site as premmium channels, not a service like the HD access fee, I would have to think that you'd have little chance of convincing anyone that you should be getting those for free.


----------



## Lee L

TheRatPatrol said:


> I'm really surprised they sent us both an email and a post card. Wouldn't an email been enough? The post cards seems like a waste of money to me.


Well, they send me mail all the time asking me to sign up for new service. Our account is set up in my wifes name first, just because she is the one that called to set the first install appt. I am listed as a Authorized person on teh account and the address is the same, so obviously, they are not that careful scrubbing their database or concerned about wasting money on that stuff.


----------



## djrobx

newsposter said:


> got the postcard today saying i have the credit, first time i think they've ever confirmed anything in writing in such a manner.


Me too. Really weird. Are they trying to make us feel special even though we're getting something that's not as good as what they're giving to new subs off the street?

What's especially silly about this is that 2 years is just long enough that your contract will probably be over. In 2 years you'll be reminded that you weren't as good as a "new customer", and raising the bill might trigger people to re-evaluate changing providers.

I'm guessing it will be easy to call in and get a new discount, but I hate having to do busy work to pay a fair price.


----------



## paulman182

djrobx said:


> Me too. Really weird. Are they trying to make us feel special even though we're getting something that's not as good as what they're giving to new subs off the street?
> 
> What's especially silly about this is that 2 years is just long enough that your contract will probably be over. In 2 years you'll be reminded that you weren't as good as a "new customer", and raising the bill might trigger people to re-evaluate changing providers.
> 
> I'm guessing it will be easy to call in and get a new discount, but I hate having to do busy work to pay a fair price.


1. Some CSRs are telling customers it will renew in two years (that's what they told me.)

2. In two years there may not be a separate fee for HD.

3. In two years, tell them you're thinking about cancelling and you'll almost certainly get discounts.

4. Some customers will go blind within the next two years and not need HD, others will die, in which case they are fretting for nothing.

Really, the point is, a lot can change in two years and it is pointless to be concerned about such a trivial matter so far in advance, IMHO.


----------



## brainwaver

Carl Spock said:


> I've got to show you all something. I'm so shocked, I can't believe it.
> 
> My Autopay date is tomorrow and I've been checking for my $10 credit for HD Access. Many have reported not getting it before the bill came due. I was sure that was going to be my case. Instead, when I went online tonight, this is what I saw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 69¢ is tax.
> 
> I think I need a scotch.


Signed up for autopay on the 22nd, called and got the discount on the 23rd. It didn't post immediately but looked today in my recent activity and it's the same as yours above. Someone had asked: I do not have the premier package; I have the older Choice Extra plus HD.

Also, I was getting Showtime free for 12 months as my loyal customer anniversary gift. Showtime ended a few days ago and now I see they are giving me the Sports Pack for free. I haven't gotten a postcard yet so I'm not sure how long this will last. But it doesn't matter, thank you DirecTV!!


----------



## Sim-X

I called this morning and they said sure. She asked if I had auto-pay I said yes. Put me on hold for a min to check to make sure, came back and said will put it on there for 24 months no contract ext. Was pretty ez - I tried asking via ecare but they replied back with some dumb answer and told me to call in. What's the point of e-mail then?


----------



## 1dersky

When I called in to have something unrelated done, they pitched this offer to me, so it's something they're actively campaigning people to do.

There shouldn't be any problem for anyone who wants this.


----------



## Islandguy43

Anyone heard if the HD for Life will return for new subs whom don't necessarily want the NFL ST?


----------



## goober22

Sim-X said:


> ...- I tried asking via ecare but they replied back with some dumb answer and told me to call in. What's the point of e-mail then?


I, a 2+yr sub, did the same and received a sales pitch email telling me how D* compares to E*. It said since HD was important to me I could call and see if I qualified for an offer. I fired off another and told them that was NOT what I asked for but had asked for the 2yr promo AND that email was an acceptable method of contacting support as it is promoted on their own website as an option.

I received a follow email thanking me for my comments and telling me free HD was active on my account for 2yrs as I requested. I logged in to check and the credit was there. Don't know why some CSRs want to runaround folks.


----------



## kd4ao

I think it is absolutly rediculous that they require autopay. Its not like they don't already have a hook in you with the required credit card. I in know will sign up for anyone to have direct access to my checking account and I can not understand anyone else doing it either.
Just imagine what your checking account would look like if you returned a DVR and they say they didn't get it. Good luck with that one.


----------



## Doug Brott

kd4ao said:


> I think it is absolutly rediculous that they require autopay. Its not like they don't already have a hook in you with the required credit card. I in know will sign up for anyone to have direct access to my checking account and I can not understand anyone else doing it either.
> Just imagine what your checking account would look like if you returned a DVR and they say they didn't get it. Good luck with that one.


So set up a credit card and have them pull from that ..

The other alternative, of course, is to simply pay the $10 higher fee. You do have a choice.


----------



## Blaze

repoman75 said:


> What about the $5 for the HD extra pack? Is it worth arguing that, since THAT is also HD, I should be getting those channels for free as well?


When i logged in to my Account on Directv HD extra was Free/12 months . don't know if you will have this listed.



> HD Extra Pack [?]
> Get 7 must-see channels available ONLY in HD, including Crime & Investigation HD,
> Hallmark Movie Channel, HDNet Movies, MGM HD, Palladia HD, Smithsonian HD and Universal HD.
> 
> $0.00 for 12 months


----------



## Barcthespark

repoman75 said:


> What about the $5 for the HD extra pack? Is it worth arguing that, since THAT is also HD, I should be getting those channels for free as well?


Just remove it and then add it back to your package and you will get it free for 3 months. That's what I did.


----------



## kd4ao

Doug Brott said:


> The other alternative, of course, is to simply pay the $10 higher fee. You do have a choice.


That is what I have been doing for the last 10+ years (closer to 13) and its OK. The point is, they, and a lot of other service providers, play these little games to try to increase subscribers with little regard for those that helped get them where they are. 
I won't change anything or ask for anything special. I will just 1 day pull the big switch, and I won't even owe them an explanation.
In the meantime I enjoy my Directv and reading all the little gripes people have. Have a good day.


----------



## dondude32

Blaze said:


> When i logged in to my Account on Directv HD extra was Free/12 months . don't know if you will have this listed.


My account lists HD Extra Pack free for 3 months


----------



## Blaze

dondude32 said:


> My account lists HD Extra Pack free for 3 months


Don't know why i have it for 12 months have no idea.....


----------



## sigma1914

Blaze said:


> Don't know why i have it for 12 months have no idea.....


I thought you didn't have HD?


----------



## Drucifer

sigma1914 said:


> I thought you didn't have HD?


Are those channels only broadcast in HD?


----------



## bidger

Drucifer said:


> Are those channels only broadcast in HD?


Yup, exclusively HD channels, no SD equivalent.


----------



## Blaze

sigma1914 said:


> I thought you didn't have HD?


I logged in under my account and looked it was there,

However i can get the H24 with my 18" dish

Shes going to Drop ship it to me.


----------



## James Long

Blaze said:


> I logged in under my account and looked it was there,
> 
> However i can get the H24 with my 18" dish
> 
> Shes going to Drop ship it to me.


As an offer not as something you're being billed for. In other words "sign up for this and get three months free".

Take a screen shot. Eliminate name and account number if shown and show us what you see, please.


----------



## Blaze

James Long said:


> As an offer not as something you're being billed for. In other words "sign up for this and get three months free".
> 
> Take a screen shot. Eliminate name and account number if shown and show us what you see, please.


I can get that hd extra with the 18" dish can i doubt it.


----------



## paulman182

No, the 18 inch dish will not get the 99 and 103 satellites necessary for the HD Extra pack.


----------



## SParker

Got an automated call today apologizing for the missing credit and they said they automatically added the credit. Which they in fact did.


----------



## cforrest

SParker said:


> Got an automated call today apologizing for the missing credit and they said they automatically added the credit. Which they in fact did.


I received the same call & checked my account to find a credit of $35 for all my credits.


----------



## Blaze

paulman182 said:


> No, the 18 inch dish will not get the 99 and 103 satellites necessary for the HD Extra pack.


Ok that's what i thought, shes drop shipping the H-2*


----------



## jangell2

To those posters who are current customers who are successfully getting the HD for 24 months discount, does your bill show the HD charge separately or is it included in your programming package? Mine is included in my current package which is PLUS HD DVR Monthly (how it's worded on my bill) or Choice Extra + HD DRV as it's specified in the online package lineup.

My very unhelpful CSR said I wasn't being charged for HD because it's included in my programming package. Yeah, it is included in there and I'm paying for it. A while back I wanted to downgrade my programming but I wasn't going to save anything because they were going to start charging for HD & DVR.

He was going to give me the HD discount for life, he said, but couldn't because I wasn't being charged for HD.

I've been a continuous customer since 1997, so it's not like they haven't made their money off me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

jangell2 said:


> To those posters who are current customers who are successfully getting the HD for 24 months discount, does your bill show the HD charge separately or is it included in your programming package?


It appears as a separate line item credit with the 24 mo HD credit terminology.

"HD Access 24 Months Free"


----------



## jangell2

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It appears as a separate line item credit with the 24 mo HD credit terminology.
> 
> "HD Access 24 Months Free"


What I was trying to ask was does your bill show a separate charge for HD, mine doesn't. It's included in a package. That was the excuse my CSR used, he claimed I wasn't being charged for HD.

I understand that if you get HD for free, there will be a separate credit.


----------



## Blurayfan

jangell2 said:


> What I was trying to ask was does your bill show a separate charge for HD, mine doesn't. It's included in a package. That was the excuse my CSR used, he claimed I wasn't being charged for HD.
> 
> I understand that if you get HD for free, there will be a separate credit.


Yes, my HD Charge is a seperate line item on my bill.

06/29 07/28 HD Access Monthly 10.00


----------



## FargoTLC

I've been a DirecTV subscriber since 1995. Over the years, Direct has been pretty good. Had HD from them since the get-go. Had Sunday Ticket back when it was affordable ($169) and I was a bachelor. Both changed, so I dropped Sunday Ticket as it approached $300 and my available weekends shrunk.

In 2001, I purchased a Toshiba HD receiver for $700. It eventually died (as most of the Hughes units did) around 2005. DirecTV gave me a replacement (H10) without charge, just to keep me on their HD radar.

Then in 2005, Mom wanted a TiVo for her room, so we added that for $49, plus the $5/month "Leased Receiver" charge and the (now) $7/month Direct DVR Service Fee.

During the H10/H2x changeover, Direct replaced the older dish and HD receiver without charge (even though it required a second service visit to realign the dish on my shaky roof).

I was a little miffed that DirecTV would now offer strangers "free HD for life" and ignore old-timers like me. But I figured: Give it a few weeks and there should be enough squeaking wheels to generate some grease from Direct. So when I called today, the CSR said that I would get a 24-month credit for HD Access if I signed up for autopay on my Discover card. The wife likes to put EVERYTHING on Discover, so that wasn't a problem. 

Plus, with our newly-scrambled work schedules, I've convinced the wife that an HD DVR might be nice. The CSR offered me one for $49, free installation and dish upgrade, and a $5/month leased equipment fee (no additional $7 DVR service fee as my Mom has her TiVo already). 

So... We will now have HD DVR capability for $53 (tax) and will have lowered our monthly bill by $5. Not bad.


----------



## Carl Spock

What a great first post, FargoTLC! :wave: Welcome to DBSTalk.


----------



## BlueGuy

So if you have the PLUS HD DVR the HD charge is buried in the $79.99. If you go autopay to a credit card will you still get the $10 off per month off for lifetime free HD?


----------



## jangell2

BlueGuy said:


> So if you have the PLUS HD DVR the HD charge is buried in the $79.99. If you go autopay to a credit card will you still get the $10 off per month off for lifetime free HD?


I think it depends are what you can negotiate. When I first tried to get the HD discount for 24 months, the CSR wouldn't give it because I "wasn't" being charged for HD since the charge was buried in my package price.

When I was negotiating a deal for NFL ST, I wasn't getting enough of a discount, and the customer retention rep gave me a 12 month $10 HD discount. Others are getting 24 months.


----------



## FargoTLC

...now I think I understand why Direct gave me such a good deal ($49) for my "new" HD DVR: the Verification page lists the "new" DVR as a DirecTV HD DVR -- not an "HD DVR Plus."

Translation (from my limited DTV vocabulary): Direct is now rolling out their Latest & Greatest HD DVRs right now (HD DVR+) which feature SWiM (one-cable) whole-house networking. Consequently, their less-than-greatest, earlier DVRs (which require two discrete dish feeds and won't talk to other receivers) are now approaching obsolescence -- i.e., are being written off as depreciated assets by the DirecTV eyeshades. Therefore, any value they can salvage for them (and maybe retain subscibers) is like Found Money.

But...That's okay...I don't mind un-networked DVRs at the moment. It's (almost) All Good...


----------



## Wisegoat

Called in to Retention and got the HD Access fee waived for 12 months. The reason it is only 12 months is because the system was rejecting my Debit card for Autopay. So no Autopay and no HD Access fee.

Plus she gave me $40/month in credits for the next 6 months, so Sunday Ticket only costs me $20/month for the next 6 months, including To-Go. $120 for Sunday Ticket = Me keeping it for another year!

Wife is happy because bill is now only $10 more for 6 months and will be $10 less after Sunday Ticket. 

Win/Win all the way around!

Kathy in the Alabama call center was nice and courteous and was bound and determined to get me every discount she could!


----------



## FargoTLC

Wisegoat said:


> $120 for Sunday Ticket = Me keeping it for another year!


Wow -- That's quite a coup. What's Sunday Ticket going for, retail, these days -- $299 (I'm guessing)???


> Kathy in the Alabama call center was nice and courteous and was bound and determined to get me every discount she could!


Nice to hear we can get decent Customer Service from somewhere besides Bangalore.

Reminds me of the time I was struggling with software issues during the great MPEG4 switch (H10/H2x). I was SO FRUSTRATED that I made a Tech Support call at 1:00 AM. Was connected to a female (!) support tech out of Boise, Idaho. Impressive: she knew EVERY software update screen before it showed up. (Engineering student? Hire her on the spot!)


----------



## dcandmc

FargoTLC said:


> ...now I think I understand why Direct gave me such a good deal ($49) for my "new" HD DVR: the Verification page lists the "new" DVR as a DirecTV HD DVR -- not an "HD DVR Plus."
> 
> Translation (from my limited DTV vocabulary): Direct is now rolling out their Latest & Greatest HD DVRs right now (HD DVR+) which feature SWiM (one-cable) whole-house networking. Consequently, their less-than-greatest, earlier DVRs (which require two discrete dish feeds and won't talk to other receivers) are now approaching obsolescence -- i.e., are being written off as depreciated assets by the DirecTV eyeshades. Therefore, any value they can salvage for them (and maybe retain subscibers) is like Found Money.
> 
> But...That's okay...I don't mind un-networked DVRs at the moment. It's (almost) All Good...


You're making some incorrect assumptions.

For the most part, the earlier DirecTV HD DVRs have the same SWiM and networking capability as the latest and greatest DirecTV HD DVR (the HR24).


----------



## joed32

That's so true. Most of us that have MRV and VOD, etc are using HR20 thru HR23 DVRs.


----------



## Drew35

Just went on to the D* website to look at the current offers for new subscribers. The Free HD deal I saw didn't say anything about requiring auto bill pay, just maintaining the premiere package and get the MRV. Here is what was listed as the requirements:

FREE HD service for life
plus FREE HD DVR and HD receiver upgrade 
Get DIRECTV HD service FREE for as long as you're a DIRECTV customer. And now, for a limited time, you also get a FREE HD DVR upgrade and a FREE HD receiver upgrade when you subscribe to Whole-Home DVR service. All you have to do is:

Select the PREMIER™ package and check "Whole-Home DVR + HD" (for both HD and multi-room DVR viewing and recording) 
On the next screen, add an HD DVR and an 
HD receiver 
When you're done adding your receivers, click "Proceed to Cart" 
That's it. Get ready for the ultimate TV experience. To get the most out of your High-Def TV, you gotta hook it up to DIRECTV.


----------



## FargoTLC

joed32 said:


> That's so true. Most of us that have MRV and VOD, etc are using HR20 thru HR23 DVRs.


We'll see... I'll find out tomorrow when they bring my new DVR whether it's MRV capable.


----------



## sigma1914

FargoTLC said:


> We'll see... I'll find out tomorrow when they bring my new DVR whether it's MRV capable.


Every HR2x is MRV capable.


----------



## jonesron

There hasn't been any posts on this thread since the summer of 2010. Does anyone know what Directv will offer for current customers that only have SD service that want to upgrade to HD. Can you get the first two years of HD for free, instead of the usual $10/month and what about the cost to upgrade from a SD DVR to an HD-DVR plus the required 5 LNB disk setup?


----------



## The Merg

jonesron said:


> There hasn't been any posts on this thread since the summer of 2010. Does anyone know what Directv will offer for current customers that only have SD service that want to upgrade to HD. Can you get the first two years of HD for free, instead of the usual $10/month and what about the cost to upgrade from a SD DVR to an HD-DVR plus the required 5 LNB disk setup?


The cost of the upgrade to a HD-DVR will depend on your account history. It might cost anywhere from nothing to $199. The upgrade of the dish is generally free, although sometimes they charge you for the shipping of the dish ($20) or the tech visit itself ($50). Once again, it all depends on your account history.

When you do the upgrade and sign up for HD, just request the free HD promo. You will need to sign up for AutoPay and also need the Choice Xtra or higher package. You will then see a HD charge and credit on your bill each month.

- Merg


----------



## Doug Brott

For those discussing the recent "Lost Free HD" issue, I have moved all posts to the relevant thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=193922

Please leave this thread for the normal "how to," etc. discussion. The other will be for discussing this new issue.


----------



## pappy97

I think it's time to revive this thread. As most of you recall, this promo was in June 2010 when they were offering new customers "Free HD for life." Many of us existing customers got Free HD for 24 months. MANY people here said two years from that point, they probably won't even be charging for HD, so, as most suggested back then, don't even worry about when the 24 month promo would end in 2012.

Now here we are almost to June 2012, and they still charge for HD. And for many of us, the 24 months of Free HD will be coming to an end. Has anyone contacted DirecTV about this? Anyone able to get it renewed for 2 years or something?

Thanks.


----------



## Shades228

pappy97 said:


> I think it's time to revive this thread. As most of you recall, this promo was in June 2010 when they were offering new customers "Free HD for life." Many of us existing customers got Free HD for 24 months. MANY people here said two years from that point, they probably won't even be charging for HD, so, as most suggested back then, don't even worry about when the 24 month promo would end in 2012.
> 
> Now here we are almost to June 2012, and they still charge for HD. And for many of us, the 24 months of Free HD will be coming to an end. Has anyone contacted DirecTV about this? Anyone able to get it renewed for 2 years or something?
> 
> Thanks.


Not sure this thread is even relevant now as both of the promotions mentioned are no longer active. So at this point this thread has nothing new to offer.

If your promotion is ending then like all good things it comes to an end.


----------



## Davenlr

Shades228 said:


> Not sure this thread is even relevant now


I think it will become relevant quite rapidly should DirecTv decide not to renew the Free HD.
I am just waiting to see what happens when 100's of customers start complaining. Hopefully, the program will be reinstated. I am currently getting free HD from Xfinity, (and more basic channels, local sports, and a $10 discount on internet). Take that $10 discount, and add $10 if I lose the free HD, and you have $20, which just happens to be the monthly ETF fee. Think about it.


----------



## Shades228

Davenlr said:


> I think it will become relevant quite rapidly should DirecTv decide not to renew the Free HD.
> I am just waiting to see what happens when 100's of customers start complaining. Hopefully, the program will be reinstated. I am currently getting free HD from Xfinity, (and more basic channels, local sports, and a $10 discount on internet). Take that $10 discount, and add $10 if I lose the free HD, and you have $20, which just happens to be the monthly ETF fee. Think about it.


The relevance of this thread was what are you giong to do for existing customers. Now that new customers don't get free HD for life there's nothing to compare.

If you had the free hd for 24 and it falls off you can call and say that new customers are getting what you just had.

Most people will just want to complain that they feel that paying for HD is ridiculous and so forth. That's another issue which again has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Davenlr

Probably true, but they will just start another 20 threads. Might as well keep all the love in one


----------



## lesz

Davenlr said:


> I think it will become relevant quite rapidly should DirecTv decide not to renew the Free HD.
> I am just waiting to see what happens when 100's of customers start complaining. Hopefully, the program will be reinstated. I am currently getting free HD from Xfinity, (and more basic channels, local sports, and a $10 discount on internet). Take that $10 discount, and add $10 if I lose the free HD, and you have $20, which just happens to be the monthly ETF fee. Think about it.


Yep, there is no question about it. Once a company offers a discount, that company really needs to consider that discount to be permanent because, whether it is right or wrong, once people get a discount, they expect it to continue, and, if the company withdraws the discount, the amount of ill-will generated is substantial. It is similar to the government "temporarily" cutting payroll taxes. When the temporary cut is about to expire, no politicians are willing to let it expire because they know how much ill-will doing so would generate among the voters. If DIRECTV truly wants to resume charging everyone for HD, they would generate less ill-will be raising package prices by $10 and including free HD.


----------



## Davenlr

Actually, I am really surprised that in the past two years, DirecTv didnt do just that, add $5 each year to the package, and drop the HD charge. I am quite sure that Xfinity is charging me indirectly for HD, but I just feel better seeing one package line on the bill, and one line for the second Tivo, without a charge for HD, charge for HD channels that are "extra", charge for whole home, charge for DVR, charge for tax... Its why I dropped AT*T and went with Vonage...sick of trying to keep up with the 30 lines of nickel and dime charges on the bill.


----------



## Shades228

lesz said:


> Yep, there is no question about it. Once a company offers a discount, that company really needs to consider that discount to be permanent because, whether it is right or wrong, once people get a discount, they expect it to continue, and, if the company withdraws the discount, the amount of ill-will generated is substantial. It is similar to the government "temporarily" cutting payroll taxes. When the temporary cut is about to expire, no politicians are willing to let it expire because they know how much ill-will doing so would generate among the voters. If DIRECTV truly wants to resume charging everyone for HD, they would generate less ill-will be raising package prices by $10 and including free HD.


Comparing our economy to a for profit business isn't really a valid comparison.

Companies don't care about people's feelings of entitlement. Some customers will be happy to have saved some money for 2 years ,and while they wish they could get it again, will just continue on with their service. Some customers may react the way you say and if so that's on them. When I do business with a company I know what I'm entitled to and what I'm not. I've never seen any company state that you're entitled to discounts consistently. With that said it appears that DIRECTV already has considered everything because the discount is gone.


----------



## Shades228

Davenlr said:


> Actually, I am really surprised that in the past two years, DirecTv didnt do just that, add $5 each year to the package, and drop the HD charge. I am quite sure that Xfinity is charging me indirectly for HD, but I just feel better seeing one package line on the bill, and one line for the second Tivo, without a charge for HD, charge for HD channels that are "extra", charge for whole home, charge for DVR, charge for tax... Its why I dropped AT*T and went with Vonage...sick of trying to keep up with the 30 lines of nickel and dime charges on the bill.


Too many SD only customers still who are still generating good revenue enough to not drive them away. When the tipping point comes I'm sure you'll see the packages increase and then the fee goes away. I think we're a few years off still.


----------



## wahooq

Pay TV is a luxury not a neccesity...


----------



## dpeters11

"Shades228" said:


> Too many SD only customers still who are still generating good revenue enough to not drive them away. When the tipping point comes I'm sure you'll see the packages increase and then the fee goes away. I think we're a few years off still.


I was shocked to read that 40% of new customers were SD. I knew there was still a large number of SD customers, but didn't think that number was so high for new subscribers.


----------



## Davenlr

wahooq said:


> Pay TV is a luxury not a neccesity...


So are Porterhouse steaks...but Im not paying $19 for one at the meat market when I can get one for $9 at the grocery store.


----------



## dpeters11

The one at the grocery store is cable. There is a difference


----------



## Shades228

dpeters11 said:


> I was shocked to read that 40% of new customers were SD. I knew there was still a large number of SD customers, but didn't think that number was so high for new subscribers.


Yes it's easy for more technology focused people to forget that we're ahead of the curve even though we know there's better stuff than we have out there that's new.


----------



## pappy97

Shades228 said:


> The relevance of this thread was what are you giong to do for existing customers. Now that new customers don't get free HD for life there's nothing to compare.


My point is, a lot of people said "don't even worry about when this falls off, because they won't charge for HD then." But they still do.

I want to see if a large number of people are going to call in and if DirecTV may even consider going another Free HD for 24 months, or finally cave in and give free HD for life to existing subs.


----------



## Shades228

pappy97 said:


> My point is, a lot of people said "don't even worry about when this falls off, because they won't charge for HD then." But they still do.
> 
> I want to see if a large number of people are going to call in and if DirecTV may even consider going another Free HD for 24 months, or finally cave in and give free HD for life to existing subs.


Where did DIRECTV send this notification out? Just because a bunch of people who post on here post what they think doesn't make it accurate. People on here say things all the time that I know won't happen and yet they continue to do so. People like to post things for many reasons but when it's speculation it's not because they have inside info it's because they want it to happen and saying it makes them feel better. Not that there is any real reason it would actually happen. I don't drive a flying car right now that is run on free energy which is what many people have posted that would happen by 2010.

So if your argument is "well a bunch of people on the internet said so" then I can bet you will own a bunch of bridges and lakeside property in your future.


----------



## pappy97

Shades228 said:


> Where did DIRECTV send this notification out? Just because a bunch of people who post on here post what they think doesn't make it accurate. People on here say things all the time that I know won't happen and yet they continue to do so. People like to post things for many reasons but when it's speculation it's not because they have inside info it's because they want it to happen and saying it makes them feel better. Not that there is any real reason it would actually happen. I don't drive a flying car right now that is run on free energy which is what many people have posted that would happen by 2010.
> 
> So if your argument is "well a bunch of people on the internet said so" then I can bet you will own a bunch of bridges and lakeside property in your future.


You are missing my point. My point is, those people who thought it wouldn't be an issue, I'd like to see what they are going to do (or try to do) to keep this credit going. That's really my only point (I think).


----------



## Shades228

pappy97 said:


> You are missing my point. My point is, those people who thought it wouldn't be an issue, I'd like to see what they are going to do (or try to do) to keep this credit going. That's really my only point (I think).


Well as stated earlier both of those promotions are gone so it will now be like anything else where people may or may not receive a promotion based on their account.


----------



## wahooq

and again...PAY TV is a luxury, not a neccesity


----------



## loudo

And DISH still offers "Free HD Forever".


----------



## wahooq

So then you must be a Dish subscriber...so why are you posting here in DTV land?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

wahooq said:


> So then you must be a Dish subscriber...so why are you posting here in DTV land?


First of all he's not a Dish Sub.

Second, it doesn't matter to whom a member subscribes. If you're a member of DBSTalk, you can post in any forum you have access to.

Ok everyone, stick to the topic and stop discussing each other.

Mike


----------



## loudo

wahooq said:


> So then you must be a Dish subscriber...so why are you posting here in DTV land?


I am not a DISH subscriber, and never will be. I am posting here because the discussion is on free HD and I was only noting that DISH still offers it for free and DirecTV doesn't.


----------



## keenan

loudo said:


> And DISH still offers "Free HD Forever".


So does Comcast, I pay no "HD access" charge on my cable bill. It's ridiculous in 2012 to be assessing a fee for HD unless you're just padding the bottom line.


----------



## fireponcoal

"keenan" said:


> So does Comcast, I pay no "HD access" charge on my cable bill. It's ridiculous in 2012 to be assessing a fee for HD unless you're just padding the bottom line.


But cable is supermarket steak.


----------



## dpeters11

"keenan" said:


> So does Comcast, I pay no "HD access" charge on my cable bill. It's ridiculous in 2012 to be assessing a fee for HD unless you're just padding the bottom line.


But on the flip side, if it was essentially included in the fees, the 50% of subscribers that don't have HD would feel like they were paying for something they didn't have.


----------



## keenan

dpeters11 said:


> But on the flip side, if it was essentially included in the fees, the 50% of subscribers that don't have HD would feel like they were paying for something they didn't have.


Then they need to move into the 21st century, all prime time content is created for HD broadcast, nearly all sports is created for HD broadcast and you don't need an HD display to view most all of that content. And DirecTV has already figured in the cost of providing HD to their subscribers in the overall package costs, then didn't send up all those sats with all that bandwidth that are HD cable because only 50% of their subscribers are willing to pay for it, it's paid for, the $10 per month is above and beyond, it's bottom line bill padding.


----------



## Shades228

keenan said:


> Then they need to move into the 21st century, all prime time content is created for HD broadcast, nearly all sports is created for HD broadcast and you don't need an HD display to view most all of that content. And DirecTV has already figured in the cost of providing HD to their subscribers in the overall package costs, then didn't send up all those sats with all that bandwidth that are HD cable because only 50% of their subscribers are willing to pay for it, it's paid for, the $10 per month is above and beyond, it's bottom line bill padding.


Please tell me what HD equipment you have and how much your rental fees are for said equipment.


----------



## sregener

loudo said:


> And DISH still offers "Free HD Forever".


Nothing in life is free.

I switched from DirecTV's Choice Extra (with HD) to Dish's AT250 (with free HD for life) and after the promotional period, the price difference is going to be... (drum roll....) $1 less for Dish.

Of course, AT250 has 77 HD channels, and DirecTV only has 50, so you really are getting less for more.


----------



## mdavej

That doesn't make sense. Choice Xtra is $69 and HD is $10. AT250 is $70 and HD is $0.


----------



## Shades228

I'm guessing he was talking overall bill.


----------



## TBoneit

keenan said:


> Then they need to move into the 21st century, all prime time content is created for HD broadcast, nearly all sports is created for HD broadcast and you don't need an HD display to view most all of that content. And DirecTV has already figured in the cost of providing HD to their subscribers in the overall package costs, then didn't send up all those sats with all that bandwidth that are HD cable because only 50% of their subscribers are willing to pay for it, it's paid for, the $10 per month is above and beyond, it's bottom line bill padding.


So whether or not it can be afforded everyone should get rid of their SD TV sets and SD STBs and pay to go HD?

One other thing to keep in mind, My TV watching is not more enjoyable with HD than it was watching SD on a SDTV.


----------



## chevyguy559

HD subscribers usually pay more for thier equipment up front than SD subscribers....


----------



## keenan

Shades228 said:


> Please tell me what HD equipment you have and how much your rental fees are for said equipment.


For what service, Comcast or Directv? For Comcast I pay $1.10 per month for 3 CableCARDS but they credit me $2.50 per month per the FCC user owned equipment(2 TiVos) mandate, net gain is $1.40 in my pocket. For Directv I pay $8 per month for the HD-DVR but then they credit me $8 per month for a net cost of $0.0. Both of the TiVos have lifetime service on them that has more than paid for itself already versus going with provider supplied equipment with monthly rental fees.


----------



## Davenlr

Im in the same catagory as keenan. Two HD Tivos, $5 monthly credit from Comcast, and both have lifetime. First cablecard is free, second is $1.50, and DTA on SD Tivo in third room is free, No HD charge, No DVR fee. I net $3.50. DirecTv HR34 was $399 up front lease fee + monthy DVR fee, second DVR is $7, third receiver is another $7.


----------



## Shades228

Ok so what was the upfront cost of the TiVo and Lifetime service, or TiVo monthly fee.

I went to TiVo's website and checked so it's $399 per TiVo Premier XL4 and $499 for lifetime service. 

So for $499, more using retail price, upfront you can avoid the HD rental fees. So after about 45 months you'll save in the long run. Assuming you never get a discount or promotion on your service. Add a second one it takes around 90 months to start saving. I'm not sure how this is even close to a good deal. 

Updated math as I used a TiVo XL which is closer to a HR34 than a HR2X


----------



## Davenlr

Shades228 said:


> Ok so what was the upfront cost of the TiVo and Lifetime service, or TiVo monthly fee.


Paid $299 for lifetime on the Tivo Premier upgrade offer (it was $69 for the box), and bought the Tivo HD with lifetime on here for $250. I paid $399 for the HR34 lease, and $299 for the HR24 (owned). Ive had the original SD Tivo since 2001, so its more than paid for itself.
I havent bought a Tivo XL4 yet. Waiting for the bugs to get worked out, and another upgrade offer from Tivo on the lifetime service. Im in no hurry. Might go with the Ceton 4 tuner PCIe card for my HTPC instead though, since I use the HTPC and extenders in each room for most of my day to day watching (its currently hooked up the the Tivo HD with a HDPVR encoder).


----------



## Carolina

TBoneit said:


> So whether or not it can be afforded everyone should get rid of their SD TV sets and SD STBs and pay to go HD?
> 
> One other thing to keep in mind, My TV watching is not more enjoyable with HD than it was watching SD on a SDTV.


It isn't? I sure enjoy TV more with HD in fact I hate to watch any channels that are still only in SD. Yes I will admit I'm an HD snob


----------



## bidger

TBoneit said:


> One other thing to keep in mind, My TV watching is not more enjoyable with HD than it was watching SD on a SDTV.


Then you're doing something wrong. HD is the biggest leap in home video technology I've ever experienced. Sports, movies, documentaries, travel, and nature shows all benefit from being shot and broadcast in HD. And given the drop in flat panel prices, it's hard not to justify at least upgrading your primary set to HD.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

bidger said:


> Then you're doing something wrong. HD is the biggest leap in home video technology I've ever experienced. Sports, movies, documentaries, travel, and nature shows all benefit from being shot and broadcast in HD. And given the drop in flat panel prices, it's hard not to justify at least upgrading your primary set to HD.


I kinda agree with TBoneit. Yes, HD is a much better picture but if I'm enjoying a movie, that enjoyment isn't going to be reduced because it's in SD.

HD or SD, if I like something the format doesn't interfere with my enjoyment.

Do I prefer HD? Yes. Is it necessary for the entertainment of the movie/show? No. 

Mike


----------



## usnret

Wonder where D gets the $10 figure from for HD? That would seem to be a boatload of $'s per month. I would assume that Dish makes up the $10 some way (fewer HD channels and/or more equip. rental, etc.). Don't know for sure, just wondering...


----------



## dpeters11

To expand on TBoneit's statement, those people that have SD don't necessarily miss HD if they never had it. Plus, SD doesn't really look that bad on something like a 27" TV.


----------



## TBoneit

You are missing my point or I'm not getting it across. A show or movie that is enjoyable in HD will still be enjoyable in SD. A show that is not interesting won't suddenly become interesting in HD.

If it is only the visual aspect of it, why are we watching it in the home and not only in the theatre on the big screen?

I enjoy the show just as much whether I record it in SD (720 by 480) on my DVD recorder from the HD channel or directly in HD on my HD DVR. I have the settings in my DVD recorder set for 30 second fwd skip and 5 second reverse skip. That would be whether I'm playing from the Hard Disk or a DVD disk.On my Locals they both fill the screen at 16:9 AR.

I watch for the Content.

I enjoyed TV on the 10" B&W RCA, I Enjoyed it more when the jump to color happened. That was the last big jump in TV technology. That 10" B&W wasn't even 10" it was a round picture tube that had the top and bottom masked off. The corners were rounded. It was still great.



Mike Bertelson said:


> I kinda agree with TBoneit. Yes, HD is a much better picture but if I'm enjoying a movie, that enjoyment isn't going to be reduced because it's in SD.
> 
> HD or SD, if I like something the format doesn't interfere with my enjoyment.
> 
> Do I prefer HD? Yes. Is it necessary for the entertainment of the movie/show? No.
> 
> Mike


Looks like Mike got it!

I watch for the content, if I have a choice of SD or HD then I'll choose the HD, If not I'll watch the SD.


----------



## TBoneit

dpeters11 said:


> To expand on TBoneit's statement, those people that have SD don't necessarily miss HD if they never had it. Plus, SD doesn't really look that bad on something like a 27" TV.


Exactly, Parents TV set is a 27" Sony hooked up to a HD DVR. I figured when the Old DVR had to be replaced, get the set location ready for HD.

3 years later still watching the Sony. I'll be able to replace it only when it dies.

The only way I was able get a LCD monitor for their computer was because the old Tube monitor died. It'll be the same for the TV. I keep offering to put a 40" or bigger there. What I hear is that this is fine, Save your money. So I keep money set aside for when it does die.


----------



## wahooq

@mike and loudo...yeah that sounded different in my head before it came out hahaha...did NOT mean it to sound like it does, my apologies


----------



## marker101

With the arguing going on from the other side, it's obvious DirecTV is depending on getting that $10 per sub revenue back. But, hey...If you were under a contract for 2 years, the good news is that it is over and you can just cancel without fee should DirecTV choose not provide another discount.

Me? Well yes, the added $10 will in fact make/break me, so either a receiver gets chopped off and maybe a package downgrade. I have a monetary threshold for TV services.

The DirecTV website still defines Advanced Receiver Service-HD as:


> This service is now included if you're a new DIRECTV customer*. No matter how many HD receivers you have in your DIRECTV system, there's no extra charge to receive HD channels.


And if you're an old customer, you can pay us. Oh well, I can be a "new" customer somewhere else.


----------



## DodgerKing

dpeters11 said:


> To expand on TBoneit's statement, those people that have SD don't necessarily miss HD if they never had it. Plus, SD doesn't really look that bad on something like a 27" TV.


As long as it is kept in it original format. When they stretch it, then it becomes unwatchable.


----------



## n3vino

TBoneit said:


> You are missing my point or I'm not getting it across. A show or movie that is enjoyable in HD will still be enjoyable in SD. A show that is not interesting won't suddenly become interesting in HD.


 There are different points of view. I don't watch movies on network tv, HD or SD, because of commercials, not to mention that they usually butcher movies in order to please the censors.

I prefer uncut movies without commercials in HD, blueray or upscaled DVD's in widescreen, but once in a while I will watch one in 4 x 3. I enjoy not only the content, but the visual and audio parts of a movie. That's why I have an HD tv, a blueray player, and a surround audio system. I also prefer to watch tv shows in HD, but will watch in SD if there is nothing else showing.


----------



## jason williams

Just looked at my June bill and the $10 HD credit was there and I was one of the early ones to get this. Is this credit now permanent?


----------



## goinsleeper

marker101 said:


> With the arguing going on from the other side, it's obvious DirecTV is depending on getting that $10 per sub revenue back. But, hey...If you were under a contract for 2 years, the good news is that it is over and you can just cancel without fee should DirecTV choose not provide another discount.
> 
> Me? Well yes, the added $10 will in fact make/break me, so either a receiver gets chopped off and maybe a package downgrade. I have a monetary threshold for TV services.
> 
> The DirecTV website still defines Advanced Receiver Service-HD as:
> 
> And if you're an old customer, you can pay us. Oh well, I can be a "new" customer somewhere else.


New subs and existing subs pay the same for Directv. New subs possibly get discounts for the first year or whatever the offer is. The charges are still the same reguardless of the discounts. New subs and existing subs with hd will both see "advanced receiver hd" which is just another way of saying 'HD access" which is what is said prior to the February price increase.


----------



## goinsleeper

usnret said:


> Wonder where D gets the $10 figure from for HD? That would seem to be a boatload of $'s per month. I would assume that Dish makes up the $10 some way (fewer HD channels and/or more equip. rental, etc.). Don't know for sure, just wondering...


The point is, D* charges $10 per account with HD programming. They do not charge $10 per HD receiver. Comcast in my area charges $8 for HD. The difference being $8 per hd receiver on the account which quickly adds up.


----------



## Shades228

jason williams said:


> Just looked at my June bill and the $10 HD credit was there and I was one of the early ones to get this. Is this credit now permanent?


IIRC the promotion didnt' start until 6/11 so it would be July as the first bills that this credit no longer applies to.


----------



## jason williams

Shades228 said:


> IIRC the promotion didnt' start until 6/11 so it would be July as the first bills that this credit no longer applies to.


Directv bills you a month in advance so I think the credit has been renewed...Others are also reporting that it has been renewed


----------



## Shades228

jason williams said:


> Directv bills you a month in advance so I think the credit has been renewed...Others are also reporting that it has been renewed


I can state that there is no extension of this promotion and it doesn't exist anymore.

With that said the earliest sign up to my knowledge was the first week in June so let's just say 6/6/10. If you signed up on or after this date but your bill cycle is after the date you signed up the first credit would post the day it was added but was meant for the next bill. For example your bill date is 15th and you received the credit on the 6th. You would see a credit apply on the 6th for the first month and it was meant for July. 24 months later it will stop on that bill. So even the earliest adopters of this promotion should still see a credit until a bill after 6/6/10 (again not an exact date just my estimation). Then the credits will stop applyiing depending on when the promotion was signed up for. I would say the majority of early adopters had the credit supposed to be for the July bill which means they will see a credit through August.

As a side note just because the first credit posts on a specific date doesn't mean it posts the same time each month on that date.


----------



## MrBill64

Here is what I got yesterday when calling in to see if there were any deals on NFLST. After agreeing to getting $100 off NFLST the CSR said I qualified for 12 months of free HD. I have been on the 24 month free HD for existing customers promo and they gave me a 12 month extension without even asking. BTW, my original 24 month free HD doesn't expire until July. This is what showed up on my account after speaking with a CSR:

Advanced Receiver-HD - 12moFreeHDExist ($10.00) $0.00

I did get this through retention so ymmv with a regular csr. It's not free HD for life but it appears that if you call in you can at least extend the free HD for another year.


----------



## MarkN

TBoneit said:


> You are missing my point or I'm not getting it across. A show or movie that is enjoyable in HD will still be enjoyable in SD. A show that is not interesting won't suddenly become interesting in HD.
> 
> speak for yourself


----------



## vthokies1996

MarkN said:


> TBoneit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing my point or I'm not getting it across. A show or movie that is enjoyable in HD will still be enjoyable in SD. A show that is not interesting won't suddenly become interesting in HD.
> 
> speak for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. A few weeks ago I was skimming thru the program guide and saw Aliens, then was bummed that it was not in HD. I didn't watch it.
Click to expand...


----------



## TBoneit

vthokies1996 said:


> MarkN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. A few weeks ago I was skimming thru the program guide and saw Aliens, then was bummed that it was not in HD. I didn't watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say it sounds to me as if you weren't really interested in watching it then.
> 
> Did you and MarkN also throw out your DVDs since they are not HD either?
> 
> I can tell you that within 2 minutes of starting a interesting movie I do not notice if it is SD or HD.
> 
> And just because it isn't widescreen does not make it SD.
> 
> The Hogans Heros that HD net was showing in 4:3 Ar never looked so good.
> 
> Likewise for Northern Exposure.
> 
> Anything shot on Film can be turned into HD since film generally provides a better picture than HD. It had to so it could be projected on those big screens in the movie Theater. It might be 4:3 AR but still High resolution.
> 
> And don't get me started on the Channels that take a widescreen and crop the sides to remove the black bars top & bottom.
Click to expand...


----------



## SparkyX

My statement from today has the $10 credit removed. I got the credit 6/6/10 (I know the date because I emailed my father-in-law to notify him about the credit).

It merits a phone call to see what DirecTV can do for me.


----------



## spartanstew

SparkyX said:


> My statement from today has the $10 credit removed. I got the credit 6/6/10 (I know the date because I emailed my father-in-law to notify him about the credit).
> 
> It merits a phone call to see what DirecTV can do for me.


Then hasn't it been 24 months? June 2010 - May 2012?


----------



## SparkyX

spartanstew said:


> Then hasn't it been 24 months? June 2010 - May 2012?


Absolutely. Still worth a shot to see if there's any offers. I don't usually jump on the discount train (except for my two DirecTiVos upgraded to HD-DVRs. I said "I really like your service, I'm not going to cancel, can you see what's available if I'd like to do a hardware replacement?") so the worst DirecTV can say is "no".


----------



## dondude32

Got my statement today and HD Credit is gone.


----------



## MarkN

TBoneit said:


> vthokies1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say it sounds to me as if you weren't really interested in watching it then.
> 
> Did you and MarkN also throw out your DVDs since they are not HD either?
> 
> as a matter of fact I did....
Click to expand...


----------



## ATARI

dondude32 said:


> Got my statement today and HD Credit is gone.


That is alarming to hear.

I've been reading a lot of good things about the Dish Hopper/Joey. A coworker got one last week and raves about watching shows without commercials. I am tempted to switch. No free HD would definitely push me over.


----------



## lparsons21

ATARI said:


> That is alarming to hear.
> 
> I've been reading a lot of good things about the Dish Hopper/Joey. A coworker got one last week and raves about watching shows without commercials. I am tempted to switch. No free HD would definitely push me over.


I'm fortunate as when I signed up, I got free HD for life as long as I stay on autopay and keep a certain level of sub going.

But for those that didn't get that, switching becomes a more viable option depending on how many spots you need equipment for. In my case, comparing at retail for 2 TVs, the difference is around $15/month less with Dish, without free hd, then the difference would be $25/month and that is certainly enough to make one do some thinking.


----------



## sbl

My most recent statement has the credit gone, but then I just got this:



> Hello Valued Customer,
> Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. In addition to having the very best in entertainment, you will be receiving the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS!
> JUST A REMINDER
> To continue to receive FREE HD Access, you simply need to maintain the following on your DIRECTV account during the 24-month offer period:
> 1. Auto Bill Pay
> 2. CHOICE™ or OPTIMO MÁS and above package
> 3. At least one(1) HD Receiver and HD Access
> Failure to maintain these requirements will result in the $10 per month FREE HD Access credit being removed from your account.


I will have to call and see if I can get the credit for June.


----------



## kocuba

Just got an email with the subject: Your DIRECTV Free HD Confirmation

Here is a portion of the contents:









My bill is set to arrive next week so I will be sure to double check for it.


----------



## vthokies1996

TBoneit said:


> vthokies1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say it sounds to me as if you weren't really interested in watching it then.
> 
> Did you and MarkN also throw out your DVDs since they are not HD either?
> 
> I can tell you that within 2 minutes of starting a interesting movie I do not notice if it is SD or HD.
> 
> And just because it isn't widescreen does not make it SD.
> 
> The Hogans Heros that HD net was showing in 4:3 Ar never looked so good.
> 
> Likewise for Northern Exposure.
> 
> Anything shot on Film can be turned into HD since film generally provides a better picture than HD. It had to so it could be projected on those big screens in the movie Theater. It might be 4:3 AR but still High resolution.
> 
> And don't get me started on the Channels that take a widescreen and crop the sides to remove the black bars top & bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't really into watching anything so I found something equally as interesting that was in HD. Had Aliens been broadcast in HD I would have watched.
> 
> As far as DVDs go, I have converted some of my favorite movies from DVD to BluRay but still have many DVDs. The picture quality of a DVD when played on my BluRay player is far better than the picture quality of watching a movie in SD on the Reelz channel for example. Its not a fair comparison in my opinion.
> 
> I only watch SD unless there are no other options. If there is a specific show that I want to watch that is only on SD then I will watch it. But if I am channel surfing I will choose HD practically all the time.
Click to expand...


----------



## TBoneit

vthokies1996 said:


> I wasn't really into watching anything so I found something equally as interesting that was in HD. Had Aliens been broadcast in HD I would have watched.


That makes more sense.



> As far as DVDs go, I have converted some of my favorite movies from DVD to BluRay but still have many DVDs. The picture quality of a DVD when played on my BluRay player is far better than the picture quality of watching a movie in SD on the Reelz channel for example. Its not a fair comparison in my opinion.


BY convert do you mean buy the BluRay version? I'm asking that since a Normal NTSC DVD is 720 by 480 resolution. Any upsizing would require encoding and thus a hit in quality compared to playing the DVD in a BluRay player IMO.

Yes, DVD resolution and bitrate are going to be better that D* or E* SD channels. Having said that I find that on a good movie I don't really notice it after a minute or two.



> I only watch SD unless there are no other options. If there is a specific show that I want to watch that is only on SD then I will watch it. But if I am channel surfing I will choose HD practically all the time.


Makes sense to me. If I have a choice I will of course watch the HD version. One caveat to that statement. If I have a choice of unbutchered, commercial free SD vs Butchered HD that has been edited for content, running time and commercials added then I'll take the SD.



MarkN said:


> TBoneit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vthokies1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say it sounds to me as if you weren't really interested in watching it then.
> 
> Did you and MarkN also throw out your DVDs since they are not HD either?
> 
> as a matter of fact I did....
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you'd of thrown them my way
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rainydave

kocuba said:


> Just got an email with the subject: Your DIRECTV Free HD Confirmation
> 
> Here is a portion of the contents:
> 
> View attachment 29317
> 
> 
> My bill is set to arrive next week so I will be sure to double check for it.


I received that email a few minutes ago. Just checked my account and I have the credit dated yesterday.


----------



## jagrim

Just recieved the following email - looks like they are extending the current free offer

Hello Valued Customer, 

Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. In addition to having the very best in entertainment, you will be receiving the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS! 

JUST A REMINDER 

To continue to receive FREE HD Access, you simply need to maintain the following on your DIRECTV account during the 24-month offer period: 

1. Auto Bill Pay
2. CHOICE™ or OPTIMO MÁS and above package
3. At least one(1) HD Receiver and HD Access 

Failure to maintain these requirements will result in the $10 per month FREE HD Access credit being removed from your account. 

NOT SURE IF YOU HAVE AUTO BILL PAY? 

Please sign in to your account at directv.com. If it states "Not Enrolled," next to AUTO BILL PAY on your ACCOUNT OVERVIEW page, select "Set up" and register as soon as possible. 

If you feel that you are receiving this message in error, please call DIRECTV at
1-800-531-5000 and a representative will be happy to assist you.


----------



## STEVEN-H

rainydave said:


> I received that email a few minutes ago. Just checked my account and I have the credit dated yesterday.


I also just received it.


----------



## dondude32

Just got this email from directv. Have all required but no credit on my account yet. 

Hello Valued Customer, 


Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. In addition to having the very best in entertainment, you will be receiving the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS! 


JUST A REMINDER 


To continue to receive FREE HD Access, you simply need to maintain the following on your DIRECTV account during the 24-month offer period: 


1. Auto Bill Pay
2. CHOICE™ or OPTIMO MÁS and above package
3. At least one(1) HD Receiver and HD Access 


Failure to maintain these requirements will result in the $10 per month FREE HD Access credit being removed from your account. 


NOT SURE IF YOU HAVE AUTO BILL PAY? 


Please sign in to your account at directv.com. If it states "Not Enrolled," next to AUTO BILL PAY on your ACCOUNT OVERVIEW page, select "Set up" and register as soon as possible. 


If you feel that you are receiving this message in error, please call DIRECTV at
1-800-531-5000 and a representative will be happy to assist you. 


OFFER INFORMATION
Available to customers with CHOICE or OPTIMO MÁS package or higher, at least one (1) HD receiver, HD Access and enrollment in Auto Bill Pay. IF BY THE END OF PROMOTIONAL PRICE PERIOD(S) CUSTOMER DOES NOT CONTACT DIRECTV TO CHANGE SERVICE THEN ALL SERVICES WILL AUTOMATICALLY CONTINUE AT THE THEN-PREVAILING RATES. 

YOUR EMAIL SUBSCRIPTION
This email was sent to DIRECTV reserves the right to contact you via email regarding your account. For details on how DIRECTV uses your information, please read our Privacy Policy. To receive special offer emails from DIRECTV or change your email address, manage your email here. 

QUESTIONS OR COMMENTS?
Replies to this email address cannot be answered. For questions/concerns, email DIRECTV Customer Care here.

©2012 DIRECTV. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo are trademarks of DIRECTV, LLC. All other trademarks and service marks are the property of their respective owners.

DIRECTV, LLC | P.O. Box 6550 | Greenwood Village, CO 80155-6550


----------



## HDJulie

I received the same email. Our bill ran yesterday & did NOT have the credit & there is no credit on the account as of right now. I'll see what happens next month.


----------



## pappy97

I just got this e-mail too and interpret it to mean that they will continue this free HD for us (For at least two more years) provided we continue to auto pay, keep the required access, and of course, continue to keep an HD receiver and HD access. If so, good going DirecTV!!


----------



## shendley

I just got the email myself as well. I just checked and I had the credit on my last bill. Looks like I may not miss even a month with it. I guess directv has seen the light on this one!


----------



## SParker

Got the same email this morning.


----------



## hasan

Same email here at 9:16 a.m. central.

It is very welcome news.


----------



## hasan

Shades228 said:


> I can state that there is no extension of this promotion and it doesn't exist anymore.


Sorry, I just couldn't resist.

Having been down the "I'm just certain" with DirecTV road several years ago, I took absolute predictions out of my playbook.

Nothing is certain (not even uncertainty) with D*

At least in this case, it was to our benefit.


----------



## ponchsox

So this isn't available for those who don't get the email?


----------



## renbutler

ponchsox said:


> So this isn't available for those who don't get the email?


Did you sign up for free HD as soon as it was offered?

I delayed a few weeks, and I believe I have at least one more free month on the original 24 months.

And, no, I didn't get the email either -- yet.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

You can always call and try. You have to have HD service, be billed $10 for it already and have autopay. Those were the rules to get it back then and are still the rules. As far as I know the promotion ran out a long time ago but a friendly call to DIRECTV can't hurt.


----------



## Beerstalker

My guess is everyone will get the email eventually. People just signed up at different times so depending on when their original 24 months ends they will probably get the email at different times. For example I was lazy and didn't call in until a month or 2 after they started adding it so my 24 months won't run out for another couple months. I expect I'll be getting the email then. If not I'll just call in and talk to them about getting it again.


----------



## SparkyX

I received two emails from DirecTV with less than an hour between them. First was the "Your DIRECTV Free HD Confirmation" email noted above, and the second was a response to my inquiry about extending the free HD which says in part "...DIRECTV offers are available for a limited time and change frequently. The 24-month Free HD Access Offer is already expired...".

Right hand, meet left hand. I'll prefer to believe the extension email.


----------



## Paul Secic

chevyguy559 said:


> I hope this is a sign of things to come though, with no monthly charge for HD across the board
> 
> But I can see the retention CSR's getting alot of work from the DBSTalk members wanting this deal :lol:
> 
> BTW I attached the PDF file


You mean Dish's HD for life?


----------



## bobnielsen

I received that email also. My latest bill was dated 5/3 and showed the credit (which was dated 2/1???). I had downgraded to the Entertainment package a few months ago and never lost the credit. I upgraded to Choice today, however.


----------



## Tubaman-Z

Got the email today. Also today called and got some retention goodies - incl. free HD for a year. In case that somehow overrides the 2 year extension I have saved away the e-mail.


----------



## Carolina

I think our credit ends next month? So far no email, but I will be looking for it


----------



## Billzebub

I received the same email yesterday and called today. My free HD doesn't expire till July. I was told to call next month and they would give me an additional 2 years.


----------



## rakstr

I'm currently on Choice Xtra + HD DVR (old package). I haven't received any emails about Free HD for life, have been a subscriber since '96. I have 3 HD DVRs, HD extra pack, and auto-pay.

From what I'm reading, the fact my package includes HD means I won't get the offer. I'm thinking it's time to call retention and switch to the new Choice package and request HD for life?????? Need to run the numbers. I was getting ready to call anyway since all my discounts have expired (2 yrs up in 2/13). Cost is extremely high at list price 

Any thoughts?


----------



## ponchsox

rakstr said:


> I'm currently on Choice Xtra + HD DVR (old package). I haven't received any emails about Free HD for life, have been a subscriber since '96. I have 3 HD DVRs, HD extra pack, and auto-pay.
> 
> From what I'm reading, the fact my package includes HD means I won't get the offer. I'm thinking it's time to call retention and switch to the new Choice package and request HD for life?????? Need to run the numbers. I was getting ready to call anyway since all my discounts have expired (2 yrs up in 2/13). Cost is extremely high at list price
> 
> Any thoughts?


I did the same thing. I never got the offer and was already signed up for auto billpay. I called CS and they took $10 off choice package for 24 months.


----------



## hasan

rakstr said:


> I'm currently on Choice Xtra + HD DVR (old package). I haven't received any emails about Free HD for life, have been a subscriber since '96. I have 3 HD DVRs, HD extra pack, and auto-pay.
> 
> From what I'm reading, the fact my package includes HD means I won't get the offer. I'm thinking it's time to call retention and switch to the new Choice package and request HD for life?????? Need to run the numbers. I was getting ready to call anyway since all my discounts have expired (2 yrs up in 2/13). Cost is extremely high at list price
> 
> Any thoughts?


First of all, if you are an existing customer, it's not (and never has been) free HD for life. The offer they extended two years ago was Free HD Access for two years. That offer (which many of us have been enjoying), is expiring about now. Most of us that are on that offer have received an email extending the very same offer for two more years.

There are conditions:

====================================
To continue to receive FREE HD Access, you simply 
need to maintain the following on your DIRECTV account 
during the 24-month offer period:

1. Auto Bill Pay

2. CHOICE(TM) or OPTIMO MÃS and above package

3. At least one(1) HD Receiver and HD Access

Failure to maintain these requirements will result in the $10 per month
FREE HD Access credit being removed from your account.
===========================================

Hopefully, that clears it up for you.


----------



## Floyd

I called D* yesterday and asked how many months were remaining on my 24mo free acess credit and they told me there were 2 months left. I was advised that it would expire, that they couldn't extend it until it was expiring(not sure about the exact time frame, and that I had to call in 2 months and they would gladly extend the offer. 
My guess is that they will automatically extend the offer after a million people call several times to get this situation straightened out.


----------



## WebTraveler

So if I bundle with Century Link (fka Qwest fka US West fka Mountain Bell) is that considered "auto bill pay" for purposes of the credit extension? Century Link is electronically paying the bill after I pay them....seems like it's the same thing, but we'll see. Otherwise I guess I will unbundle it.....$10 credit vs. $5 credit bundling is a no brainer....



hasan said:


> First of all, if you are an existing customer, it's not (and never has been) free HD for life. The offer they extended two years ago was Free HD Access for two years. That offer (which many of us have been enjoying), is expiring about now. Most of us that are on that offer have received an email extending the very same offer for two more years.
> 
> There are conditions:
> 
> ====================================
> To continue to receive FREE HD Access, you simply
> need to maintain the following on your DIRECTV account
> during the 24-month offer period:
> 
> 1. Auto Bill Pay
> 
> 2. CHOICE(TM) or OPTIMO MÃS and above package
> 
> 3. At least one(1) HD Receiver and HD Access
> 
> Failure to maintain these requirements will result in the $10 per month
> FREE HD Access credit being removed from your account.
> ===========================================
> 
> Hopefully, that clears it up for you.


----------



## pandafish

"WebTraveler" said:


> So if I bundle with Century Link (fka Qwest fka US West fka Mountain Bell) is that considered "auto bill pay" for purposes of the credit extension? Century Link is electronically paying the bill after I pay them....seems like it's the same thing, but we'll see. Otherwise I guess I will unbundle it.....$10 credit vs. $5 credit bundling is a no brainer....


I signed up for Directv as a new customer during the promotion and am bundled with Centurylink/Qwest. That is considered auto-pay for the credit.


----------



## WebTraveler

pandafish said:


> I signed up for Directv as a new customer during the promotion and am bundled with Centurylink/Qwest. That is considered auto-pay for the credit.


When all this HD credit started, initially, they didn't consider it auto pay. Then after a few weeks they reconsidered it.


----------



## txfeinbergs

My credit fell off as well this month, but I called in and they were able to add a 6 month credit of $10 for "paperless billing and autopay". They aren't offering the free high def credit anymore for existing customers (at least that is what I was told). Works for me.


----------



## revm1m

Mine ran out last month. But I got email couple of days ago that I would get 24 months free again. When I contacted directv via email, I was told that email has been expired (expired after 2 days????). Email told me to call them to find out , what could be done. I will call tomorrow, if they don't give it to me , I will cancel showtime,cinamax, hbo,starz and sports pack. I will be fine without those channels until late fall.


----------



## Christopher Gould

I sign up for free hd late. I have 8 more months to go. So get the csr's straightened out before I have to call


----------



## SoullessAngel

I got the email Friday, but when I looked at my statement, it was gone. Called in, got sent to the promo team, and they re-added the credit. All-in-all, nothing more than a slight inconvenience. I got worried for a bit as it did take the promo lady a good 5-10 minutes to get it re-added.


----------



## scott0702

I wish there was consistency in customer service. I signed up for autopay last year and they said I could have the 24 months free HD. However they could only put on 12 months at a time and after 12 months they would extend it again. Well now the 12 months is up and they said they can't extend. I guess I'll have to try again and hope to get another representative.


----------



## lesz

scott0702 said:


> I wish there was consistency in customer service. I signed up for autopay last year and they said I could have the 24 months free HD. However they could only put on 12 months at a time and after 12 months they would extend it again. Well now the 12 months is up and they said they can't extend. I guess I'll have to try again and hope to get another representative.


Yes, it really is amazing, in this thread alone, how many different responses people seem to have received from DIRECTV to their inquiries about renewing the HD credit. Mine will be expiring with my next bill on June 30, and I'm hoping that they have things sorted out and down to one consistent response by then. Unlike many of the others, I have not received an email regarding renewal of the credit.


----------



## Shades228

scott0702 said:


> I wish there was consistency in customer service. I signed up for autopay last year and they said I could have the 24 months free HD. However they could only put on 12 months at a time and after 12 months they would extend it again. Well now the 12 months is up and they said they can't extend. I guess I'll have to try again and hope to get another representative.


That wasn't the 24 month promotion the agent you talked to just assumed/hoped it would be available again. Apparently it isn't.



lesz said:


> Yes, it really is amazing, in this thread alone, how many different responses people seem to have received from DIRECTV to their inquiries about renewing the HD credit. Mine will be expiring with my next bill on June 30, and I'm hoping that they have things sorted out and down to one consistent response by then. Unlike many of the others, I have not received an email regarding renewal of the credit.


This specific promotion is gone so now what people are going to get are options based on their account. Since this will be account based, not a defined promotion, the answers will vary a lot because each account will be eligible for different things.


----------



## scott0702

Shades228 said:


> That wasn't the 24 month promotion the agent you talked to just assumed/hoped it would be available again. Apparently it isn't.
> 
> This specific promotion is gone so now what people are going to get are options based on their account. Since this will be account based, not a defined promotion, the answers will vary a lot because each account will be eligible for different things.


I called again and it must be true. I spoke to the retention department and they don't offer the free HD anymore. The rep said he would add it to my account if it was in the system but it's not. Guess I am out of luck.


----------



## marker101

Mine was to expire last week, but my new statement released this week still shows the credit. Guess I won't have to do any bartering until I see its not there.


----------



## Shades228

If you have Excel (I don't know if Open office has this function) you can do the following easily.

A1 First Credit Date (Day credit was actually applied by a CSR this date can be different than the date it shows applies monthly so look it up)
B1 First day of billing cycle (in that year)
C1 Term of discount
D1 =(IF(B1>A1,(EDATE(B1,C1)),(EDATE(B1,(C1+1)))))

You have to enter dates so example

A1 6/6/2010
B1 6/15/2010
C1 24
D1=Last bill that will show credit (7/15/2012)


----------



## 242424

I'm getting no where on this. Mine just ran out, I didn't get the email and DTV of course says they didn't send any emails out. #SMH


----------



## scott0702

"242424" said:


> I'm getting no where on this. Mine just ran out, I didn't get the email and DTV of course says they didn't send any emails out. #SMH


I think it's over. I got nowhere myself. I did however get one of those customer service surveys and answered accordingly and asks if I would like someone to call to help resolve my issue so we will see. I was told I would get 24 months but know its only 12 and the credit dropped off. I'm not going to spend anymore time arguing with D* over this unless I get a survey response. I'll just downgrade from Premier so I don't have to pay for channels I never watch and it will work out the same. Every time I try to downgrade the offer me credits to offset the difference so I come out ahead either way.


----------



## rene_hernandez88

"scott0702" said:


> I called again and it must be true. I spoke to the retention department and they don't offer the free HD anymore. The rep said he would add it to my account if it was in the system but it's not. Guess I am out of luck.


Sign up for auto bill pay, that's how I have it. I don't have an expiration day on mine.


----------



## The Merg

rene_hernandez88 said:


> Sign up for auto bill pay, that's how I have it. I don't have an expiration day on mine.


You won't see an expiration date next to it. It is just listed as *Advanced Receiver-HD 24 Months Free HD Access* on your statement.

- Merg


----------



## SParker

So if we got the email about keeping auto-pay we will still get it or will it still drop off soon? I'm confused.


----------



## The Merg

SParker said:


> So if we got the email about keeping auto-pay we will still get it or will it still drop off soon? I'm confused.


That's what is not known right now. Some people reported getting the e-mail and when contacting DirecTV were told that it was just a marketing e-mail and their current 2 year promo is not affected. Others seem to have been told that this e-mail is a renewal of their 2 year promo.

It seems to be inconsistent as to who gets the e-mail and who doesn't. Also, it is inconsistent as to when people get it. My promo won't be up till this fall, yet I got the e-mail last month.

The best thing is to hold onto the e-mail and when your promo is ending/has just ended, call to confirm that it is being extended. If they say it is not, use the e-mail as proof that they already told you it was being extended.

- Merg


----------



## mrfatboy

I just got my email Free HD renewal email last week. My 2 years is up this month. I actually downgraded my TV package from Choice Extra to Entertainment to save some money last month. The rep told me that it would not affect the "free HD" deal. Obviously wrong. I think I only lost 1 barely watched channel by downgrading.

So currently I'm paying $54.99 for Entertainment. I would have jump back up to Choice for $63.99 to get the $10 HD credit which would net me to $53.99. I need to call in a couple of weeks to negotiate my new 2 year deal and deal with it then. :nono2:


----------



## montanaxvi

I've been on the free HD for 2 year promo since June '10 and a D* sub since October 08. Just got the e-mail that as long as I maintain auto bill pay and my level of programming that I'll keep the promo for another 24 months.


----------



## codespy

montanaxvi said:


> I've been on the free HD for 2 year promo since June '10 and a D* sub since October 08. Just got the e-mail that as long as I maintain auto bill pay and my level of programming that I'll keep the promo for another 24 months.


Just got the same thing from DirecTV. Email came in at 1:15PM CST today.


----------



## PHL

mrfatboy said:


> I just got my email Free HD renewal email last week. My 2 years is up this month. I actually downgraded my TV package from Choice Extra to Entertainment to save some money last month. The rep told me that it would not affect the "free HD" deal. Obviously wrong. I think I only lost 1 barely watched channel by downgrading.
> 
> So currently I'm paying $54.99 for Entertainment. I would have jump back up to Choice for $63.99 to get the $10 HD credit which would net me to $53.99. I need to call in a couple of weeks to negotiate my new 2 year deal and deal with it then. :nono2:


I'm in a similar situation. I just got the email today.

I downgraded to SELECT (41.99 per month) on May 11. The CSR told me that my Free HD would not be affected and my May 19th bill still had the $10 credit, so all seemed good.

I think I will need to upgrade back to Choice. I'll then see if I can downgrade again the following month or renegotiate my new 2 year deal (contract is up in 2 weeks.)


----------



## woodardhsd

Just got mine today as well. Went back and looked and I got my initial confirmation of Free HD Access on July 20, 2010.


----------



## lesz

I got the email today. I'd like to think that it means that my free HD credit has been renewed because it is very close to 2 years to the day since I got the original 2 year credit. On the other hand, I have also received the identical email at least 6 times over the previous 2 year period. Further, it does not actually say anything about the credit being renewed/continued. Thus, I really don't know whether the email means anything, and I'm not sure that I will know whether it means anything until 6/29, which is when my first statement following the original 24 month promotion will post. I'll be interested in seeing, for others who got the email, what their next statement following the expiration of the original 24 month credit shows.


----------



## sbl

I also received the email, on June 8, but the credit had dropped from my account in the June billing period. I called DirecTV about it. The first level CSR I spoke with said that my promotional period had expired (which it had), and that he could not see anything on my account to suggest that the credit was renewed. Rather, I was told, the promotion had ended and was not being renewed. He offered six months of credit - I calmly but firmly told him that I wanted the issue escalated as I wanted what DirecTV told me it was giving me.

I got transferred to another agent who took my information and said he'd investigate. He called back today and asked that I forward the email, which I did. A short time later he called back and said that he did not know why I received that email as the promotion had ended - that perhaps they had meant to send me something else instead. While he could not reinstate the exact promotion, he could give me a $10 monthly credit for 24 months, which amounts to the same thing, and he did so.

In the end, I got what I wanted. Clearly something major went wrong on DirecTV's end. That so many people received the wrong email is going to be a headache for them. If you got the email recently, you will NOT get the credit unless you follow the same process I did. Don't get angry, especially with the first level folks who are doing the best they can with what they have been given.

Good luck!


----------



## scott0702

It's really the luck of the draw when calling in to customer service. I tried to call again today, a third time and during daytime hours. I spoke to a rep and explained my situation where I was told it was a 24 month promotion but only received 12 months. The rep today renewed the credit for another 12 months for me. Prior calls the reps claimed they could not reapply the credit and it was not even in the system for them to renew. So, again inconsistency in customer service and really depends who you talk to and who is knowledgeable.


----------



## studechip

scott0702 said:


> It's really the luck of the draw when calling in to customer service. I tried to call again today, a third time and during daytime hours. I spoke to a rep and explained my situation where I was told it was a 24 month promotion but only received 12 months. The rep today renewed the credit for another 12 months for me. Prior calls the reps claimed they could not reapply the credit and it was not even in the system for them to renew. So, again inconsistency in customer service and really depends who you talk to and who is knowledgeable.


Check your bill. I'm guessing you got a 12 month/$10 credit, not specifically for free hd.


----------



## djrobx

Just I got the "24 month" HD promo email today. I've had the promo for just about 2 years.


----------



## scott0702

studechip said:


> Check your bill. I'm guessing you got a 12 month/$10 credit, not specifically for free hd.


This is what it shows. I just checked on line and they applied it right after my call:

Advanced Receiver-HD - 12moFreeHDExist	($10.00)


----------



## vbush

I got the free hd for an additional 24 month email today which led me to check my statement. The credit had been removed on the statement so I called customer service who said my 24 months was up and she didn't know anything about the email, but she would transfer me to promotions. The call was disconnected. I called customer service again got the same story this time, but was actually transferred to someone who said she was working from home. Her phone kept cutting out and I could her a dog barking (I am serious there was a dog outside her window). She tried to place me on hold and I was disconnected again. I was pretty hot by now so when I call for the 3rd time I said cancel. This time my call was routed to retentions (I am guessing) because even though she didn't know anything about the email she was happy to extend the HD credit for an additional 24 months. However, her system wouldn't take it for more than 12 months. She offered to add it for 12 months and give me a one time $140 instant credit. She said I would probably have to call back in 12 months to get it extended again. After being on the phone for an hour and a half I said fine. Customer service for everyone I deal with (except AmEx) has gone to hell the past several years! I have been pretty happy with Directv for the past 5 years and probably would have not even noticed the credit was removed if I had not got the email in the first place.


----------



## wahooq

> her system wouldn't take it for more than 12 months. She offered to add it for 12 months and give me a one time $140 instant credit. She said I would probably have to call back in 12 months to get it extended again


Man i wish employees would use their resources....this offer is no longer available.....some emails went out by error and those will be honored but this person told you 24 months. The system wouldnt let her do it because SHE'S NOT SUPPOSED TO....now you'll have to call in 12 months and get pissed all over again.....wait she gave you a cash credit too so i reckon your good....


----------



## SParker

So is it best to let the credit run out and then contact them or contact them before it drops off?


----------



## Christopher Gould

If the email was an error then why has it been going out for days maybe weeks.


----------



## wahooq

> I also received the email, on June 8, but the credit had dropped from my account in the June billing period. I called DirecTV about it. The first level CSR I spoke with said that my promotional period had expired (which it had), and that he could not see anything on my account to suggest that the credit was renewed. Rather, I was told, the promotion had ended and was not being renewed. He offered six months of credit - I calmly but firmly told him that I wanted the issue escalated as I wanted what DirecTV told me it was giving me.


why ask why? see the above posted by sbl


----------



## vbush

I don't get "pissed" easily. What I was upset about was getting disconnected twice and being transferred to someone working at home on a subpar phone with a dog barking in the background. As I said earlier I probably wouldn't have even known the $10 discount was gone if I hadn't got a email telling me it was renewed. I don't beat up customer reps for discounts. I don't mind paying premium prices if I get premium service which I generally do with DTV until I have to call customer service. The retentions rep saved a long time high end customer because I was ready to cancel...not over $10 bucks a month, but for the reasons I stated above. If she had done what you say she is "SUPPOSED TO DO" DTV would have lost $150-$200 bucks a month. She did what she could to make it right for a customer that was rightfully upset.


----------



## trainman

I got the email today as well.

It's the third time in the past 6 or 7 months that I've gotten the identical email, since I also got it after each of two replacements of my one and only receiver.


----------



## wahooq

> I don't get "pissed" easily. What I was upset about was getting disconnected twice and being transferred to someone working at home on a subpar phone with a dog barking in the background. As I said earlier I probably wouldn't have even known the $10 discount was gone if I hadn't got a email telling me it was renewed. I don't beat up customer reps for discounts. I don't mind paying premium prices if I get premium service which I generally do with DTV until I have to call customer service. The retentions rep saved a long time high end customer because I was ready to cancel...not over $10 bucks a month, but for the reasons I stated above. If she had done what you say she is "SUPPOSED TO DO" DTV would have lost $150-$200 bucks a month. She did what she could to make it right for a customer that was rightfully upset.


Wasn't directing that towards you, but rather the CSR's that misinform and mistreat customers such as yourself. Every CSR has the same rules and regs to go by...some give things and say things they aren't supposed to just to appease someone and get them off the phone. This to me is not customer service, because it sets one up for disappointment in the future. It's easy to give someone a discount yet by doing so you are setting an expectation, similar to letting your kid get away with coming in late past curfew, in order to avoid a conflict. By doing so you have set an expectation in that kids mind that they can come in late if you dont want to argue with them. Does that make sense?


----------



## 242424

After them denying over and over that they sent out emails extending the free HD and telling me there was no way they would extend it, I got the email yesterday. #SMH


----------



## Athenian

The Merg said:


> You won't see an expiration date next to it. It is just listed as *Advanced Receiver-HD 24 Months Free HD Access* on your statement.


My bill just says *"Advanced Receiver-HD Free HD Access* -- no limitation noted.


----------



## The Merg

I just looked at my e-mail again. I don't think it is saying that the promo is being expanded for another 2 years. I think it is just a confirmation that I have the 2 year promo and what I need to do to keep it. While it is a little confusing and misleading, if you can convince a CSR otherwise to extend your promo for another 2 years... 

- Merg


----------



## Davenlr

I think that might be true. For some reason, every time I change anything on my account at all, they mail me (physical mail) a card touting my free HD for two years, as well as the conditions required to maintain it. If you dont read it closely, it appears to me a renewal, but I checked after getting the last one, and the end date hasnt changed.


----------



## dpeters11

"The Merg" said:


> I just looked at my e-mail again. I don't think it is saying that the promo is being expanded for another 2 years. I think it is just a confirmation that I have the 2 year promo and what I need to do to keep it. While it is a little confusing and misleading, if you can convince a CSR otherwise to extend your promo for another 2 years...
> 
> - Merg


But it in future tense, "will be getting", not "have been getting".


----------



## shendley

I was told last month by a CSR that my 24 month free hd access would end on 6/13. Just got my new statement and there's a line that reads "PLUS HD DVR 24 months free hd access" for the dates of 6/14 - 7/13. That suggests to me that I've had the free hd access renewed just as the email we received suggested (and I still can't help but read it as offering to keep the free access going for another 24 months as long as we meet the conditions). Of course, taken in context with what others are reporting here, there's really no way of telling. It'll be interesting to see what my bill looks like next month.


----------



## wideglide36

I also got the email a few days ago that my free HD access would be extended another 24 months and that I had to maintain certain things in order to qualify for this extension.

Today, I received a post card in the mail saying that my free HD access has been stopped because I no longer have auto bill pay set up.

I did not change anything in my account. I immediately checked my account online and auto bill pay is set up, as it has been for a long time.

I guess I'm just going to wait until my next bill to see if they actually stopped this free HD access, as every time I call, it only seems to make matters worse.

Hopefully this post card was sent by mistake.

We will see.......


----------



## Shad

wideglide36 said:


> I also got the email a few days ago that my free HD access would be extended another 24 months and that I had to maintain certain things in order to qualify for this extension.
> 
> Today, I received a post card in the mail saying that my free HD access has been stopped because I no longer have auto bill pay set up.
> 
> I did not change anything in my account. I immediately checked my account online and auto bill pay is set up, as it has been for a long time.
> 
> I guess I'm just going to wait until my next bill to see if they actually stopped this free HD access, as every time I call, it only seems to make matters worse.
> 
> Hopefully this post card was sent by mistake.
> 
> We will see.......


I got the same card today. I had to call in to confirm everything is still set up. I have been on auto pay for years and received the free 24 months email a couple of week ago.


----------



## The Merg

dpeters11 said:


> But it in future tense, "will be getting", not "have been getting".


Yeah, but I keep reading it as the confirmation notice that should have been sent to me when I first got the promo (kinda like they are just sending out the confirmation very, very, late)...

- Merg


----------



## dondude32

Called directv today. CSR Added 12 months free HD to my account. Said it was the max length. I'll take it.
Got email on 6-8-2012 and post card in snail mail today saying set up autopay or lose my free HD access. Always had autopay directv has some issues they need to work out? Lol


----------



## SParker

I decided to send an email to the VP's office. I'll try that route. I received that post card as well.


----------



## Deftones

dondude32 said:


> Called directv today. CSR Added 12 months free HD to my account. Said it was the max length. I'll take it.
> Got email on 6-8-2012 and post card in snail mail today saying set up autopay or lose my free HD access. Always had autopay directv has some issues they need to work out? Lol


I just got the same postcard. I've been on autopay for about 6 months now. I am considering calling them just so I don't have to deal with the hassle later on.


----------



## dondude32

Deftones said:


> I just got the same postcard. I've been on autopay for about 6 months now. I am considering calling them just so I don't have to deal with the hassle later on.


Call now. They said credit won't start till next month. I have to pay for this month.


----------



## PCampbell

I got a card last month saying I got 24 months free HD for the next 2 years then today I got a card saying it will end if I dont sign up for autopay. I have autopay so I called and they said I need to call back on 7/5/12 to start the next 24 months?????????


----------



## hasan

wideglide36 said:


> I also got the email a few days ago that my free HD access would be extended another 24 months and that I had to maintain certain things in order to qualify for this extension.
> 
> Today, I received a post card in the mail saying that my free HD access has been stopped because I no longer have auto bill pay set up.
> 
> I did not change anything in my account. I immediately checked my account online and auto bill pay is set up, as it has been for a long time.
> 
> I guess I'm just going to wait until my next bill to see if they actually stopped this free HD access, as every time I call, it only seems to make matters worse.
> 
> Hopefully this post card was sent by mistake.
> 
> We will see.......


My Experience Today:

I received the post card saying my free HD Access has been stopped because I'm not on auto pay. (I've been on autopay since 1994).

I call and speak to a CSR who says the following:

1. You are on autopay.
2. You have not been taken off the free acccess.
3. I'll transfer you to "Promotions" to ensure that the next 24 months HD Access is free.

I talk to "Promotions"

1. You are not on autopay.
2. You have been taken off the Free HD Access program.
3. You can only get back on by signing a new 2 year contract.

I strenuously object, noting the email, with stated conditions that do not involve a contract extension. CSR puts me on hold.

4. CSR comes back: I can put you back on the Free HD Access, but only for 12 months.

I again object, she says, "That's all I can do"

I ask to be transferred to Customer Retention. She says, "We don't have any Customer Retention department. I say, Oh, yes you do. I'm going to hang up now and find a way to talk to them.

Call back, when prompted I say: Customer Retention. Automated voice asks, do you want to change programming or close your account. I reply, "I want to talk to someone about closing my account."

I get a Retention person (from the Department that DirecTV doesn't have).

1. Explain the entire fiasco: I do, I don't have free HD Access. I do I don't have auto pay. The attempt to coerce me into a new contract for 24 months. The modification of offering 12 months for no contract, but having to call back and go through this all over again in 12 months.

2. The retention person looked into it. Indicated I did have autopay, *but, I had been dropped from the free hd access program and charged $10.00 on my current bill*.

3. She said I'm going to check your account carefully and then I'll be back.

4. Came back: I have removed the $10.00 fee on the bill. I have verified that granting you a new 24 month extension of free hd access *does not* put you under a new 24 month contract. I have verified that *correcting this problem in no way compromises your ability to negotiate equipment discounts when you choose to go under contract again.*

5. I have renewed your 24 month free hd access.

================================

I don't like (this is my first time since 1995) calling retention.

The gross incompetence of the line level CSR, her alleged supervisor, and the Promotions department is beyond embarrassing. My hyperbolic mind wants to call it criminal, when it is clearly not.

They send out an offer. They then say it was a mistake (some say they said this). They email us a congrats, then take it back. (although not with any written notice). Then they tell us we are not on autopay, so we have lost what they offered/took back.

This would be funny if it weren't so damn annoying to have to call up and try to straighten things out with people who are hamstrung by a communications system that serves neither them, nor their customers.

The intra-company communications processes are inexcusably ineffective. The right hand not only doesn't know what the left hand is doing, it doesn't know there is a left hand. The attempt to extort a new contract out of me, for them to honor an existing offer wherein that was not required is unbelievably sloppy at best, and shady at worst.

It's all supposedly fixed now. Retentions was very, very good.

Whether they can actually see that this is properly "communicated" to whomever it needs to be, remains to be seen.

I have absolutely no faith, whatsoever in the communication processes within DirecTV.


----------



## DodgerKing

Just got that postcard as well. So within 2 weeks I receive two LIES by DirecTV.

First was an email that stated:

_Hello Valued Customer,

Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. In addition to having the very best in entertainment, you *will* *be receiving the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS! *

JUST A REMINDER

*To continue to receive FREE HD Access,* you simply need to maintain the following on your DIRECTV account during the 24-month offer period:

1. Auto Bill Pay
2. CHOICE™ or OPTIMO MÁS and above package
3. At least one(1) HD Receiver and HD Access

Failure to maintain these requirements will result in the $10 per month FREE HD Access credit being removed from your account.

NOT SURE IF YOU HAVE AUTO BILL PAY?_

-------------------------------------

Second was this postcard that stated:

_Our records indicate that *you don't have Auto Bill Pay set up* on your DIRECTV account.

To *ensure* your $10 monthly HD Access credit *WILL be on your next bill*, you must simply:...
_


----------



## Shades228

I know this will fall on deaf ears who want to interpret things how they want rather than how they are.

A: There is no longer an active promotion that will enable free HD for 24 months.
B: Anytime there is a billing change a reminder should get sent out to those on the promotion to remind them the qualifications in case they did something to remove it
C: The card states for free for 2 years and then 24 month offer period. It does not state it's been extended, it's been added again for another 24 months or that once it ends you will renew for 24 months.


----------



## MizzouTiger

Shades228 said:


> I know this will fall on deaf ears who want to interpret things how they want rather than how they are.
> 
> A: There is no longer an active promotion that will enable free HD for 24 months.
> B: Anytime there is a billing change a reminder should get sent out to those on the promotion to remind them the qualifications in case they did something to remove it
> C: The card states for free for 2 years and then 24 month offer period. It does not state it's been extended, it's been added again for another 24 months or that once it ends you will renew for 24 months.


I understand what you're saying, but the e-mail that some of us received recently regarding free HD access leads us to believe that the free HD access will be continued for an additional 2 years:

"Hello Valued Customer,

Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. In addition to having the very best in entertainment, *you will be receiving* the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS!"

That sure sounds to me like I'm going to be getting free HD access for the next 2 years starting now. This (June) would be the last month of my previous 2 year HD access credit, so I'll wait until my July bill shows up to see for sure what happens.

Oh, and I also received the postcard today telling me that I no longer am enrolled in autopay, which I am and have been for several years.


----------



## hasan

Deaf ears? So all of us who have been victims of this communication fiasco are the one's at fault? 

Sorry, that's utter crap.

The people talking to the public have no idea what they are doing. (at least the ones involved in this mess, or more specifically the three I talked with today).

Sending out notices that we aren't on autopay...yeah, that's our fault too.

Give me a break.


----------



## DodgerKing

I called retention and didn't get crap. Was very nice. Told them that I understand they need to make money and cannot give things away for free. I even stated that I do not expect to be given anything for free. But it is poor customer service to offer something to someone and not honor it. In doing so, send out something else that is a flat out lie.

*This is what I told Retention*: _"I understand but I also need to look out for my own financial interests. I have 3 other options at my house, Dish, FiOS, and TWC. If I can get a comparable service for less money with the other providers, then I will be calling back later to cancel my service. This is not because I expect free stuff; it is simply because if I can pay less for more programming or the same programming with someone else, then I will."_

I thanked him for his help and said I maybe calling back later this week to cancel.


----------



## DodgerKing

Shades228 said:


> I know this will fall on deaf ears who want to interpret things how they want rather than how they are.
> 
> A: There is no longer an active promotion that will enable free HD for 24 months.
> B: Anytime there is a billing change a reminder should get sent out to those on the promotion to remind them the qualifications in case they did something to remove it
> C: The card states for free for 2 years and then 24 month offer period. It does not state it's been extended, it's been added again for another 24 months or that once it ends you will renew for 24 months.


It said, "_...you *will be receiving* the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS!_" And it stated, "_To *continue to receive FREE HD Access*, you simply need to maintain the following on your DIRECTV account during the 24-month offer period:_"

There is no other way to interpret will be and continue to after it has already expired.

Then they lie again by stating, "Our records indicate that you *don't* have Auto Bill Pay...", when in fact we do.


----------



## Shades228

hasan said:


> Deaf ears? So all of us who have been victims of this communication fiasco are the one's at fault?
> 
> Sorry, that's utter crap.
> 
> The people talking to the public have no idea what they are doing. (at least the ones involved in this mess, or more specifically the three I talked with today).
> 
> Sending out notices that we aren't on autopay...yeah, that's our fault too.
> 
> Give me a break.


Please explain where I said anything was anyone's fault. I simply stated the facts as they are now. The deaf ears is because this has already been posted before but people keep saying what they want it to be not what is.

I understand some people have been getting communications so I posted why. If something is sending them out incorrectly I can understand why you would get upset at being told you were no longer on auto bill pay if you didn't make any changes voluntarily. You can check the status online to see if you're still enrolled. There are some things that could cause the system to remove you from auto payment such as integrating your bill, CC information expires, or payments not getting approved from the issuer.


----------



## Shades228

DodgerKing said:


> It said, "_...you *will be receiving* the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS!_" And it stated, "_To *continue to receive FREE HD Access*, you simply need to maintain the following on your DIRECTV account during the 24-month offer period:_"
> 
> There is no other way to interpret will be and continue to after it has already expired.
> 
> Then they lie again by stating, "Our records indicate that you *don't* have Auto Bill Pay...", when in fact we do.


Yes so when the promotion ends you will have received it for 2 years and in order to have had the credit continue for the whole 2 years you would have met the requirements.

If it was an extension letter it would clearly state that. What it's doing is clearly stating the terms of the current promotion that people are in and what it takes to maintain that for the promotional period.


----------



## shendley

I got the postcard today as well and after checking the directv website confirmed that I'm still on autopay.


----------



## wideglide36

After reading some of the recent posts in this thread, I decided to call and ask about the post card saying that I didn't have auto pay set up.

I spoke with a very nice csr who had no idea why I would receive such a post card as she had checked my account and verified that I did indeed have auto pay set up. She asked if I had just recently set it up and I explained that I had set it up a long time ago.

She said the absolute best deal she could give me was to add free HD access for another 12 months. I asked her about the prior email stating that free HD access would be extended another 24 months and she really didn't know anything about that.

So, it looks like the best deal I'm gonna get is another free year of HD access, which is great in my opinion, I just think all customers should be treated the same and not make you have to play csr roulette, or call retention and complain to them. It's like buying a car, if your negotiating skills aren't razor sharp, you're gonna get the shaft.

Shouldn't be that way with satellite service.

Thanks. I needed that......


----------



## bixler

DodgerKing said:


> Just got that postcard as well. So within 2 weeks I receive two LIES by DirecTV.
> 
> First was an email that stated:
> 
> _Hello Valued Customer,
> 
> Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. In addition to having the very best in entertainment, you *will* *be receiving the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS! *
> 
> JUST A REMINDER
> 
> *To continue to receive FREE HD Access,* you simply need to maintain the following on your DIRECTV account during the 24-month offer period:
> 
> 1. Auto Bill Pay
> 2. CHOICE™ or OPTIMO MÁS and above package
> 3. At least one(1) HD Receiver and HD Access
> 
> Failure to maintain these requirements will result in the $10 per month FREE HD Access credit being removed from your account.
> 
> NOT SURE IF YOU HAVE AUTO BILL PAY?_
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Second was this postcard that stated:
> 
> _Our records indicate that *you don't have Auto Bill Pay set up* on your DIRECTV account.
> 
> To *ensure* your $10 monthly HD Access credit *WILL be on your next bill*, you must simply:...
> _


I don't see the deliberate intent to deceive....maybe a communication error but they surely didn't intend to deceive anyone.


----------



## MizzouTiger

Shades228 said:


> Yes so when the promotion ends you will have received it for 2 years and in order to have had the credit continue for the whole 2 years you would have met the requirements.


You are correct, when the promotion ends, it I will have received it for 2 years. The e-mail doesn't say "you have been receiving..." it says "you will receive...". Again, that tells me that I'm _going_ to be getting the credit for 2 years starting now.

Maybe they did intend it to mean what you're saying. Well then they should have worded the e-mail differently then. I don't think that we customers are in the wrong for calling in and asking what is going on with this credit. Again, if they intended the e-mail to say " hey, your 2 year HD credit has ended", then it should have said that.


----------



## DodgerKing

Looked into FiOS. 

For the same setup I currently have with DirecTV and the 50/25mbps internet I will pay $132/month for 24 months

Currently with DirecTV for TV and TWC for internet (30/5mbps) I am paying $138/month. This includes $5 off my internet for 12 months and $10 off my DirecTV base package for another 4 months. In a year I will be paying $153 for TV and internet with DirecTV and TWC.

Like I said, I don't expect anything for free. But when I lose the promotional deals there are cheaper alternatives for me. I will go where it will cost me less money.


----------



## DodgerKing

bixler said:


> I don't see the deliberate intent to deceive....maybe a communication error but they surely didn't intend to deceive anyone.


Perhaps lie was a little too harsh


----------



## hasan

Shades228 said:


> Please explain where I said anything was anyone's fault. I simply stated the facts as they are now. The deaf ears is because this has already been posted before but people keep saying what they want it to be not what is.
> 
> I understand some people have been getting communications so I posted why. If something is sending them out incorrectly I can understand why you would get upset at being told you were no longer on auto bill pay if you didn't make any changes voluntarily. You can check the status online to see if you're still enrolled. There are some things that could cause the system to remove you from auto payment such as integrating your bill, CC information expires, or payments not getting approved from the issuer.


Given the inconsistency of "facts" as presented by D* in both writing (faulty notices of autopay, among others) and on the telephone, how could anyone of right mind assert, "the facts as they are now". We have no idea what the "facts are", and that is part and parcel of the problem. If there is no "free access program", why did I receive a notice bolded on the front, "Don't Risk Losing Your Free HD Access"?

This entire thing has been a communication disaster, and no amount of "explaining" is going to change that. It's embarrassing.

btw, I've made no changes, absolutely none of any kind to my account. Nothing has changed...it was and is a 100% major screw up by D* to send out the notice to me. The fact that it is paired up with the other "free hd access" issues, only makes it worse. The further fact that they sent these to a significant number of people, further contributes to a reasonable assessment that with respect to communication effectiveness, D* cannot currently grab its behind with two hands.


----------



## DodgerKing

Shades228 said:


> Yes so when the promotion ends you will have received it for 2 years and in order to have had the credit continue for the whole 2 years you would have met the requirements.


You can justify it all you want. It said, WILL and it said CONTINUE after it was expired. There is no other way to interpret it. WILL Be is future tense. Continue to is present. Neither one was true as it expired. The only way for it to be true is for them to offer it again. 


> If it was an extension letter it would clearly state that. What it's doing is clearly stating the terms of the current promotion that people are in and what it takes to maintain that for the promotional period.


It did clearly state it. Again, it said "WILL BE" (meaning it is going to happen) and it said "CONTINUE" (meaning it will still be happening even though your first 24 month promotion expired)


----------



## PCampbell

When I called they said to call back at the end of my first 24 months and sign up for 24 more, I will call on that date.


----------



## 242424

Some people just can't stand to be shown they are wrong.


----------



## volkl

I too received the 6/8 email, and today received the stupid post card.

Called retention and asked them to note the account. I did not ask for a credit, but said I would call them after receiving my paper invoice in the mail. BTW, my 24 months has just expired.

I'm curious, did everyone with autopay on who received this post card claiming that autopay was not on, have paper billing? My thoughts are that they may be upping the requirements for the HD credit by also requiring paperless billing. Perhaps the postcards went to those who receive the credit but do not have paperless billing.

Who knows. This is very frustrating. I don't like saying this, but someone should be fired for this.


----------



## tsduke

Customer advocacy called me back after I emailed. Said they are investigating, but I may or may not receive another 24 months free HD access. She could not explain the crappy erroneous email and post card communications.

If they don't honor I won't stick around. Plain and simple. If it would have just ended without the email I wouldn't have send a word, but since they sent the email they need to honor it.


----------



## dondude32

volkl said:


> I too received the 6/8 email, and today received the stupid post card.
> 
> Called retention and asked them to note the account. I did not ask for a credit, but said I would call them after receiving my paper invoice in the mail. BTW, my 24 months has just expired.
> 
> I'm curious, did everyone with autopay on who received this post card claiming that autopay was not on, have paper billing? My thoughts are that they may be upping the requirements for the HD credit by also requiring paperless billing. Perhaps the postcards went to those who receive the credit but do not have paperless billing.
> 
> Who knows. This is very frustrating. I don't like saying this, but someone should be fired for this.


Paperless billing here.


----------



## bwc28

I worked my way through one CSR, a CSR "manager", another rep in Advocacy, and then a rep in Retentions. The other three just wanted me to bow down and bless the DTV gods that I would get 12 months but I would not be distracted by the shiny bauble. The retentions group is supposed to be looking into the issue and wants a copy of the email faxed (not re-emailed?) to them. But at least I have someone who cared to listen.

I am not ashamed to say that I had to pull up the Mo Attorney General's site to bookmark the Customer Complaint page. Both the email and the post card will go to Mr. Koster if need be. DTV will honor their offers one way or the other....


----------



## wideglide36

dondude32 said:


> Paperless billing here.


Paperless billing here too...


----------



## f300v10

Same story here. Email on June 8 stating I would get additional 24 months. Card in the mail today saying not Auto billpay. Called D*, worthless CSR that didn't believe I got the 24 more month email to begin with. Got transfered to retention and best I could do was 12 months. I have had D* since 1996 and I have never come so close to canceling. Don't tell me you are giving me 24 more free months (that I shouldn't have to pay at all given new customers get it for life), only to then not do it.


----------



## bobnielsen

I got the email earlier, the postcard today and have had autopay for several years.


----------



## montanaxvi

"shendley" said:


> I was told last month by a CSR that my 24 month free hd access would end on 6/13. Just got my new statement and there's a line that reads "PLUS HD DVR 24 months free hd access" for the dates of 6/14 - 7/13. That suggests to me that I've had the free hd access renewed just as the email we received suggested (and I still can't help but read it as offering to keep the free access going for another 24 months as long as we meet the conditions). Of course, taken in context with what others are reporting here, there's really no way of telling. It'll be interesting to see what my bill looks like next month.


I'm in this exact same boat. I got my bill a day or 2 after getting the e-mail and mine also had the date range running through the middle of July.


----------



## captenblack

Got the postcard today as well, Googled the wording on the card and it brought me here. Kind of confused, I also go the email earlier this month saying I'd get 24 months of HD access free (just make sure to remain on auto bill pay and a couple other things). DirecTV seemed to screw something up here. Will call them and explain soon.


----------



## blitzingATK

Yeppers, received card today and called. Very nice CSR looked into my account and determined that I received the card because I had reached the 24th month on the original offer. Could not extend free HD but credited my account $10 off pkg for 12 mos. 

So it is a wash except for my wasted time calling in. Guess I will stick around for a while. It is a great service overall and costs less than Comcast.

Hey DirecTV ... Dish's Hopper does look intriguing! :lol:


----------



## DodgerKing

I posted this discussion and the issue on their FB page as well

http://www.facebook.com/directv/posts/10151024485831278?notif_t=feed_comment


----------



## lesz

DodgerKing said:


> I posted this discussion and the issue on their FB page as well
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/directv/posts/10151024485831278?notif_t=feed_comment


The link above is sending me to a "page" not found.

From reading the last several pages of this thread, there are a couple of things that appear to be clear. First, in spite of the claims to the contrary by a couple, some sort of free HD credit, whether it be for 12 months or for 24 months, is still available. It is also clear and unfortunate that, to get the credit, it is likely that one is going to have to find his/her way to a CSR in either promotions or retention.

My recollection is that, 2 years ago, when the free HD with auto bill pay was offered to existing customers, there was similar confusion, and many, when they called in, were initially told that there was no such promotion/bill credit available. Once, however, enough people paved the way and posted on internet boards that they were getting the credit, the process for others to go through to get the credit became much more simple. My guess is that the same thing will be true this time around. Since it is clear that there is a credit still available, referencing threads like this one should eventually make it less painful for others to get that credit.


----------



## t_h

Every once in a while enough stuff sort of goes right and I end up a somewhat complacent directv customer, except for the bog slow HR20 and HR21 I cant get rid of without paying for stuff I don't own and the software updates that always break the receiver for 2-4 weeks until they fix it.

This was one of those times, I was fairly pleased with the service. Now its more "we're going to send out random incorrect communications, call everyone liars, and give random differential treatment to everyone who calls in while assuring that nobody else could have gotten better".

HD is free with dish, comcast and for new directv customers. The clear cut simple solution is to make HD free for everyone for now and ever, or if necessary make the current stipulation of autobill and paperless.

But then again, directv largely considers the customers a necessary evil and an enemy to be combated with. They're clearly willing to spend millions taking customer calls and forcing the customer to deal with multiple levels of support, only to walk away angry.

I guess I'll email them to let them know I got the postcard, that my autopay has never, ever been changed or removed, and that I expect to continue to get the $10 credit until at least 2 years after I got my last post card saying I'd get 2 years.

I'm not going to call, I'm not going to ring up 10 people, get disconnected, get transferred, or anything else. Thats not something I want to do with my time and energy.

If the credit comes off, I'll send one more email and then I'll cancel my service. Old slow ****ty equipment, poor software updates, rising prices in a dead economy and this kind of customer service = I'll be someone elses customer.


----------



## The Merg

Well, I just got the infamous postcard about not having AutoPay. I haven't had a change to my account since earlier this winter.

- Merg


----------



## DodgerKing

Bombard them with posts on their FB page as well. This way it doesn't just look like it is one lonely complaint by one confused person. They do read them and they do respond


----------



## studechip

I just got off the phone with the office of the president. After telling me that the cards and emails were essentially a computer glitch, I got a 12 month extension of the free hd access. Good enough for now.


----------



## rainydave

I sent an email to Ellen's office and got this in reply:


Discussion Thread
---------------------------------------------------------------
Response Via Email(DIRECTV) - 06/19/2012 10:44 AM Dear Mr. xxxxxxx,

Thank you for your recent correspondence. We appreciate the opportunity to respond to your concerns. 

After reviewing your account and email, we confirmed the email you received was sent to you in error and apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Our records indicate your account was previously receiving a $10.00 adjustment toward HD Access for 24 months which concluded on 06/07/12. Going forward, the Advanced Receiver-HD monthly will be billed at the regular price of $10.00.

At DIRECTV we strive to provide the finest in satellite television entertainment and outstanding customer service. For further assistance, please contact us at 1-866-785-5535. Our office hours are Monday through Friday, 7:30 AM until 7:30 PM MT, and Saturday and Sunday from 7:30 AM until 6:00 PM MT.

Sincerely,

Marc
DIRECTV Customer Advocate Team


----------



## ATARI

rainydave said:


> I sent an email to Ellen's office and got this in reply:
> 
> Discussion Thread
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Response Via Email(DIRECTV) - 06/19/2012 10:44 AM Dear Mr. xxxxxxx,
> 
> Thank you for your recent correspondence. We appreciate the opportunity to respond to your concerns.
> 
> After reviewing your account and email, we confirmed the email you received was sent to you in error and apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Our records indicate your account was previously receiving a $10.00 adjustment toward HD Access for 24 months which concluded on 06/07/12. Going forward, the Advanced Receiver-HD monthly will be billed at the regular price of $10.00.
> 
> At DIRECTV we strive to provide the finest in satellite television entertainment and outstanding customer service. For further assistance, please contact us at 1-866-785-5535. Our office hours are Monday through Friday, 7:30 AM until 7:30 PM MT, and Saturday and Sunday from 7:30 AM until 6:00 PM MT.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Marc
> DIRECTV Customer Advocate Team


Sounds like you need to call to get FREE HD added on again.


----------



## t_h

I got the same thing from a regular email. I'm so pleased that I get to spend about an hour of my time MAYBE getting something that ever new sub in the last two years along with dish and comcast subscribers are getting for free.

Thank you Directv.

Oh, and does anyone else remember being told by the CSR that by the time 24 months were up they'd probably extend it another year or two or it'd be free by then? Wasn't this just a way to patch up the problem with offering the promo of free hd for life ticking off existing subs with the intention of making it free for everyone or bundled into the package?


----------



## davring

Other than the relatively few people here, and others we have told, NO one knew anything of getting free HD for 24 months. There was never a formal offer nor was it just handed out. What they put together to pacify the people that called and requested the free HD was piecemeal at best and now that the 24 months is expiring for some and there is no program in place to handle it either. There are hundreds of thousands of customers merrily paying their ten bucks, we are a mere thorn in they're side. 
My last bill still shows the credit, I'm not sure how I'll respond once it drops off.


----------



## rainydave

ATARI said:


> Sounds like you need to call to get FREE HD added on again.


I attempted to call yesterday. Talked to a front-line CSR. There was nothing she could do. She transferred me to another department. The rep there looked at my account for a minute, then we got cut off. I didn't have time to call back and start the whole process again at that time. 
I might give them a call in a couple of days and see what they can do.


----------



## SParker

I got a return call from the Directv Customer Advocacy group after emailing the VP Ellen and like rainydave the guy Chad said that I received my last credit for this months bill and come July it will be back to $10. I asked if they would someday stop charging extra for HD and he said maybe and that this was an experiment to see if it attracted more customers to HD.


----------



## dondude32

Just got my junk mail today. Dish has free HD for life. Directv is offering packages at 29.99 that have HD included. If I have to call every year to get my hd free maybe I'll make it easier on myself and just switch. Couple years later I could switch back and get free HD from Directv. Makes no sense to make us jump through hoops. Not to mention my bill is over $150.00 a month?


----------



## DodgerKing

Got this e-mail from DirecTV. This is nice, but they did not state the term. How long will this $10 discount last?	

------------------------------------------
Dear XXXXXXX,

Thank you for your recent inquiry regarding the promotional offer. Now, as always, we are grateful for the opportunity to assist you.

We verified you are eligible for this offer and have processed a request to have your credit(s) started. The credit(s) will appear on your next bill. Please review your billing statement, Adjustments & Credits section, to see the adjustment activity on your account. As long as your account continues to meet the eligibility requirements of the offer the credit will continue to apply.

At DIRECTV we strive to provide the finest in satellite television entertainment and outstanding customer service. If you have any further questions regarding your account, please contact us at 1-800-531-5000 or visit us online at directv.com. We are available from 8 am to 10 pm, 7 days a week.

Sincerely,

DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## DodgerKing

Well, I guess I cannot complain about this.

I got one email confirming that my 24 months of free HD will be extended another 24 months, and a second email stating that they will credit my account another $10 for this month due to the miscommunication. So this month I am getting the same credit twice, plus my 12 months of $10 credit off my base package ($30 off this month)


----------



## DodgerKing

Here is the second email confirming the additional $10 credit for this month

--------------------------------------------------

Thank you for contacting DIRECTV. We have updated your account with a credit of $10.00. Please print or keep a copy of this email for your records.


To confirm that this credit has posted, just log in to your account (or register, if you haven't already done so) and click on the "Recent Activity" tab.


Take advantage of these other great online features to manage your account online anytime:


• Easily access and pay your bill online*, anytime



• Quickly browse programs and easily set your home DVR no matter where you are with any computer or mobile phone**


• Save $1.50† when you order DIRECTV CINEMA™ movies or Pay Per View events online


• Add the channels you've always wanted with just a click




Don't forget that you can visit directv.com anytime to view and make changes to your current programming, services and equipment.


----------



## Drew2k

I'm just about to get my 22nd credit for HD, so I'm a couple more months from receiving a postcard, if any. After all of the feedback here, to the customer service agents, and on Facebook, I'd bet by that time DIRECTV will have corrected the emailing issues and they'll stop extending credits for anyone still calling in about Free HD and/or a postcard...


----------



## KAL

Major LMFAO when someone earlier in this thread said that 

"if DTV was around in the 60's, they would still be charging a fee for color TV"


----------



## Davenlr

KAL said:


> Major LMFAO when someone earlier in this thread said that
> 
> "if DTV was around in the 60's, they would still be charging a fee for color TV"


I still remember AT&T charging extra for "touch tone" when it actually cost them MORE to keep the customer on rotary.


----------



## codespy

Shades228 said:


> I know this will fall on deaf ears who want to interpret things how they want rather than how they are.
> 
> A: There is no longer an active promotion that will enable free HD for 24 months.
> B: Anytime there is a billing change a reminder should get sent out to those on the promotion to remind them the qualifications in case they did something to remove it
> C: The card states for free for 2 years and then 24 month offer period. It does not state it's been extended, it's been added again for another 24 months or that once it ends you will renew for 24 months.


I agree with your attempt to explain this, the big issue is DirecTV sends the email out basically after the 2 years/24 months is or about to expire. Extremely horrible timing for a computer glitch.

I dug up my original confirmation from two years ago, nearly identical, but....they added statement in the current email....

"Failure to maintain these requirements will result in the $10 per month FREE HD Access credit being removed from your account." can definitely confuse the general public.

I am all for paying fairly for a service....but....when this happens, there may need to be some compromises.


----------



## vthokies1996

Got the email on June 8th and the postcard yesterday. called Directv today to ask about them both. I was told that the 24mos promo no longer existed and that both the email and postcard were sent to me in error. I asked to speak to a supervisor, best she could do was extend the free HD for another 12 mos.


----------



## studechip

vthokies1996 said:


> Got the email on June 8th and the postcard yesterday. called Directv today to ask about them both. I was told that the 24mos promo no longer existed and that both the email and postcard were sent to me in error. I asked to speak to a supervisor, best she could do was extend the free HD for another 12 mos.


If that was a front line csr, it sounds like the word got around quickly to give a year's free hd.


----------



## Shades228

studechip said:


> If that was a front line csr, it sounds like the word got around quickly to give a year's free hd.


I can assure you that is not the case.


----------



## DJ Rob

I called them today before seeing this thread after I got the email and postcard. I was told they would put me down for another 24 free months of HD.


----------



## rainydave

The inconsistency is what kills me.  Some people get an additional 12 months. Other people are told no completely. 
Make a policy and stick to it.


----------



## DodgerKing

...and then there are people like myself that got the whole 24 months + an additional $10 off the base package for 12 months.


----------



## jdspencer

Hey, DirecTV just eliminate the $10 HD charge and be done with it.


----------



## Shades228

rainydave said:


> The inconsistency is what kills me. Some people get an additional 12 months. Other people are told no completely.
> Make a policy and stick to it.


It's not a national offer or a set of parameters like the old offer was. It will now be based on the account and not all accounts are going to qualify for additional discounts. So there are policies that people are sticking to but it's not going to be one for all and all for one. It may look like chaos to you but it's organized chaos on the inside.



DodgerKing said:


> ...and then there are people like myself that got the whole 24 months + an additional $10 off the base package for 12 months.


Considering there isn't a free HD promotion for 24 months I'm betting we're going to see some upset posts from you in the future. Perhaps there was something else that you qualified for but it was not specific to HD service at least for that time length.


----------



## cforrest

jdspencer said:


> Hey, DirecTV just eliminate the $10 HD charge and be done with it.


They should charge those that want to watch 3D the $10 fee instead :lol:


----------



## DodgerKing

Shades228 said:


> *Considering there isn't a free HD promotion for 24 months I'm betting we're going to see some upset posts from you in the future*. Perhaps there was something else that you qualified for but it was not specific to HD service at least for that time length.


I would be willing to bet that your are wrong on both accounts. First it says "*Advanced Receiver-HD - 24mosFreeHDAcc*". Second you are wrong about me being upset about other promotions

As far as other qualifications, two different CSRs tried to give me several different promotions but I did not accept them. The reason why was because it wasn't about the money, nothing interested me, nor do I expect to get anything for free. It was simply about them honoring their word and proper customer service.

One thing I hold in high regard as I get older is customer service. The fact that they fixed their mistake with me and honored their promise with something I did not need nor have to have, makes them more respectable. And I let them know as much as I can how much I appreciate it.

I noticed by your sig that you work for them. One thing that puts people in high regard is when they are able to admit their mistakes and correct them. Direct did just that. Now, only if you can do the same.

Every post you make in response to someone else comes off as an excuse for them or as a criticism for everyone else that questions the mistake they made that you keep excusing.

Is it possible for you to admit that they messed up? Which they did.

Is it possible for you to admit that the way it was written does indicate that we will be receiving another 24 months of free HD, especially considering it was written exactly as the first one we received 2 years ago when we first signed up for it?


----------



## volkl

Customer Advocacy group came through for me. Extra $10 for my final (24th) month of discount that they prematurely ended, plus a base package discount for another 24 months of $10.

They apologized for the email and the postcard.

I am pleased with the response and its quickness.

I'm out of commitment and declined a whole home dvr free upgrade a few months ago. Have Choice Extra Classic, HBO, HD Extra, Protection Plan (old one), and 1 HD and 1 SD receiver. Usually get Sunday ticket, but may not this year. In the past, they usually discount my Sunday ticket $250. Like to think I am a good customer, but there are many here who have more services than I do.


----------



## codespy

jdspencer said:


> Hey, DirecTV just eliminate the $10 HD charge and be done with it.





cforrest said:


> They should charge those that want to watch 3D the $10 fee instead :lol:


I agree, or even better, charge $10 for accounts that use SD equipment instead of HD equipment....they would make more money. :eek2:


----------



## studechip

Shades228 said:


> It's not a national offer or a set of parameters like the old offer was. It will now be based on the account and not all accounts are going to qualify for additional discounts. So there are policies that people are sticking to but it's not going to be one for all and all for one. It may look like chaos to you but it's organized chaos on the inside.
> 
> *Considering there isn't a free HD promotion for 24 months* I'm betting we're going to see some upset posts from you in the future. Perhaps there was something else that you qualified for but it was not specific to HD service at least for that time length.


It says on his pending order he posted that he got exactly that. On mine it says 12 months advanced receiver hd free. Mine was done from the office of the president, maybe a bit higher up than you are.


----------



## Shades228

DodgerKing said:


> I would be willing to bet that your are wrong.
> 
> As far as other qualifications, two different CSRs tried to give me several different promotions but I did not accept them. The reason why was because it wasn't about the money, nothing interested me, nor do I expect to get anything for free. It was simply about them honoring their word and proper customer service.
> 
> One thing I hold in high regard as I get older is customer service. The fact that they fixed their mistake with me and honored their promise with something I did not need nor have to have, makes them more respectable. And I let them know as much as I can how much I appreciate it.
> 
> I noticed by your sig that you work for them. One thing that puts people in high regard is when they are able to admit their mistakes and correct them. Direct did just that. Now, only if you can do the same.
> 
> Every post you make in response to someone else comes off as an excuse for them or as a criticism for everyone else that questions the mistake they made that you keep excusing.
> 
> Is it possible for you to admit that they messed up? Which they did.
> 
> Is it possible for you to admit that the way it was written does indicate that we will be receiving another 24 months of free HD, especially considering it was written exactly as the first one we received 2 years ago when we first signed up for it?


I can understand why you would think that the email is how you interprit it. However it's not what you state it is. I can't make you believe me and I've given up. Honestly most of my replies to your posts are not for you but are for people who end up here via a search engine and don't bother reading the entire thread just sticking to the end.

I can make mistakes, DIRECTV can make mistakes, anyone can make a mistake. When they happen they happen. So far I've posted things as they are and that's all I can do. I can't force people to believe me. I can only clarify things. I post here for others and attempt to help others when possible.

In this case I'm sorry but your interpritation of the letter is wrong. The letter states the term of the promotion only. It doesn't mean that just because you received it it was extended. If you didn't do any financial changes to the account such as updating payment information, changing programming, or suspend the account you shouldn't have gotten the email.

So what I would recommend for you is the following: Write an email and ask for what discounts are currently active on the account. The date they were added and the last month it will apply.

Someone else posted they received a discount of $10 off for 24 months. Perhaps that is what you got but it's not HD specific which is what I keep saying. If someone told you that they were going to do that for the HD service then I could also understand that. However if nothing new was added by a CSR on a call you were on, which you can check on recent transactions on the webpage, then once your original promotion ends that will be the end of it.

If you think that's an excuse so be it.



studechip said:


> It says on his pending order he posted that he got exactly that. On mine it says 12 months advanced receiver hd free. Mine was done from the office of the president, maybe a bit higher up than you are.


You could have talked to just about any department and received that discount if your account was eligible for it. Many people have already qualified for it just because you speak to that department doesn't mean they use things that aren't available to other people.

I did miss his post of the recent activity but it still stands the discount is not active in the system like it was and I believe if what happened is what I think he will just end up upset in the future. However we'll just have to wait.


----------



## DodgerKing

Read what it says in the image I posted. It states the same thing it stated on the previous free HD promotion. It says, "24mosFreeHDAcc". That means free HD for 24 months. 

In the same image it also shows the $10 off the base package. So again, you are wrong about the free HD promotion. I got it, it shows it on the statement, and the CSR I spoke to today also confirmed I got just that. 

Just because there is no "official" free HD promotion does not mean someone higher up cannot give me said promotion.


----------



## oldcrooner

This whole thing is a friggin mess! All of this confusion, inconsistency and incompetence should result in heads rolling from the top down. What a way to not run a business!


----------



## rebkell

What a load of malarkey this whole fiasco is. What about the $10 credit that they accidentally removed last year about this time. I was told it would be tacked on to the end, but they couldn't give it back, that sure was a lot of $10 accidents they got that month.

I got the email stating that I would continue to receive free HD access for the next 24 months if I stayed on Auto-pay and met the other conditions, of which I do. Then got the post card saying I didn't qualify, which is nonsense, haven't changed a thing in over 3 or 5 years concerning billing and the package I receive.

No one will convince me that these little fiascos aren't intentional, they always favor Directv and they can amount to large sums of money when you get these extra $10 months out of nowhere when the revenues come in for the month.


----------



## DodgerKing

I highly doubt there is anything they can offer me that is better than $20 off a month for 1 year and $10 off a month for an additional year. I don't watch movies. I don't care for MRV. The only sport I watch is baseball and I turned down 1/2 off EI they offered earlier this year while I already had 3 other discounts in effect because it still wasn't as good as MLB.TV. There is nothing they can offer for watching outside my house as I already have a Slingbox. 

Besides what makes you think I can't get anything else because I already have this promo? I currently have 3 in effect now and had as many as 5 at a time: free 24 months HD, $10 off for 12 months, free RZ, free HD extra for a year (still have this one currently as well), and free Showtime for 6 months all at the same time. And I was offered 1/2 off EI during this time and turned it down as well (would have made 6 promos at one time).


----------



## wideglide36

DodgerKing said:


> I highly doubt there is anything they can offer me that is better than $20 off a month for 1 year and $10 off a month for an additional year. I don't watch movies. I don't care for MRV. The only sport I watch is baseball and I turned down 1/2 off EI they offered earlier this year while I already had 3 other discounts in effect because it still wasn't as good as MLB.TV. There is nothing they can offer for watching outside my house as I already have a Slingbox.
> 
> Besides what makes you think I can't get anything else because I already have this promo? I currently have 3 in effect now and had as many as 5 at a time: free 24 months HD, $10 off for 12 months, free RZ, free HD extra for a year (still have this one currently as well), and free Showtime for 6 months all at the same time. And I was offered 1/2 off EI during this time and turned it down as well (would have made 6 promos at one time).


Wow! You're one lucky guy.

I am an eight year customer currently under no commitment and have never missed a payment. My current monthly bill is over a $190.00, and these are my latest credits.

1. Free HD access ($10.00) for 12 months (I think)?
2. Primary TV free ($6.00) for how long?

That's it. When I asked the csr the other night if I was eligible for any other credits or promos, she said that I was getting all that I was eligible for.

So, again, you're one lucky guy, or maybe I'm one unlucky guy?

How did you get an offer for one half off of MLB EI? I get that every year and they never offered that to me.

Again, just my luck.

If Dish ever gets EI, I'm outta here.......


----------



## The Merg

"wideglide36" said:


> Wow! You're one lucky guy.
> 
> I am an eight year customer currently under no commitment and have never missed a payment. My current monthly bill is over a $190.00, and these are my latest credits.
> 
> 1. Free HD access ($10.00) for 12 months (I think)?
> 2. Primary TV free ($6.00) for how long?
> 
> That's it. When I asked the csr the other night if I was eligible for any other credits or promos, she said that I was getting all that I was eligible for.
> 
> So, again, you're one lucky guy, or maybe I'm one unlucky guy?
> 
> How did you get an offer for one half off of MLB EI? I get that every year and they never offered that to me.
> 
> Again, just my luck.
> 
> If Dish ever gets EI, I'm outta here.......


Hate to burst your bubble, but the free primary TV is not a credit per se. The first TV is included in your programming package. Some states require that DirecTV price it out separately and then credit it back for tax purposes.

- Merg


----------



## wideglide36

The Merg said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but the free primary TV is not a credit per se. The first TV is included in your programming package. Some states require that DirecTV price it out separately and then credit it back for tax purposes.
> 
> - Merg


Wow! Thanks a lot. Now I'm really depressed.


----------



## DodgerKing

wideglide36 said:


> Wow! You're one lucky guy.
> 
> I am an eight year customer currently under no commitment and have never missed a payment. My current monthly bill is over a $190.00, and these are my latest credits.
> 
> 1. Free HD access ($10.00) for 12 months (I think)?
> 2. Primary TV free ($6.00) for how long?
> 
> That's it. When I asked the csr the other night if I was eligible for any other credits or promos, she said that I was getting all that I was eligible for.
> 
> So, again, you're one lucky guy, or maybe I'm one unlucky guy?
> 
> How did you get an offer for one half off of MLB EI? I get that every year and they never offered that to me.
> 
> Again, just my luck.
> 
> If Dish ever gets EI, I'm outta here.......


Everyone gets the $6.00 off the primary TV. They never charged for that one. The only difference is now they show it on the bill and I think it is for book keeping and tax purposes???

As far as getting the promotions, I simply call and ask. I do so very nicely, praising them, and letting them know that I do not expect anything, I just want to give them a chance to offer what another provider is offering or another service is offering.

For example, at the beginning of this baseball season I called and told them I was going to sign up with MLB.TV again this year after subbing to EI for 5 straight years two years ago. I would be willing to sub to EI again in place of MLB.TV if they could match the price. I then told them about all of the features that make MLB.TV better than EI. They could only give me about $10 off the package for each payment. I turned them down and signed up with MLB.TV. I thanked them for their assistance but told them MLB.TV would still be less money and a better option.

Later I called about a different issue with some of my channels not coming in. While on the phone they offered me 3 free months of all of the premiums. I said I really appreciate it, but I do not watch movies and asked them if there was anything else they could offer me. They offered the same deal again for EI. I told them I already signed up for MLB.TV and the only way I can do EI now is if they gave it to me for free (slightly joking around as I knew they would never do that). They offered it to me for half price. I told them I would have taken that deal if I had the same offer last time I called, but it is too late now as I am already paying for MLB.TV service; I could not justify paying for both even though EI is a really good deal. Again, I thanked them and they then gave me free HD Extra package for 12 months. Since I already had it and was paying for it, I took it.


----------



## wideglide36

DodgerKing said:


> Everyone gets the $6.00 off the primary TV. They never charged for that one. The only difference is now they show it on the bill and I think it is for book keeping and tax purposes???
> 
> As far as getting the promotions, I simply call and ask. I do so very nicely, praising them, and letting them know that I do not expect anything, I just want to give them a chance to offer what another provider is offering or another service is offering.
> 
> For example, at the beginning of this baseball season I called and told them I was going to sign up with MLB.TV again this year after subbing to EI for 5 straight years two years ago. I would be willing to sub to EI again in place of MLB.TV if they could match the price. I then told them about all of the features that make MLB.TV better than EI. They could only give me about $10 off the package for each payment. I turned them down and signed up with MLB.TV. I thanked them for their assistance but told them MLB.TV would still be less money and a better option.
> 
> Later I called about a different issue with some of my channels not coming in. While on the phone they offered me 3 free months of all of the premiums. I said I really appreciate it, but I do not watch movies and asked them if there was anything else they could offer me. They offered the same deal again for EI. I told them I already signed up for MLB.TV and the only way I can do EI now is if they gave it to me for free (slightly joking around as I knew they would never do that). They offered it to me for half price. I told them I would have taken that deal if I had the same offer last time I called, but it is too late now as I am already paying for MLB.TV service; I could not justify paying for both even though EI is a really good deal. Again, I thanked them and they then gave me free HD Extra package for 12 months. Since I already had it and was paying for it, I took it.


I believe my conversations with DTV CSR's were similar in nature to the ones you just mentioned. I was always polite and never demanded anything .

Like I said, just my luck I guess.

Hey DK, would you be available next time I go car shopping?


----------



## DodgerKing

wideglide36 said:


> I believe my conversations with DTV CSR's were similar in nature to the ones you just mentioned. I was always polite and never demanded anything .
> 
> Like I said, just my luck I guess.
> 
> Hey DK, would you be available next time I go car shopping?


It is more about timing and living in an area with a lot of competition (TWC, FiOS, DirecTV, Dish, and good streaming service).

For the car I do know a fleet dealer so I always get good deals.


----------



## sbl

I also got the postcard, after getting the email. I called DirecTV and was told that I received the "advertisement" in error. The email I might understand as a technical glitch, but having made up, printed and paid for postage on the postcards, sent months after the promotion supposedly ended, is just mind-boggling. DirecTV is spending a lot of money in postage, CSR time and upset customers due to this glitch.


----------



## SparkyX

I emailed ellen.filipiak, mentioned the outgoing email and postcard, and got a call back this morning from the Office of the President. A technical glitch was blamed and both the outgoing email and postcard were referred to as errors. Apparently DirecTV is in efforts to prevent the email and postcard from going out in the future to others who may have participated in the offer.

I had to gently push to get a clear admittance the HD credit was not renewed (up until that point there was just reference to the error and how DirecTV understood it was confusing to receive mixed messages) and be offered a $10/month credit for six months since the rep could not see any other arrangements (e.g. different package) that were available.

I'll reevaluate in six months.


----------



## t_h

Shades228 said:


> It's not a national offer or a set of parameters like the old offer was. It will now be based on the account and not all accounts are going to qualify for additional discounts. So there are policies that people are sticking to but it's not going to be one for all and all for one. It may look like chaos to you but it's organized chaos on the inside.


How nice for Directv. When it looks like chaos to the customer, it IS chaos.

Take a little time and go to Harvard Business School, or any other. One of the first things you'll be taught is that giving the customer inconsistent messages, poor communications, and creating confusion is how you'll assure the customer will go away and never come back.

In essence, my experience with Directv's management suggests that they really couldn't find their own butt cheeks with both hands and a swivel waist. It just happens they have a nice product at a nice price, so their lack of customer service awareness hasn't really caused them that much of a problem.

Plus having those big early termination fees sure curbs pissed off people from walking. At least for a while.

Fact, is there IS a national offer to give new customers free hd for life. Not offering that to existing customers is simply stupid and going to create problems.

Some people here sent emails and got an extension. I got an invitation to waste another 30 minutes of my life on the phone with directv, who absolutely will give me free HD for the rest of my life AND a bunch of other free stuff now that I have to spend some time on it.


----------



## t_h

Well I thought this routine couldn't get any dumber, but I was wrong.

I called retentions and she said there was nothing wrong with my account and I was still scheduled to get the credit.

Not satisfied with that, since I already got an email from customer support saying that I no longer qualified for the credit, I called the regular number.

Lady there said I shouldn't have gotten the post card, my autopay was fine, but confirmed that I would not receive the credit after this month.

So she gave it to me for another year plus another $5.

So it cost directv $60 and 30 minutes of my time to send me this post card. Seems like a fair trade.

Both CSR's said they never heard about this 'problem' and I was the first person they spoke with about it, and that it was just some crazy computer glitch.


----------



## xtremeflyer

For another datapoint I heard back from the executive team and they gave me a 1-time $120 credit. I had been out of the HD credit for a few months now, so the email was even weirder for me since I wasn't currently in the promotion like others were.

Shows up on my bill as Customer Retention.


----------



## Athenian

wideglide36 said:



> That's it. When I asked the csr the other night if I was eligible for any other credits or promos, she said that I was getting all that I was eligible for.


Generally, everyone is for a major upgrade around the account anniversary date. Other discounts can be obtained at any time. They aren't offered though, you have to ask for something specific. If DirecTV can't/won't agree to whatever you asked for, the rep will usually counter with something in the same general category...and almost always include 3 months of HBO at no charge.

If you are out of contract and it's not your anniversary, just say cancel at the prompt that asks what you are calling about and tell the rep what you want. It's really that simple.

People who complain about this retention dance miss the point entirely: DirecTV wants to maximize the total profit. Why decrease the price to those who are satisfied paying it? And why turn away business as long as it maintains a minimal level of profit?


----------



## Rocko62580

I also received both the email and postcard. I found it strange that the post card indicated I am in danger of losing the $10 credit. I have always been on paperless statements and autopay. I recieved the following email back from them. 

"Thanks for writing us back. I understand how you feel about the HD Access offer. I see that you have been with us for many years. We appreciate your continued patronage.

All our promotions are subject to eligibility. Our record shows that the offer you have accepted is 24 months free HD Access. The free HD for Life offer was a limited time offer available for new customers only. I can confirm that the appropriate credits were applied on your account and you have one remaining credit for the free HD Access to complete the 24 months offer.

We know you have a choice when it comes to programming providers, and we must work hard to earn your business. We would like to speak with you to see how we can help you and show you why DIRECTV is the best choice in home entertainment. Please call us at 800-531-5000 so we can assist you as speaking with us is the best way to address concerns like this.

We strive to provide the finest in satellite television entertainment and we have many options for our loyal customers like you."

I will take this matter into my states attorney general consumer protection agency, and encourage you all to do the same. Don't settle for 12 months, if you received written notification it would be an additional 24 months.


----------



## wahooq

man $10.00????


----------



## wideglide36

Athenian said:


> Generally, everyone is for a major upgrade around the account anniversary date. Other discounts can be obtained at any time. They aren't offered though, you have to ask for something specific. If DirecTV can't/won't agree to whatever you asked for, the rep will usually counter with something in the same general category...and almost always include 3 months of HBO at no charge.
> 
> If you are out of contract and it's not your anniversary, just say cancel at the prompt that asks what you are calling about and tell the rep what you want. It's really that simple.
> 
> People who complain about this retention dance miss the point entirely: DirecTV wants to maximize the total profit. Why decrease the price to those who are satisfied paying it? And why turn away business as long as it maintains a minimal level of profit?


The next time I call DTV and say "cancel" at the prompt, it will be because I'm really cancelling.

I just can't do that dance. I'm not a wheeler and dealer, and apparently that's what you need to be to get a decent deal with DTV.

I don't know if Dish operates the same way, but I'm tempted to find out.


----------



## Rocko62580

wahooq said:


> man $10.00????


Yup. Its the principal. I was promised one thing in an email and now it is taken back. If I did that in my business my clients would have my head.


----------



## lparsons21

wideglide36 said:


> The next time I call DTV and say "cancel" at the prompt, it will be because I'm really cancelling.
> 
> I just can't do that dance. I'm not a wheeler and dealer, and apparently that's what you need to be to get a decent deal with DTV.
> 
> I don't know if Dish operates the same way, but I'm tempted to find out.


While Dish and Direct are similar in how they do these things, in general I've found that Direct is more conducive to do something quicker than was Dish. Of course, it still depends way too much on who you talk to, how you talk to them, when you talk to them than it should be, and that is the major irritant in these deals, imo.

And while some current and ex employees of both services tell us that there is a method to the madness, to the consumer (us) it appears to be a crap shoot. And as more and more of us talk about these things, it appears more crap shoot than any logical reasoning behind who gets what, regardless of all the posts that claim otherwise.


----------



## Holydoc

I also received an email stating that my 24 months would continue and then subsequently received the postcard stating that it was cancelled. 

Our bill just came out and when I checked it, I noticed that the $10 was not credited to our bill. I contacted DTV whose CR told me that the postcard was sent out in error and that I was scheduled to continual receive the $10 credit. When I told her that I had not received it this billing period, she promptly transferred me to another CR who credited the $10 back to me as "PREMIUM SERVICE DISCONNECT FEE - Fee CR ($10.00)". No idea why it was labeled that way, but they did credit it back. 

Now let's see if I get the $10 credit next month. Anyone taking bets?


----------



## jdspencer

So, is everyone who signed up for the $10 off for 24 months going to get an email near the end of their time? 

I again will reiterate that since this was Free HD for Life for new subscribers, us long timers are getting screwed. The only reason they gave it to us for 24 months was to placate us. 

So, DirecTV, just eliminate it altogether.


----------



## vjckamath

I received both the email (June 8th) and postcard in the mail (June 18th). I didn't feel like dealing with the phone CSR's or retentions, so I sent an email. It was escalated to the a "Resolution Specialist". This was his response...

_I apologize if recent emails surrounding your HD programming credit created any confusion. I have verified that your account is still enrolled in our hassle-free auto bill pay program. However, the HD programming credit was only a 24 month offer and has expired. The 24 month duration of the credit was listed on each bill you received the credit on. We are unable to further extend the credit but are thrilled to have been able to provide you with the $240 discount originally.​_
Guess I'll give them a call now...


----------



## Athenian

wideglide36 said:


> I just can't do that dance. I'm not a wheeler and dealer, and apparently that's what you need to be to get a decent deal with DTV.


Apparently, you think the plan you have is "decent" enough; otherwise you would have changed by now. That's the whole point: what constitutes a reasonable bill varies from person to to person. From my persepective, it's a fifteen minute discussion with retention is far less stressful than replacing providers and working through installation issues and the new equipment learning process.

If OTOH, you feel that it's annoying to deal then fine, don't do it. But why criticize either the company or other subscribers who think it's worth their while to seek a better deal?


----------



## wideglide36

Athenian said:


> Apparently, you think the plan you have is "decent" enough; otherwise you would have changed by now. That's the whole point: what constitutes a reasonable bill varies from person to to person. From my persepective, it's a fifteen minute discussion with retention is far less stressful than replacing providers and working through installation issues and the new equipment learning process.
> 
> If OTOH, you feel that it's annoying to deal then fine, don't do it. But why criticize either the company or other subscribers who think it's worth their while to seek a better deal?


I was never looking to change plans. I was just asking about the free HD access credit that everyone else is asking about.

I don't recall criticizing either the company, or for that matter, other subscribers who negotiate better deals. If I did, I apologize.

I think that it's unfair that people with better negotiating skills get better deals with DTV. Of course, I feel that way about used car dealers as well.

I know, life's unfair


----------



## shendley

I'm not sure what you mean by "negotiating skills" but I don't think you need good negotiating skills to get a good deal with directv. All I basically do is ask what directv might be able to do for me and, typically, phrase my request in a way I've heard others on the board phrase theirs. I know it's a crap shoot, but most of the time the CSRs seem to bend over backwards trying to be helpful. And, if they're not successful, I just thank them for looking. Not really that much to it, I'd say.



wideglide36 said:


> I think that it's unfair that people with better negotiating skills get better deals with DTV. Of course, I feel that way about used car dealers as well.
> 
> I know, life's unfair


----------



## wahooq

This might be just me but if I signed up for a 24 month discount I wouldn't expect it to run past 24 months. Am I missing something? I really don't understand the mentality.


----------



## DodgerKing

wahooq said:


> This might be just me but if I signed up for a 24 month discount I wouldn't expect it to run past 24 months. Am I missing something? I really don't understand the mentality.


Perhaps if you read what was posted, you just might understand?


----------



## dpeters11

Because it's a poorly worded message. It doesn't say "You have been getting free HD for two years", its "You will be receiving". Its not a stretch to think that it got renewed.


----------



## DodgerKing

dpeters11 said:


> Because it's a poorly worded message. It doesn't say "You have been getting free HD for two years", its "You will be receiving". Its not a stretch to think that it got renewed.


and they sent it on the last month of the promotion. The only way to interpret you will be receiving after it just ended is that it has been renewed.

In addition it states, "...to continue to receive...", also meaning it will be extended.


----------



## Athenian

jdspencer said:


> I again will reiterate that since this was Free HD for Life for new subscribers, us long timers are getting screwed. The only reason they gave it to us for 24 months was to placate us.
> 
> So, DirecTV, just eliminate it altogether.


The reason the credit is offered it is to compete with cable plans that do not charge extra for HD. If you want to get the credit continued, just tell them that [cable company name] does not charge it and you are thinking of changing...end of charge.

FWIW, my last contact with CS was on behalf of a senior who bought a new TV and wanted HD contact. She is on a very restricted budget and we said she didn't want the extra charge...so they waived it. She's not a good payer and she doesn't have auto-pay; all I said was that the local cable company doesn't charge extra for HD and the monthly credit was added to her account.


----------



## wahooq

I want some free **** or i'm leaving


----------



## Athenian

wahooq said:


> I want some free **** or i'm leaving


That's one way to look at it. Another would be, "This is the total I'm willing to pay for this bundle of services. If it's not enough for you DirecTV, I'll have to look elsewhere."

...and don't get upset if they say "no deal". We don't always get to have everything we want on our own terms. If someone is not willing to state his terms though, he'll never know whether someone else was willing to meet them.


----------



## Shades228

Athenian said:


> The reason the credit is offered it is to compete with cable plans that do not charge extra for HD. If you want to get the credit continued, just tell them that [cable company name] does not charge it and you are thinking of changing...end of charge.
> 
> FWIW, my last contact with CS was on behalf of a senior who bought a new TV and wanted HD contact. She is on a very restricted budget and we said she didn't want the extra charge...so they waived it. She's not a good payer and she doesn't have auto-pay; all I said was that the local cable company doesn't charge extra for HD and the monthly credit was added to her account.


Cable charges for HD they just charge it in the equipment instead of the programming. Everyone gets their money it's just in different places but ultimately it gets paid.


----------



## Davenlr

Shades228 said:


> Cable charges for HD they just charge it in the equipment instead of the programming..


Well, that doesnt work so well if you own your own equipment like I do. Not only do they not charge for HD, they even give me a $2.50 credit per box for owning my own stuff. Sure would be nice if DirecTv did that. I would be getting a $17.50 credit from them if they billed like Comcast.


----------



## studechip

Shades228 said:


> Cable charges for HD they just charge it in the equipment instead of the programming. Everyone gets their money it's just in different places but ultimately it gets paid.


Then add it to the monthly programming amount and charge everyone the same! This BS where new customers don't pay but longtime ones do is simply wrong and Directv should do something about it.


----------



## Hoosier205

Davenlr said:


> Well, that doesnt work so well if you own your own equipment like I do. Not only do they not charge for HD, they even give me a $2.50 credit per box for owning my own stuff. Sure would be nice if DirecTv did that. I would be getting a $17.50 credit from them if they billed like Comcast.


Of course they charge you for HD. Just because you don't see a line item on your bill doesn't mean you aren't paying for it as part of something else. Every single sat or cable co. customer in the United States is paying for HD one way or another...whether they subscribe to HD services or not. If you pay Comcast, you fund a portion of all that Comcast does. Free HD access (temporary or not) is just another credit with an interchangeable name applied to it.


----------



## Shades228

Davenlr said:


> Well, that doesnt work so well if you own your own equipment like I do. Not only do they not charge for HD, they even give me a $2.50 credit per box for owning my own stuff. Sure would be nice if DirecTv did that. I would be getting a $17.50 credit from them if they billed like Comcast.


That is true and while you got in on the TiVo bandwagon from the beginning it's not economical for most people to just go buy their own TiVo's with lifetime service. We've done this routine before and every time I bring up the upfront cost to most consumers you just bring up your cost. So YOU are in a good position due to the choices you made. However a customer swapping today would shell out extreme amounts of money to "save" rental fees. So again most people won't get paid the $1 or whatever it is that you do.



studechip said:


> Then add it to the monthly programming amount and charge everyone the same! This BS where new customers don't pay but longtime ones do is simply wrong and Directv should do something about it.


I don't think the SD only customers would agree with your sentiment or the customers who do qualify for a discount. DIRECTV does do something about it they reward their customers with promotions after the new customer offers. It's clear you don't like the business model but every company you go to will do it. I always said I'd love to see all companies stop giving discounts, and put that budget into not raising prices, just to see who would be around based on customer satisfaction and product but companies never will. It's the business model and unless something major changes it's going to be that way.


----------



## Joe C

Hoosier205 said:


> Of course they charge you for HD. Just because you don't see a line item on your bill doesn't mean you aren't paying for it as part of something else.


Kinda like NFLST on Directv.:grin:


----------



## Athenian

studechip said:


> Then add it to the monthly programming amount and charge everyone the same! This BS where new customers don't pay but longtime ones do is simply wrong and Directv should do something about it.


Exactly why do you think it's wrong? How is it different from airfares where people in adjacent seats may have paid very different amounts for their tickets or "preferred" customer programs with discounts?

No one _needs_ anything DirecTV is providing; we all have other options for news and entertainment. If any one of us feels that the total cost of service is too much _for him_ he can ask for a reduction of some sort ...or discontinue. It really is just that simple.


----------



## studechip

Athenian said:


> Exactly why do you think it's wrong? How is it different from airfares where people in adjacent seats may have paid very different amounts for their tickets or "preferred" customer programs with discounts?
> 
> No one _needs_ anything DirecTV is providing; we all have other options for news and entertainment. If any one of us feels that the total cost of service is too much _for him_ he can ask for a reduction of some sort ...or discontinue. It really is just that simple.


I think it's wrong that Directv charges differently for the same services. Clearly if they can offer so many discounts, they could charge everyone a little less and charge the same. I also think it's wrong that airlines charge differently for the same seats for whatever reason. If you are a preferred customer based on amount paid per month, perhaps a small discount is in order, but to offer new customers a $10/month lifetime discount over 10+ customers isn't fair to me. Of course no one needs Directv. I choose them because they have the programming best suited to my desires. I simply think they could be more equitable in how they price it.


----------



## ATARI

Joe C said:


> Kinda like NFLST on Directv.:grin:


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Hoosier205

Joe C said:


> Kinda like NFLST on Directv.:grin:


Kinda like everything.


----------



## Hoosier205

studechip said:


> I think it's wrong that Directv charges differently for the same services. Clearly if they can offer so many discounts, they could charge everyone a little less and charge the same.


Then folks would just ask for discounts off of the lower rates and DirecTV would make dramatically less money. After all, they are in the business of providing television service via satellite...*for a profit.* Maximizing that profit is sort of the point. Welcome to America...it's been this way forever.


----------



## rakstr

Hoosier205 said:


> Then folks would just ask for discounts off of the lower rates and DirecTV would make dramatically less money. After all, they are in the business of providing television service via satellite...*for a profit.* Maximizing that profit is sort of the point. Welcome to America...it's been this way forever.


I agree but there are multiple business models. Southwest operates in the mode some are desiring for DTV. Not saying one is better than the other but I have to say I prefer the Southwest model, including when I buy cars


----------



## Getteau

DodgerKing said:


> You can justify it all you want. It said, WILL and it said CONTINUE after it was expired. There is no other way to interpret it. WILL Be is future tense. Continue to is present. Neither one was true as it expired. The only way for it to be true is for them to offer it again.
> 
> It did clearly state it. Again, it said "WILL BE" (meaning it is going to happen) and it said "CONTINUE" (meaning it will still be happening even though your first 24 month promotion expired)


To add to what you are saying, the title of the email says "Your DIRECTV Free HD Confirmation." Between the title, the "WILL BE" part and the complete lack of anything in the notification saying this is an extension of an existing credit, it tells me it's a new credit being applied to my account.


----------



## lesz

Just an observation. The value of posts in this thread is that they provide information for others showing that DIRECTV is, in fact, granting renewals/extensions of the free HD credits. Further, those posts can provide those interested in getting a renewal with information about how to go about getting the renewals and give them documentation to use with DIRECTV to show that others are, in fact, being granted the renewals. On the other hand, the arguments/sniping related to whether DIRECTV should be giving free HD or other billing credits just detracts from and dilutes the value of the useful posts.


----------



## DodgerKing

wahooq said:


> I want some free **** or i'm leaving


I can't speak for others, but that was not what I was thinking. In fact if you read all of my posts I state exactly the opposite.

I mentioned how I understand that they cannot give things away for free and I do not expect anything for free.

My take was that we were offered something (at least that is what was printed) and they did not honor their offer, which is not good customer service.

I simply called to see if I can still get what I thought I was going to get, and I did. If I did not get it I would not have left.

But, when one does lose promotions and their bill does go up as a result ($25 per month with my promotions), I can understand people leaving to find better deals. They are not leaving because they are not getting free things, they are leaving because they find a less expensive alternative. A nice attribute with having competition and choices.


----------



## studechip

Hoosier205 said:


> Then folks would just ask for discounts off of the lower rates and DirecTV would make dramatically less money. After all, they are in the business of providing television service via satellite...*for a profit.* Maximizing that profit is sort of the point. Welcome to America...it's been this way forever.


I realize the horse is probably out of the barn, but if they charged the way I suggested from the beginning, they could hold the line on no discounts. That would be much more fair than giving discounts to those who are better at negotiating. Their bottom line wouldn't change, they would still be making billions like they are now. I'm not begrudging them making lots of money, but they could be more fair in how they go about it.


----------



## Shades228

studechip said:


> I realize the horse is probably out of the barn, but if they charged the way I suggested from the beginning, they could hold the line on no discounts. That would be much more fair than giving discounts to those who are better at negotiating. Their bottom line wouldn't change, they would still be making billions like they are now. I'm not begrudging them making lots of money, but they could be more fair in how they go about it.


You're not thinking big enough.

Reduce customers bills by $1 and they have a $20 million dollar loss. If you got a notification saying "No more discounts ever but you now receive a $1 discount off of your current package price." how would you reply? People pitch a fit over "only" getting $10 off for 12 months and you think that a $1 savings to everyone would solve this issue? They're not going to dole out hundreds of millions of dollars as it's not economical and a $5 savings is $100 million loss.

FYI if you have a 401k or a money fund of any kind the stock increase that's been had with this plan has given you more than you probably realize.

Maybe one day if all customers setup autobill pay. Didn't call in 20 times or lie about things to get their way businesses would change their practices some. However it wouldn't be enough to appease people because the share holders would want higher profits and then the customer's would also try and find ways to manipulate the system.

It's just how it is and this system is what DIRECTV has decided works best for them. Considering the growth of the company and the success of the stock the majority are in agreement.

Not everyone is equal and and it's not fair to treat everyone as if they were.


----------



## Hoosier205

studechip said:


> I realize the horse is probably out of the barn, but if they charged the way I suggested from the beginning, they could hold the line on no discounts. That would be much more fair than giving discounts to those who are better at negotiating. Their bottom line wouldn't change, they would still be making billions like they are now. I'm not begrudging them making lots of money, but they could be more fair in how they go about it.


Well, other providers would offer discounts and well...it's just a whole pandora's box thing.


----------



## sbl

Athenian said:


> The reason the credit is offered it is to compete with cable plans that do not charge extra for HD.


Not quite. The reason this offer was made two years ago was in direct response to DISH advertising "Free HD for Life". DirecTV then also offered *new* customers free HD, and in an unusual move, created a way for existing customers to also get that benefit, though limited to two years.

If I had not received the email and then the postcard from DirecTV, I would have just gritted my teeth and take the increase, since it was limited. But DirecTV told me *twice* that I still qualified for the credit, so I expected them to honor it. Eventually they did, for me, but clearly not for everyone else here.


----------



## jdspencer

If DirecTV would like to reduce the number of calls to their CSRs, they would just eliminate this extra charge.


----------



## vbush

"jdspencer" said:


> If DirecTV would like to reduce the number of calls to their CSRs, they would just eliminate this extra charge.


That is true. Customers that signed up when it was free for life will eventually be old customers. A year from now many of them will be customers for 3 years and still get free HD. A year from now I will be a customer for 6 years and they expect me to pay for HD. They will continue to credit many of us every year or we will walk. I suppose the only reason they benefit from playing this game is 90% of their old customers don't even realize they are paying for something others aren't. The smart move would be trying to move folks off SD as soon as possible and eliminate the need for transmitting the duplicate SD feeds. Just my opinion.


----------



## n3vino

vbush said:


> That is true. Customers that signed up when it was free for life will eventually be old customers. A year from now many of them will be customers for 3 years and still get free HD. A year from now I will be a customer for 6 years and they expect me to pay for HD. They will continue to credit many of us every year or we will walk. I suppose the only reason they benefit from playing this game is 90% of their old customers don't even realize they are paying for something others aren't. The smart move would be trying to move folks off SD as soon as possible and eliminate the need for transmitting the duplicate SD feeds. Just my opinion.


I think you are correct. Most people probably don't even know what is going on with D* since they probably never go to their web site, or get into forums like this one. I'm sure they get offers from D* in the mail, but if they are like the ones I get, they are promos for new services with some sort of discount or free for a short while to get them to sign up for the new service. I wonder if they do send SD customers offers to upgrade to HD.


----------



## Athenian

n3vino said:


> I wonder if they do send SD customers offers to upgrade to HD.


From what I've seen, the answer is no they do not. When an existing customer buys a new TV and calls to say he needs HD, the rep responds by telling him that a) he'll need a new receiver which will generate a new 2-year committment and b) an additional charge of $10 will be added to his bill. If (and only if) the customer mentions that competitors in his area do not charge extra for HD, he'll get the credit.


----------



## Athenian

sbl said:


> Not quite. The reason this offer was made two years ago was in direct response to DISH advertising "Free HD for Life". DirecTV then also offered *new* customers free HD, and in an unusual move, created a way for existing customers to also get that benefit, though limited to two years.


I guess it's an example of how most subscribers aren't as aware of these offers as board members here. Two years ago, we didn't have HD so we weren't paying attention to anything that mentioned HD. In fact, that was about the time we switched to U-Verse (still with SD-only). A few days before we bought an HDTV, we got a mailer from TWC touting free HD so I asked for, and received, a credit from ATT when we upgraded. Upon returning to DirecTV, I mentioned the TWC "free HD" policy and immediately got a credit (with no limit stated on the bill).

The bottom line seems to be that it is a competitve policy.



> If I had not received the email and then the postcard from DirecTV, I would have just gritted my teeth and take the increase, since it was limited. But DirecTV told me *twice* that I still qualified for the credit, so I expected them to honor it. Eventually they did, for me, but clearly not for everyone else here.


Anyone who received a written statement that the credit would be continued shouldn't accept the "it was a mistake" excuse. If that happened to me, I'd file a complaint with the FTC and copy DirecTV.


----------



## xtremeflyer

studechip said:


> I realize the horse is probably out of the barn, but if they charged the way I suggested from the beginning, they could hold the line on no discounts. That would be much more fair than giving discounts to those who are better at negotiating. Their bottom line wouldn't change, they would still be making billions like they are now. I'm not begrudging them making lots of money, but they could be more fair in how they go about it.


This is what JC Penny thought too.. Instead of having sales every weekend and only being able to sell an item if it was 40% off, they said "we're just not going to have any sales and slash prices on everything to a fair price".. Their sales dropped 20% in the first quarter. They are now starting to have "sales" again, but to do that, they are going to have to raise prices.

Americans are addicted to discounts.. We want to think we are getting something cheaper than the next guy, even if we aren't.


----------



## Davenlr

Penny's problem is those that are looking for "everyday low prices" arent going to Pennys, they are going to WalMart.


----------



## DodgerKing

Athenian said:


> I guess it's an example of how most subscribers aren't as aware of these offers as board members here. Two years ago, we didn't have HD so we weren't paying attention to anything that mentioned HD. In fact, that was about the time we switched to U-Verse (still with SD-only). A few days before we bought an HDTV, we got a mailer from TWC touting free HD so I asked for, and received, a credit from ATT when we upgraded. Upon returning to DirecTV, I mentioned the TWC "free HD" policy and immediately got a credit (with no limit stated on the bill).
> .


In all fairness, TWC does not really offer free HD. They just put the additional HD charge on the HD receiver instead of on the package. This is simply a marketing ploy. DirecTV is one of the few companies that charges the exact same receiver fee regardless of which type it is, $6. You get the credit back for the first one.


----------



## Athenian

DodgerKing said:


> They just put the additional HD charge on the HD receiver instead of on the package. This is simply a marketing ploy. DirecTV is one of the few companies that charges the exact same receiver fee regardless of which type it is, $6.


That doesn't seem to be the case in this market. All of my friends who upgraded to HD just did a no-charge exchange for the receiver and were done with no increase at all to the total bill.


----------



## hasan

Davenlr said:


> Penny's problem is those that are looking for "everyday low prices" arent going to Pennys, they are going to WalMart.


...and there are tons of "sales" at Wally World, they are labeled "Rollbacks", they also price match any local retail competitor, and then there are the "Clearance" items, and the infamous "Green Stickered" items.

They may have Everyday Low Prices, but they have plenty of sales, as well.


----------



## Davenlr

DodgerKing said:


> In all fairness, TWC does not really offer free HD. They just put the additional HD charge on the HD receiver instead of on the package. This is simply a marketing ploy. DirecTV is one of the few companies that charges the exact same receiver fee regardless of which type it is, $6. You get the credit back for the first one.


I doubt TWC charges $99/$199/$399 to lease their boxes up front either.


----------



## Shades228

Davenlr said:


> I doubt TWC charges $99/$199/$399 to lease their boxes up front either.


Do the math and tell me what's better over 2 years.

Select 
Type of Box Monthly Price/Box 
Whole House HD DVR & HD Box Package$44.49
Whole House 2 HD DVRs Package$64.48
HD DVR Box and Service$23.20
DVR Box and Service$23.20
HD Box$10.25
Digital Box$10.25
CableCARD™$2.00

At least that's what they charge in NY if you lived at 192 E 10th ST 10118 if you want to check.


----------



## TBlazer07

^^^^^^^^^



Davenlr said:


> I doubt TWC charges $99/$199/$399 to lease their boxes up front either.





Shades228 said:


> Do the math and tell me what's better over 2 years.


TWC Whole House 2 HD DVRs Package$64.48 = *$1547.52 for 2 yrs*

DirecTV:
"DVR/HD/MRV" fees package $20/mo x24 = $480
2 HR2x DVR's up front fee = $398
1 "ADDL RCVR FEE $6 x 24 = $144

*DirecTV = $1022 for 2yrs* (not taking into consideration that most people DO NOT pay up front fees to DirecTV for most hardwarewhen they start service)

Disclaimer: List prices per previous message. Both companies have promotions & discounts, programming is not included and I have no idea what TWC charges for programming.


----------



## montanaxvi

Not one for dead horse beating but I wanted to jump in again with something else regarding this issue/non issue.

I posted on the 15th that I had gotten the e-mail stating as long as I kept ABP that I would get the $10/month credit, as most others have gotten. 

I have not added, changed, removed anything to/from my account for the system to generate any messages, e-mail or postcards so I assumed, as have most others, this meant I was getting another 2 year credit.

I can see people speaking of a post card they are getting telling them shortly after the e-mail that they are no longer on ABP and that upon calling in they are told this was sent out in error and that they have to haggle to get the $10/month credit. Some are successful, some are not.

FFWD to today, 6/25 and I too, get a postcard in the mail, however mine says nothing to the effect of me NOT having ABP. My postcard on the front has my name, address, etc and says in bold letters YOU NOW HAVE FREE HAD ACCESS FOR TWO YEARS. Flip it over and it details the qualifications to keep the credit.

I don't believe that I got the same post card that others are getting unless I'm just not understanding the others. Am I missing something here or did I get a different card from others. Also, this has been going back and forth for several weeks+ now with people getting cards and e-mail only when they call in to be told it was a computer glitch. Shouldn't the glitch be fixed by now and the cards stop coming?


----------



## Carl Spock

I signed up for the Free 24 Months HD promo as soon as it was offered so my anniversary must be on this billing cycle. I get billed on the 26th so I thought I'd check my account today. It shows the normal credit for $10.69, which is for the HD Access fee plus tax. I never received the proverbial email. I might have received the postcard but I'm pretty ruthless about throwing away junk mail and I didn't see it. At least in my case, DirecTV extended the free HD promo with no muss or fuss, just like it should happen.


----------



## studechip

montanaxvi said:


> Not one for dead horse beating but I wanted to jump in again with something else regarding this issue/non issue.
> 
> I posted on the 15th that I had gotten the e-mail stating as long as I kept ABP that I would get the $10/month credit, as most others have gotten.
> 
> I have not added, changed, removed anything to/from my account for the system to generate any messages, e-mail or postcards so I assumed, as have most others, this meant I was getting another 2 year credit.
> 
> I can see people speaking of a post card they are getting telling them shortly after the e-mail that they are no longer on ABP and that upon calling in they are told this was sent out in error and that they have to haggle to get the $10/month credit. Some are successful, some are not.
> 
> FFWD to today, 6/25 and I too, get a postcard in the mail, however mine says nothing to the effect of me NOT having ABP. My postcard on the front has my name, address, etc and says in bold letters YOU NOW HAVE FREE HAD ACCESS FOR TWO YEARS. Flip it over and it details the qualifications to keep the credit.
> 
> I don't believe that I got the same post card that others are getting unless I'm just not understanding the others. Am I missing something here or did I get a different card from others. Also, this has been going back and forth for several weeks+ now with people getting cards and e-mail only when they call in to be told it was a computer glitch. Shouldn't the glitch be fixed by now and the cards stop coming?


That's the same card I got in the mail.


----------



## lesz

Carl Spock said:


> I signed up for the Free 24 Months HD promo as soon as it was offered so my anniversary must be on this billing cycle. I get billed on the 26th so I thought I'd check my account today. It shows the normal credit for $10.69, which is for the HD Access fee plus tax. I never received the proverbial email. I might have received the postcard but I'm pretty ruthless about throwing away junk mail and I didn't see it. At least in my case, DirecTV extended the free HD promo with no muss or fuss, just like it should happen.


I'm not so sure that you can be confident that your free HD has, in fact, been extended. When there was a screw-up about a year ago and when the $10 credit disappeared from bills, DIRECTV said that they were extending the 24 month free HD credit by one month. I know that, in my case, to make up for the missing credit, they gave me some sort of $10 good will credit, and they also did the 1 month extension of the 24 months of credits. Thus, I won't know for sure until I get my next statement whether my credit has been renewed or whether it has expired.

Also, the emails and post cards started being sent several weeks ago. Even though DIRECTV is telling people that they were sent out by mistake, they are still sending them out. I, for example, got my post card just today. If they were sent out in error, you would think that, after several weeks, they would have stopped sending them out. But this is just one more thing that makes me shake my head and wonder how a situation could be handled any worse than DIRECTV has handled this one (and others).


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I got the post card that says "DON'T RISK LOSING YOUR FREE HD ACCESS" on the front, and on the back "to call within seven days of receiving this notice". I just called and the lady told me I have one more month of free HD, and to call back on the July 29th to see "what HD promotions are available". I guess I'll see what happens in a month.


----------



## lesz

montanaxvi said:


> Not one for dead horse beating but I wanted to jump in again with something else regarding this issue/non issue.
> 
> I posted on the 15th that I had gotten the e-mail stating as long as I kept ABP that I would get the $10/month credit, as most others have gotten.
> 
> I have not added, changed, removed anything to/from my account for the system to generate any messages, e-mail or postcards so I assumed, as have most others, this meant I was getting another 2 year credit.
> 
> I can see people speaking of a post card they are getting telling them shortly after the e-mail that they are no longer on ABP and that upon calling in they are told this was sent out in error and that they have to haggle to get the $10/month credit. Some are successful, some are not.
> 
> FFWD to today, 6/25 and I too, get a postcard in the mail, however mine says nothing to the effect of me NOT having ABP. My postcard on the front has my name, address, etc and says in bold letters YOU NOW HAVE FREE HAD ACCESS FOR TWO YEARS. Flip it over and it details the qualifications to keep the credit.
> 
> I don't believe that I got the same post card that others are getting unless I'm just not understanding the others. Am I missing something here or did I get a different card from others. Also, this has been going back and forth for several weeks+ now with people getting cards and e-mail only when they call in to be told it was a computer glitch. Shouldn't the glitch be fixed by now and the cards stop coming?


I believe that there are two different post cards that have been sent out. Some have gotten the card saying that they do not have auto bill pay. Others have gotten the card that says that they now have 2 years of free HD and detailing what they need to do to continue getting the credit. In my case, the card that I got today was the one telling what I needed to do to maintain the credit.


----------



## bflora

I received the same card today.


----------



## Carl Spock

Carl Spock said:


> I signed up for the Free 24 Months HD promo as soon as it was offered so my anniversary must be on this billing cycle. I get billed on the 26th so I thought I'd check my account today. It shows the normal credit for $10.69, which is for the HD Access fee plus tax. I never received the proverbial email. I might have received the postcard but I'm pretty ruthless about throwing away junk mail and I didn't see it. At least in my case, DirecTV extended the free HD promo with no muss or fuss, just like it should happen.





lesz said:



> I'm not so sure that you can be confident that your free HD has, in fact, been extended. When there was a screw-up about a year ago and when the $10 credit disappeared from bills, DIRECTV said that they were extending the 24 month free HD credit by one month. I know that, in my case, to make up for the missing credit, they gave me some sort of $10 good will credit, and they also did the 1 month extension of the 24 months of credits. Thus, I won't know for sure until I get my next statement whether my credit has been renewed or whether it has expired.
> 
> Also, the emails and post cards started being sent several weeks ago. Even though DIRECTV is telling people that they were sent out by mistake, they are still sending them out. I, for example, got my post card just today. If they were sent out in error, you would think that, after several weeks, they would have stopped sending them out. But this is just one more thing that makes me shake my head and wonder how a situation could be handled any worse than DIRECTV has handled this one (and others).


Glass half full meet glass half empty.


----------



## danpeters

I received the post card today that says "You now have free HD Access for two years." I also received the email about a week and a half ago. I had to call DirecTV this past Saturday for an HD receiver that's giving a diagnostic code when it boots and for some reason the CSR sent me over to retention because I simply asked if I could just upgrade it to a DVR but anyway, I asked about the HD Access and explained the email and retention seemed to know nothing about it told me that the credit has already been removed from my account and there was nothing they could do (customer since 1999.. 2003 according to their systems).

So, this post card means absolutely nothing to me.

Dan


----------



## skatingrocker17

My two year contract should be up now. I guess I'll see if they charge me for HD on next months statement, if they do I'm going to call and try to get it for "free", even though it should be regardless..... If they won't give it to me I'll just switch carriers, there's no way I'm paying $10 more a less when both TWC and Dish offer more HD channels.


----------



## Alan Gordon

"GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!" 

According to a postcard I received in the mail today, I "NOW HAVE FREE HD ACCESS FOR TWO YEARS."

:lol:

I was wondering when it was my turn... 

~Alan


----------



## txfeinbergs

Alan Gordon said:


> "GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!"
> 
> According to a postcard I received in the mail today, I "NOW HAVE FREE HD ACCESS FOR TWO YEARS."
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I was wondering when it was my turn...
> 
> ~Alan


Yep. I got mine today too!


----------



## 242424

Got the postcard yesterday telling me I have free HD for 24 months, so much for that promotion no longer existing... lol


----------



## trainman

I got "the postcard" yesterday, too (third time I've gotten that postcard since December), and my June 22 statement still had the HD credit on it....I guess we'll see what happens on the July statement.


----------



## weaver6

I also got the "you now have free HD access for two years" postcard yesterday. My June 23 bill had the discount, but I did not sign up right away, and there is a month owed for having to call after the end of the first year (when it went away prematurely), so it could still disappear.


----------



## luckydob

"Carl Spock" said:


> Glass half full meet glass half empty.


Maybe you guys need a smaller glass?


----------



## LI-SVT

Shades228 said:


> Do the math and tell me what's better over 2 years.
> 
> Select
> Type of Box Monthly Price/Box
> Whole House HD DVR & HD Box Package$44.49
> Whole House 2 HD DVRs Package$64.48
> HD DVR Box and Service$23.20
> DVR Box and Service$23.20
> HD Box$10.25
> Digital Box$10.25
> CableCARD™$2.00
> 
> At least that's what they charge in NY if you lived at 192 E 10th ST 10118 if you want to check.


Cablevision, which also serves the NYC metro area charges way less. Their fees are like this:

SD or HD STB, your choice: $7/month
RSDVR(their WHDVR equivalent): $10/month per account
No upfront equipment fees

So two years of service for three outlets is:
24*(7+7+7+10)=$744, just add a programming package.

An example of the programming would be the IO Gold package, very similar to DirecTvs Premier, at $110/month.


----------



## bigwad

My 24 months of credit for HD expires today. I called yesterday and was told the credit is no longer available to me. The CSR said to call back at the end of August when my 2 years commitment expires.

I am currently looking at switching to Dish(no AMC, sucks), or my local Shentel cable tv(no NFL Network!). Going to call D*tv and try to see what they'll offer me to stay. At this point, not sure I want to keep dealing with the super slow DVR's(HR20-700'S).


----------



## txtommy

montanaxvi said:


> Not one for dead horse beating but I wanted to jump in again with something else regarding this issue/non issue.
> 
> I posted on the 15th that I had gotten the e-mail stating as long as I kept ABP that I would get the $10/month credit, as most others have gotten.
> 
> I have not added, changed, removed anything to/from my account for the system to generate any messages, e-mail or postcards so I assumed, as have most others, this meant I was getting another 2 year credit.
> 
> I can see people speaking of a post card they are getting telling them shortly after the e-mail that they are no longer on ABP and that upon calling in they are told this was sent out in error and that they have to haggle to get the $10/month credit. Some are successful, some are not.
> 
> FFWD to today, 6/25 and I too, get a postcard in the mail, however mine says nothing to the effect of me NOT having ABP. My postcard on the front has my name, address, etc and says in bold letters YOU NOW HAVE FREE HAD ACCESS FOR TWO YEARS. Flip it over and it details the qualifications to keep the credit.
> 
> I don't believe that I got the same post card that others are getting unless I'm just not understanding the others. Am I missing something here or did I get a different card from others. Also, this has been going back and forth for several weeks+ now with people getting cards and e-mail only when they call in to be told it was a computer glitch. Shouldn't the glitch be fixed by now and the cards stop coming?


I received the same email a couple weeks ago and the same postcard yesterday. My original two years of free HD expires this month so I assume that another two years starts next month. The emails and postcards are likely just used to prevent a million calls to a CSR.


----------



## Holydoc

txtommy said:


> I received the same email a couple weeks ago and the same postcard yesterday. My original two years of free HD expires this month so I assume that another two years starts next month. The emails and postcards are likely just used to prevent a million calls to a CSR.


This just made me laugh. So the confusing emails and postcards that say my two year free HD is going to be extended, that then say my two year free HD is going to be cancelled, and then say congratulations on my free two years of HD, is suppose to prevent a million calls to a CSR? ROFL... Umm... this totally caused me to call the CSR and obviously everyone else on this thread.

If they did not want a million CSR calls, DTV should have not sent any postcards or emails. /nod


----------



## DodgerKing

Even with my free HD being extend 24 more months and the other monthly promotions still in effect, I was just offered a free equipment upgrade. They would give me a free HR34 (don't know how they can guarantee I will get the actual HR34) with whole home setup and free installation if I sign up for whole home service and agree to a 2 year contract. I turned them down because I do not want to be under contract nor do I want to pay an extra $3/month for a service I am not going to use. I did ask them if they could give a discount on EI for the last half of the season and they said they could knock $50 off the full season price or wait a couple of weeks and see if I can deal on the half season price.

I told them I would think about it and call them back.

So much for not getting any more promos if I accept the 24 months free HD.


----------



## DodgerKing

DodgerKing said:


> Even with my free HD being extend 24 more months and the other monthly promotions still in effect, I was just offered a free equipment upgrade. They would give me a free HR34 (don't know how they can guarantee I will get the actual HR34) with whole home setup and free installation if I sign up for whole home service and agree to a 2 year contract. I turned them down because I do not want to be under contract nor do I want to pay an extra $3/month for a service I am not going to use. I did ask them if they could give a discount on EI for the last half of the season and they said they could knock $50 off the full season price or wait a couple of weeks and see if I can deal on the half season price.
> 
> I told them I would think about it and call them back.
> 
> So much for not getting any more promos if I accept the 24 months free HD.


Just called again because I got yet another email for another promo and I asked about the HR34 and the CSR said it is NOT an HR34. So the first CSR was wrong.

I have three different offer options:


HR34 for $199 with free installation and free internet connection kit.
 A free HD DVR by itself (no guarantee which one I would get) with no installation charge, just a $19 shipment self install fee
 A free HD DVR (no guarantee which one I would get) with internet and whole home connection kit for free with $49 for installation and $3/month for whole home service.

All of these would require me to agree to two years.


----------



## dondude32

Got the same email. Paid 20 bucks shipping adding a HD-DVR. Got my free 12 months HD Access last week. I asked CSR when the year is up should I just call again for free HD? She responded you could and see what were offering. Lol


----------



## vbush

So today I get more info from DTV..........

Last week I got the free 24 month HD email and after being disconnected twice they extended free HD for 12 months and gave me a $140 instant service credit since system would let them do it for 24 months.

Today, I received a post card telling me "You Now Have Free HD Access for Two Years" and an email offering me a free equipment upgrade. I have a HR 24-100 and a HR 21-100 so I don't really "need" an upgrade. I would "like" to replace the HR 21-100 with a HR 24-100, but there is no assurance they wouldn't ship me a HR 21, 22 or 23. So I'll pass on the upgrade.

The marketing/communication plan for existing customers is the most confusing and unorganized mess I have ever experienced in dealing with any company.


----------



## DodgerKing

I know I stated I do not have any desire to get whole home service, but since they are doing a free equipment upgrade including the connection of the cinema connection kit, I decided to bite the bullet and try the service for a little while. Even though my contract will be extend for 2 years, upgraded equipment is worth it, even if I decide to cancel whole home in the future.

Whole home service with free equipment upgrade and $49 install fee.

While I was on the phone they offered me more promotions, free showtime and HBO for 6 months. I turned it down.


----------



## rainydave

On the phone with a rep now. No threats of leaving, just relaying my experience when I called about the email and postcard.

Ended up with a $30/month credit for a year.

Now we're chatting about what it would cost me to add an HR34. So far, it's sounding like it's free.

This is why I like DirecTV!


----------



## wahooq

rainydave said:


> On the phone with a rep now. No threats of leaving, just relaying my experience when I called about the email and postcard.
> 
> Ended up with a $30/month credit for a year.
> 
> Now we're chatting about what it would cost me to add an HR34. So far, it's sounding like it's free.
> 
> This is why I like DirecTV!


you realize that another 12 month commitment?


----------



## rainydave

wahooq said:


> you realize that another 12 month commitment?


No, it's not. But, I wouldn't care either way as I don't plan on leaving DirecTV.


----------



## wahooq

Well be sure to check your account tomorrowe because the only 20x12 discount I am aware of being offered by retention right now comes with a new 12 month extension, just don't want you to be surprised


----------



## dpeters11

"wahooq" said:


> Well be sure to check your account tomorrowe because the only 20x12 discount I am aware of being offered by retention right now comes with a new 12 month extension, just don't want you to be surprised


But he's also talking about getting an HR34 so if the programming deal requires a year contract, it's a moot point. Unless DirecTV is now doing consecutive commitments and he's extended for three years instead of two.


----------



## rainydave

wahooq said:


> Well be sure to check your account tomorrowe because the only 20x12 discount I am aware of being offered by retention right now comes with a new 12 month extension, just don't want you to be surprised


She said the discount wouldn't add a contract extension. But, I will check it. Thanks for the heads up.

We got the HR34/Whole Home/CCK down to $80 installed. We were just spitballing it since I only have 1 tv in our house right now. She said she'd make notes on my account that they should honor in the future when I'm ready to order it. We'll see if they do when the time comes. She spent a good 20 minutes working on a way to get the deal down to that. I was tempted to order it with a future install date and just hope we'd have the tv by the time the install date rolled around.

Overall happy with the interaction. I'm saving $360 over a year for a service that I was going to have either way.


----------



## wahooq

ahhh didnt see the upgrade part


----------



## DodgerKing

DodgerKing said:


> I know I stated I do not have any desire to get whole home service, but since they are doing a free equipment upgrade including the connection of the cinema connection kit, I decided to bite the bullet and try the service for a little while. Even though my contract will be extend for 2 years, upgraded equipment is worth it, even if I decide to cancel whole home in the future.
> 
> Whole home service with free equipment upgrade and $49 install fee.
> 
> While I was on the phone they offered me more promotions, free showtime and HBO for 6 months. I turned it down.


What's better than 1 HR24? How about 2 HR24s. The installer not only upgraded my H21 to the HR24, he also swapped by HR20 for an HR24.

Changed my Dish to the SWM SL3 LNB. I told him I take my receivers to my other home which still has the 5 LNB arm. So he left me a couple of B-Band converters that I can add and showed me how the change the settings on the receiver to match the other Dish type.

And my remote collection keeps growing. I now have 7 spare remotes.


----------



## mreposter

wahooq said:


> Well be sure to check your account tomorrowe because the only 20x12 discount I am aware of being offered by retention right now comes with a new 12 month extension, just don't want you to be surprised


I thought this was on the Account Profile / My Profile tab, but I don't see it. Do you know which screen this is on?


----------



## wahooq

I dont ...because i dont have one I know other subs have mentioned seeing it im sure someone will chime in


----------



## MizzouTiger

Well, according to my account summary on line, I just received my HD Access credit for the 25th time. My first credit was in July 2010. I did have the issue with my June 2011 bill where they left off the credit (as they did for quite a few people) but I received 2 $10 credits for HD Access on my July 2011 bill. Guess I'll see what happens on my 26th month.

By the way, I too had received the e-mail about a month ago regarding the "continuance" for another 24 months of the HD Access Credit.


----------



## lesz

MizzouTiger said:


> Well, according to my account summary on line, I just received my HD Access credit for the 25th time. My first credit was in July 2010. I did have the issue with my June 2011 bill where they left off the credit (as they did for quite a few people) but I received 2 $10 credits for HD Access on my July 2011 bill. Guess I'll see what happens on my 26th month.
> 
> By the way, I too had received the e-mail about a month ago regarding the "continuance" for another 24 months of the HD Access Credit.


I think that it is likely that, even if you got the 2 $10 credits after the screw up a year or so ago, you still got the 24 month credit extended by a month. In my case, I got a $10 credit a year ago, but I also got the 24 month free HD credit extended by a month, and I get the impression that there was a blanket 1 month extension regardless of whether individual customers got the $10 credit last year. Thus, I'm confident that there are a good number of people who think, because the free HD credit is still showing on their most recent statements, that they have gotten a new 24 month credit, but it is, in reality, only there because of the 1 month extension, and, next month, they are going to be surprised when the free HD credit drops off.


----------



## MizzouTiger

lesz said:


> I think that it is likely that, even if you got the 2 $10 credits after the screw up a year or so ago, you still got the 24 month credit extended by a month. In my case, I got a $10 credit a year ago, but I also got the 24 month free HD credit extended by a month, and I get the impression that there was a blanket 1 month extension regardless of whether individual customers got the $10 credit last year. Thus, I'm confident that there are a good number of people who think, because the free HD credit is still showing on their most recent statements, that they have gotten a new 24 month credit, but it is, in reality, only there because of the 1 month extension, and, next month, they are going to be surprised when the free HD credit drops off.


I was also wondering about that. Like I said, guess I'll wait for my August bill and see what does, or doesn't, show up on it credit-wise.


----------



## tritch

lesz said:


> Thus, I'm confident that there are a good number of people who think, because the free HD credit is still showing on their most recent statements, that they have gotten a new 24 month credit, but it is, in reality, only there because of the 1 month extension, and, next month, they are going to be surprised when the free HD credit drops off.


I agree. I've gotten 3 postcards in the last month, 2 of them telling me that I have 2 more years of free HD access, and the last one telling me its being removed in 7 days due to Auto BillPay not being on my account anymore. This was completely false because Auto BillPay has been on my account for years w/ no changes. I emailed the Customer Advocate team about this issue last week and they said the postcard was sent out in error. They also informed me that my 24 month free HD credit runs out on 7/3/12 and that I will start getting charged $10 again. Directv needs to get their act together concerning these postcards because they've meant absolutely nothing to me.

Here's the response I received from Directv:

_Response Via Email(DIRECTV) - 06/26/2012 12:10 PM

Thank you for your recent correspondence. We appreciate the opportunity to respond to your concerns.

After reviewing your account and email, we confirmed the postcard you received was sent to you in error and apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. Our records indicate your account is currently receiving a $10.00 adjustment toward HD Access for 24 months which will conclude on 07/03/12. Thereafter, the Advanced Receiver-HD monthly will be billed at the regular price of $10.00.

At DIRECTV we strive to provide the finest in satellite television entertainment and outstanding customer service.

Sincerely,

Marc
DIRECTV Customer Advocate Team_


----------



## mrfatboy

My contract & free HD ended last week. I called Directv retention to see what they could do. I'm on auto bill pay and just moved to the Entertainment package from Total Choice.

They first offered me Free HD for 24 months and an additional $10/month discount for 24 months WHILE keeping the Entertainment package. He said all this would be done without getting on another 2 year contract.

He went on and credited my account for $199 so I could buy a new HR24 from a 3rd party retailer to replace my HR23. He credited my account immediately. I may or may not buy the HR24. We'll see.


----------



## Athenian

tritch said:


> _Response Via Email(DIRECTV) - 06/26/2012 12:10 PM
> 
> After reviewing your account and email, we confirmed the postcard you received was sent to you in error....
> _


_

I would reply to that e-mail with a statement that, since DirecTV has engaged in systematic misrepresentation; you will be forwarding the incident to the FTC with copies of all the written communication.

If DirecTV made an error, it is up to them to a) give you what was indicated in the postcards and b) to institute procedures to prevent reoccurrences.

Athena_


----------



## rbpeirce

I sent an email to DTV to see if this was being extended. I got an answer it was not. Apparently it has been for some people. However, I get DTV via Verizon which means I cannot sign up for paperless billing and direct deduction from my bank account. In spite of that they did give it to me two years ago.

I was told I am "eligible" for a $5/mo deduction for twelve months.

Is this the best I can hope for or are there alternatives?


----------



## Athenian

rbpeirce said:


> However, I get DTV via Verizon which means I cannot sign up for paperless billing and direct deduction from my bank account.


If you are getting billed for DirecTV via Verizon, you _are_ on "paperless billing" which simply means that DirecTV doesn't have the expense of printing and mailing a statement to you each month. The HD credit is $10 month and that's what you should be getting...in addition to any extra programming credits that might be offered.


----------



## Davenlr

rbpeirce said:


> Is this the best I can hope for or are there alternatives?


Well, if they don't renew your HD credit, you can always cancel paperless billing and make them send you a bill every month. Since that obviously causes them expense, if everyone did it, they might reconsider the free HD. Other than that, you are pretty much out of luck without switching providers to one that offers it.


----------



## lesz

rbpeirce said:


> I sent an email to DTV to see if this was being extended. I got an answer it was not. Apparently it has been for some people. However, I get DTV via Verizon which means I cannot sign up for paperless billing and direct deduction from my bank account. In spite of that they did give it to me two years ago.
> 
> I was told I am "eligible" for a $5/mo deduction for twelve months.
> 
> Is this the best I can hope for or are there alternatives?


The evidence from posts in this thread would seem to indicate that what individual customers are "eligible" for can vary widely depending on the customer's account history, including payment history and discount history, and the particular CSR and/or department that the customer has contacted and how much that CSR is willing to look to see what the customer is eligible for.

To add another reference point, I was given a $10 per month HD credit for 12 months, a $10 per month general programming credit for 12 months, and 6 months of free Showtime. Some in this thread have reported being offered more, and others have reported being offered less.


----------



## rbpeirce

lesz said:


> To add another reference point, I was given a $10 per month HD credit for 12 months, a $10 per month general programming credit for 12 months, and 6 months of free Showtime. Some in this thread have reported being offered more, and others have reported being offered less.


So I guess I have to resort to CSR roulette. What a pain!


----------



## hasan

rbpeirce said:


> So I guess I have to resort to CSR roulette. What a pain!


There just isn't any way around it. They evaluate each customer, as well as there own "approach" to keeping/rewarding them, based on criteria that we are not privy to.

I wish it were different, but it's not, and is unlikely to change.

Basically, you have to call up and negotiate the best deal you can, if you want a deal, unless you are remarkably lucky and they offer something really good right off the bat.

It is a pain, but at least you know what you need to do, if you want the best deal.


----------



## BrandonH

I've had the free hd credit all the way back since it was introduced so my two years was due to expire this month, however on June 8th I got an email from Directv that basically said I'd have the credit again for two more years. Then a couple weeks later I got a postcard saying the free hd credit was being removed for not having Auto Bill pay anymore which I still had. So I figured I'd wait until getting this month's bill to see what happened and sure enough the credit was gone. I so I called and spoke to a CSR and she said she was reinstating the credit for me, though now when I look at my bill it isn't called a free hd access credit its just a normal 10 per month credit for 12 months. So I think she didn't reinstate what I had before but same affect anyway for the next year. But I will be pretty mad when it goes away in a year and there are some customers that don't have that fee for life just based on when they signed up. That's no way to treat long time customers.


----------



## jimbop99

I just called and told them I was upset about the loss of channels and the loss of HD credit. At first I was offered $5 off for three months and I asked if I could get the HD credit back. I was transferred and after being on hold for a while I was told my HD credit was reinstated for two more years.


----------



## capinsac

Called up today as I noticed my CC was charged $10 more than last month. Went straight to retention and said I received the email last month that I would receive the credit for 24 more months. They went ahead and added the credit back and checked my account online and it's back on. Guess I'll need to check back again in 2014.

Date Access Card Description Price Tax
07/12/2012 XXXXXXXX8059 Advanced Receiver-HD - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) $0.00


----------



## SParker

Yup I got the 24 months back too.. Plus $5 off a month for 3 months for the Viacom issue.


----------



## JayMatt77

My HD credit expires this month. I just extended my contract for 12 months as part of scoring ST+Max for $100. I'd like to call and request an extension of the HD credit, but did I shoot myself in the foot by extending my contract?


----------



## wvumatt

I noticed the online that my $10 Free HD credit was no longer showing up in my recent activity. However, on my last bill, I did receive the credit. I called to inquire. First CSR, two days ago, told me that the postcard I had received, Free HD for 2 years (I received in June,2012) was actually sent to me in October, 2010. This CSR could not tell me when my Free HD credit would end. I then searched my email and found the same language in an email of June 15, 2012. I called again, CSR (though giving me $20/12 month credit, 1/2 price ST MAX, and free Showtime for 3 mos) said my Free HD credit would expire in 4 months and that it could not be reinstated. I then sent an email to Ellen Filipiak, explained situation and attached the June 15, 2012 email I had received. Today, a gentleman from the "President's office" called me. He explained that the 2 year free HD program had expired in June for everyone, noted the $20/12 mo. credit from the prior day, but due to my account history, he could extend it for another two years. I am a good customer with $68.99 base package, Sports, HBO, 2 HD-DVR's and 2 HD receivers. I have had ST for 9 years . I have learned to be nice, respectful and not too greedy in dealing with everyone at DirecTV. I am persistent and not hesitant to ask if any other discounts or credits are available. Best of luck to all.


----------



## 242424

My free HD is back


----------



## bflora

I also got the post card and the June 15 email extending HD access for 24 months. I got the email message today that my monthly bill was available for revue and I noticed that the HD credit was gone. I called a CSR and was told she could only do a 6 month extension, but she did add a $10 credit for 6 months for paperless billing (which I already had). She said to call back after January to see what credits were available then and to "hang on to the post card and email about the 24 month deal as it might give me more leverage at that time". What a ridiculous thing to have to mess with. I guess I'm $10 a month ahead for now, but it is mind boggling that any company could be so disorganized.


----------



## Robert L

It is rather ridiculous how Directv & other companies offer some people better deals and others no deals. I never had Dish so not sure how that works out but reading some comments maybe its not so different. 

Regarding this Free HD that Directv started, some were told on the phone it would be extended after 24 months. Now, like always it depends on who one gets on the phone. I'm not sure if mine has ended this month or it will in August because I was slow to call in. Because I hate calling in. Since 1996 not sure I've called more than 10 times. 

I will for this though because they screwed up a grandfathered package I had a few years ago which included free DVR for life. A CSR couldn't get a new HR24 to get the local channels and finally removed my entire package and started over. I had to call in because they removed activating a new receiver online, another thing I hate.

Later I found out that cause me to lose the grandfathered deal. I emailed Ellen's office and got a number to call in. The man said yeah, you lost it but I'll give you $10 off for 6 months for the trouble, and that's it. 

That was a ripoff for me and good for them. So if they want to give me the $10 off for this so called HD package then I'll stay around, if not might just go on to FIOS. I already have the Internet. 

Far as my account I think I've always been on automatic pay unless they didn't have it in 1996. I just wasn't interested in sending checks every month. But I install everything myself and they have never gave me anything or been to my house. My bill is around $170 a month. 

Obviously I like Directv or I'd been gone a long time ago. But they make me mad when they make a mistake and say they cannot change it back.


----------



## Shades228

Robert L said:


> It is rather ridiculous how Directv & other companies offer some people better deals and others no deals. I never had Dish so not sure how that works out but reading some comments maybe its not so different.
> 
> Regarding this Free HD that Directv started, some were told on the phone it would be extended after 24 months. Now, like always it depends on who one gets on the phone. I'm not sure if mine has ended this month or it will in August because I was slow to call in. Because I hate calling in. Since 1996 not sure I've called more than 10 times.
> 
> I will for this though because they screwed up a grandfathered package I had a few years ago which included free DVR for life. A CSR couldn't get a new HR24 to get the local channels and finally removed my entire package and started over. I had to call in because they removed activating a new receiver online, another thing I hate.
> 
> Later I found out that cause me to lose the grandfathered deal. I emailed Ellen's office and got a number to call in. The man said yeah, you lost it but I'll give you $10 off for 6 months for the trouble, and that's it.
> 
> That was a ripoff for me and good for them. So if they want to give me the $10 off for this so called HD package then I'll stay around, if not might just go on to FIOS. I already have the Internet.
> 
> Far as my account I think I've always been on automatic pay unless they didn't have it in 1996. I just wasn't interested in sending checks every month. But I install everything myself and they have never gave me anything or been to my house. My bill is around $170 a month.
> 
> Obviously I like Directv or I'd been gone a long time ago. But they make me mad when they make a mistake and say they cannot change it back.


There is a new offer that has this however it's requirement's are not the same as the old one. This means that not everyone will qualify for it and it's not so much who you speak with but your account that will determine it.


----------



## wahooq

Robert L said:



> It is rather ridiculous how Directv & other companies offer some people better deals and others no deals. I never had Dish so not sure how that works out but reading some comments maybe its not so different.
> 
> Regarding this Free HD that Directv started, some were told on the phone it would be extended after 24 months. Now, like always it depends on who one gets on the phone. I'm not sure if mine has ended this month or it will in August because I was slow to call in. Because I hate calling in. Since 1996 not sure I've called more than 10 times.
> 
> I will for this though because they screwed up a grandfathered package I had a few years ago which included free DVR for life. A CSR couldn't get a new HR24 to get the local channels and finally removed my entire package and started over. I had to call in because they removed activating a new receiver online, another thing I hate.
> 
> Later I found out that cause me to lose the grandfathered deal. I emailed Ellen's office and got a number to call in. The man said yeah, you lost it but I'll give you $10 off for 6 months for the trouble, and that's it.
> 
> That was a ripoff for me and good for them. So if they want to give me the $10 off for this so called HD package then I'll stay around, if not might just go on to FIOS. I already have the Internet.
> 
> Far as my account I think I've always been on automatic pay unless they didn't have it in 1996. I just wasn't interested in sending checks every month. But I install everything myself and they have never gave me anything or been to my house. My bill is around $170 a month.
> 
> Obviously I like Directv or I'd been gone a long time ago. But they make me mad when they make a mistake and say they cannot change it back.


That's sad...sorry it is an easy fix.


----------



## Carolina

Well this month should have been my last month of the two year HD credit. I have received no postcards, no emails--nothing from Directv. So I guess I will just wait until next month and see what happens!


----------



## Karen

Mine was dropped this month too. I was offered $5 a month for 2 months... I told them no thanks, I can do better by dropping down a package, and that will be permanent. I also cancelled autopay because I hated that anyway. Way to make a customer happy, Directv!


----------



## mmmason23

Same thing here. Got an email in june about my free hd beimg extende. Then a couple weeks ago received the postcard saying i had seven days to pit autopay back on my account. It had never left my account and when logged in it was still active. Got my bill today no credit. How dumb


----------



## Robert L

Shades228 said:


> There is a new offer that has this however it's requirement's are not the same as the old one. This means that not everyone will qualify for it and it's not so much who you speak with but your account that will determine it.


I assume you are talking about $10 off for HD and not the free DVR fee they took away from me for no reason. Well, of course its up to Directv if they want to extent it or not.

I told them they should put the grandfathered package back but claimed it was not possible. It's been awhile now but I believe it was some cheaper also, not counting the free DVR fee.

But if they won't extend the HD credit, I'll either put up with it like I did when they screwed up my account or get a Tivo and move on to FIOS. But most likely I'll leave. Actually I'll probably go ahead and ask next week since I assume it ended this month or it will in Aug.


----------



## shendley

My HD credit disappeared today as well on my monthly statement (it was there last month when, by my reckoning, it should have disappeared). I called to ask about it and was told that it was a mistake and I should have two credits on my bill next month. When I asked how long the credit was for, she said 22 more months. I see no way to verify on the web site whether this is true or not. I guess I'll have to wait and see what next month's bill looks like.


----------



## ATARI

shendley said:


> My HD credit disappeared today as well on my monthly statement (it was there last month when, by my reckoning, it should have disappeared). I called to ask about it and was told that it was a mistake and I should have two credits on my bill next month. When I asked how long the credit was for, she said 22 more months. I see no way to verify on the web site whether this is true or not. I guess I'll have to wait and see what next month's bill looks like.


Credits should show up online almost instantly. If they aren't there tomorrow, they won't be there a month from now.


----------



## montanaxvi

I got my most recent bill over the weekend and as expected the credit was gone so I called in and was given $10/month off for a year and was told to keep auto pay and paperless billing they would give me another year in credits after this year fell off. I then inquired about upgrading one of my HRs up to the HR34 and was quoted $399,when I said no thanks he came back with $299. Still not reasonable enough when I'm seeing people get them for next to nothing so I thanked him for his time and hung up.


----------



## digger

I just called up D* about losing my HD credit with my latest statement. Frontline CSR informed me I needed to be on paperless billing (no mention of autopay) in order to receive the HD credit. I told her I've been on paperless for the past two years, with which she put me on hold to investigate. She came back with an offer of $10/12mo credit. I said no thank you and to transfer me to retention.

Nice lady in retention. I mentioned last month's email touting "FREE FOR 2 YEARS" and asked for a $10/24mo credit. 
She had no problem giving me the 10/24 credit in addition to a one-time $10 credit to offset this month's bill with the HD fee.

She did say that the credits would be generic credits with no mention of Advanced Receiver-HD Monthy, Free HD, etc, in the billing detail. 

Before hanging up I asked if she could throw in a year of HD-Xtra-Pack. No luck, but she did give me 6-months with auto cancel, which I appreciated.

Here is my activity from today

07/16/2012 XXXXXXXX1942 DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK - Charge $0.00 $0.00
07/16/2012 XXXXXXXX1942 Advanced Receiver-HD - Gen Reten CRG ($10.00) $0.00
07/16/2012 XXXXXXXX1942 CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC - $10/24moBasePkg ($10.00) $0.00


----------



## Tusk

Had the same run around as everyone else. Got the email saying my HD access was free for next 24 months. Then got postcard saying I wasn't on autopay (which was not true) so credit would be cancelled. Lost credit this month. Was able to get them to give me free HD access for 12 months. Said they don't give 24 months anymore and would not give me a credit for the current month where I had to pay the extra $10.

Oh well, I'll see what happens in 12 months. If they want to charge me for HD access, then they will lose a customer. That is a ridiculous fee.

Also, after the Olympics I'll cancel the HD extra pack so that will be $5 off the bill.


----------



## cover

I got $10 for 12 months easily by agreeing to autopay, which I already had set up. Just took a few minutes on the phone and didn't have to argue.


----------



## PrinceLH

It's really idiotic, this $10.00 fee for HD. New subs get it for life and the older subs have to jump through hoops to get it for 24 months. They should just make it easy and get rid of the fee. HD is becoming the norm anyway, so why keep insisting on this foolishness?


----------



## Robert L

I emailed and ask about, because as I said I don't really like calling them and figured hold times might be long. Plus I've emailed a few times in the past and someone always answered. 

Anyway, they said based on my account history they would extend the $10 credit another 24 months, but no guarantee after that was up. I just told them why I thought it should be extended and I was considering a bundled deal with FIOS, which is true. But I really didn't say much else about it, just ask if my account meet whatever they need to extend the credit longer. Somehow they should do away with the HD charge though.

But I rather stay with Directv so guess I will be for at least another 2 years, but I'm not under contract.


----------



## shendley

After being told yesterday that I still had my 24 month $10 HD access credit and its disappearance from my bill this month was merely a mistake, I called back today since I couldn't see anything about any such credit on my "Recent Activity." Initially I got a CSR who, aside from being nice and polite enough, was REALLY uninformed. He had no idea about the credit or the email we all received. When he told me that the last email I received from Directv, according to his records was in May, I asked to be transfered to Retention (an aside here: it's a real drag that the "Cancel, Cancel" no longer works to get you to Retention. There is such a world of difference between the base and Retention CSRs!). The Retention guy quickly told me there was a new offer for a 24 month HD access credit and very quickly got it applied to my account, appearing shortly after that in "Recent Activity." I REALLY wish "Cancel, Cancel" still worked to get you to Retention!


----------



## Fluthy

I had sent an e-mail with a photo attachment of the post card. They called me back last night and informed me that the offer was just to let me know that I needed the 3 options to keep 24 Free HD and that is was scheduled to end in June 2012. I asked what the point of the post card was if the deal ended and they informed me that it was just a self generated post card due to what was on my account (my account has not changed since February). Anyway they didn't offer anything since when I called earlier I got 12 month $10 credit. They then rambled on about Viacom but never offered the $5 credit or Showtime that some people are getting. It is interesting how they treat you when you are under contract compared to not. I have not been under contract for years until recently I did the free Sunday Ticket for a 1yr contract. They always treated me very well until I signed the contract. Oh well....


----------



## DodgerKing

Because of my free equipment upgrade and the partial month credits on this last bill, my free 24 months HD did not post. When they looked into it they found there was a glitch. Not only did they credit me this month for the free HD, they renewed my $10 off my base package discount for yet another 12 months as it just expired.

So even under a new contract and getting a lot of promos and discounts, they still gave more more discounts for another year. 

I cannot tell you how appreciative I am. I never asked for nor expected this. It is things like this that make me a happy DirecTV customer.

Shades228,
So much for not being able to get more discounts or promos.


----------



## sdicomp

I received the same post card in the mail last month, only to find out that, when I received my latest credit card bill, my free HD has been discontinued. I have played CSR roulette 3 times, only to be told each time that I had already received 'free HD' for 24 months, starting June 2010. I was also told D* has no 'free HD' promotions available anymore. So much for the 'customerpromise'.


----------



## bflora

sdicomp said:


> I received the same post card in the mail last month, only to find out that, when I received my latest credit card bill, my free HD has been discontinued. I have played CSR roulette 3 times, only to be told each time that I had already received 'free HD' for 24 months, starting June 2010. I was also told D* has no 'free HD' promotions available anymore. So much for the 'customerpromise'.


Call and demand to talk to retention and threaten to leave D* if they don't honor their promise of 24 months. This is a ridiculous situation that needs to be rectified if they want to keep their customers.


----------



## gpauljr

Just got a post card saying that I now have free HD access for two years. It reminds me that must keep Auto pay and a few other packages. This is a continuation since I had the free HD for the past two years. Haven't checked my latest bill to make sure it is still being taken off.


----------



## bflora

gpauljr said:


> Just got a post card saying that I now have free HD access for two years. It reminds me that must keep Auto pay and a few other packages. This is a continuation since I had the free HD for the past two years. Haven't checked my latest bill to make sure it is still being taken off.


I bet you ill lose the $10 off when your initial 24 months is up. Has anyone had this additional free HD access honored without having to contact D*?


----------



## txfeinbergs

I called and got a nice CSR. She was able to add the $10 off for another 24 months. I really didn't expect that based on all of the different results people are getting in this forum.

This is what it shows up as:

Date Access Card Description Price Tax
07/21/2012 XXXXXXXX1804 Advanced Receiver-HD - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($0.63)

So whoever is saying that it isn't an option in their systems is definitely not correct. Well, maybe they are correct for their accounts.


----------



## txfeinbergs

bflora said:


> I bet you ill lose the $10 off when your initial 24 months is up. Has anyone had this additional free HD access honored without having to contact D*?


As per last post, honored, yes, without calling DirecTV, no.


----------



## stususs

I said "cancel" during the voicemail prompts. I do not know if I was actually speaking with a Retention CSR.

After some hemming and hawing the CSR renewed me for an additional 24 months of $10 HD credit. I then requested and received a single $10 credit for the month of billing that did not include the HD credit.


----------



## DJ Rob

I posted last month that I had called and they renewed my free HD for 2 years. Well, my bill came and it isn't on there. I called and they couldn't find any record of when I talked to the person last month about it. And was told there was nothing they could do. Nice one Directv.


----------



## DodgerKing

They said they could see it on my account. But the first month of the promo starts in August, which is why it didn't show on my bill. They told me it should show on August 19th.


----------



## bflora

This whole approach of making it up as they go along and saying whatever to get rid of the caller is getting very annoying. It reminds me of a very amateurish con man or a pathological liar that can't keep his story straight. I've been with D* since 1995 and pay close to $200 per month. Is this gross incompetence or a colossal shell game? Either way I am very concerned. There is obviously incompetence in the mailing and email distribution of the new 24 month program, but to then not honor it is simply PR suicide. To tell some customers that there is no longer a free-HD program and then give others varying periods of extension up to 24 months is unacceptable.


----------



## tekie99

My credit was gone this month also.. apparently it expired (6/10-6/12). Though I told the rep that I received an email and post card stating it was being renewed.. After 3 transfers I got someone who could give me the 2 year credit again, and even gave me an additional $10 credit for this month that I missed.


----------



## lesz

bflora said:


> This whole approach of making it up as they go along and saying whatever to get rid of the caller is getting very annoying. It reminds me of a very amateurish con man or a pathological liar that can't keep his story straight. I've been with D* since 1995 and pay close to $200 per month. Is this gross incompetence or a colossal shell game? Either way I am very concerned. There is obviously incompetence in the mailing and email distribution of the new 24 month program, but to then not honor it is simply PR suicide. To tell some customers that there is no longer a free-HD program and then give others varying periods of extension up to 24 months is unacceptable.


I'm confident that only a very small percentage of DIRECTV customers follow forum discussions and that the number of DIRECTV customers who even knew about the free HD with auto bill pay credit or who know that significant other discounts are available is quite small. That is what allows DIRECTV to continue to apply different rules to different customers, whether it be based on account histories or more arbitrary decision making, without severe PR backlash. I'm also confident that, if the majority of DIRECTV customers knew that some are paying significantly less for the same services than others are paying, the backlash would be at a much higher level.


----------



## bflora

lesz said:


> I'm confident that only a very small percentage of DIRECTV customers follow forum discussions and that the number of DIRECTV customers who even knew about the free HD with auto bill pay credit or who know that significant other discounts are available is quite small. That is what allows DIRECTV to continue to apply different rules to different customers, whether it be based on account histories or more arbitrary decision making, without severe PR backlash. I'm also confident that, if the majority of DIRECTV customers knew that some are paying significantly less for the same services than others are paying, the backlash would be at a much higher level.


I agree. However what kind of idiocy is this sending of the postcards and emails. If the free HD had just been allowed to expire, so be it, but why "poke the bear" like this?


----------



## Ruffread

I put this on another programming thread: My latest bill was $10.00 more, and no more free HD programming after 2 years. I called, and the first customer serv. rep said that the best he could do was $5.00 per month off for 3 months, and transferred me to a "specialist". I explained that Dish and AT&T were giving free HD access, and asked what could be done to bring my cost back down. I was offered $10.00 off per month for 24 months, with a 2 year commitment, plus the $5.00 for 3 months. I accepted.
After 15 years with Directv, we should not have to ask for these comps. They should be automatic!


----------



## heidic

> _Originally Posted by *bflora*_
> I bet you ill lose the $10 off when your initial 24 months is up. Has anyone had this additional free HD access honored without having to contact D*?


So far, yes. My last statement was for month number 25, and the credit was still there. Looks like I'm one of the few lucky ones.


----------



## rbpeirce

Actually, they skipped a month so it works out to 25 months.

I had to call and they would not extend it. They did give me a $10/mo credit for 12-mos, which is the same thing but not the same.

This is not as good as some of the deals people have mentioned here but it was all I could get at the time.


----------



## gpauljr

After receiving the post card offering another $10 HD credit for 24 months I checked my bill and found that they had removed the credit on the July bill. I called and the first person offered a $10 credit for one year. I objected and was transferred to another person who said she didn't have the credit for 24 months on her screen. They transferred me to a third person who knew what I was referring to. She credited me the $10 for July and said she would extend it for 24 months. I shouldn't have taken three persons to handle something that I received a notice about, but it did. Everyone was friendly but evidently did not have this type of credit on their particular screen. The third person did make a statement when I mentioned that new accounts received free HD for life. She said that was for the life of the contract which was two years. Guess everyone has a different view of "life".


----------



## lesz

heidic said:


> So far, yes. My last statement was for month number 25, and the credit was still there. Looks like I'm one of the few lucky ones.


Don't be so sure that your credit was automatically extended. About a year ago, there was a glitch that caused everyone to miss one month's credit. After that, DIRECTV extended the 24 month credit by adding an additional month for all/most people. Thus, I would not be surprised if your credit disappears next month, and I'm not sure that anyone has actually gotten a renewal of the credit without having to call in and jump through the required hoops with one or more CSR.


----------



## rbpeirce

gpauljr said:


> After receiving the post card offering another $10 HD credit for 24 months


I wonder what determined who got these cards? I didn't. I have had the two year credit and I've been a subscriber longer than I can remember, but the best I could do is $10 for twelve months.


----------



## dudester

So when does the free HD for LIFE expire. Thats the kicker for me. Joe blows signs a new account and gets it for life, but the smow thats been with them for a while and not jumping providers evert two years has to beg for a 2 year only discount. From these threads maybe iit can be had and maybe not. Maybr for another 12 or maybe 24 depending on who answers the phone and what kind of mood their in. If they offered for life then there should not of been no 24 month plan. Its BS and discrimination.


----------



## sbl

Yes, it is, but that's the way it works in many business areas. New customers get deals existing customers don't. I was rather astonished that they offered us free HD for 24 months.


----------



## codespy

txfeinbergs said:


> I called and got a nice CSR. She was able to add the $10 off for another 24 months. I really didn't expect that based on all of the different results people are getting in this forum.
> 
> This is what it shows up as:
> 
> Date Access Card Description Price Tax
> 07/21/2012 XXXXXXXX1804 Advanced Receiver-HD - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($0.63)
> 
> So whoever is saying that it isn't an option in their systems is definitely not correct. Well, maybe they are correct for their accounts.


Spoke with very nice CSR (not front line). Here is what I said....

-First I praised her/DirecTV for getting Viacom deal done even though we missed our shows for a while.

-Then said I got the email from DirecTV on 6/15/12 and postcard on 7/3/12 stating continuation with autopay. She put 24mth credit on instantly. I asked about being charged in July for the fee, she immediately credited it (got email confirmation).

-We discussed loss of several TVApps which she confirmed and apologized, but she gave me some informtion to come on the new ones.

-Lastly, I asked how much the price is for standalone Redzone, she came back confirmed it was standalone from ST, and said she could add that on at no charge to my account due to my history (since 1998).

I was very pleased and tried to give her a hug over the phone. Very happy with my DirecTV service, yet again.

07/23/2012 XXXXXXXX3377 Red Zone Channel 2012 HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
07/23/2012 XXXXXXXX3377 Red Zone Channel 2012 - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
07/23/2012 Customer Satisfaction Credit - Gen Reten CRG ($10.00) ($0.50) 
07/23/2012 XXXXXXXX7377 Advanced Receiver-HD - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($0.50)


----------



## miesque1127

"rbpeirce" said:


> Actually, they skipped a month so it works out to 25 months.
> 
> I had to call and they would not extend it. They did give me a $10/mo credit for 12-mos, which is the same thing but not the same.
> 
> This is not as good as some of the deals people have mentioned here but it was all I could get at the time.


Im not sure, but I think the amount of discounts MAY be dependent on what you have already received in the way of discounts.

For ex, if I've been with Dtv for 8 years but just now learned about credits and such, they will do a lot more for me because I haven't received anything yet.

I have had Dtv for over 10 years. I always get a ST discount but few other credits. This year when I called, they gave me a lot more. Credits totaling $450, and free installation and parts for While Home Service which regularly costs a few hundred.

Others have paid for WHS install and parts. I'm very happy with what I received, and didn't have to ask for most of it. They saw my history and hooked me up.


----------



## Ohara

miesque1127 said:


> Im not sure, but I think the amount of discounts MAY be dependent on what you have already received in the way of discounts.
> 
> For ex, if I've been with Dtv for 8 years but just now learned about credits and such, they will do a lot more for me because I haven't received anything yet.
> 
> I have had Dtv for over 10 years. I always get a ST discount but few other credits. This year when I called, they gave me a lot more. Credits totaling $450, and free installation and parts for While Home Service which regularly costs a few hundred.
> 
> Others have paid for WHS install and parts. I'm very happy with what I received, and didn't have to ask for most of it. They saw my history and hooked me up.


I'm inclined to agree with this. Been a customer for 8+ years and never really asked for anything. Was thinking of switching to Dish because of costs. Since my contract ended last week(got new receivers 2yrs ago)I decided to call. After speaking to a very nice lady I got $10 off for 3 months(Viacom credit), $10 off base pkg. for 2 yrs, $10 HD credit for 2 yrs, free Showtime for 6 months, and free ST. Was also offered a free DVR upgrade, but didn't want a new 2 yr commitment so declined that. I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## miesque1127

Good for you, that's a nice deal. 

I know people complain that they hook new customers up, and forget the long timers. They offer incentives to get people to join the service, and from my experience do what they can for existing. 

I received credits and other things that totals around $700+ when you consider cost of install for WHS and parts. I know others that have had to pay for it.


----------



## Karen

I've been with DirecTV since 2000. The only credits I've received until the 2 year free HD thing were credits I've received from having someone sign up with DirecTV. I've never received any decent deals on hardware. I'm currently under contract because I added a DVR and Whole Home. When I called about getting the 2 year free HD extended and explained that I'd received email and a postcard, I was offered $5 a month for 3 months. She said she would ask someone else if she could do better than that and came back and said no, that was the best they could do. I stupidly told them no thanks and said that I can get more by dropping down my package and it would be permanent. After I hung up, I did just that, and dropped auto pay too. I hated that anyway. <g> I probably should have fought harder...


----------



## sdicomp

rbpeirce said:


> I wonder what determined who got these cards? I didn't. I have had the two year credit and I've been a subscriber longer than I can remember, but the best I could do is $10 for twelve months.


This was all the luck I had. I was contacted by the Customer Advocate team, who first offered 6 months of Free HD. After some time, they gave me 12 months. Almost like getting teeth pulled! 

Just DO WHAT YOU SAY YOU ARE GOING TO DO, D*!!!!


----------



## njfoses

The "best" the retention rep could do was 6 months free hd and 6 months of starz for free. I took it for now and will plead my case again 6 months from now. Directv needs to honor their mistake of sending me an email and postcard.


----------



## wegotdatwood

So, if you're doing auto pay they give you free hd? Am I reading that correctly?


----------



## captaink5217

I compare this to a store that has the wrong price marked on the shelf, they have to honor that, same here if they send those offers to you they should have to honor the offer, it's Directv's mistake. I bet if these mail offerings that they declined to give you were legally challenged they would have to give them to you.


----------



## Podkayne

I've been with DirecTV since 1994. I got the email, then the postcard promising $10/mo. credit extended for 2 more years. Then on the July bill the credit was gone. I called, and they said "the best I can do here is add it for 6 more months". I said fine, and we hung up. I suppose I'll have to call again in six months and beg for it again. I have NEVER asked for freebies, premium channels, all the other free stuff you guys ask for and seem to always get. In fact, I think I've called them exactly four times in the last 17 years. I suppose I should try calling them again on this one....


----------



## wegotdatwood

Podkayne said:


> I've been with DirecTV since 1994. I got the email, then the postcard promising $10/mo. credit extended for 2 more years. Then on the July bill the credit was gone. I called, and they said "the best I can do here is add it for 6 more months". I said fine, and we hung up. I suppose I'll have to call again in six months and beg for it again. I have NEVER asked for freebies, premium channels, all the other free stuff you guys ask for and seem to always get. In fact, I think I've called them exactly four times in the last 17 years. I suppose I should try calling them again on this one....


You're not trying hard enough. It's easy to get discounts.


----------



## miesque1127

"wegotdatwood" said:


> You're not trying hard enough. It's easy to get discounts.


This.

If you've been a customer for 17 years, and haven't received many credits, you should be getting a minimum of 12 months of at least $15 or$20/ mo.

Callback try again. Refer to my previous posts on how to go about it.


----------



## Shades228

miesque1127 said:


> This.
> 
> If you've been a customer for 17 years, and haven't received many credits, you should be getting a minimum of 12 months of at least $15 or$20/ mo.
> 
> Callback try again. Refer to my previous posts on how to go about it.


Fascinating how many people know everything about the accounts and policies enough to guarantee what people should be getting. If they don't get that are you going to pay it out of your pocket?


----------



## miesque1127

Fascinating that you want act like an a-hole when people are trying to help people save money.

You think we're making this stuff up?? Yeah, I spend my time on forums thinking up of this BS because I haven't anything better to do.

If you can't offer anything more constructive than being a smartass, you're not much help.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Please discuss the topic and not each other. Any more off topic or rude comments may be deleted.


----------



## Shades228

miesque1127 said:


> Fascinating that you want act like an a-hole when people are trying to help people save money.
> 
> You think we're making this stuff up?? Yeah, I spend my time on forums thinking up of this BS because I haven't anything better to do.
> 
> If you can't offer anything more constructive than being a smartass, you're not much help.


You're setting expectations with almost no information how is that helpful? You could have said something such as "Some people have gotten discounts of X you might want to see what you can get". There's a difference.

So unless you know everything that goes into the algorythm that DIRECTV uses to place values on accounts and open up discounts, then know what offers are available, and what can be done specifically on his account then you are in fact just making things up. You could state that you're making an educated guess or however it is but when you post a statement of what they should get and it's not true then you tell me what it is.


----------



## bflora

:lol:


Shades228 said:


> You're setting expectations with almost no information how is that helpful? You could have said something such as "Some people have gotten discounts of X you might want to see what you can get". There's a difference.
> 
> So unless you know everything that goes into the algorythm that DIRECTV uses to place values on accounts and open up discounts, then know what offers are available, and what can be done specifically on his account then you are in fact just making things up. You could state that you're making an educated guess or however it is but when you post a statement of what they should get and it's not true then you tell me what it is.


Eenie-Meenie-Minie-Mo--> Directv's "algorythm".:lol:


----------



## hasan

We shouldn't forget that this all got started because of post cards and emails sent out by D* that clearly stated "will" (future tense) receive 2 years of free HD Access.

All the tit for tat stuff is way off point. 

An offer was made, then withdrawn. Inaccurate account details were then presented to the customer (you are not on autopay), with the threat to lose free HD Access.

I have both the email and the postcard in my permanent file. They are crystal clear in their offers and their erroneous statements.

Let's stop trying to defend the indefensible. D* messed up, plain and simple.

They should (if they had any sense at all), honor the offer made, without asking people to call and complain. (surely they know who they sent the offers and false information to?) It was their error. Even companies like Wally World will not put customers through this kind of run around. If they post a wrong price, they honor it, period. I watched a $300 TV get sold for $129 bucks, because someone stuck a price tag on it...even though there were 3 other tags with the correct price on it.

D*'s situation is far more egregious than that. They initiated the conversation. They provided the offers in writing. They misinformed customers about their account status (not on autopay). They consistently provided inaccurate and misleading information to me at every level (3 of them) short of Retention They messed up royally. 

No amount of excuse making changes these facts. 

Retention fixed my situation, and was most reasonable in the discussion. 


....and no, I did not threaten to leave. I told them I asked to speak to them, because every other person and level I spoke with was beyond incompetent and contradictory (to each other, of course). 

Except for Retention, D*'s customer service in this case was disgraceful.


----------



## Shades228

hasan said:


> We shouldn't forget that this all got started because of post cards and emails sent out by D* that clearly stated "will" (future tense) receive 2 years of free HD Access.
> 
> All the tit for tat stuff is way off point.
> 
> An offer was made, then withdrawn. Inaccurate account details were then presented to the customer (you are not on autopay), with the threat to lose free HD Access.
> 
> I have both the email and the postcard in my permanent file. They are crystal clear in their offers and their erroneous statements.
> 
> Let's stop trying to defend the indefensible. D* messed up, plain and simple.
> 
> They should (if they had any sense at all), honor the offer made, without asking people to call and complain. (surely they know who they sent the offers and false information to?) It was their error. Even companies like Wally World will not put customers through this kind of run around. If they post a wrong price, they honor it, period. I watched a $300 TV get sold for $129 bucks, because someone stuck a price tag on it...even though there were 3 other tags with the correct price on it.
> 
> D*'s situation is far more egregious than that. They initiated the conversation. They provided the offers in writing. They misinformed customers about their account status (not on autopay). They consistently provided inaccurate and misleading information to me at every level (3 of them) short of Retention They messed up royally.
> 
> No amount of excuse making changes these facts.
> 
> Retention fixed my situation, and was most reasonable in the discussion.
> 
> ....and no, I did not threaten to leave. I told them I asked to speak to them, because every other person and level I spoke with was beyond incompetent and contradictory (to each other, of course).
> 
> Except for Retention, D*'s customer service in this case was disgraceful.


As has been pointed out repeatedly the words extended, in addition to, or any other verbiage is not on any of the information sent out. It was nothing more than the original information on the qualifications.

Should they ahve been sent out? No but they also in no way state that the offer was additional or on top of a prior offer. However this has been rehashed so many times it's not going to change anyone's mind on what they want to believe.


----------



## miesque1127

"Shades228" said:


> You're setting expectations with almost no information how is that helpful? You could have said something such as "Some people have gotten discounts of X you might want to see what you can get". There's a difference.
> 
> So unless you know everything that goes into the algorythm that DIRECTV uses to place values on accounts and open up discounts, then know what offers are available, and what can be done specifically on his account then you are in fact just making things up. You could state that you're making an educated guess or however it is but when you post a statement of what they should get and it's not true then you tell me what it is.


Wow, so I'm making it up.

I've posted what I've received, as well as stated how long I've been a customer, and what I've received previously. So it should be pretty clear to you or anyone else what the parameters are for getting discounts.

If someone has been a 17 yr subscriber, it's pretty safe to assume they should be receiving better offers than what has been done. Others with less tenure have. Also, many have stated that they have had to call more than once to get better offers.

So, and this shouldn't be difficult to understand, it's been recommended that this person try again to get a better deal.

Expectations with no information? Really? They've stated how long they've been a customer, as well as stating they haven't received much ever. I've stated how long I've been a customer, and what I've received.

Seems like that information is relevant here, no??


----------



## hasan

Shades228 said:


> As has been pointed out repeatedly the words extended, in addition to, or any other verbiage is not on any of the information sent out. It was nothing more than the original information on the qualifications.
> 
> Should they ahve been sent out? No but they also in no way state that the offer was additional or on top of a prior offer. However this has been rehashed so many times it's not going to change anyone's mind on what they want to believe.


I wanted to believe what was being told to me on the phone, forget the "disputed" email and card. D* unequivocally misinformed me at 3 levels. Only Retention got the story straight, and realized how incompetent the CSRs and Supervisors had been. They admitted as much. They (CSR and Superviso) even attempted to extort a one or two year commitment in order to honor what was (clear to me) the offer. That was the point where I called retention.

When hundreds of people read an offer one way, (and there was no purpose in sending out the email and card, if it was a two year old offer), then something was very, very wrong in the communication. Let's not forget that the post card I got said I wasn't on autopay as well...when I've been on autopay without interruption since 1995.

*People can deflect by disputing wording all they want. This is D*'s screwup from the word go, even if one completely ignores the email. The phone misinformation and erroneous post card saying I wasn't on autopay, saying I would lose free HD Access, are indisputable.*

It is beyond me why anyone would even be inclined to defend such sloppy performance both in writing (you aren't on autopay) and in my phone call, the legion of errors, misinformation and general incompetence of which was detailed in one of my earlier posts.

The only reason I posted yet another comment on this topic is the main subject seemed to have gotten lost in personality disputes. I'll say it one more time:

*D* handling of my particular situation was disgraceful, and it doesn't appear that I was alone*. Only Retention straightened it out.

Reminds me of the old Simon and Garfunkel lyric:

"A man hears what he wants to hear and disregards the rest..."


----------



## Shades228

miesque1127 said:


> Wow, so I'm making it up.
> 
> I've posted what I've received, as well as stated how long I've been a customer, and what I've received previously. So it should be pretty clear to you or anyone else what the parameters are for getting discounts.
> 
> If someone has been a 17 yr subscriber, it's pretty safe to assume they should be receiving better offers than what has been done. Others with less tenure have. Also, many have stated that they have had to call more than once to get better offers.
> 
> So, and this shouldn't be difficult to understand, it's been recommended that this person try again to get a better deal.
> 
> Expectations with no information? Really? They've stated how long they've been a customer, as well as stating they haven't received much ever. I've stated how long I've been a customer, and what I've received.
> 
> Seems like that information is relevant here, no??


You have 1 piece of inromation and you stated "facts" and now you're saying you're posting assumptions. You're claiming that based on what you have received you know what the parameters are for everyone. So please share what the formula is as I'm sure everyone here would like to know. I know you can't so don't bother the point is that assuming that others can get something and telling them they can is not helping them because if it's not true they just get more upset. Every account is different and will be handled as such.

I can understand wanting to "help" out people but there are good ways to do it and not good ways. Posting absolutes when dealing with DIRECTV is a quick way to get proven wrong.


----------



## bflora

hasan said:


> I wanted to believe what was being told to me on the phone, forget the "disputed" email and card. D* unequivocally misinformed me at 3 levels. Only Retention got the story straight, and realized how incompetent the CSRs and Supervisors had been. They admitted as much. They (CSR and Superviso) even attempted to extort a one or two year commitment in order to honor what was (clear to me) the offer. That was the point where I called retention.
> 
> When hundreds of people read an offer one way, (and there was no purpose in sending out the email and card, if it was a two year old offer), then something was very, very wrong in the communication. Let's not forget that the post card I got said I wasn't on autopay as well...when I've been on autopay without interruption since 1995.
> 
> *People can deflect by disputing wording all they want. This is D*'s screwup from the word go, even if one completely ignores the email. The phone misinformation and erroneous post card saying I wasn't on autopay, saying I would lose free HD Access, are indisputable.*
> 
> It is beyond me why anyone would even be inclined to defend such sloppy performance both in writing (you aren't on autopay) and in my phone call, the legion of errors, misinformation and general incompetence of which was detailed in one of my earlier posts.
> 
> The only reason I posted yet another comment on this topic is the main subject seemed to have gotten lost in personality disputes. I'll say it one more time:
> 
> *D* handling of my particular situation was disgraceful, and it doesn't appear that I was alone*. Only Retention straightened it out.
> 
> Reminds me of the old Simon and Garfunkel lyric:
> 
> "A man hears what he wants to hear and disregards the rest..."


I agree completely. My email on June 15 says "You will be receiving free HD for 24 months". That's pretty hard to misconstrue.


----------



## rgs825

bflora said:


> I agree completely. My email on June 15 says "You will be receiving free HD for 24 months". That's pretty hard to misconstrue.


Well, in all fairness, it didn't say *when* you would be receiving free hd for 24 months. Could be next year or 20 years from now. :lol:

This recent fiasco, as well as them changing my current package (and raising my monthly price by $16 as well as the $10 HD access fee) made me drop them and have Comcast installed. Don't really notice much of a difference other than the user guide is a bit dated and not as flashy as Directv, but the HD I'm getting is the same or close to what I was getting with Directv. I know each area is different when it comes to cable, but so far I'm happy. And it's about $64 per month less than Directv.

Canceled this morning. Was like a divorce. Been with them since 1998. When I had problems or issues, they didn't want to know me. As soon as I said "cancel" the deals and pleading to stay starting flowing. They should have done that *before *I had cable installed.


----------



## The Merg

I would almost say that some quirk triggered the "not on AutoPay" notifications. When that was corrected, the system believed that you were newly added to the Free HD program which triggered the postcard and email.

- Merg


----------



## Shades228

The Merg said:


> I would almost say that some quirk triggered the "not on AutoPay" notifications. When that was corrected, the system believed that you were newly added to the Free HD program which triggered the postcard and email.
> 
> - Merg


The system has a rule to send qualifications of the free HD promotion when something changed that could impact it. Such as updating billing information, removing auto bill pay, setting up intigrated billing, changing a package.

The reminder states that if you have the requirements you will get the free hd for 24 months. It doesn't state that you will get it from the date of the card going forward just that you will recieve a discount for a total of 24 months by meeting the requirements. Failing to meet the requirements will not result in 24 seperate credits.

Obviously something happened at the end of the promotion to a group of customers that the system triggered something incorrectly and confusion ensued. Similiar to when it rolled to the 13th month and some people (mainly the early adpoters who got it the first month) missed their 13th credit. This was the first promotion of this kind where it spanned multiple years and had multiple requirements. Clearly things happened which were unexpected and therefor resolved.

That promotion is gone and there are current promotions that are account based. Regardless of if you received a communication in error or not if you had called in you would have been offered what you're eligible for. If anyone has stated anything other than that then it's just to make you feel better. As clearly demonstrated in this thread there are people who don't care about what the real truth is they just want to have their version. So if you were told you automatically extended it was just done to placate you because it wasn't worth really trying to explain what happened because it would have been futile.


----------



## hasan

The Merg said:


> I would almost say that some quirk triggered the "not on AutoPay" notifications. When that was corrected, the system believed that you were newly added to the Free HD program which triggered the postcard and email.
> 
> - Merg


Except I got them in the reverse order. The Free HD notice came before the AutoPay notice. Then the bizarre phone conversations started.

All "explaining" aside, it was a massive screw up, that left a lot of customers with a bad taste in their mouth, as it should have. Very poorly handled by D*. I have now taken to warning any people I refer (and I don't take any referral money, never have) that communications screw ups are common and have not improved over time, so document all your calls and get anything you can in writing. So far, my referrals have not bitten me, but I'm being much more careful now than I used to be.

D* has become utterly undependable (in terms of communication). I no longer trust anything any of their people say, other than Retention. I am not asserting that I have been lied to, as I don't believe that at all. The left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing and supervisors cannot be relied upon. (they contradict each other).

The only people I've gotten a straight story from are in Retention. Sad, but true, and sooner or later, that avenue will get closed off when it becomes apparent that they are being called not because anyone really wants to cancel, but just to get someone competent without playing CSR/Supervisor roulette. It's downright embarassing.


----------



## studechip

Shades228 said:


> The system has a rule to send qualifications of the free HD promotion when something changed that could impact it. Such as updating billing information, removing auto bill pay, setting up intigrated billing, changing a package.
> 
> The reminder states that if you have the requirements you will get the free hd for 24 months. It doesn't state that you will get it from the date of the card going forward just that you will recieve a discount for a total of 24 months by meeting the requirements. Failing to meet the requirements will not result in 24 seperate credits.
> 
> Obviously something happened at the end of the promotion to a group of customers that the system triggered something incorrectly and confusion ensued. Similiar to when it rolled to the 13th month and some people (mainly the early adpoters who got it the first month) missed their 13th credit. This was the first promotion of this kind where it spanned multiple years and had multiple requirements. Clearly things happened which were unexpected and therefor resolved.
> 
> That promotion is gone and there are current promotions that are account based. Regardless of if you received a communication in error or not if you had called in you would have been offered what you're eligible for. If anyone has stated anything other than that then it's just to make you feel better. As clearly demonstrated in this thread there are people who don't care about what the real truth is they just want to have their version. So if you were told you automatically extended it was just done to placate you because it wasn't worth really trying to explain what happened because it would have been futile.


I got the first card telling me about the hd requirements in March. I got the email shortly afterwards. I contacted Ellen Filipiak's office soon after that. They knew about the issue with both the emails and cards and chose to do nothing to stop them. They even sent an additional one of each to me in June. How can you defend what is clearly bonehead behavior?


----------



## wideglide36

hasan said:


> Except I got them in the reverse order. The Free HD notice came before the AutoPay notice. Then the bizarre phone conversations started.
> 
> All "explaining" aside, it was a massive screw up, that left a lot of customers with a bad taste in their mouth, as it should have. Very poorly handled by D*. I have now taken to warning any people I refer (and I don't take any referral money, never have) that communications screw ups are common and have not improved over time, so document all your calls and get anything you can in writing. So far, my referrals have not bitten me, but I'm being much more careful now than I used to be.
> 
> D* has become utterly undependable (in terms of communication). I no longer trust anything any of their people say, other than Retention. I am not asserting that I have been lied to, as I don't believe that at all. The left hand doesn't know what the right has is doing and supervisors cannot be relied upon. (they contradict each other).
> 
> The only people I've gotten a straight story from are in Retention. Sad, but true, and sooner or later, that avenue will get closed off when it becomes apparent that they are being called not because anyone really wants to cancel, but just to get someone competent without playing CSR/Supervisor roulette. It's downright embarassing.


Totally agree.

As I said before, when I call to "cancel" it will be because I'm really cancelling.

If a long time customer with high monthly payments has to jump through hoops just to get what you're told you're going to get, there are serious problems with that.

All DTV reps I spoke with were always courteous and nice, but in most cases were clueless.

That's gotta change if they want to keep me as a customer.

At this point, after MLB EI concludes, I will be looking at other providers.

I just hope their reps are more competent.

I know, I'm a dreamer..........

Also, as hasan said, get everything in writing, as it will help avoid confusion down the road. And if they refuse to put it in writing, then they can keep it.


----------



## lesz

I'm confident that the reality is that DIRECTV does make different discounts/promotions to different customers based on their account status and history. 

While some might agree and others might disagree as to whether this is an appropriate way to deal with its customers, what is clear to me is that, from a public relations point of view, DIRECTV has made an unwise decision to include free HD access as one of the items for which different customers are treated differently. If DIRECTV gives some customers, based on their account histories, a $10 general programming discount or reduced-cost Showtime, or 3 months of free Starz, etc, most customers won't even be aware that some others are getting discounts, and there is unlikely to be significant backlash from customers who are not getting the discounts. With HD access, however, since it a service that is a) used by a very large portion of DIRECTV customers, b) offered at no cost by (many) other providers, and c) offered free for life to new DIRECTV customers, it becomes a service offering that is likely to cause severe PR backlash from those who are not able to get it at no charge. And, not only does it cause resentment from those who are not able to get free HD, but discussions like this one also bring to light all of the other discounts that some customers are receiving, which causes further anger from those who are not getting discounts. 

Further, even those who are able to finally get the free HD credits by making multiple calls, talking to multiple CSRs or departments, etc., are likely to retain continuing bad feelings toward DIRECTV just because of the time that they spent and the hoops through which they had to jump just to get a discount similar to what they know others received. 

Thus, even if DIRECTV feels that it is in their interests to continue to offer various discounts to some customers based on their account status/history, I think it would be a wise decision from a customer relations point of view not to include free HD in the array of discounts that are offered only to some customers. Either charge everyone, or charge no one, even if that means hiding a charge by rolling HD charges into the base package price.


----------



## codespy

Shades228 said:


> The system has a rule to send qualifications of the free HD promotion when something changed that could impact it. Such as updating billing information, removing auto bill pay, setting up intigrated billing, changing a package..............


I did none of these....and last call was early this year for a HR34, with no other changes to account.

Then I get the Free HD Access email June 15th, and a postcard about July 3rd. As I stated like 10 pages ago, receiving these notifications at the start of the promotion is one thing, and receiving them two years later......on the eve of expiration........is another thing.

Couple that with the sentence "To continue to receive FREE HD Access, etc., etc., etc........", one should not convict a consumer for thinking they can still receive it as long as the three conditions are met. This should be no surprise.

As it stands, a certain CSR (not all) "CAN" continue the same promotion for two more years, as the new line item on my recent activity matches the same line item for the last two years. I am pleased my particular CSR I spoke with continued the tradition, or I may have considered dropping autopay.

I appreciate your explanations Shades, and I know sometimes you are between a rock and a hard place on topics like these, but I am also very understanding on what its like dealing with the general public on a daily basis.


----------



## wahooq

lesz said:


> I'm confident that the reality is that DIRECTV does make different discounts/promotions to different customers based on their account status and history.
> 
> While some might agree and others might disagree as to whether this is an appropriate way to deal with its customers, what is clear to me is that, from a public relations point of view, DIRECTV has made an unwise decision to include free HD access as one of the items for which different customers are treated differently. If DIRECTV gives some customers, based on their account histories, a $10 general programming discount or reduced-cost Showtime, or 3 months of free Starz, etc, most customers won't even be aware that some others are getting discounts, and there is unlikely to be significant backlash from customers who are not getting the discounts. With HD access, however, since it a service that is a) used by a very large portion of DIRECTV customers, b) offered at no cost by (many) other providers, and c) offered free for life to new DIRECTV customers, it becomes a service offering that is likely to cause severe PR backlash from those who are not able to get it at no charge. And, not only does it cause resentment from those who are not able to get free HD, but discussions like this one also bring to light all of the other discounts that some customers are receiving, which causes further anger from those who are not getting discounts.
> 
> Further, even those who are able to finally get the free HD credits by making multiple calls, talking to multiple CSRs or departments, etc., are likely to retain continuing bad feelings toward DIRECTV just because of the time that they spent and the hoops through which they had to jump just to get a discount similar to what they know others received.
> 
> Thus, even if DIRECTV feels that it is in their interests to continue to offer various discounts to some customers based on their account status/history, I think it would be a wise decision from a customer relations point of view not to include free HD in the array of discounts that are offered only to some customers. Either charge everyone, or charge no one, even if that means hiding a charge by rolling HD charges into the base package price.


+1
Each acount is supposed to be handled diferently...but as I have stated many, many times before some CSR's will do whatever to get someone off the phone


----------



## I WANT MORE

One quick call and mine has been reinstated for 12 months.


----------



## finaldiet

I got the same card. Checked my account and saw the HD discount of $10 a month. Also saw that they will give me an HD DVR for free, a $199 discount. Of course I know that would trigger a new 2 year contract. I'm pass my old contract by about a year and I don't need another DVR.


----------



## PCHDTV

Just had to call because my latest statement dropped the credit. After much arguing, and ending up with retention, I have the credit for another 24 months. Hopefully by the end of this term they won't charge an HD access fee.

BTW, they claim the postcard was simply a reminder to keep auto pay/paperless for the credit, not anything about an extension. I'm quite sure the card I received talked about extending for 24 months, but I tossed the card. Anybody have it to confirm?


----------



## usnret

Just got my bill. They dropped the HD and I also lost my $10 credit for a new customer (10 months were up). Have been a looong time customer, got the post card a while back and, after reading this thread, am hesitant to call and ask for the HD extension. $20 hit really hurts as am on a fixed income (and yes I knew that they would run out). Don't know quite what to do to reduce my costs.


----------



## dondude32

usnret said:


> Just got my bill. They dropped the HD and I also lost my $10 credit for a new customer (10 months were up). Have been a looong time customer, got the post card a while back and, after reading this thread, am hesitant to call and ask for the HD extension. $20 hit really hurts as am on a fixed income (and yes I knew that they would run out). Don't know quite what to do to reduce my costs.


Nothing ventured nothing gained. I would call and at least ask for the credit back. I received $25 credit for 1 year and didn't ask for it on top of the $10.00 HD Credit.


----------



## miesque1127

Call back, tell them you're looking for some help on your bill - you're on a fixed income, and see what they offer. Just be pleasant, if you're a long time customer I would think they will do something for you. Good luck.


----------



## secondclaw

Has anyone on an MDU account managed to successfully get the free HD discount?
I had tried when this started, but was denied though I satisfied all conditions of the original deal (the right plan, automatic billing, etc) but they claimed that their 'computers' didn't let this happen. 

Anyway ... I'm just curious if anyone managed to actually get this.


----------



## gnahc79

After emailing DTV a few times, looks like I'll have to call them to apply the $10 credit. I got this response, I'd rather not sign up for a 2 yr contract just for a $10 monthly credit. There's no mention of this requirement in the email I got back in June.



> After reviewing your account further, I see that you qualify for another $10.00 discount for two years. However, with this offer, there is a two year service agreement. If you cancel your account before completing the agreement then you may be charged an early cancellation fee. For more information, or to accept this offer, please give us a call at 800-531-5000 between the hours of 8:00 AM and 10:00 PM.


edit:
copy/paste of part of the email for the free hd access. I had to point out the "To continue" part of the email to a CSR for her to look further into my issue, only to come back with a 2 yr agreement requirement.



> To continue to receive FREE HD Access, you simply need to maintain the following on your DIRECTV account during the 24-month offer period:
> 
> 1. Auto Bill Pay
> 2. CHOICE™ or OPTIMO MÁS and above package
> 3. At least one(1) HD Receiver and HD Access
> 
> Failure to maintain these requirements will result in the $10 per month FREE HD Access credit being removed from your account.


edit2:
$15/month credit for 12 months, no service agreement requirement. Like others mentioned, the CSR (Promotions dept, the 1st line CSR is unable to apply the credit) told me the email was sent in error. I just told the CSR what was in the email. No yelling or anything on my part.


----------



## raw121

It may have taken longer than I would have liked but I did receive $10/month credit for 24 months. At first the offer was for 6 months, but after hesitating a bit it was changed to 24 months. 

FYI
I have been a customer since 05 with the Premier package, 3 HD-DVRs, and a HD receiver. I very rarely call support, but usually I end up satisfied with the results even if it takes a little bit of time.


----------



## sdicomp

PCHDTV said:


> Just had to call because my latest statement dropped the credit. After much arguing, and ending up with retention, I have the credit for another 24 months. Hopefully by the end of this term they won't charge an HD access fee.
> 
> BTW, they claim the postcard was simply a reminder to keep auto pay/paperless for the credit, not anything about an extension. I'm quite sure the card I received talked about extending for 24 months, but I tossed the card. Anybody have it to confirm?


I have it, and it does!


----------



## codespy

miesque1127 said:


> Call back, tell them you're looking for some help on your bill - you're on a fixed income, and see what they offer. Just be pleasant, if you're a long time customer I would think they will do something for you. Good luck.


Good advice....and hopefully he won't get Shades as a CSR or he won't stand a chance. !rolling


----------



## miesque1127

"codespy" said:


> Good advice....and hopefully he won't get Shades as a CSR or he won't stand a chance. !rolling


Good one!!!


----------



## bumeister

My 24-month $10 HD credit expired, I just got off the phone with retention. She was adamant that she could not extend the HD credit, but could/would not tell me why I no longer qualify. She did offer me a DVR fee credit of $8/month for 12 months. I guess a difference of two bucks a month isn't that big a deal, though I would have preferred an extension of the existing deal.

I dunno, maybe I'll give it a few days and try retention again. I did drop HBO immediately after the call, the rep asked me what we liked to watch but offered no programming to me.


----------



## rgs825

bumeister said:


> I did drop HBO immediately after the call, *the rep asked me what we liked to watch* but offered no programming to me.


Next time they ask that, tell them hard core porn. There will be a very long period of silence on the other end. :lol:

Seems to me that this credit should be standard across the board for everyone. Either offer the HD discount to everyone, or don't. Better yet, just include HD in the monthly base price and be done with it. Don't understand why HD is considered a premium at this point.


----------



## miesque1127

Exactly. 

Practically everyone had HD service, it shouldn't be treated as a special add on.


----------



## bumeister

rgs825 said:


> Next time they ask that, tell them hard core porn. There will be a very long period of silence on the other end. :lol:
> 
> Seems to me that this credit should be standard across the board for everyone. Either offer the HD discount to everyone, or don't. Better yet, just include HD in the monthly base price and be done with it. Don't understand why HD is considered a premium at this point.


lol RE: the pr0n suggestion.

I couldn't help myself, I just had to call back and see what the deal was. I got a friendlier rep, she said that since the other rep had already entered the DVR fee into the system she could not extend the HD credit. But, she did give me a one-time credit of $24 to account for the $2/mo difference. Good enough. She said "Just call back right before the credit expires and we'll see what we have available."

She also threw in 6 months of Showtime. I can't say I am displeased, in the end, although it does kind of suck that it's so variable from rep to rep.


----------



## cobaltblue

Contacted D* regarding my ending 2yr HD credit. The Retention CSR gave me a very good deal. I received my $10 HD for one more year plus an additional $10 Base Package credit for a year. The rep was very helpful and informative.


----------



## levibluewa

Called today to clarify an over-billing issue, the $10 HD fee being part of the issue. Retention told me that the 24-month free HD had expired and that offer was NOT currently available. Really!!! Retention failed, now I save $79 a month


----------



## usnret

I called today as my free HD ran out. CSR couldn't extend the HD but did give me $10 per month on my basic package for 12 months. Better than not getting anything.


----------



## Badger

I called Direct a few minutes ago and got my free $10 HD fee extended for 24 months. I called and got a regular phone person who said I couldn't have the 24 month extension so asked to be transfered to retention. Retention told me almost immediatly I would get the 24 month extension and in a few minutes it was a done deal! they will credit me $20 on the next bill to make up for the $10 not on the bill I received yesterday. 
Just ask for retention when you call and you will have a better chance of getting the extention. I had to wait on hold for about 2 minutes while he checked something which I figured was my account status and longevity with Direct etc. but he had told me even before the hold that I would get the 24 month extension.


----------



## codespy

That's great news. Maybe they have extra sympathy for us folks in Wisconsin.


----------



## kwasmo

I called yesterday and got NFL Max for 24.99 for 6 months. Also gave me:

08/01 08/31 PREMIER Save on HBO for 6 Mos -5.00 Credit 

08/01 08/31 PREMIER Save $5/6 Mos on STARZ -5.00 Credit 

08/01 08/31 PREMIER Save $5/6 Mos on SHOWTIME -5.00 Credit 

08/01 08/31 PREMIER $10 Off SPORTS for 6 Mos -10.00 Credit 


So I called back today to try and get 10.00 off HD for 24 months and retention would only give me 10.00 off for 6 moths. 

I've been a subscriber since 1999 with the premium package including all the little extra's and NFL & MLB. My normal bill is over 230.00 a month with the extra tv's I have.


----------



## jdspencer

So what are the chances that I'll get the $10 off reinstated if I call?


----------



## wahooq

I called my electric company and asked for any kind of discounts.......didn't get any


----------



## RACJ2

I called my electric company and they wouldn't give me a discount either. So I switched to another electric provider.


----------



## dpeters11

"RACJ2" said:


> I called my electric company and they wouldn't give me a discount either. So I switched to another electric provider.


But to more closely match some customers, in a year or two you'd need to ask your new company for discounts, then switch if they don't give enough, rinse and repeat. There are some that switch between Dish and DirecTV every two years like clockwork to get the new subscriber deals. It would drive me crazy, not to mention the wife.


----------



## Tom Robertson

wahooq said:


> I called my electric company and asked for any kind of discounts.......didn't get any


I called my electric company and told them I'd switch to any of the other electric companies in my area. They laughed. That is why they are a monopoly and Pay TV is not (well, less so.)

I also went to Starbucks and asked for an occasional discount. They gave me coupons to keep me. (Actually just a story, I don't drink coffee. But other companies I deal with do give me coupons or discounts from to time.) 

And we also need to remember the industry. This industry is fighting to keep customers via give-aways. Other industries use manufacturers coupons or mail-in rebates (that they know only a small percentage will redeem.)

The game is afoot so we play. 

Peace,
Tom


----------



## RACJ2

dpeters11 said:


> But to more closely match some customers, in a year or two you'd need to ask your new company for discounts, then switch if they don't give enough, rinse and repeat. There are some that switch between Dish and DirecTV every two years like clockwork to get the new subscriber deals. It would drive me crazy, not to mention the wife.


Not if they are the cheapest available. Switching electric providers is a bit less painful. The only change is who you send the payment to. The point is, if you don't like the price and can't get a discount, you can always switch providers.



Tom Robertson said:


> I called my electric company and told them I'd switch to any of the other electric companies in my area. They laughed. That is why they are a monopoly and Pay TV is not (well, less so.)...
> 
> Peace,
> Tom


May have a monopoly in Wisconsin, but not in Texas. For a 12 mo contract, we have 69 choices from electric providers.


----------



## Davenlr

Well, they wouldnt renew my HD, so I canceled auto bill pay, and paperless billing. At least I will know what the bill is now before its taken out of my account. Maybe they will offer me HD later to renew billpay. If not, at least I am doing my part to support the USPS.


----------



## lesz

It should be pretty clear to those who make decisions at DIRECTV that the way that they have handled the free HD issue and the renewal of the free HD credit has been a true blunder, and this thread alone should provide evidence to that effect. This thread has now been going on for 3 months, and it has 2340 posts. It is quite clear that the way that DIRCTV has handled this issue has hit a raw nerve with many of its customers. 

Even though I know that only a small fraction of DIRECTV customers visit internet forums, threads like this are still customer relations nightmares for DIRECTV. Regardless of whether there might be good reasons why DIRECTV feels it needs to do things the way it does, customers are never going to be happy when something that was given to them is taken away. Nor are they going to be happy when they see that others are getting different/better "deals" than they are getting, and the three month long life of this thread just shines a light on those things that leave a bad taste in the mouths of DIRECTV customers. 

Long before now, it would have been smart for DIRECTV to have regrouped on this issue because they are never going to come out ahead with regard to customer relations by continuing in the direction that they have gone so far. My guess is that DIRECTV's interests would be best served by announcing free HD for all, even if that means quietly rolling charges into increased programming package charges.


----------



## Shades228

lesz said:


> It should be pretty clear to those who make decisions at DIRECTV that the way that they have handled the free HD issue and the renewal of the free HD credit has been a true blunder, and this thread alone should provide evidence to that effect. This thread has now been going on for 3 months, and it has 2340 posts. It is quite clear that the way that DIRCTV has handled this issue has hit a raw nerve with many of its customers.
> 
> Even though I know that only a small fraction of DIRECTV customers visit internet forums, threads like this are still customer relations nightmares for DIRECTV. Regardless of whether there might be good reasons why DIRECTV feels it needs to do things the way it does, customers are never going to be happy when something that was given to them is taken away. Nor are they going to be happy when they see that others are getting different/better "deals" than they are getting, and the three month long life of this thread just shines a light on those things that leave a bad taste in the mouths of DIRECTV customers.
> 
> Long before now, it would have been smart for DIRECTV to have regrouped on this issue because they are never going to come out ahead with regard to customer relations by continuing in the direction that they have gone so far. My guess is that DIRECTV's interests would be best served by announcing free HD for all, even if that means quietly rolling charges into increased programming package charges.


Let's say that all 2340 posts were posts stating that this sucks. Let's say that those 2340 people left. That would mean that this "issue" cost them a churn of .01%. Given that this site is a small sample size let's multiply this by 10 and say that they lost .1% due to this "issue". How many people did they make happy? I bet more than the 23,400 that could be upset.

Was it handled perfectly? No but it always wasn't some huge calamity that people make it out to be and in the large picture wasn't even something that stirred up much issue. The people who keep posting about it are the ones who keep wanting more and so again the vocal minority are the ones who keep this thread going.


----------



## usnret

Wonder what sort of money D saves when a person goes paperless?


----------



## jagrim

"Davenlr" said:


> Well, they wouldnt renew my HD, so I canceled auto bill pay, and paperless billing. At least I will know what the bill is now before its taken out of my account. Maybe they will offer me HD later to renew billpay. If not, at least I am doing my part to support the USPS.


+1

I see no benefit in autopsy and the USPS needs our support.


----------



## lesz

Shades228 said:


> Let's say that all 2340 posts were posts stating that this sucks. Let's say that those 2340 people left. That would mean that this "issue" cost them a churn of .01%. Given that this site is a small sample size let's multiply this by 10 and say that they lost .1% due to this "issue". How many people did they make happy? I bet more than the 23,400 that could be upset.
> 
> Was it handled perfectly? No but it always wasn't some huge calamity that people make it out to be and in the large picture wasn't even something that stirred up much issue. The people who keep posting about it are the ones who keep wanting more and so again the vocal minority are the ones who keep this thread going.


Consistently spoken by someone who has consistently spoken the company line. That consistent repetition of the company line really does bring your credibility in question. Whether you want to admit it or not, an issue like this is a black eye for DIRECTV with regard to PR and customer relations. If the concerns of those who are complaining were not a concern to DIRECTV, I couldn't imagine why retention and Ellen Filipiak's office are granting some sort of credit to virtually everyone who has called in to complain about the loss of the HD credit.


----------



## wahooq

lesz said:


> My guess is that DIRECTV's interests would be best served by announcing free HD for all, even if that means quietly rolling charges into increased programming package charges.


Yeah and that wouldn't cause a firestorm...some people feel entitled to having all they want for as little as possible...thats never going to change.


----------



## Davenlr

wahooq said:


> Yeah and that wouldn't cause a firestorm...some people feel entitled to having all they want for as little as possible...thats never going to change.


Only from companies that make me pay for stuff I dont want, to get the stuff I do.


----------



## bflora

Shades228 said:


> Let's say that all 2340 posts were posts stating that this sucks. Let's say that those 2340 people left. That would mean that this "issue" cost them a churn of .01%. Given that this site is a small sample size let's multiply this by 10 and say that they lost .1% due to this "issue". How many people did they make happy? I bet more than the 23,400 that could be upset.
> 
> Was it handled perfectly? No but it always wasn't some huge calamity that people make it out to be and in the large picture wasn't even something that stirred up much issue. The people who keep posting about it are the ones who keep wanting more and so again the vocal minority are the ones who keep this thread going.


Shame on us for expecting D* to honor their offer of an additional 24 months.


----------



## dpeters11

"lesz" said:


> Consistently spoken by someone who has consistently spoken the company line. That consistent repetition of the company line really does bring your credibility in question. Whether you want to admit it or not, an issue like this is a black eye for DIRECTV with regard to PR and customer relations. If the concerns of those who are complaining were not a concern to DIRECTV, I couldn't imagine why retention and Ellen Filipiak's office are granting some sort of credit to virtually everyone who has called in to complain about the loss of the HD credit.


Do you really expect otherwise? Employees of DirecTV are generally going to stick to the company line, though Shades228 did say it could have been handled better, which I agree with. I have the free HD, and if I lose it, I lose it. I'll be a bit bummed out about it as I also no longer qualify for a $6 discount through my phone company but it is what it is.

I also want Mark Zuckerberg's .5% mortgage interest rate, but know I'm pretty much stuck with one closer to mine.


----------



## narrod

dpeters11 said:


> Do you really expect otherwise? Employees of DirecTV are generally going to stick to the company line, though Shades228 did say it could have been handled better, which I agree with. I have the free HD, and if I lose it, I lose it. I'll be a bit bummed out about it as I also no longer qualify for a $6 discount through my phone company but it is what it is.
> 
> I also want Mark Zuckerberg's .5% mortgage interest rate, but know I'm pretty much stuck with one closer to mine.


Mine came off the latest bill. I called and told them I wanted it back. They did it immediately and started a new 24 month clock. I just asked and did nothing else. I don't know how they make their decisions. I've been with them for almost 13 years.


----------



## wahooq

I dont know to me I guess it's like this...through Verizon in order to have internet access I pay extra for it as I'm sure most of you do as well...if you dont want HD then dont pay for it. If I didnt want internet access through Verizon then I wouldnt pay for it, I certainly dont expect them to give it to me for free


----------



## Shades228

lesz said:


> Consistently spoken by someone who has consistently spoken the company line. That consistent repetition of the company line really does bring your credibility in question. Whether you want to admit it or not, an issue like this is a black eye for DIRECTV with regard to PR and customer relations. If the concerns of those who are complaining were not a concern to DIRECTV, I couldn't imagine why retention and Ellen Filipiak's office are granting some sort of credit to virtually everyone who has called in to complain about the loss of the HD credit.


If by credibility you mean likability then I don't care. If you mean creditbility as in what I post is accurate then I'll let my track record speak for itself. I post here because I like the community and the people here. I don't post here to make people happy with everything that I post. I'll post the truth and with that comes the fact that some people won't agree, appreciate, or even care. Not everyone has gotten a discount as people have stated. People who have gotten discounts have done so because they qualified for it.

To be more realistic do you think the agents really care that this happened? No they care about what they can do to help out regardless of the reason. Does it matter why? No because it's based on what they can do. Do you think DIRECTV wanted this to happen? Obviously the answer is no because it was a customer unfriendly situation which doesn't help them.



bflora said:


> Shame on us for expecting D* to honor their offer of an additional 24 months.


Just because you want something to be true doesn't make it true.


----------



## Davenlr

wahooq said:


> .if you dont want HD then dont pay for it.


I tried that, they told me it was required to use my owned boxes, as well as the HR34 which incurred the 24 month contract. Returning the HR34 would not negate the contract, and they could not turn off HD access as long as I have any of my receivers or DVRs on the account.

So, if you have some magical way of getting HD access turned off, I am all ears. Sounds to me like the only way to have HD access turned off is to not have any receivers hooked up, or incur another contract extension by leasing an SD box from them.


----------



## Shades228

Davenlr said:


> I tried that, they told me it was required to use my owned boxes, as well as the HR34 which incurred the 24 month contract. Returning the HR34 would not negate the contract, and they could not turn off HD access as long as I have any of my receivers or DVRs on the account.
> 
> So, if you have some magical way of getting HD access turned off, I am all ears. Sounds to me like the only way to have HD access turned off is to not have any receivers hooked up, or incur another contract extension by leasing an SD box from them.


You could remove it if you only had SD equipment active.


----------



## loudo

Davenlr said:


> I tried that, they told me it was required to use my owned boxes, as well as the HR34 which incurred the 24 month contract. Returning the HR34 would not negate the contract, and they could not turn off HD access as long as I have any of my receivers or DVRs on the account.
> 
> So, if you have some magical way of getting HD access turned off, I am all ears. Sounds to me like the only way to have HD access turned off is to not have any receivers hooked up, or incur another contract extension by leasing an SD box from them.


What would happen if I went to the DirecTV/MY Account, on the DirecTV web site and selected "Remove HD" from my account? Is it locked out, if you have the free HD? I don't have free HD, but have the option to remove it from my account.


----------



## Davenlr

Shades228 said:


> You could remove it if you only had SD equipment active.


Will they still activate my Hughes E86 receiver?


----------



## Shades228

Davenlr said:


> Will they still activate my Hughes E86 receiver?


Yes as long as it was active on the account before and the access card is still a current card.


----------



## Shades228

loudo said:


> What would happen if I went to the DirecTV/MY Account, on the DirecTV web site and selected "Remove HD" from my account? Is it locked out, if you have the free HD? I don't have free HD, but have the option to remove it from my account.


Unless you're in an MPEG 4 market it would error out.


----------



## dpeters11

But say you have an HD DVR and one HD receiver and no longer want to pay the $10. Can you get an R16 and D12 without paying anything for them and not get a contract? I'd think you'd have to wait quite a while before you start to save money as you have to apply those $10 savings to the receiver costs.


----------



## SParker

Unless you still have a standard def TV I'd find another $10 I could cut from my budget. Yuck!


----------



## 242424

Bought a new truck and ask if I could pay sticker price plus tax, they said that was good with them.


----------



## dpeters11

"242424" said:


> Bought a new truck and ask if I could pay sticker price plus tax, they said that was good with them.


Do you also haggle at the grocery store? With the water company?


----------



## 242424

dpeters11 said:


> Do you also haggle at the grocery store? With the water company?


Yes, once a week I take the cap off my well and scream I want cheaper water.


----------



## VLaslow

The HD discount was removed from my account. I called and was told that was the way it was. That's ok, I replied. Now, remove me from autopay. "Uh, why would you do that?" I was asked. "Well, I'll just pay by check, send me the bill." "Uh, ok."


----------



## bflora

Shades228 said:


> If by credibility you mean likability then I don't care. If you mean creditbility as in what I post is accurate then I'll let my track record speak for itself. I post here because I like the community and the people here. I don't post here to make people happy with everything that I post. I'll post the truth and with that comes the fact that some people won't agree, appreciate, or even care. Not everyone has gotten a discount as people have stated. People who have gotten discounts have done so because they qualified for it.
> 
> To be more realistic do you think the agents really care that this happened? No they care about what they can do to help out regardless of the reason. Does it matter why? No because it's based on what they can do. Do you think DIRECTV wanted this to happen? Obviously the answer is no because it was a customer unfriendly situation which doesn't help them.
> 
> Just because you want something to be true doesn't make it true.


In post #2352 you wrote this last sentence in response to my comment regarding Directv's postcard and email offer of an additional 24 months free HD access. This is the exact text of my June 15, 2012 email from Directv. Could you please explain in what manner I am misinterpreting it?

Hello Valued Customer,
Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. In addition to having the very best in entertainment, you will be receiving the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS!

Note "you will be receiving" which is in the future perfect progressive tense meaning it will be an ongoing event.


----------



## Shades228

bflora said:


> In post #2352 you wrote this last sentence in response to my comment regarding Directv's postcard and email offer of an additional 24 months free HD access. This is the exact text of my June 15, 2012 email from Directv. Could you please explain in what manner I am misinterpreting it?
> 
> Hello Valued Customer,
> Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. In addition to having the very best in entertainment, you will be receiving the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS!
> 
> Note "you will be receiving" which is in the future perfect progressive tense meaning it will be an ongoing event.


It does not state in addition to or on top of, it just says free for a 2 year time period. So did you receive it for 2 years? If so then the post card is correct. You will be receiving is not a statement of time but a statement of fact. In fact if you really want to break it down it says you'll be receiving HD service and it will be free for 2 years. To make your interpretation correct it would need to say somehow that it was from a new date range or have a clause that made it say in addition to another promotion.

If it was intended to be an extension it would have been very clear on that. This information was the same information that was sent out when you originally, or should have been, when you received it. If they wanted to extend it for everyone then everyone would just be eligible for it again so when you called in you would get it without any issues like you did originally.


----------



## studechip

Shades228 said:


> It does not state in addition to or on top of, it just says free for a 2 year time period. So did you receive it for 2 years? If so then the post card is correct. You will be receiving is not a statement of time but a statement of fact. In fact if you really want to break it down it says you'll be receiving HD service and it will be free for 2 years. To make your interpretation correct it would need to say somehow that it was from a new date range or have a clause that made it say in addition to another promotion.
> 
> *If it was intended to be an extension it would have been very clear on that.* This information was the same information that was sent out when you originally, or should have been, when you received it. If they wanted to extend it for everyone then everyone would just be eligible for it again so when you called in you would get it without any issues like you did originally.


If the cards and emails, sent over many months and more than once to at least me, weren't for an extension, it should have said *that* clearly. They knew about the confusing nature of them in February when I told the office of the president about it, yet they continued to send them out over the next several months!


----------



## Shades228

studechip said:


> If the cards and emails, sent over many months and more than once to at least me, weren't for an extension, it should have said *that* clearly. They knew about the confusing nature of them in February when I told the office of the president about it, yet they continued to send them out over the next several months!


Just because you find them confusing does not mean that they will be changed. As with anything a company sends out it will go through the legal teams and make sure that it's legally accurate. As a general rule, for almost every company, all communications that go out are written for a Jr High level education.

They are very clear in what this is if you just read it and not make assumptions on word interpretations. However we read what we want to and hear what we want to. You want this to mean that it's an extension so that's how you choose to interpret it.


----------



## davring

Shades228 said:


> As a general rule, for almost every company, all communications that go out are written for a Jr High level education.
> 
> They are very clear in what this is if you just read it and not make assumptions on word interpretations. However we read what we want to and hear what we want to. You want this to mean that it's an extension so that's how you choose to interpret it.


As one of your cusomers, I find this comment rather offensive. What happened to the customer is always right? You have defended D* dozens of times in this thread, did it ever occur to you to admit that they screwed up and should make good of their offers. There is no excuse for a company of this stature to send out such poorly worded information.


----------



## Shades228

davring said:


> As one of your cusomers, I find this comment rather offensive. What happened to the customer is always right? You have defended D* dozens of times in this thread, did it ever occur to you to admit that they screwed up and should make good of their offers. There is no excuse for a company of this stature to send out such poorly worded information.


So you find it offensive that business's send out communications at a Jr High level intentionally? This has been going on for decades. Read some advertisements or statements and look at the wording used. This is done so that people are not alienated. It also means that things are written simplistically so that confusion is at a minimum. The customer has never always been right. I don't care if you go to a company that used it for it's company slogan. If a customer was unreasonable they were unreasonable. The entire point of that saying is that customer service should do everything reasonable to accommodate their customers. It was never meant as a literal saying and it's only used by people who attempt to manipulate a situation to their favor. If the customer was always right then why would anyone pay for anything. Why would people have to do anything for themselves.

I have stated the facts of what the communication said. I have also said that it was an error and that it was a negative situation that shouldn't have happened. If a communication had gone out that stated "We're extending your promotion" then I would agree with you 100% but it didn't. The communication came out stating the requirements for the promotion again even though it wasn't warranted.

So once again there was not an offer that was extended to anyone. There was not an extension of a prior offer. People who didn't have this promotion did not get the communication. The communication is not stating that there is a new promotion.

Sorry if you feel that I shouldn't post facts because it's a defense of the company. Even if I wasn't an employee I would still understand what the communication stated. I would still understand how it could upset people, and I could understand why people would want it. That wouldn't make me think it was something it isn't though. If you can find a post in this thread where I've stated that people shouldn't be upset, that this wasn't something that shouldn't have happened, or that I think people are stupid for wanting it please let me know.


----------



## studechip

I'm offended by the way you said it, clearly to demean my, and many others, interpretation of the emails and cards. For your information, I was told by the representative from the office of the president that they could indeed see my point about the confusing nature of the message. Like it or not, say it any way you want, Directv is the cause of the confusion, not the customers. If you can't see that, then shame on you.


----------



## bobnielsen

242424 said:


> Yes, once a week I take the cap off my well and scream I want cheaper water.


Don't try that with the septic tank cover without first taking a deep breath!


----------



## Shades228

studechip said:


> I'm offended by the way you said it, clearly to demean my, and many others, interpretation of the emails and cards. For your information, I was told by the representative from the office of the president that they could indeed see my point about the confusing nature of the message. Like it or not, say it any way you want, Directv is the cause of the confusion, not the customers. If you can't see that, then shame on you.


We choose to read things as we want to. You could have read it as things are written that way as to make them simple and not to over think them.

I've stated already that DIRECTV did cause this by sending out the communications in error and it shouldn't have happened. I've also stated that it doesn't make the communication something that it's not.


----------



## bflora

Shades228 said:
 

> It does not state in addition to or on top of, it just says free for a 2 year time period. So did you receive it for 2 years? If so then the post card is correct. You will be receiving is not a statement of time but a statement of fact. In fact if you really want to break it down it says you'll be receiving HD service and it will be free for 2 years. To make your interpretation correct it would need to say somehow that it was from a new date range or have a clause that made it say in addition to another promotion.
> 
> If it was intended to be an extension it would have been very clear on that. This information was the same information that was sent out when you originally, or should have been, when you received it. If they wanted to extend it for everyone then everyone would just be eligible for it again so when you called in you would get it without any issues like you did originally.


I think it is time for an English lesson. (Yes I have a degree in English form Notre Dame class of '75). If it pertained to my present 24 months it would have properly said "you are receiving" (present perfect progressive tense) not "you will be receiving (future perfect progressive tense). Language has meaning and in business written promises must be honored by "honorable" businesses. If Directv sent you a communication that said you will be continuing the job you know and love for 24 months would you really take this as a termination notice since you have already worked for them for 24 months?


----------



## Shades228

bflora said:


> I think it is time for an English lesson. (Yes I have a degree in English form Notre Dame class of '75). If it pertained to my present 24 months it would have properly said "you are receiving" (present perfect progressive tense) not "you will be receiving (future perfect progressive tense). Language has meaning and in business written promises must be honored by "honorable" businesses.


Are you stating that you did not receive a credit after receiving the communication and that the total amount of credits did not meet or exceed the number 24? Your lesson is incomplete as the future perfect progressive tense just means that a continuous action will be completed in the future.

So the only way that it would not have been grammatically correct is if you received that communication and then did not receive a credit afterwards. This then would make it a clearly heinous case of grammar violation in which they might reply "Their, There, They're".


----------



## studechip

Shades228 said:


> *Are you stating that you did not receive a credit after receiving the communication and that the total amount of credits did not meet or exceed the number 24?* Your lesson is incomplete as the future perfect progressive tense just means that a continuous action will be completed in the future.
> 
> So the only way that it would not have been grammatically correct is if you received that communication and then did not receive a credit afterwards. This then would make it a clearly heinous case of grammar violation in which they might reply "Their, There, They're".


There have been MANY posts of customers calling and only being offered $5/month for three months. Some have gotten more, some have gotten an additional 24. I understand you feel the need to defend Directv, but you are off base here.


----------



## bflora

Shades228 said:


> Are you stating that you did not receive a credit after receiving the communication and that the total amount of credits did not meet or exceed the number 24? Your lesson is incomplete as the future perfect progressive tense just means that a continuous action will be completed in the future.
> 
> So the only way that it would not have been grammatically correct is if you received that communication and then did not receive a credit afterwards. This then would make it a clearly heinous case of grammar violation in which they might reply "Their, There, They're".


I did not receive a credit after receiving the communication. Present perfect progressive is an action that began in the past and continues into the present. Future perfect progressive must begin in the future and continue onward. "you will be receiving" cannot refer to an action that began in the past. Also you did not respond to my question regarding if Directv sent you a communication stating you will be continuing in the job you know and love for 24 months would you really take this as a termination notice since you have already worked for them for the past 24 months? And by the way, what do homonyms have to do with with this discussion?


----------



## Shades228

studechip said:


> There have been MANY posts of customers calling and only being offered $5/month for three months. Some have gotten more, some have gotten an additional 24. I understand you feel the need to defend Directv, but you are off base here.


You misconstrued the response to be relevant to your situation. The post was in response to bflora's use of an English grammatical rule. I never said that people would be eligible for said discount again. The rule he stated is that something will continue and be resolved in the future.

Again it's not a defense to state a fact. It's just a fact I don't have to defend DIRECTV as there's no reason to. What I'm doing, in this specific instance, is not for the benefit of people who have already made up their minds. It's to just let people who get to this thread by a search engine to know what really happened. Do I think that those people will be happy? No but they will at least have an understanding of what did in fact happen. I've stated this shouldn't have happened but I also won't harp on the fact because it can't be changed.



bflora said:


> I did not receive a credit after receiving the communication. Present perfect progressive is an action that began in the past and continues into the present. Future perfect progressive must begin in the future and continue onward. "you will be receiving" cannot refer to an action that began in the past. Also you did not respond to my question regarding the meaning of "you will be continuing to work etc. meaning you are terminated".


You edited your post so I didn't reply to it as I was replying to the original.

I fail to see how it cannot refer to an action that started in the past. If I gave you a dollar a month for a year and stated you will receive a dollar for 24 months I could stop in 12 months and be factually correct.

You used the word continuing did DIRECTV? If they told me that I would be doing the job I know and love for 24 months I would automatically ask what happens in month 25 as that's contractual language.


----------



## studechip

Shades228 said:


> You misconstrued the response to be relevant to your situation. The post was in response to bflora's use of an English grammatical rule. I never said that people would be eligible for said discount again. The rule he stated is that something will continue and be resolved in the future.
> 
> Again it's not a defense to state a fact. It's just a fact I don't have to defend DIRECTV as there's no reason to. What I'm doing, in this specific instance, is not for the benefit of people who have already made up their minds. It's to just let people who get to this thread by a search engine to know what really happened. Do I think that those people will be happy? No but they will at least have an understanding of what did in fact happen. I've stated this shouldn't have happened but I also won't harp on the fact because it can't be changed.
> 
> You edited your post so I didn't reply to it as I was replying to the original.
> 
> I fail to see how it cannot refer to an action that started in the past. If I gave you a dollar a month for a year and stated you will receive a dollar for 24 months I could stop in 12 months and be factually correct.
> 
> You used the word continuing did DIRECTV? If they told me that I would be doing the job I know and love for 24 months I would automatically ask what happens in month 25 as that's contractual language.


I misconstrued nothing. Clearly you can't accept the facts here. That's okay, you don't have to. I don't have to respond to your blindness anymore.


----------



## bflora

Shades228 said:


> You misconstrued the response to be relevant to your situation. The post was in response to bflora's use of an English grammatical rule. I never said that people would be eligible for said discount again. The rule he stated is that something will continue and be resolved in the future.
> 
> Again it's not a defense to state a fact. It's just a fact I don't have to defend DIRECTV as there's no reason to. What I'm doing, in this specific instance, is not for the benefit of people who have already made up their minds. It's to just let people who get to this thread by a search engine to know what really happened. Do I think that those people will be happy? No but they will at least have an understanding of what did in fact happen. I've stated this shouldn't have happened but I also won't harp on the fact because it can't be changed.
> 
> You edited your post so I didn't reply to it as I was replying to the original.
> 
> I fail to see how it cannot refer to an action that started in the past. If I gave you a dollar a month for a year and stated you will receive a dollar for 24 months I could stop in 12 months and be factually correct.
> 
> You used the word continuing did DIRECTV? If they told me that I would be doing the job I know and love for 24 months I would automatically ask what happens in month 25 as that's contractual language.


"Will receive" is not the same as "will be receiving". In regards to "month 25" would this month be month 25 or 25 months from now?


----------



## Shades228

studechip said:


> I misconstrued nothing. Clearly you can't accept the facts here. That's okay, you don't have to. I don't have to respond to your blindness anymore.





bflora said:


> "Will receive" is not the same as "will be receiving". In regards to "month 25" would this month be month 25 or 25 months from now?


Ok keep believing what you want and let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## 242424

I can help some posters in this thread.



> Never argue with an idiot, they'll drag you down to their level and beat you with experience


----------



## rakstr

dpeters11 said:


> Do you also haggle at the grocery store? With the water company?


Actually I do haggle at the grocery store  In the "back of store" butcher/fish counter!! They typically break stuff down in the early evening and if you're there while they are taking things in the display case off ice, ... you can get some good discounts, if you ask (NICELY with no expectations), no one else is around, AND have a cart load of other stuff!

That said, I agree with your intent here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goober22

Wow, such anger here.

But ANYWAY........

Lost my free HD this month. Emailed CS and asked about it on Sunday morn. I said I did receive an email and a postcard last month saying I was getting it for 2 years. I left it at that.

I received a reply Sun evening saying it was forwarded to a specialist. Early Monday morning I received a reply. In part it said:


> I understand you have concerns about a credit towards the cost of Advanced Receiver - HD missing from your account. DIRECTV stands behind its offers and we always work diligently to ensure customers receive all credits due to them. I carefully reviewed your account and confirmed that you have received all 24 $10.00 credits due to you under the offer added in 06/10. With this great offer, you were able to save $240.00! Since this offer has now expired, the credit has stopped applying.
> 
> *In reviewing your account, I do show that you are indeed eligible for another 24 months of free Advanced Receiver - HD service, for another valuable savings of $240.00, as we do appreciate your continued support! DIRECTV stands behind its offers and we're happy to add this offer back to your account.* The changes to your account will be reflected on your next DIRECTV bill, or you can see them immediately by signing into your DIRECTV account online at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Recent Activity" on the Account Overview page.


I checked my account and I do have the credit applied again. Satisfied.


----------



## bflora

goober22 said:


> Wow, such anger here.
> 
> But ANYWAY........
> 
> Lost my free HD this month. Emailed CS and asked about it on Sunday morn. I said I did receive an email and a postcard last month saying I was getting it for 2 years. I left it at that.
> 
> I received a reply Sun evening saying it was forwarded to a specialist. Early Monday morning I received a reply. In part it said:
> 
> I checked my account and I do have the credit applied again. Satisfied.


This is what Directv should do for all to whom they sent cards and/or emails with this offer, but without the customers having to jump through additional hoops. Note they did say they will honor their offer, tacitly admitting the offer was for an additional 24 months. I have been with Directv since 1995 and my bill is about $200 per month. It's not the money ($10 per month) that bothers me, it's the principle of honoring an offer. As per the anger--it's frustration not anger.


----------



## Mauiguy

Yesterday I got the statement showing that i had lost the credit. I had received an email last month saying I would contnue to receive the credit for another two years, and I also got a postcard in the mail saying exactly the same thing.

A call to customer service got the answer that those emails and post cards were a mistake as has been stated here before. So rather than fight with them I shut down auto pay, and paperless billing.

I will send them a check peiodically to make sure they pay an employee to open and post the credit to my account. Other times I will pay electronically for my convenience.

When I originally signed up for the offer I understood it was 24 months if I complied with their requirements. I did and so did they. Now they change, and so do I. No hard feelings...


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I just called in and got it reinstated for another 24 months. They also gave me an additional $10.00 off a month for 6 months for being a "loyal customer" .

I would hope that in another two years the HD access fee will be gone altogether, although thats what we said two years ago when we first got the discounts.


----------



## bobnielsen

Instead of fighting it, I downgraded from Choice Extra to Entertainment and knocked $14/month off my bill. I looked at the channels I would lose and realized I rarely looked at any of them.


----------



## Camborita

I called today after losing my $10 HD credit last month and asked (politely) if there was anything which could be done about my bill. The front line CSR transferred me to another group (which I believe was some sort of promotions team). The lady in that group first asked if I was maintaining auto bill pay, which I confirmed I was. She then researched my account, came back and said that the 24 months for the HD credit was up, so she could not reinstate it.

I asked (again politely) if there were any other offers or promotions which were available to help with my bill and was offered a base package credit of $10/month for 6 months. I was also offered 3 months of free Starz which I took as well.

Credit for the base package credit showed up as:
08/06/2012 CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC - $10/6mosCredit ($10.00) 

So, my offer was not a good as others, but better than some have received. I also had just recently taken advantage of a free DVR upgrade (which triggered a new 2 year committment), so this may be why I was unable to get as much of a credit as others have received.

In any case, at least I got my bill back down for another 6 months and so am satisfied with the outcome. All told, took about 15 minutes on the phone.


----------



## lesz

Camborita said:


> I asked (again politely) if there were any other offers or promotions which were available to help with my bill and was offered a base package credit of $10/month for 6 months. I was also offered 3 months of free Starz which I took as well.
> 
> Credit for the base package credit showed up as:
> 08/06/2012 CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC - $10/6mosCredit ($10.00)
> 
> In any case, at least I got my bill back down for another 6 months and so am satisfied with the outcome. All told, took about 15 minutes on the phone.


The disadvantage, I think, of getting a credit that is not identified as "free HD" is that it may be harder, when that credit expires, to get it renewed. Those who have gotten a renewal of a credit that is designated as "free HD" will be able to request a continuation of what they have been getting for 3 or 4 years, but those who are getting a general billing credit may have to jump through more hoops to get it renewed.


----------



## lesz

Shades228 said:


> Ok keep believing what you want and let me know how that works out for you.


I'm fairly confident that much of the negative reaction that you get to your posts comes, not necessarily from any information that you are trying to impart, but, instead, from the way that your posts come delivered with a clearly condescending tone and a large dose of arrogance.


----------



## Camborita

lesz said:


> The disadvantage, I think, of getting a credit that is not identified as "free HD" is that it may be harder, when that credit expires, to get it renewed. Those who have gotten a renewal of a credit that is designated as "free HD" will be able to request a continuation of what they have been getting for 3 or 4 years, but those who are getting a general billing credit may have to jump through more hoops to get it renewed.


You're probably right, I just didn't have the time to play CSR roulette and hope for a better outcome. :sure:


----------



## renbutler

My free HD expired on 8/6. I called to see if I could extend it, and the retentions CSR quickly offered to extend it for a year. 

I never received any postcard or email or anything regarding the expiring HD.

(I also asked for a deal on ST, which I've had for about 10 years. Got ST+MAX for about half price.)


----------



## Alan Gordon

I finally got around to calling. I would not have bothered had it not been for the fact that I believe DirecTV SHOULD honor the mistake with those of us who received something (postcard, etc.).

I was offered $10 off for 24 months with a two year agreement. I took it...

~Alan


----------



## SParker

When they reupped me for 2 more years they didn't mention a 2 yr contract. Hopefully that isn't the case.


----------



## Alan Gordon

"SParker" said:


> When they reupped me for 2 more years they didn't mention a 2 yr contract. Hopefully that isn't the case.


I was not offered free HD. I was given $10 off for 24 months.

I was sent to the verification department where it was recorded that I agreed to 24 months.

~Alan


----------



## SParker

Ahh must be now in order to get delicious credits they require 2 yr agreements. Can't blame them I guess.


----------



## CliffV

I called last Friday to renew my free HD for 2 years. The regular CSR said she needed authorization to do that. She put me on hold for 2 minutes then came back on the line and told me that I was renewed for 2 years.

No extension of contract was mentioned.


----------



## jdmac29

I called today and got mine extended for 12 more months. I have to pay the extra $10 this month but at least I can save that much for a year before they go up on us again.


----------



## DodgerKing

When my renewed free HD did not post last month I called them and they told me it will post on the 18th of each month. Just checked online and it did post.

Not only am I getting another 24 months of free HD, I am also getting an extension of my 12 months of $10 off my base package and they credited me another $10 because they forgot to post it last month. Now my statement is showing -$30. 

Nice


----------



## Holydoc

Well when I checked my bill this month, I did not have the $10 credit. This was after we had called last month about this credit and was told it would be reinstated. 

So we called DIRECTV again and was immediately told our 24month credit had expired but they could offer us $10 for one year. We read them the email that we had received (it is quoted many times in the above posts) and asked them if they agreed that the offer is for 24 additional months. The nice CSR agreed but said she could not correct it and would get us in touch with Promotions. We went through the same discussion with promotions who had us read them the email word-for-word. After reading the email she reinstated our 24month discount. This is how it reads on our bill online:

08/19/2012 XXXXXXXX____ Advanced Receiver-HD - 24mosFreeHDAcc ($10.00) ($1.32) 

Just seems odd that we had to call two separate months to get this credit again. Though I know it is playing CSR roulette, it may help if you quote to them the email/postcard in its entirety and have them interpret it to you. If it is worded in such a way that they agree it implies you should receive 2 more years free HD, then they will probably make it happen like they did for me.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## DennisMileHi

I hadn't visited this thread for a long time. My HD $10 credit expired in July. So, this morning, I called D* and asked if they could reinstate it. The CSR told me she could not do that but would transfer me to another dept who could.. I think it is promotions. 

Well, after checking, they said they did not have the ability to extend the HD credit, BUT they could offer me either a 24 month $10 credit off my base package (CHOICE XTRA) OR a 12 month credit of $20. Go figure! I took the 12 month $20 credit which does include a 12 month commitment. If I cancel, I have to pay $10 for every month of an early cancellation. 

So, I plan to call back again in 12 months. After reading the last few posts of this thread, I continue to be amazed how D* has so many different ways of doing things. You would think there would be more consistency. I've been a customer since 2001.

Just checked my account. Here is the entry:

CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC - $20/12mos/Agree	($20.00)	$0.00


----------



## Buckeye3d

I just noticed today that my free HD credit expired 2 months ago. I also received the email and postcard so I hadn't been watching my bill very closely. I called up and talked to a nice woman in the retention department. I simply explained the situation politely and she added the 24 month credit back to my account and credited me for the 2 months I didn't get it. I also got 3 free months on Showtime. I wish we didn't have to jump through these hoops but I'm happy with the end result.


----------



## prospect60

That was unexpectedly pleasant conversation -- free HD expired August 18. Must have had the same nice lady as Buckeye3D. After a generally rotten day from the time the alarm went off, I just knew this was going to be a root canal experience, but after about 15 minutes on hold and the usually ID confirmation.......

---My Free HD for 2 years expired recently. I'm still on autopay and subscribed to Premier, is there a way to reapply my High Definition discount?

Let me check. I think we can do that, sure let's renew you for Free HD for another 24 months. Wow, it looks like you've been with us for a long time. Anything else I can do for you tonight?

--- Hmmmm. Yep, been with Direct since summer 1994. Are there any other promotions I qualify for?

Well, are you interested in Football?

-- College!

Ohh, I guess you are interested in Sunday Ticket. We do have an HBO promotion $5 off for 6 months?

-- No not interested in the NFL for now, but thank you for the HBO offer.

You're welcome. Have a wonderful evening and let us know if there's anything else we can do.

-- Thanks a lot. Good Night!


------------------
Afterwards I felt all warm, fuzzy, and loved just like being swaddled by a Disney CSR.


----------



## akw4572

Mine expired this month, and I just called. Got a $5 credit for six months, and they said to call back on 9/1 to see if I qualified for more. I'm a bit confused, and a bit perturbed to say the least. Still on autopay, and out of contract.


----------



## the future is now

i called in to ask for an extension to the HD credit i have been getting these last two years. they told me they can give me $10 off my base package for 1 year but no credit for HD access. the rep told me that she will transfer me to another department to see if they can do it but she could not. meanwhile, she tried to get me to sign up NFL Sunday Ticket. i told her thanks but no thanks, the only sports package i get is MLB Extra Innings. $200 for six to eight Niner games i will miss is not worth it, IMO. if they get far than every game will be on free anyways. next department guy tells me he can't extend the HD credit either and offers me the same $10 off base package for 1 year. _catch this time was i had to go paperless._ i took the offer and will call in one years time to try and get another extension.


----------



## MISpat

Was just offered the same $20 credit for 1 year with a new 1 year commitment like others here. Before calling, I didn't really like that deal but once I had it in front of me, it sounded pretty appealing. Yeah it's for only 1 year but I get the full amount much sooner  I'm not going anywhere for now, so the additional year is no big deal. I just hope locking in for another year doesn't negatively affect an offer on an HR34 when I look to get that around 6 months down the road.


----------



## satking

I just upgraded equipment for parents after using the directv tivo unit for past 5-7 years. I did not request credits but was offered $20 for programming and $8 for dvr fee for 12 months along with sunday ticket. I took it.

I had intended to increase the programming package and request the HD credit for next 24 months if I sign them up for autopay. I was afraid that I would not get the other credits if I asked for HD fee credits. 

Do they still offer HD credit with autopay if you didn't have it previously or will the other credits disqualify me now?


----------



## sdicomp

RACJ2 said:


> I called my electric company and they wouldn't give me a discount either. So I switched to another electric provider.


Did they send you a card in the mail, promising discounts?


----------



## sdicomp

Shades228 said:


> Just because you find them confusing does not mean that they will be changed. As with anything a company sends out it will go through the legal teams and make sure that it's legally accurate. As a general rule, for almost every company, all communications that go out are written for a Jr High level education.
> 
> They are very clear in what this is if you just read it and not make assumptions on word interpretations. However we read what we want to and hear what we want to. You want this to mean that it's an extension so that's how you choose to interpret it.


Attitudes like this WILL cost D* customers!


----------



## jimmie57

My 24 months ran out in June. I called about it and was told they could not do it but would transfer me to someone that probably could fix me up. The lady I was transferred to told me she could do it for 12 months and in 12 months I could call back and they would probably do it again.

I am certainly for promotions to get new customers but the "Free for Life" for new customers when this came out was just way out there. Most promotions are short time. If you figure $10 per month for the length of time I have been with them and probably will be in the future it is a HUGE amount and to me it is just not the thing to do.
DTV lost subscribers in the USA in the last quarter for the first time in many years. This promotion upset me more than anything has since I have been with them and I have seen some really nasty posts about this on here and the DTV forum.

On the opposite side of the coin, they do try to work with you with cutting down on your bill if you call them. Quite often they will give you some type of promotion that is going on and I appreciate them doing that.


----------



## midd

I just called. No luck with the free HD. Never had it before so figured I would try. Even asked about any offers for the HR-34 receiver. Still $399. I'll try another time.


----------



## Kevin F

"midd" said:


> I just called. No luck with the free HD. Never had it before so figured I would try. Even asked about any offers for the HR-34 receiver. Still $399. I'll try another time.


Did you speak to a regular CSR or a retention CSR? The latter has much more "power."

Kevin


----------



## WebTraveler

when you re-sign up for this does it extend any commitment? I do not want to extend just in case I do need to switch because of the (lack of) the Pac 12 Network.


----------



## The Merg

"WebTraveler" said:


> when you re-sign up for this does it extend any commitment? I do not want to extend just in case I do need to switch because of the (lack of) the Pac 12 Network.


The free HD discount does not have a commitment. Basically, only new hardware gets you a commitment extension

- Merg


----------



## midd

I said cancel at the main menu. And then was on hold for about 5 minutes before speaking to someone.



Kevin F said:


> Did you speak to a regular CSR or a retention CSR? The latter has much more "power."
> 
> Kevin


----------



## etexlady

I have the Premier package but have been seriously thinking about dropping down to Choice Ultimate, keeping HBO and HD Extra pack. I would lose the Sports Pack but don't watch any of them anyway so no big loss to me. There does not seem to be much in the way of promotions for anyone with the Premier package since you have just about all they offer anyway. Anyone have experience with downgrading from Premier? What were you offered?


----------



## chevyguy559

My credit had expired in July, so my August statement had the credit missing, and I had to call in due to my Whole Home being removed from my account during my Movers Deal, so I just happend to ask about the credit and the girl did some looking and she gave me another 24 months  I'm happy!


----------



## txfeinbergs

etexlady said:


> I have the Premier package but have been seriously thinking about dropping down to Choice Ultimate, keeping HBO and HD Extra pack. I would lose the Sports Pack but don't watch any of them anyway so no big loss to me. There does not seem to be much in the way of promotions for anyone with the Premier package since you have just about all they offer anyway. Anyone have experience with downgrading from Premier? What were you offered?


They will offer you all kinds of discounts to keep the Premier package. Usually $5 off X movie channel, $5 off Y movie channel, etc. You can get up to about $30 off for 6 months to stay with premier.


----------



## etexlady

txfeinbergs said:


> They will offer you all kinds of discounts to keep the Premier package. Usually $5 off X movie channel, $5 off Y movie channel, etc. You can get up to about $30 off for 6 months to stay with premier.


Why would they offer to discount one or more of the movie channels when they are already part of the package anyway? It's not an option for me to drop one or the other movie channel with Premier. I wish they would offer to discount one or more of the DVRs or free HD for a year or more, etc. I guess I'll never know until I ask.


----------



## MizzouTiger

My HD Access credit expired last month. My current HBO promotion was expiring today, so I thought I would use that as a reason to call in and see what could possibly be done to reinstate my HD access credit. I went straight to retention and told the CSR that I wanted to cancel HBO. He asked why and I just told him that we normally subscribe to Starz and just couldn't afford to keep HBO now that my promotion was over. He immediately told me that since I am a long time customer with an excellent account, he could offer me $5 off Starz and $5 off HBO for 6 months. He also said that he could give me a $10 credit for HD Access for 1 year. I took it and told him I very much appreciated his help. I was all prepared to ask for the credit, but he offered it on his own unsolicited. So, I'm happy again for now.


----------



## davring

Wanting to avoid a phone call and explain the HD access credit extension request to an uninformed CSR I emailed my request. The following is their response:

Mr. XXX, it is customers like you who have supported us from the beginning, which has contributed to our success. With this, through all available ways, we want to extend our appreciation to tenured customers. A tenured DIRECTV customer, such as yourself can easily accumulate more promotional offers throughout the lifetime of their DIRECTV account than a new customer would when they first sign up.

We want to talk to you on these offers we have on the account, specifically on the HD Access credit, since this concern is best addressed over the phone. Please call us at 800-531-5000 between 8:00 AM to 1:00 AM, so that one our highly trained customer service representatives can help you get the programming you are looking for at the best possible price. I assure you that we work with our customers to find a solution that best fits their needs. 

I was hoping, after nearly 16 years, it might be a simple request, I suppose I should call in the morning


----------



## MISpat

The Merg said:


> The free HD discount does not have a commitment. Basically, only new hardware gets you a commitment extension
> 
> - Merg


Unless you take the $20 off per month for 12 months... they extend you 1 year for that (or at least that's what I've seen everyone here reporting, as well as what I got).
Have they not usually offered discounts for extending the commitment period in the past?


----------



## Shades228

MISpat said:


> Unless you take the $20 off per month for 12 months... they extend you 1 year for that (or at least that's what I've seen everyone here reporting, as well as what I got).
> Have they not usually offered discounts for extending the commitment period in the past?


Agreements have always been tied to equipment, movers program, and coming back offers. This year they have added agreements to certain promotions as well.


----------



## dpeters11

"Shades228" said:


> Agreements have always been tied to equipment, movers program, and coming back offers. This year they have added agreements to certain promotions as well.


I don't expect to get anything with a contract, but are they consecutive or concurrent if someone is already under contract for doing something like getting a DVR?


----------



## Shades228

dpeters11 said:


> I don't expect to get anything with a contract, but are they consecutive or concurrent if someone is already under contract for doing something like getting a DVR?


Agreements go the duration of the time frame from the date the get applied. Promotional discounts apply the agreement the date it's accepted, and equipment applies them the date that it's activated. Agreement end dates are based on the date of the last agreement that has applied.


----------



## lparsons21

etexlady said:


> Why would they offer to discount one or more of the movie channels when they are already part of the package anyway? It's not an option for me to drop one or the other movie channel with Premier. I wish they would offer to discount one or more of the DVRs or free HD for a year or more, etc. I guess I'll never know until I ask.


The why and what of discounts is a real crap shoot. For all the posts talking about the official line, it really isn't that at all. It depends on your account. What level of programming, how long you've been with them, what unpublished promos are available when you call, the mood of the CSR, your approach to them and then there's the magic 8 ball!

I'm still under contract and recently called to drop from Premier to Xtra with no premiums as my bill had gotten a bit out of hand. When the dust settled after the call, the bill went down to about $8 more than Xtra w/no Premiums and I kept Premier. It is a mix of different discounts with varying lengths of time up to 6 months.

There are lots of reports of the same for most that have called to drop from Premier, not at all uncommon.

But as with all discounts, YMMV!


----------



## JGL

I just got off the phone with a 2nd line CSR, and finally got $10 off for 2 years, but it's no longer an HD Access credit. It's coming off my base package.
I've been a customer since the USSB days, and subscribed to Premier for a majority of those years, and they still made me fight for the credit.
They told me that the email and postcard I received wasn't an offer for an additional 2 years of HD Access credit, just a "reminder" of what I needed to do to keep the credit (which ended for me in June, so why send it out then? They couldn't wrap their heads around that one).
I was offered $10 off for 6 months or $10 off for 24 months with a new 2 year commitment. 
Didn't like those options, so ask for someone else that might be able to help. She got her supervisor on the line and after a lot of back and forth on the interpretation of the email and postcard, she agreed to give me $10 off for 2 years with no commitment.
I asked about getting a HR34 and was quoted full price of $399 and $49 install. No love there.
It seems DirectTV has too many departments with their own sets of rules. It depends on who you talk to. It really is a crap shoot as to what offer you may get.


----------



## MISpat

dpeters11 said:


> I don't expect to get anything with a contract, but are they consecutive or concurrent if someone is already under contract for doing something like getting a DVR?


They told me the other night that if I had 6 months left on a contract (for example) and I then got equipment which required a 2 year contract, it would be 2 years from that date. In other words, the 2 years would not be tacked onto the remaining 6 months on the previous contract.


----------



## Arative

My credit expired, just called up, got $10 off for 12 months.


----------



## sooner02

Mine expired. I called and was offered $5 off for 24 months as well as $10 off for 12 months IF I enrolled in paperless billing. I went ahead and did it, but not sure if it was a great deal or not.


----------



## jappleboy

Free HD well i see i am not the only one taking a hit on my bill. I to called to to see why my bill went up $10, told the guy that i been with you 9 years. So the guy took off $10 for 1 year and $10 more for the package price $20 i can deal with that it will pay for my HBO.


----------



## 69hokie

I got the two year free hd service when they offered the lifetime free service to new subscribers about two years ago like many others as a long term subscriber. In June this year I received an email indicating I was being automatically extended an additional two years, thanking me for my continued patronage. I was not given the free service after June and was being charged the $10 for July and August. I called and the CSR indicated the "promotion" had expired, but that she would go on and give me the two year credit for hd service. She didn't seem to know anything about the email I received. Apparently the email generator doesn't talk to the billing department about these emailed committments.

Edit...my credit is showing up against the package cost and not the HD service as it did before.


----------



## specialkd24

I had called last month and they only offered the $10 credit for 6 months, but told me I could call back after that. I took it.

Bill came yesterday and there was no credit. So I called back and they apoligized and gave me $10 credit for 12 months.

Go figure.


----------



## Floyd

I looked at my September statement and the 24-mo Free HD Acess credit was missing, so I called and "billing" advised me that my 24 months were expired. She offered me a $5/mo discount for 3 months. I told her that I had received the postcard that said I would receive the discount. She couldn't offer any more than the $5, so she transferred me to the "Customer Experience Dept". They gave me $10 off for 12 months, and stressed that it was a temporary offer. We can only hope that the HD fee will be dropped, or that this credit can be extended.


----------



## ccrowe3

Floyd said:


> I looked at my September statement and the 24-mo Free HD Acess credit was missing, so I called and "billing" advised me that my 24 months were expired. She offered me a $5/mo discount for 3 months. I told her that I had received the postcard that said I would receive the discount. She couldn't offer any more than the $5, so she transferred me to the "Customer Experience Dept". They gave me $10 off for 12 months, and stressed that it was a temporary offer. We can only hope that the HD fee will be dropped, or that this credit can be extended.


Or we can slowly realize that this was just a promotion to compete with Dish, which started free HD for life at about the same time, and hid the HD fee in their inflated receiver fees. On another note, I called up and they gave me free DVR service for a year and $5 off for 6 months. Close enough.


----------



## rta53

Last year around the time folks were getting the HD credit for 24 months I called to see if I could join in on the fun. I was told that the $10/month for 24 months was not available but that I could get $20/month for 12 months. Worked for me. So this year I tried again and after a couple of attempts I was able to get the $20 credit extended for another year.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Add one more to the crowd. The $10 credit dropped off my bill this month. I had a real fight with the CSR but the best I could get was $5 off a month for 6 months, plus $5 off HBO for 6 months (I wasn't planning on keeping HBO). Now I'll to fight all over again in 6 months.

Not a happy camper today.


----------



## satking

Based on the responses lately, it looks like the Free HD credit is dead. I was going to call and try to get HD credit in exchange for auto-payment from my visa. I normally don't allow a company to deduct from my account for payment without me initiating the payment each month. It would have been worth it for $10 savings.

Has anyone been able to successfully get HD credit lately? I know they are giving credit not designated as HD credit. If credit is an HD credit, I can potentially stack other credits in the future.


----------



## Bob Coxner

satking said:


> Based on the responses lately, it looks like the Free HD credit is dead. I was going to call and try to get HD credit in exchange for auto-payment from my visa. I normally don't allow a company to deduct from my account for payment without me initiating the payment each month. It would have been worth it for $10 savings.
> 
> Has anyone been able to successfully get HD credit lately? I know they are giving credit not designated as HD credit. If credit is an HD credit, I can potentially stack other credits in the future.


I'm with you on allowing companies to access my accounts. What I do is to pay a month in advance so there's never any need for them to pull a charge. Next I created a virtual credit card (BofA, Citi and maybe others offer them) with a $10 limit. I used that as the card on file with DirecTV. If I ever decide to leave DirecTV I don't have to worry since all they have on file is a card with a $10 limit. As long as I keep paying one month in advance the card is never accessed by them.

You don't have to pay 30 days in advance. I think they charge credit cards the same day the bill is created. So, if you pay a couple of days before that day, you're ok.

That worked for the past 2 years. Now it's become a battle to get the discount even with autopay. If you're new to the $10 credit it should work easily for you.

If you don't use the BofA or Citi you can also get prepaid credit cards at places like Walmart. Get one with a minimal amount on it and see if that will work with DirecTV.


----------



## jimmie57

I have had Auto Bill Pay forever for this and a couple of my other bills.
I also use the Paperless Billing.
Each of the companies send me an email in advance of when they take out the money that shows the charges and the date that it will happen.
I have not had any problems with that so far.

The last time I called for the HD discount they told me they would do it. When I got the next bill it was indeed a reduction of the "Package" price and did not mention HD.
I am OK with that as long as it lowers my bill.


----------



## jdspencer

Are the new customers that got the HD for life when they initially signed up still getting it?

I'm going to speculate that next year when the rates are adjusted that this $10 charge will go away. Of course, it will just be incorporated into increases across the board.


----------



## scb2k

satking said:


> Based on the responses lately, it looks like the Free HD credit is dead. I was going to call and try to get HD credit in exchange for auto-payment from my visa. I normally don't allow a company to deduct from my account for payment without me initiating the payment each month. It would have been worth it for $10 savings.
> 
> Has anyone been able to successfully get HD credit lately? I know they are giving credit not designated as HD credit. If credit is an HD credit, I can potentially stack other credits in the future.


I was able to get it added back to my account by talking to customer retention. The CSR was very nice and said, I will go ahead and add the Free HD for 24 months ($10 credit). This credit was on top of the $5 for 24 months another regular representative gave me. I was upset that the credit would not say FREE HD in my bill and it would be harder for me to add it again in 24 months. Now it's listed as is..


----------



## ATARI

scb2k said:


> I was able to get it added back to my account by talking to customer retention. The CSR was very nice and said, I will go ahead and add the Free HD for 24 months ($10 credit). This credit was on top of the $5 for 24 months another regular representative gave me. I was upset that the credit would not say FREE HD in my bill and it would be harder for me to add it again in 24 months. Now it's listed as is..


You seem to be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## wxman

My original $10 off/month expired last month. Was only able to get $5 off/month this time around. Better than nothing!


----------



## Bob Coxner

Spoke to Retention and was able to get $10 off for 12 months. Guess I'll have to go through the hassle again in a year.


----------



## Bambler

With the amount of money DirecTV loses to "retention" and cancellation calls, maybe it's high time they address the root of the problem? Oh, high programming costs? Yeah right. Say one thing, do another.


----------



## latinkreationz

My 24 month HD credit ended this month. I called retentions and was offered $15 credit for 12 months with no contract extension. I took it for now. I'll revisit this situation next year.


----------



## dpeters11

I'm checking every month waiting for mine to drop off. Just not sure what I'll do when it does.


----------



## detroitlions

I was a new subscriber in November of 2010 and thought I had the free HD for life until the $10 credit stopped this past month. I found my original confirmation which states:

Free HD Access. At least 1 HD receiver, activation of HD Access and a programming package of CHOICE EXTRA™ and above, MAS ULTRA™ and above, or PREFERRED CHOICE™ are required to maintain the Free HD Access credit. Should you choose to down grade below a qualifying programming package and/or cancel HD service or Auto Bill Pay, the $10 monthly "Free HD Access" credit will be removed from your account and you won't be able to re-enroll.

Going to: http://web.archive.org/web/20101107...DTVAPP/content/hd/highlights?footernavtype=-1 shows smack dab on their website, "Free HD For Life" right when I signed up.

I spoke with retentions today and they too were not sure why it was dropped or if I was still entitled to it. Long story short - they could not add it back in and gave me an $8 / month dvr fee credit for a year. Has any new subscriber in 2010 when they had this promo have the same issue? I'm going to call back in a few months and bring this up with them again.


----------



## Shades228

detroitlions said:


> I was a new subscriber in November of 2010 and thought I had the free HD for life until the $10 credit stopped this past month. I found my original confirmation which states:
> 
> Free HD Access. At least 1 HD receiver, activation of HD Access and a programming package of CHOICE EXTRA™ and above, MAS ULTRA™ and above, or PREFERRED CHOICE™ are required to maintain the Free HD Access credit. Should you choose to down grade below a qualifying programming package and/or cancel HD service or Auto Bill Pay, the $10 monthly "Free HD Access" credit will be removed from your account and you won't be able to re-enroll.
> 
> Going to: http://web.archive.org/web/20101107...DTVAPP/content/hd/highlights?footernavtype=-1 shows smack dab on their website, "Free HD For Life" right when I signed up.
> 
> I spoke with retentions today and they too were not sure why it was dropped or if I was still entitled to it. Long story short - they could not add it back in and gave me an $8 / month dvr fee credit for a year. Has any new subscriber in 2010 when they had this promo have the same issue? I'm going to call back in a few months and bring this up with them again.


Choice Ultimate would have been required if it was back from 2010.


----------



## detroitlions

Shades228 said:


> Choice Ultimate would have been required if it was back from 2010.


I've had Choice Ultimate since I signed up with auto pay. Hopefully they can get this straightened out.


----------



## byrd

It's been a couple weeks since anyone has posted here, but I thought I'd chime in quickly, to share my recent experience....

My 2 year free HD credit expired back at the end of July, but honestly I didn't pay much attention to my bill until this month (I know... shame on me!). So, I've now paid for 4 months of HD access. Also back in July, I had one of my HR24-500's go bad and it had to be replaced (I have the $5.99 monthly protection plan). Within a day or two after activating the replacement receiver, I received a post card in the mail congratulating me on 2 years of free HD access. I assumed that DTV was graciously extending my HD access due to the troubles with my receiver. Now, I actually think that the post card was just a misleading reminder that my free credit was about to expire.

So I called DTV today, explained my situation. The CSR that I spoke with didn't seem too particularly interested in the details. She just acknowledged the expiration of my previous HD credit and asked me to hold to see if they could reapply it. When she came back she said that they could give me the same $10 discount for an additional 12 months starting on my next bill. She said to call back when the new discount expires in a year and I can probably have it extended again... we'll see. 

I suppose I could have fought harder for another 2 year discount, but I was fairly happy that 1 year came so easily, and it seems fairly consistent with some others' experiences. Maybe they are trusting that my tendency to procrastinate will lead me to contact them in 16 months, instead of 12, and they with get me to pay for another 4 months of HD access.


----------



## ATARI

byrd said:


> Maybe they are trusting that my tendency to procrastinate will lead me to contact them in 16 months, instead of 12, and they with get me to pay for another 4 months of HD access.


That's what they are hoping happens to a lot of people.

And then, of course there is the majority of people who don't even know about the HD credit.


----------



## tigerwillow1

I called yesterday to try to lower the monthly bill (free HD expired last month). The retention person, as usual, was cordial, knowledgeable and professional. She explained that the free HD was simply not available at this time. Offered me a 3- month credit and free movie channels for a while, with the possibility of the HD credit again becoming available in the future. I'm a 17 year user and ended up cancelling. In a month or so I'll be able to give an informed comparison of the Dish DVR vs. the HR-22. Between the rising monthly rate and unresponsive DVR I reached the limit of my tolerance.


----------



## dpeters11

And if Dish raises their rates next year, etc?


----------



## tigerwillow1

I expect E* prices to go up next year, and assume D* will have a similar increase. I'm just looking at it over a 2-year horizon. The best that retention could do for me was dropping to the Entertainment package, which would have lowered my 2-year average by 13%. The Dish setup will lower my 2-year average by 41%, or if I include the $50 refer-a-friend bonus, 47%. This is also for a lower package than I have now, but good enough for us. I don't know how to put a dollar value on being liberated from the up to 15 second response to button presses on the remote. After 2 years, I'll look at what's best for the next 2 years.


----------



## drkashner

My free HD ran out with my Dec. bill. I called retention last Fri. and was given an extension for 1 year. She said the 2 years wasn't available anymore, but she could give me 1 year and suggested I call back when my year is up. I've been with them since they were available in my area, I think 17 or 18 years. Mine was the first Directv dish the store sold and I installed it myself.


----------



## 456521

tigerwillow1 said:


> I expect E* prices to go up next year, and assume D* will have a similar increase. I'm just looking at it over a 2-year horizon. The best that retention could do for me was dropping to the Entertainment package, which would have lowered my 2-year average by 13%. The Dish setup will lower my 2-year average by 41%, or if I include the $50 refer-a-friend bonus, 47%. This is also for a lower package than I have now, but good enough for us. I don't know how to put a dollar value on being liberated from the up to 15 second response to button presses on the remote. *After 2 years, I'll look at what's best for the next 2 years*.


And that's exactly how you should look at it. Too many people have some strange emotional attachment to providers. They are just a corporation providing a service and looking to maximize their profits. If a different entity provides what you want for a lower price then it only makes sense to switch.


----------



## n3vino

tigerwillow1 said:


> I expect E* prices to go up next year, and assume D* will have a similar increase. I'm just looking at it over a 2-year horizon. .


let us know what you think of Dish after you've had time to evaluate it, especially the HD quality. Who knows, I might have to jump ship after my two years are up.


----------



## loudo

Like to old saying, "The grass is always greener, on the other side. Until you get there".


----------



## James Long

loudo said:


> Like to old saying, "The grass is always greener, on the other side. Until you get there".


I thought it was "the grass is always greener over the septic tank"?

(Erma Bombeck)


----------



## wideglide36

Just as a heads up to everyone who was promised an extension on their free HD access. Keep an eye on your statements.

On or about June 18, 2012 I called in and was promised another twelve months even though I requested the 24 months that some were getting. I posted in this thread at that time, about my situation.

My last bill shows that the credit is gone. 

I emailed DTV and they said that my free 6 months of HD access was expired and that they couldn't extend it any longer.

I advised them that I was promised 12 months and not 6 months.

Still waiting to hear back from them.

Always something with these guys........


----------



## mdavej

n3vino said:


> let us know what you think of Dish after you've had time to evaluate it, especially the HD quality. Who knows, I might have to jump ship after my two years are up.


I evaluated Dish for a couple of years and was pleasantly surprised by the HD quality. While not the same as DirecTV on paper, in practice you can't really see much difference unless you really look closely. They had a lot more HD than DirecTV as well. So I didn't have to suffer through DirecTV's horrible SD. It was also nice never having to pay a $10 HD fee since it's free for life. I have cable TV now, which beats both Dish and DirecTV in terms of the number of HD channels and picture quality. My HD bitrates average 12-18Mbps, which is higher than I ever had with DirecTV and much higher than Dish. They don't charge extra for HD either.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

mdavej said:


> I evaluated Dish for a couple of years and was pleasantly surprised by the HD quality. While not the same as DirecTV on paper, in practice you can't really see much difference unless you really look closely. They had a lot more HD than DirecTV as well. So I didn't have to suffer through DirecTV's horrible SD. It was also nice never having to pay a $10 HD fee since it's free for life. I have cable TV now, which beats both Dish and DirecTV in terms of the number of HD channels and picture quality. My HD bitrates average 12-18Mbps, which is higher than I ever had with DirecTV and much higher than Dish. They don't charge extra for HD either.


what cable system???

and how much does each DRV and EACH HD box cost??


----------



## loudo

mdavej said:


> I evaluated Dish for a couple of years and was pleasantly surprised by the HD quality. While not the same as DirecTV on paper, in practice you can't really see much difference unless you really look closely. They had a lot more HD than DirecTV as well. So I didn't have to suffer through DirecTV's horrible SD. It was also nice never having to pay a $10 HD fee since it's free for life. I have cable TV now, which beats both Dish and DirecTV in terms of the number of HD channels and picture quality. My HD bitrates average 12-18Mbps, which is higher than I ever had with DirecTV and much higher than Dish. They don't charge extra for HD either.


Not that way around here. They don't charge for it, they just build the HD price into the package (which is higher than DirecTV or Dish, for the equivalent package), charge a lot more than DirecTV for DVR fees and to add additional boxes it is a lot more than the DirecTV or Dish.

They don't offer the (MLB) sports package. They only offer a few premium movie channels in HD.

Several family members have seen how much more HD DirecTV has to offer and ended switching to it from cable.


----------



## dpeters11

"mdavej" said:


> I evaluated Dish for a couple of years and was pleasantly surprised by the HD quality. While not the same as DirecTV on paper, in practice you can't really see much difference unless you really look closely. They had a lot more HD than DirecTV as well. So I didn't have to suffer through DirecTV's horrible SD. It was also nice never having to pay a $10 HD fee since it's free for life. I have cable TV now, which beats both Dish and DirecTV in terms of the number of HD channels and picture quality. My HD bitrates average 12-18Mbps, which is higher than I ever had with DirecTV and much higher than Dish. They don't charge extra for HD either.


The problem with cable is its highly dependent on market. Time Warner here looks horrid, or did about 2 years ago. HD looked almost as bad as full screen DirecTV SD.


----------



## wideglide36

wideglide36 said:


> Just as a heads up to everyone who was promised an extension on their free HD access. Keep an eye on your statements.
> 
> On or about June 18, 2012 I called in and was promised another twelve months even though I requested the 24 months that some were getting. I posted in this thread at that time, about my situation.
> 
> My last bill shows that the credit is gone.
> 
> I emailed DTV and they said that my free 6 months of HD access was expired and that they couldn't extend it any longer.
> 
> I advised them that I was promised 12 months and not 6 months.
> 
> Still waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> Always something with these guys........


Well I finally got another email from Directv in which they agreed to extend the credit for another year and that it would start in next months bill.

At least this time it's in writing..........


----------



## acostapimps

You think i could get HD fee waived for a year?, probably not because im already receiving 54 bucks of credit but another 10 wouldn't hurt  plus i have good payment history, not trying to cheat the system or think im entitled to everything but just trying to save a few bucks.


----------



## Krazeyman

"acostapimps" said:


> You think i could get HD fee waived for a year?, probably not because im already receiving 54 bucks of credit but another 10 wouldn't hurt  plus i have good payment history, not trying to cheat the system or think im entitled to everything but just trying to save a few bucks.


I would guess yes you could, but more than likely you would need to be on auto bill pay and possibly enter a commitment for the duration of the discount.


----------



## mws192

I signed up for free HD for life with auto pay when I first joined 2.5 years ago. I just realized that the credit was abruptly dropped in January. A quick call this morning yielded little results. I was told it would have to be escalated since it appears there was no reason why I shouldn't continue to receive the credit but that I'd have to wait upwards of ten days before I hear back.

I'm hoping for the best....


----------



## Beerstalker

Call back again. Sounds like that CSR didn't know how to fix it so they just told you that to get you off the phone.


----------



## mws192

Beerstalker;3182899 said:


> Call back again. Sounds like that CSR didn't know how to fix it so they just told you that to get you off the phone.


I tried again and was told that the escalation was submitted yesterday and to wait the 10 days. But I did get a $10 discount applied immediately while I wait to have it resolved.


----------



## tigerwillow1

> let us know what you think of Dish after you've had time to evaluate it, especially the HD quality. Who knows, I might have to jump ship after my two years are up.


Comparison after 6 weeks of Dish: My opinion is that the HD quality is the same. My wife thinks Dish is better, but I'm the picture expert around here  There are differences in how the UI works. Some of it is better with Dish, some better with Direct. I visited somebody with Direct over the weekend and was reminded of those horrible ads in the guide, which Dish doesn't have. One page had 2 shows and the rest was ads. Nasty, nasty. The responsiveness of the Dish DVR almost seems like a miracle after using the HR-22. I think Direct's remote layout is a lot more logical. Ironically, and unexpected by me, the most significant advantage for us with Dish is OTA reception. I'm in a rural area with a few local stations and some low power translators from the big city stations that are 20 to 35 miles away. I couldn't see these translators with Direct because they don't have guide data, and if they did the AM21 wouldn't pick them up anyway (it had trouble with one of the local stations). AND, while I find the translators by scanning stations, they have the guide data even though the originating station is outside my DMA. Does the Genie provide that for scanned stations? With the satellite stations and ignoring the responsive issue it's about an overall wash for me as far as stations and usability goes, for a little over half the total price over the 2-year period. The added OTA capability is of huge value to us, while it might not make a whit of difference for other users.


----------



## ATARI

tigerwillow1 said:


> Comparison after 6 weeks of Dish: My opinion is that the HD quality is the same. My wife thinks Dish is better, but I'm the picture expert around here  There are differences in how the UI works. Some of it is better with Dish, some better with Direct. I visited somebody with Direct over the weekend and was reminded of those horrible ads in the guide, which Dish doesn't have. One page had 2 shows and the rest was ads. Nasty, nasty. The responsiveness of the Dish DVR almost seems like a miracle after using the HR-22. I think Direct's remote layout is a lot more logical. Ironically, and unexpected by me, the most significant advantage for us with Dish is OTA reception. I'm in a rural area with a few local stations and some low power translators from the big city stations that are 20 to 35 miles away. I couldn't see these translators with Direct because they don't have guide data, and if they did the AM21 wouldn't pick them up anyway (it had trouble with one of the local stations). AND, while I find the translators by scanning stations, they have the guide data even though the originating station is outside my DMA. Does the Genie provide that for scanned stations? With the satellite stations and ignoring the responsive issue it's about an overall wash for me as far as stations and usability goes, for a little over half the total price over the 2-year period. The added OTA capability is of huge value to us, while it might not make a whit of difference for other users.


I'm about six months into my deal with Dish. The family misses Disney stuff being in HD. I don't really miss anything. And my HD is FREE for life without having to call in and beg for it every year.


----------



## raott

I've been having issues with the free HD for a few months now. It is not set to expire until April. The credit has not shown up on my bill for the last few months and I have had to call each month.

Each time I call, the CSR verifies that it is suppose to be there, tells me they cannot figure out why it is not showing up, sends me to someone else to "add it back on", I get told it "won't happen again". Rinse and repeat monthly.


----------

